#ubuntu-touch 2012-07-10
<WebVisitor-2> hi, is there some way to disable three finger dragging of windows in ubuntu?
<WebVisitor-2> i like all the other gestures, i just find the three finger dragging to be somewhat irritating.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-08
<edburns> i tried to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 10 and it softbricked it. what can i do?
<jram0421> Can you install app
 * rickspencer3 phablet-flash -b
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> are there any instructions on how to unbrick a nexus galaxy?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Oyez! Oyez! Good morning all and happy Town Crier Day! :-D
<dpm> morning tmoenicke, I've got a calculator app bug that affects the keyboard. I wanted to add a bug task for the keyboard, but I could not find any project for it in Launchpad. What would the best project be? It's bug 1198842
<ubot5> bug 1198842 in Ubuntu UX "Keyboard partly overlaps keypad instead of covering it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198842
<tmoenicke> dpm: hi. it would be touch-preview-images
<dpm> thanks tmoenicke, added a bug task for it
<hikiko> anyone who had a bricked phone?
<hikiko> am I the only one looking for unbrick instructions?
<popey> hikiko: hiya, I've not managed to brick mine
<popey> when you say "brick", what state is it in?
<popey> can you boot to recovery with power + vol?
<dpm> tmoenicke, related to that bug ^^, is there any plan for custom keyboard layouts?
<hikiko> popey, I can't turn it on see the bootloader screen etc
<hikiko> cant boot
<dpm> hikiko, what device is it? How are you trying to start the bootloader? What did you do before this happened?
<hikiko> nexus galaxy
<hikiko> dpm, I hadn't charge the phone for > 1month
<hikiko> and then I:
<hikiko> 1- plugged it in
<hikiko> 2- pressed the 3 buttons that I usually press to start the bootloader
<tmoenicke> dpm: yes, we will have that very soon
<hikiko> 3- I saw the bootloader screen for a few seconds
<hikiko> 4- it turned on by itself
<hikiko> 5- I thought it's a battery issue so I left the phone charging > 12hrs
<hikiko> then I was trying to turn it on and nothing was happening
<hikiko> I can only see the charging icon
<hikiko> appearing and disappearing when I plug/unplug it
<dpm> tmoenicke, cool, is there a blueprint where we can track the status of when it gets implemented and how to use the feature? It'd be extremely useful for the calculator app developers.
<popey> hikiko: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2134940  see #3 comment
<tmoenicke> dpm: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-osk
<hikiko> popey, I tried this also I installed windows to try this:
<tmoenicke> dpm: dynamic layouts to support url, phone numbers, etcs: TODO
<hikiko> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2146790
<dpm> tmoenicke, excellent, thanks! Nice to see the work to switch language in progress as well :)
<hikiko> but I have troubles installing the OMAP driver
<hikiko> and I thought that is better to ask here first in case there's a linux solution
<popey> hikiko: sorry, I have no experience of this, I'd just be googling like you.
<ogra_> hikiko, android prevents ypu from booting if the cable is plugged in (thats why it shows you that battery anumation, thats actually inside the initrd)
<ogra_> hikiko, make sure to not have the phone plugged in when booting and it should just work
<ogra_> (its an android issue, one of the silliest android features if you ask me)
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> let me try ogra_
<hikiko> nothing :s
<ogra_> nothing means ?
<hikiko> is there any "dangerous" option in the boot screen that might was selected when it turned off? it doesn't look reasonable :\
<hikiko> it doesn't turn on
<ogra_> google logo ? black screen ?
<popey> I don't think even android ships with a "never boot again" tickbox ☻
<hikiko> blank screen
<ogra_> heh, no
<hikiko> lol
<ogra_> sounds like your battery might be broken
<popey> iOS does, but you don't get to see it ㋛
<hikiko> if it was the battery would it show the icon when plugged?
<ogra_> thats just android trelling you there is a battery and a cable at the same time
<hikiko> so, it means that there's an android alive somewhere?
<hikiko> and the phone is not 100% dead?
<ogra_> sure, but it wont let you boot since it belives you need yo charge the battery first
<hikiko> ok I ll try to find another battery and check then
<hikiko> is there any way to test
<hikiko> if my battery is charged?
<hikiko> if I remove it from the phone
 * ogra_ doestn know one apart from a complete boot
<ogra_> you could probably check it in sysfs from recovery
<hikiko> hmmm if i use a voltmeter?
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> I ll try with the voltmeter :)
<hikiko> brb
<ogra_> heh, sure
<hikiko> ogra_, popey I get 1. and the value on the battery is 3.7V...
<popey> oof
<popey> that sounds double plus ungood
<hikiko> which means that either my charger or the battery is broken?
<hikiko> why?
<hikiko> :s
<hikiko> double plus ungood? :s
<popey> well, it sounds bad.
<hikiko> it's not just the charger popey ?
<popey> well you could try another charger
<popey> or charge via USB from a high current USB charger
<ogra_> and make sure to use an actual charger .... just connecting to a PC will only get you 500mA
<ogra_> (thats not enough)
<hikiko> ok :) I will try charge it for more hours and come back :) thank you both!
<ogra_> well, something like 30min on a real charger should be enough fo getting it to boot at least
<hikiko> ok I ll try in 30 mins then
<hikiko> just found another charger
<davmor2> popey: what happened about the ubuntu-email-app in the end?
<davmor2> popey: and should the sudoku app change it's name to conform to the other core app titles and be call ubuntu-sudoku-app?
<ogra_> didnt we drop the ubuntu- everywhere ?
<popey> davmor2: we're working on the email app, more soon
<popey> indeed, we'll drop ubuntu- on the other apps
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: I actually liked the ubuntu in front it made it easy to distinguish the ubuntu core apps from any others
<davmor2> popey: it meant you could do dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-* and find most of the core apps :)
<davmor2> popey: or apps that would work on touch images at any rate :)
<popey> davmor2: apt-cache show touch-coreapps | grep Depends
<popey> davmor2: apt-cache show touch-collection | grep Depends
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> popey: E: no package found for the bottom one but then I don't have the ppa added :P
<popey> i do it with this script every time I flash my devices: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/post-flash.sh
<popey> adds both PPAs and sets timezone etc
<hikiko> ogra_, popey the battery doesn't charge but it's not the charger for sure (when I use it with other devices it works)
<ogra_> well, likely time for a new battery then
<hikiko> I am wondering if it's the battery or the phone was left in a bad state
<hikiko> because all the instructions I see
<hikiko> to unbrick
<hikiko> start with a description where the phone cannot boot or charge
<hikiko> :s
<tsdgeos> hikiko: is the charger giving you enough mA? maybe it works for other devices that need less power to charge? or are the same model?
<hikiko> the second charger I tried is for a nexus 7 tablet
<tsdgeos> if you have the Nexus10 charger, that gives 2000mA i think, may be worth a try using that
<tsdgeos> oh, ok
<hikiko> and it works fine the tablet is not canonical's it's the tablet I use every day (still has android)
<hikiko> so I know it works
<tsdgeos> i see
<hikiko> I wonder if I could somehow try to charge the battery without having the phone involved
<hikiko> remove it and charge it externally
<hikiko> is this possible?
<hikiko> http://www.amazon.com/External-Battery-Charger-Samsung-Verizon/dp/B00754WDP4
<hikiko> :D
<ogra_> hikiko, the phone itself will get a complete HW reset if you remove battery and caable at the same time
<ogra_> so i doubt its the fault of the phone
<ogra_> (if you tried that already)
<hikiko> :\
<hikiko> tried
<hikiko> ok i ll try with a new battery tomorrow
<Mirv> jodh: hi! are you doing patch piloting today? searching for someone to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/merge_continued/+merge/173448 as seb128 may not necessarily have time for that, and we'd like that in
<seb128> Mirv, you might try your chance with dholbach, he just some other qt sponsoring ;-)
<hikiko> ogra_, popey I FIXED IIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!11
<hikiko> It was NOT the battery!!!
<hikiko> it was the phone!!!
<ogra_> oh ?
<hikiko> I see the bootloader again!!!!!!
<hikiko> :DDDD
<ogra_> what was it exactly /
<ogra_> ?
<hikiko> no idea but I can tell you how i fixed it!!
<ogra_> thats what i meant
<hikiko> I installed 2 drivers on windows and used a tool called omap4460_tuna_hs_pro (for windows)
<ogra_> hmm
<hikiko> and then I followed these instructions:
<hikiko> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2146790
<dholbach> seb128, I finished my shift earlier already :/
<dholbach> but at least I sponsored the other change
<seb128> dholbach, no worry, that was in case ... but maybe ogra_ can do it, I've the feeling he did do any sponsoring for a while... ;-)
<Mirv> dholbach: thanks for that! I didn't notice you on the patch pilot calendar for today
<dholbach> Mirv, I was last week but had to move it as I was a busy with other stuff last week :)
<Mirv> dholbach: ok. should you push the upload to lp:ubuntu/qtbase-opensource-src or somewhere?
<dholbach> Mirv, that should be automerged after the upload landed in saucy
<Mirv> dholbach: right, ok thanks.
<popey> hikiko: good news!
<hikiko> I still need to reinstall ubuntu
<hikiko> because it boots to nothing atm
<hikiko> but that's easy :D
<hikiko> it seems that something was wrong with the bootloader :)
<hikiko> or who knows rom parts erased, no idea :)
<hikiko> anyway :D I am going to fix it!
<jodh> Mirv: sorry, can't do today but will try tomorrow. Regardless, I can't sponsor yet I'm afraid ;(
<asac>  \o/
<asac> rsalveti: hello
<rsalveti> asac: hey
<asac> how is it going? are we ready for release :)?
<rsalveti> asac: haha, sure, anytime
<rsalveti> asac: at least flipped is now default, but a lot to come over the next few weeks
<Mirv> jodh: ok, thanks. you were the only in the patchpilot calendar in European timezone, that's why I asked
<jodh> Mirv: sure, still a trainee though I'm afraid ;)
<sergiusens> asac: location bindings aren't complete yet
<sergiusens> asac: camera-app glitch bugs already exist
<asac> sergiusens: so location bindings not complete == in platform-api feature missing?
<sergiusens> asac: they are in platform-api, missing in Qt
<rsalveti> well, there's a pending mr for it in platform-api as well
<asac> sergiusens: who is doing the qt part?
<asac> sdk or us?
<sergiusens> asac: tvoss is driving that, but not sure who's really responsible for it
<sergiusens> asac: regarding camera glitches https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1125302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1125302 in camera-app "[camera-app] taking picture with the face cam quickly after switching the camera causes upside down image to be displayed with edge corruption" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> sergiusens: nice. that exactly describes my issue :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> the milestone seems to be the past though :)
<sergiusens> true
<ogra_> we need to start filing bugs in the normal bugtracker asap
<sergiusens> ogra_: normal as in not the code but the distro one?
<rsalveti> well, this one is against the package itself
<ogra_> normal as in not upstream, not under some artificial project like touch-preview-images
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope, it is against upstream
<rsalveti> indeed
<ogra_> running "ubuntu-bug camera-app" on your phone will most likely not identify it as duplicate since it isnt in the distro namespace at all
<rsalveti> ogra_: but should we dup in the package itself as well? the upstream bug seems fine as well
<ogra_> ti should have a saucy-ubuntu task
<rsalveti> it's hard when we're both upstream and downstream
<ogra_> saucy/ubuntu
<ogra_> we should encourage the usage of ubuntu-bug
<ogra_> (that way all wiki documentation also applies automatically)
<rsalveti> well, would that open the browser and such?
<sergiusens> ogra_: but you'd need to run ubuntu-bug on the phone
<rsalveti> never tried it on the phone
<ogra_> sergiusens, indeed
<sergiusens> ogra_: we need a ubuntu-bug --remote-system option or something
<ogra_> well, i am under the assumprion that ev works on integratimng whoopsie and apport
<ogra_> after all we want shiny stats on errors.u.c to identify the severity etc
<ogra_> (and this will require the tools installed)
<ogra_> in any case i think filing bugs upstream for packaged distro stuff is wrong ... even if we are upstream ourselves
<didrocks> there are two solutions
<didrocks> either syncing upstream/downstream
 * didrocks has scripts for that, even opening a "master bug" on one project
<ogra_> do tools like errors.u.c cope with that ?
<didrocks> ogra_: errors.u.c is only crashes, so bugs opened with ubuntu-bugs
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> if you report a stacktrace manually, even against the packaging bug, it won't list it anyway :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: did you always keep the bugs in sync for projects we're upstream? (package x upstream)
<didrocks> but I think the prefer way is just to close upstream bug tracker
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> rsalveti: I did that for a very long time in unity
<didrocks> the script also opens a master "unity" task
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> syncing status and so on
<didrocks> but TBH, I would prefer we avoid continuing on that path :)
<ogra_> as long as we are the only downstream for a project i agree that we should just use the downstream tracker
<rsalveti> closing the upstream bug tracker works if only ubuntu is the downstream
<rsalveti> which is fine for now
<didrocks> I would say, let's do it that way for now with our current requirements and constraints
<ogra_> if there are new downstreams showing up you indeed wnat an upstream specific tracker too
<didrocks> and revisit later on
<rsalveti> sounds fine
<rsalveti> who will take the action of cleaning that up for all the projects we're upstream?
<ogra_> (especially since new downstreams are less likely to use LP at all for their downstream bugs)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ popey did it last time, he may offer himself again :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: s/may/wants to/
<didrocks> but doesn't know yet :p
<ogra_> voluntold ...
<sergiusens> how would you open a bug for something not in the distro?
<ogra_> sergiusens, upstream
<ogra_> in the upstream tracker ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: wasn't the suggestion to close the stuff we are upstream for?
<ogra_> but since you verified the bug in an ubuntu install you want a downstream task in LP anyway
<ogra_> sergiusens, to close the upstream bugs for it and keep downstream ones open
<sergiusens> ogra_: well not all packages are in ubuntu yet
<sergiusens> ogra_: instead of closing, is there anything agains linking?
<ogra_> thats why i'm so pushy to get rid of the PPAs :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, no you can indeed just open a distro task on LP for LP upstream bugs
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we can still keep the touch-preview for some things atm, but later on we might just move to package based bugs
<rsalveti> we could have a report to show all the bugs for the packages we care
<ogra_> errors.u.c should offer that
<rsalveti> that way we could easily know which ones we need to fix and such
<ogra_> (or at least should get support to filter for it at some point)
<sergiusens> ok, but I mean, instead of closing bugs, to link existing ones, like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1125302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1125302 in camera-app "[camera-app] taking picture with the face cam quickly after switching the camera causes upside down image to be displayed with edge corruption" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> sergiusens, not liking, just open an ubuntu task in it
<ogra_> "also affects distro"
<sergiusens> ogra_: I call that linking :-) Good then
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but we still need to decide and close all the upstream bug tracking for packages that are already available in ubuntu
<rsalveti> that's kind of a big manual task
<ogra_> right, and kind of communicate the right defaults you need to process as reporter
<rsalveti> yup
<popey> 14:18:20 < rsalveti> who will take the action of cleaning that up for all the projects we're upstream?
<popey> ok!
<ogra_> (which shouldnt differ from normal ubuntu process in the end)
 * popey hugs sergiusens 
<popey> *tightly*
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> popey: well I was volunteered after naming you, so I can do it too, or we can split the task
<popey> I'll ping you in a bit, am middle of "stuff" at the moment, will organise it after that
<krypticos> is there a desktop mode on ubuntu touch yet or will that be coming
<krypticos> i figure its a coming feature just wondering
<popey> Convergence is scheduled to land April next year krypticos
<krypticos> thank you
<davmor2> sergiusens: never name popey it's bound to back fire ;)
<MacSlow> Cimi, kgunn: I think you two did meeting-notes at the same time :)
<Cimi> kgunn, if you did, take yours mine were pretty much with a brain half switched off :)
<kgunn> Cimi: MacSlow  hmmm....i took them in google docs
<kgunn> Cimi: ah....Saviq had already started the 8th
<MacSlow> kgunn, Cimi did them in a template-entry above yours if I saw that correctly
<kgunn> MacSlow: yep...duped the 8th
<Cimi> kgunn, I deleted mines
<kgunn> np
<Cimi> kgunn, I arrived later and started too quickly
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, asac, olli, what's up with the smoke tests?
<rickspencer3> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<rickspencer3> I don't see much green there
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, seems a problem running some of the security tests. fact is we need more tests
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, more tests are good, but it looks like the ones we have aren't passing
<pmcgowan> I think they are not running, but need to check
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, I don't see any for today, but for yesterday, it looks like none of the touch images past smoke tests
<rickspencer3> and scrolling down, it looks like it's been some time since they have
<ogra_> todays touch images are still building
<rickspencer3> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> the cron job runs at 13:32 UTC
<ogra_> and takes  between 50-90min
<rickspencer3> ogra_, my question is really, why is that we have smoke tests not passing for what looks like quite a long time?
<rickspencer3> it looks like it was June 25th since the touch images passed the smoke tests
<rickspencer3> and that's just the *smoke* tests
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, looking at the tagged bug it took a few days to get the kernels changed and tested for iptables
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: it because they are fixing infra for flipped
<asac> rickspencer3: gimme a sec
<asac> on a call
<sergiusens> well, most of it was
 * ogra_ has no insight into the testing stuff, only judging by the above table)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, what is infra?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ogra_ why do we now have a new sub folder for the downloads?
<rickspencer3> you mean the testing infrastructure fell over?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, no, it needs updating for the new image format
<pmcgowan> phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/thedate
<asac> rickspencer3: i know whats going on
<asac> will ping you in  acouple minutes
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: infrastructure
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ack
<rickspencer3> I'm waiting to hear back from asac
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: to support flipped and unflipped downlaods
<asac> rickspencer3: pmcgowan: 1. utah is stable ... all tests that are supposed to run are run nicely every day.
<asac> (afaics right now)
 * rickspencer3 waits for 2. 
<asac> rickspencer3: pmcgowan: 2. quite a few tests are ready for landing it seems (checked with tvoss); just noone did the last step and brought them over the line while i was there
<asac> :)
<asac> now your 3. :)
<rickspencer3> asac, my question is different
<rickspencer3> why did we allow changes to land that failed the smoke tests? and then, why did we tolerate broken smoke tests for so long?
<asac> 3. we landed a security test that fails for a feature that is critical for this month, but which hasn't landed yet
<asac> thats a visualization thing
<rickspencer3> oops, there was a 3
<asac> so the test that fails reflects that we dont have the new apparmore which blocks all app confinement and hence our click package demo
 * ogra_ thought it was ufw failing 
<ogra_> due to missing kernel support for iptables
<jdstrand> ufw passes now
<asac> culd be both ... but both are crtical for this month
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, but it didnt for a while
<asac> i felt it was valid to add stuff at the beginning of the month that is critical
<jdstrand> I filed a bug to install ufw on the touch images by default
<asac> and i didnt want to put the load to create a separate dashboard on QA
<jdstrand> that should be enough to fix the ufw test
<rickspencer3> asac, well, typically, we have a set of "smoke tests" that tell us if the image is worth testing that day
<rickspencer3> does it install, boot, update, etc...?
<jdstrand> (also, apparmor is on the images and the images are flipped-- it should pass now too)
<asac> ok... what i am working on is daily image testing... the fact that they show in the smoke test dashboard is my wrongdoing
<rickspencer3> "wrongdoing"
<rickspencer3> lol
<asac> rickspencer3: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGR3c1NUM2RnYkNBYjVMTkMxVjFqb2c#gid=0
<asac> i will ask folks to make a separate "daily critical tests" dashboard if folks find it too confusing
<rickspencer3> asac, well, it points out that we have a bit of a problem
<rickspencer3> you explained the first part of question, but not the second part
<asac> right. thats what i want to express. its critical. btw, there is the "default" which is the very minimal smoke
<rickspencer3> "why did we tolerate broken smoke tests for so long?"
<rickspencer3> we need to address this if we want to deliver everything that we want for 13.10
<rickspencer3> we can't let long lists of bugs and regressions accrue, it slows everyone down
<rickspencer3> </soapbox>
<asac> its not a regression. its a featyure that is critical but hasnt landed
<asac> hence ... its a visualization thing.
<rickspencer3> asac, well, I guess it points to a more general problem that I am seeing
<rickspencer3> regressions getting into the product, and not immediately addressed
<ogra_> no, tests landing before the feature is done
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> always depends on the POV
<asac> rickspencer3: the fail you see in the dashboard is not a regression. its a feature that hasn't landed...
<asac> arguable its late
<rickspencer3> asac, I understand what you are saying
<asac> howver, i agree we have loads of important bugs
<rickspencer3> right
<fginther> popey, mhall119, apologies for missing the meeting, I've been having network issues today
<rickspencer3> asac, what worries me in the story is not that some tests doomed to fail snuck into the smoke tests
<ogra_> jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy you can just add ufw there (any core-dev can)
<jdstrand> ogra_: huh, I swear I did a bzr pull and it wasn't there
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks :)
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> ubuntu*-touch*.saucy
 * jdstrand snags
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not in main yet so we kept is out of the normal seed branch
<ogra_> it will get merged into the std, seeds at some point before release
<jdstrand> that's cool
<ogra_> there still has a lot of MIRing to happen ... we'll do that alongside
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> how about having the standup on hangout?
<asac> veebers: hey ... what needs to happen before we can run http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/ on our phone images?
<AskUbuntu> adjust the window and keyboard size ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/317794
<fginther> mzanetti, is this ready to merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/more-flexible-results/+merge/173187
<mzanetti> fginther: yeah. I already changed the jobs manually to unblock them
<mzanetti> fginther: so not in a rush, but should be merged before deploying next time
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll get merged and deployed
<mzanetti> fginther: cheers
<netcurli> is there a planned date for the background services in Ubuntu touch (especially downloading files but also playing music)? I need these to get my podcast app into a usable state.
<popey> netcurli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus is a good page to keep an eye on.. or better, the linked blueprints
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-background-task-service this one specifically
<popey> ☹  no work items
 * popey pokes tvoss 
<tvoss> popey, hold on, otp
<tvoss> popey, best to check with mhall119, the specific background tasks have been moved to individual blueprints
<popey> ah
<popey> ok
<tvoss|dinner> popey, just leave me a message if you need anything else, will take a look once I'm back from dinner
<davmor2> popey: open a terminal, let you phone sleep, go back to the terminal is you keyboard now a grey square and non functional as well as the terminal being non functional?
<popey> davmor2: how did you wake the phone?
<popey> (and then get back to terminal)
<davmor2> popey: pressed the power button then slide the welcome screen to the left
<popey> k
<popey> heh, woke mine too soon, no welcome screen, power tap just went back to terminal
<popey> (which still works
<popey> )
<davmor2> popey: if you have the same issue I have no idea what to file against I'm assuming it is unity not knowing that the app is open or something in qt/powerd or something
<davmor2> popey: I'm trying the same test on a few apps now
<davmor2> popey: the other thing is it might be the keyboard
<Hashcode> rsalveti: Are there plans to support MTP in UbuntuTouch? (If I'm missing it in the current build-- don't hate me :P)
<davmor2> popey: Ha same thing on the browser with the keyboard up,  Open browser, pull up the url bar, click in it, let it sleep, wake with the power button and slide
<ogra_> Hashcode, there is some proof of concept code for an mtp server ... not sure what the final plan is though
<davmor2> popey: looks like it is the keyboard that is locking up the app, I'll try the browser again without the keyboard being up
<Hashcode> ogra_ there's such a limited amount of code available for mtp server portion. :/  thanks for the info?  Is that up on launchpad anywhere?
<ogra_> tvoss|dinner, ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_: the keyboard on touch is mallit have I spelt that right?
<nik90> dpm: ping
<ogra_> davmor2, close ... drop one l and add one i
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<popey> imalit ☻
<ogra_> :P
<popey> davmor2: you using todays image?
<davmor2> popey: no that is apples implementation
<davmor2> popey: I upgraded this morning so I guess that would be yesterday image
<dpm> hey nik90
<davmor2> popey: 20130707
<nik90> dpm: Can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1198669 and advice on what can be done to fix it.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198669 in Ubuntu Clock App "German translation needs more space" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Hashcode> ogra_ any unofficial guides out there yet on how to do the Saucy boot changes?  wiki page not updated yet :/
<nik90> dpm: popey suggested to replace the text with an image which is fine with me. But I still like to know how to solve such similar situations in the future.
<popey> davmor2: ok, i dont get the problem on the image I have on mine which is 20130707
<davmor2> popey: right so might be specific to the galaxy nexus then I'll try on my n7 and see if that is the same
<dpm> nik90, replied, thanks for the heads up
<ogra_> Hashcode, to roll flipped images you mean ?
<Hashcode> yeah
<nik90> dpm: np. Will email the mailing list since I think this is something any core apps can face in the future.
<Hashcode> ogra_ new saucy images need those changes no?
<ogra_> Hashcode, grab https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/armhf/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd and unpack it ... there is an initrd buried in it ... you want to add that to the boot.img
<Hashcode> AH
<Hashcode> k
<ogra_> also make sure that your device specific zip ships  the original android ramdisk inside /system/boot
<dpm> thanks nik90!
<ogra_> and replace the boot.img in your device specific zip with the one you updated with the initrd from the package
<ogra_> then make sure to install the device specific zip first so that the non device specific one can pull the ramdisk from /system/boot
<ogra_> that should be abll
<ogra_> *all
<Hashcode> I like it.
<Hashcode> ogra_ thank you :)
<mhr3> rsalveti, is there any way to make pin locked sim work?
<ogra_> we do a scan for the partition names during boot ... not all of them are in the list yet i guess (thatr will need feedback from porters)
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> where do you scan for the names?
<Hashcode> /proc/partitions?
<Hashcode> or /dev/block/platform**/by-name?
<mhr3> rsalveti, tried to do it via the ofono dbus interface, but it seemed like it's not even implemented
<ogra_> so if something is wrong with booting after you made these changes, it is most likely related to a partition name the scripts dont know yet
<ogra_> we need the "by-name" list
<Hashcode> IS there a variable to set it by platform?
<Hashcode> IE: qcom has a different path than oamp
<Hashcode> omap
<ogra_> nope, currently it is a list we ship in the initrd
<ogra_> no, it hasnt under ubuntus udev ;)
<ogra_> in ubuntu it is always /dev/disk/by-name
<Hashcode> oh very nice
<Hashcode> :)
<ogra_> but the names vary
<Hashcode> But isn't that kernel specific?
<ogra_> and i douobt we cover all yet
<ogra_> no, udev creates the /dev/disk dir based on udev rules
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> that's really quite nice
<ogra_> yup :)
<nik90> mhall119: ping
<Hashcode> I don't think I have any oddly named partitions
<ogra_> partlist="userdata UDA DATAFS"
<ogra_> thats the essential bit for booting
<rsalveti> mhr3: we're about to merge the pinlock support for ofono
<ogra_> if your data partition has a similar name all should be fine
<rsalveti> mhr3: hopefully it should be available in tomorrow's image
<Hashcode> ogra_ yeah we're good
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> so just shuffling the initrds around shoould get you going then
<mhr3> rsalveti, yey, so finally my sim will work :) cool
<ogra_> and indeed you need to use the flipped userspace zip :)
<rsalveti> mhr3: in case you want to keep track of the mr: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono-sim-pin-support/+merge/172204
<nik90> dpm: Fixed the translation issue you brought in a new MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-duplicate-translation-strings/+merge/173555
<mhall119> nik90: pong
<nik90> mhall119: can you check if https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/replace-clock-hand-animation/+merge/173341 fixes the second hand lag problems you mentioned in the meeting?
<cking> where should I file power issue bugs for apps like the clock app?
<nik90> mhall119: popey already confirmed that it seemed to have fixed it. Just making it sure if you and James hunt the original reporter a bug report concerning a similar issue.
<mhall119> nik90: yes, it's in big red bold letters in my Thunderbird inbox, just waiting for me to have a chance to load the code onto my N7
<nik90> mhall119: how did you get it in your thunderbird?
<mhall119> nik90: your MP email, I highlighted it so I'd remember to try it
 * nik90 wonders if he sent an email while sleepwalking
<nik90> mhall119: ah :-)
<mhall119> Launchpad sent it
<mhall119> one of the hundred or so MP emails I get on a daily basis
<dpm> nik90, reviewed, thanks!
<nik90> dpm: you think that UTC can be translated?
<mhall119> that's my NSA anti-snooping protection, if they ever went through my emails they'd give up after all the bug, MP and mailing list emails and never see any of the incriminating stuff :)
<nik90> dpm: It is any temporary location until we get the gps location officially from the phone
<nik90> mhall119: hehe :)
<nik90> mhall119: so you pretty much get all the MP, bug reports of all the core apps?
<nik90> mhall119: that must be a huge list of mail every day
<mhall119> nik90: yeah, and a bunch of other LP project I havne't turned off emails from
<dpm> nik90, I could imagine some languages might want to translate it, and it wouldn't hurt. You might also want to set your time zone to UTC manually
<mhall119> nik90: it is :)
<mhall119> lots of them get filtered away into folders that I mostly ignore though
<mhall119> but all the core apps emails still come to my inbox
<nik90> dpm: okay. I will revert that then
<dpm> cking, you can file it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+filebug and add a bug task for whichever part of the platform related to power it affects
<mhall119> so that I see lovely little gems like your second hand animation fix
<cking> dpm, ack
<nik90> mhall119: :-)
<nik90> dpm: done
<dpm> nik90, and approved ;)
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<nik90> cking: ping
<Hashcode> ogra_ I also have some ext3 fs devices where there is no by-name dir?  Will it still add mmcblk1p## to the list to where I can hard reference it in the "touch" script? like partlist="mmcblk1p23 userdata UDA DATAFS"
<Hashcode> it == udev
<cking> nik90, pong
<nik90> cking: what do you mean by context switches/second?
<nik90> in your bug report?
<cking> nik90, run vmstat 1
<nik90> done
<cking> you will see it shows the context switch rate - that is, process <-->process switching
<nik90> ah ok. I have no idea why the clock app switches that many times, but I will try to find someone with experience in this field to take a look at the code.
<nik90> cking: Although for the clock app, we havent really started any performance optimisation at all.
<cking> nik90, I can see that :-)
<nik90> :-)
<cking> nik90, it's pointless me trying to save 0.1mA on idle if we have apps that drain the battery by context switching like a headless chicken running back and forth
<nik90> cking: nice visual description :D
<cking> i fear that it may be impossible to optimise away the context switches if the glossy animation is the number #1 priority
<ogra_> Hashcode, this is only about userdata (and later about system) .... as long as these are named properly all is fine
<Hashcode> ogra_ there's no by-name dir on my older ext3 devices
<ogra_> then they dont have partition names
<Hashcode> yeah there's a patch in the init binary which creates dev/block/* symlinks based on cmdline params
<Hashcode> but no true "names"
<ogra_> well, file a bug against the initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch package, it should support override vars
<Hashcode> I can probably do something in the kernel as well w/o the need for init patch
<Hashcode> If I'm providing cmdline params
<ogra_> thats what i mean ... systempart= datapart= .... the touch script should support that ...
<ogra_> file a bug and assign me, i'll take care
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> will do
<ogra_> as a quik hack you should b able to just modify the script
<Hashcode> Yeah I'm looking at it
<Hashcode> er.. hm, doesn't seem like I can file bugs against initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<Hashcode> er.. I can file a bug against the .22 version
<Hashcode> ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1199084 can't seem to find you as assignee tho.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thx !
<Hashcode> :)
<Hashcode> No no.. thank you!
<timppa> hi! Has anyone exprienced 100% cpu usage on rild?
<timppa> I made a bug report to lauchpad regarding this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1197656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197656 in touch-preview-images "[rild] mako + 20130703.1, rild hogs 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<timppa> Yes, I still have the same problem
<timppa> just flashed 20130708
<awe_> rsalveti, is there a bug open for the Wi-Fi indicator reading "Empty!" after trying to connect to an AP?
<rsalveti> awe_: bug 1195787
<ubot5> bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1195787 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<awe_> thanks!
<rsalveti> awe_: this is the one I said in the call that was a side effect of a change in glib
<rsalveti> so we might need to change/fix nm
<awe_> what was the change in glib?
<rsalveti> awe_: https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=31fde567a95ff8f50b6b0e75d4010da9b73514ed
<awe_> k
<rsalveti> which is kind of an improving/fix
<rsalveti> *improvement
<vik> did some one install ubunto on LG p925?
<awe_> rsalveti, you might want to add a comment to the bug, according to comment #1, it's a problem in the indicator itself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1191822/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress]
<rsalveti> awe_: nick just updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1195787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1195787 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress]
<rsalveti> and marked it as a dup
<rsalveti> *just*, 5 hours ago :-)
<awe_> rsalveti, ack
<rsalveti> he's trying to merge indicators-client in unity8: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client/+merge/172582
<rsalveti> huge mr
<rsalveti> but I'm yet completely sure that this will indeed fix the problem
<rsalveti> as it was crashing hard inside nm's code
<rsalveti> but I'm not that familiar with the code base
<Curious_> Hi
<Curious_> quick question: is there a possibility to make Ubuntu T works on Hisens Sero 7 pro the Walmart version of Nexux
<rsalveti> awe_: so it seems this will actually replace the indicator as well
<rsalveti> Saviq: do you know if https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client/+merge/172582 will indeed replace our previous indicators?
<rsalveti> wondering about the logic to handle the network-manager related code
<mhall119> rsalveti: sergiusens: do either of you have time to review another core app for inclusion in the device images?
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/touch-preview-images/add-sudokutouch-app/+merge/173578
<sergiusens> mhall119: you would need to do it against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy but I would actually want to do it as a click package
<mhall119> are click packages supported yet?
<sergiusens> mhall119: soon will, if it's urgent, add it in an MR
<mhall119> sergiusens: I'm just targetting this for the developer preview device images, not the default install of Ubuntu
<sergiusens> mhall119: well this is where we have out install now that we flipped
<mhall119> oh, ok, didn't realize it had changed
<sergiusens> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/view/head:/touch
<Saviq> rsalveti, it will replace indicators-client and all the indicator-plugin-*, yes
<mhall119> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-add-sudokutouchgame/+merge/173583
<rsalveti> I can take care of that
<rsalveti> Saviq: awesome
<sergiusens> rsalveti: of the sudoku update?
<rsalveti> yup, needs merge and meta-package upload
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's basically lp:indicators-client greatly simplified and brought under the right roof
<rsalveti> Saviq: great, looking forward to get that merged :-)
<Saviq> rsalveti, we'll later split out the QML plugin into unity-indicators or something
<Saviq> rsalveti, and move under Unity APIs team jurisdiction
<rsalveti> got it
<balloons> anyone from calendar or rss reader around?
<mhall119> balloons: carla sella is rocking the autopilot testing of Calendar
<balloons> mhall119, I'm trying to get her work merged :-)
<user82> ubuntu font on android is pretty cool
<Gimlouuu> Hello !
<mhall119> kenvandine: when will we get other online accounts support in ubuntu-system-settings?
<kenvandine> like which ones?
<kenvandine> i think google should work
<mhall119> google specifically
<kenvandine> we just don't have anything on the device that uses it
<mhall119> it's not an option when adding an account
<kenvandine> install the plugin :)
<kenvandine> account-plugin-google
<mhall119> which plugin?
<kenvandine> nothing depends on it, so not in the image
<kenvandine> no apps that need it yet
<kenvandine> flickr, instagram, foursquare and linkedin should work as well
 * mhall119 installs them all :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> let me know if any of them blow up :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: seems to have installed a lot of dependencies
<mhall119> google works
<mhall119> lots appear to do nothing though
<mhall119> identi.ca just sits their
<mhall119> so does LinkedIn
<popey> identica should be burned in a fire
<popey> oh, did I say that aloud? oops
<mhall119> also there's something call "My Space", which I'm pretty sure isn't a real thing
<popey> I mean, identi.ca is deprecated, no longer taking signups
<popey> being migrated to pump.io
<asac> cyphermox: tedg: do you know why the network/wifi indicator thing on the phone often displays no networks (while sometimes it does)? do we use iwlist scan directly rather than querying nm there?
<cyphermox> asac: apparently it's a glib bug
<cyphermox> asac: if no-one beats me to it I'll dig more into it later
 * cyphermox almost done fixing autoactivation of 3g
<asac> cyphermox: yeah. auto switching back and force would be amazing :)
<asac> cyphermox: but we query the list from NM, right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> that glib thing breaks NM to some degree
<asac> cyphermox: do you know how i can see whether i am currently on GPRS or 3G or HDSDPA? is that logged somewhere?
<cyphermox> asac: ofono knows
<cyphermox> I'm not exactly sure how to ask it to tell you though, hold on
<asac> oh nice ... seems that at lesat wifi signal strength is somewhat reflected in the indicator now
<mhall119> flickr works, except yahoo's signin is a pain in the rear
<cyphermox> asac: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.GetProperties
<cyphermox> asac: I think this will need to be hooked up to the indicator directly rather than going through NM
<asac> hmm
<asac> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.ofono.NetworkRegistration" doesn't exist
<asac> guess thats because i am on wifi
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i have moved my sim elswhere :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks
<asac> cyphermox: the list of visible wifi networks you mean (hooked up directly)?
<cyphermox> err, what?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> think you talked about 3g network type
<cyphermox> yes
<asac> right
<cyphermox> right, that's also how nm-applet works -- poll ModemManager directly for the signal and registration sate
<cyphermox> so the indicator should do the same
<asac> bfiller: do you have a yahoo account?
<asac> browser seems to not work for mail.yahoo.com at all... wonder if thats caused by our user-agent string
<bfiller> asac: it could be, I don't have one
<asac> bfiller: is there an easy way i can change it? is it somewhere in text format on my disk?
<bfiller> asac: yes, one sec
<asac> bfiller: awesome... also if you have other options that we had tried to put there, those would be nice
<asac> e.g. whats the firefox one etc.
<asac> if not i can google :)
<bfiller> asac: there is a bug tracking that with lots of the options, let me find
<bfiller> asac: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Browser/UbuntuWebView.qml is where user-agent string defined
<bfiller> asac: here is the related bug with other ua strings to try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1179596
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1179596 in webbrowser-app "browser needs its own UA string" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> bfiller: nice. phablestic. thanks
<bfiller> asac: I know for sure the current usera agent string causes twitter to not work right so probably same issue with yahoo mail
<cyphermox> rsalveti: around? I'd upload a new NM.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup
<cyphermox> or sergiusens: ^
<cyphermox> ok
<asac> bfiller: yay ... it works
<asac> just use firefox on android
<rsalveti> cyphermox: what did you change there?
<cyphermox> watch the Attached property on the ConnectionManager
<asac> wow
<bfiller> asac: nice, can you add that to the bug report please
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome, will try that out with my mako
<rsalveti> see if that fixes the bug I had
<cyphermox> rsalveti: so at first the device won't connect, but it will automatically try again after five minutes
<cyphermox> it's not perfect yet, but it will help a lot
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> will wait for it to show in launchpad
<cyphermox> I'm still thinking about whether it would make sense to hook that up to the Enabled property for NM's modems, but it seems at least a little wrong
<asac> wow... yahoo mail is very snappy
<asac> compared to gmail
<asac> (on galaxy nexus)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: for now, what will happen is at boot, if you don't have enough signal and stuff, and you don't have Attached = true, it will warn and not try to bring up the connection
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> but how would you hook that up with the enabled property?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: then the autoconnect will trigger every five minutes until you are actually Attached and able to connect
<asac> bfiller: any idea how i can make a launcher icon for that?
<bfiller> asac: those are hardcoded in the shell code
<rsalveti> cyphermox: why don't you just watch for the property changes?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: well, I already watch other properties to tell the modem is available or not, like Powered and Online
<cyphermox> rsalveti: that's what happens
<rsalveti> right, but I mean, for Attached specifically
<cyphermox> the 5 minutes delay is auto-activation done for every device
<cyphermox> I do
<asac> bfiller: wow. hardcoded in qml or even hard-compiled? :)
<rsalveti> right, awesome
<cyphermox> you can check the diff later :)
<bfiller> asac: dpkg -L unity8 - it's in one of the qml files
<rsalveti> yeah, still waiting for lp to get the new release
<bfiller> asac: will be dynamic obviously but not there yet
<bfiller> asac: you could make a desktop file in /usr/share/applications so it will show up as an app in the lens. Look at gmail one for example
<asac> bfiller: kk... o you know about timeline for .desktop files?
<zzarr> hello! I'm trying to build Ubuntu Touch for my Motorola Droid 4, but there's a script missing... under "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting" "Retrieving the proprietary blobs from Android" it says "$ cd device/[manufacturer]/[codename]" and "$ ./extract-files.sh" but there is no "extract-files" in devices/motorola/maserati
<bfiller> asac: don't know timeframe for launcher favs, Saviq would know that
<Saviq> asac, bfiller, launcher (and as part of it launcher pinning) is being worked on currently
<asac> bfiller: oh yeah... now if the app search lens would work again :) ...
<asac> let me see. yesterday image it was broken... maybe its fixed today
<asac> nope... whenever i hit a key in the search field it disappears :)
<asac> Saviq: known?
<asac> 1. go to apps desktop, 2. hit search, 3. hit key on keyboard -> disappears
<Saviq> asac, yes, keyboard does not report its size to the shell
<asac> the keyboard shows up
<Saviq> asac, although I'm not sure we managed to report this problem properly
<asac> its just that when i push a button the search field AND the keyboard disappear
<asac> Saviq: ok ... which project to file it against?
<Saviq> asac, touch images
<asac> Saviq: but thats unity shell, no?
<Saviq> asac, no, it's a failure of the OSK
<asac> k
<asac> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug ... can you change that :)
<bfiller> asac: that's nasty, and new I think
<asac>  s/-preview//
<asac> rsalveti: thats in /topic
<Saviq> rsalveti, did you manage to file the OSK bug that was introduced recently? that it doesn't report its dimensions to the shell?
<asac> bfiller: did we land a new OSK?
<bfiller> asac: yes recently
<rsalveti> asac: I'm not sure we want to rename the project at this moment, we're trying to move the bug tasks to ubuntu packages instead
<bfiller> asac: rebased on latest upstream
<asac> rsalveti: right
<asac> bfiller: whtas the upstream project for osk?
<asac> so i can file there
<asac> or waiut ... let me see if i can find :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, not sure if I was tracking that issue, but I didn't open any bug for that specifically
<bfiller> asac: just file in touch-preview-image for now
<rsalveti> Saviq: is that with the new maliit?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, I think we failed tracking that
<Saviq> rsalveti, yes, although it "bundled" with the shell CPU we focused on
<Saviq> rsalveti, and so it was forgot, probably
<rsalveti> right
<asac> Saviq: bfiller: bug 1199150
<zzarr> I have a "lapdock" will I be able to run a ubuntu desktop on it when I have my phone docked?
<ubot5> bug 1199150 in touch-preview-images "search lens disappeared when hitting any key on OSK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199150
<asac> tagged as dogfood
<asac> i guess this is at least important :)
<bfiller> asac: thanks, tmoenicke will fix it tomorrow
<asac> Saviq: so maybe its fixed now, or maybe it was just off ... but on the image from sun or sat night... i somehow managed to get shell in a state that the apps etc. scrolled off the screen (only in one direction)
<asac> didnt see it on todays imgae still
<asac> Saviq: not sure if you know that (or undersatnd what iam trying to say) ... if it comes back i probably will try to make a video
<Saviq> asac, yeah, not sure what you mean :)
<asac> :)
<asac> Saviq: well, i currently can scroll up and down on app/video etc. screens
<asac> the experience was so that it didnt matter which direction i panned... the stuff just scrolled up... and finally nothing was visible anymore :)
<asac> anyway... if it comes back i will video it
<asac> which reminds me... if we could have "record a video" feature on top of "screenshot" it would be amazing :)
<Saviq> asac, you saw how long a screenshot takes? imagine that 15 fps ;)
<Saviq> asac, should be easier with Mir, though
<asac> i guess we could run the screencap in a quick loop or something and make an gif :)
<asac> hmm. guess
<asac> we have hardware video encode
<asac> with that we could probably nicely stream stuff out
<asac> without writing to sd :)
<asac> j.k.
<tassadar_> ogra_: does Ubuntu touch use system partition?
<tassadar_> hmm
<asac> slangasek: do you know if i can get dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH
<asac> from the system without dpkg-dev installed?
<ajalkane> /quit
<RobbyF> well i'm pretty tempted to switch over to ubuntu touch for daily driver
<RobbyF> any feedback? I need sms,calls, 3g data, browser, multiple email accounts
<popey> if you want it as your main phone you may want to wait till october
<popey> right now it's under heavy development
<RobbyF> if it's really glitchy I can revert to a bbz10
<RobbyF> I havn't came accross any forum that supported multi roms
<popey> It's not somethnig we test
<RobbyF> oh of course not .
<RobbyF> with the shell being a 180flip is it the same method to change back to android?
 * RobbyF can't find usb cable. go figure.
<popey> the install page on the wiki details how to go back
<popey> it's not as automated as going from android -> ubuntu, but it's do-able
<RobbyF> I know previously it was as easy as flashing
<RobbyF> i'll check the wiki before I start.
<DSalgueiro> Hi everyone... i need help flashing ubuntu touch, i've a galaxy nexus, my bootloader is unlocked until i bought the phone... when i try to flash with "phablet-flash -b" command, it reboots to bootloader... but stucks here, nothing happens
<popey> DSalgueiro: has it downloaded the necessary bits into ~/Downloads/phablet-flash ?
<DSalgueiro> yes
<DSalgueiro> into ~/Downloads/phablet-flash are all the files...
<DSalgueiro> but i've tried delete all the files, download the flash files again but is the same...
<DSalgueiro> it stucks on bootloader
<asac> rsalveti: we dont have mir in our images yet?
<rsalveti> asac: no, but we have an alternative image which uses mir by default
<asac> oh cool
<asac> rsalveti: how can i tell phablet flash to run that?
<asac> err install that?
 * rsalveti trying to remember the link
<asac> rsalveti: do you know when we plan to land it?
<DSalgueiro> in january, the first release of ubuntu touch i managed to install that
<DSalgueiro> then i  revert to android, now i want to try it again, but i can't do it :(
<rsalveti> asac: ricmm_ is coordinating that, but we need to land some changes in platform-api/shell/apparmor/user upstart before we're ready for the switch
<rsalveti> asac: which iirc we expect to land this week
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey :) Who can edit this page ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Dogfooding
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<asac> rsalveti: ic
<rsalveti> asac: at the moment we cannot launch apps with the mir image
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<asac> rsalveti: who needs that :)
<asac> :)
<asac> kk
<asac> thomi: if i do apt-cache search autopilot
<iBelieve> balloons, I have a couple of questions about what some of the autopilot tests for file manager are supposed to do.
<asac> thomi: i see a bunch of packages ... i assume those are good candidates for running?
<balloons> iBelieve,kk
 * asac looks at unity8-autopilot
 * asac installs that ;)
<thomi> asac: autopilot-touch is the autopilot app for the touch devices
<iBelieve> balloons, for the tests related to the file action dialog, how am I supposed to test opening a file?
<thomi> asac: unity8-autopilot is the autopilot tests for the unity8 shell
<balloons> iBelieve, good question. you can add files to the repository to open
<asac> thomi: not sure what that means... i installed autopilot-touch as i felt that was a prereq. to run anything autopilot on touch... is that correct?
<asac> but it doesnt have tests, correct?
<balloons> so any sample data you might need that's a good way to do it. As far as asserting the file opened or not, well, let's think. what happens in the UI?
<thomi> asac: that is correct
<iBelieve> balloons, I was just going to have the test generate a file to open, but how would I verify that it opened? Since opening it would open the file in some external application
<thomi> asac: the core phone apps also package their tests, that's what the unity8-autopilot package is
<balloons> iBelieve, OHH.. lol, I was thinking doc viewer for some reason
<asac> thomi: so you say unity8-autopilot won't work on phone?
<thomi> asac: yes it will work fine
<balloons> iBelieve, so yea not alot you can or should do as far as opening a file.. file manager won't display it
<asac> thomi: almost :) ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856798/
<thomi> asac: what does 'autopilot --version' give you?
<iBelieve> balloons, should I just combine the three file action dialog tests (lp 1188742, lp, 1188740, and LP 1188741) and just test to see that the dialog pops up and then goes away?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188742 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test file action open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188742
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188741 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test file action cancel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188741
<iBelieve> balloons, lp 1188740
<asac> thomi: autopilot --version
<asac> Autopilot Source Version: 1.3 Autopilot Package Version:
<asac> 1.3daily13.06.05-0ubuntu2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188740 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test file action dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188740
<thomi> asac: ok, can you try installing the 'python-upa' package please?
<balloons> iBelieve, hmm yes I would say so. Test the dialog to the extent that it makes sense. obviously for open well, you can't verify the file display or open properly, but you can ensure file manager doesn't blow up by issuing the call eh?
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, that's what I'll do. Thanks!
<balloons> your most welcome
<asac> thomi: not in archive either :)
<thomi> asac: try adding the autopilot ppa - I suspect that may be the issue
<asac> hmmm...
<asac> thomi: thats not really good. but ok ... do you have it at hand?
<thomi> asac: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa
<thomi> asac: feel free to file a bug against the python-upa project in launchpad
<asac> thomi: well i already test this stuff for you
<greyback> racarr: I asked you before but forgot the answer: how best to be notified that a surface was destroyed?
<greyback> racarr: oops wrong channel, meant to be in #ubuntu-mir
<asac> thomi: who owns autopilot?
<asac> isnt that qa?
<thomi> asac: it's the PSQA team, I'm one of them, so is veebers, fginther, alesage, and a few others who aren't online at the moment
<thomi> asac: we all hang out in #ubuntu-autopilot
<asac> thomi: ok. whats the ETA to have autopilot working for phone images out of the archive?
<RobbyF> Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu - whoo hoo
<RobbyF> daily images still have fake data?
<thomi> asac: as far as I know, it's not a scheduled work item - there are more important things to worry about right now. Adding the autopilot PPA isn't a great hardship. Having said that, if someone were to file a bug, I can follow up with the distro people and see what's needed
<DSalgueiro> just flashed, after flash phone goes to recovery mode, with ubuntu logo background, i've done "reboot system now" and it stucks on google logo! why? :(
<slangasek> asac: you can't, no :/
<slangasek> asac: (dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)
<asac> slangasek: so the test i have been looking at was using that to figure the right path to find the /usr/lib/.../mir/examples/mir_demo_server location
<asac> is there a better place to put that? or a better way to find it?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856863/
<slangasek> let's see
<slangasek> asac: the conventional solution to this problem is to hardcode the path where needed, and ship that information in the Arch: any binary package instead of trying to have an Arch: all package discover the paths
<slangasek> asac: is this for a test in the QA lab?
<asac> slangasek: its in an autopilot test
<asac> slangasek: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/+junk/runbench/
<asac> i personally would prefer if we just could bzr branch those and run instead of having to install a package :)
<slangasek> asac: ok.  For autopilot, a dpkg-dev dependency seems reasonable IMHO - it's not ideal, but probably not worth the effort of fixing properly at the moment?
<asac> yeah. probably
<slangasek> ah, you mean you want it self-contained without having to install *any* packages... in that case, I'd say "meh, hard-code a mapping from the output of dpkg --print-architecture"
<slangasek> (or from the architecture of the mir package that's installed)
<thomi> uhhh
<thomi> so I think the mir-demos package has changed (again), and the demos are no longer shipped in /usr/lib/...
<RAOF> thomi: correct!
<thomi> if that's still the case, I should probably update runbench. TBH, I didn't intend anyone else to use that :-/
<RAOF> thomi: They're now back in /usr/bin
<thomi> RAOF: well that's nice, I suppose :)
<Hashcode> Is the ubuntu CWM recovery needed for the first install?
<Hashcode> Or only for auto-updates?
<RobbyF> whats with nano/pico not being able to work as text editor for root/write permissions
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-09
<mighty> hello guys....
<RobbyF> hi
<mighty> does anyone has a LG E975  ( aka Optimus G ) and if so did anyone compiled ubuntu phoneOS for it ?
<mighty> Anyone ?
<RobbyF> you check the wiki?
<mighty> yes... only the nexus are listed under devices, i know i can compile it for my device ( cm10.1 is supported ) but my computer is very slow... that is the only reason i ask.... otherwise i will compile it...
<RobbyF> only the nexus are support from canonical
<RobbyF> there are tons of others ported
<RobbyF> hmm the page as changed since i've looked last
<mighty> ya... but i can't find one for my device
<RobbyF> there we go - yup I do'nt see it on the list
<RobbyF> odd, it's an awesome phone
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mighty> its basically the same hardware as nexus 4....
<mighty> well good night ( depending on your country ) :)
<mighty> best
<mterry> racarr, heyo.  I'm running phablet-team/mir on my nexus4, and it doesn't have qtubuntu in the PPA, but the packages seem to need it?
<mterry> racarr, oh, nm.  qtubuntu is in saucy now, but with different binary names
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch OS for desktops | http://askubuntu.com/q/317980
<mhall119> nik90: your second-hand fix works great on the Nexus 7
<asac> veebers: !!
<asac> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> is there a trick to running apps on the command line via adb shell?
<popey> I seem to find it hit and miss whether running "qmlscene /foo/bar/baz.qml" actually shows anything on screen. what am I doing wrong?
<rickspencer3> popey, are you running qmlscene and sometimes it doesn't paint?
<rickspencer3> a work around is to resize the window
<rickspencer3> if it's bug #1179716
<ubot5> bug 1179716 in touch-preview-images "QML Scene does not reliably start" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179716
<popey> rickspencer3: this is on-device
<popey> rickspencer3: so, adb shell, su - phablet, /usr/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml
<popey> it starts the app and spits out some console output, but nothing appears on the phone, and eventually the app dies or is killed
<rickspencer3> popey could it be bug #1191144 ?
<ubot5> bug 1191144 in touch-preview-images "On most boots, apps do not run" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191144
 * ogra_ moved the automated image builds 5h earlier .... (starting in 2min now)
<popey> rickspencer3: no, i can run the very same app by launching from the dash, but i want to see console output to debug, hence running from CLI.
<popey> is there some way to "launch" the .desktop file (like I would with xdg-open on the desktop) on the device perhaps?
<popey> I wonder if the fact that I'm launching the qml file directly is the issue, and the rest of the .desktop file is not being taken into account
<popey> X-Ubuntu-Touch=true
<popey> for example
<timppa> Hi, I tried to ask yesterday if anyone has experienced this bug: 1197656
<ubot5> bug 1197656 in touch-preview-images "[rild] mako + 20130703.1, rild hogs 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197656
<timppa> I still have the problem
<popey> \o/ figured it out
<popey> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop --stage_hint=main_stage
<popey> that lot ☻
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Sugar Cookie Day! :-D
<ogra_> yummy
<popey> a cookie made entirely of sugar?
<popey> wow
<ogra_> the true brainfood
<Hashcode> ogra_ RAZR-HD running phablet on saucy boot :)
<ogra_> yay
<Hashcode> yep great instructions
<ogra_> awesome
<Hashcode> any thoughts on how to integrate the initrd file into the build automatically?
<Hashcode> I have it in my device/common folder for now w/ a boot.mk script overriding the main boot.img build.
<Hashcode> ogra_ like this:
<Hashcode> https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_device_motorola_msm8960-common/commit/a2d90e4c7afddbd610dcea579fb609f5f2005516
<Hashcode> And then add this to BoardConfig
<Hashcode> https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_device_motorola_msm8960-common/blob/phablet/BoardConfigCommon.mk#L168
<ogra_> Hashcode, rsalveti has a patch i havent tested yet ... that actually pulls the deb from launchpad to use the initrd automatically from there
<ogra_> that should be integrated in the deffaults soon
<Hashcode> ah nice
<Hashcode> That's really the only thing that needs manual patching in the build atm for saucy, it's quite good.
<ogra_> yeah, thats the one part we currently do during image build on the cdimage machine, we just didnt push it by default yet because we wanted to do some more testing for ports ...
<ogra_> your feedback helped greatly here :)
<Hashcode> Fun stuff :)
<Hashcode> I hope you don't mind, I'm also play testing a patch for TWRP to support ubuntu touch auto update
<Hashcode> http://review.teamw.in/#/c/631/
<ogra_> oh, nice !
<ogra_> the gpg binary will likely go away and be built from source too (or be pulled from a package)
<ogra_> (no idea when though)
<tassadar_> ogra_: hi, I can see that /scripts/touch in initrd is prepared to boot from /data/system.img image. Is that some next step for flipped images?
<Hashcode> ogra_ yeah it's kind of messy atm.
<ogra_> tassadar_, one of the next steps, yeah ... where we can we will re-partition the devices, wheer we cant we will use loop mounted images
<ogra_> the loop stuff is the next step, then we'll get to the re-partitioning
<ogra_> (and somewhere inbetween click packages and Mir will land, which will change everything )
<ogra_> along with the switch to loop we will also go readonly for everything
<ogra_> (except /data indeed)
<tassadar_> okay, thanks
<ogra_> re-partitioning just means growing /system to a usable size btw ... so people can still roll back easily even on the changed partition scheme
<tassadar_> not happening on n7 anyway, the bootloader won't allow it I would say
<ogra_> yeah, n7 will be our reference device for loop
<ogra_> (will have to be :P )
<Saviq> tmoenicke, hey, you saw bug #1199150 ?
<ubot5> bug 1199150 in touch-preview-images "search lens disappeared when hitting any key on OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199150
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi!
<oSoMoN> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hope you don't mind we made some packaging changes to webbrowser-app?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since we had to add a Replaces and Breaks since you split webbrowser-app to 2 packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100: sure, no problems
<oSoMoN> sil2100: I’m seeing that the CI job has issues with it though
<timppa>   555 1001      20   0 36852  23m 2396 S 111.0  1.3  31:16.45 rild :(
<sil2100> oSoMoN: uh, right! Seems like a problem because of the mediumtests using a different versioning scheme
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/747/console <- interesting ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you can either force or bump the upstream version then
<sil2100> I think I'll do the upstream bump then, it's the cleanest way
<user82> can we change the color ourselves later? http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5344/9244461138_91a76c7dd1_z.jpg
<popey> ogra_: my nexus 4 shows an ubuntu logo in cwm, my nexus 7 shows a circle with a hat on.. will that change if I phablet-flash -b?
<popey> I prefer the ubuntu logo of course ☻
<ogra_> it should, not sure that has been modified everywhere though
<ogra_> the tophat was  in earlier images for sure, i think i havent seen it in a while though
<ogra_> i might be wrng though ... and cant test, just noticed my grouper discharged completely  over night
 * popey tries
<popey> i dont see the app lens scrolling issue you saw
<popey> (on grouper)
<ogra_> is it populated ?
<ogra_> i cant reproduce it here anymore, but still have no pics in music/video and dont see installed apps
<popey> video lens had empty tiles
<popey> i am re-flashing atm
<popey> wish phablet-flash let me specify device ID so i could do both devices at once ☻
<ogra_> yeah, i have tiles everywhere, just no pics in them
<popey> yay, -b has put an ubuntu logo in the cwm
<ogra_> home lens only shows apps
<ogra_> great :)
<popey> most important thing of course ☻
<ogra_> ++
<popey> hmm
<popey> 20130709 is glitchy
<popey> on grouper I keep getting booted out of adb shell
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> mine is flashing now
<ogra_> lets see
<popey> yeah, it just disconnects me after a few seconds
<popey> also, -b _has_ wiped all my data
<timppa> 20130709 and my Nexus 4 rild still consuming 100% CPU :(
<timp> popey: weird, it doesn't wipe my /data on maguro
<popey> no wireless too
<popey> the system-connections is empty
<ogra_> timppa, wait for awe to get up later today, i think he can help you best with debugging
<timppa> cool, thanks
 * popey flashes nexus 4
<timppa> this has been a problem for the whole time
<ogra_> popey, i didnt use -b and have wlan working, but otherwise it behaves as broken as maguro
<popey> getting booted from adb shell is frustrating
<timppa> Does phablet-flash re-flash the modem chip on handset also?
<ogra_> timppa, define "the whole time" i know it works fine for others
<ogra_> no, it only replaces the OS ... doesnt touch any hardware settings
<timppa> I've had the nexus for few weeks now, so that's the whole time for me :)
<kalikiana> music and video lenses only show empty rectangles after flashing a few minutes ago
<ogra_> i know it works for most people without going to 100%
<ogra_> kalikiana, yeah, same here
<timppa> me too
<ogra_> on grouper and maguro for me
<timppa>   590 1001      20   0 24828  11m 2396 S 107.3  0.6  12:06.02 rild
<timppa> :(
 * popey runs screen on the phone to ensure his commands actually have some chance of running to completion
<ogra_> popey, no adb issues for me
<popey> might be a usb issue
<ogra_> flashes and boots fine
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> dmesg on laptop spammed with arrival and departure of device
<popey> but the same cable has been fine for the last day doing flashing
<ogra_> ouch
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858033/
<ogra_> i dont have the balls to actually plug it over ... the battery still is deep red on mine
<popey> heh
<ogra_> weird, that looks odd
 * popey reboots
<popey> apps lens is busted
<popey> i installed loads, and see nothing
<ogra_> yep
<popey> filed a bug?
<ogra_> nope not yet
<popey> ok, will do now
<ogra_> i wanted to actually look at the logs
<popey> bug 1199322
<ubot5> bug 1199322 in touch-preview-images "App lens shows no installed apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199322
<ogra_> Unable to assign [undefined] to QUrl
<ogra_> lots of that in my logs
<ogra_> /home/phablet/.ubuntu-touch-session/logs/unity8.log that is
<popey> yeah, i see that
<popey> added to bug
 * ogra_ confirms the bug
 * popey decides not to flash his nexus 4 ☻
<ogra_> heh
<popey> ogra_: wondering if we should have a thing in the /topic which warns people off a particularly dodgy image
<popey> not necessarily 20130709, just in general
<ogra_> popey, well, theoretically we should all use /current ... and /current should only be updated to point to the recent image if it passed some automatic QA tests
<popey> right
<ogra_> but i dont think thats fully in place yet ... and i also doubt it woulld catch issues like unpopulated lenses
<tmoenicke> Saviq: i see, will check
<tassadar_> ogra_: ubuntu touch fails to initialize surfaceflinger(I guess?) with "D/NvOsDebugPrintf(12121): ****nvrm_init failed****", have you ever encountered that error?
<ogra_> looks like the device permissions are not in place
<tassadar_> the ones in /usr/lib/lxc-android-config, ah, thanks
<ogra_> (though i wouldnt know why, thats clearly on the android side which sshould just work with the CM10.1 settings ... we dont touch anything there yet)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with the ubuntu side, your error is clearly inside the container
<ogra_> (and all device permissions except some subdirs that arent graphis related are handled by udev in ubuntu, long after the container runs)
<tassadar_> nvhost-ctrl in android has 0666 permissions, the one in ubuntu is 06000
<ogra_> well, if the container failed to start udev will never fire up
<ogra_> it waits for the container to return before it starts
<ogra_> what device is that ??
<ogra_> grouper ?
<tassadar_> grouper, but I'm multi-booting, so...that's my problem, just asking because I had no idea what is wrong
<ogra_> well, your container doesnt start :)
<ogra_> for whatever reason
<ogra_> do you see the other android processes in ps ?
<ogra_> (servicemanager etc etc)
<tassadar_> I think I know what is wrong, gimme a while)
<tassadar_> yeah, that was it
<tassadar_> whoa, terminal app
<ogra_> :)
<tassadar_> is there some new "close app" gesture or is it just not possible yet? I can't see the X in the overlay thingy
<ogra_> thats long gone :)
<ogra_> you need to go to the apps lens, hold your finger on the thumbnail until an X shows up
<ogra_> then tap the X
<tassadar_> ooh
 * ogra_ would like to see the in-app closing come back though
<ogra_> the HUD is still in constant flux, so there is hope :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch the first phones | http://askubuntu.com/q/318123
<netcurli> When I open the camera app in todays image on my galaxy nexus and then go into video recording mode, I see no preview and cannot click on the red recording button. When I switch to the front camera though and quickly switch back, I can see the preview and can record a video.
<netcurli> Does anyone else have the same issue?
<ogra_> netcurli, yup, i see the same
<ogra_> oh, wow, how do i stop a running app without thumbnails in the app lens :P
 * ogra_ really wonders how that unity8  package could sneak through the tests 
<netcurli> where should I file a bug for the camera problems? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> Saviq, bug 1199322 in case you havent seen it ... todays image is largely borked
<ubot5> bug 1199322 in touch-preview-images "Lenses show no dynamic content" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199322
<Saviq> ogra_, already in MP
<ogra_> ah, sweet, you are to fast :)
<Saviq> ogra_, once it merges I'd like to make a release and it'd be good if we spun an image
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> seems the re-scheduling of the image builds actually pays off on the first day, yay :)
<asac>  o/
<popey> hello awafaa
<popey> ogra_: yeah, i tend to flash my phone/tablet first thing UK time so keen for it to be as early as poss ☻
<asac> phablet-test-run ... any idea why i get
<asac> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<asac> ?
<asac> i assume i have to install ssh?
<popey> phablet-network-setup -i  should do that for you
<asac> popey: that installs ssh?
<popey> yes
<asac> i have wifi working if thats what it means
<asac> kk
<popey> it copies your wifi config over and then installs ssh
<netcurli> bug 1199343
<ubot5> bug 1199343 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Camera app sometimes shows no live preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199343
<asac> right. but my wifi config is fine ... does it do anything else? like installing magic ssh?
<asac> ssh keys
<popey> asac: no, but it does restrict ports
<popey> so people can't ssh into your phone on public wifi ☻
<popey> with a well known user/pass
<Notex> Hello.
<asac> popey: hmm. seems my laptop cannot ping the phone ip ... does it mean i am screwed?
<davmor2> popey: my 3gup command doesn't seem to be working anymore did something change in the process for 3g. I get Error: Connection activation failed: The connection was not supported by oFono.
<popey> asac: interesting, is the network up on the device?
<asac> popey: sure... i have no SIM in it ... and i can use the browser
<popey> if you adb shell and "nmcli c" does it show as up?
<popey> odd, dunno why it would block pings, i can ping my nexus 7
<asac> i am on a managed network and seems i am on a different subnet with my laptop... might also be the reason
<popey> heh
<popey> that'd do it
<asac> so guess i am screwed
<asac> thats awful
<popey> can't you plug a cable in?
<asac> popey: i have a usb cable connected and can use adb if thats what you mean
<asac> can the phone get an ip from my laptop through usb?
<asac> like tethering?
<popey> when you run "phablet-network-setup -i" it details at the end how to setup that kinda of connection...
<popey> i think it echos a few lines
<asac> ok let me try then
<awafaa> cooey popey
<popey> ☻
<asac> why do we need ssh and not use adb plain?
<popey> for scp
<popey> adb can't recursively copy files AIUI, scp can
<asac> kk
<popey> davmor2: does "nmcli d" show the network and ril device?
 * popey hugs vnstat for tracking 3g usage on his phone
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858238/
 * popey knows that's wlan0 ☻
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnmBs47Xmek  love that!
<popey> exactly how I'd want a lock screen
<timppa> That is a nice one yes
<asac> popey: nice ... adb forward is exactly what i was looking for...
<popey> great
 * asac  runs the nice unit8 autopilot tests ... and watches nice stuff happening on screen
<asac> popey: do you know out of your heads which of the apps that have autopilot packages are community vs. canonical developed?
<asac> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858264/
<popey> the ones at the bottom starting ubuntu-*
<popey> those are community apps, but canonical people contribute too ☻
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps lists all the mostly community maintained ones
<asac> popey: maybe like http://pad.ubuntu.com/jlIeQVyP8X ?
<asac> popey: yeah... was told we dont run community apps on our infrastructure before implementing some isolation etc... so wanted to check what i can give QA team to run on our images
<popey> well, those ap test packages contain community maintained stuff too
<asac> popey: which ones?
<davmor2> popey: hmmm okay this is odd, /ril_0 gsm connected
<davmor2> popey: does it do it automagically now or something?
<asac> popey: i think its fine as long as "we" claim to develop those primarily from our resources... contributions are normal and wanted... doubt that can be a blocker
<davmor2> popey: or is that just the telephone part?
<popey> asac: i don't know exactly without going through the merge requests
<popey> but I've certainly seen some from community contributors, plenty
<popey> we actively encourage it
<popey> we could of course gate these contributions before landing
<asac> popey: if it goes through merge review its fine... also if there are single outstanding, trusted contributors that have merge powers its also pretty fine
<popey> sure
<asac> ubuntu-devs are also fine :)
<davmor2> ogra_: have the dailies finished spinning up yet I didn't want to flash my phone till it was safe :)
<popey> davmor2: the daily finished hours ago
<ogra_> davmor2,  i wont re-spin until a new unity8 is there
<ogra_> it is pretty broken, i would wait for the next spin :)
<popey> ya
<davmor2> popey: I thought the cron job ended about 13:45
<ogra_> davmor2, are you subscribed to the ubuntu-phone ML ?
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: thanks for the headsup
<popey> Read your email :D
<davmor2> ogra_: I have no idea
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm subscribed to the universe I think :)
 * ogra_ makes a note to put davmor on CC in the future when making announcements :P
 * popey refrains from adding  "< davmor2> I have no idea" to the /topic
<ogra_> lol
 * popey hugs davmor2 
<davmor2> ogra_: I am it seems but I haven't had time to read it yet
<ogra_> builds should be done around 9:30 UTC  from today on
<davmor2> popey: You smile now but wait till I test for real and your team is left picking up the pieces of what you thought was a phone :P
<ogra_> LOL
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll read it in a minute
<ogra_> i bet you can read it faster than in a munite, it is  not that long :P
<ogra_> *minute
<davmor2> so popey back to the 3g issue nmcli gives me my wifi connection and 1 gsm /ril_0 that it says is connected
<ogra_> sounds good
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't know, I still am dyslexic, that's why my workload and email load and wife having to go for a checkup has basically thrown my day out the window :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> bzoltan1: hey
<asac> bzoltan1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858304/
<asac> do you really need gcc for the UIToolkit tests?
<asac> or do you use gcc to determine something rather than compiling?>
<popey> davmor2: does "ifconfig" show it's up?
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1199084 ... can you imagine any other partitions we need to cover here (for people whose devices dont have partition names at all)
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<davmor2> popey: I see lo rmnet0 and wlan0   rmnet has an IP address apparently
<popey> yay
<popey> all working
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> you doing this over adb shell?
<ogra_> if you want to be 100% sure: route -n | grep ^0.0.0.0
<popey> if so you could bring the wlan0 down and then browse, proving 3g is up
<stgraber> ogra_: system and data should be all we need, the rest I extract from Android's fstab which I assume points to the right place on those devicess (that code may need some tweaks though for devices that don't use labels)
<ogra_> stgraber, right, well, i want to just add some cmdline parsing, if thats there just use the names defined there
<ogra_> at least for data and system
<davmor2> popey: indeed I seem to have a connection with the wifi knocked off, but apparently it's not using the setting I've given it for tmobile so I'm not sure where it is getting the connection info from
<stgraber> sergiusens: system-image meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<cyphermox> anyone aware of issues with some of the android-side apps having trouble getting android properties?
<cyphermox> hci_qcomm_init here consistently finds ro.qualcomm.bt.hci_transport unset when it is actually set if I run getprop
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: hey, lately when flashing the daily image to my galaxy nexus I’m getting this: "Cannot find /data mountpoint", is that a known issue?
<ogra_> did you do a phablet-flash -b ?
<ogra_> and did that device run flipped before already
<popey> ogra_: it was already flipped
<popey> did -b only to get the ubuntu splash ☻
<ogra_> :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_: nope, is -b needed when switching to flipped?
<ogra_> theoretically it shouldnt, practically there might be a bug so i would try -b too
 * ogra_ always flashes manually ... i dont have such issues  due to that
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<mhall119> fginther: what branch is Jenkins using to auto-build the sudokutouchgame package?
<fginther> mhall119, one moment
<fginther> mhall119, lp:sudokutouchgame
<mhall119> ok, they've renamed the project, it looks like it needs to be lp:sudoku-app now
<fginther> mhall119, thanks, I'll get it updated
<mterry> greyback_, so what's the story then with the mir+unity images?  Is the black screen a known bug that is common or is it just you and me that see it?
<greyback_> mterry: something is broken. I only found it this morning on update. I'm trying to get the right Mir people on it
<mterry> greyback_, OK, thanks
<greyback_> I've no idea what broke, am unable to get a sensical backtrace for the segv
<popey> mhall119: is that why the latest version doesn't look like what we have on the device?
<mhall119> popey: yup
<popey> bah
<popey> missed that, sorry.
<mhall119> rsalveti: once the new sudoku-app packages are being build by jenkins, we'll need to apply the rename to the touch image seeds: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-sudoku-rename/+merge/173729
<mhall119> popey: nothing we can't fix :)
<ogra_> mhall119, i'll take care
<mhall119> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> i need to watch the arcive anyway for an image re-spin
<rsalveti> mhall119: ogra_: cool, thanks
<mine070> hey guys, I have one quick queston... I have ported the android layer to my device sucessfully so do I just run phablet-flash -b now?
<ogra_> awe_, could you give bug 1197656 some hits for debugging (we should probably have an ofono/rild debugging wikipage with some info what to collect for bugs)
<ubot5> bug 1197656 in touch-preview-images "[rild] mako + 20130703.1, rild hogs 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197656
<awe_> ogra_, yes...already talked to timppa.  I'm currently working on a reply to the GSM RADIO ON PORTS email, after which I'll take a look
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<rtg> rsalveti, ogra_, I'm working on bug #1190225 - what are the new runes for flashing grouper kernels ?
<ubot5> bug 1190225 in linux-grouper (Ubuntu Saucy) "opening /sys/devices/platform/tegra-i2c.4/i2c-4/4-006a/reg_status (as user) causes immediate reboot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190225
<ogra_> rtg, flash-touch-kernel /path/to/zImage
<rtg> ogra_, k
<ogra_> without path it will try to flash /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)
<mine070> anyone?
<ogra_> phablet-flash doesnt have support for ports yet
<ogra_> you will have to flash your recovery img manually with fastboot ... then you can just follow the manual install instructions with your produced .zip
<ogra_> rtg, oh, btw, i think i have seen ureadahed complain on mako dmesg outputs yesterday, could you check if we need the keybuk ureadahed patch there too ?
<mine070> okay, what cdimage server zip should I use?
<rtg> ogra_, will do. bug  number ?
<ogra_> rtg, no bug :) i just noticed the ureadahead complaints when looking at something else
<ogra_> (might be userspace, i just want to be sure before digging in deeper)
<rtg> ogra_, so many kernels, so little time...
<ogra_> mine070, the armhf.zip from the ubuntu-touch-preview dir
<ogra_> rtg, haha, dont tell me ... we're still having to pull out the floor from the userspace several times until we're even remotely ready
<ogra_> (flipped was only the first step ... there are at least three simlar hairy bits to happen before feature freeze)
<cking> hrm, / is world writeable on the phablet images, is that a know issues?
<ogra_> yes, that will change once we have switched to loop mounted images and once Mir is in
<cking> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> (and then to repartitioned MMCs ... after that)
<tsdgeos> dpm: do you handle http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/announcing-the-ubuntu-core-apps-hack-days/ ?
<popey> tsdgeos: yes
<popey> and me and mhall119
<dpm> tsdgeos, exactly :)
<tsdgeos> the link to the documentviewer is wrong
<tsdgeos> should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DocViewer instead of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DocumentViewer
 * popey fixes 
 * popey fixes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays I mean ☻
<dpm> popey, fixed
<popey> thanks
<dpm> (sorry, hadn't seen you mentioning it on IRC)
<dpm> popey, ah, haven't fixed it on the wiki yet, just on d.u.c, I meant
<popey> yeah, i fixed the wiki, i cant edit d.u.c
<sil2100> renato_: hi!
<dpm> popey, thanks! hm, you can't? Does it tell you something about permissions?
<popey> i only have a "view" option in wp
<dpm> tsdgeos, fixed, thanks for the heads up!
<tsdgeos> no worries
<sil2100> renato_: address-book-app... I see it was prepared for daily release, but is its current state ready enough to be released?
<popey> i can make new ones, just not edit existing ones dpm
 * dpm fixes that
<popey> thats better, thanks dpm
<dpm> popey, ok, cool :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_: so when running phablet-flash with -b, I’m now getting "FAILED (remote: Write Fail)" when "writing 'userdata'...", any idea what’s going on?
<ogra_> not really, thats sergiusens special area
<popey> write fail sounds somewhat serious
<popey> or out of space
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but phablet-flash has some size checks, it should complain
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey oSoMoN it's a bad bootloader, fastboot -w most likely didn't work
 * sergiusens is not here
<popey> ahhh
<ogra_> ah, k
 * popey blinks
<oSoMoN> right, so how do I fix that?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, popey, i just had the idea that it might be a broken bootloader, fastboot -w might not work
<ogra_> :P
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> indeed: "Error while executing fastboot -w"
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: can you try and flash the latest stock android and see if the new bootloader reports the correct partition sizes back to fastboot so the on the fly userdata image it creates works?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: it's easy to recovery though
<renato_> sil2100, bfiller is reviewing the last MR before start the releases. And om26er_ is review the MR related with autopilot
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: sure, let me try that
<sil2100> renato_: excellent
<sil2100> renato_: thanks
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: just boot into recovery, do a format of user data and sdcard from the menus, then run phablet-flash -d $device
<seb128> pete-woods, hey
<seb128> pete-woods, I saw https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/internationalisation-support/+merge/173238 ... I didn't look at the details but what code is using the lib and where are the datas coming from?
<seb128> pete-woods, I'm curious for 2 reasons, one being the translation domain/how we get strings in hand of the translators, and the second is to know if we have "control" of those strings or if any third part app can provide datas through e.g the greeter
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: thanks, formatting the user data and sdcard did the trick, I now have the latest image up and runnig
<oSoMoN> running
<oSoMoN> didn’t flash the latest android though
<mhall119> nik90: you've got a calendar invite for tomorrow, it's about getting time and timezone information from the carrier's network
<om26er_> renato_, hey
<nik90|Mobile> mhall119, I know
<nik90|Mobile> I asked thomas to send it to you as well
<nik90|Mobile> :)
<pete-woods> seb128: we ask each of the apps providing data for its translation domain
<seb128> pete-woods, do they send you the string and the domain and you do the translation?
<pete-woods> seb128: and yes, it is potentially insecure to process the format strings in the login process
<pete-woods> seb128: yes
<nik90|Mobile> mhall119 I will be home in another 2 houra. will talk then
<pete-woods> seb128: fortunately there is a command line interface for gettext, so the translation can be done in an external process
<seb128> pete-woods, ok, that's something that we discussed with ted and the security team after oakland, they didn't want the greeter to directly gettext strings coming from outside, we said that we should have a translation service or something
<om26er_> renato_, I am looking at your branch and I think we should go with my branch since your  branch still have references to the mediaplayer tests in launch_test_local() and also I have launch_app() much simple
<seb128> pete-woods, oh, clever trick, spawning gettext -d <string> ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, that's easier than adding a service indeed
<pete-woods> seb128: it was ted's idea! :)
<seb128> alright
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks for the reply, I just wanted to check if you were aware of the issues with processing those strings ;-)
<pete-woods> seb128: :)
<om26er_> renato_, we could port the changes from your branch e.g. changes to main.cpp in another branch
<williadurrea> hi for every body
<rtg> apw, I uploaded grouper with some patches to fix bug #1190225. a gross and utter hack for nvdps
<ubot5> bug 1190225 in linux-grouper (Ubuntu Saucy) "opening /sys/devices/platform/tegra-i2c.4/i2c-4/4-006a/reg_status (as user) causes immediate reboot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190225
<apw> rtg, cak
<apw> ack
<TH_> Hello, does anybody know if ubuntu touch has the "full pc" support via TV yet?
<ogra_> doesnt, thats a 14.04 feature
<TH_> Ah, thanks alot
<TH_> Gotta wait till then
<ogra_> target for 13.10 is "have a phone OS" ... target for 14.04 is "have a converged OS" :)
<TH_> :) It will blow up my world when it comes
<ogra_> not only yours ;)
<TH_> "Shut up and take my money"
<TH_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: did you say there would be a new spin for unity 8 or is it just a wait till tomorrow?
<ogra_> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy ....
<ogra_> no new unity8 yet
<ogra_> still waiting
<williadurrea> how i can download new unity desktop version
<ogra_> but yes, i'll start a new build immediately if that changes
<ogra_> williadurrea, i think #ubuntu-unity can help with that
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay thanks
<ogra_> popey, poke ...
<popey> ogra_: wassup?
<ogra_> popey, soo ... sergiusens will soon switch phablet-flash to use /current ... and i asked that /current dfoesnt get populated automatically now ... until Qa has their ducks in a row we will need to test manualy and since i dont have an n4, could i ask you to be my wingman and do a manual test every morning ?
<popey> ogra_: absolutely!
<ogra_> perfect :)
<ogra_> i dont want an image like todays anymore :) at least not published as default
<popey> +1
<popey> will phablet-flash pull the right image i.e not current?
<ogra_> well, atm it uses the numbered dirs only ... it actually should use /current ...
<ogra_> and the links from /corrent to the numbered dir will only be set after i  hit a trigger manually
<ogra_> for testing you should be able to give it a version ...
<ogra_> (i hope at least)
<ogra_> :)
<popey> hah
<popey> lets see tomorrow morning
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> wonder when my lenovo engineer will come
<popey> mid flash I guess
<ogra_> well, or later today ... still waiting for unity8 to show up
<popey> er. that all sounds very wrong
<ogra_> heh
<popey> well, feel free to ping me to test, I'll be around
<popey> (today)
<ogra_> just install arch :P
<popey> haha
<ogra_> it will fix all HW issues
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> awe_, so the uid example is in /etc/init/ubuntu-touch-session.conf (not in powerd)
<awe_> ogra_, why did I get in wrong in my email?
<awe_> ;)
<ogra_> setuid radio
<awe_> that's what I mentioned!  ;D
<ogra_> (seems you even wrote that job originally :) )
<ogra_> no, not because you did get it wrong, just because i said in our call that i'd check :)
<ogra_> (and i didnt see the mail yet :) )
<ogra_> awe_, mail is perfect :D
<awe_> thanks
<thansen> the data on the toro (vzw gnex) looks a bit dated...anyone know if the radios work with that image these days?
<om26er> the camera app is semi-broken bug 1199438
<ubot5> bug 1199438 in camera-app "[mako] the camera preview is corrupt, take the photos fine" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199438
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! since you work on the greeter I have something to report. Got a minute?
<mzanetti> om26er: actually its mterry
<mzanetti> om26er: but shoot
<om26er> mzanetti, sometimes the greeter does not appear at all.
<om26er> mzanetti, like you turn off the screen and expect it to be there but it seems it does not even appear and you can use the phone without doing anything
<mzanetti> om26er: huh? haven't seen that yet
<om26er> mzanetti, I reported bug 1199441
<ubot5> bug 1199441 in Unity 8 "[regression] greeter does not appear on some occasions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199441
<mzanetti> om26er: does it appear once you turn the screen back on?
<mzanetti> om26er: or doesn't it appear at all?
<om26er> mzanetti, no it does not
<mpt> seb128, did you end up reporting a bug about buttons looking too tall?
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... thats weird...
<mzanetti> om26er: it would be really useful if you could find a way to reproduce this
<mpt> seb128, which you noticed in the "Check For Updates" button
<popey> om26er: never seen that either
<om26er> mzanetti, is there any log that's maybe needed for the time when I see the issue ?
<om26er> popey, I have seen that for a couple of times today and the day before, I am a heavy user of the phone FWIW
<seb128> mpt, yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1198116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198116 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[ListItems] Recent update changed the ListItem.Base margins" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mpt> thanks
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... actually... one sec. I need to check where we store it
<seb128> mpt, but the size is by design
<popey> om26er: which device?
<om26er> popey, mako
<mhall119> Saviq: is the HUD broken?  My app added HUD actions, but they don't appear anymore
<popey> hmm, interesting
<Saviq> mhall119, not that I know of
<seb128> mpt, rosie said that the button size is fine, the issue is that the list item should be higher (e.g extra margin between the button and the separator)
<mhall119> I just dist-upgraded, let me reboot and see if it's still missing
<mpt> seb128, hm, I'd forgotten that was just inside list items
<mzanetti> ricmm_: hey, do we store the stdout of unity8 somewhere in the logs?
<mhall119> well, that only made things worse :(
<seb128> mpt, well it's not only inside list items, they changed the default height of buttons, but that's a design choice
<om26er> popey, you see bug 1199438 ?
<ubot5> bug 1199438 in camera-app "[mako] the camera preview is corrupt, takes the photos fine" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199438
<seb128> mpt, she said it looks wrong in the list because of the margin being too small
<mhall119> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/7aAgCUODKSgWx8lUNOjW5G my installed apps aren't showing :(
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, that's about-to-be-fixed
<mhall119> race condition?
<Saviq> mhall119, i.e. it's only waiting for CI
<mhall119> ok
<Saviq> mhall119, no, we broke the shell yesterday
<mhall119> I'd recommend not doing that :)
<mpt> seb128, yeah, I'm disliking the design choice, so I'll take it up with Rosie. :-)
<seb128> mpt, I agree with you, thanks ;-)
<popey> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199322
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199322 in touch-preview-images "Lenses show no dynamic content" [High,In progress]
<mhall119> popey: thanks
<mhall119> is that causing the OSK to not show when searching a lens?
<mhall119> or is that a separate bug?
<popey> om26er: not yet.
<popey> separate I suspect
<mhall119> bah, no OSK *anywhere*
<mhall119> makes the webbrowser app so much less useful
<ricmm_> mzanetti: .ubuntu-touch-session/logs/
<ricmm_> currently
<mzanetti> ricmm_: thanks.
<davmor2> mhall119: you need to use the new TTTI (Thought Transfer Text Input) method
<mhall119> davmor2: my thoughts will only cause more problems
<nik90> mhall119: are all the core apps set up for translation?
<nik90> I would ask david but he isnt here.
<om26er> ogra_, Hi! do we still need to flash the latest saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip to make sure we are fully updated? or is that covered now with the flipped setup ?
<mhall119> nik90: not all of them it seems, I thought they were
<nik90> mhall119: ah ok. I got an email from a contributor who wanted to help translate clock app and he got his translations approved 2 hours ago :).. But he asked if it is possible to translate other core apps as well
<mhall119> nik90: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<mhall119> so only a handful are setup for translations right now, we should fix that
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<popey> om26er: phablet-flash -b, once, then after that just run phablet-flash
 * popey looks
<ogra_> om26er, that will be covered once we have android packaged ... hopefully before end of the month
<om26er> popey, phablet-flash is too slow for me.. I download in a resumable way. so I always do the manual flash whenever I have to
<popey> it is resumable
<ogra_> om26er, though apt-get will go away too
<om26er> ogra_, replaced by image upgraded ?
<ogra_> (which means you will have to do image based upgrdaes)
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> I'd personally rather people test our tools than do it manually
<ogra_> and these will operate with diffs ... so they will be a lot smaller
<om26er> ogra_, cool
<valerio> Question: "We don’t combine flat with deep navigation in the same view."    Does this mean that we should not use tabs and pagestack in the same app?
<popey> mhall119: enabled translations for all of them
<popey> not sure what else needs doing..?
 * popey has not done this before
<mhall119> popey: we might need to produce .pot files for them
<mhall119> I'll ask dpm tomorrow
<netcurli> valerio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1187850/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1187850 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Page stack header within a tab should be displayed instead of tabs" [High,Confirmed]
<netcurli> so you can use both in the same app
<valerio> thank you
<nik90> mhall119: generating .pot files is so easy now with qtcreator. Although I am not sure if there is anything else that needs to be done.
<mhall119> there might be, to tell Launchpad where to look for the .pot file, but I'm not 100% sure
<mhall119> dpm will know better
<nik90> yes
<nik90> popey: Would it be able to move clock app design meeting on thursday from 12:30 UTC (current) to 16:00 UTC?
 * popey checks his calendar
<popey> actually, my calendar is irrelavent, it's design you want :)(
<nik90> hehe
<popey> I'll ping them a mail and see
<nik90> okay,
<nik90> thnx
<davmor2> popey: hahaha can we have <popey> actually, my calendar is irrelavent in the Topic?
<popey> hehe
<popey> touche
<rsalveti> popey: thanks for helping with the daily testing :-)
<popey> rsalveti: np
<timppa> does anyone know any tutorials on programming Qt and networking?
<popey> timppa: http://www.developer.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/a44ea099-bb7c-4c0c-bf59-0a5d63eddc8b/Tic-Tac-Toe.html
<popey> networked tic-tac-toe
<popey> WARNING: Global Thermonuclear War may result!
<timppa> :)
<timppa> thanks, I will look into it
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: did the rebuild happen yet?
<timppa> btw, is it possible to use Qt+python to develop applications to touch?
<popey> not yet davmor2
<davmor2> popey: I was about to say nevermind I found the link ogra_ posted earlier and it looks like unity for armhf is still building :(
<tedg> rsalveti, With the flipped images does upower work now?
<rsalveti> tedg: it should, sforshee was looking into that
<sforshee> tedg: so far upower has been working fine for me, outside of being poorly documented
<tedg> sforshee, rsalveti, cool, thanks guys.
<tedg> We wanted to check to make sure before suggesting indicator-power.
<sforshee> tedg: I won't say that my testing has been exhaustive though
<tedg> sforshee, That's okay we'll just switch the default image and give jono your cell phone number.  He stays up late.
<tedg> And has a small child.
<tedg> :-)
 * sforshee quickly changes his cell number
<sporkeee> lol
 * jono folds his arms and looks at sforshee
<jono> would be a shame if your house was to...say...fall over... sforshee
<jono> lol
<jono> I think I could play a Free Software gangsta
<ogra_> tedg, dude, you are a week late .... we switched the default last week already
<sporkeee> jono, horn in on stallman, lol
<tedg> ogra_, ? no more indicator-battery on the images?
<jono> sporkeee, lol
<ogra_> tedg, no, flipped as default :)
<sporkeee> don't eat the cheese. ;)
<tedg> jono, I thought it was the wolf that blew the pig's house down?  /me realizes why they call him "Bacon"
<ogra_> lol
<jono> tedg, times are changing, the pig is the new king of the jungle
<jono> and I will smoke and eat that pig
<jono> :-)
<tedg> Heh
<kenvandine> jhodapp, hey... can you look at a qtvideo-node FTBFS for me?
<kenvandine> jhodapp, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtvideo-node-saucy-armhf-autolanding/6/console
<kenvandine> jhodapp, fails on armhf
<jhodapp> kenvandine, FTBFS?
<kenvandine> /usr/include/GL/gl.h:162:17: error: 'GLdouble' has a previous declaration as 'typedef double GLdouble'
<kenvandine> fails to build from source :)
<kenvandine> looks like it no longer builds with opengl config set
<kenvandine> only on armhf though
<jhodapp> kenvandine, looks like something around the free GL implementation has changed again that's not compatible with the arm build
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> i'm just trying to land my branch... and this is a completely unrelated failure :)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yeah, the last time something like this happened I wasn't involved in the fix...and I'm forgetting at the moment who did the fix
<jhodapp> kenvandine, it did require adding some C macro protection to the code
<ogra_> there is no openGL on arm ;) only EGL/GLES
<ogra_> if you build arm stuff that needs GL headers, add a mesa dep on the right -dev package
<jhodapp> ogra_, right
<ogra_> (it should DTRT)
<jhodapp> ogra_, that should be all set for this package from the previous time this happened, which means some of the other packages are changing around qtvideo-node
<jhodapp> ogra_, DTRT?
<ogra_> do the right thing :)
<ogra_> heh, you seem to be bombed with abbreviations today, sorry :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<jhodapp> lol
<kenvandine> love the jargen
<kenvandine> this was building on arm a month ago
<kenvandine> but not anymore
<jhodapp> two acronyms I've never seen before :)
<kenvandine> both of which i use almost daily :)
<ogra_> a *month* ... thats like *generations* away ...
<jhodapp> kenvandine, did you just commit a fix, why are you trying to build qtvideo-node?
<kenvandine> trying to build
<kenvandine> i removed the tests and cleaned up the packaging a bit
<kenvandine> trunk doesn't build either
<kenvandine> not just my branch
<kenvandine> maybe gl is conflicting with glext
<jhodapp> kenvandine, oh really...that might be a possibility
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I'd recommend looking at the recent bzr history as well to see who and what they did for GL fixes
<kenvandine> "recent"
<kenvandine> it's like abandonware :)
<kenvandine> nothing related in the past 6 months or so
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I need to sign up for notifications for when Jenkins fails on some of these libraries that I care about
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yeah, there's been no needed changes
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay unity8 looks to of finally built :)
 * popey pictures davmor2 jumping up and down like an impatient child waiting for christmas
<rsalveti> davmor2: ogra_: seems it's still missing https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-scopes/+merge/173698
<rsalveti> for some reason jenkins still didn't merge this branch
<rsalveti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> rsalveti, there's a queue on armhf afaik
 * davmor2 goes off in a huff, well that and EOD catch you all tomorrow :)
<Saviq> rsalveti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/58/ is doing it
<rsalveti> Saviq: cool
<popey> davmor2: see you in the morning for an intense (testing) workout!
<ogra_> hehe
<mhall119> fginther: can we manually trigger a build of sudoku-app so we get the new package names in the PPA?
<ogra_> rsalveti, /home/ogra/README.mark-current has the command for marking a tested image for /current (in cases wheer i'm not around) ... you need to call it as cdimage user
<ogra_> rsalveti, on nusakan that is
<stgraber> sergiusens, rsalveti: hey, so I'd like to replace system-image-upgrader in the recovery image by an initial working version I have here (no GPG yet, but the rest works), I believe that's somewhere on git, how do I update that and have it included in the next build?
<fginther> mhall119, no problem
<mhall119> thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> stgraber: it's part of http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git
<rsalveti> phablet-10.1 branch
<rsalveti> take a look at the head, there's s stub in there that ondra created
<stgraber> rsalveti: I don't suppose I can just push to that branch?
<rsalveti> stgraber: probably not, would need to ping is to add you there, but if you have the patches in hand I can just apply them
<stgraber> rsalveti: ok, I'll send you a patch in a minute
<rsalveti> ok
<stgraber> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859454/
<rsalveti> stgraber: thanks
<om26er> is syncevolution known to work these days ?
<rsalveti> stgraber: seems it didn't break anything, so pushing :-)
<rsalveti> stgraber: done
<stgraber> rsalveti: thanks
<linux-newbie> Anyone generous enough to help me figure out what is going wrong in my terminal?
<rsalveti> Saviq: jezzz, it failed again?!
<rsalveti> and now because of jenkins
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, jenkins is not our friend today
<rsalveti> this is sad
<asac`> rsalveti: so did more talks
<asac`> and if we have a simple flag on phablet-flash to pull our staging image
<asac`> we can get testing for that
<rsalveti> sure, that's easy, we'll add the support for '/pending' already
<asac`> first probably not done in an automatic gating manner , but dont think this should hold us back
<rsalveti> would that be enough or would you like a different staging image?
<asac`> rsalveti: /pending? whats that?
<rsalveti> asac`: cdimage, we publish it under /pending and then once tested we move the link to /current
<asac`> i thought we discussed making an image that will be produced for checking stuff _before_ you upload to archive
<rsalveti> asac`: right, that as well
<asac`> yeah
<rsalveti> I'd say we need both
<asac`> so the pending you dont need to bother
<asac`> that seems to happen anyay
<asac`> i just need to keep it disabled until we have landed all our autopilot tests
<rsalveti> where, how and who is taking care of that?
<asac`> and have them green :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<asac`> plars
<asac`> seems to have done all that
<asac`> and just waits for something that i will find out tomorrow
<asac`> so seems QA is adding support for image propagation
<rsalveti> right, ok
<asac`> after testing smoke tests
<rsalveti> yeah, I know he added support for it, but I want to see it running :-)
<asac`> however, given that we pump up smoke tests now massively, i believe we have to wait another few weeks and instead do the night call approach
<asac`> yeah
<asac`> i will have a call with them tomorrow
<linux-newbie> Hey developer people, is this the right place for linux questions regarding ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> right, cool
<asac`> i believe we should gate /pending to /current on just the "default" tests
<asac`> and not all smoke tests
<asac`> for now
<asac`> i will ask him where that stands
<rsalveti> asac`: right, anything is already better than nothing
<asac`> what i want to see is a ppa staging, produce image (with dist-upgrade) quickly and then send it to QA
<asac`> as i want to use this as an example how daily-release could do it
<rsalveti> sure, that's doable
<asac`> i guess its a "/staging" :)
<asac`> lol
<asac`> just coming from jenkins and not cdimage
<asac`> rsalveti: hey ... is there a way i can copy all the .debs that were used to produce a phablet image from somewhere?
<asac`> i dont really like the idea to run full livefs
<asac`> but want to try just unpacking them
<asac`> and measure the time
 * asac` guesses those are just deleted and he will have to do a full livefs run
<asac`> err livecd
<asac`> live-build
<asac`> not sure whats called :)
<rsalveti> yeah, it gets the packages from the archive
<rsalveti> it'd be really nice to investigate if we could speed things up at the image build side
<asac`> well
<asac`> we can try to incrementally speed up
<rsalveti> with jenkins we were building on a x86 machine using qemu, was taking ~40min
<asac`> but real boost comes from killing maintainer scripts :)
<rsalveti> and a faster builder :-)
<asac`> then you just unpack all cross
<asac`> and run a "prep image" script
<rsalveti> right
<asac`> there is just one flaw
<asac`> i like the idea of the "system builder mode" that brings the apt db back
<asac`> that will be tricky if we don't use apt to assemble images anymore i guess
<rsalveti> well, we'll always use apt, but not necessarily for everything anymore
<asac`> maybe... maybe we can really hack apt to not run maintainer scripts anymore for all the stuff on the base system
<asac`> of phone
<asac`> err ubuntu-next :)
<asac`> that would probably boost stuff by magnitudes
 * asac` has to get mvo back
<rsalveti> any sort of clean up or improvement at that level is useful anyway
<asac`> we could run the intel bash
<asac`> if we are very lame
<asac`> and dont go fully innovative
<asac`> but still ... this whole preparing, setting up, doing xys
<asac`> is even taking loads of time here on my x220 thinkpad when doing a major dist-upgrade
 * asac` schedules a call with mvo :)
<asac`> anyway ... is anyone producing the live-build stuff locally still from time to time here?
<asac`> if so, please backjup the .debs :)
<asac`> rsalveti: is there something like a hackbox?
<asac`> that i could use to run live-build etc.?
 * asac` is ignorant about our infrastructure really
<rsalveti> asac`: not so sure, quite a while I used any of our machines for such tests
<rsalveti> just using the devices directly :-)
<asac`> omg
<asac`> anybody knows canonicloud?
<asac`> is that still available?
<asac`> how can i get a machine?
<asac`> :)
<rsalveti> asac`: :-)
<rsalveti> asac`: depending on what you're testing exactly you could just use your own laptop
<rsalveti> will just not be able to run live-build natively in an arm machine
<asac`> rsalveti: are we running live-build really on an ARM machine?
<asac`> not even binfmt?
<asac`> but well. i really want to run it anyway on i386
<asac`> whatever my experiment would be ... it would never involve not to cross stuff
<rsalveti> asac`: yeah, we still build the images using the native target :-)
<Oranger> mhall119: ping ! :)
<mhall119> Oranger: pong!
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey how are you ? :) Just wondering, do you know who can edit this page ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Dogfooding
<asac`> rsalveti: libPVROGL.so
<asac`> whats that?
<asac`> thats an .so missing
<asac`> and always happens at end of autopilot tests for me i think
<asac`> sounds like a powervr
<asac`> thing
<rsalveti> asac`: right, that's fine
<asac`> have you seen that?
<rsalveti> yeah, it's expected to be missing
<mhall119> Oranger: anybody can edit it
<asac`> rsalveti: but the test fails because of that
<mhall119> including you :)
<rsalveti> asac`: are you sure?
<rsalveti> asac`: where are the logs?
<asac`> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859782/
<Oranger> mhall119: Ahah ok thanks :) I have to update the status of docviewer :)
<asac`> bfiller: ^^
<asac`> above is what i get when running camera-app-autopilot
<rsalveti> asac`: right, that's just hybris showing the usual error with the lib, not the cause of the problem
<asac`> (i think the PVR is a red herring as rsalveti suggested)
<rsalveti> E/linker  (  496): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libOpenVG.so' not found
<rsalveti> E/linker  (  496): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found
<rsalveti> E/linker  (  496): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROCL.so' not found
<asac`> bfiller: can you parse whats going on?
<rsalveti> that's not included by default
<asac`> ok i move to friends-app-autopilot
<asac`> and see
<asac`> bfiller: here the compressed instructions to repro:
<asac`>  1. install fresh image from today and get network going
<asac`>  2. phablet-network-setup -i
<asac`>  3. phablet-test-run -i -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app (use the right stuff here)
<asac`> veebers: anything flawed with that approach above? (it definitly installs autopilot ppa etc.)
<asac`> veebers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859782/ thats the output i see
<veebers> asac`: just in a meeting, will be about 10min
<asac`> veebers: friends-app also fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859810/
<asac`> bfiller: ^^
<asac`> oh
<asac`> X11: ImportError('No module named Xlib',)
<asac`> wtf
<asac`> doanac: anything flawed doing this:
<asac`> 23:47 < asac`>  1. install fresh image from today and get network going
<asac`> 23:47 < asac`>  2. phablet-network-setup -i
<asac`> 23:47 < asac`>  3. phablet-test-run -i -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app (use the right stuff here)
<popey> step 2 does "and get network going" for you
<popey> being picky
<asac`> popey: yeah maybe... i have some kind of settings still on device
<asac`> how can i tell phablet-flash to just wipe everything cleanly?
<popey> not sure you can
<popey> maybe ogra_ knows
<doanac> asac`: seems sane
<asac`> couldnt phablet-network-setup also get network going? like run nmcli nm up uuid <therightone>
<popey> the smarts which make it backup/restore your network config and home are inside the install zip
<asac`> popey: do you know about any autopilot test that should run?
<popey> phablet-network-setup _does_ get network going
<asac`> :)O
<popey> thats what it's for
<doanac> asac`: that error looks like its something specific to the test you ran
<popey> i haven't tried running autopilot on device recently
<asac`> popey: ah ... so the instructions are perfect
<asac`> oh sorry
<asac`> yeah see what you mean :)
<asac`> so i have this list:
<asac`>  * camera-app-autopilot - Test package for the camera app
<asac`>  * friends-app-autopilot - Aggregator for all your social network accounts
<asac`>  * gallery-app-autopilot - Autopilot tests for the photo gallery for Ubuntu
<popey> i suspect you're missing autopilot package from the ppa
<asac`>  * mediaplayer-app-autopilot - Test package for mediaplayer-app
<asac`>  * notes-app-autopilot - Test package for the notes app
<asac`>  * share-app-autopilot - Test package for the share app
<asac`>  * webbrowser-app-autopilot - Ubuntu web browser autopilot tests
<asac`>  * phone-app-autopilot - autopilot tests for phone-app
<asac`>  * phone-app-connected-autopilot - connected autopilot tests for phone-app
<asac`>  * calendar-app-autopilot - Autopilot tests for Ubuntu Calendar Application
<asac`>  * music-app-autopilot - Autopilot tests for Music App
<asac`> i will just run every app
<asac`> tests
<asac`> and see
<ogra_> asac`, format /data before flashing to get it really clean
<asac`> popey: that could be ... but phablet-test-run did that
<asac`> it enabled at least the ppa
<ogra_> (from recovery)
<popey> i dont see that in your pastebin
<asac`> yeah
<popey> ah, yes already newest version
<asac`> damn :) ... terminal buffer not long enough (guess too long since i did something serious)
<asac`> right
<asac`> i somehow get the feeling only the community apps will work :)
<asac`> lol
<asac`> ok gallery app now :)
<popey> i went through and made some instructions for running ap tests..
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot
<popey> you may have seen these
<asac`> veebers: if you get off ... can you tell me one autopilot package that you know works from start to end and wont fail? i want to check my instructions
<asac`> popey: yeah... veebers told me its now nicely "wrapped"
<asac`> in phablet-test-run
<popey> coolio
<popey> not tried that
<asac`> and i tried the same on the device with autopilot run
<asac`> i can double check the packages
<asac`> but let me wait for veebers who has real know how on this :)
<asac`> so yeah ... gallery also failed using those instructions
<asac`> guess there is something fishy
<ogra_> what image is that ?
<asac`> today
<ogra_> heh
<asac`> just a few minutes ago
<thomi> asac`: got a second?
<asac`> thomi: i am here, yes :)
<thomi> asac`: care to join veebers and myuself for a quick G+ hangout?
<ogra_> asac`, then autopilot behaves just right
<asac`> sure
<thomi> asac`: to talk about autopilot test runs on the device: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b42b1c5d1c7383252d57a7596a404f0000dfcdc1
<ogra_> todays image is completely borked
<asac`> ogra_: i need to validate the instructions
<asac`> because i will send a mail
<asac`> telling folks to test their autopilot packages
<ogra_> well, then you should do that with a working image
<popey> you need to validate the instructions on an image which is at least barely function though
<asac`> before they become dead critical later this week
<popey> to be fair
<asac`> right
<asac`> ogra_: give me an image that i can use
<ogra_> 08
<ogra_> yesterdays
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130708/
<asac`> and tell me how to install it with phablet-flash while i am on the hangout
<popey> you know we have this documented?
<popey> there's this thing called the wiki, you may have seen it
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> see "manual install"
<ogra_> well, phablet-flash -r 20130708 might work too
<popey> ooh, that would be great
 * popey tries
<popey> nope
 * ogra_ isnt sure
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859859
<asac`> i am just a dumb bot
<popey> hah
<ogra_> my phablet-tools is a bit putdated, and --list-revisions seems to not actually pull what it should
<ogra_> so phablet-flash -r ubuntu-touch/20130708
<asac`> so just -r doesnt work as in popeys test
<ogra_> i would guess
<popey> 404
<popey> looks in the wrong place
<ogra_> bah
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859863
<popey> yeah, so manual it is
 * popey files bugs in phablet-tools
<ogra_> ++
<popey> bug 1198147
<ubot5> bug 1198147 in Phablet Tools "There should be an easy way to flash a non-latest image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198147
<popey> already done by Saviq
<popey> haha, and confirmed by me yesterday!
<popey> wow, I have a memory like a goldfish
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> the beer !
<ogra_> :)
<popey> i wish
<popey> the age ☻
<ogra_> lol, you tell *me* ?
<ogra_> the prob with phablet-flash is that it is like windows ...
<popey> trying to be clever?
<ogra_> it tries to be backwards compatible to day one
<Saviq> popey, ;)
<asac`> so what do i need to do?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<ogra_> hmm, that doesnt point to flipped yet
<popey> haha, we all fail
<popey> asac`: go and live in a cave, you're better off that way.
<popey> ogra_: any chance you can update those instructions?
<ogra_> fixed
<popey> yay
 * popey tests
<ogra_> the instructions are the same, just not the download link :)
<popey> not that I dont trust you
<ogra_> though current wont help indeed :)
<ogra_> in this pecific case
 * popey gets a previous image from his home mirror :D
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> asac`, so you want the zips from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130708/  with the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation ... note that the order of flashing is important with flipped
<popey> hmm, due to me using ethernet over power, it's actually _slower_ wgetting from my home server than from cdimage!
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> is that your hypotethical tinfoil hat against wlan rays ?
 * ogra_ has a few ethernet over power devices ...  on the shelf  in a box, i gave up on them
<popey> nah, just wifi is a pain on servers
<popey> and server is in the middle of the house, wifi at the edge, so signal not brilliant
<popey> I should set that up one day though, I guess I can just install nm on my server and copy my wifi config over like we do with the phone?
<ogra_> ah, well, i have one cable across all three floors, server is in the basement on one end
<popey> yeah, wish I had better networking. wifey doesn't like cables
<ogra_> well, its only one ... through a pipe
<ogra_> i have an AP on everry floor ... all other devices (except router and FW) are wlan
<popey> i might try and carefully route one behind plants and stuff
<popey> so the first line in the wiki says "Boot your device into recovery mode" but doesn't say use adb reboot recovery, any reason why not?
<ogra_> well,, i lie, my office is full of cables and HUBs with lots of blinking boards attached
<popey> given we explicitly give that instruction later?
<ogra_> well, when i wrote it i thought more about a shot down device
<ogra_> not sure why :)
<asac`> ogra_: so when is htere a good image?
<ogra_> and i didnt feel like writing each and every key combo for that step
<asac`> rick wants us to back stuff out
<popey> step 1: dig old crappy phone out of a drawer
<popey> 08 is a good image
<ogra_> asac`, i was waiting for the fix to land, should be there now
<rsalveti> waiting https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-scopes/+merge/173698
<ogra_> asac`, and now i didnt want to trigger the new build until you downloaded 08
<Saviq> FCUK
<rsalveti> again?
<ogra_> (which will be gone once the new one shows up)
<rsalveti> hm, failed hard now
<rsalveti> CMakeFiles/ListViewWithPageHeader-qml.dir/ListViewWithPageHeader-qml_automoc.cpp.o:(.debug_info+0xc67d): undefined reference to `.LASF1781'
<rsalveti> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<popey> would it be prudent at this point to wipe 09 after making sure 08 really is okay?
<ogra_> yeah already looking into it
<Saviq> rsalveti, nah ,we've just inherited a bug from the SDK this time...
<rsalveti> :-(
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, please kill it
<rsalveti> with fire
<popey> ogra_: the instructions for manual install are inaccurate.
<popey> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<popey> there is no such file saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip
<popey> there's boot, recovery, system and touch
 * asac` reads backglog
<ogra_> done
<asac`> ogra_: how long does the new build take?
<asac`> i could go to dinner
<asac`> and wait :)
<asac`> if i get genuine instructions working
<ogra_> current points to 08 now and 09 is gone
<asac`> nice
 * asac` runs phablet-flash again
<ogra_> asac`, about 1h
<asac`> yeah. happy to test again then too
<asac`> and phablet-flash -r will get fixed too... brave new world :-P
<ogra_> well, i'm not so sure the actual fix is already in, seeing Saviq and rsalveti above
<rsalveti> not yet
<asac`> yeah... as long as 08 is good and /current i am happy for a few more hours :)
<rsalveti> failing to be merged since 4-5 hours ago
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i thought
<rsalveti> due random issues
<asac`> i guess i dont want to know about those random issues :(
<ogra_> popey, oh, it is preinstalled-touch now
<popey> and touch-armhf
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ fixes
<popey> thanks ogra_ !
<ogra_> well, thanks for checking :)
<popey> \o/ teamwork
 * asac` for dinner
<popey> Editing the wiki.. the sad moment when your 2 factor auth code has 007 in it, makes you feel like a secret agent.
<Hashcode> ogra_ any reason why ubuntu/platformapi shouldn't be updated like libhybris during envsetup.sh?]
<ogra_> Hashcode, no reason i think
<popey> hmmm, phablet-network-setup fails on my desktop of course
<popey> (no wifi)
<ogra_> yeah
<Hashcode> I think from a typical porting stand point that might also be a "clunky" point
<Hashcode> Everything else pulls in from repo / envsetup.sh and updates
<Hashcode> Except platformapi
<ogra_> well, you need to update the bzr branches manually
<ogra_> isnt hybris bzr too ?
<Hashcode> I think that gets pulled now during envsetup
<Hashcode> libhybris anyway
<Hashcode> I get a bzr error when doing bzr pull on it
<ogra_> Hashcode, in ubuntu/hybris ?
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode> let me try again
<ogra_> works fine here
<Hashcode> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/hashcode/android/ubuntu/ubuntu/hybris/".
<Hashcode> lemme re-run phablet-dev-bootstrap
<ogra_> yeah, looks weird
<rsalveti> ogra_: hybris is a package now
<rsalveti> clean, no bzr
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> so it grabs it from envsetup
 * ogra_ didnt have to build for a while 
<ogra_> anyway ... need to go afk ..
<popey> ttfn
<popey> asac`: Good news, flashed 20130708 using manual instructions, followed your 3 steps as you laid out, and ran webbrowser ap tests. works ok -
<Hashcode> rsalveti: thanks :)
<popey> asac`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859982
 * Saviq wants to cry
<Saviq> can we freakin' merge this please?
<popey> ☻
<Saviq> popey, the branch was first approved 15:41 UTC... still not landed
<Saviq> been rejected 6 times now due to different jenkins / no jenkins failures
<rsalveti> horrible
<Saviq> this is like the FAILEST DAY EVER
<popey> yeah, saw the merge. crappy
<popey> meh, it's not released yet
<popey> be thankful it's not broken in 20 million handsets ☻
<rsalveti> popey: easy one, mind you? https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-tools/new_release/+merge/173841
<Saviq> popey, lol
<rsalveti> lol
 * popey looks
<popey> done
<rsalveti> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> i like easy
<asac`> popey: awesome, but the paste failed, no?
<popey> asac`: well, some tests failed,
<Saviq> we have touch down!
<asac`> Saviq: whats that?
<popey> some of the errors look very odd
<Saviq> asac`, the freakin' fix for the broken shell landed
<Saviq> asac`, after some 8 hours of fighting with jenkins
<popey> so for example it was trying to test the browser opening a local file using file:///tmp/fileblah... but when I looked at the browser it had file///tmp/fileblah..
<asac`> Saviq: guess not bug that made everything scroll away :)? ... oh ic :-P
<asac`> don't get me started on jenkins... cough
<Saviq> asac`, that's fixed, too, I think
<Saviq> asac`, if you mean that the header went down and everything else went up (in the shell, I mean)
<asac`> ack
<asac`> well... i could only scroll up basically
<asac`> until everything was gone :)
<Saviq> asac`, in the dash?
<popey> nice one Saviq
<popey> look forward to testing a working image in the morning ☻
<Saviq> asac`, that's most probably http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/92
<asac`> Saviq: well... it was on the app home screen for instance ... everything was gone... pure purple
<asac`> but from whatyou say above, that probably is what you describe
<Saviq> asac`, yeah, that should be it
<asac`> nice one :)
<Saviq> asac`, steps to reproduce: scroll up to make the "thick separator" half on-screen
<Saviq> asac`, swipe to the sides
<Saviq> asac`, start scrolling around
<Saviq> asac`, you got The Incredible Machine
<asac`> lol
<asac`> i never was able to get such good instructions
<asac`> let me try with my 08 image here :)
 * popey runs off to bed while you do that
<popey> nn
<Saviq> asac`, easiest to repro on Music and Videos, being the far-left / far-right scopes
<asac`> i dont know what swipt to sides mean ... butr i remember me usually pulling the thick separator down all the time because i need my fingers to fiddly
<asac`> so i am sure i ended up in that :)
<Saviq> asac`, k, will be fixed in tomorrow's daily
<asac`> now i want to reproduce
<asac`> you say i go to videos
<asac`> pull stuff down as far as i can (half screen thick separator)
<Saviq> asac`, no no
<asac`> and then i swipe without releasing to left?
<Saviq> asac`, pull it up
<Saviq> asac`, so the separator is cut in half
<Saviq> asac`, at the top
<Saviq> asac`, then try to swipe away from Home (left?)
<Saviq> asac`, the header should come in, but overlapping the content
<Saviq> doesn't always happen, though
<asac`> yeah nice... now at least the HOME is floating mid screen already
<asac`> i think thatsw what happened first
<asac`> then at some point everything was going up and all was purple :)
<asac`> yay
<asac`> clean screen
<asac`> nice
<asac`> Saviq: thx...thats the bug i was talking about yesterday
<asac`> :)
<asac`> guess should reboot now before staring continuing my test experiments
<Saviq> asac`, good, fixed!
<asac`> or... how can i restart shell through adb?
<Saviq> asac`, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/CODING
<asac`> killall unity8 restarted stuff
<Saviq> asac`, yeah, if you wanted just that
<Saviq> asac`, then "restart ubuntu-touch-session" works, too
<asac`> ok its very easy to reproduce now for me... so surely can confirm once its landed
<Saviq> asac`, killing the shell does the same, really
 * Saviq just noticed I *just* made the daily release curfew
<asac`> curfew? whats that?
<Saviq> asac`, everything for daily release should be in trunk by 0000UTC
<Saviq> asac`, otherwise it might only get picked up the next day
<asac`> ic
<asac`> for a moment i thought you we didnt allow uploads for certain timzones :)
<asac`> so guess that means that 10 will be our best image since container flip :)
<asac`> Saviq: i guess you were not able to add a regression test for this phenomenon?
<Saviq> asac`, we did
<asac`> nice
<asac`> is that in autopilot unity8?
<Saviq> asac`, although disabled for now as it's mightily unstable (the test) with Qt 5.0
<asac`> or a build time test?
<Saviq> asac`, that particular thing is a build-time test
<asac`> kk
<Saviq> asac`, or it might be qmluitest (a kind of autopilot, but internal to QML)
<Saviq> asac`, we're testing bits of UI in isolation with that
<asac`> but also build time?
<Saviq> asac`, in CI
<asac`> or can we also include that in our daily image tests?
<asac`> hmm. how do i run those?
<Saviq> asac`, make qmluitests in unity8 trunk
<Saviq> asac`, mind you it requires OpenGL
<asac`> so its build time... not something we can run against done images easily
<asac`> and its desktop not phone
<asac`> (opengl)
<Saviq> asac`, /es
<asac`> kk
<Saviq> asac`, would work on phone just fine
<Saviq> asac`, just we're not packaging them (we're thinking of doing that, though)
<asac`> the bad about build time tests is really that we really would prefer to do cross building before the end of the decade :)
<asac`> ah... yueah once packaged that works again
<Saviq> asac`, yup
<asac`> we should package all and run all out of builders
<asac`> :)
<asac`> death-of-the-make-check-syndrom :)...
<Saviq> asac`, otoh some of them require a bigger screen
<Saviq> asac`, and autopilot tests will really test most of the same
<asac`> ok. guess we should look at that after all the autopilot stuff is done
<Saviq> asac`, only out of isolation
<Saviq> asac`, so yeah, let's revisit when we decide we don't have enough testing ;d
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-10
<asac`> ok ... i am running now camera autopilot on 08 image
<asac`>  \o/
<asac`> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5860109/
<asac`> OK!!!!
<asac`> camera autopilot works on 08
<asac`> no error
<rsalveti> Saviq: do you need someone to trigger the build job for unity8? or should we wait tomorrow's build?
<rsalveti> asac`: nice
<Saviq> rsalveti, it should be daily releasing now
<Saviq> rsalveti, so nothing we can speed up, really
<Saviq> rsalveti, should be in tomorrow's image IIUC
<rsalveti> Saviq: cool, that's fine
<CrusaderAD> Hello everyone! Is Ubuntu Touch in a more usable state now? Has it evolved a bit since the initial release of the preview?
<Oranger> CrusaderAD: Ubuntu touch is more usable than tomorrow and yesterday it will be more usable than today :)
<pmcgowan> Oranger, you are a true poet
<dejello> *blink*
<Oranger> Ahah ^^ pmcgowan : I feel something like irony in your words ;)
<asac`> veebers: thomi: who of you had a device?
<thomi> asac`: currently veebers has both devices
<pmcgowan> not at all
<thomi> asac`: but I can get one back as soon as he un-bricks it :)
<CrusaderAD> It says in the wiki that nexus 7 is broken, is that still the case?
<asac`> thomi: veebers: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdDhEUy1nM1Jab3N4VGNQS0dQR19lTFE
<asac`> started testing the first tab
<asac`> (canonical apps_
<pmcgowan> CrusaderAD, nexus 7 is working with some issues related to camera and video afaik
<asac`> thomi: i just run through the list from the pad
<asac`> veebers: ^^
<Oranger> Ok, it's 3 am here... Good night everyone !
<thomi> asac`: awesome. I think veebers may be at lunch at the moment
<CrusaderAD> ok thanks!
<asac`> kk
<thomi> asac`: but I'll talk to him when he gets back
<thomi> or, I guess he'll read this
<asac`> thomi: whats his full name? :)
<asac`> (so i can shared)
<thomi> Chris Lee
<True_unReal> hello?
<crusaderad> hi
<True_unReal> can you helpme out?
<crusaderad> what's wrong?
<True_unReal> i did a build for ubuntu touch but in the out directory i get a cm10.1 zip that says unofficial and some .img files
<True_unReal> and im not sure what to do with them
<crusaderad> which device?
<asac`> mhall119: awake?
<True_unReal> the device is a p769 its another variant of the p760
<True_unReal> Optimus L9\
<True_unReal> so no one can help me?
<asac`> veebers: thomi: gallery-app autopilot is odd ... undeterministic. fails sometimes 23/23
<asac`> sometimes 5/6
<asac`> etc.
<asac`> seems not all tests are run
<asac`> is that a known prob?
<thomi> asac`: not that I know of - maybe pastebin the output?
<asac`> (e.g. that sometimes not all apps are run
<asac`> )
<thomi> asac`: it should certainly run all the tests every run
<asac`> wait
<thomi> yeah that seems very broken :)
<asac`> that was me being screwed :)
<thomi> :)
<asac`> did run a different test by hitting arrow key too many times
<thomi> ahhh
<True_unReal> dam
<thomi> I do that all the time
<pmcgowan> True_unReal, are you following the porting guide?
<True_unReal> yea i did but its not very helpful on what to do with the files after you build
<True_unReal> them
<pmcgowan> True_unReal, the latest images are also not compatible with the guide and we are updating that
<True_unReal> what do you mean?
<pmcgowan> not sure I can help you, most of the devs are offline
<pmcgowan> True_unReal, we made a big change to the container model
<pmcgowan> so now we boot to ubuntu and contain android rather than vice versa
<True_unReal> ok so the build i made was useless then?
<pmcgowan> perhaps not but I am not sure, for sure the instructions will change
<pmcgowan> will be revised the next couple of days
<veebers> Hi asac`, thomi: I got the phone 'unbricked'
<asac`> nice :)
<rsalveti> True_unReal: not useless, can still work with our tagged images
<asac`> veebers: can you make one device remotely accessible to thomi? so we can split the load of filing the spreadsheet?
<thomi> veebers: or, would you like to work around here this afternoon?
<rsalveti> and with our current unflipped ones, will just not work yet with the flipped images (ubuntu booting first)
<asac`> (just an idea)
<rsalveti> but the porting is still useful
<veebers> asac`: I can do one better and hand it off in person :-)
<rsalveti> True_unReal: so if you build them, you just need to flash it :-)
<thomi> asac`: veebers and I live about 5 minutes away from each other
<asac`> veebers: oh NZ is so small :) ... or are you living the "geek district"? :)
<asac`> lol
<rsalveti> use the cm10...zip file first (via recovery)
<asac`> cool
<thomi> hah. I wish we had a geek district
<rsalveti> and then the ubuntu.zip
<True_unReal> mmm ok but can you answer me this question i flashed the cm10.1 zip file it build with some vsauce arm file zip and it boots but the screen is just black?
<veebers> thomi: sure, let me finish this coffee and I'll pop around
<thomi> veebers: by the time you get here I should have closed this bug I'm working on
<asac`> ok ... i will continue testing... note that i didnt include the logs, nor filed bugs
<True_unReal> but what ubuntu.zip?
<asac`> want that owners really get used to do that on their own
<rsalveti> True_unReal: the screen is just black because you're probably missing the ubuntu zip file now (the ubuntu image)
<rsalveti> let me find you the link
<True_unReal> alright
<rsalveti> True_unReal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/raring/monthly-06/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<True_unReal> ok thank you
<rsalveti> this is a tagged build, so should be stable
<rsalveti> once you get that running you can try the saucy based image
<mhall119> asac`: for now
<asac`> yay ... second app that has zero test failures is "share-app" :)
<asac`> mhall119: how long?
<mhall119> a while still, probably
<asac`> wanna help running through a few autopilot tests to seed info
<True_unReal> alright
<mhall119> it's only 9:30pm
<True_unReal> 6:25
<True_unReal> pm
<True_unReal>  <rsalveti>  is there a major difference between saucy and raring
<rsalveti> True_unReal: a few things, but it's better to start with the raring based one
<rsalveti> as it's known to be more stable
<True_unReal> alright
<True_unReal> is there anything else i need to flash after that?
<rsalveti> nops
 * rsalveti takes a break 
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, thanks
<thomi> asac`: colourful :)
<asac`> scary :)
<asac`> i will change the numbers to reflect success/total
<asac`> currently its fail/total
<asac`> but i think folks believe the high numbers are good
<asac`> thomi: veebers: mhall119: i leave the "core apps tab" alone
<asac`> continue on SDK ... feel free to split filling that out
<asac`> i probably will drop to bed before getting to unity
<asac`> err shell
<thomi> asac`: ok, just getting set up
<asac`> nice
<asac`> i started to fill some of the application names and components in the "core apps" tab
<asac`> but... there are more in the list in the pad ... so dont forget :)
<asac`> also note that sometimes the component name doesnt follow the same naming scheme as all the others
<asac`> e.g. phone-app-connected-autopilot turned out to be connected_tests rather than phone_app_connected
<asac`> mhall119: thomi: veebers: ^^
<Noskcaj> I'm running xubuntu saucy and whenever i open the clock app it says that the alarm part has not been made yet. is this meant to happen?
<thomi> asac`: what build are you running?
<thomi> asac`: This device seems to be running saucy-34
<asac`> thomi: 08
<asac`> that should still be /current
<asac`> so just phablet-flash might do the right thing (TM)
<thomi> hmmm... how come I have 34?
<asac`> i refer to a date
<asac`> 20130708 == 08 for me
<asac`> i dont know about other image version scheme :)
<thomi> asac`: ahh
<asac`> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<asac`> maybe you are still on ubuntu-touch-preview?
<asac`> not sure what saucy-34 means :)
<thomi> asac`: what happens when you run: cat /system/ubuntu_stamp | grep JENKINS_BUILD
<thomi> on the device?
<asac`> but if you know what i means i am happy :)
<asac`> yeah... that i dont know :)
<asac`> oh wait
<asac`> -37
<asac`> but i think we dont use jenkins anyway
<asac`> so not sure if that number is meaningful still...
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> ok
<asac`> i think jenkins is only used for part of the image right now
<asac`> (android parts)
<asac`> thomi: veebers: mhall119: oki ... crashing for today... core apps and shell/unity tab would be nice to get more stuff in...
<asac`> ignore indicators/mir tab for now i guess
<asac`> they dont have matches in the pad
<True_unReal> hey guys so you have to download the ubuntu images?
<asac`> will check in 15 minutes before completely dropping
<asac`> True_unReal: i just run phablet-flash ... that does the right thing with my device to upgrade to latest daily image
<thomi> asac`: will try, but having some device issues still
<asac`> n7 or n4?
<True_unReal> mmm ok thanks
<asac`> fwiw, i run that on my laptop with phone connected to it
<thomi> both :-/
<asac`> thomi: hmm. ok... not working after phablet-flash?
<thomi> can't get the n7 to boot at all, suspect a battery issue, n4 needs flashing, but I'm having Internet issues with the flash process
<thomi> asac`: I'll struggle on, and we can touch base tomorrow perhaps
<True_unReal> hey guys any idea how to fix  bootloop
<asac`> thomi: yeah. try n4 ... if that also fails do something else and rather check with team her etomorrow what to do
<asac`> mhall119 might do a few of the core apps
<asac`> and with that we already have good data for this night effort :
<asac`> )
<asac`> bye
<True_unReal> got it to boot hoorah!!
<thomi> where do I file bugs against friends-app? it doesn't have a bugtracker configured in launchpad
<thomi> do i file against manhattan, or....?
<thomi> mhall119: if you're still around, I guess you'd know?
<True_unReal> hello?
<True_unReal> hello?
<bef0rd> hi
<True_unReal> hello?
<True_unReal> any one here?
<janimo> ogra_, hi, I just phablet-flashed the latest image on the N$ and there's no display. Is this the current status with no Mir landed yet or did I do something wrong?
<janimo> I mean N4
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> so, bug list for dog-food busting bugs?
<rickspencer3> seems like we need to be able to identify the bugs, and have a certain person decide if they are breaking dog-fooding
<didrocks> sounds like the most effective and immediatly actionnable plan to me (doesn't prevent adding more tests, but it's more a long term thing and take time to grow the list)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, indeed, having more tests is not useful if we aren't fixing the bugs we are finding already ;)
<didrocks> exactly :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so agreed, then, we switch the image if we are happy with current image state
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I thought that was the plan all along
<rickspencer3> like the image would be pending or something
<rickspencer3> and then when it proved itself, it would be pushed out
<didrocks> I don't know who/how the image switch is done
<didrocks> the most difficult part I guess is to have that list public and readable
<didrocks> hence the small tool proposal I have done in the past (but it's not the only solution, maybe others would have better ones)
<dholbach> good morning
<rickspencer3> didrocks, what does the tool do, exactly?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: producing the web pages I posted on the last email, like http://people.canonical.com/~platform/olddesign/upstream.html
<didrocks> then, upstream can see, on their components, which bugs needs to be addressed design-wise and release-wise
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so how do we identify "stop the line" bugs on that list?
<didrocks> and design/release can "ack" when they confirm that the fix is working (and it cleans + archive)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think a lot of these bugs are not related to design at all
<rickspencer3> like the battery eating bug
<didrocks> rickspencer3: see "distro priorities"
<didrocks> (second part)
<didrocks> so basically, we have 2 master project
<didrocks> "design priorities"
<didrocks> and "distro priorities"
<didrocks> we attach that to a bug which seems important
<didrocks> then, some people can switch to a particular status to "ack, this is something important that needs to be addressed"
<didrocks> set a priority
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok, so the tooling seems good
<rickspencer3> but who are the "people" that do the attaching
<didrocks> once the bugs is fixed for upstream and in distro
<rickspencer3> and how do they find out which bugs are blocking dog fooding?
<rickspencer3> (for the Ubuntu Touch case)
<didrocks> the "people" will ack it's fixed and switch to fix released, the bugs will be archive :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it was John for design and me for Unity until now
<didrocks> I'm happy to help, I think the foundation team should give a hand as well
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think it's too much to ask you to do all of Desktop and Touch
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, days are quite long already TBH, so yeah, can't just rely on me for sure :-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, basically, you guys dredge through bug reports on lp each day and find bugs that you think need to be addressed?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, I have good filters in my inbox to quickly look over bugs
<rickspencer3> so, it sounds like we a need a person or people to do the same thing for Ubuntu Touch
<didrocks> right
<rickspencer3> do you think anyone considers themselves to be that person already?
<popey> didrocks: rickspencer3 the image switch is planned to happen once ogra_ and I have flashed multiple devices and done a shakedown test
 * popey is catching up
<rickspencer3> popey, sorry, what "image switch" are you referring to?
<popey> pointing /current at the image du jour
<didrocks> rickspencer3: speaking of the devil, maybe popey? he knows how to find bugs and as he's talking to the community a lot, he can see which bugs are more a priority
<didrocks> rickspencer3: TBH, the French forum helps me a lot to see what bugs needs to be addressed
<rickspencer3> popey, so you are saying you will look at test results, confirm that the image has been manually validated, and then throw the switch? every day?
<popey> that was the decision we came up with yesterday after the awful image
<rickspencer3> popey, ok good
<popey> i think rsalveti mentioned this in the email thread
<didrocks> (just looking at the messages and seeing the number of complains on something is a good stats to see if something went bad :p)
<popey> as the image gets finished soon after ogra_ and I start our day
<popey> i look at all the new bugs each morning as part of my daily routine also
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so it sounds like popey and ogra_ are the "people" who identify the bugs
<popey> but I don't necessarily (currently) assign priority to them, but do an initial triage/confirm
<didrocks> yep, sounds logical to me :)
<rickspencer3> popey, so how do we make sure that people who "broke the image" fix the issues asap?
<popey> well initially we need some smarts to figure out what broke
<rickspencer3> in other words, if you "made the image awful"  it needs to be your #1 priority to unaweful it
<popey> I agree.
<didrocks> "unaweful" -> /me marks on his dictionary :)
<rickspencer3> popey, traditionally on the desktop that happened by going to the logical maintainer for the area that seems busted
<rickspencer3> and then that person investigates
<popey> I agree with the thread where it's noted we have a wide spread of people across a number of components. Pat/Olli & Bill oversee AIUI
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra_, didrocks so how do we make unawfuling the #1 priority?
<popey> But we're likely to find these issues 4-5 hours before any of them start
<popey> so need to be able to reprioritse engineers when we get an awful build
<rickspencer3> popey, first of all, I just saw via tab completion that someone has the irc nick "poutine", which is the most awesome nick ever
<popey> Without individual engineers having numerous managers pulling in various directions
<popey> I keep seeing pictures of poutine online, never tried it, looks delicious
<didrocks> rickspencer3: harassing people was the only way until now, polling doesn't work… but I think the engineering manager should be the point of contact
<didrocks> which is an issue for timely fixes
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, for the next 2 weeks, I am in Berlin
<rickspencer3> so I can harass people the moment they awake ;)
<rickspencer3> then I will trade places with asac
<didrocks> rickspencer3: engineering manager -> I meant, direct manager :-)
<didrocks> like x broke y, x's managers is responsible to get it fixed timely :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, popey experience with 12.04 suggests that having someone beating the daily quality drum early in "the day" is helpful
<popey> +1
<didrocks> well, that's what I did… but warning, it creates tensions :)
<rickspencer3> I was based in France for a lot of 12.04, so I could spend my mornings doing that
<didrocks> (especially when you enforcing tests for everything and having aggressive revert usage)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, maybe someone like asac would be better for that?
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> I'll be based on the East Coast starting in August, so my schedule won't be terrible for it, like when I was West Coast
<popey> i would like a bot in here which announces when the build is done
<popey> we used to have that in an internal channel
<sil2100> oSoMoN: morning!
<didrocks> popey: btw, I think we want to discuss image build time
<popey> duration or start/end time?
<didrocks> popey: it should be just after we've dealt with daily releases, instead of the day after
<didrocks> start time*
<popey> what, so late in the eu evening?
<didrocks> popey: I've no idea when you build the image TBH :)
<popey> ogra_ sent a mail to the list, it happens ~9 am now
<seb128> didrocks, "due to popular demand the daily image builds (flipped image) now run 5h
<seb128> earlier (starting at 8:32 UTC)"
<seb128> didrocks, ogra sent that yesterday
<popey> I'd rather it was at least ~2 hours earlier so my first activity of the day would be flashing
<rickspencer3> I think we should discuss that time
<didrocks> seb128: popey: ok, I think we didn't manually publish what we can publish at that time, knowing that sil2100 is starting his day now
<rickspencer3> I think 8:31 would be better
<rickspencer3> </troll>
<didrocks> so if there are packaging changes, we won't get latest
<seb128> right, that's good for things that autoland
<seb128> it's too early to get things that europeans need to land
<seb128> I don't know how long an image build takes
<seb128> the issue by pushing it later is that we don't have the images early in the day
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but I think things that don't daily release (please stop use the term autolanding, everyone is confused by it :p) are less impacting/have big changes
<seb128> like popey says, it's already late for him
<didrocks> popey: yeah, but you need latest content and if we are in manual publishing mode…
<seb128> didrocks, we should maybe start thinking about bi-daily release?
<didrocks> you will get an extra day of daily
<seb128> one in the u.s end of day
<seb128> and one in the european morning?
<seb128> so u.s end of day ones would have most of the day changes and be on the image
<didrocks> seb128: that doesn't change for manual publishing if nobody is here to manual publishing changes
<seb128> well, the u.s guys would be
<didrocks> they aren't right now, so first, ensuring they can
<didrocks> and bi-daily release means that upstream has less time to land conflicting changes
<didrocks> (see my email about backward compatibility)
<didrocks> telling "everything should land in a coherent piece for 00 UTC" is already hard to get respected
<didrocks> so twice a day, not sure how it will plan
<didrocks> but in any case, it's not a power issues, daily release can still bi-daily, it's more a process/ensuring that everyone's on board issue
<didrocks> s/still/be/
<popey> surely if it's building at ~5am for a 7am UTC test start nobody is up at 5am (sorry Aus/NZ) doing anything just prior to that are they?
<popey> or are we waiting on stuff building from 10pm utc the day before?
<didrocks> popey: the issue is not building, it's when they are packaging changes or a stack failed
<didrocks> the deal with daily release and other distro maintainers is to block publication if we have packaging changes
<popey> right, but nobody would look at that till you guys wake anyway
<didrocks> and someone with upload rights review the packaging diff
<didrocks> and "ack" by publishing it to distro
<didrocks> popey: exactly, and that's the issue
<didrocks> or a stack failing: for instance, the apps stack isn't published right now because we are getting 28 autopilot tests failing
<didrocks> (I guess that's why sil2100 is pinging oSoMoN ;))
<popey> ☻
<sil2100> Yes ;) Seems like some change in the UI toolkit I guess
<sil2100> Since there's an invalid assert going on with transperancy now
<didrocks> we really need the sdk to run apps AP tests
<ogra_> morning  ...
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch на TurboPad 720 | http://askubuntu.com/q/318404
<popey> Good morning ogra_
<didrocks> hey ogra_!
<ogra_> rickspencer3, "unawfulling" would work if *any* tests would happen :)
<ogra_> theoretically freshly built images are supposed to come out at cdimage.u.c/$product/$type/pending .... where some automated tool is supposed to pick them up, run tests and if these are successful /pending should be moved to /current
<ogra_> it is kind of a coincidence that we had a broken shell at the same time i moved the images earlier .... but it showed flaws in the process
<ogra_> so until the QA side actually happens popey and i will do manual smoketests (does it boot to shell, are all things i should see on the screen, can i start an app) .... with the hope that this automated testing starts to happen soon
<ogra_> i wouldnt mind to have bi-dailies (or even one every two hours or so) *if* the automation is in place and *if* we can get a dedicated livefs builder
<ogra_> at the point where we drop apt (soon), fixes will not get in through package updates anymore but your fix will have to do a whole turnaround through the whole process of landing in an image, that means fixes will take significantly longer to reach the user, doing more image builds definitely helps here
<didrocks> ogra_: the issues are that there isn't this backward compatibility/don't break ABI/API culture, so we need to be really careful in the way we builds and lands things
<didrocks> ogra_: which is what dailies are doing, ensuring we don't start building if everything that it build-deps on didn't finish to build
<ogra_> popey, i'd liked it 2h earlier too, but there are other builds running at that time, and we would just end up sitting in a queue
<didrocks> and not landing automatically if anything more on the "front" of the queue didn't land
<didrocks> (so every 2 hours is not feasable with those constraints)
<ogra_> didrocks, it is feasible if the CI jobs run in such a manner too
<didrocks> ogra_: CI doesn't pick latest of other changes and that won't fly with "we need to land those breaking changes together"
<ogra_> i would even go further and say trigger an image build every time an upload lands that closes a bug with critical status on LP
<oSoMoN> sil2100: hey, sorry I was out for an errand, what’s up?
<ogra_> didrocks, hold them back until they are unbroken then
<ogra_> can CI run in a constant loop and if all tests pass release ?
<ogra_> *do a release
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't think it can do that, and CI doesn't build with ppas, distro builders, only daily releases does it
<didrocks> ogra_: but yeah, I would be happy if we have that, but it means that upstream needs to stop breaking API and not being backward compatible
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! hm, I already poked the UI toolkit guys and it seems to be a problem in the toolkit
<didrocks> which isn't the target AFAIK for now at least
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since we're getting a lot of touch failures on apps stack
<ogra_> so with the no-packages model that means that i might have to wait two days for a fix  ?
<ogra_> even a critical one ...
<sil2100> oSoMoN: a lot in webbrowser - but it's due to a rounding error in the UI toolkit, so I guess we need the guys to fix that...
<oSoMoN> sil2100: can you point me to those failures, so I can have a look, just for my info?
<didrocks> ogra_: that's orthogonal with package/no-package, isn't it?
<ogra_> no
<sil2100> oSoMoN: righto
<ogra_> once the android packages are in the archive (this month) you would be able to just dist-upgrade immediately once the fix lands
<sil2100> oSoMoN: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/395/testReport/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Suggestions.opacity failed: 1 != dbus.Double(0.9999999999641627, variant_level=1)
<sil2100> Is the issue everywhere
<didrocks> ogra_: but the android packages are not daily releasing, so not linked to the current discussion?
<ogra_> with the no package model it will take the CI time and then i still have to wait for a new image build
<ogra_> it adds up
<ogra_> the android packages will be re-build per change
<didrocks> ogra_: defines CI, a lot of people means daily release or upstream merger or "autolanding"
<True_unReal> hey guys can i ask a question?
<oSoMoN> sil2100: huh, that’s weird indeed, is it confirmed that it’s an issue in the toolkit?
<ogra_> if either something in the android git or in platform-api/hybris happens they will be rebuilt
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so it seems! Michał just now put up a bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199662 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New easing causes animations not to reach their target values" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since there have been some modifications made yesterday
<didrocks> but you agree that for that, we need to have all components not breaking API or ABI and having some kind of backward compatibility, right?
<oSoMoN> ok
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i refer to "run once a day to build PPA packages that i dump in the archive once i know the deps and tests pass"
<True_unReal> guys how do you fix a bug?
<ogra_> didrocks, imho the "once a day" needs to be switched to "at every change (or at a bunch of these)" somehow
<didrocks> 10:26:09     didrocks | but you agree that for that, we need to have all components not breaking API or ABI and having some kind
<didrocks>                       | of backward compatibility, right?
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<sil2100> True_unReal: depends on what bug you have in mind, usually you find the problem causing the bug in the code and fix it there
<True_unReal> wifi and network radio
<ogra_> and i would love to have the image builds triggered automatically each time some package (or a certain amount of them) from the manifest has been changed
<ogra_> that way we could get the sortest turnaround time for getting fixes out to the user
<didrocks> ogra_: can you answer my question? As I told, we all agree on this. However, seeing how this is handled, it's not pratical or doable now as long as this requirement isn't met
<ogra_> *shortest
<ogra_> didrocks, what does the tournaround time have to do with backwards compatibility ?
 * ogra_ doesnt understand the connection here .... thats a code thing 
<didrocks> ogra_: because as people are breaking ABI and not ensuring backward compatibility
<didrocks> they do a change in x
<didrocks> y and z needs to be changed for working with new x
<didrocks> and new x breaks y and z
<ogra_> if packages build, the deps arent broken and they pass their testsuite, they are fine
<didrocks> yeah, and then, how to deal with that situation? ^ if you don't have a "per stack validation" you are not able to handle that case ^
<ogra_> so the API/ABI check must be part of the testsuite
<didrocks> because you need the 3 of them
<didrocks> ogra_: it's not that it's broken by accident, it's because they don't want to keep it stable
<ogra_> right, so hold the set back until all three are uploaded
<didrocks> when I'm arguing about it I see buzzword as "agile" :p
<didrocks> ogra_: so you need to have a notion of sets
<didrocks> (which are the stacks)
<ogra_> well, what we are currently doing is snailing, not agile :P
<didrocks> at least, we ensure we are not breaking where we have tests :)
<ogra_> didrocks, right, i see that we need the tests, i just debate that we should run these tests only once a day
<didrocks> and being able to handle the "I don't care about previous versions"
<ogra_> they should run constantly all the time
<ogra_> and if the whole set passes, realease
<didrocks> ogra_: I agree with that, I'm just debating about "we can land whenever we want"
<ogra_> i never said that :)
<didrocks> that's not true, you can't just think in term of isolated components
<didrocks> we needs to have sets landing together
<ogra_> i just want to get away from the scheduled bits throughout the whole process
<ogra_> each step should be conditionally driven by the tests
<ogra_> and if it succeeds immediately start over the testing
<didrocks> we are pragmatically quite away from that :)
<ogra_> until it passes again and releases etc etc
<didrocks> we can dicuss starting the tests as soon as possible, but first, we need them to be reliable and in good number enough
<ogra_> well, this is definitely stuff we need to have in place once we have an actual userbase
<ogra_> i.e. imho that should be ready by 14.04
<didrocks> ogra_: for that, we need upstream to have better practice in term of retrocompatibility and be able to organize the sets
<didrocks> this idea of "stacks" is just because:
<didrocks> - we don't have good tests granularity
<didrocks> like we have no idea which tests only impacts indicator-x
<ogra_> i dont say we have to do it now, but having a plan and possibly even have some bits moved to such a model by 13.10 would really be needed
<didrocks> (integration tests I mean)
<didrocks> - there is no culture of not breaking things and keep the old things working
<didrocks> (indicators again changed their protocol for example)
<didrocks> so needed to land a bunch of things together to keep it working
<ogra_> well, dont care about upstream :)
<ogra_> do care about your tests
<didrocks> ogra_: you have the good role :)
<ogra_> if your testsuite covers that behavior you can just constantly run it in a loop
<ogra_> my point is that once we have phone customers we really cant do all that scheduled shit anymore ... be it CI tests or ikmage builds
<didrocks> but then, you need to have clever algorithm to grow the suite of dependends
<ogra_> right :)
<didrocks> until you know "ok, I need to land x, y, z, w, p all together to have the tests passing"
<ogra_> well, you have that info
<ogra_> in your packages
<didrocks> how come?
<didrocks> well, not really
<ogra_> you do
<didrocks> let's say we change the dbus protocol for indicators
<ogra_> if a dep is missing your tests will have to fail
<didrocks> a dep missing?
<didrocks> we still have old y for instance
<ogra_> <until you know "ok, I need to land x, y, z, w, p all together>
<didrocks> but dbus api change
<didrocks> and no soname bump
<ogra_> that needs to be properly reflected in the package deps
<didrocks> so they need to version their protocole with a virtual package
<ogra_> worst case by hard versioned deps
<didrocks> or they need to use breaks:
<didrocks> which is what I'm getting flammed at while writing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_need_to_break_an_API.2BAC8-ABI
<didrocks> "because it's too complicated and I want to break something without having all the breaks"
<ogra_> give them a script :)
<didrocks> doesn't fly for external customers having their own components using that lib/protocol
<ogra_> dh_update_abi ;)
<ogra_> i dont care about external customers, they wouldnt use any of that at all, they will use the released images and whats on them
<didrocks> well, once they refresh their image, they will have their "shell implementation" not working anymore
<ogra_> have some tooll that, at source package creation, asks the uploader to define the proper hard dependecies and versions
<ogra_> use these hard depped versions in your jobs and be sure to have the right ABI in all of the packages .-.. easy :)
<didrocks> better to statically link then :p
<ogra_> thats what click packages might do ...
<didrocks> as we are recreating a similar system adding more hard time to handle this
<ogra_> which is what your third party guys will likely use anyway
<ogra_> we need to get from a schedule based system to an event triggered one to actually be "agile" ... (unless you mean agile should be "wait two days for a fix to land on my phone") and we should start planning this now to have something ready by LTS
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed, but I don't think that you should put the quality issues on that
<didrocks> ogra_: and it's not 2 days, when things are passing builds and tests, it's the next day if the phone image schedule was right :)
<ogra_> the image schedule wasnt suitable
<didrocks> ogra_: we went from a system which took 1, 2, 3… weeks to get a release, to releasing everyday, it's already an improvment
<didrocks> ogra_: well, then new one isn't as well…
<ogra_> thats why there was agreed at the sprint that we need to move the image builds earlier
<ogra_> or even have multiple builds
<didrocks> ogra_: but in accordance with the daily build schedule if I remember the sprint discussion
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Don't Step On A Bee Day! :-D
<ogra_> didrocks, we wnet from a system where i only had to watch the publisher to have my (locally tested) upload in the archive after at most 30min to a system where a unity8 fix took 2 days to land in todays image
<didrocks> ogra_: well, you had no integration tests running at the time though
<ogra_> it just happens, its broken and we cant get the fix in ... right now today
<ogra_> no, the time i refer to we didnt have any tests indeed
<didrocks> ogra_: and you landed a lib change to a ppa which can potentially breaks the rest
<ogra_> and it was really bad at the beginning of this cycle ...
<didrocks> ogra_: the 2 days is because of the new schedule I guess
<ogra_> but the publisher is now event triggered
<didrocks> and the "point of sync" was "build the image"
<ogra_> and runs per package upload
<ogra_> which shoved off about 1-1.5h
<didrocks> as we have points of sync with daily release
<ogra_> we need to get the other systems to that point too
<didrocks> ogra_: what about having image starting to build everytime a stack is published?
<didrocks> as we can have stack rebuild on demand, in case of urgency, that can help
<ogra_> didrocks, the fix wasnt even remotely on the horizon at 13:32 yesterday
<ogra_> it wouldnt have changed a thing if the image schedule hadnt changed
<ogra_> we would still sit here and wait for it
<ogra_> it would just not have been noticed that early
<didrocks> ogra_: you are talking about unity8 fix?
<didrocks> can we look at this, it's weird?
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> so which commit rev id exactly?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-scopes/+merge/173698
<didrocks> Approved by:Michael Zanetti 10 hours ago
<Saviq> it's merged
<didrocks> how can it be merged 2 days ago?
<Saviq> released, even
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: ? ^
<ogra_> didrocks, during our testing popey and i found the shell is broken
<didrocks> the fix wasn't even remotely *approved* on the horizon at 13:32 yesterday
<ogra_> we talked to Saviq who had a code fix a short while later
<ogra_> then itr took 6h for someone to notice that there is a CI job that has to be manually triggered
<ogra_> which then happened
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we had tragic jenkins issue yesterday
<ogra_> and showed that there were fixes needed
<didrocks> but it's not daily release issues?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<ogra_> which then took another few hours
<didrocks> why ogra_ is pushing on daily releases dealying for 2 days then?
<ogra_> well, one day, sorry
<didrocks> I don't understand…
<ogra_> still not "agile"
<Saviq> ogra_, it wasn't daily release fault
<ogra_> the fix was ready a few hours later
<Saviq> ogra_, it was CI / autolanding that we had a fair with yesterday
<ogra_> but didnt reach the archive
<mhr3> seb128, ping?
<True_unReal> hey guys where would i go to fix wifi?
<Saviq> ogra_, we could've (I wanted to) pushed a release during the day
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<didrocks> ogra_: the fix was in trunk 9 hours ago
<ogra_> Saviq, my point is the "pushed"
<Saviq> ogra_, but CI / autolanding issues made it merge almost at 0000UTC
<didrocks> ogra_: rev 93
<mhr3> seb128, morning, how is it going?
<didrocks> then, 4 hours later, the daily publish it
<seb128> mhr3, good, thanks! you?
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't see either 2 days nor a day turnaround…
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't really follow you…
<mhr3> seb128, not too bad :)
<ogra_> Saviq, this needs to happen automatically after you uploaded without anyone "pushing" or having to wait for something scheduled
<ogra_> didrocks, 24h ago a broken image was built
<didrocks> ogra_: give real examples instead of spreading some "2 days" FUD :/
<ogra_> thats a day in my book
<didrocks> ogra_: well, we can't fix the image before the fix is merged in upstream trunk
<mhr3> seb128, i wanted to ask about the settings app, some time ago you were asking about how to get all the info in qml, how did you end up solving that? a plugin?
<didrocks> sorry, not that magic, daily release don't write code…
<ogra_> and the fix only happens to be building right now
<Saviq> ogra_, but the fix wasn't even merged for like 16 hrs later
<True_unReal> guys you know where i need to go to fix the wifi in what folder
<Saviq> ogra_, releasing every commit isn't an option, IMO
<ogra_> whys not ?
<seb128> mhr3, yes, a plugin for some stuff, qtsystems helped as well (getting vendor/model/disk space/imei number/...)
<didrocks> ogra_: it seems you are totally targetting the wrong target for justifying something else being broken
<ogra_> it is exactly what we did before
<Saviq> ogra_, not true
<didrocks> ogra_: and advancing bad infos isn't the right way to get stuff evolving
<Saviq> ogra_, we haven't had releases for weeks at a time
<ogra_> Saviq, we released every time someone tagged an upload before
<Saviq> ogra_, we only pushed quickfixes (and manually) when needed
<mhr3> seb128, is the plugin something that's generally usable by other apps as well? what can it do exactly?
<ogra_> not every commit
<Saviq> ogra_, that was a manual effort just the same
<True_unReal> =(
<Saviq> ogra_, releasing daily, with optional release in between for quickfixes
<seb128> mhr3, no, it's not ... what "plugin", it's just a piece of cpp exposed to qml
<ogra_> didrocks, calm down please, i'm not attacking you, i just want to improve things
<Saviq> ogra_, is much better than what we had before, then
<seb128> mhr3, we opted to have a plugin by panel when needed (most will not need one)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but please provide good arguments, not wrong ones or justifying bad timing, that's more constructive
<ogra_> Saviq, you mean when i could do an upload right after a fix and had the binary deb about 1h later on my disk ?
<seb128> mhr3, it's trivial to add one to your app or whatever you are writing, and you can do anything you want in cpp there
<didrocks> ogra_: you can still do that for urgent fix, ask for a daily for that component to be triggered once merged in trunk
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the fact is that it took 24h (and will still take some more hours) to get that fix out to users
<mhr3> seb128, ah i see, i was just wondering whether there's some new component that other apps can use
<ogra_> didrocks, thats not the same
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but not because of dailies, we need to give time to upstream to fix those…
<didrocks> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> i know that i can force fast-path everything
<seb128> mhr3, no, we didn't made that public/to share
<ogra_> i want the fast-path for everything :)
<mhr3> seb128, ok, sounds reasonable, thx for the update
<seb128> mhr3, if you need something that is useful for apps etc you should probably consider add a proper api to some of our lib and do bindings around
<seb128> mhr3, yw
<didrocks> as Saviq told, there was no release per commit and realistically, this can't be done until we are 100% in our tests
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm not sure how long a push through daily release takes, didrocks?
<seb128> mhr3, let me know if you need to do the same thing and need help getting started
<ogra_> Saviq, so every time i set debian/changelog from UNRELEASED to the distro name and do a debcommit in my bzr branch we do a release ... thats how it worked in the past in many distro packages
<didrocks> Saviq: can tell you for the unity8 stack case, one sec
<mhr3> seb128, not atm, just my curiosity :)
<ogra_> Saviq, and imho a similar process of doing the release should still happen, but then the whole process should be triggered by that event and be automatic
<didrocks> Saviq: 49 minutes for yesterday's one
<ogra_> i'm not proposing a per commit model
<Saviq> ogra_, so really what you're proposing is to replace "ask someone" with "put a release changelog entry in"
<Saviq> ogra_, that I could agree with
<didrocks> but then, you will have some components not releasing for days
<ogra_> didrocks, does daily bypass the archive britney tests ? (else add 2h to that for britney and a publisher run)
<didrocks> (or weeks)
<Saviq> didrocks, no, no
<Saviq> didrocks, daily should happen all the same
<didrocks> ogra_: no, it doesn't AFAIK
<Saviq> didrocks, but if there's a release changelog entry, it could be fast-tracked
<ogra_> didrocks, getting the mails in your inbox doesnt mean the binary is downloadable
<didrocks> Saviq: that's similar to "run manually the daily" then
<ogra_> there is significant delay after that
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, the only thing would be the lack of manual intervention
<didrocks> ogra_: well, not something I can help on though, and not sure cjwatson wants dailies to bypass britney
<ogra_> i didnt say it should
<didrocks> Saviq: it's still manual as it's a tag?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, but manual by dev
<Saviq> didrocks, not manual by your team
<Saviq> I can't comment on the speed of things, though
<ogra_> didrocks, but you claimed that a unity8 fix would be in in 49min above
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it's part of a bigger change I want to make: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/12IlT4zsDzuV1cDsLiO2dOQMWTq0pVAe_PgdzAkOkSZg/edit
<cjwatson> didrocks: they definitely must not
<didrocks> ogra_: this is the daily release part
<ogra_> it took 49min to get through the daily stuff ...
<didrocks> cjwatson: I agree :)
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> didrocks: but proposed-migration slows things down less than people think, especially given the last week's work
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah,. it gotf awesomely faster
<didrocks> Saviq: the system needs to be more "friendly for upstream" though, I don't want you to have to learn how the jenkins workflow is used
<cjwatson> the baseline overhead that you can actually attribute to proposed-migration now is under half an hour, I believe
<ogra_> cjwatson, what i'm proposing is to make all bits we can event based like that
<cjwatson> ogra_: Please stop quoting 2h for proposed-migration plus publisher run - that's very out of date!
<didrocks> cjwatson: same for daily releases as I heard of 48 hours when it was 4 on that case :)
<cjwatson> quoting excessive numbers makes problems for me
<ogra_> instead of having things run once a day by a scheduker
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, I think that us adding a "release" entry that would then be mangled by daily release and released could be ok
<Saviq> didrocks, only problem there is potential conflicts
<didrocks> Saviq: you will still have to wait for "upstream stacks" to be built if they run
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, but that, as you said, is 49 mins?
<Saviq> that will probably grow quite a bit, though :/
<didrocks> yep :/
<didrocks> 49 minutes is only the unity8 stack
<cjwatson> ogra_: the publisher generally takes under 20 minutes now, or more like 5 if it only has work to do in saucy-proposed, and it tries to run every 5 minutes if there isn't another run in progress
<didrocks> but let's say a dependent stack is running
<didrocks> like indicators
<ogra_> cjwatson, right
<didrocks> as there is no ABI/dbus protocol garantee
<didrocks> we have to wait for it to finish first
<ogra_> cjwatson, and i would like to see *all* other bits behave like that
<ogra_> cjwatson, including image builds ... CI  and whatever is in the loop
<didrocks> ogra_: I think image builds reacting as soon as a stack is published (but in fact, move to the release pocket) would be a first step
<didrocks> instead of being time triggered
<ogra_> cjwatson, my issue is that we have things running from cron in many places, moving one piece around breaks the process or makes it extremely long
<didrocks> then, we can work upstream and have that dailies triggered by upstream
<ogra_> didrocks, i would go further
<cjwatson> ogra_: cron isn't necessarily bad in itself; the publisher is still from cron but I would argue that it is no longer a problem
<didrocks> but still respecting the synchronization between stacks
<cjwatson> didrocks: that'll take a while - we need to make their build resource handling saner first
<ogra_> as soon as any package from the former manifest changes an image build should be triggered (unless there is one running already)
<didrocks> ogra_: starting working on that? :-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, no cron in itself isnt, multiple pieces in a complicated process running by cron and depending on each other is
<didrocks> if one is running, you append a new build (otherwise, you won't have that important-last-fix)
<ogra_> didrocks, happy to, but it will be moot if we dont also work on all other bits that run scheduled
<ogra_> all i want us is to stop talking about "agile" if it really isnt :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, what you propose with Saviq for dailies are: scheduled-base + a way to relaunch some stacks on demand (being a tag in the changelog or something else)
<ogra_> lets make it behave "agile" instead :)
<didrocks> which is basically what it does, the only missing part is to be upstream friendly to enable them to relaunch the stacks on demand (they have to ask us for now)
<Saviq> didrocks, I think what ogra_ would like, too, would be to reduce the time it takes to go through daily machineryt
<ogra_> didrocks, no i'm proposing a change triggered model that doesnt involve schedules :)
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<ogra_> !
<didrocks> ogra_: so, we'll end up with some components not releasing for days
<cjwatson> ogra_: only if the frequency is too low
<ogra_> didrocks, if there were no changes, why should they release ?
<didrocks> ogra_: even if they have changes
<ogra_> then the model would be broken :)
<didrocks> as you don't want (understandbly) per commit trigger
<didrocks> as the discussion above ^
<ogra_> a change needs to trigger a build and publishing of the stack
<didrocks> but having upstream tag
<didrocks> ogra_: that's not what Saviq and you were discussing
<ogra_> ?
<cjwatson> also I thought the point of giving more of you image build access was so that you could make more intelligent decisions about building when appropriate
<cjwatson> honestly, at the moment I think that's better than bluesky discussions about refactoring the image build process ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, its not the image build process ... thats only one small part
<didrocks> 10:59:37        Saviq | ogra_, releasing every commit isn't an option, IMO
<ogra_> my concern is the scheduling all over the place
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> <ogra_> Saviq, so every time i set debian/changelog from UNRELEASED to the distro name and do a debcommit in my bzr branch we do a release ... thats how it worked in the past in many distro packages
<ogra_> <ogra_> Saviq, and imho a similar process of doing the release should still happen, but then the whole process should be triggered by that event and be automatic
<didrocks> ogra_: which is the same than tagging
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^ that was a few lines above
<didrocks> and we'll end up with components not releasing for days
<ogra_> didrocks, right (debcommit actually tags)
<didrocks> because the state of components X will not be good enough for releasing right now
<didrocks> and so, nobody will release anymore
<didrocks> we'll have even fewer new components per day
<ogra_> how do you handle that today ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: you keep dodging me :)
<didrocks> the scheduling is taking anything that has new relevant diff
<ogra_> obviously someone needs to fix componentX in both models
<cjwatson> ogra_: we can only fix anything by focusing on each specific element of the pipeline
<didrocks> and have an optional "on demand" model for urgency stuff
<cjwatson> so it doesn't help to dodge comments about specific elements by saying you meant the whole thing ...
<didrocks> it seems you want to remove the schedule part
<didrocks> and only be "on demand"
<didrocks> but I can ensure you in the end, you will have a lot less "on demand"
<ogra_> cjwatson, right but i want us to agree that event based should replace scheduled (scheduled can be a fallback, but shouldnt be the default if you have multiple steps depend on each other)
<cjwatson> I don't agree with that as a rule for everything.  In many cases it makes sense
<ogra_> cjwatson, there is obviously a requirement for bi-daily touch image builds ... when seb128 proposed that and i agreed didrocks said that wont work due to the daily process only running once a day on a schedule
<cjwatson> I am in favour of people who understand each part of the pipeline having a mandate to make it go as fast as possible, and the flexibility to do whatever makes sense for them.  Event-based triggering of very long processes can actually slow things down in net terms because you batch less efficiently
<didrocks> ogra_: as I told, it can be twice a day if upstream agrees to land stuff coherently twice a day
<cjwatson> (Where "very long processes" includes human QA, too)
<didrocks> ogra_: it's the only blocker, and as I told, it's more a social/process issues than anything else
<ogra_> didrocks, and thats the wrong apparoach imho ... the tool should cope not the human :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, if they don't do that and the test coverage is good, the stuff just won't release as tests are failing :)
<didrocks> so, let's say the sdk breaks their API
<didrocks> most of the components won't release
<didrocks> because they didn't handle the transition in one shot
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i dont say we should blindly go through the stack and ignore individual reqs :)
<didrocks> ogra_: you should work more with upstreams to understand the concerns :)
<ogra_> if a step needs to be different it has to be different
<ogra_> didrocks, the tests will pass at the point wheer someone fixed the issue .,... and if upstream gets mail bombed by a test running in a loop they better do their fix :P
<ogra_> thats not a matter of scheduled vs unscheduled
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, the "coherence" is just for "ensure that everything is in place at the same time to not blocking landing of our components"
<didrocks> it is
<ogra_> if it is not passin in scheduled it wont release either
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> its is the same thing, just faster :)
<didrocks> but again, unscheduled is in a per demand basis
<didrocks> which is already supported
<didrocks> in the current model
<didrocks> the only difference is that upstream will trigger it instead of the desktop team
<didrocks> (this on demand)
<ogra_> right, i would like to get rid of having to use manual triggers :)
<didrocks> but tagging the changelog *is* a manual trigger…
<didrocks> and that's what you are proposing…
<ogra_> i mean any manual triggers beyond that
<didrocks> same than "launching a stack"
<ogra_> sure, you need exactly one event to start the process
<didrocks> the only difference is you debcommit instead of running another command
<didrocks> which are both one event
<ogra_> but there shouldnt need to be any other step
<didrocks> you just argue over what needs to be starting something manually, it's one command vs one command
<ogra_> one element of the process should trigger the next
<ogra_> instead of having more or less well adjusted schedules
<didrocks> yeah, so you need the image to rebuild once something in the manifest lands in the release pocket
<didrocks> and having daily release once upstream wants it
<didrocks> (being debcommitting the changelog or something else)
<didrocks> which are way fewer changes to the current model
<ogra_> well preferably i want no human interaction after committing the change to debian/changelog
<ogra_> (the change that triggers my release)
<didrocks> but still, I'm sure you will end up with way less releases
<ogra_> and i dont want any scheduler involvement either :)
<didrocks> when we had on demand release for unity, we end up with 3 months without any release because "nothing is ready"
<didrocks> and we end up with broken trunks at runtime
<didrocks> because they know they can fix it later on
<ogra_> i might end up with less releases but my fix will reach the user a lot faster
<didrocks> once they "tag for release"
<ogra_> and changing one single element in the setup wont break the whole process
<didrocks> I can ensure you it will diminish overall trunk quality
<ogra_> i dont see how
<didrocks> experience with unity/compiz/nux…?
<ogra_> if it is broken today it wont release either
<didrocks> because trunk isn't sacred
<didrocks> yep, but there is no more pressure to fix it
<didrocks> "I can break trunk now, and fix it later on"
<ogra_> well
<didrocks> as it will only release when I tag for release
<didrocks> I can ensure you it's working like that
<ogra_> "i get tired of getting that nagging mail every ten minutes, i better fix what holds up the others"
<didrocks> filters seems to work well :)
 * didrocks had FTBFS and all upstream filtered them to not receive them
<ogra_> well, managers ranting at you too :P
<didrocks> I can just ensure that daily quality will go down for individual trunks
<didrocks> and we'll end up with big chunk of code landing at once
<ogra_> make a rule :) trunk can break but not longer than x hours :)
<didrocks> then -> regression -> no idea which of the 50 commits is the culpurit
<ogra_> seriously, as a packager i have to follow some rules
<didrocks> ogra_: acceptance criterias are "trunk never breaks"
<ogra_> i dont see why an upstream dev cant too
<didrocks> because they don't care about integration?
<ogra_> you just said trunk isnt sacred
<didrocks> I can clearly see that in ABI handling :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I said if we just switch to on demand, they won't see it as sacred
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> they dont even see the change we do
<didrocks> the last 20 lines? ^
<ogra_> it happens after their involvement
<didrocks> no, because they know it won't even try to build or release
<didrocks> as they won't tag it
<didrocks> and nothing will try to trigger it
<ogra_> well so make a rule that they have to tag once the stuff is ready
<ogra_> cant be that hard really
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm still unsure what you want, you have schedule + on demand today
<didrocks> you just want on demand
<didrocks> which will result in less releases
<ogra_> i want on demand by default :)+
<didrocks> so you want less releases than current model?
<didrocks> not more :)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> i want faster releases than the current model
<ogra_> no matter what the frequency is
<didrocks> so you expect upstream tagging multiples times a day their trunk?
<didrocks> to tell "release commit 1"
<didrocks> "release commit 2…"
<ogra_> well thats what i do since years ... if i work on a specific feature set it might involve multiple uploads of the same package per day
<ogra_> and i see others doing the same
<didrocks> I think you are not hearing me when I keep telling you that on demand is already possible, so we have a better model IMHO with regular + on demand :)
<ogra_> i dont get why that cant be true for bzr branches
<didrocks> the only thing I think we need to cover is "upstream can directly ask for the on demand"
<didrocks> which is what I plan, but need some work
<ogra_> i would like to drop the "ask" here :)
<didrocks> ogra_: ask is a ping on IRC, ask will become a command
<ogra_> again, what i'm proposing is on-demand by default ... across the whole process from merging to releasing the image
<didrocks> yeah, and it's dangerous IMHO to only have that
<ogra_> didrocks, it shoudl just monitor the changelog ...
<ogra_> nobody should need to ask or go on IRC
<didrocks> ogra_: patch welcomed :)
<ogra_> if i tag the changelog, the process should just start without me worrying
<ogra_> and in say 3h i should see an update notification on my phone
 * popey notes 20130710 is on cdimage
<ogra_> ah, let me re-locate
<didrocks> popey: well, as told, the fix was in distro 4 hours after the fix was merged upstream :)
<popey> i was more raising awareness so me and ogra_ can do our morning flashing
<didrocks> (I'll assume the wrong the 4*8* hours time was just a typo, not an exageration :p)
<popey> damnit, lenovo engineer here to fix my screen
<popey> back in a bit
<ogra_> ... our morning flashing ... that sounds so wrong ...
<popey> ogra_: ☻
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> sigh still 20min to download ...
<popey> flashing here
<ogra_> lucky you ...
 * ogra_ watches bytes drip through his 2M line
<popey> heh
<popey> i used to have ADSL, where the upstream was often faster than the downstream
<popey> switched to cable
<ogra_> i have SDSL (which is my problem, no proper offer here to upgrade)
<ogra_> the house has a to old phone system, so i have a specific line for the SDSL ... SDSL isnt a product other providers offer ... to get ADSL or VDSL in a high speed i would have to pull new wires from the street to the house
<popey> \o/ fixed laptop
<popey> thats 15 mins from arriving at my door to leaving, having changed the display and wrist rest on my x220!
<popey> he's fast!
<popey> shell looks better
<popey> apps start
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> still 2 min for me
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-10-110347.png
<ogra_> rfect
<ogra_> +pe
<popey> rfectpe!
<ogra_> :)
<popey> mako also looks good.http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-10-110922.png
<AskUbuntu> Error setting 3G connection on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/318451
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> 3g doesn't start still
<popey> Error: Connection activation failed: The connection was not supported by oFono.
<popey> that used to work
<ogra_> argh !
<popey> step on some lego?
 * ogra_ blindly fired off his sync script ... indeed it pulls from /current 
<ogra_> another 20min ... sigh
<popey> do we have ways to debug 3g connectivity issues?
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> well, essentially it is just another NM connection
<davmor2> popey: only by the minute
<ogra_> so i guess the normal NM debug procedure applies
<ogra_> and general netwroking stuff indeed
<popey> oh
<popey> it _is_ working
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> what was the issue ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861195/
<popey> i am not mad, that's working isnt it?
<popey> not sure, I didnt do anything
<popey> i have a script I run to bring 3g up, it gave me that error above which I've never seen before
<popey> do we bring 3g up automagically now?
<ogra_> Gateway:         0.0.0.0
<ogra_> it clearly owns the default route
<ogra_> yes, there was a mail about that ...
<popey> and it works given I just pastebinit'ed from it and did an apt-get install of pastebinit first
<ogra_> "Ubuntu Touch Summary (week 26)" ... and the followup mails
<popey> ta
<Mirv> ogra_: could you perhaps check out https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy.add_documentation/+merge/173659
<ogra_> Mirv, np, will merge soon
<Mirv> danke schön
<ogra_> popey, maguro works too ... moving to /current
<popey> cool
<popey> phablet-flash pulls from where by default?
<popey> we had this conversation yesterday i suspect
<ogra_> so i wonder if QA is actually working on fixing the issue
<davmor2> ogra_: pick on balloons till he tells you ;)
<ogra_> hmm, well, i asked sergiusens  and he said "it is easy to make it pull from /current"
<ogra_> so i suspect it doesnt yet
<popey> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, for automated testing ?
 * ogra_ thought thats rather plars
<davmor2> ogra_: ah gema_ is possibly your best bet then
<ogra_> yeah
<Chipaca> hey all
<Chipaca> I'm finally getting around to writing an ubuntu touch app :)
<Chipaca> following http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/
<Chipaca> but there's no “Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI” in qtcreator
<Chipaca> and that was launching qtcreator, as nothing turns up in the dash when searching for 'ubuntu sdk'
<Chipaca> not sure what i'm missing :)
<netcurli> Chipaca: what ubuntu version do you use?
<Chipaca> netcurli: saucy
<netcurli> and you have installed ubuntu-sdk from the ppa?
<Chipaca> netcurli: no; the ppa says it's not necessary for saucy
<netcurli> Mirv: can you help with this? ^^
<Chipaca> “Ubuntu 13.10 has Qt 5.x, Ubuntu UI Toolkit and SDK uploads directly to the archives during the development cycle.”
<Mirv> netcurli / Chipaca: sorry, an updated Qt Creator is the only piece missing from archive, and it's hopefully finally coming this week. for now apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa gives a newer Qt Creator (with the new templates among else)
<Chipaca> Mirv: ah, ok
<Mirv> the toolkit and others are all in the daily release, but Qt Creator is manually uploaded
<Chipaca> Mirv: but just that ppa, not the qt5-edgers' one
<Chipaca> right-o
<Mirv> Chipaca: yep, just that, there's nothing of interest in the qt5-proper for saucy
 * Chipaca dances the ppa dance
<davmor2> so ogra_ is it safe for me to flash my galaxy nexus now?
<Chipaca> and the apps dash now knows about 'ubuntu sdk' :)
<Chipaca> Mirv: still no "ubuntu" visible in the new project thing
<Chipaca> Mirv: is that bit outdated? should i just create a "qt gui application"?
<Mirv> Chipaca: and 'ubuntu-sdk' is installed? (which pulls qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu)
<Mirv> Chipaca: then it might be the Qt Creator configuration that is botched
<Chipaca> Mirv: yes, ubuntu-sdk is installed
<Mirv> Chipaca: depending on how much custom configuration you have, you could either delete the current Qt Creator configuration or take a backup
<Mirv> Chipaca: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1164504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1164504 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "No automatic reconfiguration / reconfiguration feature when system environment changes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Chipaca> and i can run qmlscene on an ubuntu qml app without it throwing a hissy fit
<Chipaca> i can nuke qtcreator's config no problem :)
<Chipaca> it's not like my .emacs :-)
<Mirv> there have been situations where people have something in the Qt Creator configuration files which prevents stuff from showing up, but everything works after nuking the config
<Mirv> :)
<Chipaca> now yes
<ogra_> davmor2, it is
<davmor2> ogra_: excellent
<xnox> ogra_: do we have a bug tracker?
<xnox> ogra_: for android packaging..... i have a things.
<xnox> ogra_: how I am going to depend on linux-image-mako:armhf to build the bootimg? or does cdimage construct bootimg?
<davmor2> popey: where is this ubuntu logo meant to be?
<popey> what?
<ogra_> xnox, envsetup should do it ...
<xnox> ogra_: not without network connectivity =)
<xnox> ogra_: colin gave me a hint on how to fetch debs from the archive at build time.
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> xnox, well, you can indeed build depend on all kernels
<xnox> ogra_: how? my current thought it so poke internal mirror and fetch .deb from there, instead of doing pull-lp-bin.
<ogra_> oh, and while currently cdimage creates the bootimg, that should indeed move into the android build again, the current setup is rather an interim solution
<xnox> ogra_: i'm cross-building, so the arch:all build will be on :i386 needing to fetch :armhf packages.
<xnox> ogra_: right, that will mean full android source rebuild just to get a new kernel.....
<ogra_> xnox, you build dep on it for the all package, then change the build scripts to just cp the kernel (and modules) into the right place in your build tree
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i see what you mean now
<xnox> ogra_: cjwatson pointed to me the grub2-signed solution http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/grub2-signed/saucy/view/head:/download-grub2
<ogra_> right, you definitely have archive access
<xnox> it's a full, non-split mirror. so i could initiate new cache with armhf & fetch armhf packages.
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: but do we really want to rebuild full android to get the new kernel into system & bootimage.... well i guess at the moment we are changing a lot of bits....
<ogra_> do you do actual cross building or do you have a fakechroot you build in ?
<ogra_> i think the latter would be easier so you could just apt-get install what you need ... but indeed the above will wrok
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, it's cross-compile of everything. But kernel is pre-build.
<xnox> ogra_: right I'll file a bug.
<ogra_> right, yeah, then you need to fetch the deb from pool
<xnox> ogra_: ideally those kernels would be somehow shipped as arch:all packages as well.
<ogra_> thats tricky, they are native builds
<xnox> yeah...
<ogra_> the meta could become arch all probably
<ogra_> but that doesnt help you if you cant access the arch at all
<ogra_> you could indeed use a fakechroot as a side thing
<ogra_> just to pull the packages and copy the binaries over as needed
<ogra_> but that would use qemu-debootstrap, which in turn needs to update binfmt handling of the build host, not sure that can work
<janimo`> ogra_, hi, is N4 not booting into a GUI with the image flashed this morning a known issue?
<ogra_> janimo`, well it was tested and worked
<janimo`> ogra_, hmm I must need to do something other than just plain phablet-flash then
 * janimo` will try again
<janimo`> maybe I did not use the latest phablet tools thinking there's no need for a PPA if on saucy
<ogra_> there isnt
<janimo`> ogra_, good to know. Then this is out of date
<janimo`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<janimo`> "The PPA has the tools and dependencies to support Precise, Quantal, Raring and Saucy. Add the Ubuntu Touch PPA by adding the following custom source "
<ogra_> mind to fix that ?
<janimo`> ogra_, so not needed for saucy but needed for all previous ones?
<janimo`> I did not fix as I do not know the situation
<ogra_> yeah
<janimo`> ogra_, oh weird. I looked at the phone again after a few hours of leaving it and it has a GUI
<janimo`> most strange
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> slow boot
<ogra_> :)
<janimo`> it hung at the Google logo and only adb worked this morning
<janimo`> we need to improve boot itme by 3 orders of magnitude then :)
<pmcgowan> there are certainly races at boot
<pmcgowan> especially on first flash
<ogra_> janimo`, we need Mir and lightdm before working on that
<janimo`> pmcgowan, if it is something that can occur on first boot it's ok by me. I just did not try UTouch in a couple months and I thought I may be way out of sync with the install procedures
<ogra_> pmcgowan, races are being worked on
<pmcgowan> indeed
<janimo`> ogra_, so is Mir replacing SF this week?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> this month if we are lucky
<janimo`> ogra_, just because I heard that would happen Real Soon Now two months ago as well :)
<ogra_> it will happen *real soon* !! in the light of the age of the galaxy
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, whats the networking behavior now with 3g data on by default? there is a thread on how to control it
<cyphermox_> where is that?
<cyphermox_> on the mailing list?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, re the weekly update
<Saviq> ogra_, uh oh "WARN: / is world writable!\nWARN: / is group writable!"??
<ogra_> Saviq, where do you get that
<Saviq> ogra_, freshly flashed maguro
<ogra_> no, i mean what spits that warning ?
<Saviq> ogra_, apt-get install ssh
<Saviq> ogra_, manta, too
<ogra_> well just ignore
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> thats the current setup ... wll change soon
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, simply didn't see that before
<ogra_> wasnt there on unflipped for sure :)
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't think it was there before today, but might be wrong there :)
<ogra_> well, / is world writable since we flipped
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: I can answer as how to control it, but I don't know about when things land
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: landing an UI control is dependent on renato's branch
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, never noticed that before, sorry for the noise, then
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, I thinkt he question is what folks should do today
<cyphermox_> use nmcli.
<cyphermox_> just like before to connect the mobile data, except you don't need to explicitly connect it
<esigolo> cyphermox_: what do you mean by that ?
<popey> i have two scripts in my home directory, up.sh and down.sh which just use nmcli to do it
<ogra_> add ril0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<cyphermox_> esigolo: by what?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: not really
<esigolo> cyphermox_> just like before to connect the mobile data, except you don't need to explicitly connect it
<ogra_> cyphermox_, that wont make NM ignore it ?
<cyphermox_> esigolo: cf. my response on the mailing list
<cyphermox_> ogra_: maybe, but that's not the right way to do it ;)
<cyphermox_> esigolo: basically, you can use nmcli to control everything NM does
<ogra_> cyphermox_, thats a quick hack for people that dont want 3G
<cyphermox_> esigolo: instead of having to manually connect, now it just brings up the connection automatically like it should
<esigolo> cyphermox_: ahh sorry
<ogra_> i didnt mean to provide something proper :)
<esigolo> I thought that now he would connect himself with a connection available
<cyphermox_> esigolo: however you will need to disconnect manually if you want to disconnect
<cyphermox_> ogra_: probably works well as a quick hack, yeah
<cyphermox_> esigolo: that is what happens -- if there is an available APN to connect to, and you're registered to the network and have GPRS, then you'll get connected
<cyphermox_> renato_: around? can we discuss fixing your indicators-client branch today to get people a nicer UI ? :)
<esigolo> cyphermox_:would by helpfull if i compile some config files for connections?
<esigolo> cyphermox_: to use as example?
<cyphermox_> esigolo: not really, it depends on a package named mobile-broadband-provider-info
<esigolo> cyphermox_: sure. :)
<rickspencer3> hey all, do we still need to create a nm config on our desktops and copy to our phones and all that to get data working?
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: not if you have the right provider information on your desktop without modifying the files
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, not sure what you mean
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: normally you shouldn't, but it depends on what is in mobile-broadband-provider-info and if ofono is able to figure out the provider for you
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it should just connect now
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, how should I test out if I need to do the whole create the config and copy it over thing?
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: if it doesn't successfully connect as you boot the phone (or within 5 minutes), then check the files under /var/lib/ofono/*/gprs
<ogra_> thats the point you shouldnt need to anymore
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, ok, so I bought a new SIM with data
<rickspencer3> popped it in
<rickspencer3> no connection
<cyphermox_> new SIM is probably not known in the database
<rickspencer3> got back the apartment, it connected to my wifi (which I configured yesterday)
<rickspencer3> I disconnected the wifi
<rickspencer3> no data (so far as I can see)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: what happens if you do a flash with the new sim in?
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: could you ship me the contents of /var/lib/ofono by email?
<cyphermox_> rickspencer3: and I'll need to know what provider you use, to check if the settings are correct
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, ok
<rickspencer3> cyphermox_, should I update first?
<rickspencer3> my image is from Monday morning
<popey> rickspencer3: todays image is good AFAICT
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> I can't figure out how to input international numbers :/
<rickspencer3> trying to text the US :/
<rickspencer3> Send button stays insensitive :(
<davmor2> 001 for us iirc
<rickspencer3> ah, an extra 0
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> no love
<popey> nope
<popey> +(countrycode) (area) number
<popey> is the GSM standard for numbers, no need for additional zeroes
<popey> so +1 555 1234 or whatever ☻
<rickspencer3> popey, does that work when you compose a message?
<popey> I haven't tried, will try now
<popey> if it doesn't it's a bug
<cyphermox_> Rick, I also can't text for some reason
<popey> the phone app is really laggy / unresponsive for me
<rickspencer3> popey, so, I can't tell how to enter phone numbers so that they work with international texting
<rickspencer3> unless I am doing it correctly and the messaging app is horked
<popey> hold down 0 for +
<popey> yeah, I can't figure that out either
<rickspencer3> popey, that's only available in the dialer
<popey> right, so you want to text someone who isn't a contact..
<popey> got it
<popey> conversations, swipe up from bottom, compose
<popey> in the To: field, type +1 nnn nnnn
<popey> tap compose field, type your message, press send.
<sergiusens> popey: rickspencer3 you have the full keyboard, so you could just go to the symbols part
<rickspencer3> and I don't want to manually enter every international number I try
<rickspencer3> so, the scenario is, I have in Germany, with a German SIM, and I want to text my wife, who is in my contacts, and has a US number
<rickspencer3> I can't figure out the UI for this
<popey> rickspencer3: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-10-143127.png  <- thus
<popey> edit her contact rickspencer3
<popey> change her contact so it's +1 nnnnnn
<popey> on android/ios I _always_ store contacts in that format, so it works when roaming with no effort
<rtg> jdstrand, how are the ufw tests with todays touch image ?
<jdstrand> rtg: grouper, mako and manta are all fine. something failed on maguro, let me see what it is
<jdstrand> rtg: actually, maguro is fine too. the first test run seems to have been aborted, but the second passed (though the highlevel report shows it as failed)
<jdstrand> rtg: in others words: we're good! :)
<rtg> jdstrand, hey, that works for me.
<rtg> apw, ^^
<jdstrand> gema_: hey
<jdstrand> gema_: if I look at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/, it shows maguro as '75%'
<esigolo> who is taking care about calendar app?
<jdstrand> gema_: however, if I click through to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2909/, I see that the security test failed at 2013/07/10 06:07, but then passed at 2013/07/10 11:07. shouldn't http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/ show as 100% since a later test passed?
<apw> rtg ... yay
<gema_> jdstrand: let me see
<gema_> jdstrand: no it shouldn't, the reason it was designed like that is because we didn't want to hide any past failures under the carpet
<gema_> jdstrand: now your tests are passing so you are good
<gema_> jdstrand: did the previous run fail due to environment?
<jdstrand> gema_: I see. ok, if its intended, fine
<jdstrand> gema_: re previous failure> it looks like it never ran the tests, it failed before
<gema_> jdstrand: ok, so there is no bug attached to it or real reason for the failure
<jdstrand> gema_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-security/18/console - looks like scp failed
<jdstrand> gema_: so yeah, not my problem :)
<gema_> jdstrand: we have ways of hiding runs if they are very problematic, I'd say leave this one there and let's keep an eye on that scp
<gema_> jdstrand: just in case there is something in the environment htat needs fixing
<gema_> or in the lab
<popey> ogra_: is there some magic update to adb to make it not need root?
<gema_> jdstrand: maguro seems to be a bit unstable
<jdstrand> gema_: on an unrelated note, should I file a bug for adding these security tests to the desktop and server smoke tests? I realize it might not be a high priority, but I'd like for it to not be forgotten either
<popey> the old issue we had where we had to start the adb server under sudo
<ogra_> popey, we somply start it as root
<gema_> jdstrand: let me find you a blueprint for that
<ogra_> popey, oh, you mean the PC side
<popey> yes
<ogra_> might need fixes to the udev rules
<popey> is there a bug for it?
<ogra_> i thik they dont match properly anymore
<popey> on precise it seems broken still
<gema_> jdstrand: I am going to add it to our backlog (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-backlog)
<ogra_> popey, not sure, sergiusens would know i guess ... worst case just file a new one
<jdstrand> gema_: may I just add a work item?
<popey> ok
<gema_> jdstrand: I am adding two for you
<gema_> trying to figure out who should do it
<jdstrand> awesome, thanks :)
<esigolo> Anyone knows if we are going to use google maps or we another option for maps?
<gema_> jdstrand: I gave them to plars, he'll dispatch them if needed
<jdstrand> much appreciated :)
<ogra_> esigolo, someone was working on a port of navit
 * ogra_ doesnt remember who
<esigolo> ogra_: great
<Mirv> seb128: FYI I found myself some time to check the qtsystems a bit, and reported my findings at the bug report I noticed being talked about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197542 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "System Info module not integrated with platform" [High,New]
<Mirv> mterry: you were btw also talking about some patch last week if I recall correctly, but I didn't hear anything more of that
<Mirv> mterry: related to that qtsystems
<mterry> Mirv, looks like it won't be necessary after all
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<mterry> Mirv, it was a bug, but I'll just try to get it upstream, no need to rush yet with a distro patch
<esigolo> ogra_: qemu is already working?
<ogra_> not for touch images, no
<pete-woods-lunch> mhall119: hi - I was looking to publish the docs from the library I'm working on in the same way as mir does - is this something you can help me with?
<esigolo> :(
<rickspencer3> mhall119 would know
<Mirv> mterry: ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> mhall119 how do I send a text to an international number
<rickspencer3> i.e. text a US phone from Germany
<ogra_> +01 $number
<ogra_> should theoretically work
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I have tried that so many times
<rickspencer3> the send button stays insensitive
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> sounds like a UI bug
<rickspencer3> ogra_, don't forget, this is a text, so I don't get the dial pad
<rickspencer3> I have to use the "+" from the osk
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> I have no idea if it's the right character, etc...
<rickspencer3> I'll update the image and try again
 * ogra_ still has no company SIM to test such stuff
<mhall119> pete-woods: what documentation do you want up there?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: Sorry, I have no experience with that, as I have a CDMA phone which doesn't even work overseas
<pete-woods> mhall119: so I'm working on https://launchpad.net/libusermetrics - one of the unity APIs
<pete-woods> and we want to get people making data sources for the greeter infographic
<pete-woods> and figured getting the docs online would be sensible
<pmcgowan> ogra_, bye a sim
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> pete-woods: would this make more sense to go on developer.u.c?
<pmcgowan> happroved
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> will do
<pete-woods> mhall119: err, what's developer.u.c?
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> mhall119: d'oh :$ yeah, that would be good too!
<popey_> victorp: i just enabled developer mode on my nexus 7 using ubuntu sdk, only bug 1199804 hit me, but i worked around that, and don't think that's what you hit.
<popey_> victorp: also created sample app and sent to device and it's running
<ubot5> bug 1199804 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "adb permissions issue from qtcreator on precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199804
<victorp> popey_, mmm, oh well. Must be my set up
<victorp> popey_, thank you for checking it out
 * didrocks saw libusermetrics
<didrocks> pete-woods: if you want your branch still building on saucy, you will need: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libusermetrics/build-new-gmock/+merge/173945
<pete-woods> didrocks: okay, will grab it :)
<didrocks> pete-woods: I have nothing against a review + approve btw (just ensure you have google-mock 1.6.0+svn437-0ubuntu1) :)
<pete-woods> didrocks: well I'll probably move the stuff back out into a FindLocalGMock.cmake module
<pete-woods> instead of having it all inline
<didrocks> pete-woods: want me to do that, and just include it?
<didrocks> pete-woods: for all the other components, we have done that inline, but I have nothing against the internal module approach :)
<pete-woods> didrocks: that'd be cool :)
<pete-woods> I guess we want this done quickly, as otherwise I'll start blocking the indicator stack releases
<didrocks> pete-woods: exactly (as soon as you have a new commit pending in it)
<didrocks> pete-woods: one sec, doing that + a sanity rebuild
<pete-woods> cool
<didrocks> pete-woods: rev 93 pushed, builds fine, tests pass
<pete-woods> didrocks: woot!
<pete-woods> didrocks: could you change it so that the module doesn't force include_directories? - i.e. move the include_directories lines outside the module
<didrocks> pete-woods: ok, so you want that including the module itself not being enough, but an explicit include_directories in test/CMakeLists.txt, right?
<pete-woods> didrocks: yeah, so that it behaves like a standard FindThingy.cmake module
<didrocks> pete-woods: something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861813/?
<pete-woods> didrocks: exactly!
<didrocks> pete-woods: ok, committed and pushed (rev 94) :)
<dpm> tmoenicke, for some days I've been unable to use the search feature on the Apps scope to find apps on my device: whenever I type a character, the keyboard hides and the character is not recorded. Is this a known bug? And if not, where can I report it?
<tmoenicke> dpm: yep I have a fix for that, should land soon
<dpm> ok, cool, good to know you're on it, thanks tmoenicke
<sil2100> tvoss_: hi!
<pete-woods> didrocks: fantastic, will pull your branch now!
<didrocks> pete-woods: sweet ;)
<tvoss_> sil2100, hey, how goes?
<sil2100> tvoss_: pretty well - I have been wondering about the ubuntu-platform-api-headers package from platform-api
<sil2100> tvoss_: it's a transitional package, yes?
<sil2100> tvoss_: since I'm trying to build qtvideo-node, it requires ubuntu/ui/config.h but can't find it even though I have libplatform-api-headers and ubuntu-platform-api-headers installed
<sil2100> (on i386)
<sil2100> (or amd64 even)
<tvoss_> sil2100, that header was removed in a recent mp
<sil2100> Oh, what about applications that use that?
<didrocks> tvoss_: btw, did you see my ping for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/mir/use-system-googlemock/+merge/173008? would be good to get that action done :)
<didrocks> pete-woods: I see you merge directly to trunk, it seems though you have the upstream merger setup, don't you?
<pete-woods> didrocks: yeah, I just didn't want to wait for breaking anybody
<didrocks> pete-woods: ok, the changelog will have wrong author, but I don't care ;)
<didrocks> (as long as it's building fine as done locally ;))
<pete-woods> yepp!
<rickspencer3> bfiller, who would be the right person to write a test to confirm that sending a text to an international number works and keeps working?
<tvoss_> sil2100, yes, saw the ping, but it's failing ci
<didrocks> tvoss_: not sure if you wanted to speak to sil2100 or me, but if it's me, the failing ci is before the new gmock was in distro
<didrocks> as you can see by the date :)
<sil2100> tvoss_: I was asking about the removed header ;p
<sil2100> tvoss_: did you bump upstream version? Since a header removal is an API break, hope all projects that use it are ready for re-writing
<tvoss_> sil2100, I *think* I did :)
<didrocks> tvoss_: no worry, I'll find someone to do the Mir review, it seems you are busy
<tvoss_> didrocks, that would help me
<davmor2> popey: if you open notes do you get 2 app preview windows in the apps lens?
<popey> davmor2: yes
<ogra_> these are backup notes :)
<ogra_> j/k
<sil2100> tvoss_: from where should I now fetch the info about UBUNTU_USE_GLES ?
<popey> RAIN (Redundant Array of Inexpensive Note-taking-apps)
<popey> or something
<tvoss_> sil2100, I don't think you need that
<tvoss_> sil2100, should work perfectcly fine without the macro
<sil2100> tvoss_: what should I use instead? Since in qtvideonode this macro was used in an #if
<tvoss_> sil2100, mind pinging me the branch again?
<sil2100> tvoss_: which one ;) ?
<tvoss_> sil2100, the qtvideonode :)
<sil2100> tvoss_: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtvideo-node/trunk
<sil2100>  lp:qtvideo-node
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtvideo-node/trunk/view/head:/src/shadervideomaterial.cpp <- here is the usage
<tvoss_> sil2100, looking
<bfiller> rickspencer3: boiko probably
 * xnox ponders to use ccache while building x4 images =))))
<tvoss_> sil2100, a question though: isn't qtvideo node built by the daily release machinery?
<sil2100> tvoss_: yes, it is
<sil2100> tvoss_: but there hasn't been much development recently, so we didn't know it doesn't build
<sil2100> tvoss_: and now it no longer builds
<tvoss_> sil2100, hmmm, where can I see the build status in general?
<sergiusens> xnox: watch out with ccache, it may fail to build with weird reasons, so wipe it after every repo sync (or similar)
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah, and it's not parallel safe.
<xnox> sergiusens: i am thinking to create a bank cache: build 4 images, wipe cache. Should help a lot on the latter 3 images.
<sil2100> tvoss_: I was building it locally, since it was last built 2013-06-07
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4649996
<sil2100> tvoss_: building locally fails because ubuntu/ui/config.h is missing
<swordfish> Hello popey! I'm sorry to bother you but I just wanted to tell that yesterday i pushed some big changes to my minesweeper application. I think you should update the collection ppa... Thanks!..
<sil2100> When I remove that include, it works, but I guess on armhf it might fail then
<tvoss_> sil2100, sure
<popey> ok swordfish will do!
<popey> thanks!
<swordfish> you're welcome!... Today i officially finished my exams, so I will dedicate more time to the cause :D ....
<RoTec> hi everyone I have a quick question. on the wiki it says that the grouper images aren't working properly. is that still true? I bought a grouper (wifi, 32GB) a few days ago and was just about to flash the daily when I remembered that
<ogra_> RoTec, works for me
<ogra_> could be snappier but works
<davmor2> popey: weirdly I see no networks once I connect to the wifi is that because it doesn't know how to display being connected to 2 currently?
<RoTec> awesome thanks. I'll try it later
<rtg> rsalveti, do you know of any gcc-4.8 changes that might have changed whether a bootable kernel can be built ? I was just reviewing bugs against the Nexus kernels and stumbled across bug #1176255 (which reminded me that _none_ of Nexus the kernels are built with the standard compiler).
<ubot5> bug 1176255 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "linux-mako fails to boot when built with gcc 4.8" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176255
 * davmor2 puts ogra_ 's n7 in a crocodile , there you go that should be much snappy for you :)
<ogra_> yay !
 * ogra_ likes living on the edge
<mfisch> sfeole`: okay, so what exactly is happening on the n4?
<mfisch> sfeole: you have the screen off, not suspended, and the on/bright request doesn't turn it back on?
<sfeole> mfisch: via powerd-cli , I can issue requested states such as "powerd-cli display on dim"  a cookie is issued but the display still remains off.  Prior to doing this I made sure in a separate window that I issued an active request, "powerd-cli active"
<mfisch> sfeole: okay let me try it here
<sfeole> mfisch: this works on the N7 but not the N4
<mfisch> give me 1 minute to finish up another test
<rsalveti> rtg: no, didn't investigate that further
<rsalveti> I can take another look into that, got the uart cable for n4 here now
<mfisch> rsalveti: where is the code that makes the power button bring up the welcome screen?
<rsalveti> but I guess you can boot the broken kernel once, and reboot to recovery later, and check last_kmsg
<rsalveti> mfisch: Saviq might knkow better
<rtg> rsalveti, I'll give that a try.
<Saviq> mfisch, lp:unity8/Shell.qml:122
<mfisch> Saviq: is that a design decision? pmcgowan filed a bug on it against powerd
<mfisch> sfeole: well, it works for me :(
<mfisch> sfeole: can you get me the contents of tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep powerd when you do it?
<Saviq> mfisch, the fact that it animates on power press?
<mfisch> Saviq: let me give you a use case. You're on a call, the screen times out because you don't hit anything. You press power to get the screen back. You see the call screen, but then the Welcome screen animates over top
<mfisch> pmcgowan was saying that pressing the power button in that case to turn the screen on should just take you back to the call
<Saviq> mfisch, yeah, that's wrong obviously
<Saviq> mfisch, I mean the current behaviour
<mfisch> Saviq: since powerd is not doing it, I wanted to move the bug to someehwere it would get attention
<Saviq> mfisch, but it's a shell bug rather than a powerd one
<mfisch> agreed ;)
<Saviq> mfisch, unity8
<mfisch> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> mfisch, we actually already have a similar bug (but obviously I can't find it...)
<sfeole> mfisch: working on it here, 1 sec
<sforshee> Saviq, mfisch: about display requests not working ...
<sforshee> sorry, I meant sfeole, not Saviq
<Saviq> got it! bug 1186256
<ubot5> bug 1186256 in touch-preview-images "Welcome screen slides in on resume" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186256
<Saviq> sforshee, 's fine
<sforshee> anyway, if the screen is turned off using the power button that acts as an override of the requested screen state
<mfisch> Saviq: shall I dupe?
<mfisch> here's this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1187545
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1187545 in Unity 8 "power button press when screen off while on a call should not result in welcome screen" [High,New]
<mfisch> sforshee: I think sfeole was just letting the screen timeout
<mfisch> sforshee: but that sounds like another good test case
<sfeole> sforshee: if the requested screen state is overridden via a power button does it kill off that old screen state?
<Saviq> mfisch, powerd won't send SysPowerStateChange when on a call,right?
<Saviq> mfisch, so assuming we listen to that we should be golden?
<mfisch> Saviq: no, we will not suspend
<mfisch> Saviq: I think so
<Saviq> mfisch, k, dupe'ing, then
<sfeole> mfisch: working for me now, i may have pressed the power button 1 first attempt
<mfisch> sfeole: ok, thats a good test case to add then
<andrewhaigh_cell> hi all, i have a Qt Creator/ubuntu SDK question: The debugger doesnt work for me, I get "Unable to read JIT descriptor from remote memory!" . I know its a gdb bug, but does anyone know the solution/why I get it?
<WebbyIT> Hi mzanetti. I have to implement a TimePicker for ubuntu-calendar-app, and oSoMoN said me to talk with you
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: oSoMoN is right :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: one sec
<mfisch> sfeole: we need to talk when you get back
<sfeole> mfisch: i'm here
<mfisch> andrewhaigh_cell: You may get a better answer on the mailing list if nobody here knows
<mfisch> sfeole: sorry bro, I mean sforshee
<andrewhaigh_cell> mfisch: ok, thank you
<sfeole> mfisch: np bronski
<mfisch> we need to limit this channel to 52 people, 1 for each capital and lowercase letter
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: here's a video: http://notyetthere.org/?p=217
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: and here's the code: https://github.com/mzanetti/fahrplan/tree/master/src/gui/ubuntu/components
<ogra_> mfisch, thats cool, and each can be OP for exactly one week then
<WebbyIT> mzanetti: awesome! Can I use it?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: ofc
<WebbyIT> mzanetti: thanks you :)
<mfisch> sfeole: can you help me test something?
<sfeole> mfisch: sure
<esigolo> popey: I'm trying to buy an oppo! Hard to find it here (Brazil) :(
<mfisch> rsalveti: can you answer a hybris question since Chicken is out?
<rsalveti> mfisch: sure
<mfisch> rsalveti: android_input_stack_stop() is hanging when powerd tries to exit
<mfisch> rsalveti: any ideas on how to track that down further?
<mfisch> rsalveti: it seems to not hang if we abort our startup (which happens when a 2nd copy is running)
<mfisch> rsalveti: so maybe we have something still in-use that causes this
<rsalveti> mfisch: hm, right
<rsalveti> let me see
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: hey, do know you if we have any other upstream for timed besides http://gitorious.org/meego-middleware/timed?
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: we're also investigating what is needed to use that, and want to make sure we're using what ever is more recent and upstream :-)
<Stskeeps> github.com/nemomobile/timed , has qt5 port
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: awesome, thanks
<fredoust> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862263/
<fredoust> I got this error on installing this packages
<balloons> fredoust, did you add the ppa?
<fredoust> yes
<balloons> also, what distro are you running?
<balloons> quantal, raring, saucy/
<balloons> precisE?
<balloons> fredoust, ^^
<fredoust> sorry trying something
<fredoust> 12.04.2 LTS
<fredoust> precise
<balloons> fredoust, ahh that's the trouble. The new stuff needs raring or saucy
<fredoust> ok thanks I will update
<balloons> fredoust, a VM works fine if you wish
<fredoust> Yes I am on a VM
<rsalveti> mfisch: global_state->input_reader_thread->requestExitAndWait();
<rsalveti> that's probably the reason
<rsalveti> tvoss_: hey, we want to call android_input_stack_stop without getting stuck
<esigolo> rsalveti: flashing the last  image here (mako) any test needed? :)]
<rsalveti> esigolo: ofono should be working better on this one, you might only get bug 1199575
<ubot5> bug 1199575 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[touch] network-manager crashes with sigsegv when enabling data connection with ofono" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199575
<fredoust> thanks again balloons
<rsalveti> awe_: mind sending one email to ubuntu-touch announcing how to manually unlock the sim card?
<rsalveti> that will help people in europe it seems
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^^^
<rsalveti> in case you want to test that as well
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> !
<esigolo> rsalveti: okay !
<mfisch> rsalveti: I've been waiting 10 minutes, I don't think that thread is going to exit
<rsalveti> mfisch: even after pressing the button again?
<mfisch> rsalveti: this happens when powerd shuts down, nothing to do with a button
<rsalveti> mfisch: right, just trying to compare with the behavior in test_input
<rsalveti> but that uses android_input_stack_start_waiting_for_flag instead
<mfisch> sforshee: android_input_stack_stop()
<rsalveti> check from libhybris soruce
<mfisch> sforshee: android_input_stack_stop() gets hung when we try to shutdown
<rsalveti> hybris/tests/test_input.c
<mfisch> rsalveti: looking
<tvoss_> rsalveti, need dinner, drop me a mail with the issue please
<rsalveti> mfisch: ^
<rsalveti> tvoss|dinner is the one that created that compat layer
<mfisch> rsalveti: pressing the power button allows powerd to die
<mfisch> sforshee: ^
<rsalveti> right, so it seems it waits for at least one more input
<rsalveti> we need to be able to exit before that
<sforshee> mfisch: so I'd guess the input thread is stuck in epoll()
<rsalveti> yeah
<mfisch> is that an issue in hybris?
<rsalveti> mfisch: well, in the input compat layer
<mfisch> rsalveti: okay, but not in how powerd uses it
<mfisch> rsalveti: I'd like to move this bug out of powerd, where is the input compat bucket?
<rsalveti> mfisch: you can file the bug against libhybris, and assign that to tvoss|dinner
<mfisch> rsalveti: will do
<rsalveti> wonder if that would work better if we use requestExit() instead of requestExistAndWait
<esigolo> rsalveti: what is the point to requestExistAndWait ? wait for?
<rsalveti> wait for the thread to exist
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, unity8 is running twice
<rsalveti> *exit
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, htop must be reporting each core
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: oh, how that?
<pmcgowan> I must be reading this wrong
<rsalveti> maybe something crashed and made ubuntu-touch-session restart itself
<sforshee> rsalveti, mfisch: I don't see a need to wait
<pmcgowan> htop shows lots of double entries
<rsalveti> sforshee: yeah
<rsalveti> mfisch: let me get you a binary with that change
<mfisch> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libhybris/+bug/1199897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199897 in libhybris "powerd fails to properly exit because android_input_stack_stop() is hung" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> rsalveti: thanks
<mfisch> rsalveti: after you do that can we get your opinion on an upstart change to powerd?
<rsalveti> mfisch: sure, what do you need to change there?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, tell em whats up with this https://pastebin.canonical.com/94132/
<mfisch> rsalveti: we want to clean-up all the cruft, ping me after you have a minute
<awe_> rsalveti, ack
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, gonna reboot and see what it looks like
<pmcgowan> before my phone melts
<rsalveti> mfisch: sure
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bah, 2fa
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: that's weird
<rsalveti> mfisch: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/libis_compat_layer.so into /system/lib/libis_compat_layer.so
<rsalveti> reboot and test it again
<rsalveti> brb, ~20 min
<mfisch> rsalveti: thanks
<ogra_> wow, weird, indeed
<AskUbuntu> How to build ubuntu touch for unofficial cyanogenmod device | http://askubuntu.com/q/318595
<mfisch> sforshee / rsalveti: well, _stop works now,  but _shutdown hangs
<awe_> rsalveti, when you tested pin support, did you use the script from ofono-scripts, or dbus-send per my MR instructions?  I wasn't able to get the right syntax for the ofono-script
<mfisch> ogra_: can we remove the powerd.override upstart file?
<mfisch> ogra_: there are changes it is missing and more changes it will be missing, along with some massive cleanup
<ogra_> mfisch, could we merge them ? (or at least move some fixes over from there)
<mfisch> ogra_: we have all your fixes I think
<mfisch> ogra_: like the start on dbus
<ogra_> and the proper exec call
<mfisch> ogasawara: and respawn I just added today
<mfisch> sorry leann
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> she still steals my pings :)
<ogasawara> :)
<mfisch> ogra_: actually you can weigh in on the changes here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/powerd/lp1195800/+merge/174000
<mfisch> ogra_: its much cleaner now
<mfisch> ogra_: as far as I call tell all those variables are not useful
<ogra_> yeah, they come from pre=flipped i think
<ogra_> mfisch, could we turn off debugging by default ? it produces gigantic upstart logs
<mfisch> ogra_: that makes sense
<mfisch> ogra_: we log to syslog now
<mfisch> ogra_: for a few weeks now, but we could probably turn it off
<mfisch> comment it out anyway
<mfisch> sforshee: any opinions on turning the DEBUG off by default?
<ogra_> but yeah, if the MP above works fine i'm happy to drop the override
<sforshee> mfisch, ogra_: I'm okay with dropping debug by default. Might mean a little more work for bug reporters though ;-)
<mfisch> sforshee: we can put it on our wiki page
<ogra_> yeah
<mfisch> sforshee: code review updated
<sforshee> mfisch: I'm +1 on the MR but would still like to get rsalveti's feedback on the upstart job changes
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> jenkins is off doing something atm anyway
<sforshee> jenkins is such a slacker
<mfisch> ogra_: once this lands can you remove the override file? and actually it doesn't seem to be functional anyway
<mfisch> not sure why
<ogra_> hmm, it is used on my image here
<ogra_> but yeah, i'll remove it
<mfisch> I have debug messages here with my copy, and that flag is not set in the override file
<ogra_> if i set the flag i get about 300 messages per second ... if i unset it there is one line per second ... not sure thats the upstart job actually
<mfisch> ogra_: well the flag will be usnet in my MR
<ogra_> yeah
<mfisch> but I need to retest with your override out of the way
<ogra_> no, i mean i suspect there is something that sneaks through even if the variable is unset, are you sure its not that what you are seeing ?
<mfisch> "ofono_proxy_connect_cb succeeded", for example, that should only happen with debug enabled, right sforshee ?
<sforshee> mfisch: anything printed via powerd_debug should only print with debug enabled
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep powerd_debug /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> ok, then it is quiet here
<mfisch> ogra_: grep for powerd
<sforshee> ogra_: that's not part of the printout
<sforshee> yes
<mfisch> not powerd_debug
 * mfisch sneaks in a "HI OGRA!" debugu statement into his MR
<ogra_> only some messages from the first start
<ogra_> Jul 10 10:52:14 ubuntu-phablet powerd[393]: Using backlight at /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/backlight/s6e8aa0
<ogra_> Jul 10 10:52:35 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   29.741668] init: powerd main process (393) killed by SEGV signal
<ogra_> Jul 10 10:52:35 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   29.741760] init: powerd main process ended, respawning
<ogra_> Jul 10 10:52:35 ubuntu-phablet powerd[930]: Using backlight at /sys/devices/omapdss/display0/backlight/s6e8aa0
<mfisch> ogra_: okay those are NOT debug messages
<mfisch> Using backlight is an "info" message
<ogra_> the rest are matches against the kernels powerdomain messages
<mfisch> so thats what we should have once this MR goes
<ogra_> well, thats what i have with todays image
<sforshee> ogra_: believe me, if debug was enabled you'd see a lot more messages
<mfisch> ogra_: so that is using your override, which means all is well with the world
<mfisch> sforshee: if you restest my upstart change, be sure to move ogra's override somewhere
<ogra_> sforshee, yes, i was only wondering why the override doesnt work for mfisch
<mfisch> ogra_: I have a theory, let me try it
<sforshee> the override definitely works for me, because I always have to change it
<ogra_> let me rip that out right now :0
<ogra_> so you dont have to move it away
<mfisch> ogra_: I think before I must have been manually starting it, I didn't know about the override until 20 minutes ago ;)
<mfisch> this one day a week on powerd tends to leave me behind
<ogra_> oh, sorry for causing confusion then :)
<mfisch> sforshee: _shutdown hanging makes little sense to me
<mfisch> its just 1 line
<ogra_> uploaded
<mfisch> thanks ogasawara
<mfisch> dang it!
<mfisch> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> haha
<sforshee> mfisch: which package provides android_input_stack_shutdown?
<mfisch> sforshee: hybris: https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris
<mfisch> there's probably a version in bzr also
<sforshee> I like git better anyway :-)
<mfisch> the code has 1 statement: global_state = NULL;
<mfisch> well git may not be whats running on here
<sforshee> true
<mfisch> we can ask rsalveti where the source is when he comes back
<sforshee> mfisch: there are two versions of that function in the code I'm looking at
<sergiusens> sforshee: mfisch if it's hybris it's bzr branch ubuntu:hybris (or libhybris)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/libhybris
<ogra_> and https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/libhybris/trunk
<sergiusens> ah, yeah, https://launchpad.net/libhybris is the packaging branch
<mfisch> sforshee: show me?
<sforshee> mfisch: hybris/input/is.c
<sforshee> is the other version
<rsalveti> hey
 * rsalveti back
<sforshee> which just tries to call some dynamically linked symbol
<rsalveti> awe_: I used the python script
<awe_> rsalveti, would you mind sending me the command you used?  I had trouble with the python arg formatting...
<awe_> and thus used dbus_send
<mfisch> rsalveti: this is the MR we wanted your opinion on, specifically the upstart changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/powerd/lp1195800/+merge/174000
<rsalveti> awe_: just lock/unlock "pin" code
<rsalveti> sforshee: the packaging branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/libhybris/ubuntu
<rsalveti> but better just grab the source package
<rsalveti> got a bunch of patches in there
<rsalveti> mfisch: will see
<rsalveti> mfisch: hang on shutdown makes no sense
<rsalveti> sforshee: and the compat part needs to be built as part of the android image
<awe_> rsalveti, hmmm...  I thought "type" was required
<sforshee> rsalveti: okay, so the one powerd calls finds the corresponding call in the android part, and the call in the android part just sets global_state=NULL. Is that right?
<rsalveti> awe_: well, type is "pin"
<rsalveti> sforshee: yes
<awe_> yea...and it may be that I didn't figure that out before moving to dbus_send
<awe_> the errors messages weren't too clear
<rsalveti> mfisch: did it really get stuck in the shutdown part?
<rsalveti> or later on?
<mfisch> rsalveti: let me confirm
<awe_> rsalveti, I'll retry later before sending the email
<rsalveti> awe_: ok
<awe_> rsalveti, did the upstart expect fix land?
<rsalveti> mfisch: and also, please confirm if pressing power releases the process again
<rsalveti> awe_: you mean that respawn issue we had?
<awe_> rsalveti, ie. the bug that was causing shutdown to hang waiting for ofono?
<rsalveti> sure, that landed last week
<awe_> because upstart lost it's pid
<awe_> ok, cool
<mfisch> I had a few more prints after
<awe_> meant to ask you earlier
<mfisch> let me try
<mfisch> rsalveti: it's hanging on shutdown and power button press frees is
<mfisch> frees it, I mean
<True_unReal> hello?
<marcellux> hi. I'm getting soon a HTC One X and I was following some lists of supported devices and it was on it. Anyway, I visited some forums and there are many things not working yet. the forums were not so fresh, I must say. Is it possible to install Ubuntu on that device?
<WebbyIT> Any possibility to have u-touch on S4?
<rsalveti> mfisch: mind trying http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/libis_compat_layer.so-2 ?
<rsalveti> put it at /system/lib/libis_compat_layer.so
<mfisch> rsalveti: k
<rsalveti> then please also paste me the output of /system/bin/logcat after you tried that
<mfisch> okay
<mfisch> well
<mfisch> rsalveti: now it works
<mfisch> did you change anything besides printfs?
<rsalveti> mfisch: also removed the exit and wait from the class destructor
<mfisch> rsalveti:
<mfisch> E/InputStackCompatibilityLayer( 2575): ANDROID INPUT STACK: Stopping
<mfisch> E/InputStackCompatibilityLayer( 2575): ANDROID INPUT STACK: Shutting down
<mfisch> E/InputStackCompatibilityLayer( 2575): ANDROID INPUT STACK: DONE
<mfisch> rsalveti: well it's fixed now
<rsalveti> great
<mfisch> we stop pretty much instantly
<rsalveti> mfisch: I'll push that fix in hybris later today then
<mfisch> rsalveti: thanks
<nik90> tvoss|dinner: would you recommend moving the stopwatch code (which calculates the new time and other calculators) to a workerScript in QML? I believe workerscript are the only way of creating another thread to do something.
<mfisch> rsalveti: this is the bug #1199897
<ubot5> bug 1199897 in libhybris "powerd fails to properly exit because android_input_stack_stop() is hung" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199897
<nik90> tvoss|dinner: This would mean that the stopwatch calculations will be in the workerscript while the ui is all done in the QML timer itself.
<mfisch> rsalveti: any objections to the upstart change in that review?
<rsalveti> mfisch: thanks
<rsalveti> mfisch: do we need powerd_warn at all?
<rsalveti> I think you should just print that message to sterr instead
<rsalveti> and return the error
<mfisch> rsalveti: if it happens in the main instance, I'd like it to be logged
<awe_> rsalveti, mfisch, powerd's not using syslog, correct?
<sforshee> awe_: it is using syslog
<mfisch> it is using syslog
<awe_> ok
<awe_> rsalveti, then why print to stderr?
<rsalveti> it should
<mfisch> this is a special case that debuggers run into
<rsalveti> awe_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/powerd/lp1195800/+merge/174000
<mfisch> where you start powerd manually to test something and its running in upstart
<mfisch> so just for that case I log it and print it
<mfisch> seth and I have hit it a few times
<sforshee> for this case stderr makes even more sense than syslog, imho
<awe_> ah, k
<rsalveti> can we make exit return an error code somehow
<rsalveti> otherwise it'll look like it's returning successfully I guess
<mfisch> thats a good idea
<rsalveti> sforshee: +1
<sforshee> mfisch: make powerd_exit take an exit code
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> already done
<rsalveti> so I'd have just one print, to stderr and return an exit code meaning error
<asac> awe_: whats the ETA of SIM/PIN support?
<asac> i am right now in the US and have a prepaid sim and enjoy my phone very mich .... but once i come back my sim will again be locked
<asac> (note: not saying fastpath this ... just wondering)
<asac> cyphermox: maybe thats on your plate rather? ^^
<sergiusens> asac: I think awe_ already landed it and just needs to post instructions on how to enable
<cyphermox> asac: awe deals with it, yeah. though there will certainly be a need to hook this up to UI
<awe_> asac, yes should be landed as of today.  requires command-line magic till it's hooked up in the greeter ui
<awe_> asac, I'll be sending an email to the ML later today
<asac> nice ...
<asac> i might ask for a private instructor lesson if the mail is too complicated :)
<asac> lol
<asac> but i am not back until next week
<awe_> k
<True_unReal> hello?
<True_unReal> can anyone help me  out?
<cyphermox> True_unReal: with what
<cyphermox> you should just ask your question, someone will see it and answer :)
<True_unReal> i wanted to ask how do i fix bugs where do i go?
<esigolo> True_unReal: what kind ?
<True_unReal> well wifi and i dont get any network signal either
<esigolo> True_unReal: so do you want to solve a problem not a bug right ?
<True_unReal> oh my bad yes
<esigolo> True_unReal: wich model and touch version do you have
<esigolo> ?
<True_unReal> sorry for being such a noob but im not sure what you mean by that...
<esigolo> True_unReal: I mean is it a Nexus 4 ? 7 galaxy Nexus or other phone?
<esigolo> :)
<True_unReal> its another phone
<True_unReal> to be exact a Optimus L9
<esigolo> True_unReal: there is a broken flag on Wifi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/P760
<True_unReal> yes i know but that dev gave up on the project
<djjeff> Ubuntu uses Xorg what does Ubuntu-Touch use?
<esigolo> cyphermox: would be a problem if i tell  he will have to w8 to another person ! carry on the project?
<esigolo> True_unReal: i'm asking because as far i know the dev team are focused on Nexus devices right now
<cyphermox> esigolo: I know about wifi
<djjeff> why are they missing the NEXUS S
<esigolo> cyphermox: :)
<djjeff> NEXUS S is a great phone
<cyphermox> True_unReal: have you copied any firmware files you may need to bring up wifi, for instance, do you actually get a wlan devices?
<cyphermox> djjeff: someone has to work on it. Feel free to start a git tree if you have a nexus S
<esigolo> cyphermox: thanks :)
<cyphermox> (personally I certainly don't, and I don't have spare money for yet one more device :)
<True_unReal> i havent tried copying files because im not even sure where to copy it to
<esigolo> djjeff: yes it is
<cyphermox> True_unReal: you should take a look at the cyanogenmod tree for the Optimus L9, there should be a script that grabs the files for you from the phone before you flash Ubuntu on it
<esigolo> i'm trying to buy a oppo find 5 to use as my main phone ! until i'm using my n 4 to work on ubuntu touch
<True_unReal> This one ? "./extract-files.sh"
<lool> 123
<diogobaeder> Hi guys! Is anyone aware of some web page that might contain a list of apps that are already available for Ubuntu Phone?
<Noize> How do i partition my device so i can dual boot current rom and ubuntu Touch?
<zoktar> multirom
<pmcgowan> diogobaeder, I dont think there is one list, but good question
<zoktar> multirom just got support for ubuntu touch
<Noize> any others that have had support for a longer term?
<zoktar> iv been using it since ubuntu desktop for n7, works great
<diogobaeder> pmcgowan, is there, at least, something like a preliminar list? Like, a number of apps that were already ported?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, or popey do we have a consolidated apps list?
<Noize> ok thank you zoktar :)
<Noize> zoktar, is there multirom for N4?
<zoktar> Noize, think so search on xda
<tassadar_> no, there isn't
<mhall119> pmcgowan: of non-core-apps?
<Noize> damn
<pmcgowan> mhall119, one list of all the apps, ours, core, installable, ....
<tassadar_> but I would think there is some dual-boot solution for n4 on XDA
<mhall119> pmcgowan: not a definitve list, no
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we should make one
<mhall119> pmcgowan: we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection but it hasn't been kept up to date
<pmcgowan> right and its all the optional sort of apps
<mhall119> it's impossibble to have a complete list of all 3rd party development
<pmcgowan> mhall119, take that page and add the installed ones and core ones
<Noodle> Anyone running ubuntu-touch on the N7 (WiFi) successfully? Saw the note about the Grouper release of Saucy not working properly and was wondering if this was still the case.
<mhall119> pmcgowan: what would be the purpose of this list?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, see in one place all the available applications
<mhall119> Noodle: it mostly works
<mhall119> Noodle: you don't get audio or camera, but everything else works
<pmcgowan> diogobaeder was just asking for such a thing
<pmcgowan> there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<tassadar_> Noodle: I'm running yesterday's build, it's okay
<mhall119> pmcgowan: "available" meaning installable?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, it seems weird to have a page for core apps but not the ones canonical authored
<Noodle> Just grabbed today's build and I'm having very strange UI issues and couldn't seem to get the wifi turned on..
<pmcgowan> mhal
<mhall119> pmcgowan: well the ones canonical made are listed on the Launchpad project group: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<pmcgowan> mhall119, rather than have a core apps wiki page, lets have an apps page with everything
<pmcgowan> thats too hard to figure out
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ok, we'll need to still have a core apps wiki page, we use that for our regular project management, but we could put together a page that listed everything
<diogobaeder> pmcgowan, mhall119 , thanks!
<zoktar> Noodle, installed today on n7, you can setup the wifi if you get the keyboard up, then just reboot and should work.
<zoktar> Noodle, you get a Empty! after you enter password, just reboot.
<Noodle> zoktar: Funny thing is that it's picking up the networks around me but when I select one, it just puts an orange check mark next to it and then doesn't seem to do anything else.
<zoktar> Noodle, try pushing on the name or on the wifi icon, donno if thatl help, what i do.
<Noodle> zoktar: If I go to "System Settings > Wi-Fi" all I see is a white screen. I feel like I have the wrong ROM or something...
<mfisch> awe_: tony, sforshee mentioned some emergency call work. What special stuff does powerd need to do when someone dials 911?
<Noodle> My "Last Updated" also says 2013-04-09 That can't be right.
<zoktar> Noodle, dont do it from system settings, do it from the topside icon thingy
<awe_> mfisch, prevent the call from being cutoff
<mhall119> Noodle: in the System Settings app?
<mhall119> Noodle: the system settings is in the early stages of development, a lot of things in there aren't implemented yet or are using hard-coded placeholder data
<mfisch> awe_: sounds like what we do for a regular call
<Noodle> Yea. I think I found my error though. Following the guide on Ubuntu wiki site lead me to install "saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf" rather than the one meant specifically for Grouper
<awe_> mfisch, I haven't spent much time on emergency calls yet, was just giving sforshee a heads-up
<awe_> mfisch, this might even trump low-battery shutdown
<mfisch> awe_: ah, so there's a special case then
<mfisch> once we enable low battery shutdown ;)
<awe_> mfisch, and there are other instances where the flag might be raised due to a network initiated request
<awe_> so in general, it's something power should  monitor
<awe_> mfisch, that said, I'm pretty sure there's more work to do on my end... so still to come
<mfisch> ok
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-tools/remove_hybris_checkout/+merge/174052
<esigolo_> ow lord !
<esigolo_> nickserv not working and i'm not able to ghost my nick
<esigolo> -.-
<esigolo> ahuauhha
<esigolo> rsalveti: Do you know when we will have a ubuntu hour São Paulo?
<rsalveti> aloisiojr: alright, pushed
<aloisiojr> rsalveti: tks :)
<mhall119> bzoltan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318666/qt-creator-html5-project-lsqlite3
<mhall119> looks like there might be a missing dependency for the html5 template
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, ^^
<pmcgowan> must be the sample app needs it, may want to do it differently
<cyphermox> rsalveti: uploaded NM with the fixes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome, will test
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, mmmh werird though ..
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, I just tried and it works fine for me
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I installed the music app, seems its not compatible somehow
<pmcgowan> shell locked up
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, I have that package, though
<popey> pmcgowan: our music app on the latest build on nexus 4?
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, removed it and it still works so who knows
<pmcgowan> popey, yes
 * popey gets his n4
<popey> you sure you're not using the cardboard cutout?
<popey> i just "adb shell" and then "apt-get install music-app" and it pulls in ours (I have the PPAs enabled)
<pmcgowan> popey, yep deleted that before loading
<popey> hmmm
<pmcgowan> log says it starts music app
 * popey takes a look
<pmcgowan> popey, working for you?
<popey> not yet, wasnt installed
<popey> i had the cardboard one
<popey> sorry, its slow, i think it's defaulting to 3g
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do you have a lot of music in /home/phablet/Music ?
<pmcgowan> popey, I just tried again and it worked
<pmcgowan> popey, something more to it then
<popey> bah, networking a bit borked for me
<pmcgowan> now I need to load some music
<pmcgowan> popey, so nm, its related to something else I did first
<popey>   Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-11 - System error)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it may have been it's sub-optimal media scanner just consuming a lot of CPU
<popey> that error needs to die in a fire
<popey> hmm, i appear to have a zillion gsm connections
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863046/
<pmcgowan> mhall119, hmm added music files but dont see em
<popey> known bug possibly
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1193633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1193633 in Ubuntu Music App "Doesn't recurse directories" [Critical,Fix committed]
<pmcgowan> all at top level
<popey> it doesnt find files at top level for me either
<RobbyF> just got a samsung sIII SGH-I747, I hope i can run daily's on it
 * popey tries trunk music app
<popey> yay!
<popey> trunk works
<pmcgowan> popey, whats trunk
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-10-230704.png
<popey> looks like that
<popey> so I did a bzr branch of the bzr trunk and build a deb
<popey> which will land in the ppa once jenkins does its stuff
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> duh
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/music-app_0.3_all.deb
<popey> wget that on the device then dpkg -i music-app_0.3_all.deb
<popey> if you want to try it right now
<popey> plays audio too ☻
<Well> hi peoples ?
<popey> hello Well
<AskUbuntu> differences between ubuntu touch and ubuntu-touch-preview | http://askubuntu.com/q/318684
<popey> and still plays after the screen blanks
<Well> I need a hint, I want to install ubuntu on my phone xperia j
<popey> is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<pmcgowan> very nice
<popey> working for you pmcgowan ?
<pmcgowan> popey, it does
<popey> great!
<pmcgowan> now I eod for a while
<popey> some UI issues
<pmcgowan> yep
<popey> will file bugs ☻
<pmcgowan> may not be worth bugs yet
<pmcgowan> ui seems not done
<Well> can someone give me a hint, I will get will be? ?
<popey> true
<popey> Well: if someone ports Ubuntu Touch to your device....
<Well> I'm from Brazil. I've been reading the wiki but it does not have a legal support in Portuguese. so I came here.
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, I'll play w/ it a bit ...
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, ok but seems fine to me, who knows what he did
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> I don't really any specific connection
<alex-abreu> at first I though it was somehow pulled out by something like localstorage but no it doesn't make sense
<alex-abreu> pulled in
<pmcgowan> he must have run a different project, thats easy in qtc
<alex-abreu> yeah
<ax562> Sup mbm?
<ax562> How is the ubuntu touch forefront?
<ax562> Is this past preview ed yet?
<murrayuk> hey guys, I'm just putting Ubuntu touch on my N4 now and in bootloader downloading the boot.img, etc I got an error while executing adb push. I can only get into the bootloader now and nowhere else and my device isn't showing in adb. Not really sure where to go from here... any ideas?
<sergiusens> murrayuk: there is no adb in the bootloader, that could explain your issue
<murrayuk> ah okay. How do I get ubuntu fully installed from here then? Since I can't go anywhere else?
<sergiusens> murrayuk: your description of what you've done seems pretty vague, so can you start by clearly stating what you did, I'm assuming you did this manually.
<popey> murrayuk: you using our instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<murrayuk> I did it through the guide on the ubuntu webside. Did everything through terminal that it said, all went well. it rebooted into bootloader and started installed everything then I got an error while executing adb push of the autodeploy.zip.
<popey> what error?
<murrayuk> I'll put it into a pastebin. one second.
<murrayuk> http://pastebin.com/78Tcw0qE
<popey> does "adb devices" show the device?
<sergiusens> murrayuk: so you are indeed in recovery and not in the bootloader
<murrayuk> It didn't go into the recovery
<murrayuk> my phone powered off afterwards
<murrayuk> It shows in adb devices if its powered off
<murrayuk> I'm guessing something went wrong and I should reflash android back onto it and try again?
<sergiusens> murrayuk: powered off? just reboot into recovery and run phablet-flash -d mako
<murrayuk> I tried going into recovery last time and it just rebooted but its worked this time funnily enough. Just ran the command and it seems to be doing something... Thanks :)
<popey> great
<fangli> hello guys! Do you think it's worth to move from Android to Ubuntu on my LG Nexus 4?
<murrayuk> is there a way to go back? can't seem to figure it out :p
<popey> murrayuk: figure what out?
<murrayuk> how to back inside the os
<popey> murrayuk: we have this process quite well documented on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> what have you done?
<murrayuk> got stuck on a network error screen. You know how android has a back button in the bottom left? How do I do that on ubuntu touch.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-11
<popey> if you swipe back up to the top of the screen it will make the network indicator disappear
<murrayuk> Is it possible to add my google contacts yet? It says that I should go into the accounts in system settings but there is only twitter and facebook there
<popey> there is a command line tool to do it
<murrayuk> is there a thread with useful command lines such as that?
<popey> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<murrayuk> I keep getting this error "bash: ubuntu_chroot: command not found"
<dejello> Anyone synced repos and try building again?  Mine's having an issue with the ubuntu-boot.img file not being present.  Started looking around but just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue
<popey> murrayuk: ahh interesting, where are you seeing instructions to use ubuntu_chroot?
<popey> we no longer need that
<murrayuk> Ah okay, it was on the link you gave me :)
 * popey pokes sergiusens to fix that
 * sergiusens thinks about updating blog entry
<popey> \o/
<murrayuk> is there a default sudo password for the phone?
<popey> phablet
<murrayuk> I'm getting this error now "[INFO] addressbook: looking for databases...
<murrayuk> [ERROR] GLib-GObject: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<murrayuk> [INFO] addressbook: backend failed
<murrayuk> "
<asac> cyphermox: you said that by now i can roam nicely between 3g and wifi?
<asac> e.g. is it worth me giving that a try?
<popey> yes
<asac> ok cool
<popey> todays image has 3g on by default
<asac> let me double check i have the latest image
<popey> s/today/yesterdays/
<asac> how can i find that out without installing latest?
<asac> well let me just flash and be safe
<popey> heh
<popey> if i could remember how to tell, I'd tell you, then put it in the FAQ
<asac> still would love to be able to see the build id somewhere in the UI :)
<asac> or shell
<popey> its in a file somewhere, i just dont recall where
<asac> popey: yeah. no problem my memory is at least as bad as yours :)
<asac> we are just old
<popey> so true
<asac> interesting ... so phablet-flash didnt download anything, just went directly to flashing... guess that means i had the latest :)
<popey>  /system/ubuntu_stamp
<popey> yes
<popey> which means you could CTRL+C
<asac> it is already pushing
<asac> i am scared that it will be trashed
<popey> you can kill that
<asac> ok done :)
<popey> thats just like ftping a file up
<asac> and now?
<popey> reboot
<asac> just pull power?
<popey> adb reboot
<asac> nice ... screen is off :0
<asac> now it boots
<asac> ok the wifi indicator is still bogus i guess ... i am connected against a 70/70 AP and its completely black. but i can ping
<popey> nm-tool
<popey> i find that the best way to see what connections i have
<asac> cool... both are connected :)
<asac> wonder if thats good for power consumption ... is that also the case on android if i am on wifi?
<asac> bfiller: when is "remember password" for webbrowser targetted?
 * asac goes for smoke
<RobbyF> alright, unlocked my galaxy datt, time to ubuntu touch it up
<RobbyF> anyone done this before and want to walk me through it, first time ever. not a dev
<popey> asac: 3g eats battery way more than wifi
<asac> popey: right... hence i thought that on android they go to pure phone and turn off 3g if you hit wifi
<asac> while here it seems we have now both cooking :)
<asac> ok going for real :)
<asac> bbib
<zdlite> Hi, Just dropped Ubuntu touch onto Nexus 4. I'm having issue making phone calls though when i press the dial button nothing happens.
<zdlite> Did i do something wrong?
<zdlite> anyone here?
<RobbyF> people are here
<zdlite> ok thanks Rob
<RobbyF> must be busy
<RobbyF> shouldn't have a problem with making a call
<RobbyF> I was on 0708 build and it was ok
<pmcgowan> zdlite, do you have a pin on your sim
<lyric340> Hi, I'm just getting started and involved, is the data for maguro accurate (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus)?
<pmcgowan> lyric340, that page is a bit out of date, maguro is a primary reference so support there will be as good as any device
<lyric340> @pmcgowan, Thanks for the heads up. Is there any documentation on what is not working on Galaxy Nexus?
<lyric340> I'm looking for an area to help...
<pmcgowan> lyric340, not really an up to date list, better to ask here, the PIN support just landed for example
<pmcgowan> lyric340, happy to have help, whats your interest
<lyric340> I'm a little more partial to kernel/HAL layer when working with Android, but interested in looking at Ubuntu Touch as a whole.
<pmcgowan> lyric340, did you get on the email list as well?
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<lyric340> @pmcgowan, not yet. I have only just now pulled the code, and begun setting up my environments and keys.
<pmcgowan> lyric340, we are using much of he HAL so thats good
<pmcgowan> most of the devs are offline this evening
<lyric340> @pmcgowan, I'm in the market for a new phone to free up my galaxy nexus for work on this.
<pmcgowan> great
<lyric340> Okay, I'll sign up for the mailing list, and then plod through the code and read through the mailing lists. As soon as I can get a replacement phone, I'll wipe and flash my galaxy nexus and begin more in depth work.
<pmcgowan> reflashing is pretty straight forward but it wipes android so its all or nothing
<pmcgowan> good
<pmcgowan> lyric340, anything that is working will work on the nexus so its a good device to use
<lyric340> Exactly why I need the replacement first...
<pmcgowan> ok
<lyric340> @pmcgowan, All signed up, I have some reading to do. Thank you so much for your time this evening.
<pmcgowan> ok will look for you next time
<True_unReal> hello?
<djcanadajeff> if I can get into ubuntu touch chroot but my screen is black
<djcanadajeff> how do I fix this, can I post/view logs that will help find whats wrong
<rickspencer3> hey all, does anyone know if awe's PIN support is in the current build if I do phablet-flash now?
<rickspencer3> or do I need to wait for popey and ogra to validate the image?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ^ do you know? awe's mail said something about "today's image"
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no, I'm more reviewing our work to publish as much as packages as possible, didn't flash before ogra or popey gives the green flag :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I thought they were going to validate the image and the move it to current
<rickspencer3> so you couldn't get an "awful" image with phablet-flash
<rickspencer3> did I understand that correctly?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I understood that too, so if you're wrong, we both are :-)
<didrocks> (not sure it's a good relief though ;))
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, should be interesting to see how it goes when all the auto-pilot tests are being run on the daily images
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, TBH, I don't expect that much difference as explained in the email as we already run 80% of them in daily releases
<didrocks> (but better once we will be able to run then on the hardware)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think we will see issues
<didrocks> they are, the apps stacks have tests failing for 2 days for instance
<rickspencer3> I think running the tests on the daily image will cause back pressure to ensure that the daily upstream releases are good
<didrocks> but you shouldn't see those as the components are then blocked for release
<rickspencer3> I suspect it will make your job easier
<didrocks> I hope so as well :) also, it's another data point to try to ducktype where the breakage happened
<didrocks> if it passed dailies
<rickspencer3> didrocks, also, I think adding the existing testes are just a start
<didrocks> and then it's broken, we'll see that it's something else from distro
<rickspencer3> we can use auto-pilot for testing all kinds of things
<rickspencer3> didrocks, exactly
<rickspencer3> integration testing is a good thing
<didrocks> yep :)
<rickspencer3> and if it goes smoothly because the individual stacks are well tested, that's also a good thing
<rickspencer3> the key will be our speed in which we respond to test failures
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we always take latest image with otto (and dist-upgrade in the morning), so we already catched several times regression from distros impacting us.
<didrocks> yep, agree on the speed to respond to issues
<rickspencer3> didrocks, yeah, like asac said, it will be good if we get to green quickly because of the work you already did
<rickspencer3> I think running the tests that we already have is step 1
<rickspencer3> step 2 will be adding new tests
<rickspencer3> step 3 will be making it simple to run the tests in emulation, for developers and in the lab
<rickspencer3> imo
<didrocks> yep, totally agreed that step3 is a little bit too hard still for developers
<didrocks> or just to be able to reproduce the env localy even
<rickspencer3> didrocks, that's longer term ... I think our focus on daily quality right now is the best way to go, rather than waiting for magic tools to be developed ;)
<rickspencer3> but we'll get to step 3, I am certain
<didrocks> right, but I really think we need to have better manual testing right now
<didrocks> like what we did for unity
<didrocks> write a lot of manual tests, that we do for every release
<didrocks> then, those manual tests would be transformed into autopilot tests
<didrocks> that will ensure we always have a consistent phone image, knowing exactly the scenarios that works
<didrocks> (and if we discover a new one failing, extending the manual test doc)
<mko> hi
<didrocks> popey: maybe that will make sense to you to ease your dogfooding task, thoughts? ^
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> rickspencer3: as I understand it phablet-flash currently doesn't pull from "current" but latest image on cdimage, it would need to be patched to do that. I don't see a bug filed for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools
<rickspencer3> hey popey
<rickspencer3> so if I phablet-flash now I can try the PIN support?
<popey> when did PIN support land?
<popey> the latest image on cdimage is yesterdays
<rickspencer3> popey, in awe's mail to @ubuntu-phone he said something about "today's" image
<popey> oh, not opened email yet
 * popey does so
<Saviq> asac, ping
<popey> rickspencer3: I just apt-get update and apt-get install ofono-scripts on my phone which has yesterdays image
<popey> which would be "today" by awe's timezone
<rickspencer3> popey, so should I try phablet-flash?
<popey> did you flash it "yesterday"?
<popey> well you'll need to apt-get install ofono-scripts anyway, because that's not in the build (yet)
<popey> you certainly could phablet-flash if you want a clean start
<rickspencer3> popey, ok
<rickspencer3> In a bit I'll install the ofono-scripts and give it a try
<popey> didrocks: do you know of any manual tests we already have for any of the phone components?
<popey> ah yes, on the QA tracker
<didrocks> popey: yeah, it's quite limited, but it's a good starting base
 * popey was looking in text files, silly me
<didrocks> rickspencer3: btw, what about putting on the dashboard the daily release tests result as well?
<didrocks> I think it will be valuable to see what failures blocked landing on some components
<rickspencer3> didrocks, wfm, but I guess talk to gema about that?
<didrocks> gema: ^
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I think it would be good if you see a failure on the image, if you could see easily if the failure was on the daily release
<gema> didrocks: what testing are you referring to? autolanding?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, to see the diff :)
<rickspencer3> so you would quickly know if it's a pure upstream or an integration issue
<didrocks> gema: daily release, yeah
<didrocks> rickspencer3: exactly!
<gema> didrocks: we are working on that with the PS QA folks, the views are not quite where you can compare things straight away but we are working on it
<didrocks> gema: ah, so you will publish soon the daily release tests status as well? great! :)
<gema> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> great :)
<gema> didrocks: we'll land a first version soon and then we can work on making it better for your needs
<gema> didrocks: I am chasing your devices today
<didrocks> gema: excellent, that will be of a great help, thanks!
<gema> didrocks: the very least I am going to make one or two of the ones we already have available for your testing
<gema> and speed up the set up of the new ones
<gema> didrocks: next time ping me earlier, plz :D
<didrocks> gema: we opened a RT in may as requested, but I guess with pgraner transitionning and so on, the requests and pings were lost :)
<gema> didrocks: it's been quite busy, yep, but I wasn't on copy on that RT so I completely missed that
<gema> didrocks: I had been naively waiting for a while and thought you were busy with something else, rather than waiting for the devices
<didrocks> gema: well, I think otto will need some adjustement once in prod, but with our local devices, it's working fine
<didrocks> as we always refresh with latest images, but only provision once, it's fast as well :)
<gema> didrocks: yep, but to be able to adjust in prod you need something to run on
<didrocks> exactly ;)
<gema> didrocks: will let you and jibel know later today
<didrocks> thanks!
<gema> np
<djcanadajeff> I can get into ubuntu touch chroot but my screen is black
<djcanadajeff> how do I fix this, can I post/view logs that will help find whats wrong
<djcanadajeff> I'd even be willing to offer VNC remote desktop if someone could assist with this
<seb128> do we have any way to lock screen rotation at the moment?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Population Day! :-D
<seb128> is that going to be a Mir feature? do we have an api somewhere in the stack to read/set the screen rotation locking?
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder why the image doesnt finish today
<xnox> seb128: we did have a tiny daemon doing screen rotation on nexus7-X, not sure if we have same for surfaceflinger....
<popey> ogra_: still running or crapped out?
<seb128> xnox, I doubt the solution used there works on the touch image
<ogra_> no, the rotation is managed through androids sensor service via platform-api
<seb128> tvoss_, ^ do you know about that?
<ogra_> and hybris
<xnox> seb128: yeah... i wouldn't expect it to.....
<tvoss_> xnox, what's the use case you want to solve?
<ogra_> no idea if we can lock it already ... probably via a property (try getprop if you see anything rotation related)
<seb128> tvoss_, I was the one asking
<seb128> tvoss_, I'm trying to figure what I need the system-settings "lock screen rotation" switch to
<seb128> tvoss_, I'm trying to figure what I need to plug the system-settings "lock screen rotation" switch to
<ogra_> popey, look like it is still running .... i'm probably just impatient
<tvoss_> seb128, hmmm, should end up somewhere in the shell. saviq, can you help out here?
<Saviq> tvoss_, seb128, well, we have no such thing yet
<m-b-o> I can't unlock my phone anymore after apt-get upgrade this morning. Is there a way to unlock the screen from shell?
<tvoss_> Saviq, so all apps listen to the rotation sensor?
<seb128> Saviq, is that on a roadmap (Mir, shell, platform api, ...)?
<Saviq> tvoss_, yes
<tvoss_> Saviq, I think we should put it on the roadmap
<Saviq> tvoss_, and I still don't know how we can communicate with the app for that (and other questions the shell might need to ask the app)
<Saviq> tvoss_, I've asked many times, didn't get no answer
<Saviq> we == shell
<popey> m-b-o: i dont see that issue. do you not get the launcher when you pull in from left?
<popey> i upgraded then rebooted and it's fine
<tvoss_> Saviq, ack. I was wondering if it would make sense for the shell to "own" the device rotation system setting, with apps listening to it
<tvoss_> s/system setting/system property
<Saviq> tvoss_, still, what if the app doesn't support the orientation you've locked in?
<tvoss_> Saviq, up to the app to not react to it
<Saviq> tvoss_, let me find a doc
<tvoss_> Saviq, ack
<ogra_> ah, there is the image
<m-b-o> popey: I can't turn on the screen anymore, when it's gone black after idling.
<popey> m-b-o: can you adb shell in over usb and see if unity8 is running?
<m-b-o> popey: and I can't turn of the screen when using on/off button. it fallsback to the lock screen, the screen dimms some times and turns off
<m-b-o> unity8 is running
<m-b-o> and when i click the on/off button, cpu load is on unity8
<popey> if you adb shell in and look in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs - anything interesting?
<m-b-o> popey: nope
<popey> m-b-o: rebooted it?
<m-b-o> several times. only came up after some persuasion and after the battery was removed
<popey> erk
<popey> you are using the latest flipped image?
<popey> i.e. when you "adb shell" you get an ubuntu root prompt, not an android one?
<m-b-o> haven't tried adb, was ssh'ing
<popey> ah ok
<m-b-o> popey: have a gnex. using on/off key, screen falls back to lock screen instead of getting switched off. can swipe away lockscreen. when on lockscreen and doing nothing, screens dimms slowly before getting switched off
<popey> ogra_: does your gnex do the above after an apt-get upgrade?
<m-b-o> image is from end of last week, flashed via twrp
<popey> ah
<popey> you probably want to flash newer, 20130710 - or wait for todays image a bit later
<ogra_> the powerd upstart job moved today
<popey> oh, todays image arrived
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130711/
 * popey flashes
<ogra_> i said so above, but didnt ping you, sorry
<popey> np
<popey> so you did
<popey> ogra_: out of interest, what will we do at weekends, still flash and manually move to current? (I am happy to do that)
<ogra_> hmm, good question
<popey> given saturday image may well have friday crack / fun in it
<popey> and for some saturday is a good day to flash
<ogra_> well, i hope we wont have to do that for more than one weekend
<popey> you're expecting automation?
<ogra_> i know plars_ is working on fixing automated testing
<popey> ok
<ogra_> yes
<popey> happy to do it until that happens
<ogra_> there are a few parts missing on the build side too ... i'm just trying to fix them
<rickspencer3> \o/ German SIM with PIN is working!
<popey> yay
<popey> ogra_: flashed 20130711 to mako, made phone call, browsed web, started some apps okay
<ogra_> great
<popey> however I am now seeing what m-b-o reported
<ogra_> rickspencer3, yay
<popey> can't wake/unlock the phone from slumber
<ogra_> check syslog for powerd
<ogra_> (and check if powerd runs at all)
<popey> dmesg | grep powerd returns blank
<popey> Jul 11 09:55:28 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    1.225118] sp_tx_vbus_powerdown: 3.3V output disabled
<popey> Jul 11 09:55:28 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    1.283290] sp_tx_hardware_powerdown: anx7808 power down
<popey> Jul 11 09:55:49 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   26.221455] init: powerd main process (446) killed by SEGV signal
<popey> Jul 11 09:55:49 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   26.257836] init: powerd main process ended, respawning
<popey> Jul 11 09:55:50 ubuntu-phablet powerd[1133]: Using backlight at /sys/devices/i2c-0/0-0038/backlight/lm3530
<popey> oops
<popey> same on nexus 7
<ogra_> do you see it in the pprocesslist ?
<ogra_> it seems to have respawned
<popey> yes
<popey> root      1133  0.0  0.2  71624  5404 ?        Ssl  09:55   0:00 /usr/bin/powerd
<ogra_> hmm, thats weird
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1200156
<popey> to track it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200156 in touch-preview-images "Can't wake phone from sleep" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> i used to ship a powerd.override job before ... but that was completely moved over into powerd now
<popey> wonder who got bug 1200000
<ubot5> bug 1200000 in Midori "about:version should include activated extensions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200000
<ogra_> it shold behave exactly the same still
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: is there an issue with network manager?  Since the 3g auto connect thing has been in place the wifi list hasn't been populated. Or has been but sporadically
<jodh> popey: anything useful in /var/log/upstart/powerd.log ?
<popey> __pthread_gettid -2
<popey> __pthread_gettid -2
<popey> "no"
 * ogra_ waits for his flash to finish
<popey> davmor2: can't tell right now as my phone is a bit borked
<popey> m-b-o: could you confirm bug 1200156
<ubot5> bug 1200156 in touch-preview-images "Can't wake phone from sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200156
<davmor2> popey: is that a hint not to upgrade this morning
<popey> yes
<m-b-o> popey: yes
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> popey: thanks for the hint I was going to flash my devices after reading emails :)
<popey> always worth checking in here first ☻
<mcute> Hi guys,anyone knows when the phone function is going to be usable in denmark ?
<popey> mcute: should work in any region that has GSM
<gema> popey: then that bug's important is quite high, I'd say critical
<mcute> i can recieve calls, but cant make them :)
<gema> mcute: what is the problem with making a call, are you trying to call a normal number or a services number?
<davmor2> gema: Naaaaaaaaaaaaa it's only a flesh wound
<popey> gema: fixed
<gema> popey: it's fixed?! that was quick :D
<popey> hah
<popey> i wish
<mcute> a normal cell number..it just goes to voicemail, no matter who i'm calling
<gema> mcute: what happens when you call a home number?
<mcute> didn't try that, don't know anyone that uses one : )
<ogra_> heh
<gema> mcute: haha, can you tell me what image you are using?
<mcute> don't recall the version number, but its for the n4/mako
<ogra_> when did you flash it ?
<mcute> and it was a week ago i had it on
<popey> mcute: phone me! :D
<popey> Note: I am not in Denmark.
<mcute> i did talk on the phone while using it...but coldn't make a call, straight to voicemail and then they would call back
<ogra_> k, doesnt suspend here either on maguro
<ogra_> restarting powerd doesnt help apparently
<ogra_> i doubt it is related to the upstart job
<gema> ogra_: needed to talk to you about the manual testing you guys are doing and was wondering if we could automate that and hook those tests to the publication of the images like we do with desktop
<gema> ogra_: it'd help to know everything you guys are verifying as a minimum
<ogra_> gema, i think plars_ was already working on it
<gema> ogra_: yes he is, the problem is that I don't think our default tests as they are cover all you need
<ogra_> gema, flashing, booting, starting an app and looking around if the shell is populated is what i do
<gema> or I don't know if they do, rather
<ogra_> i guess popey also tries a call
<m-b-o> ogra_: what action should get triggered when pressing on/off key?
<gema> uhmmm... maybe we should add the phone-app tests to the default job that'll run on every image
<ogra_> m-b-o, powerd should recieve a message via dbus and switch the backlight on/off (and some other stuff)
<popey> i called earlier, yes
<popey> it worked but the phone app was very laggy
<ogra_> gema, i think there is a test suite for the coreapps, when we had a broken image recently they properly all failed for asac
<ogra_> i guess that would be a good one to run
<ogra_> beyond that, my tests are very visual (check if the lenses in the shell are all populated for example) not sure how to automate that
<gema> ogra_: there's several for the core apps
<popey> we're mostly doing shakedown tests
<popey> to make sure it's not catastrophically broken
<gema> ack
<popey> today i flashed, booted, launched 5 apps, dialled a number, made sure internet worked
<gema> popey: whenever we switch to automating checking, we may miss some of the things you guys are checking until all the tests are working properly
<popey> i dont plan on stopping doing my daily shakedown
<gema> because I'd like to hook them up to stop images only when we are happy that they work as expected most of the time
<popey> I've been doing them for weeks already
<gema> popey: yeah, but if we hook up the automated tests to daily images they'll get published based on jenkins' feeling, not your testing
<gema> popey: even though you can continue to do your testing afterwards
<gema> you may find some problem has escaped us
<popey> well maybe we should throw some deliberately broken images at jenkins and see whether it passes them or not
<popey> e.g. todays and 20130709
<popey> because if it passes really bad images then i dont think it can be trusted to gate the images
<gema> popey: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
 * popey has a mirror of past images you can throw at jenkins:- http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/
<gema> it does
<gema> well, today's results are not there yet
<popey> wow look at all those passes for 20130709
<popey> thus proving my point
<gema> popey: yes
<gema> and my worry
<popey> that should have red lights on it
<gema> that's why I want to improve those tests
<popey> ergo we should not trust it yet
<gema> popey: what was broken on the 9th image?
<popey> I'd be happy to video myself doing a morning test so you can see exactly what I do, because I may not describe it well ☻
<ogra_> gema, the shell
<popey> shell didn't show any dynamic content
<gema> popey: that'd be super useful
<popey> alright, will video it tomottow
<popey> -typos
<gema> popey: ack
<davmor2> gema: I do a heavier shakedown on an evening as I use the galaxy nexus and n7 as my daily devices where I can.
<davmor2> I miss youtube play back though :)
<gema> davmor2: that's good, I need to make sure you don't get broken and your evening entertainment obscured by bugs then :P
<gema> davmor2: although you being you, you'll find other bugs :)
<davmor2> gema: It's me they could say it was perfect and I'd find the only bug :)
<gema> davmor2: yep, and I'd find the one after you no problem :P
<davmor2> gema: hahaha
<popey> this is true
<ogra_> hmm
<pete-woods> dpm: hi! Regarding the docs you uploaded for me yesterday - do they update automatically with distro releases of the -doc package?
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<xnox> ogra_: coloured output of android build looks "funny" in launchpad build logs.... =) but waiting for it to build and hopefully not fail like last time.
<ogra_> xnox, yay
<popey> ogra_: who should we poke with that bug?
<ogra_> popey, working on it
<popey> ok
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> gimme a few reboots more
 * popey reboots ogra_ 
<ogra_> lol
 * popey hopes we have backups
<xnox> ogra_: it takes 23minutes here. I'll give distro builders 1.5h
<ogra_> well, you corss build, dont you ?
<katie> popey, hi, i've updated my phablet-tools but still getting similar error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864505/
<xnox> ogra_: yeah.
<xnox> katie: oohh mako. I could try flashing yours manually here.
<katie> xnox., that would be great.. are you in the office?
<xnox> katie, yeap =)
<ogra_> env QT_QPA_PLATFORM=hybris
<ogra_> env ANDROID_ROOT=/system
<ogra_> popey, ^^ add these two to the upstart job
<ogra_> then reboot
<popey> ogra_: which upstart job?
<ogra_> powerd.conf
<popey> k
<m-b-o> ogra_: popey: this fixes it
<popey> nice one m-b-o
<djjeff> does ubuntu touch require android/cyanogenmod to run?
<djjeff> or can it run as a stand alone
<ogra_> djjeff, it uses the drivers (and some services) from android
<djjeff> sounds kinda lame
<ogra_> ??
<djjeff> it should have been built from the ground up
<djjeff> because each time a new ubuntu touch comes out
<djjeff> would you not have to upgrade cyanogenmod as well
<popey> ogra_: yup, that did it
<ogra_> djjeff, well, yeah, then we would have supported exactly the one phone for which we would have drivers
<ogra_> djjeff, if yu can show me one that actually *has* linux (not android) drivers
<ogra_> popey, great, uploading a fix
<popey> neo freerunner ㋛
<djjeff> could we find linux drivers for my hardware
<popey> manufacturers generally dont make them, so no
<djjeff> I have samsung galaxy tab 10.1 (p4wifi)
<djjeff> I was able to get raring to work on p4wifi
<djjeff> but not saucy
<djjeff> because the cyanogenmod is out of date now?
<xnox> ogra_: so katie's mako is unflipped, and it doesn't have enough space on /data to flash it.
<ogra_> djjeff, you wont find any drivers except android ones for your tablet (nor for most usable other phones ... ) there is a reason we picked that path ...
<ogra_> djjeff, ping the person that does the port for your device, porters need to regulary rebuild if we change code
<djjeff> the porter for the p4wifi is missing
<ogra_> popey, i uploaded a workaround but didnt touch powerd itself, can you assign the bug to mfisch and tell him about the two vars in there
<djjeff> cant reach them
<popey> sure
<ogra_> well, alternatively you could try porting yourself
<djjeff> is it easy to port?
<ogra_> see the wikipage from the channel topic it has a step by step porting guide
<djjeff> could I take a nightly image of cyanogenmod and port it over quickly?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you need to port the source
<ogra_> we dont use 90% of cyanogenmod ... as i said, literally only the drivers and some services that make use of them
<ogra_> (sensors, graphics drivers etc)
<djjeff> so why would raring work on my p4wifi
<djjeff> and saucy just show black screen
<djjeff> does not make sense
<ogra_> sure it does
<ogra_> the bridging library that is used for communicating with android (libhybris) lives on both, ubuntu and android
<djjeff> I dont have android installed
<ogra_> if it gets updated on the ubuntu side, the android side needs to be updated accordingly
<djjeff> only cyanogenmod
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> you are aware that cyanogenmod *is* android ?
<djjeff> where in cyanogenmod do I need to update is there a guide
<ogra_> just differently built
<ogra_> yes, see the channel topic, there is a porting guide
<djjeff> cyanogenmod lives in /system
<ogra_> the patched android/cyanogenmod tree needs to be rebuilt regulary
<ogra_> every time libhybris changes in the ubuntu side
<djjeff> is there a prebuilt cyanogenmod that I can download somewhere?
<ogra_> yes, the one done by the porter
<ogra_> but as you already noticed he didnt updatte since raring
<ogra_> so reach oout to him and make him rebuild it
<ogra_> i see his contact info linked on the wiki
<ogra_> just contact him
<ogra_> xnox, then katie needs to make some room :)
<ogra_> (just a guess though :) )
<asac> ogra_: we ran through all apps (core and default) to ge ta feel
<asac> even wit h new image the outlook is gloomy :)... i hope folks have run them on their own and are working on it
<xnox> ogra_: 41 minutes, done https://launchpad.net/~canonical-foundations/+archive/upstart-daily/+build/4785831
<xnox> ogra_: I have no clue if those are flashable at all, though =)
 * ogra_ takes a look at the build log
<ogra_> the output looks promising at least :)
<ogra_> i'll do some tests later, still busy getting the buildstamp into our rootfs atm ... seems thats what blocks automated testing
<xnox> ogra_: the ppa for that package is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive/android/+packages
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: i'm off to launch and fix up installer. Will try to test them as well.
<ogra_> are the binary blobs supposed to be in there ?
<xnox> ogra_: they are.
<xnox> ogra_: they are there, no idea if they are suppose to be or not.
<xnox> tarball is still 500M =( and the images/zips include/embed kernel, not sure how good or bad that is.
<ogra_> well, they kind of have to
<ogra_> oh, you mean you dont pull the kernel packages dynamically atm ?
<WebbyIT> Hi balloons :) Can you help me? I'm following the autopilot tutorial, but I have an error when I try to launch it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864665/
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: remove the / at the end, should only be the name CurrencyConverter
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: thanks :)
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: you can even call "autopilot list" to get a list of all available tests, so you can run a single test if you want
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: cool! Thanks
<djjeff> what is ifconfig "dummy0"
<djjeff> and "sit0"
<xnox> ogra_: dynamically pulls kernels, hybris, platform-api at build time.
<xnox> ogra_: blobs are in the "upstream" orig tarball.
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> popey, new image build running ... we should have something to test in ~1h
<xnox>  \o/
<popey> ogra_: sweet!
<popey> lunchtime!
<sil2100> didrocks: I need advice regarding the autopilot-touch issue... I cannot make the python-ubuntu-platform-api dependency arch-specific, because autopilot-touch is a python package with arch: all, while I would feel dirty making an python package arch: armhf
<sil2100> didrocks: since theoretically a touch device can be also i386, not only armhf :|
<sil2100> didrocks: so maybe some Suggests/Recommends instead as it was before?
<sil2100> It would be good if python-upa would at least provide some stubs for non-armhf archs
<sil2100> didrocks: so maybe modifying python-upa to also provide some dummies for non-arm?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I think it's the right approach
<didrocks> so upa for all archs, dummies (until we have stubs) for !armhf
<ogra_> asac, hrm, phonedations has the daily standup at 17:00 ... not sure that time for the CI forum will fly so well
<asac> ogra_: this will be once a month most likely
<asac> i elieve you guys should skip the standup for this purpose
<asac> there is not much flexibility
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<ogra_> i thought it was weekly
<asac> with all those key people that are always overbooked
<asac> well for now its a one time thing.
<asac> then we can agree
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> i believe it will be monthly or so
<ogra_> popey, new image should be up
<asac> because its aligning
<asac> and also want that people can come back with presentations etc.
<ogra_> ughm, presentations ?
<ogra_> you are turning into a manager !
<asac> presentatkions == proposals
<asac> however, the guy can present it without using hands and legs
<asac> :)
<asac> i dont know how it will work, but i assue we will identify problems first
<asac> and then have tasks that folks come back with proposals/ideas so we can talk about them etc.
<asac> presentations dont need to be slides :)
<ogra_> heh, so i can dance my proposal too ?
<ogra_> like a waldorf student ... :)
<popey> ogra_: ok
<sforshee> ogra_, popey: MR for the powerd bug - https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-power-button/+merge/174203
<ogra_> sforshee, still missing one
<ogra_> env QT_QPA_PLATFORM=hybris
<sforshee> ogra_: when I tested I didn't need it
<sforshee> powerd doesn't use QT at all
<ogra_> well, it doesnt work here if i only set one
<sforshee> but if you say it's really necessary I'll add it
<sforshee> all right
<ogra_> i tried with about 700 reboots (felt)
<sforshee> ogra_: which device?
<ogra_> maguro
<popey> phone app is so laggy
<mfisch> popey: whats wrong with upstart
<ogra_> mfisch, upstart is fine
 * popey points mfisch at ogra_ 
<ogra_> mfisch, but you dropped to many env vars
<ogra_> sforshee, i dont think the var has much to do with Qt ... but with telling the platform api to talk to hybris
<sforshee> ogra_: then it seems poorly named
<ogra_> definitely :)
<sforshee> anyway, I'll add it just to be on the safe side
<ogra_> i guess rsalveti can tell us more about it ... or ricmm_
<popey> ogra_: 20130711.1 seems good to me
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> still syncing
<ogra_> but if powerd DTRT for you i think i can just mark it good ... i dont expect regressions on maguro
<didrocks> sil2100: have you proposed the python-upa change?
<ogra_> ah, my sync is done
<sil2100> didrocks: uno momento
<ogra_> popey, 20130711.1 maked good
<ogra_> (maguro is fine too)
<popey> nice one
<mfisch> Saviq: whats the eta for the dash search to be enabled?
<Saviq> mfisch, I'd say just over a week
<Saviq> mfisch, so around midweek 30
<mhall119> fginther: would it be possible to build the core apps for Precise?
<sforshee> ogra_, mfisch: MR has been updated
<fginther> mhall119, we can add that
<mhall119> thanks fginther
<sforshee> ogra_: the power button still worked for me on maguro without the QT var, but better safe than sorry I guess
<fginther> mhall119, assuming thing build :-)
<mhall119> I wonder if there's any purpose in keeping quantal builds of the core apps
<ogra_> well, let me drop it again
<mfisch> Saviq: great, thanks
<fginther> mhall119, dropping quantal would probably be a good idea, save some lp resources
<popey> uhm
<popey> quantal is a supported release
<sforshee> ogra_: the only caveat is that my image was a few days old, I'm downloading today's right now
<mhall119> is it still?
<ogra_> wow, my maguro is in a reboot loop
<fginther> popey, we can keep it :-)
<popey> mhall119: till 14.04 surely?
<popey> 18 months
<mhall119> I thought we started 9 months with quantal, or was it raring?
<pipedream> raring
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mhall119> ok
<popey> the wiki never lies
<popey> *cough*
<ogra_> apw, rtg, do you guys have a bug for this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865023/ ?
<ogra_> sforshee, weird ... seems to work with the var dropped this time
<pipedream> purdy pictures https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS of release dates
<rtg> ogra_, nope
<apw> ogra_, not seen that one before
<apw> ppisati, ^^ have you seen that one ?
<ogra_> sforshee, drop it, no idea why it works now without it ... it definitely didnt before, i tried several times
<ppisati> apw: nope, first time
<ogra_> apw, could be alsa on the ubuntu side ... i had it before but didnnt file a bug
<apw> ogra_, so intermittent then
<ogra_> (alsa being the trigger when loading the config ... but the asoc driver should still not kill the phone imho)
<mhall119> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-sudoku-rename/+merge/173729 needs to land now, the new packages are in the PPA
<ogra_> it causes a hard reboot
<mhall119> rsalveti: also, ubuntu-calendar-app has been renamed to calendar-app
<apw> rtg, so it seems panic of any kind is a hard re
<apw> reboot, i guess that is a deliberate thing cause phones don't have a real hard reset
<ogra_> yeah
<rtg> apw, NULL derefs certainly seem so
<ogra_> apw, the good thing is that you have the ram console so you can check the dmesg from the crashed boot
<ogra_> (thats where i fished out the log)
<ogra_> but yeah, android kernels are all set to automatically reboot on panic
<ogra_> you can force that off via sysfs if you like your phone to hang :)
<ogra_> plars_, tell me if you are around
<plars> ogra_: hi
<ogra_> plars, hey, so the change we made that IS had to apply wasnt complete
<plars> ogra_: ok, any estimate on when we might be able to get the build stamp in that way?
<ogra_> i'm just working on a fix for this ... that should be in livecd-rootfs today ... but will again have to wait for IS
<plars> ogra_: understand
<ogra_> so it depends on how fast IS processes the RT
<ogra_> last time took three days or so
<plars> ogra_: how about the way images move to pending? does the directory get created, and they are copied in as we get them, or do we copy them all, then flip the name of the directory all at once? Something else?
<plars> ogra_: this is about the other problem I'm having, where I see the md5sum file change, but the images aren't quite available yet
<ogra_> i think atm it is a symlink
<plars> ok, so it *should* all be available as soon as one file changes I would think
<ogra_> which gets moved to /current if the tests succeed
<ogra_> but it doesnt have to be a symlink ...
<plars> ogra_: well, not yet... at the moment it should be going to both current and pending
<ogra_> no, we stopped that after a few desasters with unusable images
<plars> ogra_: but we have to make sure it all works reliably, then we turn on another job that tells it to make the link in current if everything passes
<ogra_> a new build only goes to pending atm
<ogra_> i manually release it once we manually tested it
<plars> ogra_: ok, that wasn't coming from me then, not sure who was doing that
<ogra_> i think the hooks into your side are in place
<ogra_> afaik cjwatson added them a while ago
<ogra_> but we were overriding them or so, so it just went to both (pending and current)
<ogra_> this was changed this week
<plars> ogra_: but right now we still see lots of silly failures, for instance the first image that came out today, it saw the 20130711 image show up and downloaded the 20130710 image instead (this is the problem I was just talking about)
<plars> on top of that, it failed because phablet-flash got 404 trying to download the image
<ogra_> plars, i dont get why
<cjwatson> ogra_: is the build-stamp you're trying to pass through livecd-rootfs *just* for outputting a file in the publication directory?
<ogra_> 20130711 was never released to /current
<plars> ogra_: I look in pending
<ogra_> cjwatson, and for the in-image /var/log/installer/media-info
<cjwatson> ah, ok, so it does need to go through livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> cjwatson, this part works fine ...
<cjwatson> you shouldn't need to wait for that to put it in the cdimage output directory though :)
<plars> ogra_: because if I'm not testing from pending, then we'll never get to where we can call the script to copy to current once it works reliably
<ogra_> but i'm struggling with the .id atm since my testbuiolds fail all the time due to different issues
<cjwatson> ogra_: I could take care of the .id bit
<ogra_> cjwatson, no, i dont
<ogra_> cjwatson, ok, then let me upload the media-info stuff
<cjwatson> plars: pending is flipped atomically on the cdimage master, but there's no way for us to sync it atomically to cdimage.u.c (which is a mirror)
<ogra_> thats definitely working and tested now
<ogra_> cjwatson, it isnt flipped automatically atm
<cjwatson> ogra_: pending, not current.  please let me finish explaining this :)
<cjwatson> I'm not talking about what you think I'm talking about ...
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ is quiet
<cjwatson> plars: so there is certainly a race from your side when you notice an update in jenkins.  One suggestion I made to gema on Tuesday was that you could use a rather careful rsync call to find out what the pending symlink points to, and then rsync from that directory, to eliminate the race
<cjwatson> plars: but I'm not sure if that's totally right.  It's a tricky one
<plars> cjwatson: what's odd, is that we watch the same file for smoke testing on x86 images without seeing this problem
<cjwatson> plars: it's a race, you'll only get unlucky sometimes
<plars> cjwatson: is there some difference in the way touch images get into pending vs x86 images?
<cjwatson> plars: no, just luck
<plars> we get unlucky often on touch imgaes, and I don't recall ever seeing this in x86 smoke testing is all
<cjwatson> plars: it just depends on whether you happen to rsync at the time when cdimage.u.c is populating
<cjwatson> It could be size-dependent, or time-of-day-dependent, or ...
<cjwatson> There's no fundamental difference that I can think of in play, and the reason I suspect you're seeing this would apply to both
<cjwatson> It might well also be that this *is* happening to you sometimes on x86, but it's generally not causing failures so you don't notice
<cjwatson> But phablet-flash is probably more pernickety
<alecu> cjwatson: hi! I'm trying to figure out how to get the list of installed click packages.
<cjwatson> alecu: you can't yet
<cjwatson> alecu: I'm putting all that stuff together at the moment
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti, cjwatson, slangasek: So looks like I resolved the last bug in my import-cdimage script, I have now added it to cron on nusakan (running once an hour), so touch images should automatically get converted and published to system-image.u.c
<alecu> cjwatson: I need something like that in the "available-to-install click pakcages scope", to filter out the ones that are already installed.
<alecu> cjwatson: ah, great.
<cjwatson> alecu: I'll have it for you by next week or so - it'll be "click list", or probably a PackageKit-based D-Bus call
<alecu> cjwatson: sounds good
<cjwatson> plars: the other (simpler in software, more complex in deployment) possibility is for you to ask for access to rsync directly from nusakan rather than from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> plars: that way you wouldn't have to cope with non-atomic updates of the pending symlink
<plars> cjwatson: well, I'm using the phablet-tools to deploy these devices. so rsyncing wouldn't help me much unfortunately
<plars> phablet-flash pulls over http
<plars> and I don't think it currently allows you to specify another location
<cjwatson> plars: You could just spin until the directory is fully populated, I suppose ...
<cjwatson> Or we could see if IS can improve the way their mirroring of cdimage works, with a two-pass sync or something
<slangasek> stgraber: nice!
<plars> cjwatson: yeah, I'm trying to see if there's something more deterministic I can use to be sure it's ready, I haven't actually *seen* it in this state, I'm just going by what I see happening after the job runs
<cjwatson> stgraber: Great, thanks
<cjwatson> plars: I often see the directory semi-populated just after a push
<cjwatson> Though the older images are more usually missing than old
<cjwatson> Oh, but there are multiple cdimage.u.c servers - one IPv4, three IPv6
<cjwatson> (at the moment, it varies)
<cjwatson> So really, you can't guarantee that multiple requests will go to the same one
<cjwatson> So I think the only reliable approach is:
<cjwatson>  (a) rsync -l the pending symlink, readlink it to find out what the build ID is
<cjwatson>  (b) pass that build ID to phablet-flash
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865116/ ... just for a final eyballing
<ogra_> *eye
<cjwatson>  (c) make sure phablet-flash retries a few times if the file is missing (perhaps)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Looks OK, but delete the useless NOW=${NOW} visible in that patch context
<ogra_> ooops
<mhall119> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> hey, the click packaging for the core apps, is that something that should live in the bzr branch for the project?
<sergiusens> mhall119: ideally yes, at least the manifests ... today the whole infra depends on the debian packaging though
<sergiusens> so I strip that out on _build_ time
<cjwatson> mhall119: It's like one file
<cjwatson> I shouldn't expect it would be painful to include even if it's ignored ...
<sergiusens> cjwatson: mhall119 I plan to MR it in
<davmor2> popey: is it safe to reflash now?
<mhall119> sergiusens: cool, I'm looking forward to seeing click stuff in action
<popey> davmor2: yes
<mhall119> cjwatson: will we be able to host click packages in a PPA?
<ogra_> mhall119, popey, what happened to sudokutouchgame ?
<mhall119> ogra_: it's now called sudoku-app
<mhall119> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-sudoku-rename/+merge/173729
<ogra_> would be nice if someone could reflect that in the seeds in the future
<mhall119> ogra_: see above MP
<cjwatson> mhall119: Not currently planned
<davmor2> popey: ta
<cjwatson> mhall119: I should think it's possible and we might do it, but probably not for 13.10
<ogra_> mhall119, oh, thanks
 * ogra_ starts over regenerating seeds and meta 
<cjwatson> seb128: Do you think https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66689 is the sort of thing we could apply as a distro patch in advance of upstream taking it, or is that evil?
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 66689 in freedesktop.org.xml "Add application/x-click type" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm happy to see it distro patched ... do you want me to backport or do you have an upload ready for it?
<didrocks> sil2100: uno momento finished? ;)
<cjwatson> seb128: I don't have an upload ready, sorry
<seb128> cjwatson, no worry, let me do it, that will do a nice change of the qt stuff I'm banging my head against for an hour ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, well, basically ;p I had a chat with kenvandine and seb128 and I made it differently ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/fix_autopilot-touch/+merge/174219
<sil2100> Since the dummy-package idea was not so clean when trying to use the same source package, so seb128 recommended this
<sil2100> He said it's fine that we're Arch: any!
<didrocks> seb128: sneaky :p
<seb128> didrocks, roh?
<seb128> didrocks, that's the easiest way imho :p
<xnox> I think there should be people around here who'd know =) so I'm looking at the indicators-client to "borrow" the networking plugin into the system settings, it looks like it's wrapped with a ChewieUI, how would that integrate into the system settings app?
<didrocks> sil2100: seb128: I'm fine with that, I would prefer the dummy package approach, but anyway, it's not the first one :)
<cjwatson> seb128: heh
<xnox> is there a generic "load in a chewie" the design is slightly different, thus some tweaks are needed in the settings instead of the indicator.
<xnox> furthermore, i'd need the same component again for out-of-the-box app =)
<sil2100> didrocks: I wanted one too! But to make it non-hacky, I would have to create a separate source package or hack the debian/rules with if-conditionals for architecture detection ;p Which looked uglyyy
<didrocks> sil2100: or having a .install.armhf -> .install in debian/rules
<sil2100> didrocks: it would still try building the armhf bits on non-armhf
<sil2100> We would have to ifdef the sources then ;p
<cyphermox> stgraber: you're still working on the mountpoints stuff?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: or override dh_auto_build
<cyphermox> I'd need an extra mount from Android in Ubuntu for the maguro:
<didrocks> sil2100: but yeah, way more complicated, let's go that road :)
<cyphermox>  .  /dev/mmcblk0p3	/factory	ext4	ro,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<stgraber> cyphermox: in my images, all the android partitions are mounted in /android, so I'd expect /android/factory to exist there
<sil2100> ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<sil2100> Let me ask someone from autopilot to approve that
<cyphermox> stgraber: on the current images I don't have a /android though
<stgraber> cyphermox: we can then symlink that to /factory but I'm really annoyed by the polution of / on the touch devices so would really like hybris to get some env variable we can set
<cyphermox> stgraber: I'm fine with that
<stgraber> cyphermox: correct because the current images aren't the loop-mounted ones I'm working on
<cyphermox> I'll try to mount it there, and see if I can change the property that needs this
<stgraber> rsalveti: not to put any more pressure on you but do you have any kind of ETA for being able to tell hybris to look into something other than / for the Android partitions? would be great if we could get rid of the / polution at the same time as we switch to the read-only images
<stgraber> rsalveti: I guess something like ANDROID_ROOT in the environment would be reasonable with it defaulting to / when unset
<stgraber> we'd then need to patch some non-hybris stuff like NM to respect it too but that should be simple enough
<ogra_> stgraber, lets hope that none of the binary drivers have hardcoded /system in them
<stgraber> ogra_: none of the binary drivers are running in the Ubuntu side
<ogra_> well they get talked to by userspace apps on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> see the powerd issues we had today
<stgraber> sure, but those apps are open source and so can be changed to respect ANDROID_ROOT
<ogra_> (input wont work if you dont export ANDROID_ROOT=/system)
<didrocks> stgraber: thanks!
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, ok, bad choice of environment variable name then if ANDROID_ROOT already rexists, maybe ANDROID_PARTITIONS would be better then
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> stgraber, the android input layer seems to expect it that way
<didrocks> stgraber: thanks you too (for a future request, you owe me one ;))
<stgraber> didrocks: ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, and that is full of binary stuff i think
<gema> didrocks: we have the hardware ordered and it will be in the lab tomorrow, in the meantime we are preparing a machine for you to have your devices hooked to
<esigolo> flashing i9000B
<ogra_> stgraber, oh and look in the closed channel, seems BT wont work either if you dont have /factory
<sil2100> didrocks: np, approved by Omer ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm not talking about changing anything to the fs layout in the container, only changing our own bits to look into a different base path (/android instead of /). The only cases where that'd be a problem would be if 1) we get paths from the blobs and just assume they're right or 2) we run binary blobs in the Ubuntu side
<didrocks> gema: excellent news! thanks :)
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm not sure if it is so clever to not use the android mountpoint setup on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> stgraber, well apparently it already causes probs ..
<stgraber> ogra_: well, our current setup looks like a huge hack to me, we basically try to make everyone think that Android and Ubuntu share the same rootfs, and they don't
<stgraber> it's just a matter of time before we get a path conflict between the two
<stgraber> accessing the Android paths through /android makes this much cleaner and sure we'll find bugs and will need to fix them, but at least we won't have stuff randomly blowing up later and it'll be much much easier to figure out where the various bits are coming from
<stgraber> slangasek: any opinion? ^
<slangasek> stgraber: well, personally I don't see why we should rule out having them share the same fs over the long term
<ogra_> i dont care about the whole FS
<ogra_> but there are certain paths the blobs assume
<slangasek> currently there are some vaguely-defined issues with Ubuntu and Android colliding on the filesystem... but I think those are solvable over the longer term
<ogra_>  /system /vendor ... some use /factory
 * slangasek nods
<ogra_> the container can live where you like it
<plars> ogra_, cjwatson: I'd like to do some tests to make sure that the job for mark-current works for touch images. I'm going to be out next week, so once some other pieces land, if others need to turn it on I'd like all the pieces to be there and working
<ogra_> but we need to make these paths available
<ogra_> plars, i'm using mark-current since monday
<cjwatson> plars: I've already verified that the cdimage end works, so it's just the communication with your end
<ogra_> it DTRT when i call it manually at least
<stgraber> slangasek: the actual list of paths appears to be device-dependent so having those directoriees shipped in the hardware-independent image seems weird to me
<plars> ogra_: what options do I need to call it with? Can I do it per device? or is it all or nothing?
<ogra_> mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf BUILD-ID
<plars> cjwatson: I was able to call with --help just now, so I know it *can * work, which is nice :)
<ogra_> (BUILD-ID obviously being the versioned dir)
<plars> ogra_: so this is going to depend on us getting th proper build-id in any case
<stgraber> slangasek: my other concern is that with the new partitioning/loop-images, /data != Android's /data (which is actually /data/android-data) so we may get into weird cases if something attempts to use /data thinking it's the same asAndroid's
<ogra_> plars, which rsync -l will give you
<slangasek> stgraber: well, I assume that things are not allowed to use /data
<slangasek> because /data is for user data
<plars> ogra_: and I guess it is all or nothing, so for instance if mako passes and grouper fails, we can't tell it to mark the mako image current
<slangasek> as for the paths, there may be variation between devices, but isn't the superset of paths used well-defined from the android side? (ogra?)
<cjwatson> plars: So it'll be fine then
<stgraber> slangasek: and then we have the obvious problem (though AFAIK we haven't actually found any of those yet) where something on the Ubuntu side would like to access say /etc/fstab which exists in both
<cjwatson> plars: It's all or nothing, yes
<plars> hmm, I'll have to see how I can check for that
<ogra_> plars, atm its all or nothing, yeah
<plars> I'm sure I can work around it somehow
<slangasek> stgraber: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<stgraber> slangasek: /data seems to be used for way more than userdata in Android... things like wireless firmware and wireless configuration are stored there on the nexus4
<cjwatson> plars: The various platforms share files, so we can't promote one and not another
<ogra_> plars, though due to the nature of the image it will be a very very rare case that you have only one broken subarch
<ogra_> plars, rsync -l rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/|grep pending
<plars> ogra_, cjwatson: true
<ogra_> that works for me
<slangasek> stgraber: well, configuration yes
<slangasek> stgraber: oh, why is /data != /data?  Is that for the rootfs loop-mount case?
<ogra_> (might need a different url from the lab indeed ... and some post processing of the output)
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, it is well defined ... usually the dirs i listed above plus -data
<ogra_> */data
<slangasek> ogra_: is that actually defined in some android filesystem standard, or is it just "these are the only directories seen in the wild so far"?
<ogra_> slangasek, well, for me its the latter, but i bet there is some kind of policy i just havent read yet :)
<slangasek> then that's not "well-defined"
<stgraber> slangasek: /data is the raw userdata partition, which then contains a bunch of directories (android-data, user-data, system-data, ...) that are then bind-mounted into the right places. Having /data == /data would mean that Android would directly create a dozen entries right at the root of the data partition which may or may not conflicts with some of our entries based on devices and how the binary blobs feel on a specific day
<slangasek> stgraber: so why are we not doing the same thing with /data on the Ubuntu side that Android does with it?
<ogra_> stgraber, you are aware that the majority of android drivers expects the subdirs in /data to store theit variable files ?
<ogra_> and for drivers we use on both sides we will definitely need that
<ogra_> (we have bits that get initialized in android but managed afterwards in ubuntu)
<stgraber> ogra_: which is exactly why I suggested the ANDROID_MOUNTS (or whathever we call it) environment variable that can point to the location where we have the Android view of those partitions (in my case, /android where /android/data == Android's /data)
<ogra_> i doubt that will fly
<ogra_> happy to be proven wrong ... but it sounds a bit like we are artificially introducing problems for FHS cleanness
<stgraber> slangasek: you mean, let any software create random entries everywhere with no apparent kind of structure? Sure we could do that and hope that we never get any kind of conflict or never have to actually go look at those by hand
<ogra_> Mir wont start if you dont have the EGL/GLES libs in the right place
<ogra_> (which is underneath /vendor)
<slangasek> stgraber: I mean, why is Ubuntu's /data anything different from Android's /data?  I don't see why they wouldn't be the same *by definition*, given that /data as a mountpoint only exists for Android compatibility
<ogra_> BT seems to expect /factory to be able to do stuff
<stgraber> ogra_: and if Mir is made to respect ANDROID_MOUNTS, it'll look into $ANDROID_MOUNTS/vendor which will perfectly work
<slangasek> so if we're mounting something at Ubuntu's /data that we're concerned about being polluted by android... then we have the wrong thing mounted at /data
<ogra_> stgraber, and the blobs ?
<ogra_> stgraber, they run on both sides
<ogra_> initialized on android, used on ubuntu
<slangasek> stgraber: right, the GL drivers themselves may need filesystem access according to Android's layout.
<stgraber> hmm, right, I mentioned that as being a blocker earlier, if we do run binary blobs in Ubuntu (and not in the Android container) that hardcode those paths, then we indeed can't do it
<slangasek> we certainly do
<ogra_> stgraber, thats what i meant :)
<stgraber> ok, I'll have to do a few changes then, basically stop using /data as the userdata mount point, instead use /userdata and make /data a symlink to /userdata/android-data, same of all the other random bits from Android
<ogra_> we could probably route all EGL through hybris but i bet that would have quite some performance impact
 * stgraber starts changing lxc-android-config and initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch for that
<stgraber> ogra_: /cache, /data, /factory, /firmware, /persist, /system, /vendor
<stgraber> ogra_: anything I missed?
<stgraber> note that if a path doesn't exist, those will be dangling symlinks
<stgraber> (so /factory at least will be a dangling symlink on mako)
<ogra_> stgraber, not from the top of my head
<ogra_> yeah, some are device specific
<ogra_> mako has some others thogh ... that we didnt need yet
<stgraber> ogra_: not that are listed in its fstab, the mako fstab only contains cache, data, firmware, persist and system
<ogra_> ah, fine then
<dpm> hi sergiusens, I just noticed your announcement about "Initial click packages for all community core apps have been created and added to Jenkins, next step is to land on the image." Good work! Is there anything we should bear in mind/change in terms of how the core apps are built in our daily PPA? How and where are the click packages being generated?
<sergiusens> dpm: click today has no PPA concept, right now they are all here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=click
<sergiusens> dpm: I pick them up from trunk daily. Today our testing strategy depends on generation autopilot debian packages, we probably need a migration path away from that to strip out the debian stuff from there (should be simple)
<sergiusens> I also modify (on the fly) the desktop files to remove the hardocded paths
<stgraber> ogra_: uploaded both lxc-android-config and initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<sergiusens> but in the end that would need integration with upstart user sessions
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks
<zoktar> is there a way to check battery status from an ssh login ?
<dpm> sergiusens, ok, cool. Let us know if we need to change anything in trunk to make it easier to generate the click packages
<dpm> popey, mhall119 ^^
<popey> ok
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll want an image rebuild once everything has published, is it simply a matter of triggering a livefs build from nusakan?
<ogra_> just grep ubuntu-touch from the crontab
<ogra_> and make sure someone does the manually testing to set the current symlink right
<ogra_> *manual testing
<ogra_> the command for setting pending to current is in /home/ogra/README.mark-current
<ogra_> just run that of all arches have been tested
<ogra_> *if
<stgraber> ogra_: well, as my changes only affect my images and my importer doesn't look at the pending/current flag, I can also just as well save myself the trouble of testing it on standard flipped and just not marking it as tested
<rickspencer3> awe_, fwiw you SIM PIN unlock script worked perfectly for me
<stgraber> btw, barry's new system-image-cli updating my phone by 4 versions just using deltas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865338/
<ogra_> stgraber, if you rebuild, the new build will be stuck in pending
<ogra_> stgraber, due to no automated testing happening, every build has to be manually tested
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, and? everyone will keep downloading the old one with phablet-flash and my importer will import it anyway (as it ignores pending/current), what's the problem?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> phablet-flash doesnt use /current yet
<ogra_> thats why testing is critical until sergiusens fixed that
<ogra_> so we can at least roll back before to many people have the broken image
<elopio> jppiiroinen: ping.
<stgraber> ah, ok. I'll ping here for someone to test on standard flipped then
<ogra_> currently every new build has to be tested manually immediately
<ogra_> and rolled back if broken
<ogra_> (of fixed if its fast to fix)
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, is there a way to check whether an older build was considered as good by Jenkins (or the manual tool)?
<ogra_> jenkins doesnt do any tests :) thats the issue
<stgraber> cjwatson: the reason I ask is that my importer doesn't look at current/pending but instead imports any build ID it didn't see previously, so ideally I'd want to know the testing status for any of those
<ogra_> stgraber, pull from /current
<ogra_> stgraber, and to see if there is a new build, just compare the last and /currten SHA256SUM
<ogra_> s/last/local/
<stgraber> ogra_: not that simple, my tool supports importing a build history, so multiple existing builds. I'd like to know for each of those whether they were considered good.
<ogra_> heh
<mhall119> sergiusens: why do you need to modify the .desktop file path?
<ogra_> you ask for advanced features of a tool that doesnt even work yet :)
<mhall119> to click packages get installed somewhere else?
<stgraber> ogra_: basically looking for a .marked-good stamp file or similar in the build directory, if we don't have that somewhere, I'll just add it as it's simple and useful (even for non-touch images, so we can know which of the previous builds were considered good)
<ogra_> stgraber, thats a great idea, do it !
<ogra_> and no, we dont have that
<ogra_> the only way to distinguish is /pending vs /current atm
<stgraber> ok, I'll add that then, then it'll be a simple two extra lines of python for my importer to skip any non-tested image
 * ogra_ is ouot for 1h
<sergiusens> mhall119: click packages get installed in /opt/com.ubuntu.click/{APPNAME}/{VERSION}
<sergiusens> mhall119: remember the /usr will be readonly
<mhall119> sergiusens: hmmm, is there a way to put an install path variable in the .desktop that the installer will replace with the real path?
<sergiusens> the path may change though according to cjwatson
<mhall119> all the more reason for a variable
<sergiusens> mhall119: there's supposed to be a hook that does the right provisioning, the strategy for the is still unbeknownst to me
<art_> can we put ubuntu mobile on gsIII
<art_> bueller...bueller...
<esigolo> i'm trying to boot up after flash and got only a black screen
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens, popey: Muhahaha  todays image includes the nice button that switch off wifi and 3g,  oh except the 3g stays connected here :)
<esigolo> logcat shows failed to read /data/.layout_version
<esigolo> galaxy s i9000B
<popey> davmor2: oh, it does?
<popey> oooh
<davmor2> popey: you're welcome :)
<popey> :D
<davmor2> popey: just as well you didn't claim it work perfectly right :D
 * davmor2 now waits for gema 's bug
<davmor2> popey: it does weird and wonderful things if you knock both off and only switch the wifi back on too :)
<davmor2> popey: can I have a quick reminder on what the command is to take a screenshot please, ta.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, popey I tried it yesterday and it turned my 3g off for sure
<pmcgowan> still getting the latest
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'm on galaxy nexus here if that helps
<mhall119> ogra_: rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/rename-calendar-app/+merge/174243
<popey> davmor2: seeing this? http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-11-174120.png
<mhall119> ogra_: I'll wait for that to land before deleting the old packages this time :)
<popey> Note two "Mobile data" stanzas
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm not sure.  You want plars or somebody I guess ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: (cdimage doesn't record any of this except by moving symlinks around)
<cjwatson> stgraber: Recording it somewhere other than cdimage/log/mark-current.log is probably reasonable, yes
<cjwatson> mhall119: No variables; you should use only relative paths in the .desktop for a Click package.
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-11-174331.png  getting very confused now
<mhall119> cjwatson: relative to what?
<cjwatson> mhall119: (Yes, I know that's against the desktop spec.  The idea is for the real .desktop file with full paths to be generated.)
<davmor2> popey: I don't get the Wifi names any more just the double mobile switch
<cjwatson> mhall119: The app unpack directory.
<cjwatson> mhall119: i.e. your top level
<popey> davmor2: bug number?
<plars> cjwatson, stgraber: couldn't we just have mark-current drop that file in the directory when it's called?
<davmor2> popey: I want to take a screenshot to add to it so I haven't written it yet
<cjwatson> plars: Well, sure, mark-current can always log in a more machine-readable way if it wants ...
 * popey uses his handy "screenshot.sh" script to take screenshots ☻
<cjwatson> Or stgraber could parse cdimage/log/mark-current.log
<davmor2> popey: hence asking what the command is to take a screenshot
<popey> aquarius: oi oi. i need a script like your sss thing which takes an image and stuffs it in U1 and then gives me a sharing url ☻
<popey> oh sorry davmor2
<davmor2> popey: but feel free to point me at screenshot.sh by all means
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865478/
<davmor2> popey: ta,
<aquarius> popey, just a script? that is: you're OK to run it from the command line, say?
<popey> aquarius: ya
<aquarius> popey, and you're OK with it being python?
<popey> i want it on my desktop for when i want to quickly share pics
<popey> i dont really care, but!
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865478/  that is what mine does
<aquarius> oh, on your desktop?
<popey> yes
<popey> i run that and currently then "scp file.png ... " and then give someone the url
<popey> which is all very manual. i want to press a button (or run a script) and it give me a copy/pasteable u1 public url
<aquarius> popey, so you have full on U1 running, so "stuff it in U1" can be "copy it to ~/Ubuntu One/pictures", gotcha
<popey> yes
<popey> its a standard 13.04 machine
<stgraber> plars: yeah, I'll probably just change mark-current to write a dotfile in the build directory, that way this shouldn't be visible to people browsing cdimage.ubuntu.com but will be easy to find on nusakan without having to do any log parsing
<chilicuil> good morning, does anyone know if there is a native sip app for ubuntu touch/ubuntu phone?
<popey> chilicuil: not yet
<popey> aquarius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865513/ thats what i do now
<pete-woods> dpm: ping
<popey> aquarius: feel free to publish your script and take all the credit ㋛
<dpm> hey pete-woods
<pete-woods> dpm: do the published API docs automatically update with distro releases of -doc packages?
<aquarius> popey, I'm customising a script I've already published ;)
<dpm> pete-woods, for the development release or packages in PPAs, the docs are updated daily at midnight
<pete-woods> or do I have to nag (poor) you each time I make a change?
<dpm> pete-woods, no worries. You only have to nag me if the automatic updates don't happen for any reason :)
<pete-woods> dpm: okay, cool, so my docs should automagically update tonight then! nice!
<dpm> pete-woods, yeah, I could also increase the frequency to hourly instead of daily if that helps you
<pete-woods> dpm: it's not a problem - I just wanted to check. It'd be super-fancy if the upload was triggered by the same process that does the distro / PPA releases, though!
<dpm> pete-woods, in any case, I've just updated them manually for you, so you can check them out earlier, enjoy ;)
<pete-woods> dpm: sweet. thanks! :D
<mhall119> Calculator meeting starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<dpm> pete-woods, I agree, and I'm all up for automation, but I'm not sure we can hook up the d.u.c server to the release process
<davmor2> popey: I forgot to ask is it the standard network-manager-applet or something else package wise?
<pete-woods> dpm: I'm assuming there there's some good reason for that. I really don't know our infrastructure here at all. I'm used to being the mug who has to (literally) hide a server in the server room to run jenkins, etc, on..
<aquarius> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865546/
<dpm> pete-woods, no worries :)
<davmor2> popey: sorry for the delay push a .deb to launchpad at the same time and didn't want to get confused :)
<aquarius> popey, er, except, close the triple quoted string on the first lien :)
<pmcgowan> popey, I told renato about the double mobile data thing yesterday
<pmcgowan> but did not make a bug, was hoping he would fix and do a new mr
<davmor2> pmcgowan: is it standard network manager that is in use or is it something specific to touch I'd like to file a couple of bugs on it
<pmcgowan> I think that bug is just the indicator UI
<davmor2> pmcgowan: nm-applet even?
<pmcgowan> nope
<pmcgowan> new stuff
<davmor2> pmcgowan: great do you happen to know it's name or do I need to just file against a device?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, let me get it for you
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/indicators-client
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ta
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ha nice no way to report a bug :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, let me check if its the server project
<pmcgowan> davmor2, the 3g toggle was part of indicator-server
<pmcgowan> which is actually going away soon as I recall
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://launchpad.net/indicator-server is not accepting bug reports either :D
<pmcgowan> davmor2, oh?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: neither of those project have the report a bug button clickable
<pmcgowan> davmor2, it is now ;)
<pmcgowan> but it is going away soon
<pmcgowan> there is a new consolidated implementation
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ta
<seagle> asl?
<awe_> rickspencer3, awesome!  ;)-
<rickspencer3> awe_, you guys are just ripping it up
<seagle> name?
<rickspencer3> I've never seen anything like it
<esigolo> 3g autocon already patched?
<seagle> name?
<aquarius> popey, does that work?
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-server/+bug/1200324  and https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-server/+bug/1200322 enjoy move them as you feel fit :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200324 in Indicator server "double 3gdata is all that shows when re-enabling wifi" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200322 in Indicator server "3g is not turned off when you move the switch to the off position" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, how did you check the connection status? by accessing the net or command line or both?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: opened the web browser and it loaded the home page thought it might be cached so tried a different page, knew I'd been to that page todat so tried a completely random page
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ifconfig shows an ip address for rmnet0 too with the indicator disabled
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok maybe its a nexus vs nexus 4 thing
<pmcgowan> although I thought it got tested for both
<davmor2> pmcgowan: well I'm on the u1 team and have a device of my own so if you need anything testing as long as I can use it still feel free to ping me here it will mail me if I'm away
<pmcgowan> davmor2, great thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan: if you need more info on anything as well, just ask I'm happy to grub around getting log files etc :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: hey dude I get this on that galaxy nexus http://ubuntuone.com/6JQFVLxMEp3Nx1amdByWAA if I have the terminal open with the keyboard on display and let it sleep when I wake the device I get that.  I see you own the phablet maliit plugin so is this in your realm?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, no thats tmoenicke
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan, tmoenicke: maliit and maliit-phablet are another one where you can't file bugs :(
<sergiusens> davmor2: against the image for now
<mhall119> davmor2: I get it on my nexus 7 too
<davmor2> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1200332 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200332 in touch-preview-images "Galaxy-nexus maliit turns blank on terminal and webbrowser and you can't get it back" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah I filed that one yesterday too ;)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I asked about it ages okay but got called into a meeting and that was the end of that :)
<stgraber> rsalveti: can you push: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865827/ ?
<stgraber> rsalveti: and trigger a rebuild once that's landed (not sure how to do that myself). I'm planning an ubuntu-touch rebuild in the next hour or so and would like that change to be part of it.
<bfiller> kenvandine: trying to login to google via uoa-create on latest image to test the eds stuff. getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5865845/
<sergiusens> stgraber: I can push that patch
<stgraber> sergiusens: was just about to ping you! that'd be great!
<nik90> Does anyone here know who is working on the browser app?
<bfiller> nik90: osomon but he's not on now
<nik90> bfiller: ah thanks. Will catch him later
<bfiller> nik90: I might be able to help if you have a question
<nik90> bfiller: oh great! I would like to know if the address url bar is placed in a toolbar?
<nik90> bfiller: or is it a separate Qrectangle or something?
<bfiller> nik90: I think it's some sort of custom panel that functions like a toolbar
<nik90> bfiller: ok. Because in the clock app, I have a bug where the osk hides the text field.
<nik90> bfiller: but popey noticed that it doesnt do the same in the broswer
<nik90> so I was wondering if it was a osk bug or clock app
<FlowerPot> hi, i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 however when i now try to boot i just see Google and nothing happens .. any idea how to fix that?
<bfiller> nik90: I think there is special code in all the apps to listen for when the osk is made visible and to scroll
<bfiller> nik90: which is a pain but necessary atm
<bfiller> nik90: let me find a simple example
<nik90> bfiller: is there a bug report filed in the osk to fix that? Should Implement this special code which is essentially a temporary hack or wait for the osk developer to fix it on their end?
<bfiller> nik90: don't thinks it's an osk bug but rather something that should be built into the sdk
<bfiller> nik90: I'd implement it for now as don't know when this will be fixed
<nik90> bfiller: ok. I will also parallely let kaleo know about this issue and if necessary report a bug report to track this issue.
<nik90> bfiller: where can I find this extra code that I need to add?
<bfiller> nik90: phone-app does it in the messages view, as does browser. I'm looking now too
<bfiller> nik90: search for onVisibleChanged in phone-app
<stgraber> sergiusens: do you know how to kick a new build of the Android bits? (for when you have landed my change)
<sergiusens> stgraber: yup
 * stgraber is really looking forward to having all that done as packages on LP, finally a build process I'll be familiar with ;)
<bfiller> boiko: can you give nik90 a pointer in phone-app where we scroll the entry field in messaging when the osk is shown/hidden?
<boiko> bfiller: yep, let me get the code here
<bfiller> boiko: thanks
<boiko> nik90: so I have this QML item that watches for the keyboard changes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/Widgets/KeyboardRectangle.qml
<nik90> boiko, bfiller: thnx
<boiko> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/DetailViewCommunication/CommunicationView.qml#L235
<nik90> boiko: Is Connections just any other qml element?
<nik90> boiko: can you explain briefly the logic?
<boiko> nik90: you basically anchor the KeyboardRectangle item to the bottom of your view, and then the contents you want to scroll you anchor to the top of the KeyboardRectangle
<boiko> nik90: this KeyboardRectangle is a normal item that has the size of the virtual keyboard.
<boiko> nik90: when the keyboard is visible it has the height of the keyboard, when the keyboard is hidden, it has a height of 0
<boiko> nik90: Connection is part of the QML language, yes
<bfiller> boiko: could this be moved generically into the sdk somehow so app developers get the functionality for free?
<nik90> boiko: oh so I use the whole KeyboardRectangle.qml file
<kenvandine> bfiller, don't use uoa-create anymore
<kenvandine> :)
<nik90> boiko: I get it now.
<boiko> bfiller: maybe, but one should take the time to refactor it as a proper component
<boiko> nik90: yep, for now copy it and then at some point it might be part of SDK
<nik90> boiko: awesome! Thanks a lot
<boiko> nik90: no problems, ping me if you still have problems with it, ok?
<bfiller> boiko: seems like setting a hint on the field that you always want to be visible would be desireable
<bfiller> kenvandine: how to do it then? no ui for it in system settings
<nik90> boiko: sure :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, accounts
<kenvandine> bfiller, but you need to install the plugin
<boiko> bfiller: but how the contents should be scrolled is totally dependent on the view's layout, hard to do something generic there
<kenvandine> account-plugin-google
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<bfiller> kenvandine: cool, I'll try
<kenvandine> let me know how it goes
<kenvandine> i need to test that myself :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: did you use git format-patch for that?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I get a UI for google in accounts but the ID field I can't enter anything. It shows 3 checkboxes for EDS as well
<sergiusens> stgraber: I applied and building android now
<stgraber> sergiusens: thanks!
<kenvandine> bfiller,  :/
<stgraber> sergiusens: that was a post of git show, probably should have used git format-patch to make it easier to apply
<kenvandine> bfiller, the ID should get captured on login
<kenvandine> it got mine
<kenvandine> that isn't editable
<sergiusens> stgraber: yaeh, git am said it could detect the patch :-)
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm not getting prompted to login are you?
<stgraber> sergiusens: where can I see when android's done building?
<kenvandine> bfiller, i did
<kenvandine> bfiller, if you see the EDS entries, it's already logged in
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> maybe your account got created partially with uoa-create?
<kenvandine> bfiller, remove the account and try again
<bfiller> kenvandine: ack
<bfiller> kenvandine: worked, logged in
<bfiller> kenvandine: is there another package I need for the google eds plugin? my google contacts are not showing up in eds after logging in
<mhall119> bfiller: I think you still need to manually do the contact sync (unless that's changed recently)
<bfiller> mhall119: manually how?
<mhall119> using syncevolution
<mhall119> following sergiusens's instructions
<kenvandine> mhall119, no, that doesn't use the UOA account
<kenvandine> bfiller, not sure how to make it use that as the address book
<mhall119> kenvandine: but it's still the only way to import contacts isn't it?
<kenvandine> we should be able to have online access to google contacts
<kenvandine> with UOA
<kenvandine> but it'll be  a different eds address book
<kenvandine> not sure if maybe the contacts app needs to do something different to query that
<kenvandine> bfiller, for example, in gnome-contacts i can change address books
<kenvandine> my default one is "Google"
<kenvandine> which i think i set ages ago in evolution
<WebbyIT> mhall119: can you help me with this? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/5/ I don't understand where is the problem! Thanks in advance :)
<mhall119> WebbyIT: give me a minute and I'll take a look
<WebbyIT> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<AskUbuntu> Can Ubuntu be installed on a Samsung Galaxy Nexus Verizon 4g phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/319051
<asac> ogra_: you said that we dont own the task to make phablet-flash support pulling from --pending --current etc.?
<asac> who is the guy that would fix that?
<popey> asac: sergiusens ?
<asac> sergiusens: there?
<bfiller> kaleo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5866087/
<kaleo> bfiller, thx
<kaleo> bfiller, I see
<kaleo> bfiller, if boiko can make something a bit generic, it would be welcome in the SDK
<kaleo> bfiller, however what we could try is to resize the entire app automatically
<kaleo> bfiller, and make it opt-out
<kaleo> bfiller, so that if devs want to implement their own relayouting they can
<kaleo> bfiller, but by default there would be no overlap
<bfiller> kaleo: that would be good
<boiko> kaleo: that would be a solution indeed
<kaleo> bfiller, can you file a bug? boiko: can you put your code in there?
<boiko> kaleo: maybe not really resize the app, but the page? (like having a property on the page saying if it should resize with the keyboard or not
<kaleo> boiko, yes, hmmm, I meant the MainView
<kaleo> boiko, hmmm
<kaleo> boiko, the Page would be smart I think
<bfiller> kaleo: yes I'll file
<sergiusens> asac: popey am now
<kaleo> bfiller, thanks!
<mhall119> kaleo: ping
<sergiusens> asac: yes, I am supposed to fix that toady
<sergiusens> today*
<kaleo> mhall119, pong
 * kaleo has got some cheese
 * kaleo from La Boulangerie
<kaleo> YAY!
<mhall119> kaleo: QDesktopServices.openUrl() works as expected on desktop, but not on devices, why might that be?
<kaleo> mhall119, bug report is ther
<kaleo> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1186556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1186556 in qtubuntu "Browser does not respond to Qt.openUrlExternally(link)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mhall119> kaleo: right, but my question is why we need a different implementation on Ubuntu Touch than we already have on Ubuntu desktop
<mhall119> since presumably they both use XDG standardxs
<kaleo> mhall119, because we don't launch apps the same way
<mhall119> we don't?
<kaleo> mhall119, and also even if we wanted exactly the same way there would still be a tiny bit of code required in qtubuntu to actually do that
<kaleo> mhall119, apps are launched with an extra parameter
<kaleo> mhall119, --desktop_file_hint
<kaleo> mhall119, and another one if they are in the sidestage
<kaleo> mhall119, I reckon the fix for the bug would not be very hard anyway
<kaleo> mhall119, I also think that we could save on startup time by not using the xdg perl scripts
<kaleo> mhall119, (while still respecting the standard of course)
<mhall119> ok, I see the bug is critical, do we have any ETA on when it might be worked on?
<kaleo> mhall119, I marked it as critical today :)
<kaleo> mhall119, I guess we can bump it to high if that prevents the ETA question :)
<asac> sergiusens: what will be done?
<mhall119> kaleo: nothing can prevent the ETA question, you know that :)
<asac> sergiusens: so there is one more requirement that might be supereasy to include in that batch...
<asac> sergiusens: we have those "preview images" ... like mir
<kaleo> mhall119, as usual, we have a million things to do and it's really hard to plan with the million more new things coming all the time
<asac> i want phablet-flash to also be able to take those... like
<asac> phablet-flash -r current --overlay URL-TO-REMOTE-OR-LOCAL-PREVIEW-TARBALL
<kaleo> mhall119, my guess is that it will have to wait until loicm is free in a few weeks or if you can convince ricmm_ maybe sooner?
<asac> sergiusens: notsure if that makes senes
<mhall119> while(len(workitems) > 0) { kaleo.fork(); }
 * mhall119 hopes that works
<kaleo> mhall119, doing that but it takes nine months
<sergiusens> asac: as long as the url it sits on is formated correctly the --uri should pick it up
<asac> sergiusens: you know what i mean?
<mhall119> kaleo: seriously? congrats!
<kaleo> mhall119, thanks :)
<kaleo> mhall119, 2 months to go
<asac> sergiusens: e.g. the preview images only publish the ubuntu parts... while the rest is still on cdimage
<asac> sergiusens: does --uri support file:///...
<asac> ?
<asac> (two questions)
<popey> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1198147 ☻
<sergiusens> asac: yeah, I understand, let me see how easily I can add an override
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198147 in Phablet Tools "There should be an easy way to flash a non-latest image" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhall119> kaleo: do you know yet if it's a C++ or Python developer?
<asac> sergiusens: also... if you say "uri is correctly formatted" do you jyust mean having the right URI format like file:///? or really about magic stuff encoded in the path?
<sergiusens> popey: only reason I don't add that is because everything on cdimage is in flux, used to have it when we used jenkins if you recall :-)
<kaleo> mhall119, locomotive basic
<kaleo> mhall119, like her dqd
<kaleo> dad
<sergiusens> asac: correct stuff at the tip of the uri... but let me get away with that
<popey> sure
<asac> popey: thats "old" images... i want random url images for our new approach of doing more and more topic/staging images for stuff like MIR
<popey> same thing really
<asac> or anyone who sets up a nice jenkins job to unpack, hack and repack the tarball
<mhall119> kaleo: heh
<mhall119> kaleo: as long as she doesn't fall in with the wrong crowds and start using perl
<popey> wow locomotive basic, thats a blast from the past
<sergiusens> asac: oh, it's a tarball and not an update.zip? I'll fix that
<asac> sergiusens: we will will produce stuff on jenkins
<kaleo> popey, getting old heh
<asac> sergiusens: well use case is: i setup a jenkins job that takes our ubuntu flash, hacks around, repacks it and then i can use phablet flash to try it out or even easily add new utah jobs jobs etc.
<asac> i dont know what an update.zip is :)
<asac> I think whatever MIR preview jenkins job produces
<sergiusens> asac: it has the deploy logic to work from recovery
<kaleo> robru, around?
<asac> ah. well. i really want to be able to flash such "branch/topic/preview" images
<asac> just like we do normally. or is that not reasonable?
<asac> let me show what i mean :)
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<asac> there are a bunch of zips
<asac> or .imgs
<asac> not sure...
<asac> now i got pointed at jenkins job that just produce the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<sergiusens> asac: I think I understand what you want
<asac> i ythink
<asac> so i want to be able to just use phablet-flash to flash any of such preinstalled tarball
<asac> but still use current or 20130701 or whatever other parts i want :)
<asac> (default current/latest)
<sergiusens> asac: yeah, that tar would be better off for everyone if it were wrapped in an update.zip, so I'll be fixing that
<asac> if we have that its super easy to just setup jenkins jobs
<zeroconf> hi - I have some newbie questions
<asac> that validate preview images... which for me is the mechanism we want to use more extensively to do something like developing bigger topics
<zeroconf> can I install regular applications in Ubuntu Touch?
<asac> ok ... think i was clear enough :)
<sergiusens> asac: just keep in mind that those jenkins jobs are all private
<asac> sergiusens: thats a seprate problem :)
<asac> sergiusens: that why local file urls also should work
<sergiusens> asac: ack
<asac> and in the utah lab i think its not protected
<zeroconf> I mean - does Ubuntu Touch have APT and Synaptic? Can I install LibreOffice for example?
<asac> e.g. they can directly poll from private jenkins
<sergiusens> asac: yes, it's the same network segment
<bfiller> kaleo, boiko : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1200371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200371 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "auto-scroll input fields when OSK visibility changes" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> please add comments, suggestions, etc
<AmEv> Quick question: Is there a daily self-updating torrent?
<kaleo> bfiller, thank you
<bfiller> kaleo: np
<bfiller> kaleo: this one would be awesome to tackle soon as well (somewhat related to osk): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1187321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1187321 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[MainView] contentOrientation is missing which makes the keyboard rotate unrelated to the content" [High,Confirmed]
<kaleo> bfiller, right
<kaleo> bfiller, linking to qtubuntu
<thomi> Hello touch people - this morning I'm unable to flash my nexus 7, phablet flash prints: "Device detected as /system/bin/sh: getprop: not found" - any ideas?
<sergiusens> thomi: update phablet-tools and if you are on an old flipped image you will need to use -d grouper
<thomi> sergiusens: thankjs
<mhall119> the Asus GetProp Not Found is an awesome device
<sergiusens> mhall119: I can probably mask that, but then I wouldn't easily be able to root cause it
<mhall119> sergiusens: ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: the getprop device ;-)
<mhall119> oh, that :)
<WebbyIT> mhall119: do you have a minute? :)
<mhall119> WebbyIT: sure
<mhall119> just pinged balloons about your build failure
<WebbyIT> mhall119: thanks :)
<mhall119> I can't find out what caused the failure, so I'm enlisting his help
<WebbyIT> mhall119: ok, thanks. My first problem is that I've port  8080 blocked '-.-
<mhall119> hmmm, not sure what we can do about that...
<thomi> sergiusens: still no luck - with latest phablet-tools i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5866231/
<WebbyIT> mhall119: nothing, I suppose, but I'll resolve it soon
<mhall119> WebbyIT: who is blocking you from reaching port 8080?
<WebbyIT> mhall119: my college, I'm in a residence, but i'm going to change location
<mhall119> balloons: can we access that jenkins instance from another port? why not 80?
<robru> kaleo, just got back from lunch. what's up?
<kaleo> robru, <mterry> Kaleo, OK, I did sdk and apps stack (which doesn't have *all* the apps - I think phone and media are in their own stacks).  This will fix CI I believe, but daily-release will need another button push by didrocks <mterry> Kaleo, I gotta run, so hopefully that fixes you
<kaleo> robru, the critical fix for the critical bug talked in emails landed in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<robru> kaleo, oh, so you just want to make sure that the bugfix lands in saucy?
<kaleo> robru, yes, before today's touch image is built
<kaleo> robru, I suppose there is no real emergency
<mterry> kaleo, gotta go
<kaleo> mterry, have a nice on
<kaleo> e
<robru> kaleo, yeah, I don't know anything about the touch images. I just report to didrocks for the daily_release stuff. but I don't have permissions on the server, I just MP branches and then didrocks pushes all the buttons ;-)
<kaleo> robru, didrocks does not have a backup?
<robru> kaleo, so either jenkins will release it when it releases it, or didrocks will have to fix it when he wakes up (~8hrs)
<kaleo> robru, like, when he sleeps?
<kaleo> :)
<kaleo> robru, I hope no critical bug fix is blocked by that I guess
<robru> kaleo, well, I think kenvandine, cyphermox, and sil2100 also can.
<kaleo> robru, in any of the apps blocked by the toolkit's bug
<kaleo> robru, ah ah, just the day when they are not here :)
<robru> kaleo, well I dont think it's a big deal if it takes one extra day for the fix to land.
<kaleo> robru, yeah
<kaleo> robru, ok, thank you
<thomi> sergiusens: any ideas?
<mhall119> didrocks sleeps?  who approved this?
<sergiusens> thomi: oh, yeah, sorry, I know what it is, just thinking of a better way to solve this
<robru> kaleo, actually, jenkins is smart enough to build SDK first before building the app stack so I think it should all publish just fine... I'm not actually sure what mterry thinks didrocks needs to manually do.
<robru> unless he just meant to manually push the release ahead of schedule.
<kaleo> robru, we should be all good then
<pmcgowan> kaleo, did you get what you needed for the release?
<kaleo> pmcgowan, yes
<kaleo> pmcgowan, thanks for asking
<pmcgowan> ok
<mbybee> Hi All
<mbybee> Just flashed my Galaxy Nexus - and WOW. That was the *smoothest* ROM I've ever installed. Really excellent work
<johnes> Is there anyone here trying to port Ubuntu Touch on Galaxy S3 (i9300) ?
<mbybee> So - seeing as I'm fresh eyes on this, and testing just every little thing I can find... where is the list of what works/doesn't work?
<mbybee> I don't want to create any pointless bug reports lol
<mbybee> Looking through launchpad to figure out what groups are doing what, etc
<johnes> well, you mean this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<andidevel> Hi. i have installed saucy first time on my nexus4 today, and there is no people lens. is it disabled in this daily image?
<TroN-0074> Question, the phone I am planning on install ubuntu touch is with a carrier I dont care about, will installing Ubuntu touch unluck me from my carrier's network?
<TroN-0074> anyone?
<TroN-0074> in the house?
<esigolo> TroN-0074: you mean is locked ??
<andidevel> jup, but no idea ;)
<esigolo> do you want to know if
<dejello> hello all
<esigolo> ubuntu touch install will unlock your phone
<esigolo> dejello: Hello
<esigolo> :)[]
<TroN-0074> I think so, I just bought it from CL and it has cyanogen already installed
<esigolo> TroN-0074: and what is the phone model?
<TroN-0074> is the galaxy nexus
<TroN-0074> currently under the sprint network
<TroN-0074> spring is not good for me though
<esigolo> TroN-0074: i'm not sure about that ! but you can take a backup and give it a try
<TroN-0074> in case that doesnt work is there a place that I can download an image of stock android to re install it?
<mbybee> @johnes - Yes, that guide is great, and the tools worked perfectly
<esigolo> TroN-0074: yes sure ! just follow the how to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<esigolo> TroN-0074:  any problem just ping here
<TroN-0074> thank you
<esigolo> TroN-0074: welcome
<mbybee> So - I notice "Settings" is more of a stub, I guess?
<mbybee> It's got sections, but many just go to a blank white screen
<mbybee> Filed a bug report for that. Overall, this is better than Android was on the G1
<esigolo> mbybee: it's kind of ! the content an real think will be add as the developers can
<esigolo> :)
<esigolo> real thing*
<mbybee> Understood :)
<mbybee> I'm planning to dev quite a bit for this platform myself
<mbybee> The real key bits (phone/sms) seem to be working, so I look forward to seeing it grow
<esigolo> mbybee: if you want some help just ping :)
<esigolo> mbybee: i'm just waiting a little bit more to use it as daiyl
<esigolo> daily
<esigolo> brb
<thomi> sergiusens: any ideas yet? I really need to get this device working... this is like the worst possible day for it to break.
<sergiusens> thomi: can't you flash manually?
<johnes> well... is there any "RIL Layer specialist" in here ? :D
<mbybee> esigolo: Thanks, I'll be in here quite a bit :)
<thomi> sergiusens: you mean with -b ?
<thomi> sergiusens: of the "Manual installation" section from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<sergiusens> thomi: no, as is in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<thomi> gotchya, will try that now, thanks
<andidevel> does anyone have an idea how to get the people lens visible? :)
<sergiusens> popey: around?
<mbybee> Anyone know how to force the keyboard up?
<mbybee> For example, trying to tweet, no keyboard
<sergiusens> mbybee: there's a bug open for it if doing it from the web
<thomi> sergiusens: those instructions seem broken - it just says to push a zip file and reboot.. twice. surely I have to actually install the zip file at some point?
<mbybee> sergiusens: Thanks
<sergiusens> thomi: it's picked up automatically
<thomi> not on my device. Having to select it manually
<popey> sergiusens: ya
<andidevel> thomi: it takes a few minutes. dont touch the device until it has finished... i thought too i have to choose it manually
<sergiusens> thomi: have you ever done the -b thing?
<dejello> yay, my ovation build boots today...  still no adb???  hrm...
<thomi> sergiusens: I don't know, sorry
<asac> guys... you are producing many images today.. .whats the trigger?
<sergiusens> asac: I think earlier was a powerd/upstart issue
<sergiusens> asac: new one might be stgraber experimenting with updates
<asac> doanac`: ^^
<mbybee> Hmm. Think I'm going to have to revert to Android, at least until I can set the time/date.
<sergiusens> thomi: do you have an ubuntu logo in recovery?
<mbybee> It's close though - I think it's going to be one heck of an OS soon!
<sergiusens> asac: the new one is only in pending
<thomi> sergiusens: nope
<sergiusens> thomi: that means you never phablet-flash -b
<thomi> ok, is that a bad thing?
<sergiusens> thomi: don't do it today, not sure you will hit the fastboot bug (if you have a buggy bootloader)
<thomi> heh, ok
<sergiusens> thomi: your automation is just broken, not necessarily bad
<dejello> and the display is 90 degrees off...merp
<sergiusens> thomi: let's do it next week since you are in a hurry now
<thomi> just pushing the big image... seems to take forever :-/
<mbybee> Well. I shall return, probably next week, to flash again :)
<mbybee> Seeya all
<RobbyF> How difficult is it for a non-dev to port to sgs3 would someone say?
<andidevel> RobbyF: there is a already a port?! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<RobbyF> I need one for i747m
<RobbyF> I'm a nexus 4 user but I 'found' an extra sgs3 brand new at work.
<andidevel> hmm give it back?!^^
<RobbyF> was hoping to use it for this project.
<stgraber> asac, sergiusens: yep, the latest one was to test the changes I did today
<plars> sergiusens: something's wrong with this build I think, the .2 one for today
<plars> sergiusens: it looks ok from the command line, I even see unity running, but on my mako it looks stuck at the "Google" boot screen
<plars> ...and adb logcat appears to be broken
<plars> I/ServiceManager(  517): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<plars> F/SurfaceFlinger( 1721): couldn't create EGLContext
<plars> F/libc    ( 1721): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0xdeadbaad (code=1), thread 294 (SurfaceFlinger)
<plars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1200421
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200421 in touch-preview-images "Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0xdeadbaad (code=1), thread 294 (SurfaceFlinger)" [Critical,New]
<plars> hmm, surfaceflinger came up after I hard rebooted it
<satchmo> hi there
<satchmo> anyone out there?
<satchmo> exit
<cyphermox_> awe, still around?
<cyphermox_> I'm having weird behavior from ofono when setting Powered on org.ofono.ConnectionManager
<cyphermox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5866541/
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: ^^
<thomi> It seems there's no camera support on the n7 - is this a known issue?
<cyphermox_> that's fixing the switch for Mobile data for now; it works locally here, but I'd like to know why it behaved that way to make sure we get disconnected right
<cyphermox_> awe_: ok, after all it seems like the doc never mentions the contexts get deactivated, so I'm getting expected behavior
<cyphermox_> and in fact, this is really good
<sergiusens> plars: that's 'pending', right?
<sergiusens> plars: mind giving https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/current-pending/+merge/174307 a go?
<awe_> cyphermox_, ok.  missed your first ping to "awe"
<sergiusens> plars: and happrove if ok, let's stop these from propagating
<cyphermox_> awe_: ah, right
<cyphermox_> awe_: well, it's still weird
<awe_> that said, I thought that you were just going to deactivate the context?
<cyphermox_> I keep a default route, but drop the DNS settings
<cyphermox_> awe_: it really seems incorrect to deactivate the context when you toggle the killswitch
<awe_> If you toggle Powered, seems that would prevent a separate MMS-specific context to be activated?
<cyphermox_> possibly
<awe_> well...we're talking apples & oranges
<cyphermox_> but it will not deactivate an already activated MMS context either
<awe_> NM has the concept of a WWAN disable
<cyphermox_> right
<awe_> whereas we're talking about a "don't send data over mobile"
<cyphermox_> wwan disable is what gets triggered
<awe_> airplane mode is a different story
<cyphermox_> the UI changed WwanEnable
<awe_> cyphermox_, sure...but that doesn't mean it's correct.  ;)-
<cyphermox_> this is equivalient to "airplane mode" for mobile only
<awe_> it's what was initially suggested to renato, and made sense at the time
<cyphermox_> well, it still makes sense to me
<cyphermox_> what if you have multiple radios?
<awe_> sure, but again... if the ConnectionManager is powered off, then MMS can't activate a separate context
<cyphermox_> can't ofono re-power it ?
<awe_> mmsd could, but it's not designed to
<cyphermox_> also, aren't we possibly expecting that mobile data also deactivates MMS, which is technically mobile data :)
<awe_> if powered, it will try to activate an mms context
<cyphermox_> Could you try to manually Powered = false, and see if ofono doesn't just do the right thing?
<awe_> good poit
<awe_> s/poit/point/
<cyphermox_> this is getting really complicated and tricky really fast though :(
<awe_> uh yea..  I'm about to give up on mms for the night
<cyphermox_> I should check for Powered anyway, and triggering WwanEnable for NM should change powered, do we agree to that?
<awe_> for now yes
<awe_> however I need to think about it some more
<awe_> brain == fried
<cyphermox_> worst case we can change the UI to just disconnect the interface instead
<awe_> definitely
<cyphermox_> (at the NM level)
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> so I'll keep testing this and upload later..
<cyphermox_> or tomorrow morning
<awe_> sounds good
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: around for an upload / review?
<asac> ouch ... i think it really happened... i lost core dev unnoticed once and for all (as i dont really have a reason get it back):)
<asac> i am not even an ubuntu member anymore
<asac> thats brutal :)
<asac> wel... guess expiring three times without me noticing is reason enough to justify that :)
<popey> asac: I'll write you a testimonial ㋛
<asac> popey: is it really ok to get dropped out of ubuntu membership just because i dont upload anymore?
<asac> i dont know the rules :)
<asac> i must say i kind of like the debian policy better... they never would get the idea to kill my DD ... i hope :)
 * asac goes and checks
<popey> you get dropped out every 2 years
<popey> you get a reminder mail though
<asac> i know... last time someone nice came along and saved me
<asac> because i dont get those emails
<popey> heh
<popey> unlucky
<asac> anyway... dont need it... but ubuntu membership?
<popey> sabdfl expired once iirc
<asac> also expiring?
<asac> from ubuntu membership? or being core dev?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-12
<popey> membership
<asac> really... wow
<popey> everyone misses the mail once or twice ☻
<asac> man thats screwed. why would someone get evicted from ubuntu membership.
<asac> but guess thast policy
<popey> yeah
<popey> right, bed!
<popey> nn
<asac> so i am lucky i am still DD  it seems :)
<dejello> back from food and such....   hm..  touchscreen is 90 off from display screen...
<dejello> degrees that is
<thomi> anyone still awake who can review unity8 MPs? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity8/fix-ap-test-launch/+merge/174321
<plars> sergiusens: sorry for the delay, I can take a look now
<plars> sergiusens: I was just using the normal phablet-flash, which I believe just grabs the latest one
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, the one in that MR will grab the actual current link
<thomi> sergiusens: got a second?
<sergiusens> thomi: yeah
<thomi> sergiusens: what do the LD_LIBRARY_PATH and QML2_IMPORT_PATH env variable patches in the unity8 autopilot tests do?
<thomi> or, another question: how come when I launch unity8 I don't see it on the tablet screen? I just see black...
<thomi> not sure if it's related to the fact that I commented out those to env var patches or not
<sergiusens> thomi: do you launch it as a user?
<thomi> sergiusens: as pahblet
<sergiusens> thomi: you do need QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<thomi> ahh ok
<sergiusens> thomi: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is probably a left over
<sergiusens> from when qt5 lived in /opt
<thomi> ugh
<denny_> hy
<Guest7439> can i instal ubuntu in smartphone chinese?
<Guest7439> hellooo
<wilee-nilee> Guest7439, On a psuedo manufacturers smart phone?
<parallels> where can I download ubuntu for tablet?
<thomi> sergiusens: still around?
<sergiusens> yup
<thomi> sergiusens: so I rebooted the device, and the shell starts showing up in the tests for the first few runs... then it stops
<thomi> sergiusens: I think it might be the screen blanking that's confusing me - is there a way to turn that off?
<sergiusens> thomi: oh, powerd, there are instructions mfisch sent to ubuntu-phone@
<sergiusens> thomi: there's a powercli iirc
<thomi> I should probably join that mailing list
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: sorry, I'm now
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: what's up?
<sergiusens> thomi: run powerd-cli without options, although I think you want the activate param
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey, saw you reverted the ubuntu-boot.img patch
<thomi> I got it, thanks sergiusens
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what was the issue there?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh, I need to get back to it, but it doesn't work on a clean maguro build while it did on manta
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need to look into further though
<thomi> woooooo! Finally figured out why all the unity8 tests fail on the device!
<thomi> and it only took me... 8 hours!
<thomi> sergiusens: it looks to me like some files are missing
<thomi> it looks like the tests expect a folder at:
<thomi> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/LightDM/single_pin/
<thomi> (the final folder name changes according to the lightdm mock that the test loads)
<thomi> but I don't have that on my device - any ideas?
<sergiusens> thomi: you might want to write mterry about that
<thomi> sergiusens: what timezone is he in?
<sergiusens> thomi: I'm really not involved in unity at all, nor the apps themselves
<thomi> sergiusens: who should I be bugging about this?
<sergiusens> thomi: I think he's in west coast USA, or wait for mzanetti or Saviq, they should be joining soon
<thomi> ok
<thomi> thanks
<sergiusens> thomi: anyone in the unity8 team, dednick, Saviq, mzanetti tsgeos mterry
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, it worked fine here when testing maguro, manta, mako and grouper
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I wonder if it's just a connection error or such
<rsalveti>  error: could not load ramdisk '../out/target/product/maguro/ubuntu-ramdisk.img'
<rsalveti> this comes from the initrd package
<rsalveti> sergiusens: have the full log so we can check if the generic initrd was downloaded successfully?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's big, and on jenkins, one sec
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image/40/console
<sergiusens> rsalveti: also, if it's generic, we should probably download just once (when we do the import with hybris)
<plars> sergiusens: ok, worked with and without --pending correctly
<thomi> sergiusens: guess I'll wait for them then
<sergiusens> plars: heh, rsalveti already happroved, but good that it worked!
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: can you daily release phablet-tools _if_ we missed the trigger for tonight
<plars> sergiusens: sorry, I suspect I'm either getting throttled, or something is seriously wrong. My connection has slowed *way* down tonight
<rsalveti> asac: lol, so you're not even an ubuntu member anymore?
<sergiusens> plars: no worries
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, hard to do it in a generic way like that, I'd prefer to be downloaded automatically during the build
<rsalveti> such as the kernel
<rsalveti> so we know it always gets the latest
<rsalveti> otherwise it'll only download the latest when running source envsetup.sh
<rsalveti> maybe it's just a race in the makefile
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well I wouldn't want to turn off parallel building :-)
<rsalveti> stgraber: I can take a look at the hybris android_root patch change tomorrow, do you still want to see if that would work?
<rsalveti> sorry, had to be away most of the day, trying to recover from a flu
<sergiusens> rsalveti: are you recovered though?
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not yet, but can't sleep anymore
<rsalveti> mhall119: do we still need https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/rename-calendar-app/+merge/174243? guess so
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: Target Ubuntu Touch ram disk: /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/ubuntu-touch-image/out/target/product/manta/ubuntu-ramdisk.img
<rsalveti> Downloading ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd version 0.12
<rsalveti> yeah, seems a race
<rsalveti> it's trying to use the file before the download & copy function is done
<rsalveti> let me check that patch
<asac> rsalveti: i got booted
<asac> i am really annoyed
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> i am still on mozilla security group and can still see all the exploits
<rsalveti> I can write a testimonial as well :P
<asac> i will use that now to own a few of the board members
<asac> so i can get all power back without even kicking
<asac> :)
<asac> lol
<asac> nobody booted me
<asac> but the project that i did most for just expired me
<rsalveti> right
<asac> no questions asked...
<asac> the policy is flawed
<rsalveti> well, that's how lp works
<rsalveti> send a few emails, then expire
<asac> i was send to work in this thing called linaro
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> and i couldnt read ubutu mail anymore
<asac> and now i punched into a developer group without upload rights :)
<asac> and have to reapply for ubuntu membership... hell :)
<rsalveti> annoying, but funny
<asac> i will just get your gpg key i hope :)
<asac> lol
<rsalveti> hahaha
<Namidairo> sent to work on this thing called linaro... you mean you were sent to gcc hell
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/0001-core-Makefile-making-sure-the-ubuntu-ramdisk-is-part.patch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: revert the revert and then try with this one
<stgraber> rsalveti: nah, apparently we have binary blobs that we can't guarantee will respect the android_root setting, so we'll have to live with all those symlinks
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, we could hook up the open/map and such to follow that variable, but indeed, but hard to cover 100% as we're dealing with blobs
<rsalveti> it know it looks dirty, but guess we need link all that in / anyway
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we can check this tomorrow, but I want to tag/branch everything in there so we can have a different setup for the flipped images
<rsalveti> and use the ubuntu ramdisk as default, even inside system.img
<rsalveti> mhall119: merged and meta uploaded
<rsalveti> time to try to sleep a bit more, later
<arvut> heya, does ubuntu-phone work on NOKIA N9?
<arvut> I'm not really sick of Meego yet, but aegis is tiresome, altho I am trying to learn how to master inception on it..
<roasted> hello friends
<arvut> hi
<arvut> roasted: do you know if ubuntu-phone works on the nokia N9 tablet?
<arvut> or what tablets it works on, for that matter.
<roasted> I can't help but to wonder something... with Gnome Shell being rather mobile-capable, and KDE spinning up Plasma Active, if the capability on an Ubuntu Touch device would introduce the capability to install something like Gnome or Plasma Active as an alternative to the Unity-esque interface that has been demoed?
<roasted> arvut: I have no idea :(
<roasted> arvut: I had the dev preview of Ubuntu Touch running on my Nexus 7 a few months ago, but it was so unusable back then I went back to Android.
<arvut> I'll go to #harmattan and ask them, maybe they have a clue :P
<galaxySubuntuTou> hi there
<roasted> hi
<galaxySubuntuTou> i cant manage to ssh my galaxyS ubuntu touch
<galaxySubuntuTou> its a Saucy Touch and I'm on a Saucy sesktop
<galaxySubuntuTou> desktop
<galaxySubuntuTou> it gives me a ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<galaxySubuntuTou> what i really would like to do would be to mount the system
<galaxySubuntuTou> for I just need to access the phone's usr/bin/ubuntu-session and edit its screen configurations
<galaxySubuntuTou> i tried using nano on the included terminal in the phone
<galaxySubuntuTou> but i cant do Cntrl+X to save the changes can I?
<galaxySubuntuTou> I dont have a miniusb external keyboard either :(
<galaxySubuntuTou> anyone awake? :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> hi roasted :D
<roasted> hi
<roasted> I have no idea :/
<galaxySubuntuTou> do you know someone who can help?
<roasted> I am unsure of who would know.
<roasted> I'm here on unrelated thoughts, as I began to wonder if there could be a way to install something like Gnome Shell or Plasma Active onto an Ubuntu Touch device to get an alternative UI to it
<dejello> galaxySubuntuTou: You could try vi instead of nano, a little different but it works...  I assume you've gone through the guide regarding SSH?
<galaxySubuntuTou>  hi degello :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> yeapp, going thru the guide on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<dejello> hello, sorry, I've been looking through the 15 tabs on firefox and editing junk and such...
<dejello> :)  ok
<galaxySubuntuTou> hehe :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> ill try vi then :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> sudo apt-get vi?
<dejello> and I really should be gonig to sleep soon.... they want me to "work" for some reason tomorrow
<dejello> vi should already be there
<galaxySubuntuTou> ok
<galaxySubuntuTou> use as nano?
<dejello> I would read a little about how to use it though
<galaxySubuntuTou> ok
<galaxySubuntuTou> i wonder
<galaxySubuntuTou> i have ported saucy to galaxy s
<galaxySubuntuTou> is this new?
<galaxySubuntuTou> the only thing i could find was from january
<dejello> :)  I am not sure tbh
<galaxySubuntuTou> or fabruary
<galaxySubuntuTou> and was the demo
<galaxySubuntuTou> did help me a lot for doing this port though
<dejello> :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> i can reproduce it if necessary
<galaxySubuntuTou> dont know the pro-formas to make it public though
<galaxySubuntuTou> ok, please dont leave without telling me how to exit vim and saving the changes :D
<galaxySubuntuTou> vi
<chriadam> press escape to get back to control mode, then type :wq<enter>
<galaxySubuntuTou> hoo, this is completely different from nano lol, is there a touch manual for vi?
<dejello> heh, still here but going to leave now I think
<dejello> had to do one mroe build and test
<galaxySubuntuTou> ok, thanks for the help
<dejello> more*
<dejello> np, adios!
<galaxySubuntuTou> chriadam, how can I edit in vi? i cant seem to change the text...
<chriadam> press i
<galaxySubuntuTou> hooo, elegant :D
<galaxySubuntuTou> and which is the escape key?
<galaxySubuntuTou> i'm afraid it is not being recognized
<galaxySubuntuTou> i just need a touch manual for vi
<galaxySubuntuTou> chriadam, i'm seeing a sheat set, trying to discover how to delete a character, should be i+backspace, right?
<chriadam> I have no idea.  try control h.
<galaxySubuntuTou> which is control in the touch keyboard?
<chriadam> no idea, sorry.
<galaxySubuntuTou> its ok, thanks
<galaxySubuntuTou> got it, its the x to delete right :)
<galaxySubuntuTou> be-u-ti-ful :) the screen is awesome, great work you guys/gals
<galaxySubuntuTou> UT Saucy rulez
<tvoss_> ogra_, ping
<tvoss_> kaleo, good morning :)
<eyicocko> hi
<eyicocko> anyone knows how to do when you tried to install phablet-tools
<eyicocko> and have dependencies with Python?
<eyicocko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: python-requests but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> thomi, still around?
<Saviq> thomi, both the envs are needed - QML2_IMPORT_PATH makes it so we're looking at ap-specialized plugins (for app management that we don't have on desktop and LIghtDM, which we can't access from a user session)
<Saviq> thomi, so it points at mocks of those two interfaces
<Saviq> thomi, whereas LD_LIBRARY_PATH is used to tweak the LightDM mock to include different sets of users as needed for the testing
<mzanetti> thomi: hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we know what was wrong with autopilot?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not even sure it's a "was" yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity8/fix-ap-test-launch/+merge/174321
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... couldn't see why this would fix anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, it probably doesn't
<mzanetti> but then... the issue is soo weird... who knows
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just something that made it easier to test for thomi, I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, without having to build locally
<mzanetti> hopefully
<mzanetti> he has something else in his pockets too :)
<mzanetti> maybe the real fix is in autopilot itself?
<gema> asac: not sure if you've heard, but some autopilot tests are starting to appear on the dash: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... I'm off then. I'll be on every once in a while throughout the week
<mzanetti> bye
<Saviq> mzanetti, right!
<Saviq> mzanetti, have fun and come back smarter of all the nice Qt stuff is happening :)
<mzanetti> aye
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> btw... have you seen the WebApps in QML thingie?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think I did?
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://akreuzkamp.de/2013/07/10/webapps-written-in-qml-not-far-from-reality-anymore/
<Saviq> ah :)
<rickspencer3> hi gema
<rickspencer3> nice!
<rickspencer3> gema, looks like the apps are failing their tests on the nexus 4
<rickspencer3> didrocks, do you know if those tests were failing upstream as well?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, there are failing since Monday (as already warned upstream)
<didrocks> it seems to be a sdk regression
<rickspencer3> didrocks, are the failures problems in the tests themselves, or are they bugs in the apps?
<rickspencer3> (bugs caused by the SDK, I suppose?)
<didrocks> sorry, since Tuesday's commits, not Monday (detected the 10)
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-2.2check/
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, real bugs AFAIK, caused by the SDK
<didrocks> sil2100: is following this, do you know more? ^
<sil2100> rickspencer3, didrocks: Florian committed a fix for the SDK issue we had, let's try re-running the Apps stack using that version
<sil2100> We'll know if it helped or not
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, tonight's run was with that version, isn't it?
<didrocks> as the apps stack depends on sdk
<didrocks> sil2100: ah no, yeah, we need to rerun with check with whole ppa, you're right :)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, the check job failed because of extra packages to install ;p So I think we need to fix that first anyway
<ogra_> tvoss, yo
<sil2100> didrocks: to quickly unblock the stack, I'll fix it up and re-publish, ok? Maybe without committing to config trunk since I'm doing the cleanup anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: just use check with whole ppa first, to ensure we test apps with latest sdk
<gema> rickspencer3, didrocks: yep, we are not yet looking at the failures, quite focussed on making the tests run, hopefully results make sense to the dev teams
<rickspencer3> gema, it hardly seems acceptable that the SDK is causing so many test failures
<rickspencer3> I am glad that you are running the tests
<rickspencer3> the dev team needs to make them green
<gema> rickspencer3: agreed
<sil2100> We're considering running some Apps tests on SDK releases to make sure that the SDK doesn't break the applications completely, as didrocks recommends
<rickspencer3> sil2100, good
<gema> rickspencer3: we've also added an extra layer to make the triaging easier, when you click on one of the jobs it takes you to the list of tests that run: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2935/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<rickspencer3> whatever the case, allowing breakages in the image to go on for days slows everyone down
<rickspencer3> we need to be able to encourage everyone to run the daily image
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Cow Appreciation Day! (With a shout out to Embrace Your Geekness Day tomorrow) :-D
<rickspencer3> sil2100, tbh, I'm kind of surprised to hear the SDK team doesn't run all the app tests on every change
<rickspencer3> it seems like a really cheap way to make sure they aren't breaking the world
<ogra_> ARGH
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> todays image fails to build
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867534/
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> looks like someone changed the indicators but didnt update the seeds
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sil2100: all apps tests passed here (desktop version) with latest sdk page
<didrocks> gema: ^
<didrocks> I hope that with next image, you will see the same results
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/413/testReport/
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing apps
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<sil2100> Finally the autopilot job is free ;D
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, you can play now to refresh the package list :)
<gema> didrocks: we may be seeing either environmental issues or differences between desktop and devices
<gema> didrocks: we'll need to figure it out
<rickspencer3> gema, I suspect that didrocks meant that the tests pass after the fix committed
<didrocks> gema: yeah, I can't wait to have the phone wired up so that we validated both environment before pushing to distro :)
<gema> rickspencer3: oh, that's good
<gema> didrocks: later today you will!
<didrocks> gema: right, with latest sdk from this morning
<gema> didrocks: ack, will keep an eye on them
<nik90> popey: Here is the bug you were referring to in yesterday's design meeting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1200371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200371 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "auto-scroll input fields when OSK visibility changes" [High,Confirmed]
<gema> in any case , I am a pessimist when it comes to tests, they can still fail for some other reason :)
<gema> didrocks: can we run all the autolanding tests for landing the sdk?
<gema> didrocks: even if they are not their own tests
<didrocks> gema: well, not all, we should run the apps tests impacted by the sdk
<gema> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> gema: it's what I suggested for a long time and yeah, we should ;)
<gema> didrocks: who is the person that should put that in motion?
<didrocks> gema: that was discussed with the sdk team, selected the relevant tests though will take some time (we don't want to explose the release time with running everything, just relevant tests). see some lines above, sil2100 is on it ^
<gema> didrocks: ack
<gema> didrocks: ok, so what is missing for us to be able to do that, is it someone needing to decide to switch on the tests or is it a technical problem that needs to be solved to be able to do it?
<didrocks> gema: not a technical problem, just someone picking the right tests to run and updating a list
<gema> sil2100: are you doing that?
<didrocks> basically every stack has a list of packages, test packages and tests to run
<sil2100> gema: I can! I was poking people to do things related, but I can find a test list if needed
<gema> sil2100: please please!
<gema> sil2100: the more stable you guys make the sdk, the less problems we have to triage down the line :)
<sil2100> gema: true true ;)
<sil2100> gema: I'll work on that before afternoon and get back to you
<gema> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> sergiusens, why were the indicator packages removed
<ogra_> oh, they werent ...
 * ogra_ curses having to dig through PPAs for official images
<popey> ogra_: we expecting a build soon?
<ogra_> popey, if i ever find out who made that mess with the indicators and why i will do a respin
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867534/
<popey> rage-meter for ogra: [||||||||||||||]   HULKIN'
<ogra_> it looks like someone changed the code in unity8
<gema> ogra_: you sound like you are going to respin someone x)
<ogra_> but didnt drop the deps on these packages
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^ any idea whats going on there ?
<ogra_> gema, popey, i'm way beond rage, that was 30min ago when i had to click madly through LP pages to even find the packages involved in different PPAs :)
<Saviq> ogra_, indicator plugins you mean?
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, because they've been built into unit8y
<ogra_>   [ Nick Dedekind ]
<ogra_>   * Moved indicators-client code into unity8. (LP: #1191132, #1191822)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1191132 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<ogra_> but the package still depends on them
<Saviq> ogra_, no it doesn't, it recommends indicators themselves
<Saviq> ogra_, not indicator plugins
<ogra_> oh, wait, he didnt update the seeds
<ogra_> so ubuntu-touch does, not unity8
<Saviq> ogra_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L71
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we didn't update the seeds yet (I've a branch, let me)
<Saviq> ogra_, but shouldn't break anything anyway
<Saviq> ogra_, did it?
<ogra_> it does
<Saviq> dammit I've no power nor wifi, of course
<Saviq> dednick, can you please assist ogra_ if I drop out ↑
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<ogra_> well, i can drop them from the seeds myself, no worries
<ogra_> i just dont like to do that without knowing whats going on :)
<Saviq> ogra_, is that the only breakage?
<Saviq> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy.clean-unity8/+merge/173162 - updating now
<ogra_> yeah, looks like
<Saviq> ogra_, but what's the symptoms? I installed the packages fine next to indicators-plugins?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867534/
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<rickspencer3> I just picked up my phone, battery seemed dead
<rickspencer3> I plugged it into my 'puter, red led starts flashing
<rickspencer3> not confidence inducing ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, /me no get it
<popey> rickspencer3: common
<popey> plug it into a real charger
<rickspencer3> popey, well, I'm not actually too worried
<rickspencer3> like I say, not confidence inducing
<popey> i.e. something that can deliver more than 500mA
<Saviq> ogra_, uugh, the merge wasn't strictly correct...
<rickspencer3> I presume it means the battery is really and truly flast
<Saviq> ogra_, I was updating it
<rickspencer3> flat*
<popey> same happens on Android ☻
<popey> yes
<Saviq> ogra_, since we don't install recommends, they need to be in the seed
<gema> yeah, it's the hardware
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, its a bit weird, but i assume dropping them will fix it ... there must be another versioned dep somewhere (probably through the dropped lenses)
<rickspencer3> which I assume means that some process ran down the battery and the phone couldn't suspend
<gema> charging it from there is a pain
<popey> not sure thats accurate. it is just too low to have enough juice to boot
<popey> it may well have been in suspend but eventually it died
<ogra_> Saviq, well, the above commit indicates we dont need them anymore
<Saviq> ogra_, not -plugins-
<Saviq> ogra_, but indicator themselves, yes
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i see
<ogra_> then the seed change was indeed wrong
<Saviq> ogra_, and they've been pulled by -plugins- before
<ogra_> hrm
<Saviq> ogra_, ah, and no need for -lens-music / -lens-video, not used anyway
<Saviq> ogra_, pushed that change to my branch now
 * Saviq goes to McDo for power and WiFi
<ogra_> rickspencer3, were you connedted through adb the whole time ? that keeps it awake
<rickspencer3> ogra_, nah, I just put the phone down with my wallet and other stuff from my pocket
<ogra_> Saviq, right, but we might need the indicators back
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: is the image safe ?
<gema> davmor2: I don't think there's an image yet
<ogra_> Saviq, hah, i think i got it ... the plugins all depend on indicators-client with a versioned dep
<davmor2> ogra_: sadtrombone.com
<davmor2> gema: Ta
<gema> davmor2: and I wouldn't install the previous one, wait for this one
<davmor2> gema: I just stick with the one I broke yesterday ;)
<gema> davmor2: haha, ok
<ogra_> gema, do you mean 11.2 is broken ?
<gema> ogra_: there are some sdk problems as didrocks and I were discussing before
<popey> i have not tested 11.2
<gema> ogra_: that may be annoying to someone like davmor2
 * ogra_ hadnt even noticed there was a new build, if thats broken it should have been removed right after testing failed
<ogra_> ah, but the image itself works ?
<gema> ogra_: the testing was added late last night and I am not even sure those results are trustworthy yet
<gema> yep
<didrocks> gema: ogra_: but it's not new from today, so if you see a new broken behavior, it can be something else
<didrocks> (it's from Wednesday, as discussed)
<ogra_> gema, well, popey and i are usually testing, the image needs to be blessed manually on the cdimage machine
<didrocks> well, published on Tuesday
<gema> ogra_: yes, I know
<ogra_> if we arent around the person that triggered the build is supposed to test
<gema> ogra_: I have no idea why there is a .2 build for yesterday, I was sleeping I think
<popey> i think .2 was triggered to test new phablet-flash functionality which pulls from /proposed
<popey> (which I DID test last night)
<ogra_> didrocks, ah, fine, i just wanted to know if 11.2 works or if i need to "emergency remove"
<popey> ogra_: I'll flash now
<ogra_> thx
 * ogra_ will go on glaring at inticator stuff for a while until he has an epiphany
<davmor2> gema: 3 things annoy me with the phone right now, 1. no noise if the phone is asleep when you get a text message. 2. no youtube/web based video playback. 3. I keep breaking it, but hey that's my job right :)
<didrocks> ogra_: the fix sdk should be 0.1.46+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> fixed*
<davmor2> gema: closer to the 1.0 release I'll care more about the other stuff once everything has landed and the flux slows down a bit :)
<gema> davmor2: indeed
<popey> ogra_: 11.2 looks good on mako
 * popey flashes grouper
<ogra_> great thanks for testing (thats enough i think)
<popey> ok
<ogra_> marked for current
<gema> davmor2: I hope you have a bug at least for item 1 in your list
<davmor2> gema: there is a bug for the no sound on sms, but apparently it was a regression moving to saucy and possibly powerd but nobody knew for sure.  the youtube one is just a missing feature that will land at some point or I'll install minitube on it :)
<gema> davmor2: what do you mean nobody knew for sure
<gema> do you have a bug number?
<popey> videoed medavit doesn't make a noise when unlocked _or locked_ here
<davmor2> gema: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1195257
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195257 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "There is currently no ping on the phone with a new message if the phone is in sleep mode" [Undecided,New]
<gema> davmor2: according to popey's response, I'd put this bug in the phone-app
<gema> davmor2: not in pulse audio
<davmor2> gema: done
<gema> davmor2: but the logs you put there are from your laptop, not from a nexus, right?
<gema> davmor2: that is a confused bug
<gema> with a description that doesn't match the logs that are attached
<gema> davmor2: how on earth do you receive smss on your ideapad?
<davmor2> gema: yup I was told to file against pulseaudio so I just triggered an ubuntu-bug from my laptop rather than hunting down the pulseaudio +filebug page
<gema> davmor2: that's wrong
<davmor2> gema: it'll be much easier once there is an ubuntu bug on the phone :)
<davmor2> gema: I know but I needed to file a bug and had a couple second of free time to do it in
<gema> davmor2: even if you raise the bug against pulseaudio, you either gather the logs from the phone or you don't add any logs and just add the getprop ro.build.display.id
<gema> davmor2: then it'll never get fixed and you are just adding noise
<gema> davmor2: next time if you only have two seconds wait until you have five mins ;)
<gema> davmor2: I agree with you that adding logs from the phone to the bugs is not straight forward atm
<gema> davmor2: but if I am a developer and you tell me that you don't hear sms noises in your ideapad, I conclude the problem is with you, confusing your netbook with your phone
<davmor2> gema: I've forgotten about it by the time I have 5 minutes.  I'll give you a break down of my day sometime :)
<gema> davmor2: haha, but you see my point, right?
<gema> davmor2: developers don't have time to figure out that you were in a rush
<gema> it's better not to add the logs and just add the problem
<gema> description
<davmor2> gema: indeed and I now have the phone bug as a link in my bookmarks which I didn't at the time, so now I just file there if I'm unsure :)
<gema> davmor2: ok, a simple "adb shell getprop" run from your PC and attached to the bug would be more useful
<gema> because it has all the image information
<gema> davmor2: for bugs you don't know what to raise against, you go for touch-preview-images for now
<davmor2> gema: yeap that's the one :)
<gema> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug
<davmor2> gema: that is the one I have bookmarked so if I need to file a quick bug I can :)
<gema> excellent
<gema> we rescued your bug now anyway
<Saviq> ogra_, ah, and we used the same name in the binary unity8 package <facepalm>
<Saviq> +from
<Saviq> ogra_, sorry about that, didn't think of that...
<davmor2> gema: I tend to write a quick one liner and then pad it out when I have 5 minutes now, at least that way it is filed, even if it isn't very clear initially :)
<crocket> When will I see ubuntu phones?
<davmor2> any way back to breaking stuff
<popey> crocket: next year
<popey> gema: a video for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOhTGOymq7E
<crocket> popey: next year!
<popey> me testing the phone
<crocket> popey: I really want to get a real linux phone.
<crocket> android is just so fake.
<gema> popey: thanks!
<gema> davmor2: raise good bugs is as important for a QA engineer as breaking stuff :)
<gema> davmor2: just take some time to make the bugs comprehensive
<gema> :P
<Saviq> ogra_, the seed merge is valid, though
<Saviq> ogra_, /me will resubmit, as it got tricksied
<ogra_> Saviq, how is it valid if we need all these pieces ... unity8 wont pull them in
<Saviq> ogra_, we don't need the plugins
<Saviq> ogra_, they're *in* unity8 now
<Saviq> ogra_, let me resubmit so you see the actual diff we need in
<ogra_> i thought you said only indicators-client was in
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> popey: I'm beginning to hate chromium  it keeps telling me videos aren't available.  yet that just played fine in firefox
<popey> odd
<Saviq> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy.clean-unity8/+merge/174379
<ogra_> Saviq, aaah ! ... now i understand :)
<Saviq> ogra_, indicators-plugins* are deprecated, but we need to pull in the indicator backends themselves, music and video lenses^Wscopes aren't used yet, unity-scopes-runner is a dep of things that need it
<AskUbuntu> Iocean X7 Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/319246
<Saviq> ogra_, cool
<ogra_> merging
<Saviq> ogra_, sorry, should've made the merge when we merged into unity8, but I never thought it would conflict, so didn't feel the pressure
<ogra_> yeah, thats all caused by the mess  that --no-install-recommends  brings us
<ogra_> it would have just worked otherwise (and we wouldnt have seeded the indicators at all)
<gema> popey: that video is awesome, we will work with that to try and automate as much as we can for the automatic validation
<gema> popey: thanks!
<popey> gema: np
 * ogra_ hugs Mirv 
<ogra_> \o/ no more PPAs !
<xnox> ogra_: what happened?
<ogra_> PPA reorg for the SDK
<xnox> ogra_: where is the code that does magic to build stuff published on: cdimage.u.c based on the archive and.... jenkins outputs?
<ogra_> xnox, hmm ?  you mean the code that builds the images ?
<ogra_> xnox, livecd-rootfs has it
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, well those files that are consumed by phablet-flash.
<ogra_> and cdimage code publishes it
<xnox> ogra_: so lp:livecd-rootfs and... ?
<ogra_> xnox,  it lives in live-build/auto/config and live-build/auto/build ...
<Mirv> ogra_: less PPA:s at least :). the only change was precise and quantal being also folder into the SDK PPA, saucy has become PPA independent over the last weeks
<ogra_> have a look at the latter where the bootimg files are created
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah
<ogra_> xnox, pretty much at the bottom
<ogra_> xnox, we will just install the debs  in that subarch loop and can then cp them out from the chroot (all that stuff is running after we rolled our rootfs, so you dont need to clean up or anything, just cp the zips/imgs)
<ogra_> xnox, if you pull them from the toolchain PPA still, you need to add it to sources.list though
<ogra_> (or sources.list.d ... however you like)
<xnox> ogra_: so slangasek says that we want to be able to build as much pieces individually in the archive as possible and pull all the relevant bits together on the live-build. In particular - platform-api / libhybris should use android-cross-toolchain in the arhive and publish debs which live-build can respin and include matching one into the ubuntu-rootfs and android-fs
<xnox> same with kernels.
<xnox> and possibly binary blobbies.
<xnox> (but at least for now, it doesn't matter how blobbies are added to the build, since well they don't change)
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, thats a 14.04 target
<ogra_> the first step is to pull your packages in ...
<ogra_> i would say the next step would be to split your package into more binary debs ... we have the built binaries there already, should just need some additional .install files and package definitions to pull single bits out of there
<ogra_> (we will need the updater-binary for creating proper zips from the rootfs tarball, thats still a hack atm)
<nik90> mehow: you got a second?
<mehow> yes
<mehow> whats up ?
<nik90> mehow: Can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200594 and suggest a fix if possible
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200594 in Ubuntu Clock App "[clock-app]Font in world city list are too big" [Low,Confirmed]
<nik90> mehow: Also do you ListView font sizes common to all apps or is this localised to the clock app?
<mehow> looking at it now
<xnox> ogra_: "drop android build script, we will instead use a package" - which package is that?
<mehow> nik90: I am not sure about changing the font sizes :(
<mehow> I think I have to change the layout to accommodate longer text
<nik90> mehow: ok
<dpm> ckpringle, could you or someone else from apps design join us on the #ubuntu-app-devel channel? We're running the hackfests there, and it'd be handy if the developers could reach you there to ask any questions related to design
<dpm> not expecting you to be watching the channel all of the time, but it'd be good to be able to ping you guys if something comes up to have a discussion there
<dpm> thanks ;)
<ogra_> xnox, yours :)
<xnox> ogra_: oh. I see.... i think there is some dead code that confused me.
<xnox> ogra_: so, from jenkins outputs the $device.zip is used and the recovery.img. It looks like bootimg is generated elsewhere.... elsewhere i can't find where.
<ogra_> oh, you are referring to the changelog
<ogra_> no, that was my failed attempt to do the cross build on a livefs builder
<xnox> I see.
<ogra_> and yeah, it ends up to be your package ...
<xnox> and currently bootimg is generated in live-build, which is good.
<xnox> so I'll drop bootimg from my builds for now.
<ogra_> no, it isnt ... we need to have it generated by the android build
<ogra_> lese ports can not have a flipped bootimg
<ogra_> *else
<ogra_> we need to drop it from livecd-rootfs, rsalveti has a patch for the git tree but not 100% tested yet
<ogra_> (if i wouldnt waste half my day on getting images back in shape i would have tested that days ago ... )
<xnox> ogra_: for ports, i can keep an option to generate bootimg, but our official builds should generate bootimg independant of the full android build. as that only depends on the kernel.
<xnox> ogra_: right, i'll see if i can split my builds.
<ogra_> well, your build should do the same as it does for kernels
<ogra_> (which is pretty much what rsalveti's patch does too)
<ogra_> pull the deb and put it into the boot.img
<ogra_> and livecd-rootfs should stop generating them
<xnox> well yeah: source ./build/envsetup.sh; breakfast $device; make bootimage
<ogra_> our official builds shouldnt differ from ports
<xnox> but that only depends on blobs and new kernel package and it shouldn't depend on building the whole android.
<xnox> and that could be done fairly trivially by the linux-image-$device build.
<ogra_> uh, dont scare the kernel team :)
<xnox> ogra_: and well ports are different as their kernels are not build as debs first....
<ogra_> that will require some massive hackery of the package creation i fear
<xnox> ogra_: ack, will keep the scary stuff separate for the moment.
<ogra_> ports will generate a zImage but will have to pull the generic initrd
<ogra_> same as we have to do but with no prebuilt kernels
<ogra_> so that step should definitely happen during the android build
<ogra_> lets wait for rsalveti, his patch does exactly what we need
<xnox> i will be splitting the source code & builds separately. I'm just pondering if I can generate bootimg and systemimg indepedantly off compiling !kernel bits.
<ogra_> if thats in the whole bootimg creation will go from the image build
<ogra_> oh, why
<ogra_> i suspect each device uses its own build opts even for the userspace
<ogra_> not sure it is clever to try to commonalize that
<ogra_> (is that a word ?)
<xnox> ogra_: because when kernel/hybris/platform-api changes, there is no point in wasting 40minutes to recompile unchanged $the-rest of stuff.
<nik90> Can anyone check if the core apps jenkins bot is down? I normally used to contact fginther but cant find him now. With the hack fest today, the bot should definitely be up :-)
<xnox> ogra_: instead only the step to "pack bootimg & systemimg" should be run very quickly.
<ogra_> xnox, no, they should be split out
<xnox> ogra_: please elaborate.
<ogra_> hybris and platform api should use your androideabi toolchain and produce debs that install into the android space
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> is userdata.img used at all by the way?
<ogra_> if you rebuild the binary debs should be pulled in ... but it should also be possible to apt get them on a running phone
<xnox> (the one produced by make bacon)
<ogra_> from the android build ?
<xnox> yeah.
<ogra_> i dont think so
<xnox> oh.... cause the userdata.img is the one that has ubuntu-rootfs? or is that only in zip form anyway?
<ogra_> probably by pahblet-flash- -b to get the initial structure
<ogra_> since /data needs to have a certain (per device) directory structure
<xnox> ogra_: where is phablet-flash source code?
<ogra_> (if you run recovery modes factory reset it creates that structure)
<xnox> ogra_: so userdata.img doesn't change between the builds?
<ogra_> shouldnt
<popey> xnox: lp:phablet-tools iirc
<xnox> ogra_: oh, I should split that out then.
<ogra_> it should in fact be empty except for the dir structure
<ogra_> i can imagine that phablet-flash just calls the factory reset code from recovery ... not sure
<ogra_> in that case that img can completely be dropped
<xnox> ogra_: i see that sergio reverted rsalveti patch due to build failure.
<ogra_> yeah so it still needs fixing ... but it will eventially replace the livecd-rootfs hackery
<ogra_> *eventually
<xnox> ogra_: in the mean time between here and there, I dont' need to generate "android-style-wrong-boot.img"
<xnox> ogra_: once android build can make proper ubuntu-bootimg, i'll need to generate those.
<ogra_> we need the ramdisk, and you will have to re-introduce the code if you drop it now
<xnox> ogra_: i don't drop any code, just in the debian package i will not call that target.
<xnox> ogra_: and system.img does create ramdisk.
<ogra_> ah, yeah, fine
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> should live in /system/boot/
<ogra_> xnox, did someone test your zip on maguro yet ?
<xnox> ogra_: i haven't tested on anything yet. i should test grouper.
<xnox> ogra_: what's maguro?
<xnox> nexus 10?
<ogra_> galaxy nexus
<ogra_> n10 is manta
<xnox> oh, don't have that one, and don't know who has.
<ogra_> n4 mako
<ogra_> sergiuse1s, and ricmm_ have mantas afaik
<ogra_> i'll test maguro then, since i still need to wait until i can trigger a new image build
<xnox> cool thanks.
<sergiusens> xnox: ogra_ what up?
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-foundations/+archive/upstart-daily/+build/4785831
<ogra_> that deb contains the zips we want to use in the future ... they are completely untested yet
<xnox> 4 operating systems in a deb =)
<ogra_> :)
 * xnox is still annoyed that my ccache is hitting 0 hits on android builds.
<sergiusens> xnox: it feels like over doing it, but that connects us to the whole wrokflow ;-)
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah, it can be trimmed, this is what me and ogra have been trying to work out in above conversation.
<ogra_> xnox, i would start splitting the binary deb by subarch
<sergiusens> xnox: ogra_ there was a race in the boot.img patch, I was to busy to look into yesterday so reverted, but this morning is a different story, first task of the morning
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, no issue ...
<sergiusens> xnox: fyi, you don't need to collect userdata.img
<xnox> sergiusens: thanks for confirmation.
<sergiusens> xnox: ogra_ /data gets setup on boot
<ogra_> sergiusens, so we dont need the userdata.img ?
<ogra_> yay
<sergiusens> nope
<xnox> sergiusens: i need my two patches though, that i sent previously to you & ubuntu-touch mailing list to build host tools with system wide toolchain (with a fix up)
<xnox> currently applied inline here ;-)
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, looking into that
<ogra_> xnox, well. lets see if the zips work first :)
<xnox> (drops shipping prebuild two gcc-glib2.6 toolchains)
<sergiusens> xnox: although for the host one, can you add a check to see if the correct gcc is being used?
<ogra_> before that patch gets merged
<sergiusens> xnox: thinking about people on other systems
<xnox> sergiusens: what do you mean "correct gcc is used" for host tools, any gcc will do which can compile stuff and run bits on the host system. Patch submitted to ASOP and verified to work with gcc4.6 and up.
<xnox> sergiusens: which covers precise and up.
<xnox> sergiusens: the host toolchain should be multilib one, and that's what we advertised as a requirement on the porting guide since day one, so everyone has it.
<xnox> (ubuntu_stamp says empty for me, is it suppose to be something special?!)
<ogra_> ubuntu_stamp is gone
<sergiusens> xnox: ok then, you took all the precautions... We had an issue in the past where we needed a fixed gcc
<sergiusens> xnox: you don't need it in your case
<sergiusens> xnox: I guess it just says 'dev'
<xnox> yeap.
<sergiusens> xnox: it was used to link the android build to the ubuntu build (for hybris, platform-api and such)
<xnox> sergiusens: oh, for unflipped?
<xnox> sergiusens: host toolchain, not the cross one?
<xnox> host toolchain is used for adb:amd64 acp:amd64 and the like.
<sergiusens> xnox: did we change the topic? I brain doesn't do context switching that easily :P
<xnox> i just think I got confused.
<sergiusens> xnox: when I say _link_ I just mean to track down issue :-)
<xnox> ignore me =) and i'll be back to trying to make the zip from the img.
<xnox> sergiusens: oh, i thought like ldd link =)
<sergiusens> heh, ok, I'll download one as well
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, I thought so, you've been immersed in gcc land these days :-)
<ogra_> finally !
 * ogra_ starts a new touch image build 
<esigolo> ogra_: many changes?
<esigolo> :)
<ogra_> no, just fixes for the build errors that made it explode
<esigolo> sure !
<dpm> hi mardy, do you know what the status of the online accounts dialog is? Are we in a position to add online accounts support to QML apps?
<AskUbuntu> QML Page: Binding loop detected for property "flickable" | http://askubuntu.com/q/319277
<ogra_> xnox, deb doesnt work :(
<ogra_> seems the boot.img made me boot into android
<xnox> ogra_: don't use my boot.img, i know that's borked.
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> you didnt say so :P
 * ogra_ looks into repacking the zip
<xnox> ogra_: we just established above ^^^ that my boot.img is the bog standard android one, instead of special one from the way cdimage does it, or with rsalveti patched one.
<ogra_> but i guess the good news is that android actually runs ...
<ogra_> i can adb in and see all services being up fine
<xnox> weird.
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> it is what i expect of the android bootimg is used ... android boots just fine now
<ogra_> s/of/if/
<xnox> right... i'm still not sure what's inside the zip.
<xnox> trying to undersntad the OTA zip package format.
<ogra_> ignore OTA
<xnox> also I should teach android to stop rebuilding icu for host.
<ogra_> we dont use it
<xnox> ogra_: well, that's the zip isn't ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its the other zip we use
<xnox> ogra_: which is....?
<ogra_> well, not the OTA one :)
<xnox> ogra_: the two zips that make bacon produces are symlinked to each other.....
<ogra_> a build always produces two zips per arch
<ogra_> one iis the OTA ... the other is the one for manual installation
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i dont see symlinks in a local build ...
<xnox> $ md5sum *.zip
<xnox> 2473b3ea60742388725763e43bc7e98c  cm-10.1-20130712-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<xnox> 2473b3ea60742388725763e43bc7e98c  cm_mako-ota-eng.xnox.zip
<ogra_> (though i only have samsung SGS2 builds around atm... might be that nexus is different)
<ogra_> yeah, my local porting build doesnt use a symlink here
 * ogra_ reboots with proper boot.img and crosses fingers
<ogra_> and ...
<ogra_> i has unity !
<ogra_> xnox, so your maguro build is fine
<ogra_> (except for the boot.img indeed)
<ogra_> thats so awesome !
 * xnox is confused intermediate OTA targets is everything and every parition, yet repacked zip only has system, system/boot/android-ramdisk.img and boot.img
<xnox> so where / how our current zips created?
<xnox> cause that's not what I produce.
 * xnox wants to create OTA package without boot.img
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ping
<xnox> no, what i want is rsalveti's patch fixed up to generate proper boot.img in the zip out of the box.
<ogra_> xnox, the current zips come from jenkins
<ogra_> (which is why we want a package at all :) )
<ogra_> cdimage updates the zips with the generated boot.img currently ... that will go away
<asac> didrocks: why do you think SDK is causing app issues? do you know who konws something? pmcgowan and managers have hard time figuring where this info/wisdom is coming from. does anyone from sdk team know?
<ogra_> (livecd-rootfs generates, cdimage runs zip -u on the zips to replace the included boot,img)
<asac> thanks
<xnox> ogra_: right, so i am fine to replace jenkins.
<ogra_> you also look better :)
<xnox> ogra_: would you like anything else, sir?
<xnox> =))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> well, the package in the archive would rock ... but i guess we can live with the PPA for a start
<Mirv> seb128: one last thing in your direction, confirming that IMEI is shown now in pmcgowan's sysinfo test app after adding SIM card
<seb128> Mirv, \o/
<pmcgowan> nice
<xnox> ogra_: can i steal cdimage code to replace boot.img in the mean time?
<seb128> Mirv, what about system settings -> about?
<ogra_> xnox, sure,
<sil2100> pmcgowan: pong
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hello, what's up?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, the question asac posed above
<Mirv> seb128: yep, there too!
<pmcgowan> trying to track down the app test failures
<seb128> Mirv, \o/
<seb128> Mirv, thanks a lot!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: just got back from lunch - let me backlog, one moment
<Mirv> seb128: no prob!
<seb128> Mirv, when do you plan to upload to saucy? monday?
<asac> sil2100:
<asac> 15:08 < asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<asac> 15:09 < asac> grouper: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2933/
<asac> 15:09 < asac> maguro: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2934/
<Mirv> seb128: I'm VAC in a few moments, but if I'd plan to upload I'd ping didrocks about the tarball + bzr right away :) it compiled successfully
<asac> 15:09 < asac> mako: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2935/
<asac> 15:13 < asac> didrocks: why do you think SDK is causing app issues? do you know who konws something? pmcgowan and managers have hard time figuring where this  info/wisdom is coming from. does anyone from sdk team know?
<asac> oops :)
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<seb128> Mirv, ok, please give it to didrocks before your VAC so we can get that working on the touch image next week
<seb128> Mirv, oh, and enjoy your holidays ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: didrocks: added bzr + orig tarball to the usual spreadsheet
<sil2100> asac: ok, so usually when we see App stack AP failures we try to contact upstream and look with them what happened
<Mirv> seb128: thank you!
<sil2100> asac: and sometimes, for instance, something changes in the SDK stack (the UI toolkit mostly) which causes either a change in UI behavior or simply breaking existing tests
<asac> sil2100: check guess... look at the results above... and do that then :)
<asac> s/check//
<asac> but maybe wait for didrocks to ansewr... someone seems to konw more
<asac> because people are saying its a known issue
<ogra_> we have so many known issues that it is hard to know which known issues is known now :)
<sil2100> asac: let me check those links
<rickspencer3> sil2100, I'm pretty certain asac is talking about the test failures that we discussed this morning
<sil2100> hmm, the results are a bit different from what we have
<sil2100> Let me see what versions are used here
<asac> sil2100: what does "what we have" mean?
<asac> sil2100: the results match what i have seen running the stuff locally (on maguro)
<sil2100> asac: during the daily-release process, we also run AP tests 'daily' but for desktop
<sil2100> asac: and, for instance, I don't remember having so many failures for camera
<asac> yeah. obviously thats not the same as real image on real phone testing
<sil2100> asac: but, for instance, the gallery app and webbrowser app failures are caused by a regression in the UI toolkit
<sil2100> asac: which has been fixed yesterday and already landed in saucy
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do you have the bug  #for that?
<sil2100> Landed today of course
<asac> sil2100: the dashboar dhas results on  yesterdays image
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, one moment
<xnox> ogra_: i have arrived at initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch so i'm close =)
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1199662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199662 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New easing causes animations not to reach their target values" [Critical,Fix committed]
<asac> so that means it might be fixed when todays image go into testing
<sil2100> asac: right
<ogra_> asac, sil2100, phone install differs massively (i.e. the phone images are built with --no-install-recommends)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, but why did gallery fail all of its tests?
<asac> sil2100: i would suggest to double check by grabbing a phone and validating that a) you can reproduce with yesterdays image and that its fixed with your stuff (unless you already validated on phone)
<asac> then you can sit back and relax :)
<nik90> fginther: can you check core apps jenkins bot? It is not merging stuff approved 2 hours ago
<sil2100> pmcgowan: not sure, I only looked at the autopilot logs from our daily-release testing, and there it was seen that the failures were obviously from the UI toolkit regression - would have to try and fetch the logs from the smoketesting to see
<fginther> nik90, yes, looks like the build slave is down. I should have it back up soon
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since in our case not all gallery app tests failed
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I assume someone would have done that bu now? dont want to make work for you
<nik90> fginther: okay
<sil2100> asac: would be nice if we had a touch device in our testing environment running all touch-stacks on real touch hardware daily, every time ;)
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: sergiusens: so in my android deb package, I fetch kernels differently from the way it's done in cdimage/livebuild/LP_PULL_BIN. I'm using chdist and simply talk to the armhf-archive. I think I want that to be default, instead of pull-lp-source / pull-lp-bin, because it works on distro builders, ppas and locally.
 * xnox will prep a patch to use that by default.
<ogra_> sounds fine
<didrocks> asac: ok, let's recap
<ogra_> popey, looks like we have a new image in /pending :)
<didrocks> asac: so, from what I saw, the sdk was making apps stack failing for some days
<popey> ogra_: flashing
<didrocks> asac: the regression has been handled and fixed by Kaleo
<didrocks> asac: we retried the apps AP tests on desktop and now, it's green for us (with this morning sdk)
<ogra_> popey, take a particular look at the indicators ... that part was messed up
<kaleo> didrocks, 2 days to be exact
<kaleo> didrocks, that's one day too many :) we need these automatic emails :)
<didrocks> kaleo: discovered on Wednesday's run from a regression committed on Tuesday, isn't it?
<didrocks> kaleo: so that we are talking about the same one :)
<sil2100> asac: can I somehow get the list of installed packages and versions from those smoketesting instances?
<didrocks> kaleo: we need as well the apps tests running on the sdk stack, as told many times :)
<kaleo> didrocks, Tue around midnight european time yes
<didrocks> kaleo: btw, I spotted another regression this morning which isn't covered by tests I guess
<kaleo> didrocks, what is it?
<popey> ogra_: ok
<didrocks> kaleo: I was reading the doc this morning: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html
<didrocks> "If the Page inside the MainView includes a Flickable with enough contents for scrolling, the header will automatically  hide and show when the user scrolls up or down"
<didrocks> doesn't work for me
<didrocks> timp confirmed this morning
 * didrocks opens a bug now
<kaleo> didrocks, is it a direct child of the Page?
<asac> sil2100: do you have a phone? install it, install the autopilot package and that should be it
<didrocks> kaleo: I just took the example from the doc
<asac> you can also unpack the tarball, chroot into it and dpkg -l
<kaleo> timp, ok :)
<kaleo> didrocks, ok :)
<kaleo> didrocks, assign to timp :)
<kaleo> didrocks, (tpeeters on lp)
<didrocks> kaleo: apparently, he will be able to fix it on Monday though, but sure, assigning
<didrocks> hoping we'll have a test for it then ;)
<kaleo> timp, any idea what commit broke it?
<sil2100> asac: I would like to see what things were installed during that particular run ;)
<sil2100> asac: because I'm investigating what was happening there
<didrocks> kaleo: I just discovered it today, but maybe it's broken for more days TBH…
<asac> sil2100: its reproducible... i have seen those results locally
<kaleo> didrocks, it would have shown up now? it's a pretty central feature of phone apps
<sil2100> asac: ok, but there is no way to get the package list easily?
<xnox> a very confusing question: is cm10.1 same as latest android 4.2.2 ?
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> Maybe it would be good to have that exported, it's useful debug information
<didrocks> kaleo: I think that people would have noticed, but nobody cried from what I know, even with today's image :)
<timp> kaleo: no, not yet, I'll check now
<sil2100> It saves time as well!
<asac> sil2100: try to find them in the logs :)
<xnox> ogra_: so, i think i will build all host tools, the android way from the android package & replace android-tools package with it.
<kaleo> timp, ok
<asac> sil2100: they are in the utah file if you click on details
<asac> utah.yaml
<xnox> ogra_: including all the adb server stuff for "host/native" adb, et. al.
<asac> so for http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2933/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<asac> you can get to
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/1/?
<asac> and there is details... logs, stuff and everything
<ogra_> xnox, careful with that, we ship upstart jobs etc that you need
<ogra_> and adbd isnt the upstream one at all
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<roasted> hello
<timp> didrocks: I'll have a look now
<xnox> ogra_: "isn't upstream one at all" what do you mean?
<asac> sil2100: should be the same for all runs/tests
<roasted> hello friends
<ogra_> xnox, it has a bunch of patches to make it work on ubuntu
<xnox> ogra_: ok, i'll do a flavour build of adbd then.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i'm also not sure about the filesystem tools
<xnox> ogra_: are those patches in our android-source tree or not?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> we never built from that tree
<xnox> ogra_: well, i don't want the per-device builds, rebuilding host-tools each time.
<xnox> ogra_: can i haz one tree please =)
<ogra_> they might be in the package (and submitted to debian ... at least some of them)
<ogra_> xnox, well, we pull android-tools mostly from debian atm
<ogra_> and the debian package uses plain android as upstream
<ogra_> CM10.1 might have changes
<xnox> yeah, which is hand-written makefiles and partial tree. since we will have full tree in ubuntu, I don't see a point in duplication.
<ogra_> (it is 4.2.2, but not necessarily unpatched)
<xnox> i'll package a fork, test, and will check if i can surplant it.
<xnox> and work on making the build do the right thing.
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> xnox, what we really need is "update-binary" in a separate deb
<xnox> later will look into packaging gdbserver and gdb as well.
<xnox> ogra_: why?
<roasted> Just thinking out loud, I wonder if Ubuntu Touch devices will allow installation of alternative DEs - such as KDE's plasma active or Gnome Shell.
<ogra_> that will allow us to get rid of some cdimage hacks
<asac> sil2100: utah.yaml has the nice list of all packages
<xnox> ogra_: oh - really?! that can be arranged.....
<asac> (in case i was not specific enough)
<ogra_> xnox, a) the zip created from the tarball on the livefs builder needs it ... b) we use it for repacking the arch specific zips (b might go away once we have the right bootimg in)
<xnox> ogra_: shouldn't the updater tool be a separate debian source package, which uses arm cross-toolchain and builds it's own deb?
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, but the update-binary thingie can only come from your tree anyway
<ogra_> if we want an "android-updater" package it would have the logic but still depend on your binary deb
<ogra_> to pull in "update-binary"
<xnox> ogra_: why does initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch depend on android-tools-adbd?
<ogra_> because adbd gets run on panic :)
<xnox> ogra_: that's not right.
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> you need to access the initrd if the boot fails
<ogra_> thats the only opportunity lacking a serial port
<xnox> ogra_:  i want to install initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch on my "devel machine", I want it as a build-dep.
<popey> ogra_: on 12.1, the network indicator shows no networks or mobile
<xnox> for my android package.
<popey> ogra_: nm-tool shows connected to both network and 3g
<ogra_> xnox, well, you need the adbd binary, the initramfs-tools package ships hooks that iinstall it
<xnox> ogra_: can I split the /usr/share/ into initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch-data package?
<xnox> and build dep on that?
<sil2100> asac, pmcgowan: so, the gallery-app problems are caused by an autopilot bug that has been fixed already. It seems that gallery-app had a problem that was happening only on the devices which Chris fixed after we released the Apps stack on the 9th of July
<ogra_> popey, hrm
<popey> ogra_: same on both mako and grouper
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^ popey sees no networks after the indicator change
<ogra_> did we drop to much ?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, since today we released the Apps stack with the new gallery-app-autopilot, this means that tomorrows image should have those tests fixed
<Saviq> ogra_, we shouldn't have...
<Saviq> popey, what were your steps?
<timp> didrocks / kaleo this fixes it for me https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixFlick/+merge/174415
<sil2100> pmcgowan: + also the UI toolkit regression will be gone, so the results should be _much_ better
<popey> Saviq: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-12-145854.png
<ogra_> xnox, as long as it still depends hard (note we have no recommends on phones) on adbd
<xnox> ogra_: yes, it will.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, then i dont care
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<Saviq> popey, do you have indicator-network installed?
<asac> sil2100: that sounds promissing. I would suggest though that you go and really validate that everything will really be green after all the stuff you talk about lands
<ogra_> Saviq, i dont think thats seeded
<Saviq> ogra_, umh
<sil2100> asac: it would be really good if we had a touch device in our autopilot testing job, since if not we would have to do a manual test run on my device on every release
 * ogra_ checks
<sil2100> asac: it's possible, since that's not that much work, but it's better when everything is automatic
<popey> Saviq:   Installed: 0.5.0+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> popey, /me flashse
<asac> sil2100: there are many things thta would be good. and yes, the next goal is to ensure that daily-release shows 99.99% the same results
<ogra_> Saviq, i lied, it is
<asac> as our real image testing
<asac> sil2100: thats understood, but doesnt give excuse to do stuff manually until that is fixed :) ...
<ogra_>  [ Ted Gould ]
<ogra_>   * Change the name of the service to match others and make the icon
<ogra_>     more robust.
<ogra_> thats the last change
<ogra_> tedg, could that have broken phablet ?
<kaleo> timp, do you have a test? :)
<ogra_> tedg, http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-12-145854.png thats todays image with the new indicator ...
<sil2100> asac: it will be much better once we'll run Apps stack tests on SDK testing, since that's what caused all the turmoil
<tedg> ogra_, Uhm, perhaps.  Not sure what phablet's running.  It's magic.
<timp> kaleo: I'll add one
<tedg> Yeah, probably can't find the actions.
<sergiusens> xnox: rsalveti fixed the patch for building the ubuntu boot image, should I reapply or are you going to take care of it?
<tedg> When dednick's updates to use the proper formats land into Unity 8, it should work.
<sergiusens> sil2100: I thought you were already running apps against an sdk land
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey there's no date in the image, it could be a lie :-P
<popey> sergiusens: 11.2 worked ☻
<ogra_> popey, try downgrading to  indicator-network 0.5.0+13.10.20130703.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> ok
<xnox> sergiusens: please apply it to the tree and push.
<asac> sil2100: so i am old enough to know that the future is always perfect, but the present is always broken, until folks start fixing the present :)
<popey> E: Version '0.5.0+13.10.20130703.1-0ubuntu1' for 'indicator-network' was not found
<ogra_> bah
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks for the info
 * popey updates
<sil2100> sergiusens: when releasing SDK, sadly no - this is what we'll be fixing now, running at least some most important tests
<dednick> tedg: have all the indicators got phone profiles now?
<Saviq> popey, can you upgrade just unity8?
<popey> sure
<Saviq> popey, that will remove indicators-client-*
<sil2100> sergiusens: we only run the SDK UI autopilot tests on release
<Saviq> popey, and that's correct
<xnox> ogra_: ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd should be an arch:all package building on i386 builders. I don't see any reason why not.
<ogra_> Saviq, that image doesnt have them anymore
<popey> unity8 is already the newest version.
<ogra_> Saviq, it was built after the seed change
<popey>   Installed: 7.81.3+13.10.20130712ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> popey, ah, I thought you meant you were _on_ 11.2 already
 * Saviq tries
<popey> no, on 12.1 now
<sil2100> sergiusens: the App stack depends on SDK, but that's basically it - it doesn't stop SDK publishing if Apps tests are broken
<ogra_> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/indicator-network/0.5.0+13.10.20130703.1-0ubuntu1
<xnox> ogra_: and thus collapsed with tools package.
<tedg> dednick, I don't think that they do, no.
<kenvandine> so weird to get a phone call while doing a dist-upgrade on my phone :)
<popey> ta ogra_
<sergiusens> sil2100: well I though we agreed with didrocks that we'd run the apps autopilot tests against an SDK daily release
<tedg> dednick, That sounds like a good Friday afternoon thing to do :-)
 * popey installs wget on the phone and mutters it should be there by default
<ogra_> xnox, it needs armhf binaries
<pmcgowan> sil2100, sergiusens right thats what we need
<Saviq> sil2100, I was just thikning about that yesterday, if there's a stack release that breaks dependant stacks
<xnox> ogra_: so =) my android build also needs armhf binaries, yet I'm building on i386. On the distro builders the mirror is non-split one.
<xnox> ogra_: thus it does have everything.
<janimo`> ogra_, do the same saucy ubuntu image work both as LXC hosts and pre-flipped guests in uchroot?
<sergiusens> xnox: as soon as IS fixes an issue I'm having your patches will be in place
<Saviq> sil2100, could we have a threshold that would prevent the "parent" stack from releasing
<Saviq> i.e. if 50% dependant stacks failed
<xnox> sergiusens: ah the borked up permissions. ok.
<janimo`> ogra_, read your mail noting that nexus is flipped but others not yet
<Saviq> don't release the "parent" stack?
<ogra_> xnox, no, i mean it needs a complete armhf chroot in which it runs update-initramfs ... if you can get that going on an x86 builder (note you would need to load kernel modules you dont have for qemu-debootstrap to work etc) then sure, make it work
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, I thought I fixed it, must be a left over
<popey> still blank after installing that ogra_
<dednick> tedg: fyi, the indicators-client has landed in unity8, so it's new format ready
<xnox> ogra_: hm... ok.
<sil2100> Saviq: well, there is a dependency like that, but it's the other way around sadly - for instance, since the Apps stack depends on SDK, when SDK fails to publish, the Apps stack will be held from publishing because there's an issue with its dependency
<ogra_> janimo`, unflipped is read, wont work if you dont use the jenkins image
<sil2100> Saviq: we would also need the other way around, but we can't use this mechanism sadly
<ogra_> popey, ok
<sergiusens> janimo`: they have subtle diffs
<Saviq> ogra_, popey aah
<janimo`> ogra_, s/read/dead/ ?
<sil2100> Saviq: since it would be a circular dependency then ;p But I guess we can think of a way to get around that
<Saviq> ogra_, popey I don't think we *should* have indicator-networ
<ogra_> janimo`, yeah, sorry
<Saviq> dednick, can you confirm?
<ogra_> aha
<dednick> Saviq: no indicator-network? why not?
<Saviq> dednick, it's not there on an image where network works...
<Saviq> dednick, and after it's installed there's Empty!
<Saviq> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5868190/
<Saviq> dednick, that's my installed set
<Saviq> dednick, and network works
<Saviq> popey, remove indicator-network please?
<popey> k
<Saviq> dednick, same for indicator-sound
<popey> The following packages will be REMOVED: indicator-network ubuntu-touch
<popey> is that wise?
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<popey> k
<popey> meta package? like ubunt-desktop?
<ogra_> (for a test at least)
<ogra_> yup
<popey> coolio
<ogra_> but no recommends ... which is why every removal pulls it with it
 * popey adb reboots
<Saviq> yeah
 * Saviq sends MR
<ogra_> Saviq, not needed
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-12-151759.png
<popey> \o/
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, drop indicator-network and -sound
<ogra_> i'll do it the quick path :)
<ogra_> yep
<dednick> Saviq: ah, network and sound are coming from settings.network & settings.sound.
<sergiusens> xnox: host sdk is applied
<sergiusens> the patch that is
<dednick> although i dont know which packages they are in.
<ogra_> dednick, Saviq , there are still -time, -battery and -messages
<popey> so yeah, that worked
<Saviq> ogra_, that's correct
<ogra_> is it fine to keep these ?
<ogra_> k
<Saviq> ogra_, can we see a packages diff between the working and broken images?
<ogra_> Saviq, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130711.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest (working) vs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130712.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest (broken)
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, looks good
<Saviq> daaamit
<Saviq> fixed finally
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> hope there's no more breakages
<ogra_> fixit-friday
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> of course  you need to remove indicator-network
<Saviq> if you want the network indicator
<Saviq> right?
<dednick> :)
<ogra_> logical indeed
<ogra_> :P
<dednick> tedg: what currently provides the network gmenumodel?
<dednick> tedg: and sound
<ogra_> hmm, sound is populated fine here on maguro ... even with indicator-sound installed
<tedg> seb128, Let's talk here :-)
<tedg> dednick, indicator-network-menu-server, if it's not running you can say "start indicator-network" and it should start.
<dednick> tedg: that's on the phone?
<tedg> ogra_, I'm most curious about indicator-power, is that working on the phone?
<tedg> dednick, Should be.
 * tedg needs a flash
<esigolo> what is working now on sound indicator?]
<tedg> I think that sound would have just landed this morning, so I'd be surprised if it was indicator-sound.
<ogra_> tedg, we use indicator-battery here
<esigolo> is a general sound level or per app sound level?
<ogra_> but that one seems to show what it shouldm yeah
<ogra_> adjusting brightness works and battery level is shown
<tedg> esigolo, There'll be Pulse on the phone, so it's possible, but we probably won't expose controls for it in the standard UI.
<tedg> Sure, but that's throw away code.
<asac> ogra_: do you know if pictures/home will be preserved if i flash a new image?
<tedg> Uhg, battery dead.  Will have to wait to flash.
<asac> i took a few photos yesterday and wouldnt want to lose them :)
<ogra_> Saviq, not sure removing indicator-sound was clever ... maguro now has an empty indicator
<Saviq> ogra_, actually that's possibly another bug
<ogra_> asac, it will, my grouper still has all the example photos even though we dont ship them anymore
<Saviq> ogra_, in the current sound backend
<ogra_> Saviq, so removing it is fine ...
<ogra_> k
<Saviq> ogra_, wasn't there before, shouldn't be there now
<asac> ogra_: hmm. that sounds like 80% chance of not failing :)
<popey> asac: yeah, just be aware if you have lots of data / photos, the flashing process can abort due to lack of space
<asac> i better copy them off
<Saviq> ogra_, not yet at least
<popey> i had to delete my music
 * ogra_ just wants to be sure before uploading -meta with the new seed changes
<Saviq> ogra_, bug #1181299 btw
<popey> asac: it keeps your phontos
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<asac> popey: i definitely lost phots a few days ago
<popey> i have photos from weeks back on mine
<Saviq> ogra_, restart session / reboot
<popey> you will lose photos if you try to enhance them in gallery
<asac> all my mexico photos i took on this device (luckily i just tried it for the sake) here are gone :)
<ogra_> Saviq, on maguro i always had it populated from the start
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1180345
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1180345 in gallery-app "Auto enhance crashes gallery app and deletes photo" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> ouch
<Saviq> ogra_, it generally is, until it isn't
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what is the fix?
<popey> perhaps any type of gallery crash will delete photos, not just enhancing
<cjwatson> Urgh.  Dear PackageKit: no thanks for clearing your environment (including clearing PATH).
<xnox> sergiusens: that will not work without the two patches to system/core to make them gcc4.8 compatible: system/core: fix FTBFS with _host_ gcc-4.8/glibc-2.17
<Saviq> ogra_, and then at some point it is, again
<ogra_> Saviq, installing indicator-souond brinmgs the controls back
<xnox> sergiusens: the two patches in the email previous to switching to host toolchain.
<Saviq> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5868224/ here's my dpkg output from maguro
<Saviq> ogra_, and I do have it populated, too :)
<ogra_> weird
<dednick> tedg: so we dont have either indicator-network or indicator-sound on the phone. menus are coming from com.canonica.settings.network/sound.
<Saviq> ogra_, that was on 11.2, though, lemme try on 12.1
<Saviq> 'cause indeed I don't have sound on manta
<sergiusens> xnox: well it is minutes away
<sergiusens> xnox: the other patch
<xnox> sergiusens: ah, sorry =)
<tedg> dednick, Ah, that's indicator-server or something like that.
<esigolo> This is an annoying problem with android
<esigolo> The ideal in my view is the cração different profiles for sound
<esigolo> Being able to set the volume of the game for two and receiving calls to 10 eg
<esigolo> this would avoid the major constraints in public environments
<dednick> tedg: ah, it's chewie!
<esigolo> lag master here ! sorry
<dednick> chewie-network-menu-server, chewie-sound-menu-server
<tedg> dednick, Yes, we really need to put him in carbonite.
<ogra_> Saviq, aha, now i have it pupolated with the indicator removed
<ogra_> seems to actually be random
<ogra_> and not related to thepackage at all
<pmcgowan> it has always been racy
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, the bug
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ waits for the meta generation to finish then
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-server btw
<dednick> Saviq: yep.
<dednick> Saviq, tedg, ogra_: indicator-network is providing a phone profile under the same name as the one provided by indicator-server. probably why it was appearing, but was empty when had indicator-network installed.
<ogra_> ok
<gema> sil2100: did you manage to decide on a list of tests to run for the sdk?
<tedg> dednick, Probably we should provide a conflicts in there.
<gema> sil2100: on autolanding
<ogra_> yeah, a packaging conflict would prevent us from these issues ...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah I suspected that conflict
<Saviq> dednick, for sound it might just not be conflicting, is all?
<ogra_> but might break convergence unless we use unity8 on converged devices for sure
<Saviq> ogra_, that's temporary
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> jezz, the backlog from this channel is kind of insane :-)
<Saviq> ogra_, the real indicator-* will be used
<tedg> ogra_, No, the same indicators work on Unity 7/8, just not the demoware ones.
<ogra_> rsalveti, the day was kind of insane :P
<esigolo> who is going to provide the notificantion and ringtones for touch?
<cjwatson> $ client/pkcon -p install-local ../../click/camera-app/com.ubuntu.apps.camera_2.9.1daily13.06.13_all.click
<chris123> good morning.  quick question about maps.google.ca in the browser.     the gps isnt expected to work yet is it?  and also, the input box doesnt trigger the keyboard.  both are known and expected behaviours at this point?
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson> $ ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.apps.camera/2.9.1daily13.06.13/ | head -n1
<ogra_> rsalveti, but now you are here to fix it :)
<cjwatson> CrossFadingButton.qml
<rsalveti> xnox: so do you have a patch to change to use chdist instead already?
<cjwatson> Progress of a sort
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha
<dednick> Saviq: sound doesnt provide a phone profile. not sure if that makes a diff though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: also, what was the fix? :-)
<tedg> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/phone-profile/+merge/174429
<tedg> Eh, dednick ^
<tedg> :-)
<xnox> rsalveti: nope, not yet.
 * didrocks ignores :p
<rsalveti> xnox: so I'm planning to create probably another branch (or at least a tag with current head), so we can do some more intrusive changes that are only relevant to the flipped scenario
<rsalveti> xnox: like adding the ubuntu-boot.img by default in the system.zip file
<xnox> rsalveti: ok.
<rsalveti> xnox: just to avoid breaking the non flipped case, which can still be useful for some folks
<ogra_> well, i'd like to drop non flipped asap
<ogra_> to have everyone on the same page
<xnox> rsalveti: so i think I am updating the boot.img in the zip file, just the way cdimage/livebuild does now.
<xnox> rsalveti: i'll use that for now.
<rsalveti> sure, but I still want to have a way for people to build it
<roasted_> I wonder if we'll be able to install other DE's onto an Ubuntu Touch device, such as plasma active or gnome shell.
<rsalveti> xnox: right, sounds good
<ogra_> roasted_, there is no X on phones
<roasted_> ogra_: so it'll be strictly Unity?
<ogra_> it'll be strictly something that works with Mir (note, not XMir)
<xnox> roasted_: in raring, we have ubuntu nexus7 core desktop release, which was just bog standard ubuntu desktop. some people were working on plasma active, but not sure how far they got.
<ogra_> xnox, didnt work out
<roasted_> If an Ubuntu Touch device will simply be another locked down mobile clone of android/ios/windows/etc, then I think I just lost all interest in ubuntu touch. :/
<roasted_> I was hoping I'd be able to tinker and have some flexibility like on a computer.
<ogra_> though i think shadeslayer was trying to roll images on his own build machine
<xnox> roasted_: that's unrelated to ubuntu touch though, you will be able to install packages, but i doubt it will work out, due to specific ways how hardware/boot/init is integrated
<ogra_> roasted_, the converged device will allow you to install other desktop envs i guess
<Saviq> rsalveti, who do we bug about bug #1181299 btw? we deem it to be a indicators-server bug
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<ogra_> roasted_, so you will be able to use your preferred desktop when docked
<Saviq> rsalveti, or do we not want to touch it and just wait for the real one to be there?
<roasted_> ogra_: I hope. I'll have to wait and see how the dust shakes out. If it'll be strictly Unity only, then I'll likely pass on it.
<ogra_> but the UI stuff on the phone itself is ... well, designed from scratch
<xnox> roasted_: you have full access to what the device provides and you have root, and it is running all armhf packages compiled from ubuntu. But at the moment is focus on getting a complete "unity touch" working properly.
<roasted_> xnox: right, I get that.
<xnox> roasted_: and you are free to start integration work / bug-fixing of other DE.
<roasted_> xnox: right. I get that too.
<rsalveti> Saviq: not sure, maybe question for bfiller?
<roasted_> xnox: doesn't make it any less of a question right now, today, hence why I asked. ;)
<xnox> roasted_: so at the moment there is no X, only surface-flinger or MIR. Which does limit which graphical stacks you can run.
<ogra_> roasted_, that we dont add other UI variants doesnt mean that you cant indeed
<rsalveti> Saviq: who is doing the real one?
<roasted_> ogra_: right. I get that.
<roasted_> (record player)
<sil2100> gema: more or less, the whole list is still not ready, but I'll have it soon - some things popped up and I started just recently
<ogra_> so feel free to port plasma to Mir or surfaceflinger :)
<ogra_> or find a way to run X
<xnox> roasted_: or focus on running / bringup daemons, command line apps.
<ogra_> the images are public and completely hackable in all directions
<roasted_> ogra_: makes no sense to be doing work that might already exist, which is (again) why I asked here, today. ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> roasted_: you should be able to do VNC trick like android does.
<Saviq> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/phone-profile/+merge/174429 says tedg is :)
<xnox> roasted_: no, no such work exists yet =)
<ogra_> xnox, VNC would need X or be ported to Mir/SF
<ogra_> (to do that same trick)
<bfiller> Saviq: hey indicator-server stuff is ted/lars right?
<xnox> roasted_: instead of asking what is available, you accused us of building a lock down device. this is not nice.
<rsalveti> Saviq: interesting, tedg ^^
<ogra_> yeah, nothing is locked down
<gema> sil2100: ack, will follow up next week
<rsalveti> so should the new indicator-sound already work somehow for touch?
<ogra_> its the same as every ubuntu desktop install you knwo
<roasted_> xnox: I accused nobody of anything. I simply said, if Ubuntu Touch is locked down, I won't find any interest of it.
<awe_> bfiller, someone said yesterday that tedg is on vacation this week & next
<roasted_> xnox: I came here asking what the current capabilities were of it.
<xnox> ogra_: i believe on android there are SF vnc client, but with android / jave.
<ogra_> fully hackable and changeable :)
<roasted_> very nice.
<ogra_> xnox, right, wouldnt run
<ogra_> it needs dalvik
<tedg> rsalveti, ?  Not sure what you're pointing to.
<xnox> roasted_: get a QML/ubuntu-touch VNC player up and running basing on android vnc clients and or maemo / meego vnc clients if possible.
<tedg> awe_, bfiller, I'm out next week.  But in for all of the rest of this week :-)
<rsalveti> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/phone-profile/+merge/174429, we just want to know more about the new indicator-sound
<rsalveti> and when we'll be able to use that instead of what we currently have in touch
<rsalveti> which is part of chewie
<tedg> rsalveti, Not new.  Same indicator sound as before.
<ogra_> xnox, you could just run xfbdev instead of Mir SF ... would be awful at performance but likely work on every phone :)
<roasted_> gotta run. farewell friends.
<rsalveti> tedg: "new" from touch perspective :-)
<sergiusens> awe_: no, next week and the following
<tedg> rsalveti, Not 100% sure, dednick said his part landed in Unity 8, so in theory as soon as that merge lands.  But that's theory.
<awe_> anyone else want to comment on tedg's vacation?  ;)-
<sil2100> gema: I'll send you an e-mail, since I'll be adding that to the stacks today
<gema> sil2100: awesome, thanks!
<rsalveti> tedg: right, seems that landed already, so we can try at least
<ogra_> awe_, i'd say we deny it
<rsalveti> Saviq: we had the indicator-sound included in that big indicator related mr as well, right?
<ogra_> awe_, i know he definitely didnt ask me for approval !
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you test to see if the new indicator stuff merged in unity8 works fine with the image?
 * rsalveti updating with apt-get
 * ogra_ strangles rsalveti 
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> late to the party
<ogra_> rsalveti, DUDE ... what do you think was going on in that huge backlog the whole day !
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, I saw you guys unblocked the dependencies and such
<seb128> tedg, dednick, rsalveti: so with the right profile we should be able to run the gmenu based indicator on the touch image?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i just uploaded the final -meta this second
<rsalveti> not sure if you got that tested and running for real
<ogra_> yeah, every now and then during debugging that
<seb128> tedg, dednick, rsalveti: we current have datetime and power ported and just got session and sound approved today
<awe_> dednick, someone mentioned yesterday that the fix might land soon for https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1191822?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> rsalveti, next image spin should be good now
<awe_> today's image, the network starts out as "Empty!"
<awe_> s/network/network indicator/
<ogra_> awe_, blame sergiusens
<rsalveti> seb128: awesome
 * awe_ blames sergiusens for false expectations
 * rsalveti reboots and check
<ogra_> awe_, phablet/flash needs to learn to pull from /current ... which is the blessed image ...
<ogra_> awe_, your version still just blindly pulls the latest build i think
<awe_> ogra_, I care about latest, not blessed
<dednick> seb128, tedg: if the profile is giving us menus which mean something to unity8, then it should go.
<ogra_> awe_, which we didnt bless
<ogra_> awe_, it is known to have the wrong indiicator package
<seb128> dednick, what is "mean something to unity8" ... a gmenumodel you mean?
<ogra_> awe_, so dont expect anything to work there
<rsalveti> ogra_: networks is just 'Empty!' after apt-get update/upgrade
<rsalveti> :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-flash already does that
<awe_> rsalveti, ^^
<awe_> just said that dude
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, remove indicator-network
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/current-pending/+merge/174307
<dednick> seb128: gmenumodel with entries which are supported.
<rsalveti> awe_: but I tested with current + updates
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, then awe_ should have 11.2 which was still the same as the former ones wrt indixcators
<rsalveti> which should work, in theory
<seb128> dednick, what happen if a widget is missing? does it work but doesn't display that one or does it break?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I asked cyphermox_ for a daily release yesterday in case it missed the deadline to land
<ogra_> sergiusens, i didnt see anything on saucy-changes
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: did you?
<ogra_> i saw the MP was approved
<ogra_> but no package
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: yeah, last night
 * ogra_ relocates
<esigolo> if i run phablet-flash now i will get the last image with sound and network indicator?
<cyphermox_> sorry, I never saw that
<dednick> seb128: i'm pretty sure it just doesnt display. it was ported from chewie-client.
<seb128> dednick, ok, thanks
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: can you trigger now?
<dednick> awe_: yeah, fix has landed.
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: sure, what do you need triggered?
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: phablet-tools
<Saviq> rsalveti, code-wise all was good, apparently, but we broke the seed
<dednick> awe_: although we've been having some issues with the latest phablet image and new indicators.
<Saviq> rsalveti, and then we broke it again
<Saviq> rsalveti, and then once more, I think
<awe_> dednick, OK.  I aksed cause the bug was still InProgress.  There's also a theory that there's still an underlying nm-glib problem
<rsalveti> Saviq: got it hahah
<rsalveti> yeah, after removing indicator-network made it work fine again
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1195787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1195787 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,In progress]
<rsalveti> and fixes ^^^
<Saviq> rsalveti, lesson for today: "if you want a network indicator, remove indicator-network"
<awe_> dednick, will check once we get the image(s) straightened out
<rsalveti> Saviq: lol
<Saviq> rsalveti, indeed, fixes
<awe_> Saviq, thanks!  ;)-
<dednick> awe_: there may be multiple issues
<dednick> awe_: what i fixed was a problem with the menu model on unity8 stil not re-populating itself if it was reset.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: keyboard problem fixed, will be landing soon. deb here: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/phablet-extras-maliit-framework-saucy-armhf-ci/18/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<dednick> s/stil/side
<pmcgowan> bfiller, vg
<awe_> dednick, OK thanks!
<Saviq> can someone change bug #1191822 in indicators-client to WONTFIX?
<ubot5> bug 1191822 in Indicators Client "After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<Saviq> I can't
<sgtbigman> How's the galaxy nexus performance with Ubuntu touch dev prev?
<ogra_> great
<dednick> Saviq: weird. i can't either.
<pmcgowan> Saviq, let me see..
<Saviq> pmcgowan, "indicators-client doesn't track bugs on LP", though, so it might be impossible?
<pmcgowan> I dont think bug tracking is set up for that project
<pmcgowan> right I will delete it as also affects
<Saviq> pmcgowan, thanks
<sgtbigman> Thanks, ogra.
<Aviral> I tried https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair to create a ssh key  i followed the step now i am confused how to import the key on the launch pad id
<ogra_> Aviral, how about asking in #launchpad
<Aviral> ogra: thanks :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: just pushed the latest nm to the ppa, should take ~40min to get that published
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i'll wait for it
<sgtbigman> Anyone using this as a day to day replacement for the Android OS?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> there is a whole dogfooding crowd that use it as their day by day phone
<sergiusens> it's my main phone
<sgtbigman> Great, I was just curious
<Saviq> \o |o \o peeps, talk to you Monday
<ogra_> enjoy your weekend
<ogra_> and thanks for the help !
<rsalveti> Saviq: enjoy, hopefully next build will be all fine ;-)
<ogra_> it will !
 * ogra_ makes a jedi wave gesture
<Saviq> rsalveti, will probably be back in 4 or 5h, assuming there's not going to be too much beer, I will still be able to help if ogra_ s Shwartz doesn't cut it :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: hahah, should all be fine
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> no worries it will all work
<ogra_> we can do teh official release on monday and take all off the rest of the cycle
<FireGuy> Hi Everyone. I installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 and can't get wifi to work. In the networks pull down it just says empty. Any idea what to do ?
<ogra_> which image ?
<ogra_> (i.e. when did you flash it)
<FireGuy> today.
<ogra_> there is a bug in the most recent image ... waiting for a package to land to re-spin
<FireGuy> o ok.
<ogra_> you can work around it by hand if you like ...
<ogra_> adb shell ...
<ogra_> apt-get purge indicator-network
<FireGuy> cool. Thanks
<ogra_> (ingnore that it wants to remove the ubuntu-touch metapackage)
<FireGuy> trying it now
<sgtbigman> ogra, I'm not going to be flashing my phone until I have some r
<sgtbigman> time this weekend...is that new image being pushed up currently?
 * ogra_ hands sgtbigman a r
<sgtbigman> keyboard slip ;)
<ogra_> sgtbigman, nope still waiting for one package to land ... it should be there in ~2h
<ogra_> (latest)
<asac> so the OSK doesnt work for me anymore ... even rebooting makes it not show up
<asac> bfiller: ^^
<asac> thats yesterdays image
<sgtbigman> awesome, I'll hopefully flash it tomorrow.
<rsalveti> asac: try rebooting the shell
 * asac goes killall unity
<asac> err ... killall is gone :)
<ogra_> pkill
<rsalveti> asac: sudo service ubuntu-touch-session restart
<bfiller> asac: the osk regression bugs have been fixed, last one landing today
 * asac reboots
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, I'm not sure if we should remove indicator-sound at this moment
<asac> kill didnt help... the borwser just stuck there and i couldnt auth to hotel network
<ogra_> rsalveti, it didnt make any change on maguro
<FireGuy> So, i had small question about development. I'm trying to prototype a device and i was hoping to use a nexus 4 ubuntu touch for it. 1. Would i be able to use Alsa/Jack on the ubuntu touch. 2. Can i develop and app that runs in the cli and makes a plot that shows  ( X? or display manager ) using gnuplot, rather than working with qml (i'd have to learn that and i'd prefer to get this done quickly. Thanks so much.
<rsalveti> ogra_: I had the indicator working before removing that with mako
<ogra_> rsalveti, indicator still has all elements it had before
<asac> bfiller: will you land tests for OSK as well?
<ogra_> rsalveti, it works afterwards too
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, then it might be a different issue here
<rsalveti> just empty
<bfiller> asac: working on it, there is a problem with autopillot and maliit-server we're trying to figure out
 * rsalveti reboots
<asac> bfiller: ok cool.
<bfiller> not intropectable atm
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug #1181299
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, if it's that bug then we're 'fine'
<ogra_> rsalveti, unrealted it seems ... i didnt belive it either in the beginning but Saviq convinced me to give it a few tries, it sometimes works and sometimes doesn
<rsalveti> hm, always empty for me
<ogra_> give it 5min ...
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> for me it started populating at some point and since then it always comes up filled
<ogra_> seems to be a backend issue
<mfisch> oSoMoN: do you know if it's possible to get the notes app working in QtCreator?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ask dednick for more details :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: but seems that only indicator messaging and network was merged in unity8
<rsalveti> dednick: can you confirm that?
<dednick> rsalveti: it's only the ui that was put into unity8, backends still independent services
<dednick> rsalveti: messaging and network are the only ones with custom code.
<rsalveti> dednick: right, that's fine, was just trying to check if the ui of the indicator-sound was also merged
<rsalveti> dednick: got it
<oSoMoN> mfisch: no idea, don’t really know what that involves, but I don’t see a reason why not
<dednick> indicator-sound and indicator-network come from indicator-server (chewie server)
<rsalveti> yeah, after 6 restarts I got it working!
<dednick> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> phew
<rsalveti> dednick: right, must be a bug in the server side then
<dednick> rsalveti: which is displaying empty?
<rsalveti> dednick: yeah, the indicator-sound just shows empty most of the time
<rsalveti> had to restart the shell a bunch of times to get it to work
<ogra_> race with pulse ?
<dednick> rsalveti: hm. i have seen that before
<rsalveti> not sure, will try to debug later on
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, dednick its always been that way, there are bugs logged I am sure
<ogra_> i was wondering if we actually still need the 2s delay on startup
<mfisch> oSoMoN: I appear to be missing some plugins, maybe only available for armhf?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: sure, just wanted to get it working at least once with the indicator frontend from unity8 itself
<rsalveti> dednick: cyphermox_: renato: so, chewie-network-menu-server is still crashing
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, absolutely
<rsalveti> probably because of that glib related change
<rsalveti> the only difference now is that the UI is able to restart itself, as before
<ogra_> doesnt happen here on maguro
<rsalveti> try changing APs, you'll see that the indicator will rebuild itself
<ogra_> at least with a wlan only device
<ogra_> oh, indeed i didnt try that :)
<rsalveti> so I believe bug 1195787 is still valid
<ubot5> bug 1191822 in touch-preview-images "duplicate for #1195787 After a wireless network is selected the list of networks says "Empty!"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191822
<rsalveti> will get a trace
<cyphermox_> :(
<cyphermox_> I'll get to downgrade glib later to see
<dednick> rsalveti: ah, i was unaware that it was actually crashing. :) i covered it up a bit
<dednick> by fixing another bug i mean
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: just revert the patch I added to that bug
<rsalveti> the glib one, and it'll probably work
<rsalveti> but this is something that needs fixing in the nm code it seems
<awe_> rsalveti, is NM crashing, or nm-glib?
<awe_> ( ie. chewie-network )
<cyphermox_> err, ok
<rsalveti> awe_: nm-glib
<awe_> right
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: I did look at the nm_object code and I can't explain the crash
<awe_> cyphermox_, looks like the glib change re-maps object priv data
<rsalveti> yeah
<awe_> so I could easily see the NM code making a wrong assumption about how things are layed out
<cyphermox_> yuck
<awe_> yea
<cyphermox_> still, it's dead simple
<cyphermox_> but I'll take another look
<cyphermox_> with the glib patch it will be easier :)
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: so what change is it?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=31fde567a95ff8f50b6b0e75d4010da9b73514ed
<cyphermox_> very interesting
<rsalveti> let me reopen our bug
<oSoMoN> mfisch: I don’t think so, the notes-app doesn’t have anything armhf-specific, it runs fine on the desktop
<cyphermox_> well then, I'll probably just need to cherry-pick a change from the NM tree
<cyphermox_> I don't see how they can't hit it eventually
<cyphermox_> and if they didn't fix it yet, I can fix it and send the patch
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: right, last time I checked there wasn't any relevant nm-glib patch in there
<rsalveti> so not sure if it's fixed already, but yeah
<rsalveti> it would be great if you could fix it :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: also check https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698595
<ubot5> Gnome bug 698595 in gobject "the valgrind/priv-before-instance bug" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<cyphermox_> yeah I just saw the commits that fix that
<cyphermox_> a well-defined bug, should be fairly simple to fix
<cyphermox_> and if I can't figure it out myself I'll just harass ryan until he fixes it for me :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> new image build running now
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: yeah, just confirmed the issue is still there, and reopened the bug
<sergiusens> xnox: all your patches should be in
<esigolo> ogra_: what is new? network and sound manager ? >)
<ogra_> esigolo, you wont notice any change
<esigolo> ok
<esigolo> people here are people here where I work are very excited about Ubuntu-touch.
<esigolo> I have some coworkers who ask the news weekly
<esigolo> And especially on the final version
<esigolo> It seems that the ubuntu touch is being very well accepted
<esigolo> :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> great
<Conker> Hello All, I've just installed ubuntu touch on my Galaxy Nexus and I've noticed there are quite a few things that aren't working, i fear this may be due to an older version, Last updated reports "2013-04-09", any ideas?
<ogra_> Conker, did you use phablet-flash to install ? and is your phablet-tools package at the very latest version ?
<esigolo> aucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip                  11-Jul-2013 20:41
<Conker> ogra_, phablet-flash yes, not sure about the phablet-tools package, i just installed it yesterday tho
<rtg> ogra_, I'm trying to flash a Samsung Nexus. Its telling me 'Unsupported device, autodetect fails device', though I can 'adb shell' just fine. This is likely an unflipped image. would that have an impact ?
<xnox> rtg: specify device type with "-d $device"
<ogra_> rtg, shouldnt ... (i never use phablet-flash though)
<rtg> xnox, what is the $device ?
<ogra_> galaxy nexus is maguro
 * xnox only has grouper - nexus7, so not sure what other devices real names are =)
<pmcgowan> rtg, flipped images cant be detected
<rtg> k, looks like its started. at least downloading the image
<pmcgowan> I am told
<xnox> pmcgowan: rtg: or broken devices can't be detected in like recovery.
<xnox> (sometimes)
<tedg> ricmm_, I just reflashed and I don't seem to have a upstart user session.  Is there a special image I need?
<pmcgowan> anyone having trouble getting to launchpad?
<ogra_> rtg, make sure to have the very latest phablet-flash (from 1h ago or so) that will only pull blessed images
<pmcgowan> ogra_, currently getting 12.1 is that blessed?
<pmcgowan> did not update
<rtg> ogasawara, yeah, I just updated a few minutes ago
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not blessed
<ogra_> 11.2 was
<ogra_> pmcgowan, in the new world you need to use -pending to get the un-blessed one otherwise it will just pull the last blessed image from /current on cdimage
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> --pending that is
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> ogra_, nice
<ogra_> up to this phablet-flash version it just blindly pulled the latest build without taking /current or /pending into account
<rtg> alright, successful update
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ogra_: nothing newer than 12.1?
<ogra_> popey, came out this second :)
<popey> lol
 * ogra_ syncs
 * popey presses buttons
<popey> eek, 404
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868676/
<sgtbigman> this isn't the page you're looking for
<genii> I don't see anything related to ubuntu-touch or phablet, etc at https://lists.ubuntu.com/ ... is it just lumped in with ARM raring-changes/saucy-changes, or maybe under an older list like ubuntu-tablet?
<popey> genii: they're on launchpad
<ogra_> popey, try again, you probably were to fast ... there is a 1-2min delay
<popey> genii: links in the pages linked in this irc channel /topic
<popey> haha
<popey> yeah ☻
<ogra_> popey, and dont forget --pending :)
<popey> Saving to: ‘/home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130712.2/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip’
<genii> popey: Ah, see it, thanks. Wasn't paying attention basically....
<popey> i dont think i need it do I?
<ogra_> (with the new phablet0flash that is )
<WebbyIT> popey: there is a possibility, on day, to have Java on U-Touch? :)
<ogra_> popey, not with yesterdays version, no
<popey> why on earth would you want that horror on your phone? ☻
<popey> i just updated to saucy, so my ppa's are all disabled
<ogra_> WebbyIT, indeed you can install openjdk from the archive, no issue with that
<ogra_> popey, its in the archive
<ogra_> since ~1h
<popey> ahh, i upgrade a few hours ago
<popey> nvm
<WebbyIT> popey, ogra_ an user of my LoCo asked for this, I don't know why
<ogra_> was supposed to be there last night ... but got kind of stuck in CI again
<WebbyIT> ogra_: so, I can say him to use version from the archive?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> you can use any packages you want from the archive on the phone ... wether thats useful is something else indeed
<ogra_> :)
<WebbyIT> ogra_: ok, thanks :)
<ogra_> you could install LibreOffice and run it via ssh -X (with output to the machine you called ssh on indeed)
<WebbyIT> ogra_: uou, fantastic!
<popey> ogra_: odd, just flashed and my phone has been sat on the google screen for $TIME
<ogra_> adb shell ?
<ogra_> mine is just about being done with flashing
<Nishant> #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> hmm, that takes  quite long this time
<ogra_> ah, done
<pmcgowan> popey, when that happens to me I need to reboot, there is some race on first boot
<popey>   445 root      20   0   372    4    0 R  94.1  0.0  23:13.47 ueventd
<pmcgowan> popey, can you access via adb
<popey> thats sat there eating the phone
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we have a bug open about that
 * popey reboots
<ogra_> waiting for upstart-android-bridge to be fixed
<ogra_> it happens every time ueventd is slow
<ogra_> (i,e, if it still mangles devices when udev tries to start)
<pmcgowan> popey, can we talk next week about getting the status page on the wiki up to date
<ogra_> SIGH !
<ogra_> sforshee, powerd is borked again ...
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> why does it not have the new upstart job ?!?!
<popey> ya
<popey> now I have a black screen
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and wont be able to wake it up
<ogra_> GRRRR
 * ogra_ calls this week the powerd week
<popey> Well, in glass-half-empty mode, it's good we now have this gate before it hits /current ㋛
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-power-button/+merge/174203
<ogra_> i dont get why that isnt in the archive
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ any idea ?
<sforshee> ogra_: the fix didn't get merged until after jenkins did the packaging, apparently
<ogra_> ??
<rsalveti> yeah, I approved it before going to bed
<rsalveti> so it might be that the daily ci didn't yet get that
<ogra_> shouldnt it just automatically update the archive package on commit ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: is this something you can check?
<rsalveti> if so, mind triggering a new CI job run for it?
<pmcgowan> popey, you ignored my request
<ogra_> this "CI only once a day" massively wastes manhours
<sforshee> ogra_: afaict there's just some job that does a new release each day if there were any changes that day
<stgraber> rsalveti, sergiusens: hello, can one of you apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868779/ and kick a rebuild of Android?
<popey> pmcgowan: 18:52:40 < popey> ya
<popey> that was response to you, sorry.
<ogra_> sforshee, yeah, but apparently only if it feels like, thats not the first package (we have that issue every second day recently) ... and it means that my day just got 3h longer
<rsalveti> stgraber: sure, I'll apply that
<pmcgowan> ogra_, that doest sounds continuous to me
<ogra_> no
<rsalveti> we're just trying to fix another issue at the same time and will trigger a new build right after
<pmcgowan> popey, ok thanks, I am rejiggering the page then hope to update it
<popey> happy to have a daily task to update it pmcgowan
<sergiusens> ah, rsalveti beat me
<pmcgowan> popey, be nice if we could recruit folks to help, but once we fix it wont be too bad
<rsalveti> sergiusens: stgraber: pushed, let you know once we trigger a new build
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well we need to fix the boot image issue first :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, that's the issue I said we're trying to fix :-)
<sergiusens> oh, didn't read that :-/
<popey> pmcgowan: sure, I just mean as ogra_ and I will be the first to use the new image each day (in theory) it makes sense for us to update with what works
<pmcgowan> popey, excellent
<ogra_> popey, i dont expect us to have to test after say mid next week
<popey> ever the optimist
<ogra_> i know plars  is working hard on getting automated tests to work
<plars> ogra_: and doanac`, we have some autopilot tests going now, and I need to make some changes to the job creation templates now that I tested successfully the latest changes
<plars> ogra_: these are the autopilot app tests though, they don't (yet) cover phone calls
<ogra_> well, knowing it boots to a populated shell after flashing and apps can start would be the most minimal test i think
<ogra_> i dont do calls when testing either ...
<popey> i do
<popey> as can be seen by a very long history of 2 second duration calls in the phone app to the same number ☻
<ogra_> hehe
<Nishant> i am new to unbuntu development
<Nishant> kindly help in getting me started with it using QT
<ogra_> popey, so with the powerd fix added manually it all seems fine here
<ogra_> indicators behave as expected etc
<ph0ne> how to install apps onto the ubuntu phone
<popey> hi Nishant if you're interested in development, you should join #ubuntu-app-devel - its the place to be!
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> so this is the *th time that i typed in apt reboot
<ogra_> we really need to get away from these tree letter commands staring with A
<ph0ne> #ubuntu-app-devel
<ph0ne> how to install apps onto the ubuntu phone
<popey> ogra_: i like that my initials are a common unix command ☻
<popey> (arp)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> popey: R is for Reginald right ;)
<bobweaver> Are you all still fixing apps today or is it over ?
<bobweaver> aka I read on G+ that there was like some-sort-a "DogFooding "
<bobweaver> maybe it is not on this channel
<popey> hey bobweaver
<popey> yeah, we're doing an app a day, today it's the clock
<popey> but to be honest you know us, we accept patches for any app any day ☻
<bobweaver> what up popey  my internet is so slow atm I might be behind by a full minute on comments. (uploading stuff )
<bobweaver> what are the things that you all are stugling on with the clock app ?
<esigolo> popey: where?
<sergiusens> plars: \o/ on the autopilot-addition
<popey> bobweaver: we're hanging out in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ogra_> bobweaver, the time ... the time ...
<bobweaver> lol
<xnox> rsalveti: how does ubuntu-boot.img suppose to work? cause the generated .zip, still has the android boot.img, instead of ours.
<xnox> (initrd is different)
<rsalveti> xnox: yes, that's why I'll be creating a tag/branch so we can include ubuntu-boot.img by default inside the zip image
<rsalveti> otherwise we'll break the legacy use case
<xnox> rsalveti: ok, so for now, I still need to do "zip -u"
<xnox> rsalveti: ack.
<rsalveti> xnox: yes, temporarily
<xnox> i guess i need to update the ramdisk as well.
<asac> rsalveti: do you know about the xmir ppa?
<rsalveti> asac: not much, why?
<popey> ogra_: are we re-spinning?
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan, ogra_: I have an odd issue that is really hard to try and replicate.  But basically every now and then the apps page stuck, and no matter what you do the apps page just keeps scrolling up, to get it back to normal you have to restart the phone
<ogra_> popey, once the powerd fix is in the archive, yeah
<ogra_> still no sign of it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, you mean it always scrolls to the bottom?
<ogra_> xnox, cdimage does that automatically currently
<pmcgowan> davmor2, have not seen that one
<popey> davmor2: not seen that
<ogra_> i have see that whne we had the broken shell
<xnox> ogra_: right, it's just _i_ need to test these, and I don't want to run cdimage ;-)
<ogra_> xnox, slacker :)
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, zip -u is the best then
<davmor2> I'll try and get some steps together if I can replicate it tonight or over the weekend, basically all I'm doing is opening and closing apps scrolling up and down but I'll see if I can do it repeatedly
<chris123> i tried to use Touch as my main phone for a day, but I cannot find volume control.  Is there none?  I was on a phone call and could not adjust volume.
<sergiusens> chris123: the  hw volume keys should be working afaik
<chris123> they weren't in the call, and i see no visual indicator for the regular volume control outside of a call.  i missed two calls because I thought the volume was on, but seemingly wasnt.
<ogra_> and the sound indicator from the top panel too
<chris123> i guess in time, should i test more and log a bug if so?
<ogra_> yep
<chris123> ok.  i was also missing (not receiving) MMS's.  I just switched back to my main phone and some came thru here that were not on the Touch (Nexus 4).
<chris123> the sound indicator in the panel has no features within it
<chris123> it is blank
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> i guess thats this one
<chris123> ok.  cool.  i will review the known bugs and see what new ones i cant discover
<ogra_> and i think awe_ might have one open for MMS issues
<awe_> ogra_, chris123, MMS has not yet been implemented
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> there you go :)
<awe_> it's being worked on, but probably not landing till sometime next month
<chris123> MMS, as in "text message" ?
<chris123> sorry, i meant SMS
<ogra_> ah
<awe_> as in Multimedia Messaging Support
<chris123> ya, i goofed
<chris123> i am too fancy at times :(
<awe_> sending pictures, video, etc... via SMS
<chris123> thanks, gotta head out for lunch now...
<bobweaver> huh so when I add webviews to tabs and run in qmlscene it crashs when switching tabs.  But when I run it in a c++ manner no crash at all ?  ideas ?
<eyicocko> hi
<eyicocko> someone to help me
<eyicocko> to install ubuntu phone in my N4?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> ^ see that page
<bobweaver> eyicocko,  you have read the wiki
<bobweaver> popey,  is too fast
<popey> BOOM!
<ph0ne> how to install apps
<popey> ph0ne: which apps?
<ph0ne> you had a scritp that installed all the apps. it does not work on the new update
<popey> oh?
<bobweaver> script should be sent in zip and qprocess to sun it in background ?
<bobweaver> s|sun|run
<mhall119> bobweaver: we have a terminal now, which makes running scripts easy
<bobweaver> cool
<ph0ne> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/revision/15 this script does not work
<mhall119> ph0ne: does the script give you an error?
<bobweaver> that cimes by default ?
<ph0ne> ye
<bobweaver> comes *
<popey> ph0ne: interesting
<mhall119> popey: btw, I don't think you need line 56 anymore
<mhall119> expanded Installed Apps seems to be the default now
<popey> true
<mhall119> also shouldn't need to reboot
 * popey bzr pushes
 * mhall119 should post his script
<popey> modified my screenshot.sh too so it scp's the image to a location of your choice then opens a browser
<bobweaver> popey,  how does that work it is client to phone or run the scripts on the phone directly ?
<popey> tis handy, you just type "screenshot.sh" and then get a browser with the screenshot open
<popey> bobweaver: it runs on my laptop, not on the phone
<mhall119> bobweaver: it uses adb to copy the script to the device and run it there
<bobweaver> popey,  cool mind if I run with it for a couple of minutes ?
<popey> knock yourself out
<ph0ne> i updated phone and everytime its on it truns of. any suggestions?
<bobweaver> popey, kaf will check in in a hour or so myt net is so slow that it might take 20 min to DL them scripts and 40 to upload lol
<mhall119> ph0ne: does it turn all the way off, or just turn off the screen?
<ph0ne> all the way because it i press the button the screen does not come on
<mhall119> hrm....
<mhall119> what device?
<ph0ne> nexus 4
<pmcgowan> ph0ne, you know the power manager turns off the screen now after a timeout
<pmcgowan> but pressing button should wake it up
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yeah, but it should turn it back on
<ph0ne> i know that but pressing the button deos nothing
<mhall119> ph0ne: can you access it from adb shell when it's like that?
<ph0ne> ye
<mhall119> ph0ne: can you give some detail about what build number you installed and how you installed it?
<rsalveti> stgraber: new build for android just triggered by sergiusens
<ph0ne> its the latest one. updated today. i used phablet-flash
<popey> ph0ne: what version is in your ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch?
<popey> most recent file?
<ph0ne> ye
<mhall119> ph0ne: ls ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch
<popey> what's the most recent directory name?
 * popey bets 20130712.2
<ph0ne> 20130712.2
<popey> I win! Everyone owes me a doughnut!
 * mhall119 offers popey a hertz doughnut
<popey> well done for accepting English into your life mhall119
<popey> ph0ne: so that's broken, we need to fix it, there's a quick edit you can do to a file.. one moment, let me find it
<eyicocko> i read the wiki
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869063/
<popey> so basically adb shell, sudo vi /etc/init/powerd.conf
<pmcgowan> ph0ne, in the meantime, update your phablet-tools to the latest version as it will only get approved builds by default
<eyicocko> popey & bobweaver
<popey> and add those two lines
<eyicocko> i am in the last part
<eyicocko> before install
<eyicocko> appears
<eyicocko> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ phablet-flash -b error: device not found Error while executing adb shell getprop ro.cm.device
<eyicocko> i tried to reboot the bootloader
<eyicocko> to change the usb port
<ph0ne> ok
<eyicocko> and still saying that
<pmcgowan> eyicocko, add -d mako to the command
<eyicocko> ok
<pmcgowan> thats a nexus 4 right?
<eyicocko> yes
<pmcgowan> ok try that
<eyicocko> i tried and attempt to start new connections
<eyicocko> and then the same message
<pmcgowan> eyicocko, what does adb devices say
<eyicocko> let me see
<eyicocko> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ adb devices List of devices attached
<eyicocko> empty
<pmcgowan> eyicocko, try simply reinserting the usb cable in the laptop/pc
<pmcgowan> then look again
<eyicocko> ok
<pmcgowan> the phone is booted into android now?
<eyicocko> yes
<pmcgowan> eyicocko, if adb cant see it sounds like developer mode is not enabled
<eyicocko> when i put the developer logo is in the notification bar
<eyicocko> USB Debugging connected
<pmcgowan> soudns good
<pmcgowan> so adb devices should work
<eyicocko> i rebooted the cellphone
<eyicocko> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ adb devices List of devices attached  0071aecbcc4ad189	offline
<pmcgowan> ah thats good
<pmcgowan> although not sure what offline is telling us
<eyicocko> i unplugged and plugged
<eyicocko> and now says
<eyicocko> device
<eyicocko> should i try again with the -d mako?
<pmcgowan> no offline? then yes try
<Saviq> ooh powerd broken on latest image?
<popey> Saviq: yes
<popey> on 12.2
<Saviq> not my fault \o/
<Saviq> or is it?...
<eyicocko> The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work Flashing system to /home/ubuntu/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130712.2/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img < waiting for device >
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: eyicocko offline means you need to accept the key from your phone for the adb connection to take place
<eyicocko> but my N4 says Lock State - Unlocked
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, seems we got by that
<sergiusens> Saviq: if you have the latest and greatest phablet-tools you won't notice those anymore
<Saviq> sergiusens, the powerd breakage?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, does that message mean its working or not unlocked?
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, new builds go into a pending link and phablet-tools now pulls from current by default
<sergiusens> needs to be manually promoted
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah so I wouldn't get 12.2
<Saviq> ok, didn't get how that was related :)
<sergiusens> Saviq: unless someone promoted it, no
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, got it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: developer mode and unlocked are different things
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, well yes I know
<sergiusens> eyicocko: waiting for device may be because you don't have permissions to talk to fastboot, do you have the latest android-tools-fastboot?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, what is The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work  telling us
<eyicocko> yes
<sergiusens> what does fastboot devices say?
<eyicocko> i downloaded today
<eyicocko> sergiusens says nothing in terminal
<sergiusens> eyicocko: what about 'sudo fastboot devices'
<eyicocko> sorry, lost signal in my lap
<eyicocko> sergiusens
<eyicocko> when i put sudo fastboot devices
<eyicocko> says '0071asddsa4as234 fastboot'
<sergiusens> eyicocko: that can only mean that your udev rules need to be updated
<eyicocko> sergiusens: what do i need to do to update that udev rules?
<flo__> hi! I was just wondering, is indicators-client really supposed to depend on indicator-power? it pulls in quite a few packages, like sound-theme-freedesktop, gnome-control-center and nautilus-data. Quite the surprise when apt-get upgrading :)
<ph0ne> when i ctrl-x it asks me to save it in a format. what format should i choose?
<popey> just press enter
<ph0ne> does notting
<ph0ne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869164/
<flo__> ph0ne, are you in ./adb shell => ubuntu_chroot? somehow the enter key in nano doesn't work for me in there, too.
<ph0ne>  no
<popey> hmm, i had that too
<popey> still a problem?
<flo__> My phone is not officially supported, but yes, on my phone it's still a problem (and vi has problems too)
<flo__> vi outside of the ubuntu chroot works though
<flo__> and I guess it's fine when using SSH
<bobweaver> popey,  pushing code now
<mhall119> flo__: does it not put a \n into the file, or does it just not show it on screen?
<bobweaver>  popey  Blazzing  Speeds  0kB/s
<flo__> mhall119, sorry, I wasn't clear enough: It's only a problem when trying to save a file. like ctrl+o => "File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list" is shown => enter/return does nothing
<flo__> inserting \n works though :)
<bobweaver> permissions ?
<flo__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   and according to "whoami" and then shell # prompt, I'm root. :|
<flo__> It's probably just my setup, bad adb version or something. You shouldn't care about it :)
<mhall119> sorry, I saw you manually editing your sources.list and my brain halted for a minute
<flo__> I thought that ph0ne might have the  same issue, but apparently it's not the same
<bobweaver> There you go popey  a brnad spanking new gui for your scripts and it also installs the scripts and well playaround with it.  OH make sure that you re-edit set_pw.sh  I was debuggins when I commented it all out, aka making bash echo "hello Joseph" ;sleep 12 , any how enjoy
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/phablet-phalsh-wrapper-GUI
<bobweaver> There is a INSTALL file in there that tells one how to install it
 * mhall119 wishes he understood C++ better
<ogra_> sigh, still no sign of powerd ?
<ricmm_> ogra_: are you bored? help me test the session manager branch
<ricmm_> in a flipped, non Mir image
<ogra_> ricmm_, well, i'm waiting for a fix that was committed 16h ago and prevented us from having an image at all today
<popey> ogra_: what are we waiting for?
<ricmm_> binary bureucracy
<ogra_> popey, for  https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-power-button/+merge/174203 to hit the archive, build, go through britney and then the publisher
<popey> can we light a fire under anything to accelerate that?
<ogra_> ricmm, i actually had planned to end my day 3h ago, that CI shit really steals my life recently
 * ogra_ massively pissed and angry 
<ricmm> I can get you a deb that you can dpkg -i and all will be fine
<ricmm> http://people.canonical.com/~ricmm/ubuntu-touch-session_0.58_all.deb
<ogra_> ricmm, rebooting
<ogra_> ricmm, looks fine
<ogra_> everything on screen that should
<ricmm> ogra_: awesome, can you initctl list-sessions as phabet
<ricmm> and see if you see the relevant upstart session
<ricmm> export it as UPSTART_SESSION and then initctl list
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list-sessions
<ogra_> initctl: Unable to query session directory
<stgraber> ogra_: do you have XDG_RUNTIME_DIR set in the environment?
<ogra_> i doubt that
<stgraber> ogra_: it needs to point to /run/user/<uid> as that's where upstart will create the pid files by default
<stgraber> libpam-systemd usually sets that when the session is first opened
<stgraber> IIRC we fallback to the home directory if that's not the case (but I haven't used that in a while)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, no porper logind support yet
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list-sessions
<ogra_> 555 unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/555
<ogra_> yup, that looks better
<ricmm> does it for me automatically somehow, maybe going via SSH actually picks it up
<stgraber> if you ssh as phablet, I'd expect it to be set, yes
<ricmm> anyways, looks like its working
<stgraber> adb + su, probably not
<ricmm> yup
<ricmm> ogra_: export that session UPSTART_SESSION and try to start an application with $ start application APP_ID="gallery-app"
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869274/
<ricmm> once you can initctl list, to confirm you joined the upstart session
<ogra_> works fine
<ricmm> awesome
<ricmm> ship it
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> great work
<ricmm> can you bottom approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/session-manager-touch/migrate-to-upstart-session/+merge/172936
<ricmm> ill wait for salveti to top it
<ricmm> thx
<dejello> Hey all
<DJJeff> is there video on how to port ubuntu touch to other devices?
<DJJeff> I dont have this program called "breakfast" ?
<DJJeff> I got this far.... http://i.imgur.com/X5Fapqo.png
<dejello> I learned a bit from building cm-10.1 first.  A brief glimpse of the porting page and I did not see it:  type ". build/envsetup.sh" without the quotes.  Yes, type the . as well
<flo__> DJJeff, I've never used breakfast, but I guess you need ". build/envsetup.sh" (note the space between . and build)
<flo__> uhm, yeah :)
<dejello> breakfast, lunch, brunch, etc should work after that
<dejello> :)
<dejello> They changed the repos again and now I can't build >.<
<dejello> make: *** No rule to make target `/media/jon/Build_Output/ut_cm/target/product/ovation/ubuntu-boot.img'...............   From what I recall from the first time they tried it, it should download something to make it but it's not
<dejello> I could be mistaken though
<DJJeff> ok I got this http://i.imgur.com/vxLZKZb.png
<DJJeff> when do I get to choose that I want todo this for (p4wifi)
<flo__> DJJeff, you should be able to use breakfast now. Not sure what p4wifi is (or whether it is supported by breakfast)
<dejello> I kept getting that check signature error and it makes the hybris dir not update right after that, so I commented it out and have a script to update hybris and platform-api...  Is that an issue for everyone?
<dejello> Never asked before, just been using my script
<dejello> works great
<flo__> dejello, I also have the warning about signature verification. I just ignore it :D
<DJJeff>      69. cm_p4wifi-userdebug
<dejello> :)
<DJJeff> does this look correct? http://i.imgur.com/JnBvAs7.png
<dejello> yep
<dejello> You'll have to follow the porting guide now to make the proper changes to your local files and then see about building
<dejello> I will say, some of the files may not be exactly the same, so you may end up having to search for what you need..
<DJJeff> for extract-files.sh I need to have my device booted into CM10.1 ?
<DJJeff> oh I guess it worked..... except these errors http://i.imgur.com/Qdg1Yko.png
<mfisch> Can any app-devs tell me where LocalStorage databases end up, as in where in the filesystem.
<popey> mfisch: .local/share/<appname>/.QtWebKit/LocalStorage/ for example
<mfisch> I'm not seeing that for this app I'm running out of QtCreator
<mfisch> but I think I see the DB issue with my code anyway
<psusi> as I understand it, gnome is working on EGL support for wayland, which is also the graphics api on android, so when that is done, will that allow regular gnome gui apps to run on ubuntu touch?
<ahayzen> Hi, just been hacking away on the music app and have managed to get seeking working on the now playing screen. Not sure if the design is correct but it is functional. If someone is interested find it here -  lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/now-playing-seeking
<DJJeff> I think its broken waaaaaaaaah http://i.imgur.com/57nUHOw.png
<popey> ahayzen: ooh
<popey> ahayzen: will take a look in the morning, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, its works quite well :)...haven't got seeking working on the main screen, only the now playing, but not sure if it should allow you to?
<dejello> anyone else having the "no rule to make.... ubuntu-boot.img" problem?   I suppose I am going to start from a fresh directory with the current repos to see what happens
<flo__> by doing "apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get --prune autoremove", both indicator-time and indicator-battery were removed from my phone.. now I no longer have the nice battery icon and clock. Should indicator-power / indicator-datetime work on the phone? those are installed now
<chipv12> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-13
<bpotacon> hi has anyone installed on a razr m yet?
<rsalveti> ogra_: popey: anything hold us from linking 20130712.2 to current?
<bpotacon> anyone here???
<rsalveti> *holding
<bpotacon> has anyone successfully installed on a xt907 yet?
<dejello> I am kind of here but not....  and I don't know
 * dejello 
<dejello> er
<dejello> merp, still can't build
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for mobile phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/319495
<unReal_> hello
<sridher> Ubuntu.Components of MainView and Page are not compatible with Camera/VideoOutput. any fix ?
<timppa> is there a bug with unity in latest build?
<timppa> If the phone goes to "sleep" I'm not able to turn it on again from the power button
<timppa> adb shell works ok
<tassadar_> timppa: happens to me too on n7, probably a bug
<timppa> ok, good to know
<tassadar_> also, when I press the power button, it does not go to sleep but just to the "lockscreen"
<timppa> on my nexus 4 it just shuts down the display and it cannot be turned on anymore
<timppa> on next reboot it works until I press the power button or it goes to sleep
<popey> timppa: its a problem with a powerd upstart script
<popey> timppa: adb shell, vi /etc/init/powerd.conf, add the two lines in this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869063/
<DJJeff> why has no one made a video on how to port ubuntu touch
<popey> well volunteered DJJeff !
<popey> ogra_: we spinning a release today?
<timppa> popey, thanks!
<ogra_> popey, well ... https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-power-button/+merge/174203 ... wont be different from yesterdays
<ogra_> (that still didnt land )
 * ogra_ will upload powerd manually after some more coffee
<popey> nice one
<timppa> what about wireless: Phone cannot connect to wifi anymore: wlan0      802-11-wireless   connecting (need authentication)
<timppa> GPRS works
<timppa> seems that network manager does not add wpa key to /etc/Network/system-connections/<connection> file
<timppa> after manually adding wpa key it works
<DJJeff> wlan0        no wireless extensions.
<DJJeff> :)
<DJJeff> tcp/ip over usb adb would be cool
<crocket> Will ubuntu phones be the same as plain ubuntu computers?
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<ogra_> the convergent device will offer you a desktop when docked .... it will still just be a phone running ubuntu-touch when not docked
<ogra_> (though that is all 14.04 material, currently the phone is just a phone)
<sarobat> latest Saucy package have WiFi issues?
<ogra_> popey, 13.1 is building now
<crocket> ogra_: Can I run OpenVPN in the background in an ubuntu phone?
<crocket> ogra_: Can I run sshd in the background?
<crocket> A phone that's actually a linux PC.
<crocket> awesome
<ogra_> crocket, yes to both (you can already do that (ssh and vpn just work,, not different to any other ubuntu install))
<crocket> ogra_: How does an ubuntu phone control power consumption?
<crocket> Do I have to control it manually?
<crocket> iOS controls it by smothering background apps.
<ogra_> it ships powerd ...
<crocket> ???
<ogra_> every piece of hardware  is off by default unless an app requests it to be powered
<crocket> How does powerd work?
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> ogra_: Is powerd part of a common ubuntu installation?
<ogra_> no, thats an ubuntu-touch specific app
<crocket> ogra_: sad
<crocket> ogra_: What about laptops?
<ogra_> it might become a desktop app in the future though
<crocket> ogra_: I'm so excited about ubuntu phones and tablets.
<ogra_> :)
<crocket> I'm so sick of iOS.
<crocket> android is just a fake.
<crocket> A real linux phone
<flo__> ppa:phablet-team/ppa should probably have a copy of indcator-{power,datetime} for ubuntu touch, right? They exist in the daily builds PPA, but that's not enabled in images, so packages from ubuntu desktop are installed as a dependency of indicators-client
<ogra_> daily-builds end up in the archive
<ogra_> no need to duplicate them in a PPA
<WebbyIT> hi nik90.. what's the name of clock channel? I forgot it :-/
<flo__> ogra_, hm, something must be broken with the repo or the sources.list ... I still don't understand why apt-get dist-upgrade installed all the gnome-control-center stuff (I see lots of "app launcher" symbols now, corresponding to control center icons, like Bluetooth or Power, but they don't work and some are missing a symbol). Also, the clock and battery icon are gone in ubuntu touch since I used apt-get autoremove, which removed the i
<flo__> ndicator-battery and indicator-time packages.
<ogra_> flo__, wait for a newer image, deps were broken at some point
<flo__> ah, so I need to reflash? okay, thanks
<ogra_> well, wait for the next image ... :)
<flo__> sure :)
<ogra_> cdimage should burp it up within the next 30min, once we tested it then it will become default
<popey> ogra_: its there
<ogra_> yep
 * popey flashes
 * ogra_ syncs ... 20min ...
<popey> hmm, we had a page on the wiki with a table showing the status of devices.. .anyone remember the url?
<ogra_> popey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus ?
<popey> bingo
<popey> we're moving that to a google spreadsheet, will create a link on that page
<popey> makes it easier to maintain
<popey> ogra_: still getting blank screen on first boot
<ogra_> weird
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: can you help me? Fixing a branch I pushed in another branch. I used bzr uncommit and bzr push --overwrite, but remains the last commit. This branch has already been approved and merged, what have I to do? Delete it?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-weather-app/1198544
<ogra_> blank or google logo ?
<popey> blank, ubuntu up and I can adb shell in
<popey> just rebooted again
<popey> unity8 is running, screen blank
<popey> meh, i'm just impatient
<ogra_> heh
<popey> it appeared in the end
<ogra_> the session manager changes ricmm did yesterday should speed it up a lot
<ogra_> not sure they went into the archive yet though, i think they are still fddling with it
<popey> ok
<ogra_> good on mako ?
 * ogra_ still has 3min to go
<popey> yes, good on mako
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<ogra_> :)
<popey> have mailed pat to ask him to make that public-viewable
 * popey flashes grouper
 * ogra_ flashes maguro
<ogra_> the maguros flash process always tricks me into thinking it broke ...
<ogra_> the moment i want to adb in it usually reboots and is done
<ogra_> phew, powerd works at least
<popey> grouper is so slow to adb push
<ogra_> yeah, but the flashing itself is a lot faster than maguro
<ogra_> maguro looks ok
<ogra_> hmm, does your volume control on mako also not go to zero when playing sintel ?
<ogra_> using the HW buttons
 * popey tries
<popey> yeah, cant get it to zero
<ogra_> it goes up and down fine ...
<popey> odd. sound indicator is "empty"
<ogra_> i can get it to zero using the indicator
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> but it was there earlier
<popey> i tested volume buttons
<ogra_> there is a bug open for that
<ogra_> bug 1181299
<ubot5> bug 1181299 in touch-preview-images "Sound indicator takes a while to load, not displaying the content sometimes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181299
 * ogra_ marks the image as fine
<popey> sweet
<ogra_> done
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, new phablet-tools isnt in the PPA yet (only saucy)
<ogra_> oh ! the browser has a history now
<ogra_> (still no way to close tabs though)
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: back at keyboard. One moment, will look at it. I'm a newbie to bzr too...
<WebbyIT> m-b-o: ok, thanks... I definitely find more meaningful names for my branch
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: since the branch is already merged, you can delete it.
<m-b-o> WebbyIT: removing a remote commit works for me, if I do a "bzr revert" after the uncommit and before the push -overwrite
<WebbyIT> m-b-o:  with also "bzr revert" I have resolved! Thanks for the help :)
<mihahn> Hey, I have a question
<mihahn> can you tell me what's wrong here?
<mihahn> make: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »/home/mihahn/ubuntu/out/target/product/mango/ubuntu-boot.img«,    benötigt von »/home/mihahn/ubuntu/out/target/product/mango/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_mango-target_files-eng.mihahn.zip«, zu erstellen.  Schluss. make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...
<lithid> I was hoping to try and contribute to ubuntu touch. I am not sure this is the right place to get information about it or not. Just looking for some documentation on how to contribute code for ubuntu touch.
<dejello> mihahn: I have been having that issue, am building right now to see it if worked, but I had to add the lines from "build/core/Makefile" to my device "boot.mk" file
<dejello> Hold on
<WebbyIT> lithid: you can start looking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<dejello> Line 450 in build/core/Makefile starts an if statement regarding boot.img files.   Line 467 brings in "ifndef BOARD_CUSTOM_BOOTIMG_MK".  My devices have this defined in the Boardconfig file (pointing to boot.mk)  I just copied the section starting with "$(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_UBUNTU): $(MKBOOTIMG) $(INTERNAL_BOOTIMAGE_FILES_UBUNTU)" to that file under the previously copied section we had there.  Not sure how you file look
<dejello> atm I am not sure if I can remove any of it from my device files and have it work through the build/core/Makefile..  I will try that next perhaps.
<dejello> and... It just finished building, time to see what's up
 * dejello crosses his fingers
<lithid> WebbyIT: Thanks
<WebbyIT> lithid: and then you can ask help to dpm (who isn't online) mhall119 or popey, which are in the Community Team of Canonical and follow the Touch project
<g0twig> hey there
<g0twig> this device list is not very actual
<g0twig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<g0twig> mhall119: hey =)
<mhall119> hi g0twig
<bpotacon> hi has anyone here successfully installed on a xt907?
<UbUnTiViTy> Hello people
<UbUnTiViTy> I'm planning to buy a new mobile phone, and I plan to run Ubuntu touch on it. I have two choices: Samsung Galaxy S3 or LG Nexus 4, which is better for me??
<mhall119> Nexus 4
<mhall119> that's one of the officially supported devices, so you'll have the best success with it
<UbUnTiViTy> What about USB OTG?
<UbUnTiViTy> You know Nexus 4 has no sd slot, so any memory extension should be done using a USB Flash memory or the like, but will that work on it??
<UbUnTiViTy> mhall119: Thanks for your answer, but does Nexus 4 support USB On-The-Go when running Ubuntu Touch?
<nik90> mhall119: I think the jenkins bot for both the core apps and the sdk is down :(.
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: you mean accessing it over a USB cable?
<nik90> Not mergin my MP and also no updates to saucy from the sdk trunk
<mhall119> nik90: :/
<UbUnTiViTy> Yes mhall119 , Connecting a USB Flash using USB Cable
<mhall119> nik90: I'll email fginther, but it might not get resolved before Monday
<nik90> mhall119: yeah
<UbUnTiViTy> will that work? and will USB keyboard/mouse work too?
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: I don't know, I haven't tried that
<UbUnTiViTy> ok, mhall119. Thanks. I think I'll wait until someone with Nexus 4 running Ubuntu Touch tries it for me
<UbUnTiViTy> mhall119: Do you have a Nexus 4?
<mhall119> no, I have a nexus 7
<UbUnTiViTy> Ah, so Nexus 7 is a tablet, right?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I have a Nexus 7 myself and I've been waiting to install Ubuntu on it. (It's why I got it in the first place). How is the experience now? Is it usable for basic stuff?
<UbUnTiViTy> +1 jo-erlend
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it's very usable for most stuff
<mhall119> jo-erlend: the only things that don't work yet are audio and camera
<mhall119> but it's been my daily-use tablet for a couple months now
<UbUnTiViTy> Does ubuntu touch provide full desktop-ubuntu functionality?
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: not yet, but the goal is to provide that when it's docked with a larger screen, keyboard and mouse
<UbUnTiViTy> Is docking essential for that?
<mhall119> well, the desktop mode isn't really designed for touch input on small screens
<UbUnTiViTy> and what about the Command Line Interface? Is it as powerful as on a PC?
<mhall119> oh yeah, command-line is pretty much identical
<mhall119> there's even a terminal app in the default install
<UbUnTiViTy> Nice! and is it possible to apt-get any command line tool that I use on my PC?
<mhall119> as long as it's been compiled for armhf, yes
<mhall119> which most should be
<UbUnTiViTy> "as long as".. and if it isnt??
<UbUnTiViTy> Will it be possible to compile it from source?
<mhall119> then it won't run on the ARM processor on the device
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: any package in the Ubuntu archives should be re-build for armhf, so if it's not available to install it's most likely because the compile for armhf failed
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: but I haven't come across anything for the command line that wasn't available
<UbUnTiViTy> hmmm.. so you don't remember any missing packages??
<mhall119> nope
<UbUnTiViTy> good
<UbUnTiViTy> :)
<mhall119> and I've installed all kinds of stuff
<UbUnTiViTy> what about aircrack?
<mhall119> I'm not familiar with that
<UbUnTiViTy> I see it is not available on the desktop repository, so 100% it is not available on armhf repository
<mhall119> yeah
<UbUnTiViTy> but I compiled it from source on my PC, so I guess it is 'theoretically' possible to compile it on Ubuntu Touch too?
<mhall119> theoretically yes, I've compiled stuff on the device before
<UbUnTiViTy> Good, do you remember what you compiled?
<mhall119> various system packages for Ubuntu Touch
<mhall119> Unity8
<mhall119> mostly things that had a new feature/fix in trunk that I didn't want to wait on a PPA to publish
<UbUnTiViTy> OK.. You mentioned earlier that "camera" and "audio" are not working yet, so does that mean you CAN'T listen to music on your device??
<UbUnTiViTy> ??
<flo__> UbUnTiViTy, it depends on the device. I can listen to music on my device. (though the only player I have available is 100% http-based and can't play local files, but ubuntu touch does not support http-audio-streaming yet, but with a custom fix for the streaming, audio works)
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: those work on the nexus 4
<mhall119> and galaxy nexus and nexus 10 as far as I know
<mhall119> just not hte nexus 7
<mhall119> flo__: the Music core app now support music file detection from ~/Music/ and playback
<UbUnTiViTy> So, are there any known draw-backs on  Nexus 4?
<mhall119> not that I know of
<flo__> mhall119, oh, thats great. last time I tried, the "music" launcher was just a fake and nothing happened. Now it seems that launcher is gone, I should probably install the app then!
<UbUnTiViTy> and do you have any idea about whether USB On-The-Go on Nexus 4, flo__ ?
<flo__> UbUnTiViTy, sorry, no idea
<UbUnTiViTy> *Whether it works or not?
<mhall119> flo__: you'll need to install the music-app Core App
<mhall119> from the Core Apps PPA
<UbUnTiViTy> Ok. Thanks flo__
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<flo__> mhall119, installing it right now
<UbUnTiViTy> Guys, is there a channel for Nexus series or Nexus4 in particular?
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: nope, this is the channel for all ubuntu touch related stuff
<UbUnTiViTy> Do you guys have any suggestions about how can I be sure of USB OTG on Nexus 4 before buying it?
<UbUnTiViTy> I know USB OTG on Nexus 4 running Android doesn't work out of the box, but what about Ubuntu Touch? That's the question!
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: wait until Monday and ask in here when there is somebody who has a nexus 4
<UbUnTiViTy> Monday? Is there a schedule in this channel or something?
<mhall119> UbUnTiViTy: not really, it's just that it's more active during the work week than on weekends
<UbUnTiViTy> Ah, I see. Here it is a workday on Sunday so sorry :)
<flo__> somehow audio doesn't work in the music app for me.. Either the guy doing cynaogenmod development for my device changed something so it no longer works or there was a change in ubuntu or it's a glitch. oh well :)
<flo__> W/AudioTrack( 1461): obtainBuffer timed out (is the CPU pegged?) 0x41d62580 name=0x2user=000012c0, server=00000000   hm
<WebbyIT> balloons: ping :)
<popey> doesn't look like USB OTG works OOTB on Ubuntu Touch
<dejello> Hello
<popey> hello
<dejello> doh, bbl
<dejello> kinda back
 * dejello ish?
<dejello_meep> hm..  sort of remember some irc stuff...  :P
<WebbyIT> Hi balloons, today I have done my first autopilot. Can you check it, please? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188703
<flo__> does anyone know about the current status of the "flipped" porting guide? I'm eager to give it a try :)
<AskUbuntu> Office application on ubuntu phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/319692
<dejello> meep
<popey> meep indeed
 * dejello isn't sure what to do with these ubuntu-boot.img and ubuntu-ramdisk.img files atm >.>
<dejello> (im)patiently waiting for porting info updates :)
 * flo__ too :)
<esigolo> away
<pinqvin> hello
<pinqvin> so could i install ubuntu on all galaxy nexus phones?
<Conker> Hey all, I've recently installed ubuntu touch to my Samsung Galaxy Nexus but it seems to be a older version, including a lot of bugs / broken things. Any advice as to what I'm doing wrong?
<pinqvin> could i call whit ubntu-phone?
<pinqvin> and are messagin system working?
<pinqvin> an internet?
<flo__> Conker, are you sure it's an old version? mabye those bugs are simply not fixed yet. you should be able to download the official rootfs zip file and flash it on most devices, or simple log into your device and use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<flo__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130712/ the 374M zip file
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-14
 * dejello blinks
<jonathas> hi! i'm wanting to get involved on ubuntu touch.. can someone tell me, what part is poorer??
<jonathas> like development, test, QA, documentation..
<AskUbuntu> When might we expect a 32G image for the Nexus 7? | http://askubuntu.com/q/319774
<Noskcaj> How hard would it be to port ubuntu touch to a generic ebay tablet?
<wilee-nilee> So on a nexus 7 the 13.04 or 13.10 image, I have not followed the default releases.
<AskUbuntu> Remote X ? new efficent client | http://askubuntu.com/q/319802
<Lucky__> is there anyone online?
<Lucky__> i have a couple of questions...
<Lucky__> firstly has the ubuntu team released a rom with a working cellular radio?
<AskUbuntu> Query about cellular radio | http://askubuntu.com/q/319831
<houseofbean> Hey everyone.  Really tempted to flash my Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch.   So I'll try to test programs and stuff.  Well, that will be my intention
<Lucky__> could someone please reply i've been trying to find a rom with a working cellular radio and haven't been too lucky...
<timppa> what is the current status of email client?
<timppa> wiki page does not tell much about it
<timppa> Um, just installed the email client, not much to say about it. That's the one thing I really miss when using ubuntut touch
<san> Hi Guys
<Guest35144> Hi Guys ned one help
<Guest35144> *need
<popey> ogra_: 20130714 looks good on mako
<ogra_> popey, great, on grouper and maguro too
<ogra_> ... marked
<popey> \o/
<flo__> anyone else  noticed that? the app content is still visible behind the tab title when scrolling down.. in the weather app, for example.
<flo__> but I guess it's a general SDK problem because I'm seeing the same in my own app when I test it on my desktop
<nik90> flo__: do you mean that the tab is not above the content?
 * flo__ takes a screenshot
<nik90> timppa: The development for the email client has just been recently restarted. Expect more features in the near future
<flo__> nik90, does this link work? https://www.dropbox.com/s/n8s2amaiyrd4sxa/bug.png
<nik90> flo__: yup works. I see the issue.
<nik90> flo__: since when did you start seeing this issue?
<flo__> I first noticed it yesterday iirc
<nik90> hmm that is really weird.
<flo__> it's not a problem in most apps because the tab header goes away when you scroll down
<nik90> I don't see it on the clock app as of 5 mins ago :). Will test the weather app now
<flo__> I use "flickable: null;" on Pages in my app, maybe weather does the same?
<nik90> flo__: yup issue confirmed!
<nik90> flo__: Would you mind reporting a bug about this on the weather app project?
<nik90> I can confirm it and also add the ubuntu-ui-toolkit project to be affected by this.
<flo__> okay, I will report a bug, thanks for confirming :)
 * ogra_ blames dortmund :P
<ogra_> i see something similar with the browser if the activities are open sometimes
<ogra_> (also only very recently)
<nik90> ogra_: then it is definitely a sdk bug.
<ogra_> yeah
<flo__> ogra_, heh. London is broken as well! ;P
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> kassel works :)
<nik90> ogra_: is the browser app called ubuntu-browser-app on launchpad?
<ogra_> ah, no, i lied ... strange
<ogra_> it did work before
<nik90> ogra_: ah ok np.
<ogra_> nik90, i think itr is webbrowser-app
<flo__> btw, is dynamically changing the Tab "page" property supposed to work? It causes problems since the tab header doesn't reappear after changing the page, even if the new page is not tall enough to be scrolled at all (and so it's impossible to make the tab header visible again)
<nik90> flo__: what do you mean dynamically changing the tab page?
<flo__> like this: xyzTab.page = somePage;
<nik90> not sure
<robertbuhren> hi there, according to this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus , mobile data is not working on the nexus devices, where can i find the state of this issue?
<popey> robertbuhren: we're updating that page
<popey> mobile data does work
<robertbuhren> popey: nice!
<popey> we've got a more up to date spreadsheet, will make it public and update the wiki tomorrow
<robertbuhren> cool
<robertbuhren> another question: Ubuntu for Android and Ubuntu Touch are unrelated? i didn't quite understand what Ubuntu for Android actually is...
<popey> Ubuntu for Android is not currently released
<popey> Still under development
<popey> Ubuntu for Android is for people who want android on their phone and an ubuntu desktop when docked
<robertbuhren> ah
<robertbuhren> can i use ubuntu touch in docked mode too?
<popey> not yet, the plan is for convergence in 14.04
<nik90> popey: ping
<popey> nik90: pong
<nik90> popey: hi, how is your weekend :) ?
<popey> hot ☻
<nik90> popey: The clock app autopilot tests are failing right at the start in the jenkins machine. It is identical to other core app tests.
<nik90> popey: and hence they are preventing any merges into trunk.
<popey> i think i saw mhall119 mention that earlier
<nik90> popey: seemingly the autopilot pass very well on my machine
<popey> got an example ?
<nik90> Here is a bug report submitted by fginther https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200699
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200699 in Ubuntu Clock App "Initial jenkins autopilot test failures" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> looking at the error, the jenkins is not even able to open the app through autopilot
<nik90> Can I get your permission to ask baloons and fginther to disable jenkins autopilot tests for the clock app alone?
<nik90> Because of this, I am unable to merge any of my branches into trunk this weekend and until this is fixed.
<popey> hmm, would be better to get this fixed.
<nik90> ok. In that case I will talk to baloons tomorrow evening to get the issue fixed.
<popey> because tbh if neither of them are around to disable jenkins then that's not going to get done..
<popey> and if they _are_ around, I'd rather they fixed jenkins ☻
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> We have 3 more autopilot tests written by WebbyIT, so our autopilot test framework is growing :)
<WebbyIT> popey: I confirm that is a Jenkins problem. Locally tests work very well :)
<popey> huzzah!
<jules_> I'm trying to dualboot ubuntu with multirom. When I try to boot ubuntu it simply reboots and I return to the multirom selction screen
<jules_> Any help would be appreciated
<robertbuhren> is there an overview of which parts or ubuntu touch are opensource and which are not?
<ogra_> robertbuhren, everything except the binary android drivers
<robertbuhren> nice
<robertbuhren> do i have to have any "account" or something in order to use ubuntu touch? like android is pretty useless without an google account
<ogra_> well, currently you dont, but there are no paid apps yet either ...
<ogra_> i would suspect as soon as any kind payment stuff lands you will also need some kind of account
<robertbuhren> too bad
<ogra_> (but well, it's open, you can indeed do your own spin that doesnt involve such stuff)
<ogra_> well, how else would you solve payment issues ?
<robertbuhren> i wouldn't have a problem with the payment part, but in andorid you need an account for free apps too
<ogra_> you need some kind of secure system that can be associated with the payment data (credid card stuf or whatever)
<robertbuhren> i'd be happy if i just need an account for non-free apps
<flo__> robertbuhren, right now you can install apps anonymously via apt-get. But the number of apps is very limited right now, the apt-get way doesn't scale well. Not sure what the plans are for click packages and an "app store"..
<ogra_> flo__, that will very likely change before end of the month
<flo__> ogra_, wow. exciting :)
<ogra_> click packages are on their way ... as is the readonly filesystem implementation
<RoTec> like using your ubuntu one account for the software center? that might be practical
<ogra_> as soon as we go readonly, apt will be disabled on default installs (you will have to enable developer mode to get a rw filesysteem and apt)
<ogra_> RoTec, i think something along the lines is planned
<flo__> I see, sounds reasonable
<sans|dejello> psshhh, tried that last night and it didn't go through :P
<bobweaver> ping ogra_
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> QUESTION: how to avoid name space collisions in QtQuick.Contols and Ubuntu.Components say like the Element Button? Just do a #import Ubuntu.Components 0.1 as Ubuntu     ?   the Ubuntu.Button{}  instead of just Button so that the controls will pick it up >?
<bobweaver> NM that works but it is kinda a pain
<popey> bobweaver: probably a question for #ubuntu-app-devel when the sdk guys wake up tomorrow ☻
<bobweaver> thanks popey  yeah I figured it out just wondering what others would do.  thanks for responding :)
<popey> np
<Mekal> hi all just now i installed ubuntu on my nexus 4 but i m not able to connect the wifi please help
<popey> Mekal: which image did you flash?
<popey> i.e. look in ~/Downloads/phablet-flash - what's the most recent directory under there, might be ubuntu-touch/ under there
<RobbyF> I thought it was just me - I did 20130714, on galaxy nexus
<RobbyF> probably was me, I did it all as root
<popey> odd
<popey> works fine here with that image
<RobbyF> I'm going to reflash
<popey> hmm, the shell is glitchy, it was fine when i flashed it, now it's locking up, can't quite see why
<popey> will take a look in a bit
<RobbyF> I've got to step out, wife wants to go to costco. :-(
 * popey is bbq'ing
<popey> so will look after that
<RobbyF> I was going to do ribs, going to get some steak instead
<Mekal> 1 min plz looking
<Mekal> I flashed this saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<Mekal> popey
<Mekal> 20130714
<popey> k
<Mekal> I am able to detect wifi
<Mekal> but after giving password it connects for a while and than disconnect in few min
<Mekal> and every time i need to give password seems it not able to save wifi passwords
<Mekal> popey ??
<popey> i will take a look in a bit
<popey> can't look right now
<Mekal> ok
<mhall119> robertbuhren: Ubuntu Touch itself doesn't require an account with any specific service
<mhall119> but you'll likely have multiple accounts from multiple services to use various apps
<mhall119> our Online Accounts framework makes this easy both for the user and the developer
<mhall119> I currently have my Google, Facebook, Twitter and Flickr accounts registered on my Nexus7
<robertbuhren> mhall119: i don't use any of these services and i don't intend to do so, but it's good to know that ubuntu touch dosn't enforce the user to register
<Reed> Hello? is there anybody here who could help me with a problem on ubuntu touch?
<Mekal> hi all just now i installed ubuntu on my nexus 4 but i m not able to connect the wifi please help
<Reed> I'm having the same problem Mekal.
<Reed> Its because we don't have root access.
<Reed> I installed it an it never gave me root access...
<Mekal> hmm
<Mekal> any idea how to get root access?
<Reed> Nope. Thats why i'm here :L
<Mekal> without wifi and 3g it's waste to install ubuntu in my newly purchased nexus 4
<Reed> I'm doing it on a 7
<Mekal> hmm
<Reed> So I can have an open system.
<Reed> brb, going to ask my foster dad if he can figure out how.
<RoTec> have you guys tried adb root?
<mhall119> adb shell should drop you to the Ubuntu commandline as root
<RoTec> mhall119: quick question: is the wiki up to date? if not, is anyone gonna update it?
<lessent> Hi all!! I wonder that how can i restore my original android version after I installed ubuntu touch if I would like to get android back?
<RoTec> lessent: look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install at the bottom
<lessent> RoTec, how can I find my official android image? I use Sony Xperia s android 4.1.2
<TrenchClone> Lessent, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/nozomi
<lessent> Is it ubuntu-touch for Xperia or android for Xperia?
<TrenchClone> That's the ubuntu-touch package for the Xperia S.
<RoTec> lessent: that's ubuntu touch. I'm doing a quick google search. you could do the same
<TrenchClone> Likewise.
<lessent> I could not find anything about official Sony android image. It s why asked it..
<RoTec> they rolled out the image via OTA sometime in june I think. there might be an image of it somewhere on the internet if not on sony's site
<lessent> It would be but I didn't find. So sorry about my idiot brain :) I just wanted to ask if u know how I can get official image.. If there s a user of Xperia s, it would be better.
<RoTec> I actually am an xperia s user (apart from 4 other devices) but I have cyanogenmod on it
<TrenchClone> You could probably find an image via google just looking for xperia s standard image with root.
<TrenchClone> But that's probably the closest you'll get.
<RoTec> i think you can get one at sony.com you'd have to look under support. you have to register an account and you might get an image there. trying it out right now
<lessent> Ok.. Thank.. I 'll check out right now!
<RoTec> lessent: alright I have it. gotta download the pc companion from sony's site. and connect the phone. it'll probably tell you it needs an update and do it. easy-peasy
<RoTec> tell me what happens. I'm curious :D
<RoTec> lessent: an if that doesn't work I have found the easiest method from sony: flash tool! reverts anything to stock http://developer.sonymobile.com/2012/12/06/new-flash-tool-from-sony-for-unlocked-xperia-smartphones-video-beta-download/
<RoTec> lessent: actually don't waste time with the other stuff I said. use the flash tool directly. fool proof
<dejello> Is it tomorrow yet?  :P
<rob_w> is that important ?
<RoTec> till the next release?in that case something around 8 hours from now
<RoTec> if I'm not mistaken
<dejello> I'm still not being patient in waiting for updated porting and such info
<RoTec> i know that feel :D
<robertbuhren> i'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus, but it fails with "Error while executing adb shell df -h'"
<robertbuhren> when i try to execute "adb shell df -h" it gives me "-h, no such file or directoy"
<robertbuhren> i have a feeling that this is because of my busybox installation on my nexus?
<lotuspsychje> does the 180 flip mean that ubuntu tablets will be released sooner, or isnt that the case?
<annerajb> Hello,
<TrenchClone> Hi.
<annerajb> Are there any irc channel for porting help?
<RoTec> hello :)
<dejello> meep
<RoTec> you could google that. I have no idea
<popey> robertbuhren: works here
<popey> annerajb: this is the right channel, but maybe ask during UTC afternoon
<popey> robertbuhren: what prompt does "adb shell" return?
<robertbuhren> "shell@android:/ $"
<popey> so thats not the flipped image
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<popey> thats what you see with our most recent images
<popey> for the last week or more
<annerajb> thx popey ill keep trying to fix it myself but eventually ill have to ask some questions.
<robertbuhren> popey: that's what i should see IF ubuntu touch was installed, right?
<popey> yes
<robertbuhren> but i'm trying to do the switch from andorid to ubuntu touch
<popey> and the guide on our website isnt working?
<robertbuhren> not yet, but i guess i did something wrong
<RoTec>  installing with the zip files directly maybe?
<popey> are you using Ubuntu on your desktop?
<robertbuhren> nope
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation should work
<robertbuhren> i'll give that a try
<annerajb> when running the ubuntu_chroot shell command I get a "su: cannot determine your user name".
<popey> you dont need to run ubuntu_chroot in the flipped image
<popey> annerajb: where are you seeing instructions which require you to run that?
<annerajb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Justin____> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4 , everything looks nice but i cannot connect to any wifi network. Any ideas ? Thanks
<annerajb> Justin____: I believe the wireless network must be unsecured.
 * popey removes it from that page
<Justin____> Oh really ? shoot i cannot change that
<popey> no
<popey> my nexus 4 is connected to a secure wireless network
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875218/  <- my nexus 4
 * annerajb goes to put password to his wireless again
<Justin____> on mine I input the password but it fails to connect :s
<popey> top - 20:02:46 up 10:00,  0 users,  load average: 14.29, 11.70, 10.74
<popey> that doesn't look good
<kenshiro> Hi, will Ubuntu Touch have an "use only 3g networks" option? . Android has it but in a hidden menu. It's important as 2g networks are a security hole, vulnerable to "man in the middle" attacks
<popey> kenshiro: never heard of that, got a link?
<kenshiro> popey searching, there are lot of in google, just search "2g networks security"
<kenshiro> popey I'm searching one for you
<nhaines> So I was poking around the Touch pages on the Ubuntu wiki and I can't seem to find instructions for installing Ubuntu Touch on an emulator (despite the fact that it's mentioned quite a bit on the mailing list).
<nhaines> Therefore I thought I'd ask in here if anyone has any tips?
<kenshiro> popey www.cs.stevens.edu/~swetzel/publications/gsm.pdf‎
<hashLAB> Hello, I've just installed the latest Saucy daily build for my nexus 4 (mako) from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ . But I can't connect to my (WPA2 secured) wifi network.
<hashLAB> Is this just a bug? or NYI?
<Justin____> Same problem here
<popey> nhaines: i dont think we have any documentation for that
<Justin____> maybe we need a reboot
<popey> nhaines: would love for someone to do so, I think it's been attempted
<kenshiro> popey this one: http://www.cs.stevens.edu/~swetzel/publications/gsm.pdf
<popey> hashLAB: seems like a bug, can you file it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+filebug
<nhaines> popey: thank you for that!  Do you know if they're using QEMU or one of the Android emulators?  If I get it running I can write documentation.  :)
<robertbuhren> arg, now my mobile is not reckognized in recovery mode at alll....
<nik90> popey: If you like see colorful clock app, try out https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/apply-visual-design-colors/+merge/174609 :-)
<popey> nhaines: i think they've tried the android emulator
<nik90> popey: But it is a top secret. so no public screenshot :D
<popey> nik90: will do when my device charges, it's dead
<popey> haha
<nhaines> popey: okay.  Since I hate to sacrifice my Galaxy Nexus (Ubuntu Touch is sooo beautiful but I need GPS navigation!) I'll set aside some time for it today.  I've been itching to try it out again recently.
<robertbuhren> is it normal that in reovery mode, the andorid logo is shown with a red warning sign?
<popey> nik90: oooh! that looks niiice!
<popey> nhaines: that would be awesome..
<popey> nhaines: cdesai did some work on it I believe
<popey> robertbuhren: i dont see that
<robertbuhren> ...
<robertbuhren> weird
<annerajb> popey: when I connect thru adb shell i get root@android:/ # and it dosnt appear to be chrooted and seems more like a busybox. Any ideas why that may be happening?
<popey> annerajb: ahh, the porting guide is based on the non-flipped image...
<popey> might want to wait for an update to the guide for flipped images
<annerajb> what does this flipped non flipped talk means I read it on the change notes but I am not sure what it means.
<popey> non-flipped = boot android kernel, run ubuntu in a container
<popey> flipped = boot ubuntu kernel, run android in a container
<annerajb> hmm will the process of installing a flipped image be install a ubuntu-bootstrap and after that install saucy? or is the install procedure a little bit different? popey
<nhaines> annerajb: the install process is identical.
<nhaines> It just refers to how the image is built.
<annerajb> ok i am trying to pinpoint why my image is not flipped. I have a old bootstrap which may be a android kernel instead of a ubuntu kernel.  so that may explain why i open adb shell and it's not flipped.
<annerajb> Now i have to figure out where to get a bootstrap for my image that's flipped.
<popey> your image isnt flipped because the porting guide hasn't been updated I think
<popey> I'll speak to the guys tomorrow and see if we can get it updated
<annerajb> well i still have to build a new boot strap right? or is the only difference on the installation steps of the image?
<popey> sorry, i'm not familiar with the porting guide much
<annerajb> all right thanks for the help thought
<robertbuhren> hi there, i'm failing to install ubuntu touch with the "manual" way... i can do a "adb push ... /sdcard/autodeploy.zip" when the phone is booted, but i can't issue any adb commands when booted in the recovery command, any suggestions?
<popey> so you have done adb push, then if you "adb reboot recovery" what happens?
<robertbuhren> it reboots and a android logo with a red triangle is shown
<robertbuhren> like this: http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/android-recovery-mode.jpg
<popey> what device?
<robertbuhren> galaxy nexus
<popey> which file did you push?
<robertbuhren> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<popey> checked the md5sum?
<robertbuhren> popey: the manual says i should do adb push while in recovery mode?
<popey> thats what i do
<robertbuhren> there's the problem, while in recovery mode, i can't access my devices via adb
<popey> what did the phone have on it previously?
<robertbuhren> android 4.2.2
<robertbuhren> i just installed a factory image
<popey> which one?
<popey> which codename
<robertbuhren> https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/yakju-jdq39-factory-b2ebb5f3.tgz
<x10> hi
<x10> can I install ubuntu touch on Sony Ercisson Xperia X10?
<x10> hello???
<x10> answer please
<popey> hello
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is it listed there?
<x10> let me check
<x10> not listed
<x10> so I cant use this, yes?
<popey> If someone ports it you can
<Noskcaj> x10, you could try porting it yourself...
<Noskcaj> Can someone have a look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I.MX#Linux I think this would be easier to port than most
<x10> checking... thanks
<robertbuhren> popey: it finally worked...
<robertbuhren> i could use phablet-flash
<x10> how can I do this?
<popey> robertbuhren: great
<robertbuhren> popey: afaik wifi and cellular should work, righ?
<x10> how can I do port ubuntu touch to my X10?
<x10> how can I do port ubuntu touch to my X10?
<Noskcaj> x10, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Noskcaj> then ask here, the mailing list or xda developers for help
<popey> yup robertbuhren
 * popey beds
<popey> o/
<robertbuhren> too bad it doesn't :/ thanks anyways, i'll have to sleep now too
<galaxy-nexus-n00> I can't get wifi to connect, any way to view logs etc?
<firsttime-ubutou> hi
<firsttime-ubutou> howto get wlan working?
<firsttime-ubutou> im running on gnex maguro
<crocket> hello guys
<Noskcaj> hello
<Guest14344> Hello, everyone. I just started back working on porting a samsung fascinate. It used to compile fine. Now i get "make: *** No rule to make target `/home/scott/android/system/out/target/product/fascinatemtd/ubuntu-boot.img', needed by `/home/scott/android/system/out/target/product/fascinatemtd/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/cm_fascinatemtd-target_files-eng.scott.zip'.  Stop.' I've been through all the patches on the Tou
<Guest14344> ch/Porting to check that I did them right. I did. It used to compile about a month ago. Any ideas?
<Noskcaj> Guest14344, If no one answers here, try the mailing list of the xda-developers forum
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-07
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<squishward> popey: So far in following the porting guide, I've found the link to the CyanogenMod porting document to be really useful for context. The section on Enabling a New Device mentions a local manifest file called "roomservice.xml", but doesn't really explain what a local manifest is, or that you won't have a roomservice.xml file with a fresh sync, or that you'll never have one unless you create it manually, or th
<squishward> at you can create as many xml files as you want and call them anything as long as they are in local_manifests.
<squishward> Without reading some of the CM docs, I'd be clueless. Maybe the reference to the CM doc should go at the top. Or be better referenced in places where context is unclear.
<lotuspsychje> can you guys fix the brightness control, so it stays at 100% when reboot?
<lotuspsychje> or where can i edit myself?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<xangua> Night
<dholbach> good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Chocolate Day! :-D
<Chipaca> JamesTait: woo, chocolate day!
<Chipaca> speaking of chocolate, is libcanberra the way to go to play event sounds?
 * Chipaca is using paplay for now
<seb128> Chipaca, you might want to ask charles about it once he's up, I think libcanberra is not the way on the phone, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283065 for a similar question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283065 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" [High,Triaged]
<Chipaca> seb128: I imagined it wasn't, because otherwise (as I figured it) libcanberra-pulse would be installed
<Chipaca> seb128: thanks
<seb128> Chipaca, yw!
<Chipaca> nearly 4am and he isn't working. the laziness of some people!
<Hebbes> Is Ubuntu Touch still working on Nexus 7 2012?
<karni> Is it a known problem/should I file a bug - when I get the welcome wizard screen, get to the wifi screen and input password, while I do this, the wizard relaunches, so I need to again go from start like selecting the country) while the wifi password is correctly saved anyway.
<popey> karni: i've not seen that, take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bugs
<karni> tnx
<nik90_> charles: ping
<mandel> Elleo, I finally got a silo for udm, will test and will approve asap
<Elleo> mandel: okay, great; thanks
<mandel> Elleo, silo 12 FYI, you might want to test against it if you want
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<mandel> Elleo, I added tests for the qml, I noticed we had some other issues.. and a mem leak!
<Elleo> erk
<mandel> Elleo, we have tests now and I'll be taking care of that part of the code from now on
<Elleo> okay, cool
<dpm> hi rsalveti, oSoMoN, do you have an idea why html5 apps appear as a black window on the i386 emulator? They run fine on the device and on the desktop (14.04), but they just show black on the emulator
<dpm> it's really easy to reproduce:
<dpm> - Start Qt Creator, press Ctrl+N, select "Ubuntu HTML5 app"
<dpm> - Start an i386 emulator
<dpm> - Press Ctrl+F12 to run it on the emulator
<dpm> - See an app running with a black screent
<dpm> not sure against which package to report it, either
<mandel> popey, do you know if there is a bug already for the following => https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZZnMZ_XoV4
<mandel> popey, the first boot wizard crashes with wep enabled wifis (although I suspect is any type of auth)
<popey> mandel: no, saw someone else mention something similar over the weekend though
<popey> i dont have any wep access points
<mandel> popey, it might have been la_juyis who told me and I managed to reproduce it
<mandel> popey, ok, I'll upgrade the dev propose and will see if it happens, else, do you know what is the project for that wizard?
<popey> mandel: ubuntu-system-settings
<mandel> popey, ack
<oSoMoN> dpm, I’ll give it a try after lunch, I’ll keep you posted
<dpm> oSoMoN, thank you
<oSoMoN> dpm, is the browser app working in the emulator, or does it exhibit the same issue?
<dpm> oSoMoN, sorry for the delay, no, the browser app works just fine on the emulator. It seems to affect only non-oxide apps?
<Shiggitay> rsalveti, hello :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, sorry to ask this *again*, but how does one take a screenshot from the phone these days?
<ogra_> using phablet-screenshot as always
<ogra_> (make sure you have the latest version of phablet-tools)
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> was missing - sudo apt-get install phablet-tools
<rickspencer3> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> np
<rickspencer3> lots of cool new stuff on the phone that I want to screenshot :)
<seb128> shouldn't command-not-found tell you that?
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I couldn't remember the command ;)
<popey> ogra_: will phablet-screenshot still work once adb is disabled?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I see ;-)
<ogra_> popey, hmm, good question ... but phablet-tools is on my list
<rickspencer3> sadly, ogra has not installed the forgetful-manager-telepathy package on my computer yet
<popey> ok
<popey> glad its on your list
 * ogra_ logs in to rickspencer3's computer to fixx that oversight 
<popey> fwiw, I have set CTRL+ALT+` as a keyboard shortcut to phablet-screenshot ☻
<rickspencer3> popey,  I was thinking of writing a phone management gui for the desktop
<popey> dont we have that, qtcreator
<rickspencer3> screenshots would be a nice thing to add to that
<rickspencer3> popey, well, I was thinking a bit more end user focused
<popey> ah okay
<rickspencer3> do things like transcode videos into a format that phablet likes
<popey> yes, that would be handy
<rickspencer3> and putting them into the Videos directory
<rickspencer3> etc...
<popey> report free disk space ☻
 * ogra_ wants video streaming ... 
 * popey wants a pony and on-device screenshots using a key-combo
<popey> for bug reporting when I'm out and about
<popey> and bragging high scores ☻
<ogra_> ++
<davmor2> rickspencer3: you could always add a note to the greeter message on this channel :)  Don't forget to install phablet-tools and phablet-screenshot takes the pretty pictures :D
<rickspencer3> davmor2, good idea
<rickspencer3> or, ogra_ could call me every morning and remind me
<rickspencer3> j/k
<davmor2> hahaha
<ogra_> no prob ... i can create a mup script to SMS you ;)
<davmor2> ogra_ creates a cronjob to adb into his phone and sms rickspencer3
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> timing
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: anyway telepathy is already on the phone so you only need ogra_ to install the forgetful-manager module :)
<davmor2> ogra_: seed it now ;)
<ogra_> oh, while you say seed
 * ogra_ prepares a meta upload
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra_ let me know if you think I should add anything else to this:
<rickspencer3> https://plus.google.com/+RickSpencer/posts/XUE5N9tSDs9
<rickspencer3> a little celebration of image 113 ;)
 * ogra_ really finds the system-settings icon confusingly looking like a fil projector 
<ogra_> *film
<ogra_> rickspencer3, probably a screenshot of dekko (teh imap mail client from teh store)
<popey> it also looks like Michael Bay has added lens flare
<oSoMoN> dpm, so oxide-based webapps work?
<rickspencer3> woah
<dpm> oSoMoN, well, the browser is the only one I know, and it works :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, I'll check it out now
<ogra_> it isnt 100% done yet but looks great in screenshots :)
<oSoMoN> dpm, well, webapps use oxide under the hood with the right policy version
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I don;t see it int he store yet
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, the twitter webapp works too
<ogra_> red icon with envelope
<ogra_> (it is definitely there)
<oSoMoN> dpm, so if it’s a webkit-specific issue, I’m afraid it’s an unsupported path
<rickspencer3> woah, I missed departments in the app store!
<dpm> oSoMoN, I was fearing that, but thanks for the help
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, they use crap categories ... seems just pulled from debian
<rickspencer3> still
<ogra_> but yeah, we are getting closer
<oSoMoN> dpm, which webapps specifically are a problem? we should try and get their authors to update the policy version
<ogra_> what i really dislike is that i cant just browse the store anymore with thaat
<dpm> oSoMoN, not specifically webapps, HTML5 apps. The most pressing one is QtC's own HTML5 template. Eventunity is a really cool HTML5 app in the store, and it doesn't work in the emulator, either
<dpm> so none of these work there, black screen
 * rickspencer3 heads to downtown to co-working space
<oSoMoN> dpm, let me check something
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks. I'm running a presentation/demo today in BCN, I had given up on the emulator already, but if you'd know of any workaround, that'd be awesome
<oSoMoN> dpm, the default HTML5 app template specifies version 1.1 of the policy, that should be fine
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, but the template still doesn't work. Nm, I won't demo the emulator and I'll investigate tomorrow
<oSoMoN> dpm, alex-abreu just confirmed that the html5 runtime hasn’t migrated to oxide yet, it’s still using QtWebKit…
<ogra_> [armhf] Merging seeds with available package lists...
<ogra_> No changes found
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/packages/ubuntu-touch-meta-1.161$
 * ogra_ scratches head 
<ogra_> popey, didnt you submit the seed change already ?
 * ogra_ goes checking
<mhall119> oSoMoN: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web/ look good to you? If so, I'll push it to production
<oSoMoN> mhall119, the documentation in the package features a brief that gives a high-level overview of what the module offers, would it be possible to have it in the online docs too?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: it would be pulled in if it was listed as a page in the qdoc .index file
<oSoMoN> mhall119, how do I generate such an index file?
<mhall119> qdoc does it for you, you have one, I'm checking it's content now
<mhall119> oSoMoN: are you referring to the default page that lists all the components?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, yes, it looks like this when I generate the doc locally: http://people.canonical.com/~osomon/ubuntu-web-doc/ubuntu-web-qmlmodule.html
<oSoMoN> mhall119, other than that, the doc looks good
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ping
<alex-abreu> cwayne, pong
<alex-abreu> cwayne, silo 003 is your answer :)
<cwayne> alex-abreu: awesome :D
<cwayne> so once that's in, we'd just need to register url click hooks for any specific webapp?
<popey> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> popey, well, it wasnt merged yet
<alex-abreu> cwayne, yes, well 2 things actually, I have a branch where I update the core webapps w/ the required bits https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webapps-core/update-execline/+merge/225369
<ogra_> popey, all fine now
<popey> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-debugging-tools
<popey> thanks
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ah, brilliant, thank you :)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ok, for the importer to get that content itwould need to be in a separate page
<oSoMoN> mhall119, it is in a separate page, see ubuntu-web.qdoc in the source tree
<ogra_> popey, oh ...
<popey> oh?
<ogra_> popey, why did you add tcptraceroute ... thats obsolete since years and tracepath should be on the image already
<popey> oh balls
<ogra_> oh, no
<ogra_> it isnt, sorry
<popey> didnt think i found any network trace things before I added it
<popey> maybe not in my path?
<ogra_> no, its not on the image ... interesting
<ogra_> i thought that was in ubuntu-minimal or -standard already
<ogra_> ignore me :P
<popey> heh
<cwayne> robru: ping (can we get landing-014 published? just tested it here and I'm prettys ure i dont have permissions to publish)
<cwayne> ogra_: heya, any chance that lightdm.override of mine is landing soon?
 * ogra_ checks his pending MPs
<ogra_> cwayne, oh, that one ... yeah, i can do that later today i guess
<mandel> Wellark, hello, is this a flacky test? => https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179467141/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-ppc64el.connectivity-api_0.0.1%2B14.10.20140707-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bzoltan> ogra_: would it make sense to set the phablet password in the "Developer Mode" setting? For the  very few SDK tools what need sudo the interactive mode is not an option.
<diddledan> ok. issue time with the stock ubuntu-filesystem download from cdimage.ubuntu combined with my custom-compiled cyanogen kernel/android bits for the galaxy nexus (I'm trying to figure out if it is actually suitable for ongoing use despite the january revision of supported devices)
<diddledan> specifically issue 1 is that urfkilld seems to fail to run entirely - I've tried with the -d debug switch and there's zero output - it exits with exit-code 1
<diddledan> this is with the july 4th (113?) image
<diddledan> I guess I'm just unsure what I can do to diagnose - it could be an incompatibility with my kernel/android bits or it could be that rfkilld is b0rked in the image (but I'd imagine others would have noticed if the latter was the case)
<diddledan> in praise news though the newer (as compared to the last official release for the gnex - maguro) is a big leap and much more betterer - amazing what a few months' of you-guys' time has achieved
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ok, so the issue is that the .index lists that page as type "qmlmodule" rather than "page", and that subtype is used for navigation pages, which the API website provides on it's own so it doesn't use them
<charles> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> charles: hey
<nik90_> charles:  during my testing of alarm sounds, I do not get the correct sound value of a saved alarm
<nik90_> charles: it always returns an empty string
<nik90_> charles: before a saving a new alarm, I ensure that alarm.sound property is the correct file path
<nik90_> charles: but after opening a saved alarm, the alarm sound is an empty url
<charles> nik90_, can you reproduce the problem manually; eg, using qdbus or dbus-send?
<charles> that would be a good midpoint for cutting the problem space in half
<slangasek> mterry: bug #1323732> no, I haven't; I understood that this was post-RTM, is there a deadline for this that I need to know?
<nik90_> charles: how do you use dbus-send to debug this?
<ubot5> bug 1323732 in adduser (Ubuntu) "adduser should support managing additional password/shadow/group files from libnss-extrausers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323732
<ogra_> mterry, soo ... the lockscreen ... if i use a pattern to unlock or a number how will that be reflected in /etc/shadow
<charles> nik90_, oh wait I think I'm talking about a different thing. You're not talking about the default sound property that  just got exposed; you're talking about the per-alarm sounds, yes?
<ogra_> slangasek, no, it is essential for developer mode
<nik90_> charles: yeah I am talking about the per-alarm sounds
<ogra_> slangasek, (see my last mail to the ubuntu-phone ML)
<charles> so you set alarm.sound, save it out, and then the next time when you load it in, you see an empty string instead?
<nik90_> charles: indeed
<mterry> ogra_, could we not just set the device up in livecd-rootfs for libnss-extrausers ourselves?  Using PAM to set/check the password will work after initial user creation with extrausers right?
<ogra_> mterry, the prob is that adduser doesnt operate on the extra files
<mterry> ogra_, i.e. could we manually do the work that adduser would do to support libnss-extrausers by putting some files in place
<ogra_> mterry, but back to my above question, what will i type in for "sudo" if the user uses a pattern or number for unlocking
<nik90_> charles: unfortunately the new clock app is not yet ready to be run on a device or emulator. So I cannot test if the alarm goes of with the chosen alarm sound.
<charles> nik90_, that is probably a question more for renato than me but the first thing I'd look at is
<nik90_> charles: hence I instead opened the saved alarm and read the alarm properties
<ogra_> mterry, no, for dev mode i need to update the password on security team demand
<slangasek> ogra_: and developer mode is tied to RTM?
<ogra_> slangasek, yes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then I'll look at it this week
<mterry> ogra_, plan is for a PIN to be a normal password -- like 1234 could be entered in a login prompt
 * ogra_ hugs slangasek 
<charles> nik90_, after saving the alarm out, go into the actual tasks file saved by EDS and confirm that it gets saved there
<mterry> thanks slangasek!
<nik90_> charles: ah
<ogra_> mterry, and for a pattern ?
<nik90_> charles: where is the tasks file saved?
<mterry> ogra_, I don't know what we want to do for the pattern and sudo...  pattern isn't for RTM
<ogra_> or did we drop the plans to have that in RTM
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> ok
<charles> nik90_, when I tested per-alarm sounds for indicator-datetime, I did it just by hardwiring "alarm.sound = /some/path" and that WfM, but I didn't do further clock-app testing with it eg reloading editing re-saving
<charles> nik90_: in ~/.local/share/evolution/
<charles> nik90_: in ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/${some-random-name}/tasks.ics
<nik90_> charles: did you give the path as "some/path" or "file:///some/path" ?
<charles> nik90_, +        alarm.sound = '/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Koto chords.ogg'
<nik90_> charles: thnx
<nik90_> charles: hmm on looking at task.ics, I see DESCRIPTION:file:///usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Suru arpeggio.ogg
<nik90_> charles: which means I saved the correct alarm sound
<nik90_> charles: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760597/ look good?
<charles> nik90_, yes, the important part is the valarm component with the audio attachment
<charles> I don't understand why the VTODO's description was set to the audio file though... that seems pointless
<nik90_> charles: ok. I will check then with renato as to why the alarm sound isn't returned property to the SDK Alarms object
<nik90_> charles: let me check with another new alarm to see if VTODO's description changes or not
<nik90_> charles: nope..same behaviour..I will point that out as well to renato
<charles> ah, wrt the description, ubunt-ui-toolkit does it on purpose:
<charles>     // save the sound as description as the audible reminder may be off
<charles>     event.setDescription(alarm.sound.toString());
<nik90_> ok
<charles> nik90_, this might be a clue to your empty string as well: is "alarm.enabled" true on the alarm you're saving?
<nik90_> charles: yes, I set that explicitly
<charles> nik90_, darn :-)
<dobey> when is a new dropping-letters going to make it to the store/image?
<dednick> seb128: hi. I'm removing the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components-assets package from ubuntu-settings-components and moving everything into the exising qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components package. Do i need to add a conflicts and replaces relationship in the debian/control? like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760653/ ?
<dednick> been told you know about dpkg stuff :)
<seb128> dednick, https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<seb128> dednick, you are in case #11
<dednick> seb128: ah. thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Elleo> charles: just tried the new transfer indicator; looking pretty cool, I noticed it doesn't launch apps when a transfer is selected yet though; is there anything you need from our side to help support that?
<Elleo> charles: also as a minor thing it seems to flicker a bit between displaying the transfer progress and the "Empty!" label when a download is actually taking place
<dobey> why is the new version of payui not included in the latest image?
<ogra_> dobey, because nobody uploaded the click package to the store ?
<dobey> ogra_: 0.2.6 is in the store. it showed as an update with #113, and is still showing as an available update on #116
<ogra_> then it will be in 117
<dobey> ok
<rpadovani> jdstrand, sorry to ping you, could you assign this bug to oSoMon? He asked me to do this, but I'm not in Oxide team and I can't assign this to him
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1338639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338639 in Oxide "Oxide segfault in reminders app" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> rpadovani: done
<rpadovani> thanks!
<mandel> alecu, dobey can I have another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/udm-rebuild/+merge/225487 it was not just a simple rebuild
<bsnv> Where can I find last devel image for maguro (from before development was discontinued)? I can't find it. It seems to me that it is not in trusty or stable channels.
<ogra_> bsnv, should be version 188 in --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty
<bsnv> ogra_  Thx! I'l try installing it today.
<ogra_> dont expect much though
<ogra_> it will run like molasses ... and is far behind
<ogra_> (fature wise)
<ogra_> *feature
<diddledan> ogra_: speaking of which, I've got the 113 landing image installed on mine
<diddledan> ogra_: you're right about molasses
<diddledan> ogra_: I'm trying to work out why urfkill won't start atm
<diddledan> bsnv: I can try to figure out how to build an installable image of what I've got but not much phone-like functionality works atm
<diddledan> ogra_: as far as molasses are concerned, I get the impression that unity works fine and responsively to touch, but apps for some reason don't get the input from those touches until many many seconds later
<diddledan> the system is not under heavy load either with cpu% about 20 max
<diddledan> more often than not it's idle
<dobey> mandel: why did you vote needs fixing on your own branch?
<bsnv> diddledan, I was thinking of flashing the last devel image and just using it, like i used to do. (I reflashed the device 2 days ago and want Ubuntu back! ;) )  I'm interested in contributing to support the device if i can. I just dont know if i know enough have enough skills. Hardest code I ever written so far was a retarded malloc() .
<diddledan> bsnv: I probably know less than you then :-p
<diddledan> I don't touch C if I can help it :-p
<bsnv> diddledan, That would mean that I could do something meaningfull. :D I like C.
<diddledan> as to building an image - the porting guide doesn't help there _at all_ - it says use rootstock to flash onto your device but doesn't tell how to create an image for distribution - rootstock copies various bits onto the device and moves things about rather than creating an image and flashing that
<dobey> depending on where the issues are, C is probably not very necessary.
<diddledan> dobey: the main issue I believe I have right now, other than building a redistributable image, is urfkilld refuses to start
<diddledan> there's zero log message from it which helps enormously
<bsnv> Ok. So where to start?
<dobey> i'd start with the slowness problems if i were trying to use a phone. modem doesn't much matter if it takes you 10 minutes to just dial the number :)
<diddledan> I have no idea where to start looking
<diddledan> as I say the system isn't noticably under load when it's going slow
<bsnv> dobey, So what update maked maguro so unresponsive? Up until now i did not have any major problems wit speed. It was a litle laggy through.
<dobey> i have no idea
<dobey> hrmm, speaking of slow, system updates seem to be incredibly slow to download lately :-/
<dobey> although, this is on my n5, so maybe it's tassader's server being slow
<ahayzen> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> pong?\
<ahayzen> cyphermox, Hi, this bug was reported to the music-app this morning and we believe it is todo with pulseaudio and not the music-app. https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+bug/1336277
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336277 in PulseAudio "Audio player app need to restart to use re-connected a2dp speaker" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> cyphermox, jhodapp said you would be best to let know
<cyphermox> just a second
<davmor2> bfiller: on the 3rd you said that camera roll share worked with both messaging and Facebook.  How do you activate the facebook part I can only see messaging?
<bfiller> davmor2: need the new facebook app which is in the store but not yet approved apparently
<davmor2> bfiller: ah okay that makes me happier then :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, what's holding up the approval of the facebook webapp?  do we just need to call popey names until he approves it?
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> or is there more to it?
<bfiller> kenvandine: there was some issue dholbach found, alex-abreu do you recall what this was and how we resolve it?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, about the click review tool that rejected it somehow, and one other about OA I think
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, is someone tracking getting it resolved?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, me ... :), but I cannot push the click webapps, ... it is tied to dbarth
<kenvandine> is dbarth out?
<popey> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761608/
<popey> thats the feedback dholbach gave in the store
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, yes for the week
<popey> and its tied to dbarth's account, so only he can upload a new fixed version it seems
<kenvandine> ugh!
 * kenvandine needs to find a reason to blame popey :-D
<bfiller> popey: we can't delete that one and let someone else uploade a newer version?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, I might need to MR a newer version of the click, that would silent at least one warning, and when I am done w/ my branch make the transition better
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, cool, let me know if i can help
<popey> bfiller: it's _possible_ beuno or james_w JamesTait (pinging everyone) may be able to fudge something?
<popey> the namespace is com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_1.0.13.2_all.click so not tied to dbarth
<popey> but he uploaded it
<popey> I don't know who else could do the necessary (I can't).
<popey> beuno: is the best person to poke though IMO
 * beuno reads
<beuno> well
<beuno> it should have been a shared account
<beuno> and not dbarth's personal account   :)
<mterry> dobey, is bug 1338656 really a dup of bug 1337864?
<ubot5> bug 1337864 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1338656 Apps missing in some store categories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337864
<ubot5> bug 1337864 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps missing in some store categories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337864
<beuno> let me see what can be done cheaply
<bfiller> popey: I can upload a newer version
<bfiller> alex-abreu: do we know how to fix the issue? I guess that's the first question
<alex-abreu> bfiller, the first one yes, ... the second one need Jamie I guess
<dobey> mterry: yes i think so. at least they are describing the same problem to me, of "i can't just randomly discover apps that aren't in a highlight"
<beuno> bfiller, so no need for me?
<bfiller> beuno: is it fine to just upload a newer version?
<mterry> dobey, I feel like one is wanting a new set of highlights and the other wants a way to find things not in highlights
<beuno> bfiller, if you have access to the account that owns com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.*, yes
<dobey> mterry: at least, i think for now they are. if after the solution we're currently discussing/working on gets landed, we can perhaps reopen and discuss further if it doesn't solve from your POV
<beuno> but it looks like it's owned by dbarth
<beuno> so what I can do
<beuno> is if you guys create a new, shared account
<beuno> in the developer portal
<mterry> dobey, alright, whatever you folks like
<beuno> I can re-assign ownership
<beuno> and then you guys go crazy
<bfiller> beuno: I like that :)
<kenvandine> beuno, you rock!
<kenvandine> it's the right thing to do anyway
<beuno> so just let me know what the account email is when it's created
<kenvandine> just glad beuno has the mojo :)
<alex-abreu> beuno, that would be awesome
<dobey> mterry: well, i can tell you that the solution we're working on is to make all the apps in each department be browsable, and not just add more highlights (because more highlights still doesn't solve the core problem of some apps not being in highlights)
<beuno> I'm just showing off that I have admin access.
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, bfiller so I'll fix the remaining small issues that I can, & check w/ the OA bit and then we can upload
<popey> thanks beuno
<bfiller> alex-abreu: that's great, thanks alex-abreu. I will create the account now
<popey> I like pinging people, going away to eat dinner, and coming back to solved problems \m/
<davmor2> bfiller: so that means the new facebook should be in tomorrows image and I can try it out then right ?
<kenvandine> bfiller, alex-abreu: thanks, i feel better knowing we have a plan :)
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, definitely !
<dobey> mterry: i'm a bit surprised we don't have significantly more dupes though :)
<kenvandine> popey, can i still call you names?
<bfiller> davmor2: if all goes well
<davmor2> awesome
<popey> kenvandine: of course
<popey>  /ignore kenvandine
<popey> oops
 * kenvandine needs to wait a bit to catch popey off-guard
<davmor2> kenvandine: you only get to call popey names if you ply him beer on sprints
<popey> We can tell you've been on holiday ☻
<mterry> dobey, that still doesn't solve the problem of my bug (a way to see new apps easily)
<kenvandine> i'll ply him beer :)
<kenvandine> popey, the first day back is always overwhelming... and now i'm a little punchy :)
<davmor2> with beer even
<popey> haha
<beuno> bfiller, alex-abreu, kenvandine, suggested email addresses are ones with shared passwords or private mailing lists with restricted access (that would allow non-member emails to be whitelisted)
<beuno> in general, an IS-controlled email is probably the most future-proof
<beuno> but that may be a bit fiddly to do quickly
<dobey> mterry: it depends on how "all apps" are sorted i think (and i think they might be sorted newest first)
<dobey> mterry: if they aren't we can un-dupe
<bfiller> beuno: can I just create a gmail account and use that?
<davmor2> kenvandine: no not overwhelming, processors are developed to run at 300% plus.  Only worry if your machine starts smoking from the catchup period :)
<beuno> bfiller, you can, but remember these are apps shipped as part of the phone
<beuno> so those credentials matter
<beuno> if you create it and keep the password to yourself, it's just a bit better than the situation with dbarth
<popey> bfiller: fwiw the core apps are all uploaded by a gmail account
<beuno> IIRC, core apps have a mailing list as an address
<beuno> ah
<popey> nope ☻
<beuno> you guys are mavericks.
<popey> pew pew pew!
<bfiller> beuno: if I use gmail with a strong password and share with alex-abreu, dbarth and kenvandine we should be good enough?
<beuno> bfiller, yes, better than where we are today for sure
<beuno> I guess all of this is just a hack until I implement shared namespaces
<beuno> WHICH IS COMING
<beuno> just not RTM material
<davmor2> popey: you need a unicode gun with the bang flag
<bfiller> beuno: cool, thanks
<popey> we need an emoji font just for this http://www.iemoji.com/view/emoji/376/objects/pistol
<davmor2> popey: +1 go make it happen
<davmor2> until you do I blame popey (TM) that we don't have it ;)
<mandel> dobey, because I don't want people to come after been and set it approved when I'm not watching
<mandel> dobey, this has happened before..
<dobey> "if you won't want a branch approved, do not propose it." :)
<Davmor3> popey: Can you try something on calendar please.  Create a new event, before changing the date hit name field so the keyboard is up then hit the end date do you see how to change it?
<dobey> eek! a clone!
<Davmor3> dobey: Let the wars begin ;)
<popey> Davmor3: k, one mo
<Davmor3> dobey: No just on my phone at the moment so it wouldn't let me login under davmor2 :)  however it is a nice test for kiwi :)
<popey> Davmor3: confirmed
<Davmor3> popey, thanks I'll report it in the morning.  It looks like the text field hogs the cursor because the other is a glorified drop down I guess
<popey> thanks Davmor3
<cyphermox> ahayzen: so there's a couple of things at play there
<cyphermox> it *might* be that something needs to be changed in pulseaudio, but there's definitely also music-app that really needs to follow whatever pulse says is the default device
<ahayzen> cyphermox, but we are going through media-hub?
<ahayzen> cyphermox, as all we do is tell MediaPlayer {} the source and then media-hub then plays it
<cyphermox> well then media-hub
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> cyphermox, i'll have a chat with Jim when he is around and see what he says, thanks for looking into this
<cyphermox> ahayzen: np
<cyphermox> that will also need a change in pulseaudio to get the right device when you connect a2dp
<cyphermox> rsalveti was working on that to some degree
<rsalveti> what is the issue?
<cyphermox> switching to a2dp for music-app
<rsalveti> right, and what is the issue with that?
<rsalveti> should be working
<cyphermox> rsalveti: bug 1336277
<ubot5> bug 1336277 in PulseAudio "Audio player app need to restart to use re-connected a2dp speaker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336277
<rsalveti> oh, right, that's indeed a bug I saw happening as well
<rsalveti> didn't yet investigate why, will add to my list
<cyphermox> I think the app just needs to listen to pulseaudio signals
<cyphermox> because the default device itself should already be set
<rsalveti> right
<dobey> is it just me, or does the new contacts icon look blurry to anyone else?
<matv1> is the click store down?
<dobey> no
<dobey> i don't think so anyway
<matv1> mmm i am hanging on getting updates
<dobey> yeah, store scope works fine here
<matv1> weird
<matv1> it knows there are updates for my apps but its not retrieving them
<dobey> do you get an error?
<matv1> nothing
<matv1> oh i do get an error when i try to download a new app
<matv1> buts its generic
<dobey> not a login error?
<matv1> download or install failed. please try again
<dobey> did the progress bar fill up before that?
<matv1> i double checked that i have wifi. also rebooted the phone\
<matv1> dobey no it didnt
<matv1> maybe u1 authentication is acting wonky?
<rpadovani> kenvandine, I just started to take a look to Bacon2d 'cause it seems an interesting library, but I have a problem with compilation. In src/entity.h there is #include "box2dbody.h", but there isn't a file with this name...
<dobey> matv1: check ~phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log to see if there's more info
<dobey> i just installed 3 updates without any problem, here
<kenvandine> rpadovani, you need to init the submodule
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i think git submodule init
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> we should add that to the README :)
<kenvandine> git submodule update --init
<kenvandine> rpadovani, ^^
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i think you will also need to delete your build dir and run qmake again
<rpadovani> kenvandine, yes, thanks. Sorry but I didn't see .gitmodules :-)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> i will add that to the README :)
<matv1> dobey its complaining a lot about video and mediascanner processes initialising and dying
<matv1> would that be relevant?
<matv1> also: installing a new app (lastpass) gives: No such file of directory 'com.lastpass.lpubuntu'
<dobey> matv1: no, video and mediascanner are just other scopes. any network issues would be relevant
<dobey> matv1: anyway, it's working fine on my nexus 5. maybe try a reboot?
<matv1> i did
<matv1> i am now trying to delete and reenable u1 acccount
<matv1> dobey doing that and a reboot solved it. go figure
<matv1> thanks for the helps
<dobey> sure
<matv1> on another note though, i have been getting complaints lately that voice call quality is bad on the receiving end lately. is that still an outstanding issue?
<matv1> i read and the mailgroup i think mzanetti comment on that but not sure if its an outstanding bug still
<pmcgowan> matv1, I believe it is, rsalveti might know
<matv1> okay if its a known bug that alright. just looking to see if i should report
<rsalveti> yeah, known for mako
<matv1> ah okay mako is me :)
<dobey> i've been told a couple times on my n5 that there was an "echo" sound
<dobey> but otherwise voice quality has been fine there i think
<matv1> couldnt fing the bug right away. is that against ofono or dialer app? or neither?
<dobey> i don't know.
<dobey> maybe pulseaudio
<matv1> yeah that would make more sense actualy. I will have a look. thanks again!
<dobey> anyway, i need to run
<dobey> later
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-08
<avaz_19> hi guys
<avaz_19> This is my fist time a chat service like this
<avaz_19> I'm having issues with 14.04 on my Lenovo T520 running kernel 3.13.0-29-generic
<avaz_19> Resuming from suspend doesn't seem to work
<avaz_19> It always wakes up to a black screen saying "ACPI: unable to dock".  I've searched the forums and I've tried the suggestions out there with no luck
<avaz_19> can anyone provide any help?
<lotuspsychje> morning
<Espionage724> Hey, just had a quick question; was looking to put Ubuntu on my 2013 N7, but noticed the guide mentions factory restoring before installing Ubuntu; I was wondering if there was anything wrong with just using fastboot to format boot, cache, recovery, system, and userdata partitions, and thus having a completely clean N7?
<Espionage724> Does Ubuntu rely on anything file-wise from a pre-existing Android ROM?
<Espionage724> meh, guess I'll just give it a shot and see
<ghostmars919> Hello every one
<Espionage724> hi
<seb128> bzoltan1, hey, did you see that the ui toolkit from yesterday is blocked in proposed because it made some ubuntu-settings-settings-online-account test unhappy?
<seb128> " Object not found with name 'Header' and properties {'visible': True}."
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/88/
<seb128> mardy_, ^
<Alex_______> Hello
<bzoltan1> seb128: yes, I have seen. It is a false alarm. I have flashed my device, run the tests and they are all OK.
<Alex_______> Does Ubuntu for Android exist?
<bzoltan1> seb128:  I think that test environment is broken
<Alex_______> I install one on my nexus 10,
<Alex_______> but looks like it is not the one on the advertisement, it is more like ubuntu touch
<seb128> bzoltan1, it was working before the toolkit update though
<seb128> bzoltan1, those tests got retried several times since yesterday and fail in a consistent way since the uitk update, so there is something there
<Alex_______> any one can help me?
<Alex_______> I am thinking about having a dock if it can be projected to desktop and automatically transform to desktop version
<popey> Alex_______: Ubuntu for Android was never publicly released
<Alex_______> So anything on youtube is fake?
<Alex_______> I am trying to make my tablet into a pc, so I don't need to buy a new PC.
<bzoltan1> seb128: yes, the test environment is definitely wrong there.
<seb128> bzoltan1, how is that the environment's fault?
<Alex_______> popey: so the ubuntu-touch won't work
<popey> Alex_______: not fake, just not released
<Espionage724> Hmm, so turns out formatting partitions before installing Ubuntu works fine; unrelated question, but is it just me, or is Ubuntu a bit on the non-responsive side? Normal actions doesn't feel too snappy at all
<bzoltan1> seb128:  because I have flashed my device 8 times in a row and set up the UITK tests and run all the app tests 8 times and the online_accounts app tests were and still are always OK
<bzoltan1> seb128:  this is how I commission  my device http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764073/
<Alex_______> OK, so there is no way to install even a development version.
<popey> Alex_______: of Ubuntu for Android? no.
<Alex_______> ok...
<seb128> bzoltan1, k, not sure what's going on there, but even if that's an issue with the env you are going to need to debug it on way or another if you want that toolkit update to get in utopic
<Alex_______> popey: anyway, I installed ubuntu touch, still a little buggy.
<Alex_______> thanks, popey
<bzoltan1> seb128:  If i could reproduce the failure I would.
<seb128> bzoltan1, maybe somebody from -ci can or mardy has an idea, did you try asking for help on #ubuntu-ci-eng?
<bzoltan1> seb128:  in my opinion it is a false failure caused by some weird problem in the test environment. I suggest to reflash or at least reboot that device and set up the test environment again.
<seb128> bzoltan1, talk to ci at least, that's not going to happen by magic if you just wait
<bzoltan1> seb128:  with special attention that the /home/phabelt/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit is removed... as it comes from utopic not from the landing branch
<bzoltan1> seb128:  I did tell to cjwatson, robru, Mirv, sil2100 on he CI channel.
<seb128> k
<seb128> ignore me then
<seb128> I was just pointing that it was blocked in proposed in case you didn't notice
<bzoltan1> seb128: thanks for pointing out :) better twice than miss once. I do not know what more I can do. The same tests are consistently good when run locally. I think it does not make any sense to hold back the UITK. If the header would be regressing that would cause hundreds of failures
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> Saviq: heya! what's that "Fix for Qt 5.3 crash in unity8 and Qt compositor" and is it still coming? (no silo assigned)
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm I think it landed already
<Saviq> Mirv, but might've gotten put into distro directly
<Saviq> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.3.0-3ubuntu6
<Saviq> Mirv, and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu6
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, that's what I thought, but better ask. ok, I'll mark the line as Landed then
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, welcome back!
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks :) !
<Mirv> Saviq: FYI landing people were of the opinion that better go with cherry-picking fixes until RTM, ie no 5.3.1
<Mirv> so give me a shout if there's anything in the 5.3 branches that we need, etc. I'm currently testing this RFC2822 datetimeformat fix (again, it was supposed to be fixed in upstream 5.3 but not)
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, without considering what's the diff between 5.3 and 5.3.1, can't say I'm happy...
<Saviq> but well
<Mirv> Saviq: I think the discussion can continue, but also simply looking at 5.3.1 commits in qtbase and qtdeclarative could be enlightening. interestingly, I saw that we managed to autosync qtscript 5.3.1 already... (but it luckily didn't break any runtime checks)
<Saviq> Mirv, right...
<Mirv> qtbase is hard, it kind of forces updating everything else too.
<Mirv> Saviq: I could play around with the thought of testing 5.3.1 qtdeclarative forced to behave with rest of 5.3.0
<Saviq> Mirv, if we're sticking with 5.3, let's stick with it
<Mirv> yeah
<Saviq> Mirv, there's no features that I know of we'd need
<Mirv> yeah and nothing is currently known broken either
<Saviq> Mirv, so it's rather about things we don't know about
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy SCUD Day! :-D
<cjwatson> bzoltan: "device"?  autopkgtests aren't run on ARM of any stripe, those are x86 failures if you look
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I just figured
<mandel> Elleo, bfiller silo 12 has been tested and approved to land
<Elleo> mandel: awesome :)
<mandel> Elleo, let me know if anything else is needed, I'm guessing that next iteration is going to be either uploads or proxies :)
<mandel> plus people that want me to implemented ftp and sftp.. :)
<Elleo> yeah, not sure what the plan is next from our side, I'd guess nothing much until after RTM though
<mandel> Elleo, I hope so hehe
<davmor2> Morning all
<schnuppi84> hello
<schnuppi84> it is possible to install ubuntu touch on a tablet?
<popey> schnuppi84: on some tablets, yes
<schnuppi84> but in native modus, with vnc screen!?
<k1l_> schnuppi84: why vnc?
<ogra_> (and no, there is no VNC for Mir yet)
<schnuppi84> to testing..
<schnuppi84> it would be interesting if you can test on your tablet ubuntu and so eg. can fix the wifi, as it has a changing mac address
<k1l_> schnuppi84: are you talking about ubuntu-touch or a regular ubuntu desktop?
<schnuppi84>  I'm talking about already touch of Ubuntu, but I have no desire android delete a dual boot would be optimal
<schnuppi84>  ah I understand slowly
<schnuppi84> the ubuntu touch It installs like a modified rom
<k1l_> ubuntu-touch is not "a ubuntu with touchscreen support". its the "new" ubuntu with unity and the new x-server MIR that will be on the desktop, too in some time.
<k1l_> when you say ubuntu and vnc it sounds like the chroot installs from the regular ubuntu desktop version on an android device.
<davmor2> bfiller: can you or someone on your team possibly try something quickly.  Send a text to your ubuntu phone, tap the osd message so it opens the messaging app, then drag down the indicator and try an reply to the message from the indicator.  For me the send option is always greyed out.  I'll fire off a bug as soon as I'm not racing around like a mad man :)
<popey> davmor2: this has been filed before I think
<popey> bug 1301463
<davmor2> popey: I was going to double check I think it was ages ago
<ubot5> bug 1301463 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Send button when responding to texts is grayed out and non-functional" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301463
<popey> davmor2: might want to re-open that bug
<davmor2> popey: currently it only seems un responsive if I open the messaging app via the notify osd announcement so might be related, it works fine if I just reply
<Laney> jgdxx: hi, did your accountsservice dbusmock go anywhere?
<Laney> I want it
<jgdxx> Laney, I have yet to make a template out of it. It is in the background tests in lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel
<Laney> kay, thanks
<Laney> I'm going to move it into some common location in another branch
<jgdxx> Laney, not a template in dbusmock?
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> Depends on whether I have the energy to give it a proper interface. :P
<Laney> will look post-lunch, brb
<cwayne> bzoltan: is uitk still stuck in -proposed?
<cwayne> is it possible to have two apps in one click package
<cwayne> like for example, a scope and a webapp?
<bzoltan> cwayne:  Let me check
<bzoltan> cwayne: i am waiting for the new ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts to land  on Utopic. that will unblock the UITK
<cwayne> mardy_: ^
<mterry> Who do I bug about UITK questions?
<seb128> mterry, #ubuntu-app-devel?
<mterry> hrm
<seb128> cwayne, mardy_, bzoltan, the autopkg tests failed it seems...
<seb128> cwayne, mardy_, bzoltan, "could not import package online_accounts_ui: No module named 'ubuntuuitoolkit'"
<bzoltan> seb128: yes, I missed a dependency
<bzoltan> seb128: this is where the gap is bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/view/head:/debian/tests/control
<Laney> let me test and upload that fix
<mterry> mdeslaur, was there a vision for how policykit authentication would happen in Touch?
<mdeslaur> mterry: not that I'm aware of
<mdeslaur> mterry: I assume we need for unity 8 to become the policykit agent
<mdeslaur> much like gnome shell is currently
<mterry> mdeslaur, I don't think I've seen any mockups of that
<mdeslaur> nope, it's not planned at all AFAIK
<cwayne> hm, im having a webapp fail to launch when packaged in a click along with a scope
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<cwayne> oSoMoN: ping, any idea what's up with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765521/
<oSoMoN> cwayne, does the apparmor manifest of the app have the "webview" policy?
<cwayne> oSoMoN: it does not, i thought the 'ubuntu-webapp' template took care of that?
<cwayne> let me add it and try again
<oSoMoN> cwayne, it probably should indeed, could that be a regression in the ubuntu-webapp template?
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, ^^
<cwayne> oSoMoN: could it be because I'm using apparmor template 1.2?
<jdstrand> you need to specify the webview policy
<cwayne> webview, networking, and what else?
<jdstrand> it depends on what you need
 * jdstrand gets the spec
<cwayne> jdstrand: my aa profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765538/
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<jdstrand> see 'Implementation for 14.04'
<jdstrand> if using a 14.10 framework, you want the policy version to be 1.2 of course
<jdstrand> cwayne: nit> that isn't the security profile, that is the security manifest. the profile is what is generated from the manifest
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, so it’s expected that the "webview" policy is not inherited from the ubuntu-webapp template?
 * jdstrand mentions it cause we should keep the terminology straight otherwise different audiences will get confused
<jdstrand> cwayne: the manifest looks fine, assuming you don't need location, content-hub, audio, and video
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: that is correct
<jdstrand> I recognize it is not optimal
<cwayne> jdstrand: of course, sorry, i meant manifest :)
<jdstrand> but the review tools will tell people (and the sdk should really set it up right at first)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, ok, thanks for clarifying, I’ve had a bunch of people asking in the last few days, it’s good to know that my recommendation of adding "webview" was correct
<jdstrand> cwayne: no worries, I'm sensitive to that because I talk to two different groups of people-- those that only look at the manifest, and those that only look at the profile
<cwayne> i added webview, I get the same issues though
<jdstrand> there is a much smaller group that looks at both
<oSoMoN> cwayne, exact same output?
<jdstrand> cwayne: did you regenerate the profile?
<cwayne> oSoMoN: seems to be, let me repaste it
<cwayne> jdstrand: i rebuilt the click and reinstalled it
<jdstrand> cwayne: if the version didn't change, you'll want to use 'sudo aa-clickhook -f'
<jdstrand> (that will regenerate all of them)
<oSoMoN> cwayne, I’ve seen something like that earlier today, where installing a click over another version of itself didn’t really update the apparmor profile, I then uninstalled the app and re-installed it and it did the trick
<oSoMoN> ah, jdstrand has an explanation for everything :)
<jdstrand> (one could remove the profile from /var/lib/apparmor/profiles and then just use 'sudo aa-clickhook, which would be faster)
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: the reason why is because there is an mtime check on the symlink in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks and the profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles. when reinstalling a click witht he same version, the mtime doesn't change on the symlink so the profile is not regenerated
<cwayne> ah, got it
<cwayne> thanks guys :)
<tsdgeos> robotfuel: did you get the comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/unity8/autopilot-helper-to-background-and-signal-app/+merge/220438 ?
<mahan> hi all
<mahan> now Ubuntu Touch support SMS and Calling?
<robotfuel> tsdgeos: I see it now thanks.
<mahan> Did you test SMS and Call in Ubuntu Touch?
<mahan> ?
<ogra_> mahan, yes, SMS, MMS, calls are all supported ...
<mahan> ogra_: Really? did you test? with which mobile set?
<ogra_> with  the supported one :)
<ogra_> (nexus 4)
<mahan> ogra_: only nexus 4?
<ogra_> well, only nexus4 is supported, not sure if/how well it works on other handsets
<ogra_> i thik the nexus5 community port works too
<mahan> ogra_: You mean , completely support for SMS,MMS and calls?
<mahan> ogra_: Thanks
<kenvandine> mhall119, can you refresh the content-hub docs on d.u.c?
<mhall119> kenvandine: are there docs in a package for it?
<mhall119> mandel: can I publish the download manager docs to production yet?
<mandel> mhall119, yes!
<sergiusens> barry: hey, can you look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1335568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335568 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Updates keep coming in while writable image is set" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> mandel: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager/ please give it a quick verification
<mandel> mhall119, +1
<mhall119> thanks mandel
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_ : hi! did you have a chance to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ClickPackageSigning and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1330770 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330770 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "click packages rely upon tls for integrity and authenticity" [Undecided,New]
<barry> sergiusens: yeah, that's basically a feature :)
<sergiusens> barry: lol; I thought it was supposed to go to 0
<mandel> mhall119, since we have the docs in a package now I'll just make sure they are up to date
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_: I'd like to know if I should move forward with downloading the store signature in the click scope, and with passing it to package kit together with the click package.
<barry> sergiusens: you would have to pass `-b 0` to force that
<sergiusens> barry: does it do full image upgrades if in writable_mode?
<sergiusens> barry: if that's the case; should be fine
<sergiusens> just worried that a delta update might be incomplete
<barry> sergiusens: it doesn't change behavior at all.  it will still calculate the update exactly the same way.  or iow, it doesn't look at the state of /userdata/.writable_image at all
<barry> sergiusens: it might be, but we've always said that once you go writable, you're on your own (i.e. it's a developer mode, so you should know what you're doing)
<sergiusens> barry: but that means that we aren't guaranteeing a clean update; are we?
<barry> sergiusens: only for developers
<sergiusens> barry: can't we just do full image updates if in writable?
<barry> er, rephrasing: we guarantee that for "normal" users who do not switch to writable mode
<sergiusens> barry: once upon a time, updates were halted when in writable; seems the proper thing to do
<barry> sergiusens: not by default.  adding -b 0 is easy for the cli
<barry> sergiusens: it was never like that via s-i-cli (nor for the -dbus, but that's controlled by system-settings)
<barry> s-i-cli is a "developer" tool anyway
<sergiusens> barry: I'm certain this was the case in saucy
<sergiusens> barry: let me rephrase :-)
<mhall119> mandel: sounds good,it's not automated yet so let me know when you publish a new version and I'll update it
<sergiusens> barry: if I set writable mode; I'll still see updates in the ui (system settings)
<barry> sergiusens: that's a ui bug then :)
<sergiusens> barry: ah
<sergiusens> good call :-)
<barry> sergiusens: i am nothing if not good at pointing fingers :)
<barry> sergiusens: i'll follow up on that bug with our conversation.  please open a bugtask for system-settings if necessary
<janimo> barry, thankd for the MR reviews, I was away for two weeks, I will address your feedback this week
<barry> janimo: cool.  if you can do it in the next day or so, i might be able to get your branches into s-i 2.3, which i expect to release this week, and will probably the the last planned release before rtm
<janimo> barry, ok, I'll prioritize it then
<barry> (i.e. last feature release)
<barry> janimo: awesome, thanks
<mvo_> alecu: let me check
<pmcgowan> seb128, I got a settings crash on updates page, whats the best way to get info from the crash file?
<seb128> pmcgowan, submit it to launchpad, or use apport-retrace on the crash
<pmcgowan> seb128, is that working ok for these crash files?
<seb128> should be yes
<pmcgowan> ok
<sergiusens> bzoltan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/phablet-tools#preview
<mvo_> alecu: let me sync with cjwatson first, but from my side the outlined approach looks good
<bzoltan> sergiusens: that will make it :) I will extend it in my format and include it to the SDK Tools test plan
<alecu> mvo_: great. The thing I need to know is how to pass that signature file to packagekit via pkcon
<sergiusens> bzoltan: add a watch to the page if you are going to be moving stuff
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  is there a plan to make the phablet-click-test-setup work even if a PPA added to the system. timp has filed a bug about it.
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  good idea
<sergiusens> bzoltan: yeah; I never designed it to support the train system or PPAs
<mvo_> alecu: thats what I want to talk to cjwatson about :) if he has a opinion about it
<sergiusens> bzoltan: it's low prio for me; but if someone wants to create an MP, I won't stop them
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  that is the use case 100% when I use it
<sergiusens> bzoltan: well; it was designed for ci and release click testing usage
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I understand, just that all landing must start with a local test
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I designed this before the train and silos existed; go ask them to give you the testing facilities ;-) it doesn't even consider click packages
<cwayne> thostr_: what is the 'transfer indicator'?
<thostr_> cwayne: it visualizes/tracks up and downloads
<cwayne> ah, cool!
<cwayne> alex-abreu: got a webapp url-dispatcher setup working, thanks for the links yesterday :)
<alex-abreu> cwayne, awesome ! :)
<cwayne> looks so much better imo having it open an app instead of browser :)
<mandel> Wellark, I'm seeing some issues with connectivity and ppc build issues, is that known?
<mandel> Wellark, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179536189/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-powerpc.connectivity-api_0.0.1%2B14.10.20140708-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lokinou> Hello There
<tuxico> hi all
<Lokinou> I will need to buy a good mobile phone in the next 3 months. Should I keep with the mobile that will be distributed or does anyone know which particular devices would be compatible with ubuntu touch ?
<Lokinou> because I found a lot of proprietary driver problems with current devices
<tuxico> Limadriver??
<xangua> Lokinou: you can see in the topic, about isntalling, the supported devices
<xangua> don't know when meizu and bq will start selling theirs
<tuxico> there are many other free alternatives for graphics drivers
<tuxico> but I think they are not compatible with the latest version of ubuntu
<Lokinou> xangua: thanks, I am just mb a bit enthousiatic :)
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> rsalveti, r u here?
<rsalveti> Shiggs|i7-3770k: yes
<Lokinou> but xangua, the supported devices are all galaxy nexus, which mean tablet computers but not mobile phones
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> haha hi
<Lokinou> with arm x86 processors
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> rsalveti, any progress on data for UT on the N5?
<rsalveti> Shiggs|i7-3770k: what you mean by on data?
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> like cellular data
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> 3g/LTE etc
<rsalveti> it's already working
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> oh?
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> I've not played with UT in quite a bit haha
<rsalveti> :-)
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> I do think I'll wait for a more stable release though
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> if I've waited this long....
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> rsalveti, have you gotten hw accelleration working?
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> the last time I played with it the UI was really sluggish
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> and almost unusable
<rsalveti> the UI is way better now, but still not perfect
<rsalveti> it can be faster for sure
<Lokinou> do anyone know why the cellular/radio is not working properly on touch ?
<ogra_> works fine here
<vesar> does anybody know what's wrong with the list view scrolling these days. It feels rather jerky at the moment. take for example dash.  It used to be smooth but quite recently got much worse. Qt update?
<Lokinou> i mean, on the "device supported" page of the website it's kind of Work In progress for the best
<ogra_> well on nexus4 cellular definitely works fine
<Lokinou> interresting ogra_ !
<Lokinou> it looks like the specs of nexus 4 might be better than the actual bq offers
<ogra_> well ... it has more ram
<ogra_> (teh N4)
<Wellark> mandel: so, that test is sometimes flaky on the ppc..
<Lokinou> I just want to buy a new phone, and I don't want to install touch on it because (yes BECAUSE !)
<Lokinou> oops
<Wellark> mandel: usually it goes away if you tricker a rebuild on that builder
<Lokinou> i wanted to say
<Lokinou> I WANT to
<mandel> Wellark, ok, thx
<Lokinou> i don't want to miss the release :)
<Wellark> mandel: I don't know if it's just the builder that is under extreme load or something.
<mandel> Wellark, ack, I'll take a look else I'll make it rebuild 'til it works
<Wellark> mandel: if the problem still persist after a rebuild then please send me an email and I will try to harden the tests tomorrow morning
<Wellark> couple of rebuilds..
<Lokinou> thanks ogra_ i'll spread the word
<barry> gatox, mandel please check to see if LP: #1339157 captures our meeting accurately
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339157 in Ubuntu system image "Short term support for wifi-only downloads" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339157
 * gatox checking
<gatox> balloons, i think here "u-d-m will cancel downloads if they are paused for a long time (it must also clean up any partially downloaded files)" it's missing what mandel said about checking if the process is still running or not before cleaning... mandel is that right?
<mandel> barry, ^^
<mandel> unless _balloons was in the meeting ;)
<barry> gatox: good catch, thanks.
<seb128> pmcgowan, how is apport-retrace not installable?
<pmcgowan> seb128, I get an error that it needs gdb which will not be installed
<seb128> pmcgowan, what happens if you try to install gdb?
<pmcgowan> trying now seb128
<Shiggs|i7-3770k> rsalveti, cool
<kenvandine> seb128, see my replies on that MP?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm looking at the tests now
<kenvandine> Icon was weird, i seemed to show nothing unless i specified the size of an icon that was in the theme
<pmcgowan> seb128, now getting ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath which is what I got on the desktop
<pmcgowan> must be doing it wrong
<seb128> pmcgowan, weird
<seb128> pmcgowan, you can try to apport-unpack .crash dir
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes I did that
<seb128> then see if dir has a CoreDump and use gdb on it
<seb128> kenvandine, looking in a bit
<pmcgowan> seb128, so simply gdb /usr/bin/system-settings CoreDump ?
<seb128> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7766476/
<seb128> pmcgowan, "warning: .dynamic section for "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu-download-manager-client.so.0" is not at the expected address (wrong library or version mismatch?)" indicates that library changed since you got the issue
<pmcgowan> oh fudge
<pmcgowan> it did
<seb128> pmcgowan, can you look into procmap what binary has 0x008950f0
<pmcgowan> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766514/ seems like the heap, so must be reading thsi wrong
<seb128> pmcgowan, no, that's not wrong reading, that means there is not a lot we can get from that .crash :/
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah shoot
<seb128> pmcgowan, next time try getting a bt on the device before updating any package
<pmcgowan> seb128, will do
<seb128> thanks
<pmcgowan> ty
<seb128> kenvandine, there is no reply on the mp that I can see?
<kenvandine> seb128, inline... it's hard to find those inline comments
<seb128> kenvandine, especially when they are not there :p
<seb128> kenvandine, are you sure you pressed submit in the comment box?
<seb128> kenvandine, that's confusing as well
<seb128> but they are not sent until you press "save comments" on the top box
<kenvandine> i think i did :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you point me to one of those?
<seb128> I wonder if I just see through them or somebody
<seb128> ups
<seb128> something
<kenvandine> seb128, now i don't see your inline comments!
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to pick the revision in the combo box
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ah... now i see "unsaved comment"
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> where's the save button?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> top box you said
<seb128> it's the one from the old entry
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> that's confusing as hell
<seb128> it is :/
<seb128> you also need to click the green check on the comments to validate them
<seb128> before sending
<seb128> if you have "unsaved" you probably didn't do that
<seb128> kenvandine, worked this time ;-)
<kenvandine> i didn't see the validate thing
<kenvandine> well this whole process is annoying :)
<seb128> on the right of the box
<seb128> you have red/green icons
<seb128> top right
<kenvandine> i was excited about inline comments... not so sure now
<seb128> well, those are small UI issues, that's going to be fixed
<seb128> then things can be good ;-)
 * ogra_ guesses you havent gotten an MP mail with inlin coments in a 1MB diff yet :P
<ogra_> (it sends the whole diff and you have to search for the comments in it)
<seb128> "sends"?
<ogra_> well, in the mail you always have the full diff
<seb128> those are truncated usually
<ogra_> even if there is only a one line comment somewhere in the middle
<seb128> they tell you "connect on launchpad to see the full change"
<seb128> kenvandine, I still don't see your comments :/
<ogra_> well, i have a bunch here where you have several pages to scroll until the first inline comment
<ogra_> it doesnt trim
<kenvandine> seb128, on the first rev
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, good them!
<seb128> that's tedious
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, makes sense ... just need to fix the tests then ;-)
<seb128> on that note, dinner time, bbl
<kenvandine> i'm glad i nagged you about feedback on my replies... since they weren't there and all :)
<taeric> Has there been any success using the Ubuntu touch sources on a regular touch laptop?  Specifically the x220 tablet.
<taeric> I'm assuming it wouldn't be the best experience, but I am also really curious to give it a try.
<beuno> taeric, there's some work in 14.10 for that
<sergiusens> taeric: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<taeric> Awesome, thanks!
<bregma> Hey, I have some odd states in the Unity 8 desktop: one of my test systems won't render anything except the panel and the red rotating dots (pulling down an indicator works, except the indicator is an empty black panel on a black background)
<bregma> as far as I know this is a vanilla Utopic installation
<bregma> I have an almost identical installation, stuff works correctly
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: hey, any luck wit hthe ubuntu-system-settings package in my ppa? :)
<cyphermox> it's done building: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/nv-build/+build/6165778
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox: ok. I will test
<cyphermox> cool :)
<cyphermox> sorry about the delay before, I think the builds crapped out because of the way these things play with dbus for tests and all
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox: not working at all now
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox: tapping on my speaker yields nothing.
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox: not even trying to connect.
<n3tJ4ckr> Does anyone know what sort of integration ubuntu touch will have with the desktop?
<dobey> n3tJ4ckr: at some point they will be converged
<n3tJ4ckr> dobey: Yeah I get that, but when should I expect that 14.10? Also how 'Converged' will it be?
<beuno> n3tJ4ckr, 14.10 will have a preview of Unity8 and Mir
<beuno> but will likely not be super usable and have a lot of rough edges
<beuno> there's no hard target yet
<beuno> likely before the next LTS
<n3tJ4ckr> Fair enough
<dobey> no, not in 14.10. there will be a preview of unity8/mir to use on a pc, but it will basically be as the phone is, and not much like unity7 is
<beuno> we'll see, it'll be incremental with each release
<n3tJ4ckr> Thanks you for the clarification dobey & beuno, appreciate it!
<Chipaca> hiya people
<Chipaca> just flashed my phone, forgetting to add --developer-mode, and now i've got no adb, ... how do i enable dev mode again?
 * Chipaca goes with --bootstrap
<ogra_> Chipaca, android-gadget-service enable adb
<ogra_> in the terminal app
<Chipaca> ah, drat :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: just rebooted from the reinstall
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-09
<cyborgcygnus> !iphone
<ubot5> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Brian__> hey
<Brian__> does anyone know of issues that might arise from using a VM for ubuntu 14.04 and installing touch on a nexus 4
<jh2os> Hey, I'm running on a nexus 5 and outgoing and incoming phone calls work just fine, but sms does not. Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<tomdp> Hello
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> where did all touch apps go that not fit in 'top' apps?
<lotuspsychje> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning dholbach
<oSoMoN> dholbach, any chance you could take a look at and ack some packaging changes in oxide to allow us to land silo 4 ?
<dholbach> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> changes are there: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7769054/ , they need approval from a core dev
<dholbach> oSoMoN, I'm not sure I'm the best person, but I can take a look - do you have a link?
<oSoMoN> the changes are really minor, but the process requires this core-dev ack
<NooDle> Hi there
<dholbach> oSoMoN, +1
<Mirv> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> oSoMoN, the changes are basically a no-op
<oSoMoN> yup, from the packaging standpoint they are
<Mirv> too bad the previous upload didn't get integrated, but it was a ~no-op upload too
<dholbach> can the process be changed to make ~no-op changes easier to get done?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: is there nowadays packaging that lives somewhere else than Chris's computer? we could preserve the history for the next upoad?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ve asked Chris where the utopic packaging branch lives, and I’ll fix the changelog there, so that with the next upload we’ll get it back
<Mirv> dholbach: no, it's the deal that non-coredev trainguards can do publishing. all packaging changes need to be acked, even if they are seemingly no-op.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks!
<dholbach> ok
<oSoMoN> dholbach, thanks!
<Noskcaj> Could linux-firmware-nexus7 and perhaps linux-firmware-grouper be removed from the archive?
<Noskcaj> the former has been superseeded by the latter
<Noskcaj> and we no longer build grouper images anyway
<pitti> hello all
<ogra_> Noskcaj, ask in #ubuntu-release ... these packages are not touch specific
<pitti> so on a freshly installed phone, I ran
<pitti> phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.music
<pitti> then:
<pitti> phablet-test-run -v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab
<pitti> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<pitti> what am I doing wrong?
<popey> where did your phablet-test-run come from?
<pitti> bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<popey> hm.
<pitti> I just pulled, but no changes to these scripts
<popey> i have seen that in the past myself, need to poke a qa person
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests ... did you run phablet-config-autopilot ?
 * pitti runs it with -x, but that's the command that Victor used in bug 1338935
<ubot5> bug 1338935 in Ubuntu Music App "test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab test fails on phone: ToolkitException: No actions in overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338935
<ogra_> (though not sure why that would switch the python version)
<pitti> ogra_: you mean disable the first-time wizards, aa-clicksetup, etc? yes (that's already done)
<pitti> + adb shell cd /home/phablet/autopilot; /usr/bin/python3 -c 'import music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab'
<pitti> + import_error=The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<pitti> then it falls back to trying python2, which isn't installed and causes that error (but that's fine, we want to use py3)
<ogra_> yeah, i think thats normal
<ogra_> (the import error)
<pitti> ah, so just "./phablet-test-run -v music_app" works
<pitti> so, weird that http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767875/ worked for Victor
<pitti> anyway, thanks
<mandel> ogra_, do not bring up the match today in the standup
<Rienzilla> lol
<ogra_> mandel, haha ... can you see www.google.de outside of germany ?
<Mirv> ogra_: hehe, yes apparently
<mandel> ogra_, cute
<mandel> hehe
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, I hate armhf => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769426/
<ogra_> oh man
<mandel> ogra_, looks like a bad bug
<mandel> ogra_, getting the glib sources to see exactly what is going on
<mandel> ogra_, ***** I have to debug assembly I have not done in YEARS!
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> why is it using assembly at all ...
<ogra_> it should use gcc atoms
<mandel> ogra_, a headache anyway..
<mandel> ogra_, I need to do a workaround not to hit that hehe
 * mandel does not want to deal with this right now
<ogra_> well, and file a bug
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Sugar Cookie Day! :-D
<Transfusion> hi, I'm unable to set up my dev environment with ubuntu 13.10 x86_64; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Transfusion> i get tons of errors related to libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 : Depends: libdrm-intel1:i386 (>= 2.4.38) but it is not going to be installed i386 packages
<Transfusion> is it because ia32-libs seems to be missing lately for whatever reason
<ogra_> ia32-libs was turned into a transitional package  two years ago i think, when multiarch support became the default
<ogra_> you can try adding the packages it complains about to the list (with the :i386 attached to their name)
<Transfusion> uhh, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Depends: libdrm2:i386 (>= 2.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Transfusion> it just cascades into dependency hell, i'm pretty sure i can't add them all manually :f
<Transfusion> oh might be one of the ppas i added conflicting
<ogra_> you did do: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ... and sudo apt-get update ? ... before you started ?
<Transfusion> yep, I did that.
<matv1> is gmail web app not starting since since latest landed image a known issue?
<matv1> at least on mako
<meaning> hey there
<meaning> I just sent a message to the canonical team using the web form...would like to get contacted by them asap
<meaning> is someone from the official team connected here ?
<popey> meaning: wassup?
<mandel> ogra_, do you know what was the last image with qt 5.2?
<popey> 87 i think
<ogra_> not from the top of my head ... somewhere around 90
<ogra_> yeah, 87 might be correct
<ogra_> check the changelogs ;)
<mandel> ogra_, thx
<popey> 91 was the first with 5.3
<mandel> ogra_, well, I'm going to have a headache with this...
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/91.changes
<mandel> ogra_, popey have you guys seens qt apps failing/crashing for not known reason?
<mandel> since 91 I mean
<ogra_> not really
<popey> no more or less than usual
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> </vague>
<matv1> i am seeing gmail web app crashing though :)  known issue?
<popey> matv1: just about to try
<popey> ogra_: i have had two crashes today on my promoted phone
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> what crashed ?
<popey> not sure, didnt reboot, went back to the spinning logo
<popey> no crash files
<popey> just tried to install gmail webapp, also crashed
<matv1> popey i am getting: error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust--comm.c:886))
<popey> so unity  /mir or something
<popey> matv1: ignorte that
<matv1> okay
<mandel> popey, so I'm getting the following bt => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769878/
<ogra_> popey, if you get the animation then at least the system-compositor crashed ... or even worse lightdm did
<mandel> popey, that is in the middle of the event processing of the QEventLoop
<popey> root      1300  0.0  0.1  33432  2700 ?        Ssl  11:28   0:00 lightdm
<popey> doesnt look like lightdm
<mandel> so.. we could have an issue there..
<popey> root      1311  0.5  0.8 162864 16812 ?        Sl   11:28   0:25 unity-system-compositor --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<popey> not that either
<popey> unity died
<popey> i get a blank window in gmail
<popey> [Wed Jul  9 12:51:43 2014] type=1400 audit(1404906704.714:127): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_receive" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail_webapp-gmail_1.0.12//oxide_helper" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail/databases/https_mail.google.com_0/1" pid=5544 comm="Chrome_ChildIOT" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<matv1> popey yes same here
<meaning> popey hey :)
<ogra_> popey, right, i get that always if the session restarted ... you get a grey app window, if you kill it and start the app again it is fine
<meaning> are you from canonical ?
<popey> meaning: yes, as are others here
<ogra_> popey, i think the app didnt really get killed with the session ... so it stays SIGSTOPed in background and if you fire it up in the new session the sleeping app treis to get respawned
<ogra_> we either need to make sure the session really tears down all the apps or ricmm needs to invent fancy stuff for the app lifecycle to update the app env
<popey> ogra_: are you talking about the gmail fail?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> no, i hadn't started gmail
<popey> i literally just installed it
<ogra_> well, about the issue that alll apps that were running in the former sessioon turn up grey
<popey> and then ran it
<popey> not grey
<popey> it opens, get a toolbar
<ogra_> oh
<matv1> ogra i think gmail is a different issue
<popey> but nothing renders, see apparmor denial above
<popey> I'll file a bug
<matv1> popey okay thx
<popey> matv1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-gmail/+bug/1339686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339686 in unity-webapps-gmail (Ubuntu) "App fails to load, apparmor error on mako #119" [Undecided,New]
<popey> can  you confirm that bug please?
<matv1> done
<popey> thanks
<popey> will chase it up later when relavent people wake up
<matv1> great! quick other question popey. trojita email client
<matv1> can it be built yet?
<popey> yes.
<matv1> i mean somewhat usefully
<popey> also, look in the store at dekko
<popey> which is a preview of what it may look like.
<popey> DanChapman is the guy who maintains dekko
<matv1> ah okay it will look at it. thanks
<popey> np
<t1mp> I just did a ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<t1mp> and now my nexus4 is stuck showing only the Google logo
<t1mp> adb shell gives me BusyBox, and trying to re-flash it with ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed says this:
<t1mp> 2014/07/09 14:09:42 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<t1mp> 2014/07/09 14:09:42 Device is |/system/bin/sh: getprop: not found|
<t1mp> 2014/07/09 14:09:42 Device /system/bin/sh: getprop: not found not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<t1mp> any ideas what may be wrong here?
<t1mp>  < t1mp> I just did a ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<Mirv> t1mp: I don't have ideas how it does end up in those situations, but you could --wipe --bootstrap flash after adb reboot-bootloader
<t1mp> * < t1mp> I just did an ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<t1mp> Mirv: ok, trying that, thanks
<Mirv> at times, I've also had a situation where I only get the google logo, and sometimes there's no reason I can think of
 * t1mp re-flashing image 122
<t1mp> weird, 2014/07/09 14:12:23 Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-4ebb49eb5f1814477b9c604a7c9bd2a68457f6c3f6ab190607fd6f8381c7839c.tar.xz.asc: EOF
<t1mp> on 2nd attempt it is downloading the image
<nik90_> jdstrand, seb128: ping
<kenvandine> seb128, my settings branch should be in good shape now
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, saw that jenkins was happy, thanks
<seb128> nik90_, oh, contentless ping btw, you might want to ask a question if you want a reply
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^ i fixed up the cellular plugin
<nik90_> seb128: sry, I forgot
<nik90_> seb128: hey I am using the QT FolderListModel to display the /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones folder in the clock app. On the desktop it works fine..but on the phone it turns up empty
<nik90_> seb128: I dont see any errors
<nik90_> seb128: How are you showing it in the system settings app?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, great, are we ready to land?
<kenvandine> once the review is complete
<seb128> nik90_, settings are not confined
<nik90_> seb128: but I am only reading it which I thought I could do without any permission issues
<seb128> could be, I don't know then
<nik90_> seb128: thnx. will check with jdstrand if it could be permission issue
<seb128> nik90_, check the apparmor log for DENY lines?
<nik90_> seb128: will do
<seb128> kenvandine, do you work with jgdxx?
<seb128> kenvandine, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1211804-allow-technology-preference/+merge/226125 (not sure if that conflicts with your changes or not)
<kenvandine> seb128, looks like he merged my latest changes in a few hours ago
<seb128> great
<jgdxx> actually, just minutes ago
<seb128> review is still welcome if you want to do one ;-)
<jgdxx> please do kenvandine :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, did you run the cellular tests testing the operator stuff? That failed for me the last time I tried.
<pmcgowan> ss landings woot
<kenvandine> that's what i fixed last night
<kenvandine> jgdx, looks like we never really made sure the cellular panel worked :)
<kenvandine> i was focused on the phone one
<kenvandine> but... what's in the current image doesn't work for me either :)
<kenvandine> it never lists operators
<kenvandine> but it passes the tests
<kenvandine> my branch lists operators and ever registers :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I remember now I just switched to the tmobile sim which gave me no signal, so I didnt notice no operators
<seb128> kenvandine, see, tests are good, they made you fix things!
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed... i'm thankful!
<kenvandine> jgdx, so with libqofono we can change the technology preference?
<kenvandine> woot... it looks like it does
<kenvandine> ofono-qt didn't let you
<jgdx> kenvandine, with my branch it works great!
<kenvandine> at least last i looked
<jgdx> (and of course your branch)
<kenvandine> seb128, btw... now that hotspot landed, with showAllUI enabled the cellular panel doesn't fit on the page
<kenvandine> and doesn't scroll
<kenvandine> s/scroll/flick/
<kenvandine> must be that contentHeight hack we love so much :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, with your branch, does it fit?
<jgdx> kenvandine, on my mako, my branch fits
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, :/
<seb128> kenvandine, what to fix that?
<kenvandine> i'm curious why... for sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, I don't have hotspots though
<kenvandine> maybe we have some bad calculation somewhere for contentHeight
<kenvandine> seb128, actually, the cellular panel doesn't have that hack
<kenvandine> so maybe it's a simple fix
<kenvandine> might just need to add a height somewhere
<seb128> kenvandine, want to have a look before we land that work?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, has all the bits for hotspot landed?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> it's hidden by default though
<kenvandine> should it work?
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> so not important to fix
<kenvandine> didn't work for me
<seb128> I think it's hidden because it doesn't
<seb128> there is some kernel bug on the n4
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> seb128, jgdx: i just had to put it in a Flickable
<seb128> that makes sense
<kenvandine> pushed
<kenvandine> jgdx, merge from my branch again
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<jgdx> pitti, I'm getting sporadic "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-NWycDXXzTP: Connection refused" with this code, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7770380/
<jgdx> pitti, could you give me a hint as to how crazy wrong that is? :)
<popey> Saviq: davmor2: my welcome screen locked up again on my main phone, is there some magic fu to unblock it?
<Saviq> popey, other than killing unity8, no
<Saviq> popey, you could try and collect some data, though
<popey> sure
<Saviq> popey, maybe `pkill -SIGSEGV unity8` to fake a crash
<popey> what do you need?
<davmor2> popey: restart the phone, apport-bug --hanging `pidof unity8`
<davmor2> Saviq: you're a bad bad man ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I just hope apport will pick it up ;P
<davmor2> Saviq: hahaha
<popey> no, apport-bug is broken
<pitti> jgdx: looks alright at first sight; do you have something runnable for reproducing?
<pitti> popey: FYI, bug 1339663
<ubot5> bug 1339663 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails with "whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments" when /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339663
<jgdx> pitti, lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel
<popey> bug 1336685
<pitti> popey: jibel told me today and filed that
<ubot5> bug 1336685 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug runs whoopsie-upload-all, can't file bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336685
<davmor2> Saviq: would it be easy if there was a nice tb, yes, will you get one then, no ;)
<popey> oh, heh
<jgdx> pitti, sleep(2) after spawn_server seems to solve it, but I notice that you don't sleep when using templates.
<Saviq> davmor2, probably not
<pitti> jgdx: right, and spawn_server() waits until the bus name appears on the bus
<popey> pitti: is anyone working on fixing that?
<pitti> popey: I will, but I just got to know it like 2 hours ago
<popey> oh ☹
<pitti> popey: in the meantime, use apport-cli instead of ubuntu-bug
<popey> does apport-cli do the same as Saviq said above?
<popey> apport-cli --hanging `pidof unity8`
<popey> ?
<Saviq> popey, yeah, it does
<popey> After the problem report has been sent, please fill out the form in the
<popey> automatically opened web browser.
<popey> it lied
<popey> no browser opened
<davmor2> popey: do you see a link in the terminal?
<popey> no
<davmor2> :(
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770441/
<davmor2> popey: yeah that is similar to what I got
<kenvandine> jgdx, after you merge my branch, be sure to push so we get builds from jenkins
<kenvandine> i'd like to snag some debs to test it
<kenvandine> jgdx, your branch that is
<davmor2> Saviq: no good there I guess popey's report is 147kb
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah :|
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'd rather not do another armhf build of uss :)
 * kenvandine has been spending way to much time build packages for that lately 
 * jgdx too
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm just running one test on the phone, then merge+push
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll watch for CI builds
<jgdx> seb128, I included mock backgrounds in the system settings package (if that's ok) but the install paths of uss differs. Any suggestions on how to deal with that?
<seb128> jppiiroi1en, why did you include them in the settings package and not the autopilot one? what do you mean differs, between what and what?
<kenvandine> seb128, i think that was meant for jgdx
<kenvandine> robru, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libfriends/lp1194211/+merge/226155
<jgdx> seb128, right. Good point.
<cjwatson> mardy_: Did you notice that silo 19 is stuck in -proposed?  The problem is that the build-dependency on chromium-browser was dropped, so unity-chromium-extension now builds on all architectures even though it won't be installable on architectures that lack it
<cjwatson> mardy_: Any chance we could put that build-dep back and rebuild/republish that silo?  (Or a build-dep on webbrowser-app would probably do too, if that's lighter-weight)
<cjwatson> mardy_: It'd then just need an archive admin to remove the stale binaries from -proposed (which I can do after the silo is republished)
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you also add a description and commit message to that MP
 * kenvandine wonders when CI will run...
<MacSlow> Does anybody know why switching off GPS and location-service isn't permanent on the mako (N4)?
<ogra_> MacSlow, its a bug
<ogra_> once the actual location service lands this should be fixed
<MacSlow> ogra_, ah ok... thx
<kenvandine> bfiller, we have another branch from Elleo to add to your list of branches to land
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/peer-picker-cleanup/+merge/226127
<bfiller> kenvandine: ack
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, about silo 19, I am not sure why the chromium-browser deps was removed ...
<alex-abreu> mmmh
<jgdx> kenvandine, done
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: ok, can we put it back then? :)
<popey> alex-abreu: did you see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-gmail/+bug/1339686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339686 in unity-webapps-gmail (Ubuntu) "App fails to load, apparmor error on mako #119" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex-abreu> popey, yes, its in Jamie's backyard, the apparmor profile needs to be updated
<popey> ah okay.
<cwayne> mardy_: hey, can we get a better icon for the google account-plugin? it looks lo-res and kinda fuzzy
<alex-abreu> popey, not sure why it is only visible now, but oSoMoN_ found that it was while trying to access the localStorage
<alex-abreu> cwayne, mardy is off this week I think (holiday)
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<cwayne> alex-abreu: ah in that case, hey, can we get a better icon for the google account-plugin? it looks lo-res and kinda fuzzy :)
<timtjtim> Can you have multiple apps open and running at the same time, i.e. even if they lose focus, they are still running?
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, pushed the update
<oSoMoN_> popey, I marked the bug as duplicate of bug #1339724, as this is where I added my investigation
<ubot5> bug 1339724 in The Webapps-core project "GMail app crashes on start up" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339724
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN_, thx
<alex-abreu> cwayne, aha, ... well ... you might want to file a bug :)
<cwayne> sure, which package?
<popey> jdstrand: /50
<popey> bah!
<alex-abreu> cwayne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ?
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: OK, thanks, looks good; want me to rebuild the silo for you?
<cwayne> alex-abreu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1339785
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339785 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Google icon for provider is low-res, looks fuzzy on the phone" [Undecided,New]
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, that'd be great :)
<alex-abreu> cwayne, ok :)
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: urgh, any reason this MP has apparently never been top-approved?
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, not afaik
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: are you able to do that?
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, done
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> building now
<cjwatson> er, need more options, hang on
<n-iCe> hello guys! are there any ubuntu touch apps done already?
<ogra_> a few hundret
<n-iCe> really?
<n-iCe> where canI check them
<ogra_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers
<n-iCe> is whatsapp ready?
<ogra_> (there is no web UI for the stroe yet so that url is the closest you can get if you dont look on a phone)
<ogra_> no whatsapp doesnt allow third parties to develop apps for their protocol anymore
<ogra_> (they killed all opensrouice projects using it)
<ogra_> whatsapp will only happen if facebook/whatsapp decides to write an app themselves
<infernix> is ubuntu-touch suitable for all-in-one x86 systems with resistive|capacitive touch screens?
<K1773R> armhf != x86
<popey> we have an x86 image which might work if it's intel based
<infernix> i'm talking about apt-get install ubuntu-touch, and the generic framework. i'm building an image myself
<infernix> i mean can it work, or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<n-iCe> ogra_: that's sad
<n-iCe> that's the app I use the most
<infernix> or is there a lot of arm only work done that isn't available in the x86 repos?
<popey> infernix: its in the repo, sure
<K1773R> nvm me then, sry
<n-iCe> could not find instagram either
<n-iCe> anyway, I'm gonna flash it
<kenvandine> Elleo, bfiller: ignore the MP i just submitted for content-hub, i just want to get debs from CI
<infernix> so it should work for any evdev supported touchscreen then? what WM is it using, unity?
<n-iCe> do you actually guys use this rom as daily drive?
<ogra_> infernix, well, try it out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/... its a live image you should be able to run from USB stick
<infernix> ogra_: where's the build system for that?
<infernix> are there sources to it?
<ogra_> (not sure it is installable ... x86 isnt really in our focus atm)
<ogra_> it uses the same build system all ubuntu images use ...
<popey> i installed it recently, seemed to install fine
<infernix> oh, but that's just the testing desktop installer isn't it
<ogra_> (which is a rather complex combo of cdimage, live-build, livecd-rootfs and debian-cd)
<ogra_> infernix, thats ubuntu-touch for x86
<cjwatson> ogra_: and launchpad-buildd :)
<ogra_> it will become our next desktop eventually
<infernix> yeah i know the drill. debian since 1996 here.
<ogra_> oh, and launchpad-buildd :)
<infernix> i see, i'll give it a shot on LTS first and see where I end up. i don't need a lot of features, just enough to have a touch supported kiosk device working
<infernix> looks like i'll have to pick what i need from the ubuntu-touch meta package. lxc is causing my kvm vm to hang after pivot_root
<cwayne> how come the indicator is now green, but the LED indicator bit is blue?
<infernix> is there a specific display manager used? or just something like nodm/lightdm?
<dobey> mir manages the display, if that's what you mean
<dobey> cwayne: you're using ubuntu on a N5 right?
<cwayne> yar
<cwayne> i mean there was clearly a design change on the 'incoming' indicator
<dobey> cwayne: does the backlight always stay on for you?
<cwayne> used to turn blue, now turns green instead
<cwayne> dobey: yea
<dobey> yeah, the suru theme changed all the indicators
<dobey> it being a bell now is also a bit weird
<dobey> i wonder why it's even shown if there are no messages under incoming, to show
<kenvandine> jgdx, testing your branch on the device, it does change the tech preference but the ItemSelector keeps getting disabled
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771121/
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ that's the log
<maffo999> hello room
<kenvandine> in order to change it more than once, i have to navigate back and go in again
<maffo999> is there anyone here that can help me troubleshoot a failed installation of ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 (razor) please?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not sure why it keeps getting an empty TechnologyPreference
<kenvandine> seb128, can you review my fixes in my MP?
<seb128> kenvandine, done, approved
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, feel free to organize a landing if you want
<seb128> or I can try to do that tomorrow
<kenvandine> lets wait until tomorrow
<kenvandine> maybe we can get jgdx's branch in there too :)
<infernix> std::exception::what: Could not open hardware module. looks like Mir needs specific hardware support?
<kenvandine> it works, mostly ;)
<infernix> seems it is looking for /system/lib//system/lib/libhardware.so, which I obviously don't have on x86.
<seb128> kenvandine, you are going to review that one?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> thank you
<kenvandine> popey, when is ahayzen usually around?
<kenvandine> popey, i have a branch of content-hub that should help him with music-app
<kenvandine> popey, it's based on what i suggested in my email reply to him, but i haven't heard back
<ogra_> infernix, that is with the daily live image ?
<infernix> no, looks like the ubuntu-touch metapackage really isn't suitable for generic x86. it's not in the daily live squashfs; i'll take a look at the squashfs rootfs and try to figure out how mir is supposed to run on x86
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there is a manifest file
<ogra_> no need to dig in the squashfs
<infernix> well, there's a lot here that isn't in LTS
<ogra_> yup
<infernix> would it even work on LTS at all?
<ogra_> not sure ...
<ogra_> x86 is currently more of a stepchild ... focus is on phones til the devices get released ...
<kenvandine> Elleo, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/content_item_move/+merge/226173
<kenvandine> Elleo, but lets not land it until we get feedback from ahayzen
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<infernix> so hm. maybe i need to approach this from a "x86-laptop-with-touchscreen" standpoint
<kenvandine> Elleo, this is an example that exercises the move lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer-with-move
<john-mcaleely> what should I capture to get the fine detail of a wifi access point? (stupid question probably). I have a handset which crashes for some wifi basestations, but no way to tell them apart in the phone UI
<kenvandine> ahayzen, hey... i was just looking for you :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, o/
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/content_item_move/+merge/226173
<kenvandine> that implements the solution i had suggested in my email
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i agree with that part of the solution ... however...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we only see what mediascanner2 has indexed
<kenvandine> that is something we can't deal with in content-hub though
<kenvandine> well, you see the incoming transfer though
<ahayzen> kenvandine, therefore we wouldn't be able to make up a name to save it as from the metadata...because mediascanner2 has not indexed
<kenvandine> and move it to the right directory
<kenvandine> ah...
<kenvandine> that's ugly...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, also we currently have no way, that we are aware of, of reloading the mediascanner2 models
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so they have to be indexed in mediascanner2 *before* the app is launched
<kenvandine> i guess what you need is a QML api to get the metadata from the file
<kenvandine> instead of relying on mediascanner
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, looking
<ahayzen> kenvandine, well ideally if you could just tell mediascanner2... scan this file please and tell me the metadata
<kenvandine> yeah, or something that returns the metadata
<kenvandine> i'd assume you don't want mediascanner to keep it in it's index until it's moved
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and if mediascanner2 had 'live' models (so that as things are added to the index they autoappear in the models like U1DB does) or a way to refresh the models
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so i think what i added to content-hub is the most we can do for the content exchange part of the process
<kenvandine> but there are clearly more problems to solve :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, what does get tech pref in ofono scripts tell you? Empty as well?
<kenvandine> jgdx, any
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah we would just want the metadata of the file from mediascanner2... then we would move the file into ~/Music which would then be auto indexed by mediascanenr2.... then we would need to know when the index has completed and reload all our models (or ideally if they could be live somehow)
<kenvandine> jgdx, it only does that when i change it
<rpadovani> kenvandine, so, I spent ~4 hours on Bacon2D, and it's very awesome! Thanks to your examples (very useful!) I was able to do the clone of an Android game in ~3 hours. Totally awesome :-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, so i change the tech pref, and it disables the ItemSelector
<ahayzen> kenvandine, agreed that is probably as much as you can do from content-hub side... now mediascanner2 needs resolving/feature adding
<jgdx> kenvandine, you change the tech pref from the UI
<kenvandine> jgdx, and i can't change it again, if i back out and go back in, i can change it again
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes
<ahayzen> popey, do you agreed with the solution? ^^
<kenvandine> jgdx, to change it more than once, i have to bounce back and fourth :)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, awesome!
<jgdx> kenvandine, right :) I'll go bouldering and then take a look.
<kenvandine> rpadovani, is your game in the store yet?
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, after lunch i'll do a more thorough code review
<kenvandine> rpadovani, or is the code somewhere?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, just one question how would the permissions/confinement work with this move() function?
<rpadovani> kenvandine, nope, I have to do a bit of graphic and to implement the score, but the game itself is ready. I think I'll push it on GitHub in a couple of hours, then I'll notify you :-)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, would we have to have write access to ~/Music or would content-hub allow this?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, the move runs in confinement
<kenvandine> so it moves it from HubIncoming to whatever path you give it
<kenvandine> but it has to be a path your app has access to
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok understood
<kenvandine> ahayzen, it basically takes destPath (the target directory, not file) as an arg
<kenvandine> and moves the file in ContentItem.url to that dir
<kenvandine> if it's a local file
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hmm so the filename.ext will remain the same?
<kenvandine> rpadovani, great, i love seeing how people use it
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes
<infernix> ogra_: well, ubuntu-desktop-next doesn't seem very stable under KVM. vmvga driver causes black screens, qxl driver seems to cause kernel panic. vga driver works, but user gets kicked out of session directly after login.
<kenvandine> i guess you want to change that?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so we couldn't format it like ~/Music/Artist/Album/tracknum - title.ext ? ... or would we just leave the filename as it was before ...
<kenvandine> leave the filename as it was before
<ahayzen> kenvandine, idk i was just thinking aloud ;)
<rpadovani> kenvandine, until now, in a very basic manner :-) The game is 100Balls, so it's something that you have in your examples, I had only to put all together :-)
<kenvandine> i guess i could make move smarter...
<kenvandine> if you give it a dir, keep the filename
<kenvandine> but if it isn't a dir... then rename the file
<kenvandine> ahayzen, actually, that won't work...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'll have a chat with Victor when he is around and see if he agrees with the solution
<kenvandine> dest won't exist... so i can't check it
<infernix> unity-system-compositor seems to die with a "std::exception::what: assign: Operation not permitted"
<ogra_> infernix, i think thats a known issue ... only works on real HW atm
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hmmm ok i'll have a chat and see if we think we need to set the filename or not... could this not be an optional arg?
<infernix> define real? what exactly does it need?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so we'd have to require it to be a full path with filename as an arg, or a dir as an arg
<infernix> opengl?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, perhaps
<ogra_> infernix, an intel, ati or nvidia card and either of the free drivers for them ...
<ogra_> infernix, nope, all GLES
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so maybe move(dir,name) ?
<kenvandine> where name is optional
<ogra_> infernix, for details there is #ubuntu-mir ...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah that covers all possibilities?
<kenvandine> Elleo, what do you think of that?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you comment on the MP requesting that?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yep will do :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, thx
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i wish i had ideas for getting that metadata for you...
<infernix> ogra_: thanks.
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hah yeah...but even if we had it ... we still need to be able to reload the models somehow
<ahayzen> kenvandine, commented, does that make sense?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, perfect
<ahayzen> kenvandine, cool thanks for your help so far
<kenvandine> np
<infernix> ogra_: so on real hardware the installer works but no onscreen keyboard shows up when selected
<ogra_> sounds like a bug
 * ogra_ has never run touch on x86 yet :) 
<ogra_> check if maliit-server is running ... thats the OSK
<ogra_> (though i'm not sure at all if the installer doesnt actually use X ... it might)
<infernix> definitely not runnign
<infernix> X does run
<infernix> i also accidentally toggled high contrast mode
<infernix> and can't seem to turn it off. but might all just be installer woes.
<rpadovani> kenvandine, I have a lot of work to do before publish the app, (e.g, add levels, an end page etc etc) but the busic dinamycs of the game are ready :-) https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls
<kenvandine> rpadovani, cool, i'll look at it :)
<gatox>  hi...  does anyone has any idea why when trying to build u-s-s on my desktop machine i get an error with #include <qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h> ?
<kenvandine> rpadovani, very nice!  i guess you'd prefer not needing to build bacon2d into your click package :)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, you can look at pathwind to see how i build it in statically
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/tree/ubuntu
<kenvandine> rpadovani, at least until i convince someone it would be useful to include in the platform :-D
<kenvandine> pmcgowan ^^
<kenvandine> rpadovani, have you tried it on a device yet?
<kenvandine> rpadovani, you could also do away with the MainView and the PageStack and use Game as your container
<kenvandine> rpadovani, Game has a gameName property which is just like applicationName, so settings storage and all works well with confinement
<kenvandine> and you could make your start page a scene, and just switch scenes
<kenvandine> rpadovani, basically you could drop all ubuntu specific code and make your game work on android as well :)
<kenvandine> the only reason i used a MainView was for the orientation helper stuff
<kenvandine> for locking the orientation
<kenvandine> rpadovani, my goal is to make sure bacon2d always works great on ubuntu, but also remains cross-platform, i think that's a very compelling argument for QML
<infernix> ogra_: same problems on real hardware it seems.
<infernix> neither guest session nor user session works. intel gpu.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you need to bribe ogra to add it to the seed ;)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i can seed it... :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but then i'd get yelled at :)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<kenvandine> we're giving it a real 1.0 release on the 15th... then we'll keep a stable API
<rpadovani> kenvandine, ok, thanks for the informations :-)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, seriously, nice work!
<kenvandine> rpadovani, just wanted to give you advice on how you could keep it cross-platform
<kenvandine> pmcgowan: and it only exposes QML components, so nobody will be linking against it :-p
<rpadovani> kenvandine, you're right :-)
<rpadovani> kenvandine, Could I suggest to improve documentation for scene.debug? You need to declare it only after the component is completed.. I was a bit confusing, I had Scene {debug: true}  and didn't work :-)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, well we included similar things in the past that core apps used
<kenvandine> rpadovani, really?
<kenvandine> that's a bug
<kenvandine> please file a bug about that
<rpadovani> kenvandine, oh, ok. At least, on Utopic 64bit it is
<kenvandine> i guess i tested it by toggling it to true with a button
<rpadovani> yes, and that's work
<kenvandine> oh... i bet i know why...
<kenvandine> i can fix it
<kenvandine> it's because the box2d world isn't ready yet
<kenvandine> easy to fix.. .just please file a bug
<kenvandine> i'
<kenvandine> rpadovani, i'll fix it tonight
<rpadovani> cool :-)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, for fun... you could take a look at my new showcase example, if you close my Bacon2D repo
<kenvandine> and look at the examples branch
<kenvandine> it's a gallery of the examples
<kenvandine> with a menu to switch between them, toggle debug in an overlay, etc
 * rpadovani goes to update the repo
<kenvandine> i'm going to add links to the api docs and sources as well, like the ubuntu sdk gallery does
<taiebot> Hey all i have just confirmed Bug #1329739
<ubot5> bug 1329739 in gallery-app "Gallery application crashes when trying to delete all the pictures" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329739
<maffo999> is there anybody here who got a spare 5 minutes to help me troubleshoot a failed ubuntu touch flash?
<rpadovani> kenvandine, I don't undestand if is a bug or an expected behavior. If I set Game {scene: idScene} the center of the scene is in the center of the game, but if I use game.pushScene(idScene) the center of the scene is in 0,0 of the game
<kenvandine> rpadovani, not sure... mind asking paulovap in #bacon2d?
<kenvandine> i haven't played with the scene stacking code
<kenvandine> that landed while i was on holiday
<rpadovani> do you have also a dedicated IRC channel? Coooool :-)
<kenvandine> sounds like a bug though
<kenvandine> yeah... most of the developers aren't ubuntu developers :)
<kenvandine> robru, i'm not jumping up and down to fix it... but in testing that i did notice if you try to post a single word with friends-app and you have added a space at the end of what you typed, it tries to post an empty message
<kenvandine> like the OSK isn't done entering the word
<robru> kenvandine, ... what?
<kenvandine> i guess the textarea doesn't know what the value of text is until the OSK is done
<kenvandine> so try to post
<kenvandine> but type a single word
<kenvandine> and don't add a space at the end
<robru> kenvandine, that sounds like an OSK bug? not sure how friends can fix/workaround that
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... not sure where
<kenvandine> not friends
<kenvandine> friends could refuse to try to post if message is empty though :)
<robru> kenvandine, that does make sense...
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> i don't think this used to behave this way
<kenvandine> so maybe OSK changes
<kenvandine> i've tested many times with "test"
<robru> kenvandine, dunno, I never tried to post one word before... ;-)
 * kenvandine is lazy...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, thats related to the word completion stuff, I thought we fixed that
<pmcgowan> Elleo might remember
<kenvandine> we could handle that in friends, but shouldn't need to
<pmcgowan> agreed
<pmcgowan> sounds familiar
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, robru https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1305999
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305999 in ubuntu-keyboard "Autocomplete doesn't commit text to input field." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> we should fix that :)
<pmcgowan> I assigned the bug and marked confirmed
<robru> wow that bug is from april... how many promoted images had this bug? yikes
<pmcgowan> it got worked around in messaging
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx!
<pmcgowan> and sil never replied on it
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> that will bite other apps
<kenvandine> it's never what an app developer expects
<pmcgowan> indeed
<derek-g> when is ubuntu phone going to come out?
<popey>  devices later this year
<derek-g> popey, but how much later???
<derek-g> popey, im dying from old ages....
<popey> can't say, not my department ☻
<derek-g> popey, any decade now
<derek-g> popey, meanwhile I keep holding off from buying a new android - cuz i hate googl soo much. :)
<popey> yeah, I have been holding off buying a new phone too
<popey> but I will totally buy the first ubuntu phone that comes out
<derek-g> popey, hell yeah.
<derek-g> derek-g, me an my cousin too...
<derek-g> I can't take it any longer. i'm gonna freeze myself until ubuntu phone comes out. don't forget to unfreeze me guys.
<popey> Roger Roger!
<matv1> popey on that note though: will the nexus devices be abandoned as reference devices once bq meizu devices are finalysed?
<popey> dunno
<popey> sorry
<matv1> np
<otherjon> hi ubuntu-touch team -- thanks for all your hard work so far
<otherjon> having a problem with bluetooth on Nexus 7 LTE
<otherjon> daemon dying nearly-instantly, messages in kern.log (details available on request)
<otherjon> anyone around who can help me figure out what's going on?
<otherjon> can anyone help me investigate an ubuntu-touch bluetooth issue?  daemon dying nearly-instantly, messages in kern.log available on request
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-10
<lotuspsychje> morning
<xangua> night
<lotuspsychje> xangua: hi there :p
<dholbach> good morning
<cjwatson> alex-abreu,mardy_: did any of you folks get a chance to retest the rebuilt unity-chromium-extension in silo 19?
<cjwatson> hopefully just pro-forma but I don't want to publish something untested and get LARTed
<jibel> popey, is bug 1227293 still an issue for you? I don't find any issue with video recording and switching between photo and video.
<ubot5> bug 1227293 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "support video recording in camera-app" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227293
<jibel> the main problem I found is that photos are 0byte if zoom level is around 50%
<popey> jibel: no, it works now.
<jibel> popey, thanks, closing
<bzoltan> mvo_: ping
<mvo_> bzoltan: pong
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Don’t Step On A Bee Day! :-D
<bzoltan> mvo_: hello, you are the only one onle who might know something about the webapp templates in the SDK ... how is it expected to be packaged?
<mvo_> bzoltan: :) I tried to explain that in the branch I recently added, let me search for that
<mvo_> bzoltan: but essentially it should really just be "click build path-to-webapp" to make it work
<bzoltan> mvo_: I think I know what you mean
<bzoltan> mvo_: perfectly enough! I will make it work with the QtC UI
<mvo_> bzoltan: excellent, just for refernce, https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapp-template-with-doc/+merge/224759
<mvo_> bzoltan: great that you work on this, I think the webapps are really a nice way to "hook" users into the system, i.e. make it super easy to get the first app done and then they (hopefully) are keen to do something more substantial
<bzoltan> mvo_: I think what we need is a manifest file and a standard png in the template ...
<mvo_> bzoltan: yeah, a generic png would be great. iirc the manifest gets generated, let me double check
<bzoltan> mvo_: the QtC can not generate the manifest as there is no real project type for the webapps ... but i can make a template manifest.json
<bzoltan> mvo_: default icons we have, i can add that too to the template
<mvo_> bzoltan: oh, then I misremembered, so +1 for a manifest!
<bzoltan> mvo_: the only silly thing is that the IDE runs on projects ... like qmake .pro or cmake CMakeList.txt or QML .qmlprojects But the webapps are so simple and so basic that they do not have any :) I might need to create one or make the IDE recognize the webapps based on the structure or content. Let me figure out that.
<mvo_> bzoltan: yeah, just a trivial one is probably a good idea
<coolman> is there anywhere to download ubuntu touch for the meizu mx3?
<mhr3> seb128, ping? got a pkging question
<mhr3> seb128, so we have the scopes lib, and devs link against it, and we'd want to support multiple versions of the lib at the same time.. that means we need to do the so handling properly, but my question is, how can we force the image to include both the old and the new version of the lib (ie libunity-scopes2 and ...3) if users of the 2 will be mostly click pkged scopes?
<mhr3> seb128, or oem scopes, or basically anything *but* debs
<njin> pitti, hi, running ubuntu-bug in ubuntu-next (only) it return..[pid  2518] 22:30:45.803307 write(2, "usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] "..., 103usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]
<njin> whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments: linux
<njin> ) = 103
<pitti> hey njin
<njin> hey
<pitti> njin: right, figured it out yesterday; it's bug 1339663, will fix ASAP
<ubot5> bug 1339663 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails with "whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments" when /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339663
<pitti> njin: in the meantime, you can use "apport-cli"
<njin> great, thanks
<pitti> which doesn't do that /var/lib/apport/autoreport check
<njin> ok, I will try...thnaks again
<pitti> njin: sorry for the hassle; I only heared about this yesterday, and after you disappeared jibel told me and filed that bug; so too late to tell you that I don't need the output any more
<njin> pitti, no sorry, is always a pleasure to partecipate. Have a great day
<pitti> njin: and yoU!
<jgdx> kenvandine, \o morning! Can you install Durham
<jgdx> kenvandine, (trying again) install these packages http://people.canonical.com/~jonas/system-settings/ on your device, reproduce the itemselector disabling behaviour and send me ur logz plz?
<jgdx> and by 'archive' you mean http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/libqofono/, right?
<bzoltan> mvo_: dpm: do you guys have a know to be working apparmor/manifest file for any webapp?
<mvo_> bzoltan: you can take it out of my fastmail.fm app, hold on a sec, I mail it to you
<dpm> bzoltan, I don't, sorry, but I see mvo_ comes as usual to the rescue :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: check lp:~mvo/+junk/click-webapp please
<bzoltan> mvo_: thanks
<mvo_> yw
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, not yet I will do it now, I have it installed
<kenvandine> jgdx, no, the version in utopic
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll add some mode debugging output and see if i can get more info
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm suspicious it's something different with t-mobile US
<kenvandine> which is why you aren't seeing it
<kenvandine> like a tech pref key that you aren't expecting and it gets set to "" ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you see my inline commens on your MP?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm expecting all possible values (gsm, lte, umts, any) from https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/radio-settings-api.txt
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> jgdx, and there was another landing last night, can you update your branch from mine?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> i merged trunk into mine and pushed
<kenvandine> then we'll get new debs again :)
<jgdx> pitti, I'm getting some errors adding a second modem to the ofono dbusmock. The setup is like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7775117/ and the error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7775123/ – i.e. add_netreg_api from dbusmock/templates/ofono.py does not use the new modem name from _parameters. Which is unexpected.
<jgdx> pitti, runnable from lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_cellular.CellularTestCase.test_carrier_item_changes_depending_on_modems
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, testing failed for me for silo 19
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, so I'd saw remove it from this silo, and wait until fixed
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... so bet it's a race
<jgdx> kenvandine, how so?
<kenvandine> maybe rdoSettings isn't ready yet?
<kenvandine> like right after the pref was changed?
<kenvandine> when you set the var pref, that is blank right after i changed the pref
<kenvandine> so maybe you need to wait for a signal from rdoSettings before attempting to get the value again
<pitti> jgdx: sorry, super-busy; do you mind filing a bug with precise instructions how to run that test, and subscribe me?
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh right
<jgdx> pitti, sure thing
<pitti> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, but did you not see the itemselector being disabled?
<kenvandine> jgdx, so maybe change the selectedIndex onTechnologyPreferenceChanged
<kenvandine> that's the warning that gets logged
<kenvandine> yes, it is getting disabled
<pitti> jgdx: the add_netreg_api() stuff hardcodes /%s/operator/op1, i. e. it will always use the same template arg
<kenvandine> if i back out to the previous page
<kenvandine> and go back in
<kenvandine> it's enabled again
<pitti> jgdx: i. e. I have a rough idea what's going wrong, but that needs some proper test case and fix
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: oh?  how come it failed now when it passed before, and the only change was that build-dep?
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: removing from the silo isn't especially helpful - it's already been landed in -proposed in the primary archive, and needs to be fixed there
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, I dont know, I didnt do the testing before, I'd have to talk to mardy but he is away for the week
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, the failure is not major, part of the functionality is broken, so it can be fixed after I guess
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: ok, is it possible that there are variant standards of testing being applied?
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, possible yes,
<jgdx> pitti, ack. Thanks
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, that's why I say i dont think its major, what mardy had in mind is probably not what I had :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, /me reads
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, although I dont think so, I might be a bit off in terms of what this is supposed to offer un teams of feature
<kenvandine> jgdx, although if that's the case, i'm surprised you couldn't reproduce it
<jgdx> kenvandine, whether or not the itemselector is enabled depends on rdoSettings.technologyPreference. If that's "", the selector is disabled. That's the only thing disabling the selector.
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, which is why it should be re-enabled when rdoSettings comes back, right?
<kenvandine> that's exactly where i see the warning printed from
<kenvandine> so maybe need some debug output from inside that else
<kenvandine> to verify
<kenvandine> jgdx, perhaps that warning getting printed it making me focus to much on that
<jgdx> aah, gotcha
<kenvandine> jgdx, so basically it doesn't seem to try to switch the pref if i try to change it a second time
<kenvandine> jgdx, unless i back out and back in
<kenvandine> maybe it just isn't finished changing?
<jgdx> kenvandine, is something selected when it's disabled?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> my phone updated... so don't have your code on it right now
<kenvandine> joys of running proposed :)
<jgdx> :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, so i think that warning was make me chase the wrong issue :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think it is working fine, it just doesn't output any to make me think it worked
<kenvandine> jgdx, it might be useful for the short term to have delegateClicked print output for the pref requested and also print output in onTechnologyPreferenceChanged
<kenvandine> so we can be more confident on what is actually happening
<kenvandine> jgdx, i do think it's really working... but would be nice to see it happening, especially as more people on more operators start using it
<jgdx> kenvandine, agreed. But that's awesome!
<mhall119> bzoltan: didn't we use to have a screen to manage chroots in qtc?
<mhall119> oh, nvm,I found it
<jgdx> Wellark, are those uis in a branch somewhere?
<davmor2> guys on the phone in settings → Diagnostics it says previous error reports.  When I click on it it takes me to Error Tracker but shows me nothing should it?
<jgdx> kenvandine, addressed your comments. Thanks! :)
<kenvandine> thx
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, and there is a bug open for that, bdmurray should know about it
<ogra_> or ev
<davmor2> ev_: ^
<davmor2> thanks ogra_
<kenvandine> jgdx, how about my question about data roaming vs. cellular roaming?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I replied inline, but according to the docs it referers to data roaming.
 * kenvandine grumbles about inline comments :)
<jgdx> :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you save your comments?  i'm not seeing them
<jgdx> how do I save them? ha
<kenvandine> ah... at the top there is some save comments link
<kenvandine> it isn't obvious :)
<jgdx> right
<kenvandine> i did the same thing yesterday :)
<jgdx> I'll call the doctor it's so obvious
<kenvandine> seb128 schooled me :-p
<jgdx> :d
<kenvandine> jgdx, so if that's data roaming, how do you toggle cellular roaming?
<bzoltan> mhall119: It is still there in the Tools->Options->Ubuntu
<mhall119> bzoltan: yeah, just took me a minute to remember
<mhall119> bzoltan: we're going to need a way to build scopes for 14.10, but test them on a 14.04 host
<mhall119> can I run the scope build in a chroot and display it in the scope test tool running on 14.04?
<bzoltan> mhall119: I guess it will need .deb packaging.
<mhall119> bzoltan: not installing it on the host system, just being able to test it as a developer
<cwayne> couldnt we run it as if it were an app
<cwayne> i.e. click pkg it and run in a 14.10 emulator
<jgdx> kenvandine, not sure if that's possible atm. not in the spec at least. Note that this branch only updates that switch according to the spec https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#A.2BIBw-Cellular.2BIB0_settings_on_phone
<mhall119> cwayne: probably, but then you're not using the test tool that makes testing it easy
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... great
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, waiting for CI to run
<jgdx> kenvandine, exiting
<mhall119> beuno: alecu: when do we get the ability to browse apps back in the ubuntu store scope?
<mhall119> bzoltan: making the click chroot was successful, but it didn't create a new kit for me based on it
<mhall119> should it be doing that?
<bzoltan> mhall119: no, the kits are auto created when you have a new device
<mhall119> any reason why we don't do the same when you have a new click chroot?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  a Kit is a link between the app being developped and the sysroot (chroot in our case) and the Device. So when you create a chroot the QtC does make you a Kit, but it does not know what architecture and what device you want to use. So it is not certain. Obviously from that direction it cannot be. But when you create an emulator or plug in a device it will show you the button "Autocreate Kit" in the Device tab... you click on it and it will ch
<bzoltan> mhall119: so the automatic Kit  creation when chroots are created is not good and will go away anyway. the workflow is from the Device direction.
<mhall119> bzoltan: ok, so what's the plan for supporting scope development? Will we have to run scopes in the emulator to test them or will be able to use the scope test tool?
<bzoltan> mhall119: I do not know
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^
<mhall119> we'll need to get this figured out so we can start growing a community around scope development
<mhr3> mhall119, in 1404? no scope tool
<alecu> mhall119: we are working on adding that back. But it will probably return as an alphabetically sorted list per department, not as a list of "last submitted", like it used to.
<mhall119> mhr3: we need to support developers who have 14.04 on their laptop
<mhr3> mhall119, they'll be able to deploy
<mhall119> alecu: no plans to have a way to change the order? alphabetical, newest, highest rated?
<mhr3> mhall119, either to device or to emulator(maybe?)
<mhall119> mhr3: for debugging?
<mhr3> mhall119, not known atm
<mhall119> mhr3: bzoltan: we'll need to decide on these things, should we setup a call for tomorrow or next week to go over the developer story for scopes?
<alecu> mhall119: changing the sort order will not happen for rtm
<mhr3> mhall119, that call was today, did you talk to dpm?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  sure, if you wish. I would need to know the technical implications of the decision. What need to be backported and what is exactly expected.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, emulator, the approach is the same as apps, as I document in the overview
<mhall119> pmcgowan: which overview?
<mhall119> mhr3: I'll get with dpm so he can update me then
<pmcgowan> mhall119, the document I asked you to review and get on d.u.c
<pmcgowan> that clarifies all of this
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ah, ok, I'll go back and re-read it
<dpm> mhall119, ack, let's sync up later on
<pmcgowan> mhall119, but a meeting on this would be good
<mhall119> the first time I was reading it from the perspective of the website editor, not a scopes author :)
<pmcgowan> indeed, author is more important ;)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I'll schedule one for next week so I can get sync'ed with dpm first
<pmcgowan> ack
<mhall119> pmcgowan: well I want to write a scope now :)
<pmcgowan> me too
<pmcgowan> first I need to learn go
<mhall119> I need to learn C++
<pmcgowan> forget that ancient language
<cwayne> writing a go scope is super easy
<dpm> pmcgowan, indeed you better try with the c++ scopes first, afaiui, we're not yet recommending go scopes
 * cwayne was gonna work on a template for it
<pmcgowan> nice
<mhall119> any progress on supporting javascript for scopes?
<mhall119> or was that just a wild idea
<pmcgowan> I think there are plans but not sure when
<dpm> I believe JS is post-RTM, thostr_ mentioned
<thostr_> dpm: yes, js is post rtm
<dpm> thanks
<bondj> hello
<bondj> i just came here to check the progress of available phone images since im in need of a new device 8)
<bondj> so nexus is supported best or how are the community maintained images?
<bondj> and what about those 2 partners of canonical can anybody here tell me when those phones will be available?
<tomdp> It looks to me like we only know who the partners are. Neither of them have, to my knowledge, released any information to the public about the phones. As always, all we know is "it'll be ready when it's ready."
<bondj> okay, back to the current state then :) how are the images doing? which devices run best currently? i guess the nexus ones?
<ogra_> nexus4, 7 (2013) and 10
<bondj> and how are the community maintained ones doing?
<ogra_> there is a nexus5 port that seems to do quite well
<ogra_> not sure about others
<bondj> actually my purchase decision depends on the ubuntu touch support heheh :) i don't mind if the device is a year or 2 old.
<bondj> what do you think are the biggest problems currently? hows the availability of apps right now?
<bondj> i mean the trailer and all shows youtube, facebook ,etc. but whos developing this facebook app? facebook themselves?
<bondj> id really like to see the apps :)
<mhall119> bondj: if you want an Ubuntu Phone right now, a Nexus 4 is your best bet
<bondj> yeah i already thought so. now what about the available apps? which ones are there already? :)
<bondj> cant find em
<bondj> xD
<mhall119> bondj: there's a lot of them, are you interested in anything specific?
<bondj> yeah how about a link to the software center or whatever it is called on ubuntu touch
<mhall119> the web front-end to the store isn't up yet, so unfortunately there's no easy way to browse them without a device
<mhall119> but it's being worked on already
<bondj> ah thats why i didnt find em
<bondj> :P
<bondj> is there some kind of emulator i can throw the image to eat at and browse the store?
<bondj> there must be
<bondj> :D
<dobey> what are you trying to do?
<bondj> well id love to see the published apps
<bondj> but i dont have a phone yet :) my phone is like one of the first android phones heheh :)
<mhall119> bondj: yes there is an emulator
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah emulator i guess would be the "best" option
<dobey> though the x86 emulator won't show you all the apps
<mhall119> bondj: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<dobey> some apps are arm only
<bondj> ah, sweet
<bondj> creating emulator  instance right now beyaoutch
<bondj> ;D
<maffo999> hello room
<maffo999> quick question for you guys
<maffo999> is flashing ubuntu touch from a aubuntu x64 installation working?
<maffo999> i'm trying to flash my device but cannot get it done in any way
<maffo999> i've opened a question here https://askubuntu.com/questions/493802/unable-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-my-nexus-7-32gb but got no response
<maffo999> anyone willing to help me please?
<kenvandine> jgdx, tested the new debs, work great!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you look at the CI failure?
<jgdx> kenvandine, goodie
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm guessing that's a transient error... and a rebuild might work
<kenvandine> failed to download some file...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, cool will grab those to test with
<pmcgowan> maffo999, that should work yes, is that the newer nexus 7 from last year?
<pmcgowan> yeah flo should work
<pmcgowan> maffo999, did you get the tools from the phablet-team tools ppa?
<davmor2> maffo999: the boot where you saw the Ubuntu Logo and the loading bar underneath did you actually let that finish?  That was the device flashing
<jgdx> kenvandine, I have currently no rebuild permissions.
<kenvandine> i'll do it
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<davmor2> maffo999: please note it takes a while to setup the system
<kenvandine> jgdx, i need to run out for lunch, if that passes i'll approve the branch when i get back
<jgdx> kenvandine, aight. I'll pop out too. Later!
<maffo999> the point is that when the animation starts the ubuntu-device-flash programs quits
<maffo999> i got it from the universe/multiverse repo since i'm running 13.10 and they say the additional repos are only for 12.04
<maffo999> i'm not really sure how the proper flashing procedure works since i've never seen it done before
<maffo999> once i run the ubuntu-device-flash command what do i have to expect?
<dobey> maffo999: ubuntu-device-flash works fine for me
<maffo999> would you mind to explain me how it works then?
<dobey> it's supposed to exit if your device is at the point of the ubuntu spinner/installing animation
<dobey> as everything left to do is on the device itself
<maffo999> fine, so there happens the real flashing
<maffo999> and all i need to do is wait apparently?
<bondj> howdy
<bondj> i just wanted to try the emulator to see which apps are available. however i end up with a black screen on the emulator
<bondj> it runs though since im logged in at terminal and all
<jdstrand> popey: not sure if we talked about this, but I will be fixing bug #1339686 today
<ubot5> bug 1339724 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1339686 GMail app crashes on start up" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339724
<popey> super. while you're here... ahayzen had a q for you I think...
<popey> nope, I lie, nik90_ did ☻
<ahayzen> popey, did i...
<jdstrand> nik90_: you mentioned a denial for /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/. did you file a bug? I'll add that path to the audio abstraction
<popey> thats the one.
<jdstrand> aha :)
<bondj> hey guys, can anyone tell me why ubuntu emulator shows a black screen? i just wanted to see the available apps and installed the emulator, created an instance but the screen stays black even though i can login at the terminal
<ahayzen> jdstrand, do you know if is there a bug for the ringtones not playing in system-settings, or is that part of the same thing?
 * ahayzen hijacks nik90_'s question
<jdstrand> ahayzen: I would suspect that to be a different bug since system-settings is not confined
<ahayzen> jdstrand, that was nik90_ 's thought as well... i'll check later if there is a bug and file one if there isn't, thanks
<jdstrand> ahayzen: it is probably that media-hub-scanner needs rules added
<jdstrand> ahayzen: do 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' when you see the problem and file a bug (ping me if it isn't obvious as to which package)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ok thanks
<bondj> i can see that the emulator still is hogging my cpu though
<nik90_> jdstrand: hey thanks, so I would need to add audio to the .json file?
<nik90_> jdstrand: I haven't filed a bug yet. Which project would I report it against?
<nik90_> bondj: are you using the i386 emulator?
<nik90_> bondj: it works fine for me
<bondj> nik90_, i use ubuntu-emulator which seems to run qemu with arm
<nik90_> bondj: ah ok...let me grab a link which shows how to use the new i386 emulator which is so much faster and better
<nik90_> bondj: http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<bondj> nik90_, thx, i already wondered why the arch parameter didnt work
<nik90_> bondj: I think you should try creating the emulator using Qtcreator which provides a nice gui to all this
<nik90_> jdstrand: reported the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1340326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340326 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "No security policy to allow reading the /usr/share/ubuntu/ringtones folder" [High,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> nik90_: thanks!
<nik90_> charles: I have created bug 1340329 to track the automatic phone unlocking when an alarm is triggered
<ubot5> bug 1340329 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Phone should turn on screen and unlock it when an alarm is triggered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340329
<nik90_> charles: I was told that you were assigned to implement it
<charles> nik90_, thanks
<jdstrand> jhodapp: hi! did you see my question in bug #1337582?
<ubot5> bug 1337582 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "camera-app needs access to shared pipe" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337582
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yes, just haven't had a moment to reply...sorry
<jdstrand> that's ok
<jdstrand> just wanted to make sure you saw it
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yeah, I'll answer it now while I eat my lunch
<jhodapp> jdstrand: replied
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> jhodapp: ok, so, unless there are implementation flaws (which are just bugs that we can fix later on), a malicious app with access to /android/micshm can't do anything to DoS the service or to record in the background, correct?
<charles> rsalveti, does this look correct to you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1340329/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340329 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Phone should turn on screen and unlock it when an alarm is triggered" [High,Triaged]
<jhodapp> jdstrand: correct, because there technically would be a reader on the Android side always open, but it won't be doing any reads unless triggered by kicking off the recording process
<rsalveti> charles: yes
<charles> rsalveti, cool, thanks for confirming
<rsalveti> np
<jdstrand> jhodapp: could a malicious app could in theory interfere with an app that is already recording?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i updated my content-hub branch, should do just what you asked for
<jhodapp> jdstrand: in theory yes...I need to see if I could have the active reader/writer pair open the named pipe exclusively
<jhodapp> jdstrand: so that only one writer is allowed
<kenvandine> elopio: hey, about the test peer for your autopilot testing, can that be in a separate debian package?
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, it can.
<kenvandine> elopio: i'm thinking about adding that in the content-hub source and create a content-hub-test-peer package
<kenvandine> which you could depend on
<kenvandine> cool
<elopio> kenvandine: that would be good. But would you like to have a package for each testability thing that we add?
<elopio> lets say that we add a python module to set up a dbus mock for the content hub, would you put it in content-hub-test-dbus, or would it better to group everything in something like content-hub-testability ?
<kenvandine> i'd say all together
<elopio> kenvandine: ok, then it sounds like you need something more general than content-hub-test-peer. But any name works for me, feel free to ignore it :)
<elopio> kenvandine: I have another questions. Is this going to work on the desktop at some point? When I click the address book avatar on the desktop, it just keeps loading forever.
<elopio> I'm not sure if this test with the peer will be mobile only.
<elopio> s/questions/question. That's it for today.
<kenvandine> eventually
<kenvandine> i'd think it should work now
<kenvandine> oh... yeah i know why
<kenvandine> it tries to open the default picture source
<kenvandine> which is com.ubuntu.gallery
<kenvandine> not gallery-app
<kenvandine> it isn't installed as a click on the desktop
<elopio> kenvandine: ok, that's cool.
<otherjon> hello all -- am I in the right place to ask about a bluetooth daemon failure on Nexus 7 LTE?
<otherjon> apparently bluetooth is a real conversation stopper around here :)
<otherjon> who should I talk to, or where should I go?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I think that would be a reasonable security improvement. I won't block adding the rule to policy though. pulseaudio itself isn't particularly great on this point aiui, and it too will need to be hardened
<jhodapp> jdstrand: indeed...exclusive pipe access would actually be an improvement over how AudioFlinger does it...I'm pretty sure it's using an unprotected pipe
<pmcgowan> otherjon, there's a bunch of work on BT about to land so depending you may want to see how that goes
<otherjon> pmcgowan: sounds reasonable -- is there a timeframe for the update?
<pmcgowan> otherjon, I expect next day or two
<pmcgowan> otherjon, you may want to log a bug anyway however
<otherjon> pmcgowan: thanks, I'll look for an update over the next several days -- bugs should be reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview ?
<otherjon> I just searched for "bluetooth" and got no results
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, where do bt bugs go?
<pmcgowan> otherjon, was it a bluez daemon issue?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: fyi, filed bug #1340345
<ubot5> bug 1340345 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "please use exclusive pipe access for /android/micshm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340345
<jdstrand> jhodapp: does this look good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776645/
<pmcgowan> otherjon, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez
<otherjon> pmcgowan: kern.log tells me "bluetooth-main" (I think I'm remembering correctly)
<otherjon> pmcgowan: I remember it didn't actually sound like the name of an executable
<otherjon> looking it up now
<jhodapp> jdstrand: change qtubuntu-camera binder service to be "qtubuntu-camera library"
<otherjon> pmcgowan: "bluetooth-touch main process terminated with status 1"
<jhodapp> jdstrand: otherwise looks great
<otherjon> pmcgowan: I couldn't find a "bluetooth-touch" daemon
<jdstrand> jhodapp: thanks!
<jhodapp> jdstrand: thanks for doing that
<jdstrand> np
<otherjon> pmcgowan: so I'm guessing it's not bluez?  but I don't know much about bluetooth
<pmcgowan> otherjon, let me check one more place
<otherjon> pmcgowan: thanks, I really appreciate your help
<pmcgowan> otherjon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluetooth-touch I would suppose
<jhodapp> jdstrand: are you an LP member of "Ubuntu Developers"?
<otherjon> pmcgowan: heh -- I didn't find the executable, so I didn't look for reporting the bug (and I've been vaguel assuming this is a known issue anyway)...  I'll file the bug.  Thanks for your help!
<pmcgowan> otherjon, ok vg
<jdstrand> jhodapp: probably, what is the launchpad id for that group?
<jhodapp> jdstrand: ubuntu-devel-discuss-lists
<jhodapp> jdstrand: are you able to change the maintainer of that project? I don't seem to be part of the group that it currently is under, even though I'm mostly driving qtubuntu-camera these days
<jhodapp> jdstrand: so I can't triage the bugs
<jdstrand> jhodapp: oh, do you mean ubuntu-core-dev?
<jdstrand> I am a core-dev
<jhodapp> jdstrand: oh, maybe it is...I looked at the wrong thing
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yeah, I'm not a core-dev
<jdstrand> qtubuntu-camera is in universe
<jdstrand> I think if you are a motu, you will be able to upload and triage those bugs. if not, you either need to become one, or get ppu rights (per package upload)
<jdstrand> jhodapp: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yeah, I just won't have time to do that for a while
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> do you want me to set the triage state for that?
<jhodapp> jdstrand: that'd be great, thanks...and set to high priority
<jdstrand> done
<cyphermox_> pmcgowan: against bluez
<cyphermox_> otherjon: the fixes pmcgowan mentioned are lots of design updates and fixes, I'm about to push it to a ppa again if you want to give it a shot
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks :) any ideas when it will land in an image or when i can add a silo?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i need reviews still
<ahayzen> kenvandine, cool
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you comment on the MP?
<kenvandine> bfiller, can you review that branch for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/content_item_move/+merge/226173
<ahayzen> kenvandine, what do u want me to say?
<kenvandine> just give it a +1 that it does what you need
<kenvandine> and a code review wouldn't be discouraged :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok will do :)
<kenvandine> thx
<bfiller> kenvandine: I will look
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> elopio: i have a rough autoexporter in a branch if you want to play with it
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/testability
<kenvandine> elopio: that adds a content-hub-testability package, which installs a source for pictures
<bfiller> kenvandine: do we need to bump the version or something as this is a new api?
<kenvandine> it should show up in the peer picker
<kenvandine> bfiller, no, it's not breaking api
<kenvandine> just adding new
<kenvandine> and it's purely QML api
<kenvandine> so nothing will link with it, etc
<bfiller> kenvandine: ack
<bfiller> kenvandine: how would I test this MR (other than looking at code)?
<kenvandine> elopio: when selected, it automatically charges the transfer and exits when it's collected
<kenvandine> bfiller, i have a branch of my hub-importer that exercises it
<kenvandine> if you want
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes please, just put a comment in the MR about how to run it, etc and I'll try
<kenvandine> bfiller, commented
<kenvandine> bfiller, i'm confident it couldn't break any existing apps, so very low risk
<bfiller> kenvandine: let me get a silo
<kenvandine> but it would be nice to get ahayzen using it in music-app to get some real testing
<pmcgowan> bfiller, hey, known bug? x-ofono-unkown missed call
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, did you run the autopilot tests on your phone?
<pmcgowan> nope
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i had that after i had phonesim run
<bfiller> pmcgowan: thought that was fixed a while ago
<pmcgowan> yeah it was I thought
<bfiller> pmcgowan: how do you get it?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah but we still need some work our end and in the mediascanner2 ....
<bfiller> maybe we missed a case
<pmcgowan> call from a number not in my book
<pmcgowan> the number displayed I think on the notification, I declined the call
<kenvandine> ahayzen, well, it'll work you just need to restart your phone to see it :)
<pmcgowan> bfiller, maybe the number was blocked, I cant open it in recent calls
<bfiller> pmcgowan: probably blocked yes
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so how would you expect the movement of the file to occur? would you expect the music app to automatically move to it into the location and then play it... or would you expect the app to ask the user anything?
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^
<bfiller> see pmcgowan question
<kenvandine> ahayzen, that's a design question :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hah ,.... more design questions
<kenvandine> ahayzen, but... i think i'd lean toward showing the user
<salem_> pmcgowan, do you see the entry for that call in the call log?
<kenvandine> then letting them say yes or no
 * ahayzen is making a mega design mail :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, and you can display the metadata you get before the move
<kenvandine> instead of relying on the model
<pmcgowan> salem_, you mean in Recent, if so yes
<salem_> pmcgowan, ok, I supposed that was a blocked number then
<salem_> *suppose
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah so it could say it is going to move the file x to the location y .... yes | no ... and then once done dump you to the now playing with the track selected
<pmcgowan> salem_, surely we have a string like "Unknown caller" ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, you can even let them play it before they save it, since you'll have it in MediaPlayer
<kenvandine> like a preview before saving
<kenvandine> you probably don't want to show them the location
<kenvandine> just the song metadata
<kenvandine> "Add this song to your library" sort of thing
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah... we'll just need to make sure that our Player {} is fine with something not in the model then it will automatically work with our toolbar actions/seeking etc :)
<kenvandine> cool
<salem_> pmcgowan, looking at the code it doesn't seem we are handling that case. is it easy for you to take a screenshot?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'll have a play about later/tomorrow see what i can get going
<pmcgowan> salem_, certainly
<pmcgowan> but it just says x-ofono-unknown with the time
<salem_> pmcgowan, ahh, then it is certainly a blocked number
<kenvandine> ahayzen, cool
<pmcgowan> salem_, I wasnt really paying attention, just declined it
<pmcgowan> but yeah
<ahayzen> kenvandine, too many cool things to work on :)
<otherjon> cyphermox_: thanks, I'll be happy to give the new package a try and report back, if you think it's likely to solve my problem ("bluetooth-touch main process terminated with status 1" in kern.log) -- is that likely?
<salem_> pmcgowan, we specifically change to that string when the caller number is hidden.
<kenvandine> ahayzen, story of my life :)
<ahayzen> hehe
<pmcgowan> salem_, why?
<cyphermox_> otherjon: no
<pmcgowan> salem_, need better text I guess
<salem_> pmcgowan, well, it's an internal thing, we should be comparing that in the dialer and replace by a proper text.
<cyphermox_> for that I suggest you edit /etc/init/bluetooth.conf , add -d to the end of the Exec line, and restart to try to reproduce the bug
<otherjon> cyphermox_: too bad, but thanks for the info
<cyphermox_> otherjon: when you reproduce it, add /var/log/syslog to the bug report
<pmcgowan> salem_, ok will file a bug
<pmcgowan> salem_, also in the indicator
<otherjon> cyphermox_: it's 100% reproducible -- but why /var/log/syslog?  the error shows up in kern.log
<salem_> pmcgowan, we use x-ofono-private and x-ofono-unknown. They are  being replaced in the notification, but probably not in the call log or the indicator.
<otherjon> cyphermox_: pmcgowan: bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluetooth-touch/+bug/1340352/+activity
<cyphermox_> otherjon: if you enable debugging in bluez as above, the logs will appear in syslog
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340352 in bluetooth-touch (Ubuntu) "kern.log: "bluetooth-touch main process terminated with status 1"" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox_> maybe kern.log too, but syslog usually has all the info you might need, then nothign is missing ;)
<cyphermox_> oh, wait a second
<cyphermox_> I misread, sorry
<otherjon> cyphermox_: I can't find "as above" -- how do I enable debugging in bluez
<cyphermox_> this is for bluetooth-touch...
<cyphermox_> otherjon: what's the codename for nexus 7?
<otherjon> cyphermox_: flo, I think? this is the LTE version, if it makes a difference -- just a minute, I'll confirm
<bfiller> pmcgowan, salem_ : I see the same thing, I block caller id then call the phone. the notification correctly shows "Unknonw caller" but the messaging menu and call log show x-ofono-unknown
<bfiller> I will file a bug
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ok I will stop
<bfiller> pmcgowan, salem_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1340386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340386 in telephony-service "x-ofono-unknown displayed in msg menu and call log" [High,New]
<otherjon> cyphermox_: ro.product.device = deb
<otherjon> cyphermox_: that's the codename you were referring to?
<cyphermox_> otherjon: right now you should be able to copy /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-mako.conf to /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-deb.conf
<cyphermox_> otherjon: should be yes
<cyphermox_> or you know, to be safer, copy flo to deb
<pmcgowan> bfiller, should that be on dialer and indicator-messages?
<cyphermox_> otherjon: I'll fix this very very soon so that this mucking around isn't necessary
<bfiller> pmcgowan: dont' think so, the service is what populates those I believe. at least for the menu
<bfiller> I'll add dialer too
<elopio> kenvandine: woohoo.
<pmcgowan> bfiller, it does but salem_ was thinking the UI parts should map it
<pmcgowan> although then three places to do it
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yeah, we should do it one place only ideally
<elopio> kenvandine: the branch that will use it is from Richard that's already EOD. So we'll work on it tomorrow.
<kenvandine> elopio: you can take it for a spin if you like... i need to do more work on it still
<otherjon> cyphermox_: ugh, "read-only file system", I must not have made it writeable yet (and my cable and dev setup are at home) -- I'll try that mako.conf file tonight.  Do I need to reboot, or is there an easier way to reconfigure?
<kenvandine> we need to be able to respond to different content types... so the same exporter could provide pictures, contacts, etc
<kenvandine> and it should include real files too... right now it charges the transfer with files that don't exist
<salem_> pmcgowan bfiller, the problem is that we don't want to store the final translated string into the history-service db as it needs to be translatable.
<cyphermox_> otherjon: to make it writable you'll need to run phablet-config writable-image, and then copy /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-flo.conf to /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-deb.conf and reboot
<otherjon> cyphermox_: flo.conf or mako.conf?
<cyphermox_> use flo, just in case mako is a little different
<cyphermox_> it really shouldn't, but just to be safe
<bfiller> salem_: true for the dialer-app
<otherjon> cyphermox_: (I don't have the cable here, and don't have phablet dev tools installed here, so it'll have to wait 7-8 hours or so)
<otherjon> cyphermox_: I'll give that a try -- thanks a lot for your help
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> wihtout a cable how are you getting on the device, via the terminal?
<elopio> kenvandine: got it. Yes, we need a real file to check it back on the address book. But sounds really nice and faster than what I expected.
<elopio> thanks.
<otherjon> cyphermox_: yes, I'm hoping to eventually use the Nexus 7 as a replacement for my old netbook
<otherjon> cyphermox_: that terminal will be getting plenty of use! ... and you can see the reason I want to be using a bluetooth keyboard... :)
<cyphermox_> otherjon: I see
<cyphermox_> the bluetooth keyboard is going to be another hurdle
<cyphermox_> currently we don't handle mouse or keyboard.
<cyphermox_> ^ pmcgowan: maybe we want to just enable them, it mostly should work out of the box
<pmcgowan> cyphermox_, if you think it will just work, but we are not committed to it
<otherjon> cyphermox_: I'm happy to be an alpha tester, or if there's any other way I can help...  I don't know anything about bluetooth, but I can code
<cyphermox_> well, in reality mouse just won't show a cursor at all, so that part isn't exaclty useful
<dobey> YAY GPS ON NEXUS 5
<otherjon> keyboard, on the other hand... well, let's just say that the onscreen keyboard wasn't intended for heavy terminal users :)
<dobey> or for people with complex passwords, or that type in URLs :)
<tedg> Kaleo, Why is there PopupUtils.open(foo) instead of foo.visible = true ?
<dobey> but that's true on android and ios too
<otherjon> dobey: very true... but that's why I don't have an android or ios device :)
<Kaleo> tedg, PopupUtils.open(foo) is very bad API design
<tedg> Kaleo, Heh, will foo.visible work?
<Kaleo> tedg, however  foo.visible = true is not a good idea either because we don't want the component to be instantiated all the time even when not needed
<Kaleo> tedg, nope it won't; for now you have to use PopupUtils
<otherjon> cyphermox_: if there's any way I can help alpha-test BT keyboard support or any other way I can help, let me know
<tedg> Kaleo, Ah, okay. It just destroys some of the declarative-ness of the code.
<cyphermox_> ok
<Kaleo> tedg, it does, it's bad
<Kaleo> tedg, sorry about that
<tedg> Kaleo, I'll let you go this time, make sure it doesn't happen again! ;-)
<tedg> First time I've seen the popup stuff before in this review.
<tedg> Now I'm going to use them everywhere! <evil laugh>
<Kaleo> tedg, it's actually very old code, 2 years nearly
<tedg> Kids these days. "very old" grumble, grumble, "2 years", grumble, grumble.
<cwayne> dobey: gps on n5?
<dobey> cwayne: yeah, updated today and saw the gps switch was on. and it seems to have got a fix and works in the osmtouch maps app for me
<bfiller> kenvandine: MR approved, building in silo 3
<bfiller> kenvandine: tested the sample importer and all working well
<kenvandine> bfiller, cool
<cwayne> dobey: hm, didnt work for me
<dobey> cwayne: i think i'll take it with me in a bit when i go out to get food, to see if it locks on
<dobey> now if all the other issues could be fixed too…
<dobey> battery indicator properly goes all the way to 100% now too
<dobey> backlight still stays on forever though :-/
<dobey> hmm, clock app fails to start thugh, so can't add an alarm to test that
<bfiller> Saviq: around?
<kgunn> jhodapp: hey, can i just adb push mp3's into home/phablet/Music ? ...i did, but they're not showing up...curious if i'm "doing it wrong"
<kgunn> & yes i verified they're on the device
<jhodapp> kgunn: no, they're not owned by phablet then
<jhodapp> kgunn: use mtp
<kgunn> mm
<popey> mtp is busted
<jhodapp> kgunn: just chown phablet *.mp3 then
<kgunn> popey: jhodapp cheers!
<jhodapp> awesome
<kenvandine> did i just get a real push notification about an update that's ready?
<kenvandine> mind blown!
<kgunn> popey: jhodapp ok....so whatever caused local music to stop with screen going off isn't the latest mir...i just test image110 when mir0.4.0 went in...
<kgunn> music is continuing to play just fine
<kgunn> mir hasn't changed a thing since then
<jhodapp> kgunn: ok
<dobey> jhodapp, kgunn: just upgraded to 124 on my n5, and music is playing with screen off in music app here
<jhodapp> dobey: good to know, thanks
<kgunn> sound like the issue was local to popey ;P
<popey> kgunn: and your phone isnt plugged into usb?
<kgunn> popey: nope
<popey> ok
<popey> hmm, thanks, and sorry for taking your time on that
<kgunn> popey: no worries at all....fwiw, i'm on image 110 on N4, were you testing on n4 ?
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> popey, so why are only u and me seeing it lol
<rpadovani> Hey guys, I need an hand. I red the documentation, but I don't understand... So I have a component. A script create some objects with Component.createObject() function.
<rpadovani> How can I destroy all objects at a some point?
<popey> ahayzen: well, I'm using your build..
<popey> ahayzen: lemme remove that and revert to the store build
<ahayzen> popey, ... and ur build....?
<ahayzen> popey, hang on my build of the app? surely not ah,... unless our custom clicks we are installing aren't included in the lifecycle exception?
<popey> lets see
<ahayzen> popey, just installed the store one and its working \o/
<popey> yay
<ahayzen> popey, so that must be the case then?
<popey> your fault
<popey> :D
 * ahayzen hides
<popey> hehe
<ahayzen> popey, are you seeing the same behaviour?
<popey> well, thats super fab news IMO
<ahayzen> popey, note i only did one quick test as well lol
<popey> having trouble doing the un-re-install
<popey> gimmie 5
<ahayzen> popey, cool
<popey> doing this inbetween shouting at scottish people on telly
<ahayzen> popey, scottish people? what have they done now?
<popey> Question Time
<ahayzen> popey, ah
<ahayzen> popey, are they debating about building hadrian's wall again?
<popey> ya
<ahayzen> oh dear
<popey> ok, a bit of adele is helping
<ahayzen> haha not abba?
<popey> not today
<popey> ABBA is for weekends
<ahayzen> haha
<popey> love that we now have flight mode
<popey> now you can use phones on planes :D
<ahayzen> yep flight mode = silent mode for me at the moment lol
<popey> i would like a "STFU" mode
<popey> no notifications, no sound, no alarms
<popey> but allow network
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> dammit, welcome screen lockup
 * popey reboots and tries again
<ahayzen> popey, thats really not useful lol
<kgunn> jhodapp: do you already have a bug on scrubbing/ff ?...i'll just keep moving on if you say 'yes'
<trist_> hello
<trist_> Anyone here?
<pmcgowan> trist_, better to ask your question then hope for the best
<sarnold> trist_: 238 give or take.. :)
<trist_> WEll i just completly installed Ubuntu 14.04 onto my pc, however its giving me a few errors finding stuff in the HDD, furthermore it is bringing me to a Login/pass interface on a black screen
<trist_> no help?
<sarnold> trist_: ah, I was sort of expecting some further details.. but now I notice the channel; this channel is focused on ubuntu's phone/tablet/converged devices development; standard desktop issues are probably better asked in #ubuntu
<ahayzen> kenvandine, you still about?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ignore me.... victor came up with the use case of what would happen if the dest already existed and would that be caught....but then we realised that the QFile::rename() will fail and therefore it will return false... so all good :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-11
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> where can i find all the touch apps instead of categories?
<piiramar> good morning
<piiramar> I could need help with a build issue. I can compile telephony-service natively in mako with dpkg-buildpackage (it takes quite a while though).
<piiramar> But when trying to build it on my host PC (running Trusty) with sbuild, I get
<piiramar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<piiramar>  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf : Depends: suru-icon-theme:armhf but it is not installable
<piiramar> which does not seem to make much sense (suru-icon-theme is platform-independent). Am I missing some PPA or such?
<piiramar> full build log in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7778754/
<Mirv> Saviq: is piiramar's issue something you've seen in your cross-builds? it's not about transitional packages, but anyway about arch:all/any
<Saviq> Mirv, probably suru-icon-theme missing a M-A header
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, it's missing Multi-Arch: foreign
<Mirv> Saviq: an all package would need that?
<Saviq> Mirv, I didn't think so, but looks like it
<Saviq> Mirv, https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#Multi-Arch:_foreign_support_packages
<Saviq> gonna punt to xnox on #ubuntu-devel
<piiramar> Saviq: Mirv: makes sense, thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: wow, indeed, regardless of whether they're any or all. thanks!
<Saviq> piiramar, you can build ubuntu-themes with Multi-Arch: foreign locally and "inject" it into the sbuild from a local repo
<Mirv> yippee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Dependencies_involving_Architecture:_all_packages
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Local_packages
<Saviq> wonder if allowed is better or foreign
<Saviq> allowed probably
<jgdx> pitti, where should I file bugs against dbusmock?
<pitti> jgdx: ubuntu-bug python3-dbusmock will do
<jgdx> pitti, thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Population Day! :-D
<Saviq> piiramar, Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-themes/fix-multiarch/+merge/226418
<Saviq> piiramar, with the suru theme in ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-020 and with a change to telephony-service: lp:~saviq/telephony-service/fix-cross I could cross-build it now
<Saviq> hmm with the exception that it still tries to run tests
<piiramar> Saviq: thanks, I'll try that. the "inject local repo to sbuild" instructions above looked a bit scary.
<Saviq> piiramar, fortunately only a single-time setup step
<jgdx> seb128, hey, did you get to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 once more?
<seb128> jgdx, no, sorry I have been distracted by other things, it's next in my list, going to get to it in an hour or so
<jgdx> seb128, thanks!
<zhsj> hi,anyone has ported ubuntu-touch to samsung i9100g?
<piiramar> Saviq: works fine, thanks for the quick fix
<Saviq> piiramar, cheers, here's the fixes for telephony-service https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/telephony-service/fix-cross/+merge/226437
<ogra_> !devices | zhs
<ubot5> zhs: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> zhsj, i think there is a very old and outdated port to that device
<zhsj> i find someone successfully port ubuntu-touch to i9100. So i tried to port my i9100g
<zhsj> that truly an old phone. but only that phone i have that allow me to do some test.
<JoshStrobl> hey guys, I'm getting what seems to be a Unity crash (jumps back into showing the rotating Ubuntu icon then loads up Unity again) whenever I try to access the 7digital scope on r125. How can I debug it and where should I report the crash on Launchpad?
<davmor2> hey guys who wrote the 7digital scope?  In search I type Michael Jackson, I click on artists and I get a blank page.
<JoshStrobl> davmor2: it just crashes for me when I open it
<JoshStrobl> r125, utopic-proposed
<davmor2> JoshStrobl: it isn't crashing if you see the the spinning logo that is lightdm probably but why it would crash accessing a scope is beyond me
<JoshStrobl> davmor2: it isn't the spinning app loading logo, it is the actual ubuntu logo you see when the phone is booting up and Unity is loading.
<davmor2> JoshStrobl: Yes which would be the phone rebooting effectively which would most likely be lightdm crashing abd restarting
<davmor2> and even
<JoshStrobl> only happens when I launch the 7digital scope, no other scope does that.
<davmor2> scope works fine here for me so I'm not sure why you are seeing that
<JoshStrobl> "works fine for me" right..therefore a bug totally must not exist /s
<davmor2> JoshStrobl: I'm not saying that, I'm saying I'm not sure why you are seeing that because it works fine here
<davmor2> JoshStrobl: It might be that you have an app installed that I don't and the two clash, it could be that your phone didn't flash cleanly, it could be ..... I can neither confirm or deny any of those though as I can't reproduce it
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_ : hi! Do you guys have any update on how should the click scope pass the store signatures to packagekit/pkcon?
<cyphermox_> MacSlow, could you attach /var/log/syslog (or /var/log/syslog.1) for bug 1340710? I'd like to see when it started, and messages on boot before it started
<ubot5> bug 1340710 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "/var/log/kern.log gets spammed with rfkill messages" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340710
<MacSlow> cyphermox_, okidoki
<MacSlow> cyphermox_, hm... syslog.1 bzip'ed is around 26 KBytes.. but syslog bzip'ed is still 5 MBytes (135 MBytes extracted)
<cyphermox_> that's fine, it just means it didn't rotate
<MacSlow> cyphermox_, I'm not sure if lp will allow me such a big attachment
<cyphermox_> just send me syslog then; you can send by email if it's too big for lp.. or put it somewhere I can retrieve it
<MacSlow> cyphermox_, attachments worked
<cjwatson> alecu: sorry, haven't had time to look yet, will try to early next week
<mvo_> alecu, cjwatson: I'm happy to tackle it seems like we can either pass pairs of (click, signature) to the pk plugin or simply assume that each foo.click has a foo.signature file that can be used for the verificaiton
<mvo_> cjwatson, alecu: but of course I'm happy to wait for further input on this
<cjwatson> mvo_: the plan had been to embed the signature in the click package itself
<cjwatson> is that not workable for some reason?
<alecu> mvo_: passing pairs sounds like the easiest solution of those two from the click scope pov (since the click scope will use some folder for download of the signature, and the download manager will probably download the .click in a different one)
<cjwatson> mvo_: sorry, as I say I haven't had a chance to read up on this properly, but would like to before we do anything irreversible ...
<alecu> cjwatson: afaiui, the signature that will be verified on the device is the store one, not the developers'
<cjwatson> and I guess we don't want to have the store modify the package?
<alecu> cjwatson: and the store does not want to modify the .click file
<alecu> right
<mvo_> cjwatson: I have my info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ClickPackageSigning
<cjwatson> I guess that's sort of justifiable
<cjwatson> but sorry, I'll try to read through this properly on Monday
<mvo_> sure
<alecu> cjwatson: no problem. I'm being annoying because I want to be sure that we'll be able to do all of this before RTM :-)
<mvo_> I will look at how to implement it but won't start before we discuss this further :)
<cjwatson> mvo_,alecu: one thing I'm wondering is whether we could have the store concatenate the signature to the end of the .click file in transit (not unpack/repack or anything like that)
<cjwatson> I *think* that the debsigs format would permit something like that but as I say I need to check
<cjwatson> and that would save having to pass a pair of files around which I think will be cumbersome
<alecu> indeed
<mvo_> cjwatson, alecu: I guess we can clarify with mdeslaur in the meantime if that option was considered (just appending the signature)
<cjwatson> it should generally be possible to simply concatenate another ar element to the end; the thing I need to check is what happens in the event that there was already a signature there
<cjwatson> but yeah, sorry, this sort of thing is why I haven't said go ahead yet :)
<cjwatson> as far as I can see from debsigs.txt, the debsigs format is one ar element per signature
<cjwatson> the developer could add a maintainer signature, we could add an origin or archive signature or whatever
<cjwatson> and all of that *looks* like it's strictly concatenative
<mvo_> yeah, I was just reading the same file
<cjwatson> yep, confirmed, debsigs --sign=<type> just appends an ar element
<cjwatson> alecu: can you find out if the store could store detached signatures and append them in transit, please?
<cjwatson> given that I've checked that that's how the file format works
<cjwatson> it looks like that's a relatively minor modification to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ClickPackageSigning
<cjwatson> but it would simplify things substantially at the packagekit plugin end
<cjwatson> and it would let us use pre-existing tools to do the verification
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_ : sorry, was on a meeting. I'll talk to the store guys to find about concatenanting the files, thanks for checking.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> alecu: failing that, maybe the scope could concatenate them before feeding them to pkcon?
<alecu> cjwatson: that sounds doable too.
<mhr3> karni, can you show it to cjwatson or mvo_ ?
<karni> sure
<karni> cjwatson: mvo_: hey guys. so I did a dist-upgrade today on my utopic PC here, and that's what I got:
<karni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780376/
<karni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780381/
 * tedg 's webapp got rejected, is suing!
<alecu> cjwatson: I've brought pindonga and james_w` from the store, to discuss appending the signature to the clicks.
 * ogra_ didnt know you can buy pindonga and james_w` in stores :) 
<cjwatson> karni: bug 1334611
<ubot5> bug 1334611 in click (Ubuntu) "Can't update click if we have previously installed packages for users that were later deleted" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334611
<alecu> :-)
<ogra_> what did you pay for the bundle ?
<ogra_> :)
<james_w`> special offer, buy a pindonga and get a free james_w
<mvo_> karni: cjwatson is always faster than me :) what he said
<pindonga> ogra_, :)
 * karni looks
<cjwatson> I should re-review that branch
<pindonga> cjwatson, there are several issues we need to consider for appending signatures to click files
<pindonga> cjwatson, 1) we don't really want to modify the click files
<mvo_> karni: you can try the attached branch if you want
<pindonga> cjwatson, 2) we need to make it very clear what the sha of the click file refers to (alecu said you considered this and said it should be the sha of the combined data)
<cjwatson> pindonga: it's append-only, you can just cat the signature on the end
<pindonga> which makes things slightly more difficult, bc we need to compute the sha after appending the files
<pindonga> and right now it's being computed on upload of the click file
<cjwatson> so as I say I guess I'm fine with the scope doing this having thought of that idea
<cjwatson> I just don't want the scope to be passing two files through to pkcon
<alecu> pindonga: yes, because the sha-512 is verified by the download manager, who will be getting the combined files
<cjwatson> as long as the signature in the store is a debsigs-format ar element, not some other thing
<james_w`> cjwatson: what is the debsigs format?
<cjwatson> so that it can be concatenated and then passed to debsig-verify
<james_w`> currently it is specified and implemented as a detached gpg sig
<cjwatson> bzzzzt
<cjwatson> please don't do that
<cjwatson> it's done *with* gpg, but it's a format that's designed to allow embedding the sig into the package
<cjwatson> which means we can use debsig-verify to handle the verification for us, with flexible policies and stuff
<pindonga> cjwatson, what do you mean? when I asked mdeslaur about this, we agreed the signature was plain gpg detached sig
<cjwatson> I need that to be revisited
<cjwatson> but it's done with gpg under the hood, so it shouldn't be hard
<cjwatson> I posted about this months ago to -appstore-developers
<pindonga> cjwatson, yep, I read that thread, but it seems no agreement was reached :/
<cjwatson> that's not true
<pindonga> cjwatson, I won't discuss the security aspect of this...
<pindonga> whatever you and mdeslaur agree upon I can implement
<cjwatson> we agreed that this was a reasonable format to use, but nobody had time to implement it at the time and we decided to use transport security for the time being
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: so we can pop off the signature and recover the original package with hash?
<pindonga> I just would like we have an agreement and stick to it
<karni> mvo_: can I patch the /lib/click/user.vala on the system (can't find this), or do I need to rebuild click?
<james_w`> the signature format should be easy for us to change
<mvo_> karni: you need to rebuild click, sorry. vala is compiled
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: the signature is literally an extra ar element at the end; debsigs --sign=<whatever> preserves the original package intact as a prefix of the output file
<karni> mvo_: ah.. in that case, I need to get back to my stuff. sorry I can't test it now :(
<cjwatson> karni: just remove the bogus registrations from your click database - you don't need to recompile click
<cjwatson> karni: you probably have something under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/ which shouldn't exist if you don't have a phablet user
<karni> cjwatson: I know little how I would go about doing it
<mvo_> karni: no problem, as a workaround you could just re-add the user that you deleted for now (assuming that is what happend)
 * karni looks
<cjwatson> so remove that directory
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: --sign can be anything and we can write policies based on that; I think we can just do debsigs --sign=store
<cjwatson> actually, there's supposed to be an origin signature
<cjwatson> so --sign=origin would be correct
<cjwatson> that appends a _gpgorigin ar element to the end of the package
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: when we were talking about not modifying the package the developer uploaded, one of the reasons was to demonstrate that it was the very same file they uploaded
<cjwatson> save that off, have the scope stick it back on after download?
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: if we are able to do that even if we append a signature, then I'm ok with adding a second one
<karni> cjwatson: mvo_: indeed, purged click'ed scopes from /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ and /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/ and it works, thanks guys
<karni> I put stuff there when testing, and indeed that affected click
 * alecu likes having to avoid the scope downloading and verifying the hash of a second file, if it can all be part of the first.
<cjwatson> karni: only the .click/users/ bit was necessary, but yeah
<karni> :)
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: yeah, definitely - you can try it,   cp foo.click foo.click.signed && debsigs --sign=origin --default-key=KEYID foo.click.signed   and then confirm that foo.click is a prefix of foo.click.signed
<cjwatson> unfortunately debsigs doesn't have a detached mode, but that would be easy enough to do if we decided we wanted that
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: you can append an arbitrary number of signatures?
<mdeslaur> I would definitely prefer to have a single file also
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: yes
<cjwatson> you get _gpgfoo _gpgbar etc. elements
<cjwatson> so I expect maybe _gpgmaintainer _gpgorigin
<cjwatson> (again, sorry I didn't get to reviewing this design before, been rather swamped ...)
<cjwatson> I don't think this is too big a modification though
<pindonga> cjwatson, so we're aiming at using debsigs --sign instead of plain gpg for this?
<cjwatson> right, if possible?
<mdeslaur> ok, let me reread the thread one sec, and I'll modify the wiki page
<cjwatson> we then use a policy file along the lines of https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00394.html, obviously with the store key
<cjwatson> then customers can modify that to add extra policies, if say they only want to accept packages they've also signed
<james_w`> we want to avoid signing packages with the store key until they are published right?
<cjwatson> sounds right
<pindonga> well, we need to sign them before we publish them (but just right before)
<cjwatson> such customers can then do debsigs --sign=customername on top, and tweak their policy to require that sig
<james_w`> I think it's reasonable to assume that signing doesn't invalidate previous testing though
<cjwatson> or various things like that
<james_w`> given that it's an append
<cjwatson> right
<james_w`> pindonga: I think this can work ok, the signing step just changes to use debsigs and return the modified file
<james_w`> pindonga: sca then replaces the file in click-updown and re-computes the sha256
<alecu> james_w`: it's 512, right?
<james_w`> 512, yeah
<alecu> great
<james_w`> pindonga: does htat sound right?
<james_w`> the sha512 would be invalid for a short while
<cjwatson> annoyingly, debsigs --delete=origin doesn't recover the original file perfectly due to slight changes in the ar format; should possibly fix that
<cjwatson> but that's just a bug in --delete
<mdeslaur> cjwatson, pindonga, james_w`, alecu: ok, I'm fine with debsigs, I'll modify the wiki.
<cjwatson> great, thank you
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: yeah, that would be nice, but not a critical issue for now
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: thanks!
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_: mdeslaur: pindonga: james_w`: thanks for figuring this all out.
<cjwatson> (the difference is 0x20 => 0x2f in four different header bytes)
<mvo_> yeah, good that its sorted
<cjwatson> mvo_: so we'll then need to put a policy in place corresponding to the store's key - I wonder what package that belongs in
<cjwatson> we should possibly also look at a small patch to debsigs to support delivering extra policies under /custom, if mdeslaur is OK with that
<mvo_> cjwatson: I was thinking we could have a new click-verify or somesuch
<charles> jhodapp, ping
<cjwatson> mvo_: well, the thing I'm thinking of is that the policy is specific to the Ubuntu click store, and I don't know that I necessarily want click itself to hardcode that
<cjwatson> maybe it would be OK
<cjwatson> but I sort of want people to be able to reuse click elsewhere
<cjwatson> maybe a new click-ubuntu-policy package?
<mvo_> cjwatson: right, I mean a extra source package, but the name is probably not ideal, so more like ubuntu-click-store-verify  (or similar) maybe?
<pindonga> james_w`, cjwatson mdeslaur ok, let me double check all things to avoid confusion
<cjwatson> it could be in the click source package well enough, just as long as it's possible to install click without it
<pindonga> 1. we sign the click pkg with debsigs --sign=xxx
<cjwatson> pindonga: --sign=origin
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: re: /custom: possibly, we need to think about it a but first...we don't want users to be tricked into installing alternate stores, etc.
<pindonga> 2. we re-upload the signed pkg to click-updown
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: yeah, click packages can't put stuff in /custom of course
<mvo_> cjwatson: ok, I see no downside in puting it into a extra source (except the slightly higher overhead)
<pindonga> 3. we have no longer a need for separate signature file
<cjwatson> mvo_: I guess that's akin to apt vs. ubuntu-keyring
<mvo_> yes
<pindonga> cjwatson, origin is not supposed to be the developer's signature?
<pindonga> or is that maintainer?
<cjwatson> pindonga: the debsigs docs say that every signed file must have an origin signature, and other types may be defined by policy; the (dated) example they provide is "For instance, Debian, Helix, and Progeny would each provide an origin signature"
<pindonga> cjwatson, but we plan on asking devs to sign their packages
<pindonga> so what will we use for that?
<cjwatson> Right, so they'll use "maintainer"
<cjwatson> Or if you prefer a slightly different name, at your discretion
<pindonga> so signtype can be any string?
<cjwatson> Anything between 1 and 10 characters
<cjwatson> (inclusive)
<pindonga> cjwatson, I wish we had talked earlier
<cjwatson> sorry :/
<pindonga> cjwatson, not anybody's fault
<pindonga> cjwatson, at least it's before RTM :)
<cjwatson> the policy is looked up according to the origin signature, and may apply additional checks
<cjwatson> I think the term "origin" comes from its use in apt archives, where it basically means the archive you're fetching from
<cjwatson> slightly odd terminology but there you go
<mdeslaur> so 'origin' and 'maint'?
<cjwatson> fine by me
<mdeslaur> cjwatson, pindonga: ok, wiki updated
<pindonga> mdeslaur, thx
<pindonga> cjwatson, can you go over it once more please and confirm we're happy with it?
<pindonga> I'll change things based on that later
<cjwatson> pindonga: 'maint' is verified only by the store, right, not reverified on the device?
<cjwatson> I guess it must be that way since we won't have developer keys on the device
<pindonga> correct
<mdeslaur> right, 'maint' is only by the store on upload
<pindonga> right now it's not verified at all :)
<pindonga> but eventually we'll verify it on upload
<pindonga> and once verification passes, we'll sign the pkg with the store's key
<cjwatson> pindonga,mdeslaur: this looks great now, thanks
<mdeslaur> thanks cjwatson
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: so you'll add the debsig-verify step to packagekit?
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: either mvo or I will, yes
<mdeslaur> great, thanks
<mvo_> mdeslaur, cjwatson: I can work on this really soon, it will be added to click install directly (or is there a reason against this?)
<mdeslaur> mvo_: needs to be in whatever runs as the different user...pkcon?
 * mdeslaur can't remember
<cjwatson> which different user?
<cjwatson> clickpkg?
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: well, either root or clickpkg, but not the regular unprivileged user
<alecu> mvo_: the only reason I can think against you landing that really soon is "the store not signing the packages yet"
<cjwatson> right, click's packagekit plugin runs as root and calls click install as root; click install drops privileges to clickpkg at some point
<mvo_> right, my current plan was to make it part of click.install.ClickInstaller:audit()
<cjwatson> that sounds about right
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: oh, ok, great...I wasn't sure which components ran where, thanks
<mvo_> alecu: heh :) fair point, I guess I mean "make it ready", I certainly do not want to break the store
<alecu> mdeslaur: I've taken a look at the wiki, looks fine from the scope/download manager pov.
<cjwatson> yeah, we'll need to take care about the transition but it should be workable
<cjwatson> we can slot it in in a form that allows unsigned packages for the moment, I think
<mvo_> pindonga: do we have a public key already that I can use in the new ubuntu-click-store-policy
<cjwatson> then verify anything that comes with the origin signature
<pindonga> mvo_, I don't know
<cjwatson> then require the origin signature
<pindonga> cjwatson, mdeslaur ^ ?
<cjwatson> uh, hmm
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: hrm, keys... :)
<cjwatson> it should really be in our secure chain of trust
<cjwatson> but that's going to require travel
<cjwatson> bugger
<cjwatson> we're gonna need some more USB sticks
<cjwatson> I think we have to treat this the way we treat the archive key, with a secure sharded master and the ability to rollover
<cjwatson> agreed?
<mdeslaur> yes
<mvo_> yes
<cjwatson> so ... could somebody figure out a collection of shardholders?  I'm a holder on several things already, but I can make a trip to London for this if needed
<cjwatson> We could do it at the cloud sprint in early August, but that's probably too late
<cyphermox_> Wellark: so if I wanted to try hotspot, is the code already landed in the archive, or do I use a PPA or whatever?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, jdstrand is there a mechanism to trigger a "cleanup" when an app is uninstalled
<mvo_> cjwatson: fwiw, I think I fixed the debsigs --delete= foo bug, they are the same for me now
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: cleanup of what exactly?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, the current example is I make some events with the calendar, then uninstall calendar, I now have no UI for the event management
<pmcgowan> so I'd like to offer to remove them all
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: so I don't know the specifics here but in general it's the job of hooks to catch up after that kind of thing
<cjwatson> https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/hooks.html
<Wellark> cyphermox_: it's better to grab the configuration file from the bug report and drop it under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<cjwatson> though there is no mechanism for that to be interactive
<Wellark> and then activate with nmcli
<cjwatson> well, I suppose a hook could drop a note somewhere that something that's running in your session could pick up
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I see
<Wellark> cyphermox_: there is UI code in the system settings also, but you would need to run system settings with USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, what is in the way of it supporting UI?
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: hooks don't always run in UI context
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: so the approach I outlined is better - have the hook command in question leave a note somewhere that UI needs to be presented
<cjwatson> that's also IMO more robust than supporting UI directly
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, so like the app scope would see that and afterword prompt the user to cleanup?
<cjwatson> right, something like that, as I say I don't know the details here
<pmcgowan> yeah ok
<pmcgowan> somthing needs to be worked out
<zhsj> quit
<pmcgowan> will look for other examples, maybe not that much
<cjwatson> I assume that there's some system package which is responsible for events
<pmcgowan> there is a service, and the indicators to some extent
<cjwatson> So whatever that is would need to declare a hook which click packages such as calendar could attach to
<cjwatson> Probably the service
<cjwatson> And then it can ask something (maybe even the indicator?) to present a warning if the number of attached packages drops to zero
<cjwatson> Something like that
<pmcgowan> yeah I see
<Laney> can I run autopilot3 with phablet-test-run?
<tedg> alex-abreu, Is there a way to disable the browser location dialog in a webapp? Seems like browser shouldn't be doing the prompting there.
<alex-abreu> tedg, why shouldn't it do the prompting in the webapp?
<tedg> alex-abreu, Because the prompt would come from location service. It's not a webpage asking for permission, it's the whole app.
<tedg> alex-abreu, The browser needs it to add fine-grained support beyond what location service knows, webapps don't.
<alex-abreu> tedg, mmh ... yeah possibly, could you file a bug?
<tedg> alex-abreu, On which project?
<alex-abreu> tedg, lp:webbrowser-app w/ [webapp-container] in the title
<tedg> alex-abreu, bug 1340822
<ubot5> bug 1340822 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Webapps should be able to disable the location permission dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340822
<alex-abreu> tedg, thx
<kenvandine> popey: my content-hub branch that ahazen needed for music-app has landed, it'll be in the next image
<popey> nice one, thanks
<kenvandine> i'll look forward to importing music in music-app :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen!  my content-hub branch landed, should be in the next image
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome work thanks :)
<kenvandine> np
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'll try and work on our end over the weekend then all we'll need is support for reloading the models or something
<popey> ahayzen: ping if you need testing
<ahayzen> popey, will do thanks :)
<ahayzen> fginther, ping
<fginther> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> fginther, i think there is a 'dead' job on jenkins ? http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<ahayzen> fginther, its been running for 6hrs (generic-land)
<fginther> ahayzen, yep, let me see if I can put a stop to that
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks
<fginther> ahayzen, thanks for the notice. I added a job timeout to avoid this in the future (we'll see if it works as expected)
<ahayzen> fginther, awesome thanks :)
<sergiusens> barry: hey, out of spite; did my email come out of a bug report or did you reply to it? :-)
<barry> sergiusens: not sure i understand the question ;)  i saw your comment in the bug report, and then followed up via the web
<sergiusens> barry:  I see what happened here
<sergiusens> barry: I have saved your email as "Barry Warsaw <1335568@bugs.launchpad.net>" :-P
<barry> ah :)
<sergiusens> barry: anyways, pmcgowan will want to make use of that; I forwarded your reply :-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<kenvandine> elopio, so you guys could use an auto importer for testing too right, like something that responds to shared contacts, etc?
<barry> sergiusens: sure thing!
<kenvandine> i'm adding valid files to the test peer, debating if i should make the same peer handle export, import and share
<kenvandine> or make 3 different ones
<kenvandine> elopio, i'm leaning towards separate peers, then we could potentially have the test peers exchange content with each other
<elopio> kenvandine: we will need that at some point, yes. I haven't seen the import case yet though.
<elopio> making the peers exchange content would be nice. We could test them instead of the examples.
<kenvandine> yeah
<elopio> or actually, the tests for the examples should be done talking to the test peers.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and the test peers could be run to ask other test peers for content
<kenvandine> but they need to be different so they can be started independent of each other with ubuntu-app-launch
<kenvandine> via the hub
<kenvandine> content-hub-test-importer --pictures content-hub-test-exporter
<kenvandine> could ask for pictures from content-hub-test-exporter
<kenvandine> would would automatically charge and exit
<kenvandine> and content-hub-test-importer could return success/fail
<kenvandine> this could even be very useful for development
<pmcgowan> barry, sergiusens awesome!
<barry> pmcgowan, sergiusens i am going to try to land system-image 2.3 next week
<pmcgowan> barry, very good
<tedg> Is there a way to get adb shell to not put stderr into stdout ?
<tedg> Solved that, but still not able to get wireshark to adequately grab packets :-(
<tedg> This is what I have: wireshark -k -i <(adb shell dumpcap -P -w - "2>" /dev/null)
<a_muva_> just upgraded my ubuntu. went to sounds and ringtons are not working but works if someone calls the phone. ringtone rings only once thought.
<asac> anyone asked kernel team to upload hammerhead kernel?
<mhall119> rpadovani: is there a bacon2d package somewhere I can install on Trusty?
<rpadovani> mhall119, nope, you have to clone it from github, but it's a very fast process... kenvandine will package it for utopic in next weeks
<mhall119> rpadovani: clone the binary, or the source and then build it?
<rpadovani> mhall119, the source: paste.ubuntu.com/7782221/
<mhall119> thanks rpadovani
<rpadovani> yw :-)
<mhall119> rpadovani: file:///home/mhall/projects/100balls/js/setup.js:9: TypeError: Property 'pushScene' of object Game(0x8f56b40) is not a function
<rpadovani> oh, this is a good start :D let me see
<rpadovani> mhall119, sorry, works for me and pushScene() it's  a function of Game... The only thing, I see that I wrote qmake in instructions for installation. Actually, that does an error, the right command is 'qmake ..'
<mhall119> rpadovani: nvm, I updated the repo and re-built it, work snow
<rpadovani> cool :-)
<mhall119> rpadovani: I was building from an old git clone of Bacon2D from when I was playing pathwind
<mhall119> 100balls is hard, you wouldn't think "drop balls into a cup" would be so difficult, or addictive, but it is :)
<rpadovani> yeah, totally :-) I have it on Android, so why don't try to do a port? :-)
<rpadovani> mhall119, so, I have to ask you a thing about click packages (it's my first app \o/) where can I find a manual that explains how include Bacon2D as dependency in my click package?
<mhall119> kenvandine would know, I'm not 100% sure myself, but I think you can put the Bacon2D directory that contains the .so and qmldir files the root of your package, and use qmlscene -I ./ 100balls.qml in your .desktop
<mhall119> I didn't `sudo make install` Bacon2D, I just did make and used qmlscene -I to point to that dir and it works on my desktop
<rpadovani> ok, cool, thanks
<jgdx> elopio, hi, tested with autopilot3, and now I'm getting 27 failures. ~26 of them fails this way http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782431/ and one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782428/ this way.
<jgdx> elopio, could you describe the changes to deps? My system might be broken, so I need to know where to start fixing. :)
<mhall119> rpadovani: how the heck did you get 1120 points? did you cheat?
<mhall119> rpadovani: I just wanted to say thank you for releasing this on a Friday afternoon, and not a Monday morning, otherwise my productivity would have suffered greatly :)
<elopio> jgdx: sorry, I fixed those. Have you pulled the most recent changes?
<elopio> now I have a conflict somewhere.
<elopio> jgdx: ok, so a couple of things that I changed that caused your failures.
<elopio> first, I made an object to represent each page. That's a little hard to do with autopilot because each page is the same QML class ItemPage
<elopio> so when I merged with your branch the first time, it failed because the autopilot cache had two possibilities of helpers for the Cellular page.
<elopio> they are working on an easier implementation of this.
<elopio> the second change and your latest error was remove the scenarios for desktop and mobile. That comes from an old template of autopilot tests that's wrong.
<elopio> that's not what you should use scenarios for.
<elopio> so instead of creating the pointer in the scenarios, now each autopilot helper has a pointer. But the name is pointing_device, not pointer.
<elopio> that comes from ubuntu-ui-toolkit. On my initial merge, I didn't update those reference on your tests.
<elopio> jgdx: so your system seems to be correct. It was me who broke it. It should be good again, tests are running to confirm.
<jgdx> *phewÆ
<jgdx> s/Æ/*
<jgdx> elopio, ack, rerunning.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-12
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> hello
<lotuspsychje> what happened to the full list of touch apps instead of the categories?
<rpadovani> mhall119, yes, I cheated, my record it's ~500, but I want to have a screenshot with a lot of colors :-) I'm happy that you're enjoyng the game, I hope to publish it on store during the week!
<lotuspsychje> rpadovani: do you know howto see full list of apps instead of categories?
<rpadovani> lotuspsychje, just a sec, I take a look
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> it used to show all apps togheter, but cant find the old ones, just 'top apps'
<rpadovani> lotuspsychje, the only thing I'm able to find is: do a search and insert only a space or a *, and you will see the last ~50 apps
<lotuspsychje> ah didnt try the search function yet
<lotuspsychje> lemme try
<lotuspsychje> rpadovani: tnx that trick worked!
<rpadovani> :-)
<lotuspsychje> i hope meizu and bq release soon
<lotuspsychje> so touch gets final
<lotuspsychje> how can i adjust brightness so my screen doesnt dim every time i boot?
<lotuspsychje> i want it always 100%
<lotuspsychje> anything i can edit to keep this setting?
<skogshjort> Okay, is it anyone around who's into the development of the calculator on touch? I'm curious about whether it's made from scratch or taking advantage of for example the desktop calculator gcalctool and just making an interface?
<DanChapman> skogshjort, rpadovani is the one to speak to about the calculator app. I believe it's written from scratch and uses BigNumber.js to help with the calculations. (don't hold me to that though :-D )
<skogshjort> Aha, thank you
<skogshjort> I just found the design a bit dumb, not at all meant for using as a calculator, so I started tinkering on how to actually design a calculator that can be used as one
<skogshjort> I read the blog post from canonicals design team about it, and to me it seems like they are trying to do some kind of bill splitter thing, that people can't use when sitting with math problems or programming/design calculations
<skogshjort> #ubuntu-calc-app
<skogshjort> oops
<taiebot> Hi guys i know its quiet during week ends but can someone confirm this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1341205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341205 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " Top left icon of my apps can be placed in the middle of the apps" [Undecided,New]
<daker> taiebot: i have seen that too many times
<taiebot> daker: is there a bug reported about this one on unity 8 http://i.imgur.com/JPLTUP1.png
<basketballl> is ubuntu touch ready for user yet
<taiebot> basketball: depends the user. Its getting better day by day but you need to like living on the edge.
<popey> taiebot: confirmed also
<popey> thank you
<daker> popey hi
<daker> popey: PM?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-13
<daker> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: do you any presentation/summary on Ubuntu Touch/Unity8
<daker> have*
<mhall119> like an overview of the shell?
<daker> anything you have
<mhall119> I have some slides I used at XDA:DevCon that give a high-level overview of the shell and convergence
<daker> mhall119: they will work for me, share
<mhall119> let me put them on dropbox
<mhall119> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a9emihyw9w28g6h/XDA_Workshop.odp
<mhall119> feel free to reuse and modify any of that
<mhall119> some of it's outdated though, like HUD and references to Ubuntu TV
<daker> mhall119: ok thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> what are you using them for?
<daker> mhall119: for a session http://www.jmaghreb.io/en/
<daker> i just proposed a session, so i need to give more details
<mhall119> a presentation or a workshop?
<daker> i think it will be a presentation
<mhall119> dholbach just finished a slide-deck for an app developer workshop, and we'll be working on a presentation-style overview of our app development story next, would you be interested in that or more specifically Unity stuff?
<daker> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> both?
<daker> the session will more mobile oriented
<mhall119> ah, in that case dpm had a slidedeck he used at MWC that might be more what you're looking for, let me get that
<mhall119> daker: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1cnpsOaRLF017lFxrcInoWk9zkg3ShP3vrl-z1WZl-yo/edit#slide=id.p
<mhall119> just send dpm an email asking him if you can re-use parts of it, since he put all the work into it
<mhall119> I'm sure he won't mind, but it's always best to ask
<mhall119> it's also more up to date than mine
<mhall119> and like I said, dholbach and I will be working on a reusable presentation deck in the next couple of weeks as well
<mhall119> which will be designed for other people to use in presentations
<daker> mhall119: my idea is to start with the convergence story, write once run everywhere then start speaking about the mobile part QML/HTML5 SDK, cover some the apis
<mhall119> ok, so you can pick some convergence stuff out of mine, and get the rest of the mobile development from dpm's
<daker> mhall119: ok
<daker> thanks
<mhall119> np, happy to help :)
<daker> hi rsalveti
<Curehaven> Hello all
<Curehaven> Anyone here?
<popey> daker: pong
<matv1> anyone frm canonical: to what would I report a osk bug that it app confined?
<mamenyaka> Hi all! Why is Backup and restore removed from Ubuntu Touch Recovery?
<cm-t_flo> Hi, in the short news app' there is an 'add new flux'. Did someone already tryed that? I am trying to add a french rss source for the next week event where showcase will happend. Its a detail but it would be a plus
<cm-t_flo> Only the cancel button work when there the text input to add a flux
<cm-t_flo> (flo and mako showcase at the vielles charrues festival)
<cm-t> cm-t_flo d/c (webapps paused by apparmor when screen off) logs goes here
<slangasek> cyphermox_: hi, is bug #1341356 a known issue? the only related bug I know about is bug #1340217, which seems to post-date what's currently in the devel channel
<ubot5> bug 1341356 in ofono (Ubuntu) " after upgrade mako, does not see cell network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341356
<ubot5> bug 1340217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] wlan0 state 'unavailable' after flashing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340217
<tartavull> Hi
<tartavull> I have a quick question, about the simulator
<tartavull> I guess nobody can help
<doublec> tartavull: best just to ask the question
<doublec> tartavull: then someone might read it and respond later at a more convenient time
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<bujji> not able to install qtcreator?
<bujji_> bash: ./qt-unified-linux-x64-2.0.2-online.run: cannot execute binary file
<bujji_> evanwang:o/
<evanwang> bujji_, hi
<bujji_> evanwang:bash: ./qt-unified-linux-x64-2.0.2-online.run: cannot execute binary file
<bujji_> evanwang:bash: how can i download offline file intead of online file.
<evanwang> bujji_, sorry i have no idea, seems you ping wrong person :)
<bujji_> evanwang:its okey))
<bujji_> popey:o/))
<evanwang> bujji_, :D
<nocturn> Hi, I posted earlier about the unbootable Meizu I received, I tried to reflash the phone but it seems the stock meizu recovery image has no ADB
<nocturn> Any idea how I can load a recovery image with ADB enabled on it?
<nocturn> using fastboot as that is the only working option
<ogra_> nocturn, there was a description how to flash on the mailing list
<nocturn> ogra_, I tried this one already https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13878.html
<ogra_> right, that should work
<nocturn> I loaded that image with fastboot, no issues, than flashed, which also works.  Then the desktop says failed to enter recovery mode
<nocturn> the phone is in recovery
<nocturn> seems still without ADB support
<brunch875> jgdx: ping
<sturmflut2> nocturn: While the phone is in recovery, can you manually run "adb shell"?
<davmor2> Morning all
<brunch875> good morning!
 * davmor2 finally clears the spam of popey putting my nick in a tweet
<nocturn> sturmflut2, no, adb does not see the phone while it is in recovery.  fastboot sees it when it is in fastboot mode
<sturmflut2> nocturn: Not even if you run adb as root?
<sturmflut2> nocturn: adb kill-server
<sturmflut2> nocturn: sudo adb shell
<nocturn> sturmflut2, adb and fastboot both ran as root.  I will try the kill command later (don't have the phone near right now).  I did try it several times with reboots of my laptop in between.
<sturmflut2> Give me a sec to try it on my MX4
<ogra_> nocturn, hmm, you should perhaps use the --recovery-image switch in ubuntu-device-flash instqaed of flashing it manually
<popey> davmor2: :)
<bujji> how do i install ubuntu on mobile phone
<nocturn> ogra_, also tried that: sudo ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img --bootstrap
<nocturn> recovery.img being the one I downloaded from the list
<popey> bujji: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/ for installing sdk
<nocturn> The phone says tranfer ok several times and reboots
<popey> bujji: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ for installing ubuntu on a device
<alextu> nocturn, hi, I just join this thread,does the issue in your side is you do u-d-f with the special recovery.img and --bootstrap in fastboot mode, then it failed?
<alextu> nocturn, sorry, I missed previous conversion.
<sturmflut2> nocturn: I just downloaded the image to my 15.04 desktop, put arale in Fastboot mode, "fastboot boot recovery.img", waited a bit, "adb shell", immediately got a prompt. So it actually should work.
<nocturn> Hi alextu, I got my Meizu MX and it will not boot (shows logo forever).  Seems like ADB is turned off for recovery in production models
<nocturn> so I am trying to flash it with an new firmware to see if it will work
<alextu> nocturn, do you mean device failed in 1st time booting ?
<nocturn> alextu, yes.  It goes to the spinning Ubuntu logo and stays there.  I found a thread on answers.ubuntu of someone who had the same issue after his first update
<nocturn> So I figured it may be a bad firmware
<ogra_> nocturn, which logo exactly does it show ... the white screen or the spinning ubuntu logo on black background ?
<alextu> nocturn, did you try "$ fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" im fastboot mode, to check if the special recovery.img can be flash and adb works in that special recovery ?
<nocturn> ogra_, black background with a red circle with the spinning logo
<nocturn> alextu, yes, I did and the phone says transfer succeeded
<nocturn> but ADB is still off in recovery mode
<ogra_> that means your UI session cant start, but the OS got atleast to a basic boot
<alextu> nocturn, can you please check the md5sum with this ? http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/md5sum
<ogra_> alextu, are you sure the img is up to date ?
<alextu> ogra_, yes, that's the only one recovery we use to enable adb so far.
<ogra_> ok
<nocturn> alextu, md5sum matches
<alextu> nocturn, not sure what's happen, I afraid the recovery did not really be flashed.
<nocturn> alextu, It looks like that yes
<alextu> nocturn, the device you got from China or EU ?
<nocturn> alextu, EU, I won an invite :-)
<ogra_> sturmflut2, but you got a different device (i'm not even sure the insider phones got flashed in the factory, perhaps alextu knows)
<alextu> nocturn, I guess the only way is searching for customer support  :( , we can do nothing without fastboot flasing function.
<nocturn> alextu, I contacted Meizu on friday already, but still awaiting their reply... hope they are responsive
<alextu> ogra_, what's the issue happens in  sturmflut2's side?
<alextu> nocturn, I hope so ....
<ogra_> alextu, sturmflut2 tireed the recovery.img on his phone, but he has the same device you and me have ... while nocturn has one of the first devices coming from the factory line
<ogra_> *tried
<nocturn> ogra_, Could it be that Meizu somehow locked out recovery?
<ogra_> nocturn, well, it could be an issue with the factory devices, it could be a faulty MMC on your device specifically, really hard to tell without being able to debug it further
<alextu> ogra_, do you mean sturmflut2's device came from the same device bunch as ours?
<ogra_> alextu, right, sturmflut2 is an ubuntu phone insider, they got the same model we have (the grey one with the other MMC)
<alextu> ogra_, sturmflut2 we can chat that in Tangxi channel check if that is a new issue :)
<ogra_> alextu, oh, where is that ? here on freenode ?
<conyoo> why is meizu shipping with the wrong charger? LOL https://twitter.com/CosmicYes/status/617026866998812672
<alextu> nocturn, AFAIK ubuntu did not lock device :)
<conyoo> german dude got a uk version
<nocturn> alextu, I suspected that much :-)
<nocturn> conyoo, mine too
<nocturn> shipped to Belgium
<conyoo> :|
<ogra_> alextu, no, but what i wonder is if anyone tested any actual device with the 16G MMC ... there is a HW difference we dont seem to test
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^ do you know ?
<alextu> ogra_,  we have 16G MMC in hand and also used for QA , so it should works fine.
<ogra_> ah, phew
 * john-mcaleely moves along
<conyoo> what is the External Drives app on Meizu MX4?
<conyoo> it's preinstalled
<ogra_> conyoo, yeah, thats a bug (i bet popey knows the number)
<conyoo> ogra_, oh it's already reported, phew :D
<conyoo> thanks
<ogra_> well, i'm guessing :)
<ogra_> if it isnt, it should be reported :)
<conyoo> i'm too lazy right now to report it  :D maybe after i finish my coffee (beer) i'll track it down
<popey> ogra_: what bug?
<ogra_> though i'm not sure it should be completely removed iirc it also does the size warnings
<ogra_> popey, to drop ciborium (or at least the UI) from the mx4
<popey> pass
<ogra_> no need for SD card management there
 * popey attaches a usb sd card reader
<popey> :)
<ogra_> conyoo, so maybe after your coffe you'd like to report it ;)
<conyoo> yep, beer :P
<ogra_> coffee-beer ?
<ogra_> beerpresso ?
<conyoo> beerfee
<brunch875> Is there a QML channel for ubuntu touch?
<brunch875> qml: Page.tools is a deprecated property. Please use Page.head instead.
<ogra_> brunch875, #ubuntu-app-devel
<brunch875> thanks oli
<ogra_> np
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Take Your Webmaster To Lunch Day! 😃
<brunch875> What if I craft my websites entirely by hand? :p
<ogra_> brunch875, then you will recieve a free lunch from your client today \o/
 * brunch875 loves how that sounds
<ProstheticS> hey guys, you know how you cant execute things in your home directory, theres a fairly simple way round it, if you install screen/tmux, and then ssh in, and launch it, you can then execute things in your home dir from non ssh sessions, so long as the first instance was launched outside of ssh
<ProstheticS> IE form my terminal app installed from the store i can then execute in my home dir, (i like this) but i thought you might want to know
<sturmflut2> sil2100: Ping
<popey> ProstheticS: i think we should fix that
<sil2100> sturmflut2: pong
<ogra_> ProstheticS, there is some initiative to actually exclude the terminal from app lifecycle mgmt
<ogra_> and to losen the apparmor restrictions
<ProstheticS> ok, i just thought you guys would like to know, as i saw that it was obviously attempted to shut down executions in /home , and this was a fairly easy way round
<ProstheticS> i like being able ot execute my scripts in home though :p
<ProstheticS> the down side , or biggest downside, is that it is completely possible to do this all from the device itself, because you could ssh from device to device and then start screen/tmux and then disconnect and connect just to screen/tmux and be done with it
<ProstheticS> should i submit a bug for it? or just leave it with you guys ?
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, wassup
<ogra_> ProstheticS, if you ssh into the device that means that the owner actively enabled ssh and put your key in place
<ogra_> not a bug at all ...
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: The Unity8 code that's currently in rc-proposed and will become OTA-5 soon, does it really rotate an app if it doesn't specify any preference in the .desktop file?
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, yes
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: But that breaks lots of apps? I would have expected that the default is "portrait only", like it was before
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, the decision was to change the default... it doesn't break too many...
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: It breaks the most prominent games, like Neverball, Neverputt, Cut the Rope etc.
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, they'll be updated soon
<mzanetti> I'll write a reminder
<popey> i filed https://github.com/pseuudonym404/neverball-touch/issues/8 so they can update their desktop file
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: I don't really understand the need to change the default, but okay
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, because otherwise we'll have 90% of apps not rotating for no reason
<mzanetti> this way people will either fix the few issues that they see with rotating or at least disable it manually. should get us more apps with rotation support
<sturmflut2> bzoltan_: Maybe add the line "X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=landscape,portrait" to the Qt Creator templates, so people don't have to search around too much? Or even add an option to the wizards?
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: After careful consideration of your input I think you're right ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt about apps, it is about scopes :P
<cwayne> scopes ftw
<sturmflut2> ogra_, popey: Okay, so the arale power consumption/overheating problems seem to have been really fixed in rc-proposed
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, imprved
<ogra_> it still gets hot and i think the battery usage could still be a lot better ... but it is a good step forward
<ogra_> (it gets way less hot too ... but it still happens )
<popey> ogra_: is there a better way to get device name than getprop ro.cm.device ?
<popey> oh getprop ro.product.device
<popey> duh
<ogra_> how the heck to i delete a calendar event ...
<popey> known bug
<ogra_> i added on appointment to my gcal ... that is now mirrored like 20 times in my personal calendar and i cant delete it
 * ogra_ now gets a remineder every 60sec
<popey> \o/ updated my screenshot taking script to do it over ssh instead of usb cable
<sturmflut2> \o/
 * ogra_ curses ... cant take that phone with me to the dentist 
<popey> silent mode?
<sturmflut2> Your dentist can probably fix the problem. Forever.
<sturmflut2> Hmmmm, the moment ubuntu-device-flash starts pushing the files to arale, ADB breaks. I have to reconnect the USB cable to make it work again.
<sturmflut2> Actually the device disconnects from the USB bus
<cwayne> sturmflut2: i've heard mx4 might not like usb3 hubs
<sturmflut2> cwayne: It's an USB2 host port of a desktop PC, I've been using phablet-shell without problems all the time with this exact setup
<cwayne> sturmflut2: oh, i dunno then sorry
<popey> sturmflut2: put it in recovery, and run u-d-f from there
<sturmflut2> popey: Just tried it with the laptop instead, it failed twice with "error pushing: error: closed" but then worked
<mardy> pete-woods: hi! When using libqtdbustest, where does the stdout of the dbus services go? (I'm adding some print's to the python mock services, but nothing is printed on the console when I run the tests)
<popey> yeah, i always put it in recovery
<sturmflut2> popey: But thanks, I didn't know that u-d-f can also run against recovery
<pete-woods> mardy: p->m_process.setProcessChannelMode(QProcess::ForwardedChannels);
<pete-woods> pretty sure it forwards all channels
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> you're talking about libqtdbusmock stuff
<pete-woods> maybe dbusmock does something with std out?
<mardy> pete-woods: yes, the output from the python templates
<pete-woods> I'm not too familiar with python
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, libqtdbusmock also uses that same code to launch the python process
<pete-woods> so I'm doing nothing with the standard output / error besides forwarding it to the parent process (your test binary)
<mardy> pete-woods: mmm... maybe these processes are not started by my test, but auto-launched by the dbus-server itself?
<pete-woods> mardy: I'd investigate what dbusmock does with standard output, maybe it directs it somewhere?
<pete-woods> mardy: no, the python mocks are launched via the libqtdbusmock api
<pete-woods> when you register the services
<pete-woods> and then call startServices
<pete-woods> that's when they get started
<mardy> pete-woods: ok, then I'll check dbusmock
<mardy> pete-woods: just FYI, it works; there was something wrong with my code, and my mock object was actually never called :-)
<xpheres> hi
<xpheres> just if anyone is willing to test my app
<pete-woods> mardy: cool, that's good to know :)
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<xpheres> it will be there in a few minutes
<jgdx> mpt, I never knew bug 1447601 existed. Do we really want settings all over the place? Won't call forwarding/waiting/services eventually affect more apps/scopes than dialer-app?
<ubot5> bug 1447601 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Phone" app settings are oddly in System Settings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447601
<mpt> jgdx, maybe they will, but I doubt it. Can you think of an example?
<jgdx> mpt, not really. But let me refine my point: The phone settings today already have implications for more things* than the dialer app
<mpt> jgdx, * the Contacts app?
<jgdx> * UX? In the lack of a better word. If you place a call from your car, the dialer-app isn't really involved from the p.o.v. of a user.
<jgdx> and there's a scope wherein you can place calls, even though it launches the dialer-app
<jgdx> or maybe I'm just reactionary
<jgdx> I just remember this being one of the things I really liked on iOS. Most settings are in the system settings app.
<pmcgowan> mpt, while you are here, was there a design for managing removable media
<mpt> jgdx, but that approach turned out to be a failure: http://bjango.com/articles/settingsapp/
<mpt> jgdx, I understand that “Phone” feels like such a fundamental feature of a smartphone that its settings should be part of System Settings. That’s why I put it there in the first place. But…
<jgdx> yes, I regard phone features as a fundemental feature of the smartphone, which doesn't scale for convergence. :)
<mpt> jgdx, …But the consequence is, right now, the Phone app has a Settings button that takes you to System Settings > Phone. And then when you tap the Back button, you don’t actually go back to where you came from. That weirdness trumps vague feelings of fundamentality or out-of-app consequences. :-)
<mpt> pmcgowan, not that I know of, that’s bug 1411251 — feel free to reprioritize it
<ubot5> bug 1411251 in Ubuntu UX "SD Card Management interface is unfriendly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411251
<mpt> pmcgowan, oh, I’m wrong, there is a spec. <https://goo.gl/JinRx3> (Canonical-only link for some reason)
<mpt> Hmm
<jgdx> pete-woods, how's the indicator work coming?
<jgdx> for wpa-ep
<pete-woods> jgdx: writing tests atm
<pete-woods> and trying to figure out the best way to differentiate the behaviour between in the menu, and in the setup wizard
<pete-woods> jgdx: I'll push a branch, so you can try out the URL responder if that'd help?
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, that'd be great.
<jgdx> pete-woods, would it be easiest to get this in a silo early?
<pmcgowan> mpt, who is writing that spec?
<pete-woods> jgdx: that's probably the easiest way of compiling it, yes
<mpt> jgdx, placing a call from your car, or from a scope, (a) I would expect the call to invoke the Phone app as normal, and (b) doesn’t involve any of the current or upcoming Phone settings anyway.
<mpt> pmcgowan, JMulholland
<jgdx> mpt, you're right
<pmcgowan> mpt, thanks
<pmcgowan> mpt, can you assign that bug t him? I seem to lack permission
<mpt> yep, doing it now
<jgdx> pete-woods, do you have a bug tracking this work or should I create one?
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<jgdx> pete-woods, err, nm.
<xpheres> please if anyone has a ubuntu tablet or phone
<xpheres> please test my app
<xpheres> and let me know if it works
<pete-woods> jgdx: you got one?
<pete-woods> linky? :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, bug 1241986 ? :)
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in Canonical System Image "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<pete-woods> sounds good :)
<sturmflut2> Flood It! now starts in 2.5 seconds on arale o_O
<sturmflut2> Has there been any optimisation?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/call_waiting_fixes/+merge/263804
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i can't reproduce bug 1466892 myself, but Elleo hit it last week testing one of my branches
<ubot5> bug 1466892 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "gmail webapp crashes when attaching a contact to a new message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466892
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, no idea why it doesn't affect me, but seems to be a problem still
<oSoMoN> weird
<kenvandine> yeah, but i'm thinking we should mark it as confirmed since Elleo reproduced it too
<Elleo> yeah, couldn't figure out what might be different between my environment and ken's when we ran into
<kenvandine> locale?
<matv1> woop! i'm on eduroam without a hack :)
<kenvandine> matv1, cool!
<matv1> that is cool indeed! to who do we owe this pleasure?
<sturmflut2> xpheres: I think you forgot to add the "ubuntu-webapp" AppArmor template to your app.
<xpheres> what is that
<kenvandine> jgdx, helped get it landed
<kenvandine> it was a contribution from joergberroth
<kenvandine> no idea the irc nick :)
<matv1> well many thanks to all!
<matv1> my ui reacted a bit weird but all in all it seems to work
<kenvandine> it's still a work in progress, they are working on integration in the network indicator
<kenvandine> so you can initiate the connection from there
<pete-woods> jgdx: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/enterprise-wifi-invokes-system-settings/+merge/263899
<jgdx> pete-woods, thanks
<jgdx> matv1, do tell!
<matv1> kenvandine jgdx sorry spoken too soon :(  no peap connection yet
<jgdx> matv1, for me it took a while before it was working. Not sure why
<jgdx> kenvandine, small comment
<brunch875> jgdx: I tested the wifis!
<jgdx> brunch875, oh nice
<brunch875> TTLS with PAP and no certificate
<brunch875> worked without issues, going in and out of range
<jgdx> brunch875, wow thanks
<jgdx> awesome
<brunch875> the only issue I noticed was I was forced to enter the ssid manually
<jgdx> brunch875, we're actually working on that as we speak
<sturmflut2> Has anything changed regarding the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher? I'm on arale rc-proposed and the a "permission denied" while trying to execute ubuntu-html5-app-launcher during app launch
<brunch875> oh so you know that already? neato
<brunch875> but the settings popup is all polished and nice, good job!
<jgdx> brunch875, yep, we will make the Wi-Fi access point lists open System Settings with the ssid pre-filled if the AP is WPA-EP
<brunch875> in fact, it works so well I'm keeping the .deb installed :P
<jgdx> brunch875, :D Mind that it will be overwritten on the next image upgrade.
<brunch875> I'll keep the .deb to reinstall if it gets wiped :p
<brunch875> (unless it installs the real thing)
<jgdx> depends on the channel
<jgdx> rc proposed should have this already
<brunch875> nice!
<kenvandine> jgdx, i did leave the log output there intentionally since i still suspect there is a libqofono bug, so you want me to add a comment  i assume?
<brunch875> so then I don't even need to uninstall anything, right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm fine with it as is then
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, this is the most useful signal to log when things don't work properly
<kenvandine> jgdx, so this branch fixes the UI bug, which is mostly what the bug report is about, the UI not reflecting the backend
<kenvandine> but there is still a problem with dual sim and actually changing the property
<sergiusens> renatu: mzanetti: hey, do you know of any bug affecting the camera app after shell rotation landed? The controls used to be deterministic and now they shuffle around again, photos also need manual rotation after taking them in landscape
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... actually now i remember, disabling the switch when not attached might fix the real problem i was seeing
<mzanetti> sergiusens, uh oh... I know there was a bug and it seems to have been fixed
<kenvandine> you can't change voiceCallWaiting when the connMan isn't attached
<mzanetti> Kaleo, hey, see sergiusens' message above
<renatu> sergiusens, Kaleo is working on camera app
<sergiusens> ah, just pinged you guys as I didn't see nerochiaro, forgot Kaleo was on the camera app these days
<kenvandine> jgdx, for me, in my office where my connection can be spotty, i was seeing the attached property change quite a bit
<kenvandine> and the indicator didn't always reflect it
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay.. I'm not sure I'll be able to test that specifically.
<kenvandine> so what i did was disable the switch when it wasn't attached
<kenvandine> and that seemed to fix the consistent failures
<kenvandine> i think the problem was we tried to change the property when it wasn't attached, and it failed
<jgdx> kenvandine, that makes sense. I never knew. How'd you figure that out?
<kenvandine> reading the API docs :)
<kenvandine> i was trying to figure out what could be causing it to fail to change with a useless error from ofono :)
<kenvandine> the API docs didn't specifically say it had to be attached, but it did infer that it had to talk to the carrier's network
<kenvandine> i took a stab at logging the attached property on connMan
<jgdx> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/call-settings-api.txt#L128 ?
<kenvandine> and sure enough, it would change to false more often than the indicator would reflect it was disconnected
<jgdx> light on information :p
<jgdx> kenvandine, great work
<kenvandine> yeah, i was reading other areas
<kenvandine> makes me wonder if that's another bug though
<kenvandine> should the indicator icon change to disconnected everyting connMan.attached changes to false?
<kenvandine> everytime
<kenvandine> jgdx, i also wonder if something we're doing in that plugin is triggering ofono to disconnect
<jgdx> kenvandine, from just opening the panel you mean?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> we just get the properties from callSettings
<kenvandine> out of curiousity i'll run monitor-ofono for a while without settings, see if attached changes as much as i saw it on friday
<brunch875> what the hell? I passed my cryptography exam! I must be dreaming
<brobostigon> :)
<jgdx> Elleo, hi, on mako on a very recent image, the keyboard doesn't come up
<jgdx> a reboot doesn't fix it
<Elleo> jgdx: what image?
<Elleo> jgdx: can you check whether maliit-server is running and if there's a crash file?
<Elleo> jgdx: we haven't landed anything recently for the keyboard except some autopilot stuff :/
<jgdx> Elleo, no crash file, will get you the details in a bug.
<Elleo> jgdx: great, thanks
<Elleo> jgdx: have you run autopilot tests on that at all? Just thinking based on what oSoMoN just said about the mouse switch, whether it's toggled the keyboard hiding mode when switching to windowed mode and never disabled it
<Elleo> jgdx: could you run "gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit stay-hidden" and see what you get?
<jgdx> Elleo, will do
<matv1> jgdxis jw: is that wpa2 enterprise with eap-peap on the cards for OTA5 ?
<jgdx> matv1, yes, but you hit issues?
<matv1> jgdx no got it working now. I think it had to do with some tinkering I did earlier. working great now
<jgdx> matv1, glad to hear it. That was eduroam?
<matv1> jgdx yes
<matv1> but without cert
<jgdx> matv1, okay. I tried cert and it worked btw
<matv1> ok cool!
<jgdx> you need to install something to provide files, however. Like file manager.
<matv1> jgdx I understand
<matv1> jgdx but ofcourse there is no prompting for pw yet. thats still wip right?
<jgdx> matv1, when should it be prompting you mean?
<tathhu> http://imgur.com/tWOonnK \o/
<matv1> when you select it from available networks.
<jgdx> matv1, right, that's in silo 53
<matv1> jgdx awsum thanks again! it has absolutely made my day
<jgdx> matv1, I'll forward that to Joerg. :)
<matv1> please do!
 * tathhu waits 
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi! looking at comment #27 in bug #1462489, we will need an update to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<ubot5> bug 1462489 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462489
<jdstrand> dholbach: what project should I add a task for?
<dholbach> jdstrand, lp:developer-ubuntu-com
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: Ping
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: pong
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: When I deploy and run projects from the SDK to my arale, I end up with a python3 process that consumes 100% CPU
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: ok, well our sdk launcher is written in python. But i have no arale to test
<jdstrand> dholbach: thanks! see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489/comments/28
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462489 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ^
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: do you have a arale?
<xpheres> does anyone knows if there are people working to fix the emulator?
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ : Also happens on krillin, just tested
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: run only or run&debug?
<mr-tt> i'm trying to create a qml app in qtcreator(not ubuntu sdk), but it segfaults. anyone knows what to do about this?
<mr-tt> (it segfaults when opening a .ui.qml file)
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ : At least I've set "Enable debug helper" to "No"
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: still 100%?
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<mr-tt> sturmflut2: just joined, what is the issue that also happens on krillin?
<sturmflut2> mr-tt: "python3 /tmp/qtc_device_applaunch.py /tmp/pandalove.sturmflut_0.3.5_all.click --hook appname" consuming 100% CPU while an app that has been launched from Qt Creator to run on the device is running. Sometimes this process even survives, it ran amok on my arale on saturday for 25 minutes until I noticed. By then the device was hot like Lava.
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: can not reproduce that, my app is running only 1% cpu useage
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: Which Ubuntu version on the host and which channel on the device?
<sturmflut2> strace to the rescue...
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: hmm, its rc-proposed i think
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: you can just run the script yourself, its in /tmp after you deploy it from qtc
<mr-tt> is there some good remote desktop tool to run ubuntu sdk from another machine?
<mr-tt> quick and not consuming much cpu
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: It happens to me in all cases, run from Qt Creator or manually, webapp or qmlscene app. According to strace it's polling /home/phablet/.local/share/pandalove.sturmflut/pandalove.sturmflut_appname_0.3.5.stdout and /home/phablet/.local/share/pandalove.sturmflut/pandalove.sturmflut_appname_0.3.5.stderr like crazy
<xpheres> there is any rom of ubuntu touch for huawei y300?
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: yeah, thats a pipe, but if you disabled the debug helper it should not be there at all
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: err no i talk bs, its always there but not used
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: also i do not poll, i use a glib mainloop
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: the thing is, that code exists for over a year or so
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: so something on the device must have changed
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: How can I check if the debug helper is really disabled?
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: list the click package contents
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: if there is no qtc_device_debughelper.py in it , you should be fine
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: never pull the USB cable while you running a app deployed from QtC
<ProstheticS> hey guys, is there somewhere i can get the battery stats from on the command line, IE how much charge there is?
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: There is no helper in the deployed packages. Hm. This is what strace says while the script is running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11831226/
<ogra_> ProstheticS, tr "upower -d"
<mr-tt> is there some way to reset the battery stats(like deleting batterystats.bin on android)?
<sturmflut2> mr-tt: What's the goal? Reseting what the GUI displays?
<mr-tt> sturmflut2: battery percentage display doesn't work correctly
<ogra_> mr-tt, i doubt it would help hacking the UI for that
<sturmflut2> mr-tt: Yep, but that's most likely a hardware or other low-level problem
<ogra_> the bvalue coming from the container is more likely to be wrong
<mr-tt> could it be because it's reflashed from android to ubuntu? maybe something lowlevel leftover?
<mr-tt> ogra_: what container?
<ogra_> sure, that could be ... not a use-case we ever test
<ogra_> mr-tt, the container that the drivers run inside
<mr-tt> ogra_: bq offers the firmware officially, so it should be supported?
<ogra_> well, then ask bq ... we definitely dont test for *removing* ubuntu
<ogra_> (or re-adding it after you removed it)
<ogra_> (or any kind of dual boot)
<mr-tt> ogra_: i bought the android e4.5 and flashed ubuntu
<ogra_> ouch
<mr-tt> i don't dualboot
<ogra_> well, then it could well be that there are some firmware bits in some rom somewhere
<ogra_> (or nvram or whatever)
<mr-tt> ogra_: mtk-flash-tool doesn't overwrite that?
<ogra_> no idea
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: i wonder why its polling, i used a glib mainloop to avoid that
<ogra_> we usually dont use that in canonical
<ogra_> the only supported tool to flash is ubuntu-device-flash
<mr-tt> ogra_: you need it to get from android to ubuntu
<ogra_> (which wouldnt re-partition so you wouldnt be able to install on an android device)
<ogra_> mr-tt, right, not a usecase we usually test or support, as i said
<ogra_> great that it works for you ... but if there are bugs, you have to live with them i guess
<mr-tt> some people reflashed from native ubuntu to android and didn't report any issues(so far)
<mr-tt> no issues except for battery percentage not decreasing while the phone is idling. when i use it, it decreases normally
<ogra_> define idling
<ogra_> screen off and locked ?
<mr-tt> yep
<ogra_> well, thats normal
<mr-tt> after >12 hours still at 100% is normal?
<ogra_> it doesnt use any power ... or so little that you will only see 1% after several hours
<ogra_> if y<ou didnt get any notifications that woke up the device that can well be, yes
<mr-tt> no notifications, only wlan on
<ogra_> yeah, wlan is off if the screen goes off
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: did you tinker with the device? or is it a clean flashed image?
<ogra_> it only gets woken up once in a while to check for notifications
<ogra_> and then goes back to deep sleep
<ogra_> mr-tt, if you want it to drain, turn off wifi and it will drain (there is a bug with the notification check if wifi is off)
<mr-tt> interesting. i just remember it being completely off, not being able to turn it on. when i plugged in it showed 45%. that was weird indeed
<sturmflut2> zbenjamin: I just did a clean flash of rc-proposed on the arale, never made the image writeable or anything.
<mr-tt> then it decreased(while charging) and when i booted it it showed 3%
<mr-tt> (in ubuntu)
<mr-tt> customer support told me to fully uncharge and recharge it while off, i'm trying that atm
<ogra_> yeah, there seems ot be an issue with calibrating the battery ... not the first time i heard that
<mr-tt> ogra_: after how much time will i see a decrease in battery percentage while idling?
<mr-tt> ogra_: ah ok, so the uncharge/recharge should fix that?
<ogra_> well, usually after several hours ... my battery usually goes down 1% or so over night
<ogra_> according to bq it should fix the different values you see, yes
<mr-tt> ogra_: that's great, thanks. but in case there really is a problem because of different nvram/foo would it be possible to compare nvram of my device to a "native" e4.5?
<ogra_> no idea, sorry
<mr-tt> ogra_: is there someone from bq here in irc? or should i contact customer support?
<jrbt> o/
<jrbt> Uh, who is the perso who is developing the Pebble App support for Ubuntu Touch?
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: interesting thing is: there are 2 files watched, stdout and sterr files
<zbenjamin> sturmflut2: but only one is polled
<zbenjamin> ah no there is the other one
<nik90> john-mcaleely: regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1463430, it has been fixed in the SDK MP linked, but not released. I am afraid you will have to check with the sdk developers.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<john-mcaleely> nik90, aha, thank you
<zbenjamin> nik90: so you taking a break i've heared?
<davmor2> mr-tt: if you want to speed it up play youtube videos
<mr-tt> davmor2: when using the device the battery percentage is correct. just was wrong when i didn't use it a long time. but i hope it's only a calibration issue which gets fixed by uncharging/recharging
<mr-tt> and i guess for uncharging a torch app should be quickest way :)
<davmor2> mr-tt: yes to speed up the discharge play youtube videos
<mr-tt> davmor2: you can set youtube to autorepeat/auto-play next video right?
<davmor2> mr-tt: yeah just play a youtube playlist
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Do you know where this "battery calibration" takes place exactly? The more code and the more datasheets I read, the more I get the impression that there are just two fixed voltage thresholds for "full" and "empty" and that's it.
<davmor2> mr-tt: it'll drain it until you get down to the 10% warning,  Because you are using wifi and the screen and loud speaker and so on it drains at a fairly regular pace doing that :)
<davmor2> mr-tt: you'll obviously need to keep the screen awake so you can just do powerd-cli display on in terminal-app to keep it on
<davmor2> mr-tt or set sleep to never
<nik90> zbenjamin: yeah for a while .. :/
<ogra_> sturmflut2, i have no clue, i was actually surprised to hear about it when i heard it the first time
<ogra_> sturmflut2, might be some internal firmware in the battery/charger though
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I just read through the data sheets of the battery charging circuits the m75 kernel supports, not a single one of them actually has an "internal firmware" and not a single datasheet talks about calibration.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, dont mix up bq and meizu :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok, take care man, in case we don't speak until you drop out
<ogra_> sturmflut2, meizu seems to have some quick-charge logic in their charger circuit
<ogra_> and "smart battery management" according to their ads
<ogra_> (whatever that is)
<davmor2> ogra_: that is like the worst advert ever dude ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> dont shoot the messenger
<sturmflut2> ogra_: In the end the important thing is what Little Kernel does, because that one sets up the whole logic and shows the charge animation when the device is charging while "off". The code is common for all platforms, Meizu and bq. It just programs the charge parameters into the battery controller, which does all the charging according to curves defined by current and voltage thresholds. But it doesn't tell you the battery
<sturmflut2> level. It just tells you "dangerously low", "okay" and "full".
<sturmflut2> ogra_: The actual battery level in percent is calculated by asking the PMIC, a different chip, about the current battery voltage, and then converting it in software.
<sturmflut2> There shouldn't be any voodoo here, the battery just goes from "full" threshold voltage to "low" threshold voltage, and when it ages, it does this faster than in the beginning.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, hmm, sounds like it could interfere with upower trying to do the same on SW
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Yeah, I believe that some piece of software later in the chain tries to be smart
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^^ sounds like something to inspect
 * sturmflut2 goes home
<mr-tt> ogra_: in this thread i read nothing about hw differences on utouch/android e4.5 except the buttons and nothing about firmware differences: https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/565848485665460224
<ogra_> mr-tt, touchscreen firmware is different ... and the radio depends on what android version you installed ...
<ogra_> there might be more
<john-mcaleely> radio depends on what android version?
<ogra_> with the nexus4 we had the prob that peoplle who installed lollipop could completely trash their radio
<ogra_> ansd had to manually flash the radio partition
<john-mcaleely> why would that impact a completely different chipset?
<ogra_> not sure if thats possible on the bq
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, no, same chipset but different firmware blob
<john-mcaleely> the issue on mako was that the firmware blob changed the api we talked to, afaik
<ogra_> right
<mr-tt> ogra_: but the fw is flashed by mtk flash tool, otherwise there would be issues on utouch?
<john-mcaleely> whereas, an ubuntu image comes with a tested firmware blob. so no proble,
<john-mcaleely> m
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure what all gets replaced when flashing a krillin with the mtk tool
<john-mcaleely> everything.
<ogra_> or what might be accidentially be left behind
<john-mcaleely> well, exccept the vram, which contains your imei
<john-mcaleely> and a few other settings
<ogra_> and the experience with studio_ simply tought me to be at least very very careful with supporting people that bought the android version to then flash ubuntu back and forth
<john-mcaleely> the various firmware blobs are hosted by the linux (android, ubuntu) os, and flashed as needed. as far as I can tell
<ogra_> (nowadays popey rather supports studio and i keep my blood pressure low)
<john-mcaleely> well, so long as they use mtk tool, and don't expect user data to survive, they will be fine
<popey> hah
<john-mcaleely> higher expectations are unwise
<mr-tt> john-mcaleely: what "other settings"?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, well, as long as we are sure everything from android gets actualy replaced
<john-mcaleely> mt-tt, never fully documented - known to include serial number, imei, mac addresses
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, BQ host both images (android, ubuntu), and provide instructions to move between them
<john-mcaleely> just expect 100% user data loss
<john-mcaleely> (because repartitioning occurs)
<mr-tt> yep, bq supports this
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i know what bq does ... i just dont trust the principle :) ... and i'm a burned child ... see studio_
<mr-tt> ogra_: what's studio_?
<popey> a person
<john-mcaleely> well, I'm sure anyone asking can chat to BQ on their support forums
<popey> who comes here a lot
<john-mcaleely> it is indeed BQ who support this, not ubuntu :-)
<ogra_> mr-tt, what popey said ...
<ogra_> mr-tt, you will surely run into him one day around here
<mr-tt> and what's the story about this studio_?
<popey> a keen user
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> with HIGH expectations
<john-mcaleely> there is a difference between 'theoretically possible' and 'supported'. studio did not see that difference
<ogra_> he also doesnt accept that a phone is a phone
<ogra_> or anything else you tell him ...
<tathhu> funny guy :)
<dobey> he's back?
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ sees the scared look in dobey's eyes :) 
 * ogra_ will also stop talking about people who are not here since thats rude
 * tathhu would like to see his phone shipped
<davmor2> dobey: Calm down it's only an advert
<john-mcaleely> obscure cultural reference from davmor2 there
<dobey> davmor2: eh, plenty calm. i have plenty beer on supply at the moment :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I know :)
<popey> beer!
<ogra_> dobey, direct infusion to your arm ?
<popey> Great idea!
<tathhu> why not x86
<tathhu> ":D"
<dobey> ogra_: haha, no. would be boring then. i have good beer, so i'd rather enjoy the taste too :)
<davmor2> popey: but then you don't get the taste, don't listen to him,  only vodka should be introduced through the arm
<ogra_> tathhu, haha
<dobey> davmor2: i think you need to unplug the vodka now :P
<davmor2> dobey: mine is caffeine induced
<mcphail> Was thinking it would be nice to put a "Bugfix Challenge of the Week" in the /topic. Winner gets their name in lights (or in the /topic) for the next week. One of the regulars could pick the bug, trying to find one which annoys a lot of people but should be fairly trivial to fix. What do you think?
<ogra_> mcphail, whats the bug of the week ... who decides what it is ?
<tathhu> Wall of fame? :P
<mcphail> ogra_: I'd suggest you would be a good candidate to make the suggestion
<ogra_> ( i generally like to attract more devs though such things ... but if you suddenly end up with a massive amount of paperwork the benefit is dooubtful)
<ogra_> hah, no, not me
<ogra_> i dont work on the phone anymore ... i only see the bugs i hit myself when using it, i dont watch the phone buglists anymore all the time
<dobey> mcphail: the problem is that any bug which annoys a lot of people is almost certainly not trivial
<dobey> or we'd have fixed it already :)
<ogra_> that should be a person who regulary watches them
<davmor2> ogra_: no you do that part time right ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, spare time, because i'm addicted :)
<ogra_> "hello, my name is oliver and i am addicted to IRC"
<mcphail> As an amateur, I'd like to help bt would need to be pointed to the low-hanging-fruit
<davmor2> ogra_: or crazy as we professionals call it ;)
<ogra_> urgh
<ogra_> neverball and neverputt updates
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs watching 80MB dripping down the line
<davmor2> ogra_: you could always uninstall them that would make it quicker :D
<SturmFlut> Do we restrict incoming network traffic on our phones?
<davmor2> SturmFlut: not that I know to
<SturmFlut> davmor2: Hmmmmmm
<davmor2> SturmFlut: why?
<SturmFlut> ah, my fault
<SturmFlut> davmor2: Sorry, just plain old stupidity on my side.
<davmor2> SturmFlut: it happens to all of us, mostly popey, I blame the beer drip
<SturmFlut> dahahaha
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> popey: your welcome I like to stay topical ;)
<SturmFlut> Actually we should blame mzanetti today. Because of him I have to check the rotation support of all my apps, and as we all know, new versions of "Flood It!" are only published when I'm drunk.
<mzanetti> does that imply you're on your way to gettin drunk?
<tathhu> Every day?
<davmor2> mzanetti: you are the new Saviq so it's an automatic response to blame you ;)
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I wanted to have a look at the MediaTek kernel code later to check the battery stats issue, just getting drunk won't be enough for that
<bzoltan_> vila: ping
<pesho> hello.. is there any plans to add bulgarian keyboard layout?
<SturmFlut> pesho: Probably, but I don't know where the keyboard layouts are developed :/
<dobey> SturmFlut: ubuntu-keyboard
<dobey> i think the layouts get shipped in the langpacks though
<pesho> so does that mean that there are plans to be developed?
<SturmFlut> pesho: Ukrainian is a supported language, so there will probably also be a keyboard layout, yes. But you can also help by making it
<pesho> is there a document on how to contriubute a keyboard language?
<dobey> pesho: is bulgarian one of the translated languages available on the phone currently?
<dobey> pesho: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/STYLING probably
<pesho> yes there is a bulgarian display language on the phone
<dobey> ok, i guess it just needs a keyboard layout added then
<alin> hi... on a ubuntu touch meizu I try to do some usb tethering... rndis method... however it seems this makes my phone unavailable... if I call the number I get automatically the voice mail
<alin> is there any other way to tether
<SturmFlut> popey, ogra_ : I think I can confirm that arale heats up less now, I have my devices under high load to check the behavior of the battery status and arale does heat up quite a lot, but I have to actually provoke it.
<SturmFlut> What took a single core yesterday, takes two cores and the GPU today
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: Ping
<vas> Hello everyone!
<vas> Does anybody have any recomendations on how to configure my macbook pro running Ubuntu 14 for multi-touch gestures and specifically avoiding issues where the touch-pad randomly selects (and drags) so it text and also randomly activates the window-switcher. It seems like this is an issue affecting Macbook Pro Ubuntu users
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-07
<dadexix86> hi all! is there a way to have scopes (in particular the NearBy one) on the desktop also?
<ahoneybun> dadexix86: I should be available once Unity8 hits (I believe)
<ahoneybun> right now Desktop: Unity 7 Phone/Tablet: Unity 8
<dadexix86> ahoneybun, thank you. so no hope for now? :( :(
<ahoneybun> dadexix86: for now, there are daily images and way to use Unity 8 in a LXC container but it is not prime time ready yet
<dadexix86> ahoneybun, I don't feel ready for that yet, I'll wait for tomorrow to come ;)
<ahoneybun> no problem :)
<dadexix86> thank you :)
<ahoneybun> thank you for the work mariogrip :)
<sturmflut_> alextu: Ping
<sturmflut_> john-mcaleely: Ping
<sturmflut_> ogra_: Ping
<sturmflut_> At least on arale/MX4, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1470376 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1471913 are a kernel problem. I'll send the data to prove it later this morning
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470376 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Battery status should be revisited" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<alextu> sturmflut_, hi~
<sturmflut_> alextu: Hey! I think I have something, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<sturmflut_> alextu: Is this already being worked on?
<alextu> sturmflut_, looking it , please wait a mins. :)
<alextu> sturmflut_, excuse me, but which channel and image version you used to reproduce this issue?
<sturmflut_> alextu: Argh, should have added that. ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en r47, but lots of people are also reporting it with stable r2, and there might even be a similar problem on krillin
<alextu> sturmflut_, currently exists a inter bug ticket for battery status stuck in 30% while charging, but looks not same as this one.
<alextu> sturmflut_, is it very easy to reproduce? or just happens randomly? can it be reproduced every time if I follow the instruction in #1 ?
<sturmflut_> alextu: It happens randomly, but very often. This was my first try to reproduce it and I didn't do anything special. Other users also report that the battery level gets stuck while discharging.
<alextu> sturmflut_, thanks for information, will report this issue to internal worker.
<sturmflut_> alextu: \o/
<alextu> sturmflut_, we have a new image on rc-proposed r50, you can try it if convenient and check if something improved. :)
<sturmflut_> alextu: Will do, but repeating the test will take a couple of hours
<alextu> sturmflut_, yes, I agree, it hard to reproduce and cost a lot of time. :(
<sturmflut_> alextu: But I think it's pretty clear where the problem lies, the kernel code that converts the battery voltage to a percentage gets stuck for some reason. It probably averages the input values to keep the percentage from jumping too much around
<dholbach> good morning
<zubozrout> Hello, I am sorry to spam here with my problem, but I using my Nexus 7 LTE with Ubuntu and recently mobile data stopped working. On devel it works just fine but on devel-proposed, I can no longer use my mobile data for internet connection. But I can still send sms. Here is my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1469496 - could anyone please help me out and tell me what is going on and if there i
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469496 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "Error activating /ril_0/context1: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed" [Undecided,New]
<melon1> Hello! I'm having a problem connecting my MX4 to mobile data. Phone connection works normally. I've tried entering internet APN manually but my provider (Universal Telekom) wants me to enter APN proxy etc, which are not part of the APN configuration fields. Has anyone else had this problem or know how I can configure this?
<melon1> telecom*
<melon1> I am in Sweden, also
<zubozrout> How is this used now? set-context-property [modem] [context_number] <name> <value> ... what [modem] values are acceptable? Thanks
<melon1> Thanks for the answer. I solved it.
<melon1> Turned out I just had old instructions. I found the new settings needed and entered those. It worked!
<zubozrout> hmm, I just found ./list-modems which is what I needed - but still this doesn't solve my original problem :'( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1469496
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469496 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "Error activating /ril_0/context1: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Day! 😃
<jrbt> heyo! :)
<jrbt> Uh, all the ubuntu touch phone will be compatible with the convergence feature?
<jrbt> Even if it is not included by default?
<jrbt> I think that my Bq can run a convergence desktop, it is more powerful than a chromebook (and Ubuntu working well on a chromebook)
<matv1> good god just came across jack wallens review on techrepublic. I am absolutely appalled by so much misinformation
<jrbt> matv1, which phone?
<jrbt> that http://www.techrepublic.com/article/bq-aquaris-e5-an-ubuntu-edition-phone-that-severely-disappoints/ ?
<matv1> he bought the bqE5 apparently
<jrbt> "The hardware is laggy and slow at best" :( I bought this one
<matv1> jrbt yeah that
<matv1> it gets worse
<matv1> what does one do about something like that. it is so misleading and misinformed
<matv1> he loves to start flamewars. maybe ignoring it is best
<jrbt> "Confusing /  Unpolished" Uh, absolutely not
<jrbt> Yeah
<svij> "I wanted to take a screenshot of the platform to show you how bad it is, but there's no way to do so (unless you want to take the time to drop into command interface). " LOL
<svij> "Scopes are shortcuts to websites" oh… yea… exactly!
<matv1> svij yup.. how utterly useless as a tech journalist can you get :(
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<svij> matv1: I don't know that guy, but just saying "it's bad" without explanation is childish.
<Sleep_Walker> morning
<svij> moin sturmflut2
<Sleep_Walker> another app request - command line interface for sending SMS
<Sleep_Walker> is it possible already through some dbus?
<sturmflut2> Sleep_Walker: There is one in /var/lib/ofono/scripts I think
<Sleep_Walker> those virtual keyboards are still pain to write with :)
<Sleep_Walker> sturmflut2: excellent, thanks!
<matv1> svij yeah but the thing is, he has got quite a big platform on techrepublic. self proclaimed linux guru. but his work is soo bad
<svij> matv1: ya :-/
<matv1> and its not like he does not realize how harmfull his scribbles are. he just seems to care more for some extra hits.
<matv1> i wonder if there are any guidelines from community management how to deal with stuff like that
<sturmflut2> matv1: Just read the backlog. You can't do much about those news sites, there simply is no quality journalism anymore. I called Softpedia out a couple of days ago for spreading rumors as facts, and the reply implies that the guys running these sites simply don't know or don't care how journalism works. It's all about ad revenue and clickbait.
<matv1> sturmflut2 gd morning :) so you're saying ignore it?
<sturmflut2> matv1: I decided to pretty much ignore it, this is not something you're going to win. Choose your battles wisely.
<ulrichard> Since a couple of days I can't answer calls on my Aquaris 4.5. Is this a known problem with workarounds?
<sturmflut2> ulrichard: Hm, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1470044 comes to mind
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470044 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Cannot recieve calls or SMS after loosing network coverage." [Undecided,New]
<ulrichard> sturmflut2: No, that sounds differently. My phone rings, but it doesn't switch to the UI where I could answer.
<matv1> sturmflut2 thanks. you're probably right.
<ulrichard> sturmflut2: And I can't say for sure if it started with the last system update or a few days after.
<sturmflut2> ulrichard: Ah! Sorry, I got it wrong. That could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1453004 then
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1453004 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Phone is ringing but no sliders to pick up the call are presented" [High,Confirmed]
<ulrichard> sturmflut2: Yes, that sounds exactly like it. Thanks for the link.
<sturmflut2> ulrichard: It is on the list for the OTA-5 update, and looks like a fix was merged yesterday
<jrbt> "We are deeply sorry that the phone is out of stock by now, and we don't have confirmed information about it currently, please wait patiently." meizu customer service :(
<tathhu> :/
 * tathhu got still same status on E5 :( stop processing and send it
<sturmflut2> jrbt: You got an invite, tried to cash it in and this message came up? Or where does this come from
<sturmflut2> seb128: Ping
<jgdx> pete-woods, thanks for the update. Do you still have that wpa-ep in your home?
<pete-woods> jgdx: yes, although I've not tried it yet with my backup laptop
<pete-woods> (the radius server lives on a VM in there)
<jgdx> ugh
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> I give the VM ownership of my ethernet card
<jgdx> davmor2, you're still up and running with a wpa-ep network though? :)
<sturmflut2> Which images contain the WPA2 Enterprise patches?
<jgdx> sturmflut2, rc proposed at this point, but the rest is in silo 53
<seb128> sturmflut2, contentless ping
<sturmflut2> seb128: Sorr. Will the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1461624 be part of OTA-5?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461624 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu Vivid) "Battery charge graph glitches" [Low,Fix released]
<jrbt> sturmflut2, uh, I have canceled my order before pay it, I have changed mind but I can't order my mx4 ubuntu edition
<seb128> sturmflut2, yes
<jrbt> I have contacted the support (phone + email) and receive that.
<sturmflut2> seb128: \o/ One more down
<seb128> sturmflut2, it landed in the vivid overlay for a while
<Mirv> jamesh: hey! are you developing the new thumbnailer mainly on wily or vivid-overlay? I'll be preparing a silo with the async image loader segfault fix for both anyway, but just interested on which one you'll be able to test most easily.
<Mirv> jamesh: oh, I see you have it already in silo 10? so the answer is "both". I'll let you know once the vivid silo is testable, since that's more important to be tested.
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471906 might be caused by a QStorageInfo object running in a loop somewhere, at least the paths that are being polled are exactly the ones QStorageInfo accesses
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471906 in Canonical System Image "camera app is polling the file system every second" [Undecided,New]
<tiheum> popey: Hi Allan, do you remember the bug you opened regarding the new app icons? https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1457424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457424 in mediaplayer-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress]
<popey> yes
<tiheum> popey: how can I know if the icons will be available in the next OTA?
<tiheum> I mean OTA-5
<popey> sil2100: ^
<popey> thats the goal
<sil2100> tiheum: yes, that's the plan
<sil2100> tiheum: popey will be uploading the ones for core-apps today to the store, the rest will come with the official update next week
<tiheum> popey, sil2100: when status is 'in progress', it means that the icon is not updated yet, right? isn't it too late as the freeze is today?
<popey> it's all in hand :)
<sil2100> tiheum: it's not too late - we're freezing around the end of the day, so there's still time
<jgdx> pete-woods, ^ so I was planning on testing wpa-ep later tonight, but it seems it has to happen earlier.
<jgdx> rules me out as tester :|
<tiheum> sil2100: ok, do you think that I should contact the developers to remind them to update, or the bug tracking if enough? (sorry, I don't really know how you guys work)
<jgdx> tiheum, what apps are missing updated icons?
<sil2100> tiheum: most apps already have the icons changed or ready for release, do you know of any that need to be done still?
<tiheum> sil2100, jgdx: I don't know. I have a BQ phone since 3 days only so I don't use any developer channel/branch. On the phone, all the icons are the old ones. That's why I asked if there's a way to know which icons could me missing.
<popey> tiheum: i have intentionally held back the icon updates from the store
<popey> tiheum: they will all get updated at once a little later today, look out for them ㋛
<sturmflut2> Oh, I completely missed the "meizu.zh" channels
<tiheum> popey: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> popey, silo 2 adds the events content type, it's waiting for QA but looks like it won't make it for ota-5
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: :D
<ahoneybun> :D
<kenvandine> abeato, can you take a look at bug 1455574
<ubot5> bug 1455574 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Failures to disable call waiting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455574
<kenvandine> i've reproduced that with the ofono scripts
<kenvandine> abeato, but what's interesting is once i run list-modems once, it won't fail to change the property again
<kenvandine> works perfectly
<kenvandine> abeato, i think it's krillin specific
<abeato> kenvandine, ok, does it work in mako then?
<kenvandine> abeato, i think it works on arale
<kenvandine> didn't test mako
<kenvandine> abeato, do you know why running list-modems once fixes it?
<kenvandine> abeato, does that make any sense?
<abeato> kenvandine, well, not a lot
<abeato> kenvandine, list-modems does refresh the call waiting properties
<kenvandine> abeato, i got that same "Failed" message from the script several times
<kenvandine> then i ran list-modems
<kenvandine> and i ran the script again and it changed the property properly
<kenvandine> and ran it a bunch of times and worked 100% of the time
<kenvandine> then the UI also worked properly
<abeato> kenvandine, is the script enabled for dual SIM?
<kenvandine> abeato, note there is a UI bug, where the switch doesn't properly bind to the property which i have a fix for
<kenvandine> abeato, yes... it takes the modem as an arg
<kenvandine> and the script does work eventually
<abeato> kenvandine, ok
<cwayne> oSoMoN: should browser be able to launch .html files from file-manager?  i'd think so right..
<oSoMoN> cwayne, I’d think so too, is it not working?
<cwayne> oSoMoN: nope, it says theres no apps to handle this type of content
<oSoMoN> cwayne, I’m seeing the same thing. However typing in the full URI to the file on disk in the browser’s address bar correctly opens it
<oSoMoN> cwayne, not sure where the issue really lies, but feel free to file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<kenvandine> abeato, if i wait a while and try the script again, i get the 'Operation failed' again
<kenvandine> abeato, also... if i run the test-call-settings script a few times, it starts to work
<kenvandine> so it isn't just list-modems
<abeato> kenvandine, ok, I'll try to reproduce here
<kenvandine> so it must have something to do with refreshing the call settings
<kenvandine> abeato, thx, let me know if you need anything from me
<abeato> kenvandine, ok, np
<tathhu> anyone got idea how long it takes to send bq into fi? :(
<popey> tathhu: they're pretty responsive if you ask them yourself
<tathhu> well... that. :P
<tathhu> popey: thank god for ssd, asking bq is fast :P
<abeato> kenvandine, just answered on the bug, it's working fine for me, I wonder if maybe is the operator
<abeato> kenvandine, could you attach your syslog to see if ofono produced some error?
<kenvandine> abeato, sure
<kenvandine> abeato, done
<abeato> kenvandine, nice, thanks
<tathhu> cool, tracking number :D
<adfad666> ondra: your phablet-5.0.2_r3 branches, do they compile?
<abeato> kenvandine, could you check what happens if you use http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836312/ ?
<abeato> kenvandine, please paste output of those scripts
 * sturmflut2 goes home, it's freakin' 38° C outside
<kenvandine> abeato, that worked fine
<abeato> kenvandine, I see, well, it is a problem with the bearer probably
<abeato> kenvandine, when you set VoiceCallWaiting you are setting call waiting just for the voice service
<abeato> kenvandine, using test-ss as described you use "default" as bearer
<abeato> kenvandine, as you could see from the output of test-ss you have data, fax, voice, sms, etc. bearers
<abeato> kenvandine, using "default" bearer is definitely safer, because some operators do not really like that you specify a concrete bearer
<kenvandine> abeato, yeah, so where is the bug?
<abeato> kenvandine, in the operator systems mainly :P
<abeato> kenvandine, let me take a look at the standard, I'll ping you later
<kenvandine> abeato, cool, thanks
<abeato> kenvandine, what happens if you do "./test-ss /ril_0 "*43*10#""
<kenvandine> abeato, works fine
<kenvandine> CallWaiting : Operation [ activation ]
<kenvandine> VoiceCallWaiting : enabled
<kenvandine> FaxCallWaiting : disabled
<kenvandine> SmsCallWaiting : disabled
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<kenvandine> that was supposed to be a pastebin
<abeato> kenvandine, that's equivalent to using test-call-settings
<abeato> the 10 specifies the voice bearer
<abeato> kenvandine, wait I'm wrong
<abeato> kenvandine, try "./test-ss /ril_0 "*43*11#""
<kenvandine> abeato, ah, that does just output voiceCallWaiting
<kenvandine> abeato, seems to work... but let me let me device go to sleep for a bit
<abeato> ok
<kenvandine> enable and disable seems to work fine, and quickly
<kenvandine> faster than the call settings API
<kenvandine> abeato, i'll give it 15m and try again
<abeato> kenvandine, both calls are supposed to do the same
<abeato> kenvandine, how is coverage in your area? do you have just 2G maybe for krillin?
<kenvandine> yeah, 2g is all i get in the US
<kenvandine> and the coverage is weak in my office
<abeato> kenvandine, hmm, might be that... could you try with a different operator?
<abeato> kenvandine, it looks a bit like a timeout issue, it takes too long some times, but retries work in the end
<kenvandine> not a timeout
<kenvandine> when i get the failed error, it's quick
<abeato> kenvandine, ok, interesting
<kenvandine> so i just tried that again, and it works fine
<kenvandine> and quickly
<abeato> kenvandine, seems some sort of network/modem issue
<abeato> kenvandine, would be good if you can try with another operator
 * abeato have to go, brb
<kenvandine> abeato, ok
<kenvandine> Unable to perform operation: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed
<kenvandine> abeato, i just got that one time with test-ss
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone on rc-proposed seen it before where SMS's appear to be 'from' the last person you sent a SMS to ?
 * ahayzen has been very confused lately with friends/family 'sending' him O2 account info lol
<nemo> ogra_: hello gain
<popey> hi
<ogra_> hey nemo
<nemo> Would anyone here be interested in testing a game in ubuntu mobile?  Ogra told me you guys don't package it differently, and our touch UI is hidden behind a MOBILE ifdef in the game engine
<nemo> I was curious if someone could try turning that flag on and rebuilding the package
<nemo> telling me how it went
<kenvandine> nemo, what game?
<nemo> Hedgewars
<ogra_> well, i said we dont particulary rebuild archive packages for the phone :)
<nemo> ogra_: yeah, but game interaction on phone is a lot different than on desktop
<ogra_> you likely would want a hedgewars-touch (or -phone or whatever) package in a separate build to not break the desktop version
<nemo> yep
<nemo> well. I don't maintain the ubuntu package, but could bring it up w/ locutus
<kenvandine> nemo, i can build it to test
<nemo> I just thought someone here could maybe see if it even works
<nemo> our mobile stuff may be suffering from bitrot due to lack of volunteers ☹
<ogra_> what engine does that use ? SDL ?
<nemo> lot of stuff like uWorld.pas:{$IFDEF MOBILE}
<nemo> ogra_: yep.
<ogra_> 2 ?
<ogra_> :)
<nemo> ogra_: we support SDL2 - I think we use it for the android and iOS ports
<nemo> although there are still a couple of missing pieces of functionality. nothing critical
<ogra_> (we have neverball and neverput on the phone which apparently was not to hard to port due to that )
<ogra_> so i guess it might actually work :)
<nemo> ogra_: well... the issue is that hedgewars is a lot more complicated than tapping a ball 😝
<nemo> but certainly in theory!
<kenvandine> big checkout :)
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> frig
<nemo> I'm reading through our inc file
<kenvandine> nemo, so how do i enable mobile?
<nemo> kenvandine: I might have to ask you to edit a file ☹
<kenvandine> no problem
<nemo> check this out.. in options.inc
<nemo> {$IFDEF MOBILE} {$DEFINE HWLIBRARY} {$DEFINE GLunit:=gles11} {$DEFINE USE_LANDSCAPE_AMMOMENU} {$DEFINE USE_TOUCH_INTERFACE} {$ELSE}
<nemo> so... GLES makes sense.  HWLIBRARY though
<nemo> building engine as a library is necessary on android and iOS to spawn it in same process
<nemo> but that requires a fresh frontend
<nemo> definitely do not want that defined for this case
<nemo> kenvandine: can you delete the HWLIBRARY define in hedgewars/options.inc?
<nemo> current desktop frontend expects to launch an executable, although there's some preliminary work to change that
<kenvandine> hope my build device has enough space for this :)
<nemo> kenvandine: oh. heh. is it grabbing the whole DVCS repo?
<kenvandine> bzr branch of the ubuntu package
<nemo> kenvandine: on my TODO once we migrate away from google code is to offer an svn co - that would slash space used. esp if the person locally runs relink
<nemo> which is totally reasonable for read-only checkouts
<nemo> hm... might have to change uInputHandlers too
<nemo> MOBILE turns off binds
<kenvandine> nemo, i'll ping you when i finish my checkout
<kenvandine> grabbing some food while it downloads... bbiaf
<nemo> actually... I guess turning off binds is a good thing.
<nemo> on the other hand, isPhone is lol
<SturmFlut> sil2100, pmcgowan: Is the release cycle between OTA updates now going to be 6 weeks by default, or just this once because everybody is on vacation?
<pmcgowan> SturmFlut, yes we are settling o 6 weeks for a while
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: that sounds like a very good idea
<pmcgowan> oh good
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: OTA-5 maybe at the end of next week, if manufacturer QA goes well? Or later?
<pmcgowan> SturmFlut, yes middle of next week
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: \o/
<pmcgowan> if things go smothly
<Yaabaa> Is it possible to install ubuntu desktop programs? I saw a article in german that suggested it, i am just a noob using a new system
<nemo> Yaabaa: well... given I'm hanging out here to get them to rebuild a desktop package as mobile for usability, I'm going to guess "Yes" ☺
<Yaabaa> could there be a way that we can use chromium to work with whatsapp?
<kenvandine> nemo, ok... done checking it out
<kenvandine> nemo, but my old grouper won't have enough space to actually build it
<kenvandine> sorry
<nemo> kenvandine: ☹
<nemo> kenvandine: microsd cards are cheap these days ☺
<nemo> ah well...
<nemo> guess I'll try again some other time w/ someone else
<nemo> kenvandine: maybe you could delete that copy of Frozen or something 😝
<kenvandine> no SD card slot in the grouper
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it's an old nexus 7 with busted screen
<kenvandine> my build box :)
<kenvandine> running saucy... with a vivid chroot :)
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> kenvandine: hm. isn't it easier to just build on a VM or something?
 * nemo shrugs
<kenvandine> nemo, not usually... this is a great little build setup
<kenvandine> but haven't tried anything as huge as this
<adfad666> building on a tablet? wut
<nemo> kenvandine: bah... nfsmount?
<kenvandine> don't have time to setup all that now...
<nemo> kenvandine: once upon a time I had a computer w/ a few hundred megs of HD space, 96MiB of RAM and a P166 processor... I ran gentoo on it
<kenvandine> but might be a good idea in the future
<nemo> kenvandine: I'd chroot in from desktop over nfs ☺
<kenvandine> adfad666, it's pretty awesome for building... way better than doing cross builds :)
<nemo> kenvandine: nfsmount isn't that hard to setup tho. ah well
<kenvandine> and over wifi isn't going to be terribly fast
<kenvandine> maybe another day i'll have more time to take a swing at it
<kenvandine> pretty busy today
<nemo> kenvandine: my experience w/ building over nfs mounts hasn't been terrible
<nemo> kenvandine: that's 'cause reading the file is usually not the main issue, is more actually compiling it
<nemo> small files, but CPU intensive
<nemo> that gentoo build mentioned above, was one of the few times I build -Os
<nemo> seemed to help, but, eh, didn't do any proper comparisons
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: With shell rotation, if I lock "landscape" in the .desktop file and then print width and height of the my root widget in Component.onCompleted, I seem to get the non-rotated values
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, if the scene needs to rotate still
<Jakobs> hi all =)
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, it should upate quickly tho
<mzanetti> hi Jakobs
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: At which point can I be sure that Screen.orientation has been updated?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, why would you need that?
<Jakobs> i'm have troubles with installing ubuntu touch on nexus 7 divice
<Jakobs> you installing on nexus 7 from windows?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Trying to build a QML webapp container that always shows the content in Landscape mode, on OTA-4 and OTA-5
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: For a number of HTML5 games we have
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, I'd suggest to do OTA-5 only, and then publish it when OTA-5 is out
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, in OTA-4 this is not supported, you need bad hacks to do it.
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, you probably don't want to spend too much time to create those hacks when OTA-5 is just around the corner
<Jakobs> i have black screen on load divice
<mzanetti> Jakobs, did you follow this guide? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: But there must be a way to do this, how would I find out which orientation I'm in when my app allows full rotation?
<Jakobs> i'm installing from windows =)
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, isn't there an orientation property somewhere?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, I think you want to do something like Machines-vs-Machines
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Right, I'll have a look at your code
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, instead of displaying the "Please rotate device" message you could do the hacky thing for OTA-4
<tathhu> Jakobs: never use Windows for anything :p
<Jakobs> need for Unity3d =)
<tathhu> SoonTM
<mzanetti> try unity8 instead
<tathhu> :D
<Jakobs> xD
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ha! Evil hackery works.
<mzanetti> Jakobs, fwiw, I installed ubuntu on a nexus7 without pc (well, after unlocking the bootloader)
<tathhu> mzanetti: ubuntu or "touch"?
<mzanetti> It's been a while so not sure if it still works
<mzanetti> touch
<Jakobs> touch
<tathhu> Damn. :D
<mzanetti> in the android store there's some multirom manager thing
<tathhu> 2013?
<Jakobs> in recovery mode?
<mzanetti> and that had support for ubuntu touch
<Jakobs> nope 2012
<tathhu> I just ubuntu-device-flash'd
<tathhu> :P
<mzanetti> is there a ubuntu-device-flash in windows?
<mzanetti> wait... Nexus7 2012. I don't think we still support that, do we?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I agree that it is not elegant, and should not be done, but we want to ship those games now. The whole solution with the QML WebView is a hack anyways, we're just doing it to work around other issus. At some point in the future we'll lock the orientation in the .desktop file, switch to webapp-container and everything is fine.
<mzanetti> ah ok
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: We fear your wrath, you know ;)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: have a look at the cut-the-rope code. That has an orientation tweak
<mcphail> SturmFlut: it is just a glorified webview, iirc
<SturmFlut> mcphail: We stole everything useful from Cut The Rope ;)
<mcphail> ha!
<SturmFlut> Thiefs!
<SturmFlut> no wait, it's "Thieves", isn't it
<mcphail> SturmFlut: if it is good enough for Tolkein it is good enough for you
<mcphail> SturmFlut: the WebView in cut.qml has "rotation: 90". Presumably that locks it?
<mcphail> Although, I suppose the actual magic might be buried in the minified javascript
<SturmFlut> mcphail: No, the "rotation: 90" actually does the trick
<mcphail> problem solved?
<SturmFlut> mcphail: We'll get there, just good old mathematics confusing me
<mcphail> SturmFlut: Having been trying to translate SDL touch coordinates to various desktop stretches and orientations, I feel your pain. My aging brain can't cope
<SturmFlut> It's mostly because of the heat today, 38°C at 6 PM
<taiebot> ***taiebot sights. Was testing girlfriends phone today. She was ringing me could and I did not see any notification.  when she hanged, my phone started to ring
<cwayne> hm, is it normal that my phone always goes to a unprotected network when it finds one, even if there's a saved protected network available?
<taiebot> popey, mzanetti: to lock the lock screen in landscape mode. Open an app which can rotate. launch it rotate the phone in landscape > open the dash via a right swipe and leave it open > lock the screen > your stuck in landscape mode :-D
<taiebot> popey mzanetti 100% reproducible here have you got a bug for this?
<popey> bug 1471609
<ubot5> bug 1471609 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot unlock phone in landscape" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471609
<taiebot> popey thanks Did you manage to reproduce with my instructions?
<taiebot> popey i might have meant the app spread instead of the dash
<popey> will try
<popey> i think that's how i initially triggerde it
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-07-222534.png
<popey> yup!
<taiebot> popey: cool
<taiebot> popey well you have to reboot now.
<popey> or restart lightdm :)
<popey> over ssh
<taiebot> popey: easier when you are next to a computer. when in the wild its like *&$^&!! :)
<popey> heh, indeed
<samful> hello.
<samful> I hesist to buy a Bq Aquaris e5, dit is not  kinda expensive for the specs?
<samful> 199€ for 1gb of ram and only a cortex a7, I think it is extremely exga
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-08
<Mirv> jamesh: in case you didn't notice the bug comment, please test the fix from silo and report back at bug #1469611
<ubot5> bug 1469611 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QQuickPixmapReader::asyncResponseFinished segfaults if a QQuickAsyncImageProvider returns an error response" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469611
<jamesh> Mirv: I don't have any code ready to test it on device: the crash meant I couldn't proceed with the branch.  My other system is still on vivid though, so I can give it a shot on the desktop there.
<jamesh> Mirv: is the change also in wily?
<Mirv> jamesh: ah, alright, I assumed you might have something to quickly give it to. there's wily PPA also at silo 044 so you can use either
<Mirv> so vivid+overlay = silo 043, wily = silo 044
<jamesh> I'll test the wily one then, since that's where the build tree for that branch is.
<Mirv> ok. you should (currently) get version 5.4.2-1ubuntu2~wily1~test1 from the silo
<jamesh> Mirv: okay.  The tests in my thumbnailer branch no longer crash with the silo applied.
<Mirv> jamesh: \o/ nice, thanks to tsdgeos
<Mirv> jamesh: do you mind pushing to lp:~jamesh/+junk/thumbnailertest or somewhere if I'd try to validate the vivid silo?
<jamesh> Mirv: the branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/thumbnailer/no-fallback-albumart
<jamesh> Mirv: note that the tests don't actually pass: I didn't get as far as fixing them up to work with the rest of the changes because they consistently crashed without the Qt fix
<Mirv> jamesh: ok, thanks!
<jamesh> Mirv: with the branch built, "ctest -R qml --verbose" should complete without a segfault.
<Mirv> thanks again
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> popey: I'm on arale rc-proposed r50 and still get from vibrate to lockscreen in ~22 seconds. It takes ~50 seconds on your device?
<popey> sturmflut2: ogra is the one complaining :)
<davmor2> popey: when isn't he
<popey> 25 seconds that time
<popey> so yeah, not conclusive
<sturmflut2> popey: It has consistently been ~22 seconds on my arale, with stable r2, rc-proposed r47 and rc-proposed r50.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, fpor me it got ~10sec slower today ... (and about 30sec slower on krillin)
<sturmflut2> Hmmm
<Kniple> Hello people, I do not seem to be able to enter authentication settings for wifi networks on my MX4. Anyone know how or where to do this?
<VitaliyKononenko> Hello. Does anybody knows how to port Ubuntu Touch on Lenovo A706? I've asked allready on XDA-Forum and Ubuntu ASK, but nobody helped me with this
<zubozrout> Hello, on devel-proposed full shell rotation is available last few weeks. I just want to ask why scopes can't be rotated as well - especially for going to homescreen my screen rotates each time to portrait even though all my running apps are in landscape.
<ogra_> zubozrout, thats a design decision (and you should not run devel-proposed)
<zubozrout> ogra_ Ok, thanks for the info. Neverhteless I don't think this should stay the way it is. As to devel-proposed, yes, I know it is not tested enough, but I am enjoying daily updates :), so it is ideal for me.
<ogra_> zubozrout, its is not only not tested but planned for heavy breakage too ... use rc-proposed thats the daily channel for users
<ogra_> zubozrout, there is a bug open for the non rotating shell but i cant find it :/
<ogra_> (i dont think it had any feedback from the design team yet though)
<zubozrout> ogra_ That is not possible, as I have Nexus 7 LTE (deb) and this device is not officially supported :'(, so I have to use this server: http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> oh, tlak to Tassadar|nym then
<ogra_> *talk
<ogra_> so he makes a properly usable channel available
<Tassadar|nym> #vacation
<ogra_> devel will switch to snappy during this cycle ... that will likely make it break for a while
<ogra_> (read: in an unbootable way etc)
<zubozrout> ogra_ I think I bothered him too much already as some time ago devel-proposed introduced an update to system-image-cli and he had to update his side as well. Hm, and when is a switch to snappy planned?
<ogra_> zubozrout, during 15.10 or in early 16.04 ... 15.10 is not supposed to end up on any devices for that reason
<zubozrout> ogra_ Hmm, that is fine to know, thank you very much for the info :).
<ogra_> bug 1465331
<ubot5> bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "[scopes] should Dash rotate" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465331
<ogra_> there it is :)
<zubozrout> orga_ I was just looking for it, thanks :).
<opiwahn> do you have a buy recommendation BQ E5 / MX4 at the moment?  Thinking about buying me an ubuntu phone
<popey> buy both :)
<leko> Hey guys, I'm a proud owner of a Meizu MX4. Question regarding battery life, from a fully charged battery to completely empty takes about 12-16 hours without ever using the phone. Is this a common occurence?
<Kniple> leko: there is quite a lot of problems with the battery right now, afaik.
<leko> Do you own a device with touch? Do you experience the same issues?
<popey> yeah, some battery fixes on the way
<popey> yes, i have an mx4
<leko> Same problems as above?
<popey> battery life isn't what it should be, some analysis has been done and it's being actively worked on
<Kniple> The indication of the battery is also awry, as is the charging (which took me well over 24 hours to 100% the first time I charged mine)
<ogra_> my battery with the test image for the next OTA currently lasts about 24-30h
<Kniple> sounds promising :)
<ogra_> so after the next OTA you should see quite an improvement
<ogra_> (it used to last between 6-8h for me in the beginning)
<Kniple> I have around 10 hours of battery time on mine, then again I don't have a sim card in it and only run it on wifi atm
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-07-08-121947.png
<popey> battery graph looks pretty funky here :)
<popey> guess who was playing games at 1AM
<Kniple> haha
<davmor2> popey: your wife, no your kids, obviously your kids
<leko> Good to hear. Not fond of the idea of buying a new battery the second day of ownership.
<ogra_> (oh, and note that the 24-30h here are with acrtually using the device ... i havent tried how long it lasts on complete idle ... i would suspect way way longer)
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I would be very happy if anyone test my app and report that is working
<xpheres> I have a first bad review because the old versions did not work
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<sturmflut2> Uh oh. I just ran into a case where my app would suddenly no longer start on arale rc-proposed r50, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11840939/ . I restarted the phone and now a reboot takes a minute instead of 22 seconds :/
<sturmflut2> No idea where the AppArmor message comes from, I don't manually try to inhibit screen blanking and this used to work like this
<ogra_> sturmflut2, i just had a UI hardlock :(
<sturmflut2> ogra_: :(
<ogra_> sturmflut2, check /var/crash btw
<sturmflut2> I will, just have to look for the panda first
<svij> panda!
<popey> love!
 * ogra_ throws some bamboo in the channel
<nemo> Anyone here interested in trying to tweak the ubuntu hedgewars package to see if it can be made more touch-friendly?  kenvandine didn't have enough space on his "build tablet" for this yesterday
<nemo> basically just want to see if enabling one flag and deletion a line in a config file helps
<nemo> *deleting
<xpheres> I made a dist-upgrade in my bodhi linux because I can not add repository ppa :phablet-team/tools
<xpheres> do you think that after this I will be able to run the emulator?
<popey> no
<mcphail> nemo: I can have a quick look
<popey> the emulator is broken
<xpheres> ah ok
<popey> nothing you do to your install of ubuntu will fix that
<popey> IMO
<xpheres> I understand
<nemo> mcphail: 'k, well, pretty much would be pulling the ubuntu source package, then adding MOBILE flag to the build and deleting line 43 of hedgewars/options.inc
<sturmflut2> It made "click", and somehow the panda can now be wherever you are. Do you feel the love?﻿
<nemo> mcphail: pretty much just trying to get the normal frontend to launch the touch-friendly game
<mcphail> nemo: currently git cloning the repo. Can I use that?
<nemo> otherwise I'm guessing the game is basically unusable
<nemo> mcphail: huh... I guess.  I just figured your .deb thingy would be better for repackaging
<nemo> mcphail: you mean our periodically updated mirror of the game on github?
<mcphail> nemo: says "daily mirror" on your site :)
<nemo> heh. daily
<nemo> but sure
<nemo> besides we haven't been that active
<nemo> mcphail: FWIW, here's the current ubuntu-friendly build instructions
<nemo> https://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/wiki/BuildingOnLinux
<sturmflut2> Doesn't hedgewars use Qt components? or something like that
<nemo> sturmflut2: it does yes
<nemo> don't you guys have Qt?
<ogra_> we do
<nemo> aight. np then
<nemo> sturmflut2: just for the frontend tho. we have like 4 frontends ☺
<nemo> only one for desktop ofc
<mcphail> nemo: I see sdl1.2 on the list of deps. That's going to be a problem
<nemo> mcphail: not necessary
<nemo> mcphail: can build against SDL2. we use that on mobile
<nemo> mcphail: those are the desktop build instructions
<mcphail> ok
<nemo> there are a ton of SDL2 ifdefs in there. will want to pass that flag too
<nemo> mobile builds currently use SDL2 and GLES11
<mcphail> nemo: you building this as a .click?
<nemo> mcphail: totally unfamiliar w/ any ubuntu touch terminology
<nemo> kinda ended up here in passing based on separate discussion on #ubuntu-devel about how horribly suited backports is to games ☺
<nemo> mcphail: thought it'd be nice to see if we could get something somewhat mobile friendly going again. we'd put a fair amount of time into iOS and Android, but withered due to lack of maintainers
<nemo> well... and the iOS dude got demoralise by Apple and iOS users.
<mcphail> nemo: going to be hard to get it up and running on the phone unless we can build it as a click, for the launcher and apparmor hooks
<nemo> mcphail: what's a click?  but I thought phone could install standard ubuntu packages?
<mcphail> nemo: no - debs aren't supported on the phone
<nemo> from description sounds like some sort of magic wrapper. chroot/env isolation?
<nemo> ogra_: huh. you didn't mention that ☹
<mcphail> nemo: not quite a chroot, but strict app confinement with limited access to directories etc
<nemo> well that decreases my interest in ubuntu touch a whole hell of a lot :-/
<nemo> get more functionality w/ the ubuntu chroot on my nexus 5
<mcphail> nemo: just a minor hurdle :)
<ogra_> nemo, just needs re-packaging as click package, thats trivial
<ogra_> nemo, and you can use debs ... they are just not supported :)
<nemo> mcphail: yeah, but the attractive thing was access to all the .debs
<mcphail> nemo: the idea with a click package is to bundle all the libs (which you can extract from the .debs) in the package
<nemo> mcphail: when I was raving about ubuntu touch to everyone it was really about you guys coming online w/ entire ecosystem at your fingertips, even if there are integration probs
<ogra_> for development you can make the device writable and install as many debs as you want ... just dont expect the phone to not break due to that
<nemo> mcphail: huh... dll hell?
<mcphail> nemo: no - it removes dll hell completely
<nemo> mcphail: so... each app has its own copy of, oh, openssl that must be updated if there's a vulnerability?
<mcphail> nemo: yes, but each copy of ssl is operating in strict confinemtnt to prevent damage
<nemo> meh
<nemo> mcphail: I was thinking specifically of the reaction to dll hell
<mcphail> nemo: don't knock it until you've tried it :)
<nemo> mcphail: that is, under windows, people distributing it all with the app
<nemo> resulting in bloat and stray versions of libs everywhere
<nemo> mcphail: tried it. hated it.
<nemo> but hey, do what you guys want ☺
<nemo> and space is cheap right?
<mcphail> nemo: bloat - yes. Stray versions - no
<nemo> the update thing, eh, well, not my problem
<nemo> mcphail: if every app has its own ssl lib, that's stray versions in my book
<nemo> or own copy of lua52 or whatever
<mcphail> nemo: the trust model in modern Ubuntu is very different
<nemo> oh, I get why you are doing it
<nemo> I just dislike it.
<nemo> meh. neither here nor there ☺
<nemo> mcphail: just wanted to see if touch could be easily enabled. I'm just hoping that it can... the main problem could be people having made iOS or Android assumptions in the IFDEFs
<mcphail> nemo: there are huge benefits in terms of package management and curation
<nemo> so... if a critical vulnerability in ssl is discovered
<ogra_> nemo, many actual upstreams we work closely with (like libreoffice, mozilla, chromium) all ship their own libs already
<nemo> every single app must be updated
<nemo> instead of just one lib
<nemo> ogra_: yeah. that's a necessity for windows. when we package hedgewars for windows we do that
<ogra_> nothing of the above uses system lib packages
<nemo> that's 'cause their package management sucks natively
<ogra_> and while click is pretty close to what you see on windows, th next iteration (snappy) will handle all this a bit better
<ogra_> it wont take the responsibility away from the package creator to keep critical libs up to date though
<nemo> ogra_: there seems to be a huge difference between a few major gigantic apps that provide almost their own env bundling libs and every single piddling little app on the system doing it
<ogra_> but if even you mess up it wont do any harm to the system
<ogra_> (only to your app)
<nemo> but... yeah, not my prob, apart from being one more reason I'm suddenly less enamoured of this
<ogra_> (i.e. by keeping an insecure ssl version)
<nemo> easy to say until someone breaks out or uses the vulnerability to trick user into a higher level information leak
<nemo> aaaaanyway ☺
<mcphail> nemo: doe your app specifically capture SDL Touch Events or does it rely on Mouse events being translated as touch?
<ogra_> nemo, there is no way to break out of that ... it uses seccomp and apparmor, an app only has access to certain syscalls and only to the dirs it ships underneath its apps dir
<nemo> mcphail: touch events
<nemo> mcphail: assuming touch is enabled
<nemo> mcphail: for desktop uses mouse events
<nemo> mcphail: what I wanted to see is if simply enabling the MOBILE flag and disabling HWLIBRARY under that flag would be sufficient
<mcphail> nemo: good. Just updating my build chroot
<nemo> mcphail: current frontend launches engine as a separate process. we have a new frontend in the works that runs as a library too, but otherwise the only library frontends are for iOS and Android
<nemo> mcphail: could set defaults to ensure the game launched as a full-screen window for better experience there.  or outright fullscreen, but that might be bad on a phone
<nemo> by "in the works" I'd say "not soon" unc0rr's been working on it on and off, but he has about as much free time as me lately
<mcphail> nemo: outright fullscreen is good for Ubuntu. Rotation is the issue
<nemo> I keep meaning to poke at it, but haven't. maybe after next release
<nemo> hm
<nemo> mcphail: ok. we definitely don't want rotation
<nemo> game only really plays well in landscape mode
<mcphail> nemo: this is currently a stumbling block
<mcphail> nemo: been hacking away at this
<ogra_> mcphail, you can force landscape now
<ogra_> in the .desktop file
<nemo> mcphail: on iOS and Android we used overlays.  that wouldn't be available unfortunately. that could be a problem. that's why I was thinking a window would help so that at least you could easily quit
<mcphail> ogra_: doesn't work properly for SDL apps
<ogra_> oh
<mcphail> nemo: you can quit by swiping in Ubuntu
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> hope that doesn't mess up game touch interaction
<mcphail> nemo: shouldn't do
<jrbt> Yo
<mcphail> nemo: in terms of install dirs, are we only looking at the binary install dir and the data install dir?
<nemo> mcphail: for the install yeah
<mcphail> nemo: and what directories are written/read during play?
<nemo> mcphail: data dir, and ~/.hedgewars
<nemo> mcphail: ~/.hedgewars/Data is for extra stuff user might install,   ~/.hedgewars/Logs is for game log (might be turned off on mobile should check)
<mcphail> nemo: is ~/.hedgewars hard coded?
<nemo> yessss :-/
<nemo> but. lemme see what MOBILE flag currently sets
<mcphail> nemo: can it be adjusted to use a standard XDG path?
<nemo> maybe should just set the touch flags directly
<nemo> mcphail: that's been a todo item ☺
<nemo> just has been kinda low priority
<nemo> QTfrontend/main.cpp currently hardcodes that path btw
<nemo> oh wait
<mcphail> nemo: ha! - we need it for the app confinement. Your app won't be able to read/write ~/.hedgewars by default
 * nemo smacks nemo
<nemo> stupid nemo
<nemo> mcphail: I keep forgetting we allow overriding those on commandline
<mcphail> nemo: perfect
<nemo> we did that for the windows portable builds initially
<nemo> --config-dir and --data-dir
<mcphail> nemo: is --data-dir the default (package) data dir or the optional user data dir?
<nemo> package data dir
<mcphail> ok
<nemo> user data dir is considered subdir of config dir
<jrbt> Do you know if a ubuntu touch design web framework exist?
<jrbt> I love the ubuntu apps design instead of material design
<mcphail> nemo: will do some domestic chores for 10 minutes while this chroot update. I'll ping you when ready?
<nemo> mcphail: https://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/source/browse/hedgewars/options.inc#42
<nemo> kk
<nemo> mcphail: note line 64 btw ☺
<nemo> The SDL stuff is kinda WTFly setup here ☺   https://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/source/browse/hedgewars/SDLh.pas
<nemo> (since it is a pascal app, had to replicate a bunch of .h definitions)
<mcphail> nemo: ok, ready to go. What tweaks and build flags do you want
<nemo> mcphail: for starters just MOBILE and deleting line 43 in hedgewars/options.inc
<nemo> hoping that'll be enough...
<mcphail> ok, give me a while. I'll build and roll it into a .click
<koda> i can help with that regard if needed :)
<nemo> koda!
<nemo> mcphail: koda here did our iOS port long long ago
<mcphail> excellent!
<mcphail> nemo: so we're deleting "{$DEFINE HWLIBRARY}"?
<koda> yes
<koda> mobile enabled hwlibrary because we never thought of running hwengine as a separate process
<koda> setting mobile will set use_touch_interface which will then enable SDL2
<mcphail> hmm - build script isn't finding the minor sdl libraries. Do you use pkg-config to search for these?
<koda> we use cmake but i am not familiar how findsdl works there
<koda> probably everything needs to be updated to findsdl2 and co.
<mcphail> it is finding the main sdl2 lib but not sdl_ttf etc
<koda> hmm
<koda> try editing hedgewars/SDLh.pas
<popey> pas?
<popey> hedgewars is pascal?
<koda> and add "2" where needed in the list of libraries
<koda> popey: yep
<popey> sweet
<popey> not touched pascal for about 20 years
<nemo> popey: well. the standard desktop frontend is qt/c++, the engine is pascal and the server is haskell
<nemo> just to keep life interesting
 * ogra_ would have said 30 :P
<nemo> popey: I wanna port engine to Rust ☺
<popey> I am old
<popey> ogra_ is very old
<nemo> popey: until Hedgewars, I had not touched Pascal iiiin...
<ogra_> +1
 * nemo counts
 * ogra_ shakes his cane
<popey> hehe
<popey> it was all trees round here you know!
<nemo> hm... I did start Hedgewars a long time ago
<nemo> ok. 20 years
<popey> you're the original dev of hedgewars?
<popey> blimey
<nemo> popey: no. unc0rr is
<nemo> I just started screwing w/ it a long time ago
<nemo> January 2009 I think
<popey> i wish I'd discovered open source 20 years ago
<popey> I first used Pascal on an Epson 8086 PC (with turbo button). Got the floppy disk from a mail-order catalog
<popey> happy days
<mcphail> still hitting http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841357/
 * koda started a few months after nemo
<koda> and i never touched pascal before
<nemo> mcphail: now what would be neat is if we could automatically switch between hwengine for touch, and hwengine for desktop, based on whether phone was using bluetooth/docking or something ☺
<nemo> mcphail: http://galaxynote5edge.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Galaxy-Note-5-Laptop-Dock.jpg
<mcphail> nemo: :)
<mcphail> anyone know if there is a pascal cross compiler for the chroots?
<mcphail> otherwise I don't think I'm going to get this built
<popey> what pascal compiler does upstream use?
<nemo> mcphail: well LocutusOfBorg is currently building just fine for ubuntu on arm
<popey> can't you use the same one?
<nemo> guess I can ask him what he's doing
<nemo> mcphail: for the official ubuntu packages...
<popey> and if it's in the archive, check the build log?
<nemo> hrm. that's basically what popey is saying ☺
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars/0.9.21.1-5/+build/7390941 armhf build
<popey> -- Check for working Pascal compiler: /usr/bin/fpc
<popey> fpc - Free Pascal - SDK suite dependency package
<mcphail> popey: problem is I need a cross compiler because I'm building in a click chroot rather than on device
<popey> er
<sturmflut2> Compiling Pascal programs for a phone. We truly live in the future
<popey> how is that any different that the way we build stuff now?
<popey> oh, not a schroot?
<nemo> https://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/wiki/BuildingForAndroid  used a custom build of fpc
<koda> for a phone and ON the phone
<nemo> but I'm not sure that is still necessary
<nemo> those instructions are several years old
<mcphail> popey: if you're building a C program in the click, it doesn't use default gcc or gcc:armhf - it uses a cross compiler so you canb build arm binaries on an amd64 machine. Need the same for pascal
<nemo> mcphail: scroll down to Freepascal on that page
<nemo> I thought you were building on an arm device. sorry
<nemo> like, oh, a chromebook or something ☺
<nemo> or kenvandine using a nexus 7...
<mcphail> nemo: I'll search the repos for a cross compiler first :)
<kenvandine> my old grouper :)
<nemo> mcphail: WRT SDL2 libs thingy, did you glance over the search paths in cmake_modules/FindSDL2.cmake ?
<nemo> I'm guessing those are a problem?
<mcphail> nemo: no -haven't looked at those yet. Assumed it would use pkg-config
<nemo> ummm 😕
<nemo> SET(SDL2_SEARCH_PATHS ~/Library/Frameworks /Library/Frameworks /usr/local /usr /sw /opt/local /opt/csw /opt)
<nemo> this game is regrettably a little... idiosyncratic
<mcphail> must be picking up my libsdl2-dev package on the host system. I think I'll cheat and install the dev packages on the host system rather than tweak the paths
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, would it make sense to have a default "clipboard" peer for the content hub that would allow copying whatever is being shared to the clipboard
<oSoMoN> ?
<kenvandine> ah... there is plans for something like that
<kenvandine> a pasteboard, i think is what tvoss called it
<tvoss> oSoMoN, yup, it would :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, and it will be integrated with the content-hub
<tvoss> oSoMoN, I'm finalizing a writeup for that
<kenvandine> tvoss, cool, i've been waiting for that :)
<oSoMoN> excellent
<tvoss> oSoMoN, kenvandine it's  more like a content hub v2, that's why it takes a little longer
<mcphail> nemo: I think I'm hitting a brick wall here.
<nemo> koda: ↑
<koda> what's up
<nemo> mcphail: yeah, for some reason I thought you were just going to take the ubuntu arm package and toss in a flag :-/
<nemo> didn't realise it would require a whole fresh new build against our sources
<nemo> and I guess I didn't consider the SDL2 situation, since I figured that would work same as SDL1.2 so long as you had it installed on the arm device
<mcphail> nemo: I think I'd need to build on an ARM device
<mcphail> nemo: actually, might be able to force the sdl2/1.2 issue. The minor library APIs are identical between SDL2 and 1.2, aren;t they?
<nemo> mcphail: AFAIK yes
<nemo> well... the ones we use
<mcphail> aaaaaaargh - just destroyed my chroot...
<mcphail> (forgot to append :armhf to the apt-get...)
<nemo> O_o
<kenvandine> popey, ContentType.Events has landed in wily and vivid + overlay
<mcphail> brain is spinning with all this :(
<nemo> mcphail: welll, you miiight want to back up the .hg or .git dir if you were doing this from our sources instead of the ubuntu upstream
<nemo> mcphail: since our full repo is... kinda huge
<nemo> due to ogg/png
<nemo> (if you're starting from scratch)
<mcphail> nemo: don't worry - the repo is fine!
<mcphail> nemo: needed an excuse to update to a 15.04 chroot anyway. This will probably take a couple of hours...
<nemo> no rush... all our mobile everything has languished for years
<mcphail> ooh - looks as if I have one already...
<popey> (probably should move this porting stuff to -app-devel really)
<mcphail> yep
<nemo> heh. I just came here 'cause ogra_ recommended. and... man, there are a lot of #ubuntu*...
<ogra_> nemo, its a hue community :)
<ogra_> *huge
<nemo> alis says 39 ubuntu channels w/ more than 50 participants. woah
<sturmflut2> beuno: Is there a design document for the future features of the app store, especially the device UI?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, there is someone working on a snap store for devices
<ogra_> i doubt the old click store will see many new features
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Ah, there will be a new one built from scratch?
<ogra_> not sure, i just know someone works on it
<ogra_> might be from scratch, might be re-using some of the click store
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Any ETA for the snappyification of the phone images?
<ogra_> nope ... during 15.10 i guess
<ogra_> direct replacement will surely still take a while
<ogra_> (that might become our most exciting OTA ever :) )
<sturmflut2> ogra_: So basically it's "You'll get a shiny new store when your phone is switched to snappy, which is probably somewhere at the end of this year."
<ogra_> pmcgowan, did you see bug 1472507 yet ? seems we have some pretty serious crashers on boot with the last image
<ubot5> bug 1472507 in Canonical System Image "extremely slow session startup after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472507
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, the click store is indeed still maintained til then ... and it might get some new features, not sure
<sturmflut2> ogra_: according to beuno someone with a little time on his hands is working on the search result sort order, but apart from that the store scope hasn't been seen an update for months I think.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it does the job ...
<ogra_> (undoubtly it could be a lot better indeed)
<beuno> sturmflut2, well, we had to pause that again
<beuno> we know now how to tackle it
<beuno> sturmflut2, none of the clients will be on the clients, though
<beuno> it will all be server-side results order
<pmcgowan> ogra_, oh crap
<ogra_> pmcgowan, jibel broke it down to two other bugs for unity8 and -dash  i think
<ogra_> it doesnt seem to cause issues after boot, though i had one strange complete hard UI hang today
<pmcgowan> I see crash files also
 * ogra_ really dislikes the new networking icons ... with every minute more 
<ogra_> and volume control only showing two steps now ... really ?
<sturmflut2> beuno: Okay, thanks for letting us know. Is there a design document for the snappy store scope? I am asked quite a bit about new features for the existing one, and it would be nice to know if some of the requests will be implemented in the new store., and it would be
<beuno> sturmflut2, that's an alecu question
<sturmflut2> s/, and it would be//
<sturmflut2> To alecu I go then!
<alecu> hi sturmflut2!
<sturmflut2> alecu: \o/
<sturmflut2> alecu: So tell me all the secrets of the snappy store ;)
<alecu> sturmflut2: we don't have a design document for the snappy scope yet. We are reusing the same design specs we had for the click scope
<sturmflut2> alecu: So the snappy scope will be exactly the same as the click scope in the beginning?
<alecu> sturmflut2: yes
<alecu> sturmflut2: I was looking up for the existing designs for the click scope, but they don't seem to be public
<alecu> sturmflut2: I'll ask around to see if they can be published, but anyway, they look 98% like the current click store scope
<kyrofa> alecu, hello!
<younix> hello every one.
<sturmflut2> alecu: What is the correct channel for user feedback about the store scopes? Launchpad "Wishlist" bugs?
<younix> i have a nexus 4 device and i want to install ubuntu-touch 15.10 on it.
<dobey> sturmflut2, alecu: well i wouldn't think of the design as "the click scope design" and "the snappy scope design". the installed apps scope design is for the installed apps scope, and the app store scope design is for the app store. click and snappy are just implementation details underneath that
<ogra_> younix, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<younix> i have downloaded boot,recovery and touch images from cdimage.ubuntu.com but i don't know how to install ubuntu-touch from this images.
<ogra_> younix, that is not how it works
<ogra_> see the url above
<younix> ogra_, i followed the instructions and installed ubuntu 15.04 but i want to install 15.10.
<ogra_> younix, why ? it cant make calls and will likely break in other aspects too
<ogra_> 15.10 is not intended to ever land on enduser devices
<ogra_> if you want the latest and greatest phone development (in a usable state) use the rc-proposed channel
<ogra_> that is 15.04 based with most phone packages coming from a separate archive
<ogra_> (where the development happens)
<younix> oh thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> anyway, if you insist on 15.10 you can just switch to the devel-proposed channel ... you can do that on the device without reinstall
<ogra_> (using system-image-cli with the --switch command ... see --help for more info)
<alecu> sturmflut2: please open any such bugs about the store scopes in the click scope: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug
<sturmflut2> alecu: \o/
<alecu> sturmflut2: if they are about UX improvements, I'll ask the design team to consider solutions to them
<sturmflut2> alecu: We have quite some people asking for UI improvements, I'll pass that information on. Thanks a lot
<alecu> sturmflut2: thank you
<alecu> sturmflut2: and if you open any bugs about that, a mail to the phone mailing list would be useful too
<sturmflut2> alecu: I think I might go through the store discussions we've had on the ML and check if there are already bugs open for the issues mentioned, then maybe open a couple of new ones, make a list and mail them to the ML
<sturmflut2> alecu: Might take a while though
<brunch875> new icons are... strange
<brunch875> the app updates aren't downloading. Are the servers THAT busy?
<ogra_> brunch875, should work again ... there was a small glitch in space and time ...
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I updated to arale rc-proposed r51, and I think I share your hate for the new indicator icons.
<ogra_> i didnt say hate :)
 * ogra_ wouldnt go that far 
<ogra_> but only two steps in the volume icon now ... and i find all the network icons very ugly
<brunch875> ogra_: stop using the servers to massively torrent
<ogra_> the others are okayish
<sturmflut2> ogra_: The "Notifications" icon doesn't fit in. All the others have an area filled with white, this one is just white lines filled with black.
<ogra_> until you get a notification :)
<ogra_> (it should just be hidden if there is nothin to notify about)
<sturmflut2> So it no longer turns green?
<ogra_> it turns green
<ogra_> becoming filled with green :)
<sturmflut2> Phew
<sturmflut2> brunch875: Hm, you're right, app updates don't seem to download.
<ogra_> they should again ... weird
<popey> store is busted
<popey> paging beuno
<sturmflut2> It's probably because all those people are installing Panda Love
<popey> yes. that's it
<zubozrout> Hi, I've seen some comment on SDL apps that should just work on Ubuntu Phone without too much digging. Nice example are Neverball and Neverputt, but I have no idea what it takes to make such app working. Are there any guides or more detailed information on how to accomplish that? Thank you very much.
<popey> i wonder if panda love gets more love than snowball world because sturmflut2 spammed that stupid panda about
<popey> zubozrout: poke mcphail
<zubozrout> popey Thanks :)
<sturmflut2> popey: You might hate the panda, but he will always love you.
<brunch875> the new icons look like alien technology
<popey> stupid panda
<ogra_> brunch875, yeah, we hired some in the design team :P
<beuno> it's unbusted, no?
<beuno> it was busted for a bit, popey
<popey> still is here
<ogra_> beuno, seems still broken
<popey> nothing downloads
<popey> (not just me)
<brunch875> still busta for me
<ogra_> popey, tried a reboot just for fun ?
<ogra_> i wonder if download-manager hhangs in the back
<popey> multiple devices
<beuno> k, escalating again
<popey> and yes, rebooted
<kenvandine> bfiller, ContentType.Events also landed for vivid, not just wily
<bfiller> kenvandine: you sure? didn't see it in the latest image
<kenvandine> it landed 5 hours ago :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok cool
<kenvandine> bfiller, i confirmed it's in the overlay ppa
<bfiller> great
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, what's the config for the "generic" device?
<Isotop7> on monday i got my white arale...is ota 2 (which was installed right after i powered it up) the same as ota 4 for mako, etc? Am i able to switch to a proposed channel like i can with my mako?
<ogra_> yes
<Isotop7> ogra: yes regarding both of my questions?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> :)
<Isotop7> oh okay...thanks...is there a way to backup my device before jumping channels via the recovery? when i try to get in it (volume up+power) i just see a ubuntu-purple screen with an ubuntu logo in the middle of it...
<ogra_> via recovery ?
<ogra_> why would you do that ?
<ahayzen> Are click updates sitting at 0% when trying to download+install for anyone else when on the latest rc-proposed image?
<ogra_> sudo system-image-cli --switch=the/channel/you/want -vvv
<ogra_> ahayzen, see backlog ...
<ogra_> server issue
<Isotop7> okay...but if i would like to go back? is it also capable of that?
<ahayzen> ah cool known about but system updates are cool it seems :-)
<ogra_> just the same with the old channel name
<Isotop7> thats marvelous :)
<Isotop7> thank you, ogra!
<popey> beuno: any update on the store?
<beuno> popey, it's up, except for 27 apps
<beuno> fixing those
<popey> oh, neat
<beuno> popey, looks like fixed just now
<popey> \o/ thanks
<Isotop7> while switching channel my arale is stuck with 'running group download refactor'
<Isotop7> ?
<ogra_> Isotop7, did you use -vvv ?
<Isotop7> yes :)
<ogra_> an dis the device online via wlan ?
<ogra_> (i thought -vvv makes it print more ... )
<Isotop7> it is :)
<ogra_> well, it likely still downloads but doesnt print output
<Isotop7> http://imgur.com/JvRcVMU
<ogra_> as long as it doesnt print errors all should bee fine
<ogra_> just give it some time for the download
<Isotop7> is this command the same as invoking 'ubuntu-device-flash' on the connected host?
<Isotop7> k
<ogra_> it is similar
<Isotop7> k
<Isotop7> is my command 'sudo system-image-cli --switch=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en valid? command stopped with timeout :/
<Isotop7> im guessing im doing something horribly wrong :D
<ogra_> yes, you use sudo su
<ogra_> dont do that
<Isotop7> okay....env problems?
<ogra_> indeed
<Isotop7> :facepalm:
<tathhu> rip
<tathhu> http://imgur.com/ckJzdZb any idea what game this is? :-)
<ahayzen> tathhu, https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.pathwind
<tathhu> ahayzen: thanks <3
<Isotop7> its stuck...guess im waiting for ota 3!
<ogra_> or use ubuntu-device-flash .... just dont use the --wipe or --bootstrap options ... then your data shouldnt be touched
<Niedersachse> Hello from the Rhine river! Are you experienced with Ubuntu Touch? Can you recommend it - say, on a Google Nexus 10 - for an interested newbie?
<Niedersachse> Anybody there? Anyone with some Ubuntu Touch experience?
<ogra_> Niedersachse, pe a little patient, not everyone is watching IRC all the time (and it is more busy during european workdays)
<ogra_> *ba a little
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *be
<xhoch3> popey, when using the Ubuntu Phone, we noticed there is a quite distinctive lag in the animations, is this a known problem?
<xhoch3> from a user perspective, this is something very hindering when trying to show the Ubuntu Phone to other people, usually the first comment is "god, this lags so much, this is an 8-core??"
<xhoch3> I really wish I could help fix that/determine the source for the problem
<kenvandine> xhoch3, are you talking about arale (the meizu)?
<xhoch3> yes
<kenvandine> i know the video driver has some issues
<kenvandine> i don't see much lag on mine though
<xhoch3> I had the Aquaris and it lagged a bit, but I thought it was because of the poor hardware
<kenvandine> most noticable when flicking the apps scope
<ogra_> it is very laggy ... the HW could fly with a better driver
<xhoch3> oh, there is a lot, try the apps overview and move the finger slowly, it looks like 10-15 fps
<Niedersachse> Thanks ogra, will do (I'm trying this out for the 1st time)
<xhoch3> it almost jumps for frame to frame
<xhoch3> are there any details? I think this is a very important thing, given that if affects just everything
<kenvandine> xhoch3, i don't think there's anything we could do about that, the vendor needs to improve the driver :/
<xhoch3> kenvandine, I thought maybe we can try what's possible, maybe contact the driver vendor?
<xhoch3> what is it exactly? I haven't had a deeper look
<xhoch3> PowerVR G6200 MP4
<ogra_> Niedersachse, tablets are currently not really in development focus ... and the nexus10 specifically doesnt get much looked at ... so your mileage might vary
<Niedersachse> Thanks ogra, that's good to know (althougn a pity, I think) - I was hoping to be among the happy crowd of "early adopters" after buying my first tablet and trying it out. All online reporting seems to stop in 2013 though - made me worry about the tablet section of the project. Would you recommend to get a different hardware instead or rather drop the idea altogether and stick with Android?
<tnozyrox> Hello my bq works well, not lag 😀
<ogra_> Niedersachse, well, the nexus7 works realtively well i heard ... and the n10 might even be fine it is just that it doesnt get much attention
<ogra_> tnozyrox, yeah, the bq is fine and speedy :)
<Niedersachse> ogra, ok, I might get me a used one and try it out after all then. Funny though that nobody seems to be interested in an Ubuntu tablet though, since Ubuntu is a great OS and this used to be the only officially supported hardware...?
<xhoch3> kenvandine, I dropped Mediatek a mail
<xhoch3> I recently bought a Meizu MX4 with Mediatek processor and thought it has a powerful GPU, but I was really disappointed. The UI lags visibly. I contacted the Ubuntu Phone developers and they claimed it is due to very bad driver performance under Linux and they can't do anything about it, because the source code is not free.
<xhoch3> Why isn't it possible to release the source code, so people can freely improve the driver for you? I don't understand what's the benefit you have from annoying your customers with crappy closed-source drivers, so will not buy devices with MediaTek in the future?
<xhoch3> If you allow, I would like to share your answer publicly, because there is a whole lot of people behind this request asking themselves the same question.
<xhoch3> a bit pushy maybe :P but hey..
<ogra_> xhoch3, i doubt mediatek has any interest in that
<ogra_> xhoch3, we are using the android driver ... and meizu designed that combo of SGX gpu and MT core
<ogra_> the hardware enablement team is in direct contact with meizu ...
<xhoch3> ok, but obviously it doesn't work
<ogra_> (and even with imagination tech. who maintains the PVR driver)
<xhoch3> so who's to blame?
<xhoch3> in the end, there can always be someone identified responsible
<ogra_> time and manpower i guess
<xhoch3> this is not an argument, make it open source, get the manpower
<ogra_> well, feel free to buy imagination tech. and make it opensource
<ogra_> (though that might be a prob since it is owned by apple, microsoft, arm, intel and others)
<xhoch3> I feel free to not buy MediaTek anymore..
<xhoch3> and lot of others will think similar
<ogra_> you are barking up the wrong tree :)
<ogra_> the bq devices both use mediatek too
<ogra_> and their UI is fine
<xhoch3> it's not, I have the Aquaris
<xhoch3> it's lagging extremely, too
<ogra_> well, for me it is
<ogra_> i dont see any lag here
<ogra_> moving my finger scrolls the UI just fine
<xhoch3> ok, then you don't seem to notice :P
<ogra_> like glued on ...
<xhoch3> there is lag, I work in a company making mobile apps and all of my colleagues noticed
<ogra_> i see lag in the browser and in some webapps at times
<ogra_> but there is surely not the driver to blame
<ogra_> anyway, the meizu issue is known and will be fixed at some point
<xhoch3> I hope so, the device itself is nice, although the construction of the battery enclosure is bad (the edge stays a bit over, wearing off)
<ogra_> are you sure you clipped it properly in ? mine is flat
<xhoch3> yes, pretty sure, it's not much, like a tenth of a mm, but you can feel it with your fingertip
<ogra_> (i got a grey pre-production device though, perhaps there are minor differences in the back covers)
<xhoch3> only at the top, just checked
<xhoch3> on the bottom left I can press the corner like almost half a mm in
<xhoch3> top left, too
<matv1> sorry to asked whats probably been asked before, but shell rotation is now in full swing except for scopes. They stick to the primary orientation of the device.
<matv1> So how do I change the default?
 * matv1 is thinking midnight is probably not the best of times to ask something like that :)
<popey> matv1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1465331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "[scopes] should Dash rotate" [Medium,Triaged]
<matv1> popey thnx :)
 * matv1 should be making a hotkey for the previous string  
<matv1> popey However, that bug only relates to display confusion on the device itself.
<matv1> I was thinking along the lines of problems whith convergence. Simply put: would a phone attached to a screen that obviously likes landscape, still show the scopes locked to portrait?
<matv1> or am i missing the point
<dobey> i would guess at some point, the scopes would be hidden when attached to a screen, and you have to hit the BFB to get them to slide out, just like in unity7
<dobey> having a window always open for scopes is kind of weird
<matv1> dobey ah that sounds resonable.
<dobey> at least, that's what i'd expect to see at some point. maybe the design team has some other idea of how that will work though
<matv1> dobey any idea how scopes get their forced orientation atm though? I assume scopes can not own a .desktop file right?
<dobey> i don't know what you mean about forced orientation
<dobey> if you mean the dash itself does not rotate, that would be the dash itself
<dobey> scopes have no UI. the dash owns all UI for scopes
<matv1> yes ofcourse. I did miss the point. And dash orientation would be handled inside unity presumably
<dobey> yes, the dash is part of unity8
<dobey> it is an app separate from the shell
<matv1> right
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-09
<drz3> hi
<cursed_> hi
<cursed_> lol
<cursed_> hi
<cursed_> ubuntu phone works in motorola razr d3?
<cursed_> sorry my english
<jppiiroinen> good morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<SturmFlut> good morning!
<SturmFlut> Does anybody know how I can reach vicamo?
<dholbach> SturmFlut, https://launchpad.net/~vicamo
<mcphail> zubozrout: hi - got your ping
<zubozrout> hi mcphail
<mcphail> zubozrout: I think is is fair to say SDL is a "work in progress" rather than at "just works" status
<mcphail> zubozrout: do you want to discuss this in #ubuntu-app-devel?
<zubozrout> mcphail: ah, ok. But Neverball and Neverputt works - how was that done?
<zubozrout> mcphail: Do you think that it is a better place?
<mcphail> zubozrout: yes - see you there
 * seb128 isn't a fan of the new icons :-/
<ogra_> seb128, same here ...
<ogra_> and summing up the reactions i see on IRC  nobody really is
<seb128> I wonder if that's worth opening a bug about
 * mcphail wishes the browser icon would change
<seb128> or telling tiheum at least
<ogra_> i dont really mind the app icons though ... but the panel ones
<SturmFlut> I'm okay with the new app icons, but the "Notifications" panel icon gets green when there are notifications, otherwise it's black. By that logic, shouldn't the WiFi icon also get green when it's connected?
<conyoo> the new camera app icon.. ewwww
<davmor2> ogra_: I think they look exactly the same as the android 5.0 icons
<conyoo> yeah
<ogra_> hmm, i have never seen them live
<conyoo> i also don't like android m icons
<davmor2> ogra_: wifey has the nexus 5 they are identical
<ogra_> bah, thats even worse
<conyoo> http://blogs-images.forbes.com/gordonkelly/files/2015/05/1.png
<conyoo> ^^
<ogra_> well, BT and battery are definitely different ...
<ogra_> but yeah, wifi is the same
<conyoo> still
<nhaines> I sort of like the new app icons but I don't like the browser icon.
<nhaines> Also did the panel icons change?  Maybe I need to update my tablet and look again.
<ogra_> yes, massively
<nhaines> Oh, I remember why I didn't update my tablet.  I thought I might want to demonstrate windowed and staged mode with my Bluetooth mouse tomorrow.
<conyoo> uuu nice
<davmor2> ogra_: and cellular  battery is only rotated 90 ° so the only real change is bluetooth.
<Isotop7> is there any way now to get a screenshot via hardware buttons?
<conyoo> volume up/down?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: There has been for a long time, press both volume keys at the same time
<ogra_> Isotop7, since ages, press both volume buttons
<davmor2> ogra_: the issue is there is only so much you can do with a monochrome icon that 16x16 or whatever size it is
<Isotop7> ah thank you...shouldve followed the last time...sorry :)
<ogra_> what i actually find worse than the icons is that the date is gone from the today scope
<ogra_> that makes it a lot less usable
<conyoo> saw an update land on how they calculate grid units (wily)
<conyoo> and then someone posted this image http://i.imgur.com/OUWhgUV.jpg
<conyoo> 5 icons / row on opo
<ogra_> yeah, looks like they turned it to high
<nhaines> I feel like that camera icon is staring into my soul.
<conyoo> :)) yeah
<conyoo> i really really don't like the camera icon
<nhaines> The only one I really dislike is the new Dekko icon.
<davmor2> nhaines: I like that one
<nhaines> davmor2: aside from the aspect ratio of the envelope feeling really wrong, the stripes on the side seem too thin.
<nhaines> (As in, don't extend far enough away from the edge of the icon.)
<nhaines> ogra_: the Today scope still shows the date here.
<ogra_> weird
<davmor2> ogra_: I have no date either
<ogra_> well, are we supposed to have one or not ?
<mcphail> date shown here, but I'm not on a fancy channel
<ogra_> mcphail, we are not on fancy channels either :P
<nhaines> Huh, Contacts tries to sidestage on the N7, and it's just sort of floating weirdly.
<nhaines> ogra_: you're not on the secret magical Canonical-only channel?  :)
<ogra_> lol, no, there is no such thing
<nhaines> No, no, of course not.  Say no more.  *wink*
<mcphail> Rule #1 of the Canonical Channel - don't talk about the Canonical Channel
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Sugar Cookie Day! 😃
<nhaines> Now there's a holiday I could get behind.
<SturmFlut> I'm really looking forward to see which day JamesTait will choose on July 14
<JamesTait> SturmFlut, do you have a preference?
<Isotop7> is it possible to just download files without connecting.them to apps?
<SturmFlut> JamesTait: I can't decide between chaos/madness on one side and the artiodactyl on the other
<zubozrout> Isotop7: you mean through web browser app?
<Isotop7> i mean via webbrowser app?
<JamesTait> SturmFlut, not a fan of sharks?
<zubozrout> Isotop7: Not as far as I know. It would be great though - Content hub should allow that - well, maybe it is a filemanager problem as it should associate with every file extension.
<SturmFlut> JamesTait: I'm a scuba diver, it's Shark Awareness day every day for us
<Isotop7> okay...i agree with that...downloading is pretty useless atm except your downloading media content...
<JamesTait> Well played, SturmFlut. ☺
<zubozrout> Isotop7: If I need to download something special, I am forced to use wget, but that is not a solution :)
<Isotop7> especially if you have to browse the site first to get the link...
<zubozrout> Isotop7: Yes, but even that wont help for sites like Google drive :), you can't copy a link there.
<zubozrout> Isotop7: Well, installing filemanager that would be able to handle every extension would help - maybe we should fill a bug there if it isn't already.
<SturmFlut> JamesTait: Hm, but have you ever looked a cow in the eye? These creatures are on the verge to chaos and madness all the time. "Pandemonium" and "Cow" is basically the same thing. Let's call it "Laser-Shark Cow Pandemonium Day" then.
<Isotop7> should i file it?
<SturmFlut> Another problem solved using questionable logic!
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: There is a bug report I think, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354391 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Can't download random files" [High,Triaged]
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Planned for OTA-6
<Isotop7> nice...since otas for arale isnt compatible: at what ota can i expect it in arale?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: What do you mean by "not compatible"? OTA updates are shipped for all devices
<JamesTait> SturmFlut, I like to go geocaching, and once found myself in a field surrounded by cows, with my two boys. That was pretty scary.
<zubozrout> Isotop7:  No, I just did it :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1472978
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1472978 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Associate with every extension to allow downloading every file using Web Browser" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> It turned out that wasn't the way to get to the geocache.
<conyoo|AW> how can one disable app's life cycle? :/ i want to be able to run all of them in foreground in windowed mode on a desktop
<SturmFlut> zubozrout: There was already a bug report, I just posted it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354391 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Can't download random files" [High,Triaged]
<zubozrout> SturmFlut: Well, thanks for the info, I didn't know that. Then there is a philosophical debate where is the best place to solve the bug.
<SturmFlut> conyoo|AW: Doesn't the Life Cycle only exist on the phone, and not on the desktop
<Isotop7> i always read ota 4 is available but i only got ota 2 on normal.channel...
<conyoo|AW> SturmFlut, nope, it's the same on desktop
<conyoo|AW> wily desktop next
<davmor2> SturmFlut: only when your in the water, surely you don't go looking for sharks in your house ;)
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you know about the lang packs? I'm trying to understand why something that is translated in es.po in messaging-app repo is not in the messaging-app.mo that comes with language-pack-touch-es
<seb128> tsdgeos, read backlog from #ubuntu-devel from the past half an hour
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<seb128> tsdgeos, or just move to something else, it's being handled
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<seb128> :-)
<Isotop7> can someone enlighten me regarding the otas for arale and the other phones?
<zubozrout> SturmFlut: So what is the resolution of that web browser unable to download anything bug report? As I understand it is long time reported. Is this a solution in works? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354391/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354391 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Can't download random files" [High,Triaged]
<SturmFlut> zubozrout: The last status update says "Milestone ww34-2015", that means that it is planned to be solved with the next OTA update in six weeks.
<zubozrout> SturmFlut: and sorry for reporting the other bug, apparently I was too quick, although I still think File Manager should manage everything, not only some selected file extensions.
<zubozrout> SturmFlut: ok, thanks
<Isotop7> okay...but what will be the version number for this ota for arale? also 6? atm im stuck at ota2 on main channel...
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: The OTA is just a virtual number that maps to a specific image release number for every device. For example OTA-4 was r23 on krillin, but a different image number on other devices.
<Isotop7> yeah i thought that...so how is ota 6 comparable to arale (which actuak status is ota 2) and mako (ota 4)?
<nhaines> Isotop7: you'll note that the state says "r2" (release 2), and not OTA.
<nhaines> arale shipped after several other OTA releases.  That's why it's only had one update--it shipped with improvements already.
<SturmFlut> An Ubuntu phone will launch in India!
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> great ...
<nhaines> Still just waiting on a California launch.  :)
<Stskeeps> [citation needed]
 * ogra_ waits for the "how do i dualboot with tizen, how do i replace ubuntu with tizen" questions
<ogra_> :P
<nhaines> "Dear lazyweb, I wanted an Ubuntu phone so I bought a phone I knew didn't come with it.  halp!"
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<k1l_> while that is the topic on the german ubuntu channel, again. any news on whatsapp client for ubuntu? :/
<nhaines> k1l_: all that info will come from whatsapp.
<k1l_> ok. so its about getting to the breaking point of getting a market share or getting enough users complaining to whatsapp guys of not making a client
<nhaines> Yup!
<nhaines> And the second one doesn't necessarily have to wait for the first one.  ;)
<k1l_> was there some communication between ubuntu/canonical and whatsapp so far?
<nhaines> No one will ever know, because that would be confidential.
<nhaines> Probably.  :)
<SturmFlut> Stskeeps: Can't give you a citation :/ You'll have to believe us.
<k1l_> http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/its_classified_barack_obama.gif
<k1l_> ;p
<popey> k1l_: yes
<popey> k1l_: we have a team who have those kinds of conversations all the time
<dholbach> hum... I have an offset when it comes to appointments in the timedate indicator - did anyone else notice something like this?
<dholbach> that's with rc-proposed
<zubozrout> dholbach: What kind of offset? I haven't noticed it yet - on devel-proposed. I have 3 events shown there and all seem to match their proper dates.
<dholbach> zubozrout, they are off by two hours
<dholbach> I'm in UTC+2, maybe that's why(?)
<zubozrout> dholbach: same here on devel-proposed, off by one hour (just created a testing event)
<dholbach> popey, ^ have you seen this happening?
<dholbach> err, sorry
<dholbach> I'm on rc-proposed
<dholbach> not devel-proposed
<zubozrout> dholbach: Hmm, no, it is showing me the time right ... I was looking at a wrong place, sorry
<zubozrout> dholbach: Yep, I know you are on rc-proposed, ... it is just that I am on devel-proposed and was trying to reproduce your bug, but I failed.
<zubozrout> dholbach: Also UTC+2 here, so maybe it is already fixed
<zubozrout> dholbach: Do you have the events saved locally or is it shared with Google calendar?
<zubozrout> dholbach: In my case both events (one local, one in Google calendar) I created using Calendar app shows right.
<jgdx> abeato, hi, quick question. When list-modems echos no ServiceNumbers and the user expects service numbers, is that ofono's fault?
<zubozrout> dholbach: Reboot won't change it - Time indicator still shows the events right.
<popey> dholbach: not myself, no
<popey> dholbach: are these events from your google calendar?
<popey> dholbach: do they show at the right time in the calendar app?
<abeato> jgdx, depends on the user :p
<abeato> jgdx, ServiceNumbers are simply a list of numbers that come in a SIM file
<abeato> jgdx, so they are either there or not. Each operator has different criteria for inserting numbers there
<jgdx> abeato, okay, thanks!
<abeato> jgdx, np
<dholbach> popey, yep, at the right time in the app
<popey> hmm, odd.
<dholbach> popey, and yes, from the google cal
<popey> maybe a bug in indicator-datetime?
<popey> poke charles
<charles> hmm
<charles> dholbach, popey, that sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1456281 which is fix released, let's confirm that landed in rc-proposed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456281 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off in ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en" [Critical,Fix released]
<dholbach> charles, 13.10.0+15.04.20150618-0ubuntu1 is on arale rc-proposed
<charles> dholbach, I don't have an arale, I can test on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<charles> let's take a look at 13.10.0+15.04.20150618-0ubuntu1...
<jrbt> o/
<charles> dholbach, do the events show the right time in the indicator pulldown?
<dholbach> charles, no, that's where they're off
<dholbach> in the calendar app and in the google cal they're right
<dgadomski> hey seb128, thanks for noticing that the bug I reported is a duplicate of bug #1420500
<ubot5> bug 1420500 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Screen lock delay values are too high" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420500
<seb128> dgadomski, yw :-)
<dgadomski> seb128: from the bug history I understand that the design for that bug is ready
<seb128> do you?
<seb128> it's assigned to a designer (mpt) but there is no design recommendation
<dgadomski> I was thinking about the "no longer affects:	ubuntu-ux" comment
<seb128> it's because mpt doesn't like that project
<seb128> he prefers to keep the component bug and assign it to the designer
<dgadomski> oh, so it's clear know :)
<dgadomski> thanks
<seb128> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone still has the "n minutes" list
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy-idle.png
<seb128> mpt is on holidays for the next week or so now
<seb128> going to need to wait for him to be back I guess
<dgadomski> cool, let's see what he decides
<jgdx> kenvandine, you said upstream libqofono added modemtechs somewhere, but I can't find it in your 0.79 branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, let me look again
<charles> popey, zubozrout, followup to the indicator-datetime question dholbach asked above, looks like this is a fixed bug #1456281,  we just need to get the fix in ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1456281 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off in ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456281
<dholbach> go go go! :)
<popey> ship it
<jgdx> kenvandine, upstream ofono has added the availabletechnologies property, but I can't see that libqofono has added support for it.
<jgdx> abeato, hi, is ModemTechnologies === AvailableTechnologies (from upstream)?
<jgdx> abeato, if so, why the conflict? :)
<abeato> jgdx, right, I submitted upstream and got the patches accepted, but they preferred to change the name
<jgdx> abeato, cool, but also uncool. How long will we have to carry that patch?
<abeato> jgdx, no worries, I'll keep you updated when we move to 1.16
<jgdx> okay :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, so we'll need to unpop that patch for now :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry, i got distracted :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i guess that's what i saw
<kenvandine> so what we need to do is update settings to match
<jgdx> kenvandine, … eventually yes
<jgdx> but we're not using upstream ofono, so we'll have to wait until abeato breaks api in 1.16 :)
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok i'll port that old patch
<jgdx> I can propose a patch for libqofono in the mean time
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<kenvandine> i'll port the old patch
<jgdx> i think I have the old one for modemTechnologies somewhere
<kenvandine> i have it
<kenvandine> it didn't apply cleanly
<abeato> jgdx, kenvandine must be a matter of just changing the name
<kenvandine> abeato, yeah but our ofono doesn't have it
<jgdx> kenvandine, done testing. Can't find any regressions, except the connection type one.
<Edward__> Hello
<SturmFlut> beuno: When will Panda Love hit the front page of the click store scope? ;)
<beuno> SturmFlut, I don't make those decisions!  you have to bribe someone else
<SturmFlut> beuno: The panda has enough love to bribe everybody. Even Canonical management loves the panda.
<bayoumi> hi all.. :)
<bayoumi> someone who knows if touch is ok with samsung s5?
<popey> !devices | bayoumi
<ubot5> bayoumi: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bayoumi> popey, thx.. Samsung Galaxy S5 (SKTelecom) | galaxyz | WIP | WIP | N/A | Sam W.
<bayoumi> Does it mean that its only work on SKTelecom?
<popey> i dont think it's done
<bayoumi> no, cause its still in work in progress...
<Akritor> Hello.
<Akritor> I have just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4, watched the convergence video
<Akritor> How I can use the "convergence" on it?
<Isotop7> do we have any info on whatsapp on ubuntu touch? i hate that this is a showstopper for the most people... (for info: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Working-to-Add-Whatsapp-and-Dropbox-as-Services-and-Not-Apps-483172.shtml)
<Akritor> bump?
<k1l> Akritor: i dont know if the convergence is out in the wild already
<k1l> Isotop7: i asked the same question today and that was the conclusion: <k1l_> ok. so its about getting to the breaking point of getting a market share or getting enough users complaining to whatsapp guys of not making a client
<k1l> Isotop7: but its the whatsapp guys that need to make the client
<Isotop7> oh okay :D
<Isotop7> maybe we can do some kind of petition? :D
<dobey> Isotop7: you need to ask whatsapp about that
<Isotop7> you know what? I'll do that right away :)
<popey> Isotop7: yeah, its not something we can do
<Isotop7> k...thanks anyway :)
<robin-hero> hi all! I have purchased Cut the Rope, but something is weird with is. Is it normal If I play with it and exit when I start to play again I need to complete all level in the boxes? So it resets my box progress everytime.
<popey> it should retain your progress
<Isotop7> is there already a bug for the pixelated photo preview on arale? Dont want to file it twice...
<popey> let me test that here
<robin-hero> Thanks, and sorry for my English :)
<popey> robin-hero: yeah, it's not saving progress here either.
<popey> robin-hero: I'll report it
<popey> although dunno where :)
<robin-hero> popey: :)
<Isotop7> guess ill just report my bug :)
<popey> what bug?
<popey> robin-hero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471569 in Canonical System Image "cut the rope does not save after 2. box, 4. level" [Undecided,New]
<Isotop7> the camera preview on my arale is pixelated and looks like the camera is more like 2mpx...the picture itself after it is taken is very good...
<robin-hero> popey: Thanks
<popey> oh, odd.
<popey> not seen that
<pillepop> Hello Everybody one stupid question: How is it possibe to modify a file with nano and ADB ? I cannot save...
<davmor2> pillepop: the core system is read only
<davmor2> pillepop: if you really need to do it then you can make the system writable but it will break updates if you do that
<pillepop> I need to modify the configfile from syncevolution. Any Chance?
<cwayne> pillepop: theres an issue with nano over adb shell, either use phablet-shell then nano, or adb shell then vi
<Isotop7> or just pull, edit, push...
<pillepop> Ok, I will have a try thank you.
<popey> or ssh
<cwayne> or that
<popey> out of interest, why are you fiddling with syncevolution files?
<davmor2> pillepop: ^ popey question I think is for you
<pillepop> I hav a problem with my selb singned Certificate and would like to swich of temporarly the Safety ...
<popey> ahhh
<Isotop7> how about customizable led notifications on arale? is this a thing were going to see?
<pillepop> Thank you for your help, I've got it with vi. Now its time for Bed. Greatings from germany and byby
<popey> see you pillepop !
<popey> Isotop7: the arale LED is white
<popey> hard to customise
<popey> unless I'm mistaken
<davmor2> Isotop7: It sure is all you need is a felt tip pen ;)  No seriously popey is right it's a white led
<Isotop7> popey: i rather meant it regarding pulsating and periods...for example emails are a long pulse with long pauses and telegram can be 3 fast pulses with a short pause...also correct me if i'm wrong but last night i thought the led had a green shade when i charged it while being off...
<dobey> Isotop7: i see a green pulse when there's a system update available
<Isotop7> dobey: so you can confirm there is more than a white led?
<dobey> yes, it used to be blue for system updates
<dobey> but it's green again now that the notifications envelope icon was changed back to green
<cwayne> not for arale
<cwayne> it's a white led, that's the only color it does
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is the hardware only white? or is it just a "driver" issue?
<cwayne> hw i think
<Isotop7> kay...then it must be pcb or something shining through...
<Isotop7> okay...thats the solution to my question... (http://meizufans.eu:4567/forum/topic/2140/home-led-colour-module/2) sorry!
<Fragy> Can anyone help me resolve the Ubuntu phone MX4 mount issue? It mounted once but never again since on any computer or port. It just shows blank
<pmcgowan> Fragy, hi what do you mean it shows blank?
<ncme> Hello
<ncme> How can I delete my apps from https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev ?
<Fragy> pmcgowan: well, nothing's there.
<Fragy> pmcgowan: if I do 'ls'
<pmcgowan> Fragy, what image is installed
<pmcgowan> I am seeing an issue here too
<Fragy> pmcgowan: how do I check?
<pmcgowan> oh wait need to unlcok it
<Fragy> yes, I've tried it with unlocked, it's the same, even enabled the developer's mode
<pmcgowan> Fragy, if you have a password or pincode you need to enter that on the phone and unlock - until then it shows blank
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> Fragy, that usb is sensitive, sometimes only works with the cable that came with it
<pmcgowan> and on usb 2.0 port
<pmcgowan> Fragy, are you plugging into ubuntu desktop
<Fragy> I have the original cable and using usb 2.0
<Fragy> well, linux mint. I've restarted the phone now, it doesn't mount anymore.
<Fragy> I'll check on a windows machine. brb
<pmcgowan> fwiw this is what I see in syslog when I plug it in and it works http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11851358/
<Fragy> same in windows, it doesn't mount
<Fragy> pmcgowan: where can I check the log?
<pmcgowan> I did tail -f /var/log/syslog then plug it in
<Fragy> alright, checking...
<dobey> ncme: click on the app, and then on the left click the "Unpublish application" button
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: I noticed that mounting arale via MTP usually worked with r2, at least wit my device, but since switching to rc-proposed r52 it seems to have gotten worse. Can't get it to cooperate most of the time now. Same USB cable, same USB port on the notebook, no USB hub.
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: I see the same error in the logs as you do, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851382/
<SturmFlut> "PTP: reading event an error 0x02ff occurred"
<pmcgowan> SturmFlut, but mine is moutning fine here
<Fragy> pmcgowan: I don't get any of that. I get: musb-hdrc: BUS RESET as b_peripheral [U3D] [U2 RESET_INTR] [U3D][USB Speed = High speed
<pmcgowan> Fragy, there are some tips here but I don't think you need the adb file http://askubuntu.com/questions/632444/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-not-mounting-as-usb-drive-and-not-available-to-adb
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: It is followed by "ignoring libusb_claim_interface() = -6PTP_ERROR_IO" most of the time, which results in an USB reset, and after that reset arale should probably reconnect to the bus, which doesn't seem to happen
<Fragy> pmcgowan: It mounted the first time I plugged it in just fine. I was able to browse the phone.
<Fragy> but that was the only time..
<pmcgowan> hmm
<ogra_> Fragy, what kind of USB is that ? the MX4 has probs with 3.0 ... the slower the better ... (i use an 1.1 hub here)
<Fragy> ogra_: 2.0, original cable
<pmcgowan> it "could" be hardware we have seen some of the older ones lose connection
<SturmFlut> pmcgowan: I have noticed a couple of things regarding USB/ADB/MTP on my device
<SturmFlut> 1. phablet-shell seems to work 99% of the time on my device, even when MTP just failed, and the phablet-shell session hardly ever randomly disconnects.
<mcphail> aren't MTP and PTP different things? Why would you be getting a PTP error?
<SturmFlut> 2. If I want to transfer large files via ADB, e.g. when using u-d-f, the ADB connection just silently stops working.
<pmcgowan> we do know that at some point meizu replaced the usb part in production, but that was some time ago
<ogra_> yeah, PTP should not be enabled at all
<SturmFlut> 3. If I boot the ADB-enabled recovery image from tangxi, ADB always seems to work, even with large transfers
<ogra_> yep
<pmcgowan> SturmFlut, yes to all of those
<ogra_> in recovery it draws less power
<pmcgowan> but mtp always works with a good cable for me
<pmcgowan> I have no ideas other than to restart everything
<SturmFlut> So could it maybe be the case that our production kernels have problems with large USB frames? Because phablet-shell uses an ADB TCP port forward and very small packets, but ADB push/pull uses full-sizes ones.
<ogra_> it could be ...
<SturmFlut> Let me check that
<ogra_> it could also be a discrepancy how the little kernel and the actual kernel initialize the HW
<SturmFlut> Recovery runs a full kernel, Little Kernel just talks Fastboot
<ogra_> yes and initializes the USB port for that ...
<ogra_> and then hands over to uboot which starts the main kernel who then initializes USB again
<ogra_> there are three drivers in that chain ...
<SturmFlut> There is no uboot, and Little Kernel initialises the USB regardless of which Linux kernel comes next, Normal or Recovery
<ogra_> oh ? i thought there is a uboot between the two kernels
<SturmFlut> No, uboot wouldn't add any value. The Boot ROM loads the Preloader, the Preloader loads Little Kernel, Little Kernel does Fastboot or directly loads the final Linux kernel
<SturmFlut> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/07/hacking-ubuntu-touch-index/ At the bottom, spent a whole weekend reverse engineering the whole MediaTek SoC boot process
 * SturmFlut always has a blog article for everything :P
<ogra_> heh
<SturmFlut> Okay, captured a full USB trace during a failure, let's see
<SturmFlut> Hmmmmmm
<ahoneybun> anyone know about the ASUS Transformer Infinty?
<SturmFlut> If I interpret this correctly, there is not a word of MTP spoken on the wire, this fails at a lower level
<ogra_> SturmFlut, well, you should see HW disconnects on your desktop when that happens
<ogra_> (at least i did in the past)
<SturmFlut> I see something I don't like
<SturmFlut> sturmflut@fire:~$ lsmod | grep cdc_acm
<SturmFlut> cdc_acm                36864  46
<SturmFlut> 46?
<SturmFlut> Well, because it apparently reacts to the USB ID of the MediaTek preloader
<SturmFlut> and then fails to communicate and the module is not unloaded
<ahoneybun> I found a security issue
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: Which one?
<ahoneybun> so when the phone is locked right
<SturmFlut> You can pull down the indicator bar
<ahoneybun> but if I build and deploy my app from the SDK it bypasses the lock
<ahoneybun> then the system is free to use
<SturmFlut> Yeah, but that requires Developer Mode enabled
<SturmFlut> or doesn't it
<ahoneybun> true
<ogra_> it should definitely remove the lockfile that enables this when you disconnect
<ogra_> (it should only work during one session)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, even with developer mode enabled the screen unlock is mandatory
<ahoneybun> disconnect the usb?
<ogra_> well, whatever you can do in the sdk to disable/disconnect it
<ogra_> there is a file you can put in place to override the lockscreen checking ... that file needs to be removed when the sdk disconnects
<ogra_> if it doesnt then the sdk has a bug
<ogra_> (so if that is what happens, please file an sdk bug)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Argh. Every time you connect arale to a Linux kernel while it is off, to charge it, or you reboot it while it is attached to the host, the cdc_acm kernel module thinks it detects a device, because the Preloader actually uses a fucked-up MediaTek programming tool handshake protocol based on a CDC ACM device emulation.
<SturmFlut> The module then says "cdc_acm 1-1:1.1: failed to set dtr/rts", probably because the preloader just disappears, but doesn't unload itself
<SturmFlut> ...and then ModemManager comes and says "Hey, a CDC ACM modem device! Let's talk to that!"
<SturmFlut> That doesn't happen on Windows because Windows doesn't come with a driver for this
<ogra_> oh, yeah, modemmanager is an old known bug ...
 * ogra_ has it uninstalled since years
<ogra_> that shouldnt have any impact on adb or mtp though
<ogra_> anyway ... /me heads bedwards (early today)
<SturmFlut> Well, the "libusb_claim_interface() = -6" error emitted by libmtp is LIBUSB_ERROR_BUSY...
<Dragonkeeper> love the new icons in new bq update r136+
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<om26er> kenvandine, can you tell what does content-hub-testability provide ?
<dawidr83> hi i have one question ... i'm new on ubuntu touch. i've buyed the amazing meizu mx4 powered by ubuntu :) great work @ all .. but how can i call a name/contact from the dialer? i press 7 for P and 3 for E but nothing happens.. no fast/smart search is possible?
<leoke>  hi there i have a question , can i use this watch to take photos and send them via blutooth to my phone  ??? is it possible ??  http://www.dx.com/p/gv18-1-54-wearable-gsm-smart-phone-watch-w-nfc-remote-control-camera-black-silver-382980#.VZ8AiaEs3Oy
<leoke> ???
<LarrySteeze> wrong channel
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-10
<feorz> hi
<feorz> hello
<sturmflut> Good morning!
<lotuspsychje> mornin sturmflut
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut> dholbach: Morning!
<sturmflut> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1473246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1473246 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "MediaTek Preloader on a mobile device triggers cdc_acm kernel module usage by ModemManager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sturmflut> ogra_: that's just one of the USB problems regarding arale I am currently looking at
<sturmflut> And I'm not convinced that arale simply has a "weak" USB chip
<ogra_> sturmflut, it doesnt do any harm on the bq devices ...
<sturmflut> ogra_: Different device kernels (with different patches), different USB chips and different drivers.
<sturmflut> I don't really see any actual low-level USB errors when e.g. MTP doesn't work, it's not like the device suddenly falls from the bus mid-communication. They talk to each other until the end, they just don't agree at some point and libusb can't claim the device's interface.
<ogra_> i do
<ogra_> (and i dont have modemmanager installed ...)
<sturmflut> Which low-level errors do you see?
<ogra_> reset events for the USB ...
<sturmflut> Hmmm
<ogra_> these are also seen under flyme afaik
<sturmflut> Are you sure those aren't caused by libmtp? Because libmtp actually goes and tells the kernel to do a reset when libusb_claim_interface fails
<sturmflut> "ignoring libusb_claim_interface() = -6PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface"
<ogra_> yes, i'm sure ....
<ogra_> they come from the kernel tellling me the peer is gone
<sturmflut> So we seem to have multiple error sources then.
<sturmflut> \o/
<zubozrout> Hi, I just created an event on Android and once Ubuntu Calendar app synced it with Google account it shows me the event moved by two hour forward - I am in UTC+2. It should start at 9:30AM but it according to Ubuntu Calendar starts at 11:30AM.
<zubozrout> dholbach reported a bug regarding this yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1473068 ... but I not only see it wrong in the indicator but also in the app.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1473068 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Events depending on a VTIMEZONE ical entry get wrong timezone" [Medium,Confirmed]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Don’t Step On A Bee Day! 😃
<sturmflut> Since the discussion has started again on the ML: What's the plan for voice and video chat on Ubuntu? Telepathy plugins?
<popey> sturmflut: one for tvoss i _think_
<tvoss> sturmflut, popey in the works, please stay patient a little longer
<sturmflut> \o/
<popey> \o/
<sturmflut> tvoss: Standard question: "Is there a public design document for it"
<sturmflut> "And if yes, does it contain a panda"
<sturmflut> "If no, why not"
<tvoss> sturmflut, standard answer: not yet, on purpose :9
<tvoss> sturmflut, no pandas, but maybe dragons ;)
<popey> http://imgur.com/gallery/XS5LK
<sturmflut> Who doesn't ;)
<sturmflut> It is my understanding that the panda has now been officially endorsed by Canonical management to represent everything
<tvoss> popey, lol
 * mcphail is going to get his daughter to make him a Panda Love phone case from hama beads
<popey> thats freaking brilliant!
<sturmflut> mcphail, popey this Panda Love thing escalated pretty quickly
<sturmflut> They are trying to flash Android/Flyme on Ubuntu phones and back again on the mailing list m( people will never learn
<sturmflut> Including step-by-step instructions!
<mcphail> I like the flyme music app icon
<sturmflut> Awaiting the first Ubuntu-Flyme mashup image
<Sleep_Walker> I can send sms through SSH now :)
<Sleep_Walker> can I also read notifications and incomming SMS?
<davmor2> sturmflut: you probably can't see this if you are in germany but popey will be laughing his head off https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnQKET83qKg
<sturmflut> davmor2: I can watch it! Obviously it's a well-known fact in the marketing industry that there is a direct correlation between pandas and skyrocketing product sales.
<sturmflut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0pVEoQ9sqw I shouldn't have searched for it
<sturmflut> popey: ^^
<popey> :)
<Sleep_Walker> how can I install socat without corrupting anything?
<Sleep_Walker> will I be doomed with `sudo apt-get install socat'?
<Sleep_Walker> will my telephone explode?
<praxy> Sleep_Walker: well you'd have to mount the / in read-write for the apt-get to work
<praxy> it's unsupported officially
<praxy> and with a system update you'd loose what you installed again
<praxy> s/loose/lose/
<praxy> I wonder what the supported way is too.. chroot I think
<Sleep_Walker> so, I will only loose changes after system update
<Sleep_Walker> that is not that bad
<Sleep_Walker> btw. are the updates available through ubuntu repositories?
<praxy> Sleep_Walker: the way you usually update phone is with an image
<praxy> so the image overwrites your changes
<praxy> if you update with apt-get, there will be updates there but it will overwritten later by the newer image..
<praxy> at least that's what I understand of it
<Sleep_Walker> praxy: that sounds correct, but does not answer the question :)
<praxy> ah maybe I misunderstood :D
<Sleep_Walker> it is about how the system image is generated
<praxy> the image updates are not in apt, if that's your question. I don't know what kind of voodoo makes that happen on low level
<Sleep_Walker> is it built from packages?
<Sleep_Walker> OK, I should ask my phone, which files are not present in any package to have the answer :)
<Sleep_Walker> to have apt working I need to have correct package manager metadata
<Sleep_Walker> If lets say bash is part of image, I need to have information that bash is installed in metadata as well (and metadata are files on system image again)
<Sleep_Walker> so it makes sense to have system image built from packages with possible something on top
<praxy> Sleep_Walker: for making apt work, see this answer : https://askubuntu.com/questions/536333/ubuntu-touch-using-apt-get
<praxy> though personally I just did  sudo mount -o remount,rw / via adb
<Sleep_Walker> yeah
<Sleep_Walker> I'm not on ubuntu so I have no phablet-tools available anyway
<abeato> bfiller_, I took a look at bug #1471338, I did not see anything relevant in the traces
<ubot5> bug 1471338 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "sometimes phone never wakes up or rings on incoming call" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471338
<abeato> bfiller_, I added some instructions on how to obtain more trace
<abeato> *s
<bfiller_> abeato: ok thanks, I will try and get more tracing for you. seems like ofono not notifying upper layers and call eventually goes to voicemail
<abeato> bfiller_, also, it is a behaviour I have never seen, I wonder if it happens only for some operators/countries
<bfiller_> abeato: not sure, a bunch of people have reported it
<bfiller_> abeato: it acts as if ofono thinks it's offline or doesn't have a connection/signal
<abeato> bfiller_, difficult to say, let's see if more traces give more info
<ogra_> pitti, you really dont want unity8-autopilot preinstalled until someone fixed the need to mangle evdev permissions and emulate a mouse
<ogra_> mzanetti, why does my spread suddenly re-order all the time ?
<mzanetti> ogra_, huh? it does?
<ogra_> (i mean, the animation looks nice and all, but whats the ourpose)
<ogra_> *purpose
<mzanetti> erm...
<mzanetti> can you elaborate?
<ogra_> yeah, windows change order live while the spread is open
 * ogra_ had that two times now 
 * ogra_ had the dash move two places up in the stack with an animation as if you pull out the card and stick it back in
<ogra_> cant repro it now
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> can that even be or am i hallucinating ?
<mzanetti> ogra_, I think I know what you mean... there's a bug when the dash moves across the screen in some certain circumstances
<mzanetti> ogra_, yesterday evening we manage to reproduce it and fix is on the way
<matv1> anyone know whats up with the telegram service?
<mzanetti> matv1, DDOS
<matv1> i thought only asia was affected
<mzanetti> matv1, https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619515927353278464
<matv1> mzanetti I am able to connect on web and desktop though. weird
<mzanetti> well, I'm having some conversation in there too
<mzanetti> but not all of my devices are able to connect
<matv1> same here
<davmor2> mzanetti: no you are not you only think you are, the matrix has you now ;)
<mzanetti> davmor2, ye... was just explaining the situation to matv1
<davmor2> matv1: I think it is literally if your device is lucky it connects, if not try again later
<matv1> mzanetti davmor2 I have 2 mobiles doing utouch. both not being able to connect since this started. web and desktop unaffected so far
<matv1> But I can and will do what Neo never thought of at all..
 * matv1 will go and have a beer
<ogra_> mzanetti, phew, i thought i go insane :D
<mzanetti> ogra_, hehe
 * mzanetti figured a way to drive ogra mad 
<mzanetti> muahaahaha
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> mzanetti: just don't tell ogra_ there are issues, tell him it's a glitch in the matrix and the next thing you know he'll be suffering deja vu :)
<ogra_> davmor2, no worries, i picked the other pill
<davmor2> ogra_: so they told you muhahahahahahaha
<ogra_> lol
<alin> hi
<alin> is there any way to safely reflash ubuntu meizu?
<mariogrip> linux_qmi_qmux_io.c: Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device] anyone?
<sturmflut> You're all wrong. ogra_ does no longer exist. He is merely a simulation inside of Snappy Skynet, I've been calling him "Snappy Ogra" for a while now.
<sturmflut> It is actually quite nice like this. If you get him angry, just reflash with ubuntu-device-flash --wipe
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> morning
<davmor2> sturmflut: but ogra_ is never angry,  he's the happiest, grumpy looking German I know :)
<Issed> It's very quiet here
<Issed> Maybe it's a time difference thing
<davmor2> Issed: most of Europe is possibly heading home or having evening meals or at the pub
<Issed> Yes, I should be in the pub
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Indeed
<guest1234567890> Hi,
<guest1234567890> I a problem
<popey> hello
<guest1234567890> I am trying to install git on my devices
<guest1234567890> and I obtain that:
<guest1234567890> apt-get install -f git W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<guest1234567890> but if I disable the read-write mode I lose OTA
<popey> the filesystem is read only by default
<popey> no, you don't
<popey> you can still OTA
<popey> but you get full updates every time
<popey> and you lose your changes :)
<popey> (also, we don't really support doing that because you could really break your device)
<popey> but it's your device, so if you want to break it, thats fine too! :D
<guest1234567890> Ok, I want just install git and test a script on my device
<guest1234567890> I don't care if I break my device :P I want want run my script ;)
<popey> :)
<guest1234567890> A fresh install is easy :)
<popey> indeed!
<popey> have fun!
<guest1234567890> So the only way to don't lose my chance is never update my devices after this?
<guest1234567890> I need to install python-dev, python-pip, and git
<guest1234567890> So after each update I will lose this stuff?
<guest1234567890> "stuff" ;)
<guest1234567890> or update my device via ubuntu-device-flash will not lose my change?
<guest1234567890> done, read-write mode disabled
<guest1234567890> now what?
<guest1234567890> I am installing my script
<guest1234567890> but I don't understand the upgrade part
<guest1234567890> now I can update my device anymore?
<guest1234567890> can't*
<davmor2> guest1234567890: you can but any changes to the read only section will become read only image again so you lose python python-pip etc your script if you leave it in the home partition should be fine
<davmor2> guest1234567890: every update no matter how you do it will overwrite the partition with the ubuntu part in and leave you with a fresh read only partition
<guest1234567890> Oh ok
<guest1234567890> (separe question: Canonical will "fix" this for the new BQ phone?)
<guest1234567890> (separe question: 'cause meaning we can't install software on software-center on the phone-pc device)
<davmor2> guest1234567890: the click software you install from the store remains on the device they are stored in their own writable part of the system away from the main ubuntu part
<guest1234567890> davmor2: Ow, so we can override where apt install the software
<davmor2> guest1234567890: the converged device doesn't use apt.  It will either use clicks or snaps, and they are segregated for security reasons from the main system.  This helps protect the end user as much as possible.
<guest1234567890> Oh ok, so it will limit number of softwares no? non all software provide a click package...
<davmor2> guest1234567890: work in progress so no idea on that
<guest1234567890> ok.
<guest1234567890> thanks!
<xangua> does the browser uses webkit or blink¿ thanks
<kenvandine> xangua, oxide, which is based on blink
<guest1234567890> Hey 'back
<guest1234567890> I have another issue
<guest1234567890> On my device hcitool scan on terminal show me the nearby bluetooth device
<guest1234567890> but now the gui
<guest1234567890> not*
<PalleS> Hey mates!
<PalleS> How do i get an invite to mx4? :$
<PalleS> Noope? :(
<popey> heh
<popey> PalleS: i think you can either, click around on the website, or wait until that marketing stuff is over and just buy one normally :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-11
<veer> hello
<veer> I Need a sugession
<veer> I wanted to install Ubuntu on Nexus 7 2012 model
<Meowhacker22> On the tablet, some apps (e.g. Document Viewer, System Settings) are automatically sidestaged. How does one fullscreen them?
<conyoo> good mornin'
<conyoo> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<pitti> ogra_: I don't want unity8-autopilot with all its autopilot deps; but just shipping its tests sounds a lot less harmful
<pitti> ogra_: anyway, it's just one possible solution when we need to test old images; obviously the "archive snapshot of test deps" would be nicer (but lot more work)
<Isotop7> is there any irc client hägoing to be release? there is really a lack of it i think...
<Isotop7>  hand is there a release date for the milestone update of libqtelegram?
<tathhu> ssh + irssi? :P
<tathhu> how app lifesycle wathever would work with stuff like that anyway
<Isotop7> okay....an easy to use client :D
<tathhu> :P
<tathhu> there's one pretty good for jolla :D
<tathhu> (port it)
<tathhu> Hmm, which channel I should use on my N7 so I'd get ~same stuff as on eg arale?
<peat-psuwit> My phone seems to have symptom of this bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1442962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442962 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu Vivid) "Dialer app reports "No network" even though cellular is connected" [Critical,In progress]
<peat-psuwit> How should I diagnose?
<jrbt> heyo :)
<jrbt> sup?
<Dragonkeeper> hello
<brobostigon> evening Dragonkeeper
<Dragonkeeper> anyone running dev branch for bq phone ?
<Dragonkeeper> i am getting cell network error :(
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: which dev channel?
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: i think im on  krillin/devel   r139   the problem has been for a few revisions .. the issue  just shows no network in the phone app . but both sims show they have signal in the notification bar ,   also in dmesg i can see PropSet Error:[ro.ril.ecclist:112,911] ro.* properties may NEVER be modified once set   and [lk_env] cann't find persist.ril.cfu.querytype
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: you might have run into #1467640?
<tathhu> Will I brick my nexus 7 if i install scopes from bq?
<tathhu> ;D
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: i dont think so. the network connects , then the phone part doesnt work .. signal bars still show and network page still shows the network status ..
<Dragonkeeper> some times the phone app will let me call and recieve calls then its just fails . some times it takes multiple restarts to get it back.. but once onces it fails it wont come back on its own
<anpok_> .. ok this might be a different bug
<tathhu> Oh atleast today-scope is on store :o
<tathhu> Nvm
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> But it is *same* as on bq..
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: imo we shouldnt let that happen, (ubuntu-touch/devel being in such a state, but right now you are better off with using ubuntu-touch/{stable,rc,rc-proposed}/bq-aquaris.en
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: well if there is anything i can pull to help you out i will
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: look if there is another bug report in bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<anpok_> I believe I have seen that error description somwhere
<tathhu> Seems to be.
<anpok_> tathhu: it should be the same yes..
<Dragonkeeper> checking
<blib> anyone hanging in here?
<blib> I am looking to load ubuntu on my htc one m8 device and connect it using usb to a ubuntu box. Has anyone done this ?
<anpok_> take a look at the links in the topic..
<anpok_> but I believe htc one m8 is to new for people to break it..
<blib> anpok_: what's a good phone to use ubuntu one on?
<tathhu> Bq/Meizu/Nexus
<tathhu> :D
<blib> tathhu: does apt-get work on these? Nexus 5 for example?
<blib> can I install python on it?
<anpok_> there should be python already installed
<blib> says "Power management issues (the battery performance isn't great)"
<anpok_> this is at the moment only true for the mx4
<anpok_> but people are working on that right now
<blib> anpok_: so nexus 5 works - no power issues/sensor issues?
<anpok_> a nexus5
<anpok_> didnt read that..
<blib> anpok_: is there a 2015 phone on which ubuntu works well?
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1442962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442962 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu Vivid) "Dialer app reports "No network" even though cellular is connected" [Critical,In progress]
<anpok_> not sure about that port, I only know bt does not work right now..
<blib> anpok_: I don't need bt. But power issues are serious
<anpok_> blib: if you consider e4.5 or e5 2015 phones.. then those.. and I am sure mx4 will be good soon
<blib> what's mx4?
<tathhu> Meizu
<blib> samsung galaxy e5 will work well?
<brobostigon> s5?
<blib> yes
<blib> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_e5-6906.php
<brobostigon> thats new to me, not heard about that.
<tathhu> http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition
<tathhu> http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: the bug states only vivid+overlay (which would be ubunt-touch/rc-proposed/*)
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: i know but that seems to be the bug im getting in the devel branch. or if its not the same , the result of it is
<blib> tathhu: so no good phones of 2015 do ubuntu yet? - > iphone/samsung s6/LG G4/...?
<Dragonkeeper> if it has ubuntu then its upgraded to a great phone automaticly
<tathhu> Dragonkeeper: :P
<blib> Dragonkeeper: how do you access the sensors from python ?
<blib> camera/accelerometer/...?
<blib> also, what interface does the usb wire support? How do I ship out data from a ubuntu phone to a ubuntu box? (camera output/other data)
 * Dragonkeeper shrugs
<hevyhomie> hi there, I am porting touch to Moto E, and I keep getting this on build: http://pastebin.com/BAbhizUy
<anpok_> hevyhomie: is this really the first compilation error?
<Dragonkeeper> im not of mass knowledge atm. lol  blib
<Dragonkeeper> working long hours takes its toll
<blib> maybe someone else knows
<blib> how do you access the sensors from python ?
<tathhu> blib: plug it in and it worksTM
<anpok_> blib: depends on the sensor.. some are generic evdev .. some are more specific
<tathhu> afaik
<tathhu> iirc :P too lazy to test
<anpok_> just like on your pc..
<blib> anpok_: accelerometers/magnetometers/gps - is there a sample somewhere?
<blib> tathhu: works - and apis are different things - am asking about the python api.
<anpok_> for general positioning better take lp:location-service .. it has a dbus api
<blib> anpok_: is there a python interface for these things?
<tathhu> blib: ahh. :D
<anpok_> blib: dbus?
<blib> anpok_: also, how do I ship data from the phone to the host computer running ubuntu
<blib> anpok_: is there a wrapper around dbus that one can use from python? Or do I have to compile/install dbus on python + write my communication code.
<blib> anpok_: does apt-get run similar to ubuntu boxes on the phone?
<blib> anpok_: is gpsd running on the phone already?
<anpok_> blib: the most important thing to consider when writing for ubuntu-touch (and ubuntu in the future) is application confinement and application lifecycle.
<anpok_> take a look at that: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/
<anpok_> -> App confinement..
<tathhu> "The application life-cycle policies enforced on Ubuntu Touch* also mean that the app is unable to run in the background. If you switch to another app during streaming the app will stop playing music." :-(
<anpok_> wrt to apt-get - we currently only use that for development. to add stuff on top of the image. For that you have to make the file system writeable.. and with that the gates are open for breaking the image based update or the installed image..
<anpok_> if you want to stay out of trouble you better ship the stuff you need as click packages.. (which is like a more self contained deb with extra stuff)
<anpok_> tathhu: for that purpose there is media-hub which handles audio and video playback in a centralized manner
<hevyhomie> anpok_: yes it is first compile error
<anpok_> hevyhomie: hm sorry not enough context to figure out what could be missing.. xda-developers.com might be a better source for help
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: ok i am going to flash
<Dragonkeeper> (branch change)   what do you recommend
<hevyhomie> anpok_: all good. Unfortunately XDA-developers.com has no Moto E thread :(
<hevyhomie> anpok_: for touch
<hevyhomie> anpok_: thanks anyways
<anpok_> wait..
<anpok_> that error did not look very ubuntu touch specific
<Dragonkeeper> mine ?
<anpok_> no hevyhomie
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: to be safe use ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en ... or s/stable/rc
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: are they currently on 14.04 / 14.10  still ?  i wasnt able to use gba emulation with stable when i previously used it
<anpok_> yes still on 14.10 with the stable-phone ppa applied on top
<anpok_> what was the problem with the gba emulation?
<Dragonkeeper> wouldnt process the image to the screen. leaving me with black white image..  currently its working on 15.10
<Dragonkeeper> blank*
<anpok_> hm that was a problem with libsdl?
<Dragonkeeper> maybe.. i didnt really look into it tbh
<Dragonkeeper> apparently it was working on nexus devices so it was a bq specific thing at the time
<Dragonkeeper> also what is the extra pay load ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu-developer  has ?
<anpok_> no idea..
<Dragonkeeper> hmm ill try out ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<anpok_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1460149
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460149 in Mir "Visible corruption in SDL apps (Neverball, Neverputt) on Nexus 4 / Nexus 7." [High,In progress]
<Dragonkeeper> unsure if i had a problem with them on 14  all working on 15 tho
<blib> can one run a ubuntu server box on these phones? Can the sensors be accessed from python then?
<anpok_> blib: you can modify the software in any way you want.. (only limited by user space driver blobs or binary firmwares)
<Dragonkeeper> ok looks like im going from r137 to r65   .. the problem (as a guess) was around r134  so fingers crossed i should be fine
<Dragonkeeper> then i should really pay my phone bill so they resume service lol
<Dragonkeeper> if ubuntu has a way for my laptop to use its network that would be great
<Dragonkeeper> its a chromebook
<Dragonkeeper> my company does everything via paperwork  so there is litterally no computers anywhere... some days i feel like im dying
<blib> anpok_: once you load ubuntu server 14.04.02LTS on a phone like E5 - what do you do to make the sensors accessible? What happens to the power part? LCD interaction?
<anpok_> Dragonkeeper: there is a android-gadget-service enable rndis ..: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616245/tether-ubuntu-bq-phone
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: this works ok now ?  it never wanted to forward the connection before
<anpok_> never tried it
<anpok_> i just heard people claim it wokrs
<Dragonkeeper> ll try it again once phone boots new revision
<Dragonkeeper> only 2 things i need in my life .. internet and dual sim lol
<blib> Dragonkeeper: have you ever run ubuntu server on a phone?
<Dragonkeeper> which brings me to the point...  when dual sim is activated ..  ubuntu should tell you which sim your being called from
<Dragonkeeper> atm i dont think it even tell you which number is calling unless its saved in contacts ??
<Dragonkeeper> blib: nope
<Dragonkeeper> well network is showing in phono app so..bonus /
<Majd> Hello i am new here.
<tathhu> Majd: hi
<Majd> I have chinese phone which i am rooting at the moment
<Majd> i would like to install ubuntu on it
<Majd> how would i know if it's supported
<Majd> and have you have this experience ?
<Dragonkeeper> anpok_: rndis works/ unsure bout with  mobile data
<Majd> thanks DragonKeeper
<Majd> do i have to have ubuntu installed on my laptop to start this process
<Majd> ?
<Majd> can't i do it from windows?
<Dragonkeeper> majd ?do you mean
<Dragonkeeper> majd ? what do you mean
<Majd> i want to install ubuntu on my mobile
<Majd> the tutorial i found suggest doing it using ubuntu desktop
<Majd> but i don't have ubuntu os on my laptop
<Dragonkeeper> yes use ubuntu desktop
<Majd> my laptop runs windows 8
<alin_> Dragonkeeper: works fine... though I doubt you will be able to call/receive calls while using tethering
<Majd> hmmm
<Dragonkeeper> alin_: ill try it out once my mobile data is reenabled .  i have dual sim so theres a chance i could
<Majd> DragonKeeper are aware of any tutorial or guidance to do it from windows
<Majd> ?
<Dragonkeeper> use ubuntu desktop... use a VM if you must
<Majd> aha
<Majd> thanks alin
<Majd> and DragonKeeper
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: Great Ubuntu game reviews on G+
<kalikiana> SturmFlut: Thanks!
<kalikiana> Hoping to see more of these native games (yeah I'm a little biased, as much as I love some web apps, native more often than not trumps web)
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: Oh, Panda Love and Snowball World are standalone HTML5 games
<kalikiana> SturmFlut: heh, way to prove my bias wrong :-D
<kalikiana> I guess they're still written with Ubuntu touch in mind?
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: We had to build a custom QML WebView container around them though, to force the orientation on both OTA-4 and OTA-5
<SturmFlut> kalikiana: No, actually we licensed both games from a guy from Brasil (I think) who created them with a game builder called "Construct2" and then exported to HTML5.
<kalikiana> hmmmm https://www.scirra.com/construct2 looks windows only
<SturmFlut> Version 3 will support Linux
<kalikiana> ah
<SturmFlut> We think about everything ;)
<kalikiana> I was gonna say that would make it a really odd choice
<kalikiana> suppose it goes to show how well our html5 experience works if I can't easily tell it from built for the system
<SturmFlut> Yeah, I am pretty happy with the result. And it worked as expected. Design the game in Construct2, hit on "Export HTML5", put the output inside the prepared Ubuntu container, ship.
<SturmFlut> I think when everybody has updated to OTA-5 we can even drop the QML and just use webapp-container directly
<SturmFlut> This opens the platform for an incredible number of games, Construct2 is very popular and if you ship the game for free you can even use the free version of the tool.
<mariogrip> Anyone know why qmuxd gets "Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]" when i know the smdcntl0 exist + has correct permission?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-12
<brunch875> nto the ring
<brunch875> whoops sorry, IRC popped up as I was typing
<tathhu> morning
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I would be very happy if anyone can confirm the current version is working and write it in the reviews: https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<SturmFlut> I've lost the overview over our Bluetooth API. Is QtBluetooth part of OTA-5, and does it work with confinement?
<Dragonkeeper> is there a network monitor that can monitor mobile data only and save results to be counted up over time and over reboots ?
<Dragonkeeper> i dont mind if its terminal based.
<Dragonkeeper> chrome being webased id assume there would be one instore ... i guess thats been over looked
<xpheres> any idea of when is it going to work the ubuntu touch emulator?
<SturmFlut> xpheres: I've raised the issue with a couple of people, will hopefully be fixed soon
<xpheres> hopefully
<xpheres> I rely on people to see results and my app did not work on the firsts releases and I have a bad review
<SturmFlut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1467865
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467865 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Emulator is not working image 157+" [High,Confirmed]
<xpheres> it worked on QT creator but not in the mobile
<xpheres> hopefully the problem is solved
<xpheres> thanks
<xpheres> if anyone have the time to test my app and at least write in reviews that it works I will be happy
<SturmFlut> I think one the problems with your app was that it used fixed-width text areas, and the phone has different screen settings than the desktop. Usually the best thing is to change the window size of your app on the desktop and make sure that it prefectly adapts to all changes
<SturmFlut> s/prefectly/perfectly/
<anpok> Dragonkeeper: write one.. http://notyetthere.org/openstore-tweakgeek-and-more/
<SturmFlut> anpok: A traffic counter should probably be part of the system, but i'm not sure. On one hand it's very nice, on the other your device will always account data usage slightly different than your provider, and all providers will usually show you their interpretation of the current status in some web interface. So a webapp might already do the trick.
<Isotop7> is there any info on when the next update of libqtelegram will be published....just read it in the bugsection and wondered when its going to be realeased....
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: "In a couple of weeks" according to the developers
<Isotop7> okay...im desperately hoping they get voice recordings working even though i think it will be also a ubuntu-touch thing to deploy...when dont have a decent voice recording api, do we?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: I thought voice recordings were already there in the last version
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: regarding telegram or ubuntu-touch?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Telegram
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: okay...if someone sends me a voice recording i just get to see a "unsupported content" message...and i just can send photos, videos and "data"....
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: "Data" seems to be a generic option with several apps to return content to telegram...
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Let me check
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: fyi...i got v.1.3.18 running...
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Hmm, I thought I saw voice recording being merged into 1.3.15, but the version from the store I'm running is 1.3.14.105
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: how did i get 1.3.18.112 then?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: I have no idea. The last version in the offical store is 1.3.14.105 from May 20.
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: shouldnt be based on the device i think...i got arale with rc-proposed on r58...
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Me too, let me look
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Oh, they actually ship Telegram 1.3.18.112 with the rc-proposed r58 "custom" tarball
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Actually we have a voice recording API with QtMultimedia, the implementation is a bit buggy but the API is pretty nice and powerful.
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: Okay....so i'll just have to wait a bit :D
<SturmFlut> I really thought I saw voice recording merged into Telegram 1.3.15
<Isotop7> could test it on my mako tomorrow...maybe its there...
<Isotop7> one question: ubuntu -touch with arale supports lte/4g right? Is there an own icon to be shown when it uses 4g? i know the locations where i usually got 4g with my galaxy s6 but arale just shows an "h" for hsdpa(+)....
<Isotop7> how can i test over adb shell and ofono if my arale uses lte and just has problems to show it?
<mariogrip> anyone have an idea on why i get: linux_qmi_qmux_io.c: Unable to open port id /dev/smdcntl0, error [19:No such device]
<mariogrip> ogra_: ^
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: call /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems and /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-operators on the phone
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: The first one should show "ModemTechnologies = gsm umts lte" and "TechnologyPreference = lte" under "org.ofono.RadioSettings"
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: The second one should include "lte" in the "Technologies" field under your home operator
<tathhu> i got 4g icon on nexus7
<SturmFlut> At least my arale does 4G in germany
<mariogrip> SturmFlut: do you have a mako or a device with qcom modem? can you try something for me really quick?
<SturmFlut> mariogrip: Only MediaTek, sorry
<mariogrip> okey
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: i also live in germany...to which provider does your sim belong?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: O2/E-Plus, it was issued by E-Plus
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: did you check the output of the commands above?
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: yeah i heard that...just wondere if you also use vodafone...
<Isotop7> im doing it like in 1 minute...all 3 usb ports are blocked atm :D
<SturmFlut> You can use SSH
<SturmFlut> ;)
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: youre right...did not thought about that :D
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: well f*ck...first command shows "fake manufacturer" and "fake model" but shows lte (also used under preferred) but list-operators only shows gsm and egde...is this based on location or does it tell me that my apn is just able to provide gms edge even if i could use lte in my region...
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: but the apn under list-contexts is the valid one for vodafone and lte...
<SturmFlut> If list-operators doesn't show lte, the modem and your operator agreed that you cannot get it.
<Isotop7> maybe i just had no luck getting into the right radio cell till now...
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: do you know if output of list-operators is dependant of current possible network connection?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: list-operators is always up-to-date, when you move, it changes. I'm a bit surprised that you can get 4G with your Nexus 6, but in the same spot just EDGE with the MX4
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: Sorry...i did not tell it correctly...where i'm atm i cant get 4g with my arale nor my zerofltexx...but i often have 4g on my zerofltexx at my gf's place...there arale refuses to connect to better network than h....i'll check what list-operators chows when im at her place tomorrow :)
<Isotop7> SturmFlut: but thank you very much :)
<SturmFlut> \o/
<SturmFlut> Mobile networks are a horrible thing. So complex, and so hard to get right.
<K1773R> is there a bug for bluetooth on nexus 4 not being enabled until your restart the device?
<SturmFlut> K1773R: No idea, have you searched Launchpad?
<K1773R> only quickly
<hevyhomie> hello, I am trying to build http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11867212/  and  I keep getting error after executing make command : http://pastebin.com/egjeDDsM
<hevyhomie> hello
<blrrrrrn> how do i select the developer channel for my nexus 4/mako? no matter what i do, the "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu" gives me the stable branch :(
<blrrrrrn> hi DonkeyHotei
<jrbt> blrrrrrn,  what do you want?
<jrbt> change you channel?
<jrbt> r*
<blrrrrrn> jrbt: yes
<ReginaldK> Hi, I'm taking a look at getting Ubuntu Touch to boot on Nexus 7 2012 (grouper)
<ReginaldK> I know it's not supported any more, but it's the only hardware I've got available right now
<ReginaldK> Does anybody know why support was dropped for it?
<ReginaldK> More specific question: I can get it to (kind of) boot, but there's just a white flash and then the screen goes black
<ReginaldK> adb shell can connect, but it looks like it's just inside the lxc and not in ubuntu's own root
<ReginaldK> I should probably mention, I'm running the vivid system image with the saucy boot image (the vivid boot image won't flash via fastboot)
<ReginaldK> Is that likely to be a problem? (read: a terrible idead :P)
<ReginaldK> system image is from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/
<codepython777> What laptop do ubuntu developers use for working / developing ubuntu [-touch] - does anyone here know?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-11
<ahoneybun> nhaines: is there a loco council room?
<nhaines> ahoneybun: there's #ubuntu-locoteams.
<danwe> Hallo there, Maybe it is an old issue: somebody have problems with localization? my gps doesn't respond anymore neither to Here, uNav or Uber - bq 4.5
<swalladge> danwe, i haven't heard of anything in particular - try toggling the gps on and off, and make sure the apps have the right permissions
<jgdx> sil2100, hey, how would one go about backporting qml-module-qtquick-layouts 5.5.1 to vivid overlay, which is at ~5.4?
<dobey> when does mirv get back?
<dobey> august?
<dobey> oh, no. next week
<jibel> dobey, next week
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm finishing lunch, might be a couple minutes late
<mariogrip> mhall119: no problem :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: fixed the update problem now, uploading new version
<mhall119> mariogrip: cool, I'm still trying to get into fastboot :/
<mariogrip> mhall119: using a wall powersupply might speed up things
<mhall119> mariogrip: in recovery now! \o/
<mhall119> mariogrip: do I need to mount any partitions before running ubuntu-device-flash?
<mariogrip> mhall119: might need mount /cache
<mariogrip> but everything else is automatically mounted
<mhall119> mount: mounting /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache on /cache failed: Device or resource busy
<mariogrip> i had some problems with cache, so still need to find out why that does not mount on startup
<mariogrip> ok, that's good, that means it's alredy mounted
<mhall119> ok, installing rev 16, wish me luck :)
<mariogrip> :D
<mhall119> and....lost it's charge :(
<mhall119> gonna have to let this sit in recovery and charge for a bit
<mhall119> in the mean time, I'll download the rev 16 image
<mariogrip> humm, weird, that device should not use over 500mA (about what a pc gives) in recovery mode
<mhall119> maybe the adb push caused it to use more
<mariogrip> still, should not use that much
<mhall119> well, I'll let it sit and charge a bit anyway
<mariogrip> yeah
<JakesDenYT> Anyone here able to help port my device over to ubuntu touch?
<JakesDenYT> Hello?
<JakesDenYT> Anyone here?
<k1l_> there is a porting guide linked in the topic. start with that. but that needs some knowledge
<JakesDenYT> i only havce the stock rom files is that all i need?
<JakesDenYT> ?
<k1l_> ah wait, someone deleted the topic
<JakesDenYT> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<JakesDenYT> Is there anyone who who you know who would try and help me port it oer
<JakesDenYT> ?
<dobey> JakesDen: xda devs forum maybe a good place to start
<dobey> JakesDen: is there a cyanogenmod port for your device?
<JakesDen> nope but i am going to try to get someone to try to make one for it
<dobey> well, if there's no published device tree for it, might be quite difficult
<JakesDen> Will the company who made it be able to get that made?
<JakesDen> the company will do anything to help people port roms over to the device
<dobey> JakesDen: then tell them to publish the source for the kernel and drivers. that would make it easiest for people to port to it
<JakesDen> k thanks
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm on r16 now!
<mhall119> that is smooth
<mhall119> tvoss: if you can give mariogrip some help with the Fairphone 2 screen power, we could make this port functional
<tvoss> mhall119, I already did
<mhall119> ah, great, didn't see that, thanks tvoss
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-12
<OhYash> Hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone here?
<kean> SebthreeBQM10HD
<swalladge> anyone have issues connecting to external hdmi?
<swalladge> i can't get my m10 to output to a computer monitor with an hdmi port
<davmor2> swalladge: no
<davmor2> swalladge: have you tried manually switching to the hdmi on the monitor?  Also have you tried it on a tv to ensure the lead works
<swalladge> davmor2: just about to try the tv. hopefully the lead is fine - it's brand new
<swalladge> hmmm didn't work... is there something i need to do on the tablet itself before it will output to hdmi?
<swalladge> (like plug in keyboard + mouse (i only have a mouse plugged in), or find monitor settings?)
<davmor2> swalladge: nope should just work, you are using the mirco hdmi to hdmi I assume right?
<swalladge> yep
<swalladge> looks like the cord is dead then. unfortunately i don't have anything else i can use to test it :\
<kvmmm> anyone here use the Ubuntu phone? Ever tried running a VM on it?
<davmor2> kvmmm: no
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<OerHeks> kvmmm ^^
<kvmmm> I'm thinking of getting one, if I could use it as a kind of portable-PC, it would be worth it. Otherwise I'd get an S7 for the camera
<davmor2> kvmmm: vm's would be so slow it would be unbearable unless you were running arm based vms
<kvmmm> because the phone is just not powerful enough?
<davmor2> kvmmm: unity8 opens out to be a desktop
<kvmmm> what about Tails? It's based on Debian
<kvmmm> LXC is supposed to be super fast compared to KVM etc. right?
<davmor2> kvmmm: no because of the virtualisation to emulate a i386/amd64 arch
<davmor2> kvmmm: try running a kvm install of an arm system on and intel box and see how slow that is
<kvmmm> ah, the phone architecture is totally different from a computer that would be needed to run something like TAILS, right?
<kvmmm> in other words, TAILS doesn't run on the phone CPU, it needs an emulated CPU
<davmor2> kvmmm: bingo. So the phone is arm it can run arm apps for x through libertine or native apps, when you plug the phone in or in newer phones connect to Widi through athercast to a monitor/tv then you can use it as a pc
<kvmmm> So then I have an off-topic question, but since you know about this stuff I'm hoping you should know. You know those "PC on a stick" machines? They usually run Android, but some run Windows or Ubuntu. They plug into an HDMI port in order to make your TV etc. into a computer. Would they not run TAILS well because it's the wrong architecture? TAILS is a debian-based desktop distro.
<kvmmm> for example this, http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/mini-pcs/zealz-gk802-android-mini-pc
<kvmmm> again, sorry for the OFF-topic, but I think it's the same problem. This thing is a mobile architecture, like a phone, and so can only run a mobile OS decently?
<davmor2> kvmmm: they are not arm they tend to be atoms
<kvmmm> oh, so the Ubuntu phone is ARM, but these sticks are atoms. Will atoms have the same problem of not being able to run a desktop distro?
<davmor2> unity8 on the phone is the same as unity8 on desktop
<OerHeks> that stick is Freescale 1.2Ghz i.mx6q, worse.
<kvmmm> unity8 is just the GUI, no? But is Ubuntu 16 desktop the same as Ubuntu 16 mobile?
<davmor2> kvmmm: unity8 is a re-write of unity7 in QT it is designed from the start to work across phone, tablet, desktop, tv and so on so it upscales and becomes the desktop variant when you attach your device to a monitor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiEnTLFFdk
<kvmmm> ah, ok. I've really no idea what I'm doing.
<kvmmm> Basically what I'm looking for is a device that will run TAILS on my (Windows) computer, without touching Windows. So in short this is not practical with the Ubuntu phone; is it practical with the stick I linked? (Sorry, the stick is off-topic).
<mhall119> mariogrip: I had to re-flash recovery-8.img to get ubuntu-device-flash to work, is the old/broken recovery being re-installed as part of the device image?
<kvmmm> should I try to flash Ubuntu Touch onto my phone? Or will I likely brick the phone?
<davmor2> kvmmm: depends if there is port for it, every phone needs it's own build and it is a pain in the neck to do
<kvmmm> ah, so someone like me who doesn't really know what he's doing will likely fail
<davmor2> kvmmm: if there is no port already you will likely get a device up but not everything will work and so on
<kvmmm> like no WIFI etc.
<ogra> kvmmm, someone like you who doesn't really know what he's doing could learn by failing and fixing though :)
<kvmmm> right, but I'm afraid of bricking my phone
<ogra> that can indeed happen at any time
<k1l> Digi-Foo: no. it uses android in a container to use the hardware drivers that are mostly only written for android. but the OS uses a lot of different stuff than android
<Digi-Foo> Does ubuntu-touch have two communities like CyanogenMod and CyanogenOS?
<ogra> why would it ?
<Digi-Foo> Or maybe a better example would be RHEL vs Fedorda ?
<ogra> thats two products
<ogra> ubuntu doesnt really have multiple products ... only ubuntu
<Digi-Foo> Sometimes there's a Linux Commercial Product and a Linux Open Source Community Product.
<k1l> Digi-Foo: no. there is only one community. you can suggest patches to the open source project.
<ogra> (there is no "sold" version like RH vs "free" version like fedora)
<Digi-Foo> Isn't there Red Hat Enterprise Linux?
<Digi-Foo> or License
<ogra> well, thats the redhat product, yes
<ogra> there is no such split in ubuntu
<Digi-Foo> oh, misread. Pardon
<k1l> Digi-Foo: you can have commercial support for ubuntu by canonical. but there is no split of ubuntu for a commercial sector.
<k1l> and for the phone there is canonical making the business and hiring the developers for ubuntu (phone). but the endproduct is open source ubuntu. besides the stuff like drivers which have different licences.
<k1l> (making the business with the hardware manufacturers, who want to ship ubuntu as standard OS)
<Guest98949> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Mister_Q> leak
<ogra> plug
<Mister_Q> oh I think I discovered a unity bug.. I was definitely not in that input field.
<Mister_Q> anyway. hey ogra
<ogra> hey ... at least i plugged yur leak quickly ... no harm done ;)
<Mister_Q> :D
<Mister_Q> interesting.. I can type in hexchat but it clearly doesn't have the focus
<ogra> from extrenal kbd ?
<Mister_Q> laptop keyboard
<ogra> ah
<ogra> that made my mir hang for me all the time last time i tried
<ogra> after like 10 min using it
<ogra> (but i havent tried in a month or so)
<Mister_Q> well I'm on unity7 atm but I can remember that bug on mir as well
<ogra> ah, i donthave any issues with hexchat on unity7 (xenial here)
<Mister_Q> oh there's also something wrong with window positions/the area where I can click to move a window. unplugging the external screens while the laptop was on standby wasn't a good idea
<Mister_Q> I'm on xenial as well
<sine0> I have bq aquarius x5 cyanogen phone and wondered could i put ubuntu on it
<ogra> i dont think there is a port t the x5
<sine0> ok
<Mister_Q> ogra nothing interesting in the logs, reboot fixed it ;)
<ogra> well ... then ... shrug :)
<Mister_Q> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<brunch875> does anyone know of a free gameboy emulator so that I can play my pokemons?
<javier4> what's the state of marshmellow branch?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-13
<abhileen> hiii
<abhileen> can i install ubuntu touch on my laptop
<brunch875> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask... but how is unity8 looking? Will we get to use scopes on the desktop anytime soon? ☺
<folf> brunch875, not per default I think, but this (https://youtu.be/qPTgzHDLKPk) is how it looks not on 16.10
<brunch875> thanks! Having a look at it!
<brunch875> Looking sleek!
<brunch875> I'm a bit nervous about all the changes that are going to hit us in the near future
<jamesh> mardy: hi.  Would you have some time to discuss my online-accounts-api merge proposals?
<mardy> jamesh: yes, but now I'm about to go to lunch; I guess you are near EOD?
<jamesh> mardy: yep. It's 6:35 here.
<mardy> jamesh: I can ping you tomorrow morning as I start working
<jamesh> mardy: I replied to your comments on the second bug report.  It just seems like a shame when the d-bus service does everything I need but the client library gets in the way
<jamesh> especially when the change I proposed should have zero impact to the confined clients.
<mardy> jamesh: dunno... I put that limitation because it allowed us to simplify the API. I haven't read your comment yet, will do right after lunch
<jamesh> mardy: I'm able to use the API pretty much as is with my patch though: If I run availableAccounts("some-service"), I get the list of those accounts
<Paddy_NI> Hey popey I am still trying to get Ubuntu Touch back on my bq Aquaris E4.5. Is this a good channel to use "ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en"
<Paddy_NI> popey, This is the latest firmware image afaik KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2033_160524.zip
<ogra> Paddy_NI, you definitely dont want to use rc
<ogra> thats a test channel for the QA team ... only used for testing upgrades between images randomly ...
<ogra> you want either stable or rc-proposed
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Thank you very much
<Paddy_NI> What would the full command look like for aquaris bq e4.5 using "ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en"
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Would you have any idea?
<ogra> Paddy_NI, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Much appreciated thank you
<Paddy_NI> ogra, I am experiencing a bit of trouble http://paste.ubuntu.com/19273410/
<ogra> that looks like a broken device string in the recovery img .. did you use the one that the askubuntu article points to ?
<Paddy_NI> ogra, I used the latest img from the bq webpage for Ubuntu
<ogra> no idea what that is, i never used that ... the article has a link to the right recovery img iirc
<Paddy_NI> I am going to try now with the one one from the article
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Exactly the same output
<ogra> if that doesnt work, you can always use the --device argument ...
<ogra> (and if that doesnt work i have no further idea, ihavent flashed any phone in 1.5 years)
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Where does the device argument fit in?
<Paddy_NI> ogra, "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/patrick/Downloads/KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2033_160524/recovery.img"
<Paddy_NI> Oh that is the older command
<ogra> just append it
<Paddy_NI> to the end
<ogra> sure, with the right device name
<Paddy_NI> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/patrick/Downloads/KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_2033_160524/recovery.img --device krillin
<ogra> and really make sure to use the right recovery ... all the install logic liives in there)
<Paddy_NI> ogra, Sorry to be a torture http://paste.ubuntu.com/19273869/
<Paddy_NI> I am starting to get the feeling that this phone will never be running Ubuntu again
<Paddy_NI> ogra, This person seems to have the same problem with no answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/664902/ubuntu-touch-image-not-found-for-bq-4-5-aquaris
<Paddy_NI> It seems that the phone needs re-partitioned using the MediaTek flash tool, this tool does not work in both windows and linux. I guess I am stuck
<Paddy_NI> bq support is terrible and needlessly vague
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/smoothed-1596529/+merge/298419 ?
<kenvandine> mardy, yes... but we have another branch porting the listitems to slotslayout that handles that as well
<kenvandine> mardy, i haven't decided yet if i want your changes or our changes :)
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, ok, np :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, it's work we did last year that never landed, finally trying to land it this week
<mardy> kenvandine: just wanted to make sure that you were aware
<kenvandine> yeah, sorry i never commented :)
<kenvandine> i should do that
<kenvandine> mardy, funny jgdx and i were just talking about it
<kenvandine> the version we had was adapted to make a listview mainview instead of a grid
<kenvandine> which we reverted the listview
<kenvandine> so your version is probably better :)
<mardy> kenvandine: \o/ ;-)
<kenvandine> mardy, why didn't you include system-update/EntryComponent.qml ?
<mardy> kenvandine: no idea, I probably missed it.
 * mardy checks
<kenvandine> it's currently a ListItem.SingleValue
<kenvandine> so a little different
<mardy> kenvandine: indeed, I had no updates available when preparing the branch, so I missed it :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: I'll add it
<kenvandine> mardy, don't worry about it
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, ok, then I won't :-D
<kenvandine> i'm having to manually merge your changes in to the other branch
<kenvandine> i'll just model it after your's :)
<mardy> kenvandine: perfect
<kenvandine> thanks!
<mardy> yw :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: don't forget to link your new branch to bug 1596529
<ubot5> bug 1596529 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Pixelated icons for rotation, flight mode, about and reset items" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596529
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<javier4> Hi guys. Where do we stand with Ubuntu-touch marshmallow? Is it worthwhile working on 5.1, or will it be superseded soon?
<pmcgowan> javier4, far along on 6.0 already
<javier4> pmcgowan, and you now if 5.1 has a stable release already scheduled?
<javier4> *do you know
<dobey> javier4: it's already released on the devices where it's used
<javier4> dobey, some time ago I cloned 5.1.1_r5 from ondra repo, there's a branch I can integrate to have the stable release?
<dobey> javier4: i don't know
<javier4> thanks anyway.
<dobey> javier4: are you trying to port a new device?
<javier4> dobey. Yes, but I'm still at the last steps to obtain a full working tree. At the moment my rom has problems with loudspeaker, gps and flashlight.
<dobey> javier4: you might want to look at the ubports.com stuff then
<dobey> mariogrip has done a lot of work there getting 5.1 on multiple devices
<dobey> the tree is on github i think
<javier4> I still have just read the porting wiki page, I want to fix this problem for my android tree before try the port. I'll keep that in mind for the future.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-14
<jamesh> mardy: hi.  Do you have time to talk about the online-accounts-api merges?
<onla> meizu 6 sold out on internet?
<brunch875> oof, this is giving me a headache. It was so I went to the qt website and downloaded the latest creator
<brunch875> And it detects the android kit without any issues!
<brunch875> why doesn't the ubuntu-sdk do this?
<brunch875> Can I develop for the utouch on this creator I downloaded or am I looking for trouble?
<brunch875> ...or should I try copy-pasting the autodetected kit in here to the ubuntu-sdk?
<mcphail> brunch875: you'd be better asking in #ubuntu-app-devel, but I think you're on difficult territory trying to shoehorn the Ubuntu kits into upstream QtC
<brunch875> yes, I'm definitely doing something very wrong :P thanks for the channel, hopefully I get on a better path
<gihel> hello here! after using a radio app, I don't get any sound notification when I receive a sms, is there a service I can restart on the phone to make it work again ? I don't want to reboot the phone
<brunch875> mcphail, I managed to get android to work on the ubuntu-sdk ☺
<mcphail> brunch875: nice one!
<brunch875> apparently there are some .qmakes called "qt versions" which are used to compile for it. I just yoinked the one which came with the QtC I downloaded from their website
<mcphail> Glad you got it sorted. I've never spent enough time to learn qmake. The autotools are my limit
<gQuigs> trying to figure out the proper upstream for the goldfish target - http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/linux-image-3.4.0-4-goldfish
<gQuigs> I get it comes from Google, but I can't figure out exactly where
<gQuigs> I'm really just trying to determine if it's still 32-bit only or if they have a 64-bit version
<mterry> pete-woods, is there a good way to inject lots of interesting infographic data onto my phone?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-15
<saidinesh5> brr.. build/core/product_config.mk:227: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/xiaomi/cancro/cancro.mk]]: "device/qcom/common/Android.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<saidinesh5> can anyone tell me where should i be looking at for that error message for lunch ?
<brunch875> guise guise! On rc-proposed, after update screen doesn't lock anymore
<brunch875> and manually locking it will make screen turn black but not shut down
<ogra> brunch875, see the second paragraph in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg21572.html
<brunch875> thanks oli ☺
<ogra> (not sure if it is related though, ask sil2100 )
<ogra> (but it sounds likely that it could)
<brunch875> it also seems that the brightness slider doesn't do anything
<sil2100> Yeah, actually powerd should be used back again, so I would expect less problems
<brunch875> and the "automatic" toggle is gone
<sil2100> brunch875: do you have the latest update?
<brunch875> on rc-proposed, yes
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra> wasnt there also a new mir ?
<ogra> (probably the combo of rolling back one but landing the other causes this)
<sil2100> brunch875: could you check what version of powerd is installed? (and if it's installed?(
<sil2100> ))
<brunch875> sure, how do I do that?
<sil2100> brunch875: get to the terminal (either through adb, ssh or in the terminal application) and type in apt-cache policy powerd
<brunch875> 1 se
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<sil2100> ogra: I'm worried that the removal of repowerd was not enough to get rid of it from existing devices...
<ogra> yeah, that could be an issue too
<sil2100> Since we never really had to revert a new package before
<brunch875> Installed and candidate: 0.16+15.04.2015219-0ubuntu3
<brunch875> 20150219*
<sil2100> hm, ok, looks fine
<sil2100> brunch875: could you also try apt-cache policy repowerd
<sil2100> ?
<sil2100> Just to make sure it's really gone
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> No wait, this is really an old version
<raph_ael> Hi, I'm running OTA 11, image 20160524.1 on a Nexus 4 and it seems to be killing the battery more than precedents images
<ogra> heh, i was about to say ...
<sil2100> WTH
 * sil2100 looks at the manifest
<ogra> did you get the archive version instead of the overlay ?
<brunch8751> sorry, internet died on me
<brunch8751> sil2100: I got that output from apt-cache
<sil2100> ogra: holy shit it the images DO HAVE an outdated powerd, no idea why
<sil2100> Let me check the image build logs, but this is stupid
<sil2100> brunch8751: obviously all the issues are caused by the image build pulling in some archaic version of powerd - the one the latest rc-proposed images have is from 2015!
<sil2100> ogra: I think it's related to me removing repowerd from the overlay ;(
<brunch8751> :D
<sil2100> ogra: I think because repowerd was offering a virtual package of powerd to deprecate it, now that it's gone it also cannot install powerd from the overlay
<sil2100> Need to consult Colin
<sil2100> brunch8751: ok, so we'll try to resolve this issue ASAP and rebuild an image
<brunch8751> goodluck and godspeed!
<sil2100> brunch875: hey! We 'fixed' the problem possibly, building a new image now
<sil2100> This should fix it hopefully
<aquarius_> tvoss, ping about fingerprint things
<aquarius_> tvoss, specifically this. When you enrol a fingerprint, do you enrol it on the _fingerprint reader_, or the _device_? That is, when the OS asks the fingerprint reader "what did they just scan", does it get told "here is the detail of the fingerprint that got scanned: <blah>" and it's the OS's job to work out who that is, or does the OS get told "that was enrolled fingerprint 3" and that's it?
<brunch875> sil2100: Awesome! I'll keep an eye on the updater
<tvoss> aquarius_, the actual fingerprint data is not accessible to the os (neither kernel nor user space) at all, the actual data is handled by a trustlet running in the mobicore TEE
<tvoss> aquarius_, we only get an opaque, numerical handle
<aquarius_> tvoss, ah, that's what I thought (thanks to mzanetti advising me on that).
<aquarius_> tvoss, is trustzone available to Ubuntu phones? That is: can I store keys in the TPM?
<tvoss> aquarius_, during enrollment, we receive information which areas have been sufficiently covered
<tvoss> aquarius_, not yet, we don't expose the hw key store
<aquarius_> tvoss, aha, OK. (Is that because it's just not done yet, or is there an actual restriction preventing it from happening?)
<tvoss> aquarius_, just not done, yet. there is an open topic about establishing a chain of trust as (depending on the implementation) the hw key store might need a signed boot loader
<aquarius_> tvoss, that makes sense, yeah.
<aquarius_> One other question: NFC support is doubtless somewhere on the roadmap. Do you have a sense of whether it's close or not, and whether it's not done because it's difficult or not done just because it hasn't made it to priority 1 yet?
<tvoss> aquarius_, question of priority, also: we would need a service multiplexing access to the actual hw
<aquarius_> ah. So there's quite a bit of work to be done before NFC support arrives.
<tvoss> aquarius_, likely, yes
<tvoss> aquarius_, as usual, help is very welcome :)
<aquarius_> OK, that's useful; thank you, pal!
<tvoss> sure
<aquarius_> help is indeed welcome. I'll let you know about that.
<aquarius_> tvoss, oh, one other thing :) Full disk encryption? :)
<tvoss> aquarius_, help welcome :)
<aquarius_> ha! I knew that bit :) Was more thinking: has any thought gone into that already?
<tvoss> aquarius_, quite some, yes. it mainly requires adjusting the auto-login approach and make user authentication/verification a part of the early boot process
<aquarius_> yeah. I figured there would already be some thinking around this!
<UExit> Hi
<brunch875> Know something I'd love? To use my utouch as a "wireless trackpad" + keyboard for my desktop/laptop
<brunch875> could be great for watching youtube or whatever
<Miyagi_> hi, porting link do not exist.
<Miyagi_> i have a qusetion, is it, and if how, do i chroot to a ubuntu image to set up some software before flashing the image to the phone.
<Miyagi_> like i wanted to install ecryptfs before flashing the image to the phones
<ogra> Miyagi_, why do you want to do that before flashing (whats the benefit of that) ?
<Miyagi_> i want to be able to deploy a image to 100 phones
<Miyagi_> with the ecryptfs tools
<Miyagi_> or how to i deploy things like this
<Miyagi_> any manpage of that?
<ogra> nope, i dont think so, and the rootfs isnt designed to be modified ... it would break with a subsequent OTA update
<Miyagi_> i basicly want to set up some custom tools on our phones, then flash them all with those tools
<ogra> you could supply extra bits with a custom tarball, but i dont think that is well documented either (and i dont think you could use debian packages with it)
<Miyagi_> with adb shell
<ogra> (it would have to be click pacages)
<Miyagi_> apt-get install ecryptfs
<Miyagi_> it works on the phone, i just need a image to conatin all libs
<ogra> wont work without making the rootfs writable ...
<Miyagi_> before flash
<ogra> which is very likely breaking in a future update
<Miyagi_> maybe
<Miyagi_> but i just need to do it at the moment
<ogra> and makes you leave any supported upgrade paths
<Miyagi_> is it possible
<ogra> sure, if you dont mind your users to end up with non-booting phones at some point (or some such)
<ogra> the OTA deltas require that the rootfs remains unchanged
<Miyagi_> but i have tested it, install thing, there is no erro in rebootin
<Miyagi_> i just need the ecryptfs be on a flshable image
<ogra> then wait til encryption is supported :)
<Miyagi_> i cant
<ogra> if you do it for actual end users ... the only answer is *don't*
<ogra> if you do it for tinkering on a device you re-flash anyway, go ahead ... but i promise you it will break at some OTA
<Miyagi_> let me try
<Miyagi_> but how
<ogra> you cant use apt and OTA at the same time
<ogra> and apt upgrades are not supported at all
<ogra> so if you chage the content of the rootfs it *will* eventuall break
<Miyagi_> i not need any upgrades
<Miyagi_> i need a cusom software easy deployed to 100 phones
<ogra> so you dont want security fixes and leave your users with open security hiles ?
<ogra> *holes
<Miyagi_> not right now, no
<ogra> well, flash it ... make it writable, run a script via adb
<ogra> but dont come askin for help here if your 100 users cant boot their phones anymore
<ogra> (which will likely happen)
<Miyagi_> :) no, i have tried it - it will boot
<ogra> apt support is for tinkering when you develop the system and are prepared to wipe the phone regulary
<Miyagi_> but is there not any other mass tools to fix it, adb shell on every single phone sees to hard
<ogra> it *will* break as soon as a fil changes that you changed to
<Miyagi_> and i not want adb enabled later
<ogra> which might not be the nex, but the overnext OTA
<ogra> do not give such phones to endusers
<ogra> the system is not designed to use apt
<Miyagi_> no, i will not give it to end users, i just want to know how i can do a massproduction of cusom software i need
<ogra> you engage with canonical and have them create a custom tarball for you ... aftter they packaged your desired software in a click package
<Miyagi_> if i need, lets say another software
<Miyagi_> it must be able to add some libs
<ogra> or you find out how to create a custom tarball yourself and create a click for ecryptfs (though i doubt in this case that is helpful)
<Miyagi_> or when do they launch encryption, do you know?
<Miyagi_> maybe i can wait
<ogra> i guess afterthe switch to snappy
<ogra> which will be after th switch to a xenial base
<Miyagi_> i use xenial right now
<ogra> (the xenia thing is being worked on currently ... but that will still take quite a while)
<ogra> xenial isnt for users yet
<ogra> completely unsupported and likely to break
<Miyagi_> no, i not care about who it is for
<Miyagi_> i develop
<Miyagi_> and nned to know how to massproduce things in the future
<ogra> the actual system developemtn happens in the rc-proposed channel
<tsimonq2> ogra: Yakkety? ;)
<ogra> not in xenial
<Miyagi_> but, i read half of internet by now
<Miyagi_> cant find any usefull info abut my problem
<ogra> there is no useful solution to your problam
<ogra> beyond including ecryptfs in the default rootfs
<Miyagi_> so i am fucked
<Miyagi_> to say it in a few words
<ogra> i it is just for developers, use a script you run after flashing
<tsimonq2> !language | Miyagi_
<ubot5> Miyagi_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ogra> (adb push it ... run it via adb ... have it remove itself at the end and disable adb)
<Miyagi_> sorry....
<Miyagi_> ok, thi shelped me a lot anyway
<ogra> but really, dontuse xenial
<ogra> it is far from being ready
<Miyagi_> not need to try more, tested a few days allready
<Miyagi_> where can i see release info
<ogra> (it will sonn change all bits to systemd ... it will most likely break during that to the point of being unbootable for a few updates)
<Miyagi_> o no not systemd
<ogra> its the default now
<Miyagi_> that sucks
<ogra> no way around it
<ogra> why do you care ?
<Miyagi_> since i need to modify it
 * ogra doesnt think it matters much what /sbin/init you use ... effectively systemd doesnt really differ in that bit)
<Miyagi_> and there are more easy ways that systemd
<ogra> there are many issues with systemd ... /sbin/init surely isnt one ...
<Miyagi_> i ust thank you for your support
<Miyagi_> m..
<ogra> (i agree about the systemd tree swallowing the whole pumbing layer is an awful idea ... but we're really only talking about init here ... )
<Miyagi_> it saved me a lot of hours from now
<ogra> oh, also note that none of the C++ apps in the store will work in xenial ... there was an incompatible ABI change ...
<Miyagi_> so
<Miyagi_> channel
<Miyagi_> ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<Miyagi_> for me
<Miyagi_> or?
<ogra> Miyagi_, or rc-proposed if you want to be a bit more on the edge
<Miyagi_> edge, wasn't xenial that ?
<Miyagi_> :)
<Miyagi_> then maybe you know another thing. how can i map screenlock password to a stdin
<Miyagi_> screenlockpasswrod then
<Miyagi_> run a script on the phone like ./sctipy $1
<Miyagi_> and $1 is as you see passwd
<dobey> running xenial on a phone is beyond the edge.
<brunch875> sill2100 it's all good now, clap clap ☺
<Miyagi_> anyway
<Miyagi_> i solved the problem with custom apps installed via apt-get och build from source
<Miyagi_> install build essentials on a phone, build from source the tools you need in a custom folder, add that custom folder when flashing, then you have all libs you need for the ap to run
<Miyagi_> then there is a clean phone with a flder with libs and other siftware
<Miyagi_> it works, maybe it is not the absolute best way
<Miyagi_> i now run stable dist in the phone with the software i needed
<dobey> oh so you broke your phone, ok :)
<dobey> what software is it that you "need" ?
<dobey> oh you're trying to make a custom image with ecryptfs?
<Miyagi_> yes
<ogra> well, it will work if you never upgrade
<dobey> well if you're setting up your own system-image server, and forking ubuntu to do that, you can grab the preinstalled.tar.gz, unpack it, install what you need in it, clean the apt-cache and extra junk that was created and not needed on a phone, and repack the tarball, then use that for your custom images, instead of the official preinstalled.tar.gz
<ogra> oh, indeed
<dobey> but you are creating a fork of ubuntu at this point, either way you do it, so might as well do it in a more manageable way :)
 * ogra didnt think of the possibility to run your own s-i server :) 
<Miyagi_> then help me in the right direction
<Miyagi_> i need t ofork it, and i would like to do it in the best possible way
<Miyagi_> but
<Miyagi_> is there not any better way to install
<Miyagi_> can i chroot into a image and do the instalation from my laptop
<dobey> if you need encrypted ubuntu phones, the best way is "wait for it to be implmeenmted properly"
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats what i sai hours ago :)
<ogra> *said
<ogra> but that will likely only happen after the switch to a snappy base
<dobey> well, i suppose soemthing could be done to enable encrypted home only, before then, but i think the "best way" for that would probably be "commercial support contract"
<dobey> a full set of requirements well beyond "just want encrypted $HOME" would be a good start, ie, what UI is needed, where, and what system integration work would be needed, etc...
<Miyagi_> sometimes, you just cant wait
<ogra> the prob with full encryption is that you end up with a gigantic initrd ... not sure that would even work with the current boot partition szes we have defined
<Miyagi_> i just need home or another dir
<ogra> encrypted home shouldnt be to hard but needs login manager integration and such
<Miyagi_> but i need it
<ogra> so likely a good bunch of patching
<Miyagi_> end encryptfs
<ogra> (and indeed integration of the crypto bits in the rootfs)
<Miyagi_> but
<Miyagi_> i fixed a temp working solution
<ogra> though i wonder how safe a 4 digit passphrase can actually be and if it is worth the effort :)
<dobey> well, it's safe enough
<ogra> if your door lock can be opened with a paperclip it doesnt elp to have a steel door
<dobey> ogra: steel doors are illegal anyway
<ogra> lol
<dobey> fire code is the backdoor to the encryption of your home
<ogra> and likewise, if the bootloader is unlocked and your encryption only lives in a subdir of an unencrypted partition, it is easy to just grab the content and run scripts on it to decrypt
<dobey> ogra: or if your steel door weighs 3 tons, a paperclip being able to pick a keyhole on it probably sin't too bad either :)
<ogra> so doing home encryption in the current setup just mimics false security in the end imho
<dobey> eh, it's all false security anyway
<Miyagi_> why should it do false security
<ogra> well, locked bootloader and partition based encryption with a properly long passphrase is relatively safe i'd say
<Miyagi_> do you mean ecryptfs is broken
<Miyagi_> if not then the security should be the same
<ogra> no, i mean it gives you a false sense of being safe
<Miyagi_> no it do now
<Miyagi_> and 4 digits? my phone has passfrase so, and you not even now how i would unlock the directory
<ogra> you only have a 4 digit pass phrase ... the bootloader is open so you can always grab the encrypted dir and push it to a PC to run decryption tools on it
<dobey> ogra: well, agaisnt your psycho ex partner maybe, but not necessarily against someone with infinite resources after they shoot you and take your phone :)
<ogra> right
<Miyagi_> 4 digits, wwll by a new phone then
<dobey> ogra: no you don't only have a 4 digit PIN
<ogra> well, you could indeed set up password locking
<Miyagi_> thanks dobey
<ogra> but who does that when he still wants to conveniently use the phone :P
<dobey> ogra: which is exactly why your argument is facile :)
<ogra> (there are plans to de-couple the login from the passwd DB_, then you can have both)
<dobey> even with full disk encryption, nobody is going to want to type a 32 character pass phrase onto a phone
<ogra> no
<ogra> but when we do FDE we will have the de-coupled stuff in place
<Miyagi_> since you not even have an idea of what i will do, you should not think loud
<dobey> ogra: it doesn't matter
<ogra> for an enduser it does ...
<ogra> my mom wouldnt use a 10 digit password
<Miyagi_> i can here you are not so deep into the phone business
<Miyagi_> since then you would be quiet
<ogra> lol
<dobey> ogra: it doesn't, because they aren't going to want to type complex secure passwords onto a phone, because it's still an incredible pain in the ass :)
<Miyagi_> there is a lot of people who want to type 16 + chars to open a phone
<dobey> ogra: it only matters to security nerds who think it matters. for 99% of real people, they will use the same 4 digit pin in both places
<ogra> dobey, exactly
<dobey> besides
<Miyagi_> and ubuntu flash with --password=1234
<Miyagi_> so i set the 16+ passphrase
<Miyagi_> not the user
<dobey> with your massive 8" phone, i can read your password in clear text from the other side of the coffee shop with ease
<ogra> but thats because you are a decade youonger than me :P
 * ogra wuld need goggles
<dobey> well, more to the point, cameras are everywhere. so if i can read it, so can the NSA/GCHQ/etc... and they have even more time to parse it, being a recorded video :)
<ogra> yay... paranoia !
<dobey> lol, and besides, if the phone is booted, and you are using a 4 number PIN to unlock, then that's all that one needs to get access; so splitting doesn't really make the system more secure :)
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> yet there are plans to have lightdm not use the passwd DB anymore :)
<ogra> and only use that for sudo and stuff ... so you can actually set a safely long PW
<ogra> but that would indeed not help much with encryption
<ogra> (but then again ... as long as the bootloader is fully open you arent safe anyway)
<dobey> well, what i mean is, all i have to do is keep your phone powered, and then guess the unlock PIN, and then enable dev mode and just sync all the data off the device
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> </dark_side>
<ogra> ii think using the open bootloader to copy the whole disk to a PC to run scripts on it is more efficient than having a robot punch in 4 digits til you hit it
<dobey> you don't even need to copy the whole disk
<ogra> well, the shadow db and the encrypted folder ...
<dobey> you just need to copy the encrypted key, and then run password attacks against it
<ogra> right in the end just the db
<dobey> because the key will have to be encrypted with the password
<ogra> yeah
<dobey> i wouldn't expect a shadow db to be outside the encrypted disk
<ogra> so any encryption you can do in todays setup is just obscuring the data a bit ...
<ogra> false feeling of safety after all ... like i said
<dobey> also mr robot is a horrible show. i don't understand why people think it's so great
<ogra> because it doesnt use kirklands byobou-hollywood setup in every second scene ?
<ogra> having computers that make *blip* *blip* *beep* at every keystroke ...
<dobey> because it's literally just fight club meets hackers
<ogra> well, it is slightly more realistic than the others
<ogra> thats all i guess
<dobey> not really :)
<ogra> slightly :)
<ogra__> bregma: hmm, after weeks i tried my unity8 session on my desktop again today ... i cant seem to be able to launch any libertine apps anymore
<bregma> ogra__, check if cgmanager is running, we've had spurious complaints about that
<ogra__> (system is up to date, syslog shows some zeitgeist errors when i click on teh installed hexchat icon in the libertine launcher)
<ogra__> seems to be running ...
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, was there something else we've seen lately? ^^^
<ogra__> saldy teh keyboard is still completely broken so i cant type a pipe or at
<ogra__> (which makes grepping in output a bit awkward)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Do any apps start?
<ogra__> well, i only have hexchat and vim installed ... hexchat flashes a black screen and is gone again
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Aside from libertine apps
<ogra__> and syslog shows some zeitgeist complaints
<ogra__> oh, yeah
<ogra__> i'm typing that in the kiwi irc webapp
<ogra__> the terminal runs and i have G+ open in its webapp too
<bregma> anything in the ~/.cache/upstart logs?
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Ok, so not cgmanager.
<ogra__> bah... clicking teh vim icon gets me an uncloseable terminal with vim icon and spinner
<ogra__> bregma: what would i look for ?
<ogra__> i see compressed libertine-lxc-manager logs ...
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Look for something like application-legacy_${container_id}_${exe_name}_0.0.log
<ogra__> ah, found it
<ogra__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19511536/
<ogra__> note tht i created a fresh container today
<ogra__> and also freshly installed hsxchat in there
<ogra__> *hexchat
<bregma> mmm, I thought that code was replaced a while ago.......
<ogra__> oh, wait, that could be from a manual attempt ...
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, that seems like an old libertine...
<ogra__> let me wipe that long and try again to see that it actually comes from teh desktop launcher
<bregma> I'm seeing the same spinning vim right now, but it was working a couple of hours ago...  ChrisTownsend how do I check LXC status again?
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, wait, manual attempt, that would cause that, but that code still looks old...
<ogra__> ok, i seethe same error in a fresh log
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Hmm, I've never had luck w/ Vim.
<ogra__> just wiped it and clicker open (why do we have that and not just launch the app when clicking the icon)
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: But, lxc-ls --fancy -P ~/.cache/libertine-container
<ogra__> *clicked
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: That is fixed.  I think you need to update.
<ogra__> i dist upgraded 20min ago
 * ogra__ checks again
<ogra__> how teh heck do i get rid of that vimm window ..
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Look for the Xmir process and kill it.
<bregma> ah, right, I'mm seeing the terminal-only vim, I assumed I had installed gvim in that container
<ogra__> vim seems to be preinstalled
<ogra__> and brings a terminal .desktop file
<ogra__> nothing interesting in the dist upgrade
<bregma> yes, it but we currently don;t support terminal applications in libertine
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: But your Libertine is old and the fact that single click won't just launch tells me you have old software.
<bregma> it's on the list, it's stuck waiting for me to do something
<ogra__> ooooh !!!
<ogra__> during my snapcrafting i disabled the overlay PPA ...
<bregma> *schwing*
<ChrisTownsend> ogra__: Some other package pulls in vim, not anything we do.
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<ogra__> since that messes up stuff
 * ogra__ enables it again and uppgrades
<bregma> on the upside, supertux runs fine in my container
<ogra__> hmpf ...
<ogra__> i guess i cant get the sw-sources UI up under mir now
<ogra__> <- lazy ... i like the UI tools :P
<ogra__> aha ... 20M updates coming down the drain
<ogra_> ok, it starts but all my themeing is gone now ... sniff
<ogra_> also complains that it has no access to ~/.config/hexchat
<ogra> aha, better
<ogra> adding a bind mount to the config helped
<ogra> now to get the awful win95 look sorted ...
<ogra> oh !
<ogra> ||||@@@@
<ogra> the kbd is fixed
<ogra> yay
<ogra> hmm, can i install evolution ? i guess that wont be happy regarding all its background services
<ogra> WOW
<ogra> that was unexpected
<ogra> evolution just works ... including all my data
<ogra> hmm, only half ... doesnt display any message
<Laney> that bit is webkit
<ogra> no, that bit is evo re-syncing 4GB of email for "offline mode" ... it is just busy
<ogra> silly stuff
<ogra> seems it found my config but not my ~/.evolution folder ...
<ogra> so it tries to re-download the world
<dobey> hmm
<ogra> thats better ...
<dobey> what happens if you run a libertine container inside a unity8 that's running inside a libertine container, that's running under unity8?
<ogra> try it
<ogra> ARGH
<ogra> no keyboard repeat in X apps
<ogra> and i have atlGr in X apps but not in unity or th terminal
<ogra> GRR
<bregma> dobey, see if you can do that from Unity 7 running on Bash for Windows
<bregma> ogra, yes, the keyrepeat is a low-priority fix in Xmir we're waiting on
<ogra> well, that makes me go back to unity8
<bregma> altGr on the other hand, is a Mir fix wending its way through
<dobey> bregma: i guess it would be the same, you just end up having to run the child unity8 session under xorg
<ogra> i cant really work without that
<ogra> bregma, well, it works in libertine, but not in Mir
<ogra> which is rather weird
<ogra> i cant type a pipe sign in the terminal app
<ogra> but here i can ... |||
<bregma> something about keymaps
<ogra> kind of the wrong way around for me to be helpful :)
<ogra> crap ... evo is really evil ... even with the bind mounted evo folder in place it still tries to re-download
<davmor2> ogra: you just figuring this out now
<ogra> hmm ... my pinned libertine apps are gone from the launcher after re-login
<dobey> ogra: you should move to the US where we've been teaching that evolution is wrong, the whole time
<ogra> how do you read your mail in that country then ?
<ogra> grrr, that broken tap to click makes working really unbearable
<davmor2> ogra: they pine lots and lots of pine
<dobey> ogra: e-mail doesn't evolve, it was simply created.
<ogra> ah yeah
 * ogra shakes head 
<davmor2> ogra: just use dekko like any sane person
<ogra> add threading to it and i will
<dobey> and gpg
<dobey> and s/mime
<raph_ael> I've read the discussion about powerd, will there be an image for common users ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-16
<davidcalle> mariogrip: ping
<brunch8751> Hey! External bluetooth keyboard now types accents ☺ Great job!
<nicomen> About to buy a new phone, what device would you recommend for runnin Ubuntu these days?
<casanova> what's the best Ubuntu touch app available right now?
<DPA> Hi. I have a Meizu Pro 5, and there are some things I couldn't found on the Internet. I made a copy of /dev/sd{a,b,c} of my Phone. Is on sdb fastboot and the bootloader? sda contains a gpt partitiontable and the system/recovery/etc. partitions. Would fastboot still work if I override sda with zeros, and if not, which Partitions are required by fastboot? Is fastboot using the gpt partitiontable when I
<DPA> flash a partition, or is the offset where the partition starts hardcoded? Is ist possible to flash an image of the whole /dev/sda which was created using dd? Is it possible to get debugmessages from the kernel? Is there a way to emulate the hardware of my phone? Does the position of the recovery partition matter when booting into recovery mode, and wold recovery mode still work if any other partition on
<DPA> sda wouldn't exist anymore? If I fill /dev/fb0 with 0xFF on my PC, my screen turns white, but if I try the same on my phone, it crashes and restarts; is this a bug?
<altker128> DPA: I think a lot of these questions have to do with the fact Ubuntu touch is working on the Android subsystem and maintains the layout of the original device (I think)
<DPA> altker128: I think so too, but it doesn't really help me to figure out if and which parts of the partitiontable I can change, etc. I wonder who would know this?
<altker128> DPA: Is there a reason you want to change the partitioning?  Not that you shouldn't be able to.
<DPA> Not really, I think about creating my own distribution, and I try to figure out what I can do without breaking my phone in a way I can't fix anymore.
<altker128> DPA: Understood.  I don't have an M5 Pro, otherwise I'd pitch in
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-17
<altker128> Running OTA11 on a Nexus 4.  I notice the phone continually tries to connect to dash.ubuntu.com .  What gives?  Will definitely burn battery.
<brunch875> hey popey, for how long does the M10 battery last? I'm considering getting one
<popey> dunno, never measured it
<altker128> Is there a thread that shows how to cross-compile a standard C/C++ app for Ubuntu Touch?
<mariogrip> altker128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile
<altker128> mariogrip: Thanks!  I was able to get the armhf (linaro) toolchain installed and compiled a C hello world that works
<altker128> Is there a reason why dnsutils doesn't exist for ubuntu-touch?  No nslookup
<willer> hey how's it going
<willer> i heard whatsapp was doable, is it reliable?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I think you can run 'getent host <hostname>' instead.
<Mikaela> willer: no idea what you heard, but WhatsApp bans third party apps and thus only WhatsApp can make a WhatsApp app.
<willer> yeah i saw a thread about it
<Mikaela> and same with Signal https://github.com/LibreSignal/LibreSignal/issues/37#issuecomment-217211165
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Any reason why there's no standard dnsutils package though?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: In my opinion, phone's rom should contain only what's need. The phone's storage space is limited.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: OK.  But, it doesn't even exist as an installable package...
<altker128> peat-psuwit: But there is a package for "eject", which ejects CDs and operates CD-changers under Linux ...
<peat-psuwit> altker128: "eject"? Where did you find that? I think I've never heard anyone packaging command line application in Ubuntu touch.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: I used apt-cache search and it show sup.
<altker128> root@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp# apt-cache search eject
<altker128> insserv - boot sequence organizer using LSB init.d script dependency information
<altker128> eject - ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Linux
<peat-psuwit> altker128: OK. Ideally we should never install anything over "apt". It'll mess up intend-to-read-only root file system.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: We install application in Ubuntu touch in "click" format, which will keep application separately from system image.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Can one easily compile something like nslookup into click?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I don't know. As I said, I've never heard anyone packaging command line application in "click" format.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I guess you'll have to stick to "getent hosts <hostname>". Worked on my phone.
<altker128> Or, just cross-compile what I need.
<altker128> I mean, I get the idea here about keeping things lean.  Clearly the repos have stuff no one needs, dnsutils should be there though.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: Actually, another way to get away with this is putting the binary in ~/bin directory. But you'll have to take care of dependency yourself. (But I guess dnsutils won't have exotic one that isn't shipped in base image)
<altker128> peat-psuwit: I still assume that /bin is overwritten on system updates
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I mean, directory "bin" under your own home directory. No one will wipe your home directory.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: But, please take care to get correct binary from armhf repository.
<altker128> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ broken for anyone else?
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Yes, I'm with you :)
<altker128> Error
<altker128> more than one suite specified for show_static
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I think they've removed vivid info out of that site. "vivid" itself is unsupported now.
<altker128> Uhhh, OTA-11 is vivid, unless I missed something
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I said vivid _itself_. vivid get extended support *only for touch* while they make things works on newer release.
<altker128> So, is there a web interface where I can find vivid packages for my Ubuntu Touch phone?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/b/bind9/dnsutils_9.9.5.dfsg-9ubuntu0.5_armhf.deb
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Much obliged :)
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Out of curiosity, usually the repositories track versions, will anythingin ports work on 15.04/vivid?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: Actually, I just see that it require a few library that isn't shipped in base image. Sorry!
<peat-psuwit> altker128: ports.ubuntu.com keeps all packages for a few architectures that Ubuntu support (iirc main server serves only x86 and x86_64)
<peat-psuwit> altker128: Actually parts of packages that runs Ubuntu touch comes from that server.
<altker128> I guess I'm slightly confused in that I'd expect it to still be versioned by the Ubuntu release somewhere in the URL
<peat-psuwit> altker128: ports.ubuntu.com is an apt repository. They keep versioning information in another directory called "dists".
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Let me rephrase.  If you're running say Debian 8.0, then you get one .deb file, if you're running Debian 6.0, you get your .deb from a different folder.  How does the ports.ubuntu.com system help me select a .deb file for the right release?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: No. Even Debian give deb *from the same directory*. Not believe me? Take a look at http://archive.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/bind9/
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Ah, sorry!!
<peat-psuwit> altker128: You'll see different versions of the same package stay together in that folder.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Yes, I missed that, sorry
<peat-psuwit> altker128: BTW, the proper way to solve your problem is to create "libertine container", but for your case it's too overkill.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Yeah, that pushes it into an lxc container, right?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: Yes, and creating its own rootfs.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I guess you'll have to grab a few libs and put it into ~/lib, then set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/phablet/lib, too.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Would it be possible to just cross-compile the .deb-src for dnsutils?
<peat-psuwit> altker128: You won't be able to install it, for the same reason we won't use "apt"
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Well, I mean if I remount the system in rw mode, I can do that.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: Yes, you can do that. But I really discourage you to do that. It may silently brakes normal image-based upgrading system.
<altker128> This is just my idea, but I think if the system maintains a list of packages the user installs, that perhaps go into their own lxc-container, then users can still use apt and not break the upgrade process
<altker128> A real advantage of having full-blown Ubuntu Linux on your phone is the power of apt, deb, and UNIX .  I know this is slightly at odds with looking at the phablet as a consumer device, but if users wanted just that, then Android and iOS satisfy that demand well.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: I'm not sure I understand you correctly, but I think that's what libertine is for.
<peat-psuwit> altker128: seriously, I'm out of clean solution now. It might be easier to just ssh to some machine and run nslookup there, or setup libertine.
<altker128> peat-psuwit: Thanks for your suggestions.  Wasn't just about nslookup, but your points are taken about libterine, etc.
<altker128> What's an easy way to get ubuntu-touch to run a script on start-up?  Doesn't seem to honor rc.local
<DPA> altker128: There are upstart scripts in /etc/init/
<altker128> Is there a way to just...run a start-up script without having to mess with upstart?
<DPA> altker128: It is the only way I know about
<altker128> in /etc/init.d, there's an rc.local
<altker128> Why has simple stuff become so complicated?!
<DPA> I just looked at /etc/init.d/rc.local, on my phone, it executes /etc/rc.local. I added "echo test >> /tmp/test" to my /etc/rc.local, and after a reboot the file was there, so it should work.
<altker128> hrm
<altker128> hrm
<altker128> DPA: OK, so rc.local does work, I am trying to disable ipv6 and I guess some other script in the start-up process after rc.local reenables it
<altker128> Anyone know where IPV6 stuff is being enabled?
<Guest_84843> allah is doing
<Guest_84843> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84843> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<altker128> Seriously, can anyone comment on how to permanently disable IPV6?  I have the correct sysctls setup in rc.local and when I run it manually after the phone is booted IPV6 stays off, but something is turing IPV6 after rc.local is run
